# CBFM (thread/statistics) graduates TTC,BUMPS & BABIES 2011/2012



## trixie79

hi girls, 

ive started this thread for those on the thread CBFM Thread/Statistics......

as we all graduate with baby bumps, we can continue the ttc journey to our bump journey to our baby journey!!!:happydance:

:baby::baby::baby:

STRANJEGIRL DUE 7TH JAN 2012 :yellow:
TRIXIE79 DUE 26TH JAN 2012 :blue:
CLAIRE1 DUE 27TH JAN 2012 :yellow:
_DREAMER_ DUE 2ND FEB 2012 :pink:
TOBAIRA DUE 13TH FEB 2012 :twingirls:
FIZZIO DUE 3RD FEB 2012 :yellow:
LADYL DUE 7TH FEB 2012 :blue:
LILROJO DUE 29TH FEB 2012 :yellow:
BABY2310 DUE
LOTUSFLOWER DUE 3RD MARCH 2012 :yellow:
WORKINGTTC DUE 11TH MARCH 2012 :yellow:
RACH1981 DUE 24TH APRIL 2012 :yellow:


TOBAIRA 20/12/11 Cassandra Elizabeth 2lb12oz Heather Marie 3lb1oz
STRANJEGIRL 9/1/12 Giada Liliana 8lb4oz 
TRIXIE79 17/1/12 Conor James 7lb15oz
_DREAMER_ 31/1/12 Erin Makayla 8lb5oz
LADYL 3/2/12 Jack Benson 8lb
FIZZIO 4/2/12 Amber 7lb15oz
CLAIRE1 10/2/12 Darcey 6lb10oz
LILROJO 15/2/12 Bryce 6lb6oz
Baby2310 Calum James 31/3/12 7lb14oz
Workingttc Eli 20/3/12 7lb15oz


----------



## _dreamer_

hooray! thanks trix.

so excited to be here!

there should be quite a few of us now and im sure very soon the rest will follow. think the stats for may are going to be really good hehe.

how are you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## trixie79

hiya.....whoo-hoo we graduated!!!!

im ok, just have a bad cold and sore throat.... i think this is a symptom for me, i can vaguely rem last time i was annoyed cause i couldnt have a lemsip!!!

but nothing else yet....queasy at times!

wat abt you?? are you still in shock??


----------



## _dreamer_

yes i'm still in shock lol. it doesn't quite feel real. i can't stop smiling to myself and rubbing my stomach hehe. what about you, has it sunk in yet?

i know this time may be different for you, as being higher risk after the loss of the triplets, but did you arrange to see your doctor last time straight away? 

i must be a bit naive but i thought once you found out you went to the doctors and they took a test to confirm it and advise you on what to do next. it seems from some of the posts on here that some doctors wont even see you, just put you in touch with a midwife for 8weeks plus, or some dont confirm it with a test. would definitely make it more real for me and oh, he's really scared of a chemical pregnancy (wish i'd never explained that to him!) (af due date today/tomorrow-will feel better after that) or something going wrong x


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies...I'm here!!!! Thanks Trixie, great idea for a thread. Cant believe i'm here really, still have that shocked feeling from time to time, but now I'm just so excited!
Dreamer, I phoned my doctors and they didnt want to see me, they just said the midwife will be in touch and take it from there.
I felt the same when AF was due, but once your past it you do feel more relaxed about the whole thing.
I'm looking forward to seeing the others girls here soon.
Who have you all told? My friend guessed, but other then that we've not told anyone?


----------



## _dreamer_

I haven't told anyone yet! Waiting for AF due date to pass then I will tell my sister. OH texted his sister (his parents and sister live in South Africa) and has told one friend.

We've got a bit of a complicated situation because my parents and brother and sister live in Australia (I have another sister in the UK), and OH's live in South Africa while we are in the UK! So we are going to have to tell them over the phone or on skype. Even though I'm nearly 25, been with OH for 8 years and we own our own house, I'm feeling so nervous about telling my parents! I think it would be easier in person. 

I had told my sister we were TTC and a few close friends, but no one else knows.

How/when will you tell your families?

xxx


----------



## Claire1

We want to tell our parents soon, but everyone else we're waiting till we have our 12 week scan.
Its my mother in laws birthday this weekend and we're going out for a meal, so we will tell her then. 
We've been married 10months and for the last 3 years all she goes on about is when will she be a grandmother! Should keep her quiet for a while ha ha.


----------



## _dreamer_

That'll be a lovely birthday pressie for her then!!! 

W'll wait until the 12 week scan to tell most people, except families and a couple of close friends who I know will keep the secret. Thinking of not telling one of them that knew we were ttc because now i have seen she is rubbish at keeping secrets - a few other friends have become suspicious which I think is down to her!

did the doctor say roughly when the midwife would be in touch?


----------



## trixie79

well i have told my mum and dad, and sis and bro and thats abt it...oh wont tell anyone until 12 weeks ish!!!
my doc has always been good, last time he sent me up for a scan at 5 weeks, cause the cramps wer really bad..... and they took it from there....
so he did it this time just due to my history.


----------



## Claire1

Sounds like you've got a good doctor Trixie.
My mid wife phoned and we've made an appointment for when im 8weeks. She will come to my house and have a chat, poss take bloodpressure. But thats all I know really. I will also be put on high risk due to my bmi. My friend who is a bout a size 18-20 was out on high risk, so i know I will be.
I'm not worried though cause you get consultant care and more scans...so quite pleased really iykwim.
Im really excited to tell people, but have to be good and keep it quiet till we've had the scan.
What are you due dates? Mine is 31st jan x


----------



## trixie79

i think im due around the 26th jan.......i didnt know the midwives come out to the house....i should know that considering im a health visitor !!!!!lol

i cant wait till my scan....i think that the midwife saw more on the scan that she was letting on last week.....so much so that she forgot to measure the sac! god i hope she hasnt seen more triplets! 1 in64 million to have triplets again, wait and see ill be the 1 in 64 million!!!!


----------



## Claire1

I guess it depends on the area you live in re-coming to the house..not that I mind though!


----------



## Fizzio

Hey ladies. I'm graduating here too. So hello :flower: Congrats to you all on your BFPs. I'm in shock but slightly more believing today as AF due today and got a nice strong line this morning on FRER. Happy but not excited yet about this pregnancy as last one ended in MMC. I so want this one to stick - please!

Dreamer - I understand you feeling a bit befuddled about what happens next. I remember feeling like that last time. I rang my GP surgery but they didn't want to know and told me to ring the midwife and they didn't want to see me until 9 weeks. This TTC/pregnancy lark is a test of patience!!


----------



## trixie79

hi fizzio congrats!!!!

claire i have this weird feeling that there is more than one....i guess ill find out in 9 days.....not that im counting!!!


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Fizzio, it really is a waiting game the whole ttc/preg thing. :)

Well, only 9 days to go! OMG you must be pulling your hair out. We've got twins in the family so theres a good chance of us having them as it skips a generation.

Hope you can stay patient till then! x


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone! Thanks so much trixie for starting this! How is everyone feeling? I am sorry for those of you who have crappy doctors. I feel so lucky with mine. I have had 5 vaginal ultrasounds already believe it or not. I have had continuous spotting since the 5th week, with one episode of bleeding, and I think I would be 10 times more of an emotional mess if I had not had a scan. My next one is in 7 days and I am so nervous. I know I have not miscarried yet, but am worried about a mmc. Do you still have pregnancy symptoms when you have a mmc?
Trixie I can't wait to see what the doctor says for you. I hope it is less than 3!!! 
HOpe everyone is feeling well, and hope the stress and worry dies down for all of us soon!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Morning ladies, I added your names as bump buddies to my signature hehe. Fizzio - glad you've joined us hun! Do you want to join us as bump buddies? x


----------



## _dreamer_

i'm a bit confused...just taken a clearblue digital with the indicator. On the 28th I got 1-2 with fmu (today am 4+2 - 2+2 since conception) and was expecting to see 2-3 today (or worried it would still say 1-2!). And 3+ has popped up right away with fmu, within a minute and a half. I really dont think I can be further along so I guess my hcg levels are rocketing up lol.

Has this happened to any of you? x
 



Attached Files:







P1040873.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## trixie79

hiya girlies....can anyone else feel their uterus just above the pubic bone?????
mine is hard as a rock......


----------



## trixie79

OMG my ticker has changed to 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hi All, Glad you're all doing well. I'm fine, still no real symptoms. Slight nausea but crazy tired today, so much so I dont think it will be long till I head to bed. 
Just wondering if any of you know how maternity pay and leave works? I know you can take up to a year on basic maternity pay, but anyone know anything about your work pay?
I'm just planning ahead mentally, not told my work yet! x


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> Morning ladies, I added your names as bump buddies to my signature hehe. Fizzio - glad you've joined us hun! Do you want to join us as bump buddies? x

twins???!!! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Hi All, Glad you're all doing well. I'm fine, still no real symptoms. Slight nausea but crazy tired today, so much so I dont think it will be long till I head to bed.
> Just wondering if any of you know how maternity pay and leave works? I know you can take up to a year on basic maternity pay, but anyone know anything about your work pay?
> I'm just planning ahead mentally, not told my work yet! x

not sure how it works in the UK, Here in the US i think we only get 6 weeks :( I dont get any at my job..boo!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> OMG my ticker has changed to 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yay!!! When can we stop worrying??? I am almost 9 weeks and convinced myself today that I am miscarrying. I think my constant spotting is messing with my mind! :(


----------



## _dreamer_

Claire1 said:


> Hi All, Glad you're all doing well. I'm fine, still no real symptoms. Slight nausea but crazy tired today, so much so I dont think it will be long till I head to bed.
> Just wondering if any of you know how maternity pay and leave works? I know you can take up to a year on basic maternity pay, but anyone know anything about your work pay?
> I'm just planning ahead mentally, not told my work yet! x

In the UK statuatory maternity leave is 6 weeks at 90% pay, and then up to 9 months at the basic rate which is about £124ish per week (subject to tax (and NI I think)). I think everyone in the UK is entitled to this so long as you've been with the company a certain amount of time when you fall pregnant. But your work may have a more generous scheme - my friend works for a large global company and would get 6 months full pay, but if she takes it she has to go back to work for 2 years after or pay back the amount.

Our government websites are useful for explaining the statuatory bit! 
xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

StranjeGirl said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, I added your names as bump buddies to my signature hehe. Fizzio - glad you've joined us hun! Do you want to join us as bump buddies? x
> 
> twins???!!! :)Click to expand...

oh crap that hadn't even crossed my mind!!!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

StranjeGirl said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> OMG my ticker has changed to 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> yay!!! When can we stop worrying??? I am almost 9 weeks and convinced myself today that I am miscarrying. I think my constant spotting is messing with my mind! :(Click to expand...

i guess 12 weeks when you see the scan would help put your mind at ease? x


----------



## _dreamer_

trixie79 said:



> hiya girlies....can anyone else feel their uterus just above the pubic bone?????
> mine is hard as a rock......

not yet but i'm a week and a half behind you. had a little prod around but couldnt feel anything x


----------



## Claire1

Dont think my work will bw that generous, I work for a very small company. Oh well will have to wait and see.
Hope you're all well?
Stranjgirl, I agree with dreamer. I think we might all relax a little bit more once we get to 12 weeks.
Keep us updated Trix on the scan etc.
Thank god its the weekend....yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I know, I can't wait for 12 weeks. Last night it almost seemed that the spotting was subsiding as the color was getting really light and close to normal, but then this morning I woke up to red!! It has now turned dark brown again and is somewhat heavy, where the past 2 days it has been just light spotting. It gets so stressful and has really affected my mood. I know there is nothing I can do about miscarrying, and if it is meant it is meant, but I hate waking up every morning to something different and not knowing if it is bad, or just my normal unusual benign spotting. Then when I see red I worry and get scared to go to work, as at this far along I assume it will be very bloody and painful and I work an hour away from home. I really can't wait til that 12 week mark...although if I am still spotting/bleeding I don't think I will feel comfortable even then. Sorry for the rant. Hope you ladies are feeling well!


----------



## _dreamer_

so sorry to hear that your having spotting like that, must be very stressful and just what we dont need in early pregnancy!!! hope it stops soon hun x


----------



## Fizzio

_dreamer_ said:


> Morning ladies, I added your names as bump buddies to my signature hehe. Fizzio - glad you've joined us hun! Do you want to join us as bump buddies? x

Oo yes please Dreamer. Although not quite what I have to do to be a bump buddy! :shrug: 

Who mentioned twins????!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Nothing special, just go through it all together, we're all similar times so will be good to share with people we know :)

Well trixie may possibly have twins because they run in her family, and her last pregnancy was triplets! And Stranjegirl mentioned it to me because I got a 3+ on a digi yesterday (i was only 2+3 since conception) which must mean my hcg levels are pretty high! We've bought a pram, not thinking that through clearly, we were so excited, got an amazing deal and arent superstitious so we went for it even though its early days, now im thinking uh oh if it is twins!!! Going to have a private scan at 8 weeks so that will be exciting to see x


----------



## Claire1

:hugs: Stranjegirl, it must be such a worry for you. At least you are being monitored closely. I have a friend who bled through the whole of her pregnancy and went on to have happy and healthy bouncing baby. I'm sure you will be the same :) We are all here for you if you want a good old rant, your only human. I rant and rave all the time :haha:

As for me, i'm going on holiday in 5 weeks and worried I i'll be able to stick the heat...i'm baking all the time!

Do you think it will be ok to fly, its 4hr flight and i'll be about 10 weeks?


----------



## Tobaira

Hi girls, looks like I can join you over here now. Sending good thoughts your way Stranje.. :hugs: I'm still lightly spotting, but since it's been off and on again for weeks it makes it easier to dismiss. Hopefully it lets up and you can relax! I will call the doc next week and see what my next steps are - am taking meds for hyperthyroidism + being over 35 throws me into high risk so I should be able to get in pretty quick. Only have told DH, think I'll hold off telling my parents until after a blood test confirms it.. at least that's what I'm thinking today. If it takes too long to get in and get it done I may not be able to wait =)


----------



## trixie79

welcome tobaira.....great to see you here!!!!
how far along are you???

i still have that cold i had .....now i have it 2 weeks....maybe thats a symptom for me??

no other symptoms, but can still feel my uterus high up.....i just know that there is more than one in here....i have a scan so if i can figure it out ill post it and you can tell me wat you think! its the one from 5 weeks so its pretty hard to see!


----------



## trixie79

ok i think i did it right.... if you look at the bottom left of the sac there is defo something, but i can also see something at the top left of the sac and i can see a split to the right of the middle, indicating a second sac???

can anyone see wat im seeing>???:dohh:


----------



## Tobaira

thx Trixie. I'm only about 12 dpo so.. is that almost 4 weeks maybe? I don't really know how that works. I woke up at 4:30 am with some minor twinges on my left side and nausea.. so between that, dh's snoring, the birds and the light coming in I was up for 2 hours before I finally fell back asleep. So I'm pretty tired today. Glad I'm working from home today!

Not sure about your scan, but I have no idea what I'm looking for. I thought maybe I could see the split that you were talking about but I'm not sure. Hopefully someone else has better eyes for this than me!

Just got off the phone with the doctors office, my ob is out next week so my apptmt won't be until the 24th unless they decide to have me see the np because of the thyroid thing (she said she would check and get back to me). I guess it's not all that important to get in right away.. already on prenatals so.. not much else she can tell me that I probably don't already knkow


----------



## _dreamer_

yey good to see you here tobaira :D

i'm so rubbish with seeing things (can never see test lines when they are a BFP) i can't see much - how would you feel about twins? 

claire1 i think your flight will be ok, if you are concerned maybe speak to your gp or midwife?

just booked a private scan today for the 25th june (19 days and counting!!!) can't wait! x


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> yey good to see you here tobaira :D
> 
> i'm so rubbish with seeing things (can never see test lines when they are a BFP) i can't see much - how would you feel about twins?
> 
> claire1 i think your flight will be ok, if you are concerned maybe speak to your gp or midwife?
> 
> just booked a private scan today for the 25th june (19 days and counting!!!) can't wait! x

Thanks hun, bet you're really excited bout the scan. I have to wait till mid-end of july.
I'm really looking forward to the break, but think I'm gonna struggle in the heat. Anyone else feeling really hot all the moment?


----------



## trixie79

Claire1 said:


> _dreamer_ said:
> 
> 
> yey good to see you here tobaira :D
> 
> i'm so rubbish with seeing things (can never see test lines when they are a BFP) i can't see much - how would you feel about twins?
> 
> claire1 i think your flight will be ok, if you are concerned maybe speak to your gp or midwife?
> 
> just booked a private scan today for the 25th june (19 days and counting!!!) can't wait! x
> 
> Thanks hun, bet you're really excited bout the scan. I have to wait till mid-end of july.
> I'm really looking forward to the break, but think I'm gonna struggle in the heat. Anyone else feeling really hot all the moment?Click to expand...

you should caome over to ireland.....its bloody baltic here!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Claire1

Ha ha good idea!


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is everyone??

Congrats Tobaira!!!! I tried to say congrats on the other thread but I was on my phone and I don't think it went through. So happy for you! I'm sorry you couldn't get an earlier scan, however, I swear those early scans can make you worry. If you see something it is great, but for me mine grew slowly and the whole time while waiting I thought i had a blighted ovum. Hopefully when you go in they will have something great to look at and you can put your mind at ease!

Trixie- I can't interpret those scans at all!! I honestly don't know how doctors see anything. However, you seem to have an idea on what to look for...does it look like it is showing twins??? 

I had my 9+3 scan today and believe it or not, baby was measuring 9+3 and heart was beating!!! It was a huge relief as I have had constant spotting and had another small bleed on Sunday (the morning after I had a dream that I bled everywhere and miscarried)...so of course I was expecting the worst. I swear, when I finally go in there and feel that everything will be ok, that will be the day he tells me something is wrong. I am a bit worried though as he looked at my cervix and may have done a pap or taken a swab. I didn't ask him what he did in there but it is very uncomfortable, and I have pelvic muscle issues so those exams are usually uncomfortable. Anyway, due to the fact that I just had surgery for surgical dysplasia in january, and a follow up pap 5 weeks ago that came out positive again, he told me we would be repeating the pap, so I'm not sure if he did it today. I feel weird since then, and then I read all these people online saying they miscarried about 2 days after getting a pap smear while pregnant. Should i be worried? I guess I am just worried because the bleeding I am having seems to be coming from my cervix and now with feeling weird I wonder if it is going ot start to give out or something. Have any of you had a pap while pregnant? I had one at 13 dpo and obviously everything was fine, but I also didn't feel weird after. I think I need to stop googling..it is stressing me out lol! Hope you are all well!!!


----------



## trixie79

morning ladies...i can honestly say i hav e not slept a wink all night! im terrified they arent going to find a heartbeat or there is a football team in here!!!
i think ill be in more shock if its one! dont know why i have this feeling but the midwife was so distracted by something the last time that it made me think that there was more than one and she just wouldnt say cause there was no heartbeat then....
she said oh i think i can see one at the bottom, which you can see if you click in2 the pic, but then she started squinting and faffed abt and when i got dressed she started flapping that she didnt measure the sac! plonker!

well i guess ill know everythin in a couple of hours....my sis is going with me cause she was there when they told me last time. oh my god i feel sick!

stranjegirl, wat has google said abt bleeding during preg???? you should get some evidence based articles online or at your library or even ask your doc for some and i bet that the research says its ok!....last time when i bled, it was an infection, i got swabbed and it showed up...mind you i hadnt bled at all till 23 weeks and i still lost them.....i think we need to try and relax and wat will be will be...
apparently a baby is determined from the minute of conception and if we lose them they wer never meant to be, something to do with chromosome disfunction and when they ask for something for development and its not there then we miscarry. does that make any sense!!!
i hope and pray (i not the religious catholic type after the loss of the babies!) but i hope that we all have healthy babies......please!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Glad your scan went well stranjegirl! Do you have a picture? I'd love to see if you can scan or photograph it. Sorry to hear about how you've been feeling since. Hopefully its normal, if the feeling doesnt go away, speak to your doctor. I can't believe they'd just do it without saying this is what I'm doing, especially if you've got problems.

Oooo good luck today trixie, hope it goes well! What time is the appointment? Can't wait to hear :D 

Had my scan appointment card for the 25th through this morning, made me all excited again x


----------



## trixie79

well girlies.....ONE LITTLE HEARTBEAT! whoooo-hoooo! all is well


----------



## _dreamer_

Hooray trix! So pleased for you x


----------



## Tobaira

Grats Trixie, that is awesome!

Stranjegirl - Glad your scan came out well today! Sorry to hear about the dreams.. those darn dreams! I actually had a dream about a lot of bleeding right before I got my bfp. and to tell you the truth everytime I use the restroom I still expect to start bleeding for some reason. It sounds like perhaps he was just repeating the pap due to the last one being positive. I don't really know about how a pap effects you but just remember that you will probably read more bad things than good things about it online.. the 100 people that were fine won't post anything, the 1 person that had trouble will. And you don't know if they had other stuff going on at the time, so it could be totally unrelated. So I would just stop googling (I know easy to say). I dont know what to say about the weird feeling although I always feel uncomfortable after those things myself. Maybe it's just because your cervix is more sensitive now? :hugs:

Not much going on here. Just trying to get through the next 2+ weeks until I can see the gyn (not sure if she'll do a scan or not). I see my endocrine doc for my thyroid tomorrow but the last blood test was when I was 3 dpo so I'm sure it came back fine. I think she'll just have me start to go in and have it tested more often (was only doing it every 3 mos). no nausea since Mon morning.. just a little bit of cramping/discomfort that comes and goes and some gas. Haven't told my parents yet, just seems like it's so early. I think maybe we'll get together with them Friday and tell them. Ok got to get focused and get stuff done at work. Just hard to keep my mind on it :flower: Sorry for the book girls.. but since no one else except dh knows I need an outlet to ramble about it!!!


----------



## Claire1

:thumbup: Yay Trixie! So pleased for you, hope you can relax a bit now :kiss:


----------



## LadyL

Hi Ladies!! So exciting to be CBFM Graduate!! Still can't quite believe it! How is everyone doing? Trixie, so glad to hear of your one healthy little bean! 
I have been a bit emotional the past few days....sometimes, I'm so happy and bubbly, and then sometimes, I'll just start crying because I'll start thinking that something bad is going to happen!! 
It doesn't help that I have to wait until July 13th for my first appt/scan. My Dr. doesn't see anyone til 7-8 weeks. And she is completely booked the week I'll be 7 weeks and will be gone on vacation on my 8th week, so I have to wait til I'm 9 weeks!! 
We have decided to tell our parents on Father's day (it will be the first grandchild on both sides). So I already made a greeting card that says on the front: "How do you make Father's Day even more special?"; and on the inside it says: "Tell him he's going to be a GRANDPA!!"...I am so excited to see their reactions!! My dad has been wanting a "fishin' buddy" for a while now!! Haha!!

On a side note, I have been getting mild AF like cramping on and off since my BFP last thurs, I know that it is normal, just wondering if any of you have experienced it? It seems to happen at the same times everyday too!!


----------



## _dreamer_

yey so glad to see your here hun!

i had af type cramping on and off all day for about 4 days, from 4+1-5ish i think. i still get it occasionally, i kind of like the little symptoms, reminds me i'm pregnant! sore boobs kicked in as the cramping slowed so every now and then i prod them and smile (saddo lol). have started feeling slightly nauseous last 2 days especially when eating and after which isnt so good x


----------



## Claire1

Lovely to have you hear lady l. I also had a bit of cramping but not so much now, sometime sore boobs and like dreamer I feel sick after eating. I'm not quite so tired now either. All in all very few symptoms still.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## _dreamer_

How are we all doing today ladies? i'm so tired, slept terribly and woke up feeling nauseaous. trying to get some breakfast down me which i think will help eventually but its hard! x


----------



## trixie79

not that sick yet....but im getting booked in with my consultant that delivered shauna, the 1st triplet so im happy enough.....hope he sees me soon, cause i have to start an antibiotic at 12 weeks to make sure i dont get another infection....
still no major symtoms, heartburn and wretchin the odd time at smells, but thats it....i hope it stays like this!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

Hey LadyL :flower: I think we are only 1 day apart. I also have the mild cramping as well. 

Sorry to hear about your rough night dreamer. :hugs:

No real symptoms for me except for the cramping and a little gas. And being tired but it's not too bad. I went to my endocrinologist yesterday and my thyroid levels are good, but now I have to start having them tested every month to make sure they stay good. It was really exciting to see her write "monthly through pregnancy" on the order for the bloodwork. I showed dh last night but he didn't really get it.:shrug:

Hope everyone has a great weekend.. we have a busy one planned. Friends over for games tonight, symphony tomorrow night and a movie on Sunday. I think Sunday we'll probably tell my parents too. I keep thinking I should wait but I really don't want to.


----------



## Claire1

I think we're going to tell our my parents on fathers day!

Off topic...have you all been looking at prams and nursery things etc? I know its really early, but I cant help myself. I love looking at the cute baby grows. Think I have decided on a pram as well ha ha


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

How is everyone? I have been so busy at work lately that I have not been able to check in, and I try to respond from my iphone and then something gets messed up. Anyway, Congrats Lady!! So glad we have another member here. FYI, i still get AF like cramps, actually they have been quite a lot the last 2 days (maybe constipation doesn't help) they are more mild than my first couple weeks though. My doctor told me when I saw him at 4 weeks to expect cramping and that it was going to feel like AF was coming I would be running to the bathroom to check...so I think they are very normal! I still get nervous everytime I feel them, but I have had them daily since 12dpo. My other symptoms are fatigue, constipation, sore boobs, bloating and on and off nausea, which seems to be subsiding. I have had zero food cravings or aversions, which I think is weird. In general I just feel like crap 70% of the time lol.

Trixie- yay for ONE baby!!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! I will post a pic of my scan, but it is kinda fuzzy!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> I think we're going to tell our my parents on fathers day!
> 
> Off topic...have you all been looking at prams and nursery things etc? I know its really early, but I cant help myself. I love looking at the cute baby grows. Think I have decided on a pram as well ha ha

That is a great father's day gift! 
What is a pram?


----------



## trixie79

a buggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol!!!! or stroller!!!! is that the american term........
that made me laugh!
ive had a horrible evening....i told one person inconfidence a couple of weeks ago and oh was in a shop down home and was congrated on becoming a daddy...im soo mad at the girl i told, how dare she tell anyone, she promised me....oh is fuming!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> a buggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol!!!! or stroller!!!! is that the american term........
> that made me laugh!
> ive had a horrible evening....i told one person inconfidence a couple of weeks ago and oh was in a shop down home and was congrated on becoming a daddy...im soo mad at the girl i told, how dare she tell anyone, she promised me....oh is fuming!

Oh my gosh that is awful!!! Have you talked to her? People don't realize how private this needs to be until we are ready to tell people!! So sorry you have to deal with that!!

Oh a stroller!! I had never heard that before lol!!


----------



## LadyL

Haha!! Stranjegirl, I was so wondering what a pram was too!! I'm glad you asked. My guess was a crib!! 
Thanks for the reassuring words about the cramps! I am constantly going to the bathroom thinking AF has come. And having an increase in CM doesn't help that very much either! Another weird thing, and this may be TMI(though I hate to use those words here bc we discuss so much on this website) but I have had a kind of "tingly" feeling "down there" the past few days...Its so weird. I don't know if it's bc there's increased blood flow to that region or what?

Yay! Tobaira! So exciting that we are so close!! I have mine calculated according to ovulation. If I went by LMP, I'd be more like 5weeks 5 days or so. But I ovulated on day 21 or 22. So I think I'm closer this way. 

Ugh, Trixie! That is so frustrating that someone ruined your special announcement. I'm sorry that happened.

Claire, we're waiting til father's day to tell our parents too! But it is so hard keeping it from them. And I don't want to tell any friends or anything til our parents know! 

It seems like everything is a waiting game.... waiting to ovulate, waiting to test/AF to come, and once we finally get pregnant....wait to tell everyone, wait for first appointment, wait to find out the sex, etc. It is a true test of patience, which I have very little of!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## trixie79

im still so upset this morning, i havent spoke to her cause oh doesnt want to make a big deal of it....but im ready to kill her!! patience is a virtue!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Sorry Trixie,I would also be very cross!
Lady L, Its is sooo hard waiting, esp when I see my parents so often. But, it will be worth it.
Sorry about the pram/stroller thing. That did make me chuckle! 
So, have any of you been looking or is it just me???


----------



## _dreamer_

so sorry to hear that she betrayed your confidence trix, that is not on!!!

claire1 - i wouldnt worry for just looking, i'm one ahead of that and we've actually brought our pram/travel system. when we found out, we went to just have a look around at baby bits and try make it feel more real, well we fell in love with it and there was a fantastic offer on so we bought it. we dont believe in jinxing things so just went for it. its only after the thought occurred to me...this could be twins...eek. so it may have to be returned! 

i had also bought a few clothes and bits that were on offer while ttc.


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> so sorry to hear that she betrayed your confidence trix, that is not on!!!
> 
> claire1 - i wouldnt worry for just looking, i'm one ahead of that and we've actually brought our pram/travel system. when we found out, we went to just have a look around at baby bits and try make it feel more real, well we fell in love with it and there was a fantastic offer on so we bought it. we dont believe in jinxing things so just went for it. its only after the thought occurred to me...this could be twins...eek. so it may have to be returned!
> 
> i had also bought a few clothes and bits that were on offer while ttc.

Aww thats lovely, I am resisting buying things at the moment. Cant wait to start though. What travel system did you get??


----------



## _dreamer_

we went for the silvercross surf. we looked and tried out loads and found this one to be the best for what we wanted :)


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> we went for the silvercross surf. we looked and tried out loads and found this one to be the best for what we wanted :)

I'm gonna have a nose. I quite like the oyster....who knows. Too many choiced!!


----------



## Fizzio

Congrats to the new BFPs :) I am lurking a bit at the moment on this thread as very cautious about this pregnancy after my MMC last time but I'm about in the wings. I'm noting what you girls have purchased. We wont be buying anything for weeks yet until we feel safe to do so but like seeing what others choose. BTW had never thought that people wouldn't know what a pram is!!!


----------



## trixie79

Fizzio said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs :) I am lurking a bit at the moment on this thread as very cautious about this pregnancy after my MMC last time but I'm about in the wings. I'm noting what you girls have purchased. We wont be buying anything for weeks yet until we feel safe to do so but like seeing what others choose. BTW had never thought that people wouldn't know what a pram is!!!

i know i thought that was funny too! but suppose its just different cultures!!!

i may google silvercross surf to see wat it is though, but im going to wait until im past 24 weeks before buying anything....i still have to replace a double bed that i sold cause i emptyed out my back room for 3 cots, still saving to replace it, the room is so bare!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I think it is so funny that we speak the same language but have a hard time understanding each other sometimes. I did a language program in Italy and became friends with a guy from London. He had to teach me a lot of words as I many times could not figure out what he was talking about. Then his 2 girl friends came to visit from scotland and we all went out for dinner, and I sat there with them for 3 hours and had absolutely no idea what was being talked about!! They might as well have been speaking Greek! The same thing happened to my husband and me in Ireland. We would both think that the other understood what the person was saying, but as soon as the person left, we would say to each other "did you understand, I have no idea what he said" Do you guys understand us well? I feel like you do, but then I realize that we always act like we understand what you are saying even if we don't LOL!!

Fizzio- I know you are very nervous, and who wouldn't be, but remind yourself that mmc are more unlikely than just a regular one. All the girls I know who had a mmc, only had one and went on to have multiple full term pregnancies after!!! Stay positive! :)


----------



## Claire1

StranjeGirl said:


> I think it is so funny that we speak the same language but have a hard time understanding each other sometimes. I did a language program in Italy and became friends with a guy from London. He had to teach me a lot of words as I many times could not figure out what he was talking about. Then his 2 girl friends came to visit from scotland and we all went out for dinner, and I sat there with them for 3 hours and had absolutely no idea what was being talked about!! They might as well have been speaking Greek! The same thing happened to my husband and me in Ireland. We would both think that the other understood what the person was saying, but as soon as the person left, we would say to each other "did you understand, I have no idea what he said" Do you guys understand us well? I feel like you do, but then I realize that we always act like we understand what you are saying even if we don't LOL!!
> 
> Fizzio- I know you are very nervous, and who wouldn't be, but remind yourself that mmc are more unlikely than just a regular one. All the girls I know who had a mmc, only had one and went on to have multiple full term pregnancies after!!! Stay positive! :)

I think we understand you pretty well, sometimes the occassional phrase might throw us, but all in all we understand you ha ha. I remember saying on another thread " my friends son was playing up" and alot of people didnt understand what that meant. Oh and you spell things like realise and steralise etc with a "z" instead of "s". Just something I noticed ha ha xx


----------



## Tobaira

Well we ended up telling my parents today. They were just the right amount excited if not a little less, but I think that's because dh and I were so nonchalant about it. But it will be their 5th grandchild and they knew we were trying so I guess no big shock (vs my brother and sister who both got pregnant before getting engaged/married).

Haven't bought anything, but since I have a 4.5 and 3.5 yr old niece I do have plenty of hand me downs - I think there's a crib, 2 car seats, a playpen and some other stuff upstairs.. in really good shape too. Just will have to double check to make sure there are no recalls. 

Sorry to hear about that girl Trixie :( I actually did tell 2 friends at work. But that's it I'm done telling people for at least a month unless my sister guesses since I don't want to lie about it - and dh gets to tell his parents tomorrow since we told mine.

LadyL I think I did mine by LMP but since I o'd the 15th or 16th either way it's pretty close.

welcome fizzio =)

the pram thing is funny. I somehow knew what it was but am still bothered that I can't figure out what Trixie meant when she said "it's bloody baltic here" - does that mean rainy or hot and humid or?? We drove through Ireland for a week on our honeymoon. Actually I shouldn't say we drove. DH did all the driving - I was terrified to drive on the opposite side of the road!! The weather there was funny for us, it was nice out when we drove but every time we stopped to get out of the car and walk around it rained lol!! I have a lot of pictures of us soaking wet at different places! I still would love to go back - it was so much fun. Plus we missed the northwest corner and didn't spend anytime in Dublin. Next time..


----------



## trixie79

Tobaira said:


> Well we ended up telling my parents today. They were just the right amount excited if not a little less, but I think that's because dh and I were so nonchalant about it. But it will be their 5th grandchild and they knew we were trying so I guess no big shock (vs my brother and sister who both got pregnant before getting engaged/married).
> 
> Haven't bought anything, but since I have a 4.5 and 3.5 yr old niece I do have plenty of hand me downs - I think there's a crib, 2 car seats, a playpen and some other stuff upstairs.. in really good shape too. Just will have to double check to make sure there are no recalls.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that girl Trixie :( I actually did tell 2 friends at work. But that's it I'm done telling people for at least a month unless my sister guesses since I don't want to lie about it - and dh gets to tell his parents tomorrow since we told mine.
> 
> LadyL I think I did mine by LMP but since I o'd the 15th or 16th either way it's pretty close.
> 
> welcome fizzio =)
> 
> the pram thing is funny. I somehow knew what it was but am still bothered that I can't figure out what Trixie meant when she said "it's bloody baltic here" - does that mean rainy or hot and humid or?? We drove through Ireland for a week on our honeymoon. Actually I shouldn't say we drove. DH did all the driving - I was terrified to drive on the opposite side of the road!! The weather there was funny for us, it was nice out when we drove but every time we stopped to get out of the car and walk around it rained lol!! I have a lot of pictures of us soaking wet at different places! I still would love to go back - it was so much fun. Plus we missed the northwest corner and didn't spend anytime in Dublin. Next time..

if you have been in good old ireland then you will know the weather here is cold, damp and its supposed to be summer!!! lol!!!


----------



## Claire1

Baltic means freezing or really cold temperatures, lol xx


----------



## _dreamer_

well i just had my first retching at smells experience this morning over the smell of ripe bananas in our cupboard. not nice. managed to eat dinner last night without feeling sick at all, but felt nauseous at work all day which is really hard because im a food technologist/scientist and work around and with food all day.

on a better note i had my 12 week scan date through this morning! 27th july. very exciting!!!!! OH is meant to be working so need to check he can get the day off but have been quite impressed that i've got the date already!


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is everyone?
I am a little sad and scared as I started bleeding very heavily last night and passed a huge clot. I am waiting for my doctors office to open so I can go in for a scan. I assume this is not good, but I am not sure what to expect since this is my first pregnancy and I don't know what to expect with a miscarriage. I hope you ladies are doing better than I am and I will let you know how the scan goes :)


----------



## Tobaira

:hugs: Stranjegirl - will send good thoughts your way


----------



## LadyL

Stranjegirl, will be thinking about you and praying everything will be ok!!

Dreamer, so exciting for your scan date!! Mine is July 13th, and I am wishing the days away til then! and good luck with the morning sickness!

I too am a little worried bc I have no pregnancy symptoms anymore. Boobs are hardly sore (they were killing me a few days ago), and the cramping is pretty much gone too. I have read that it's normal for it to come and go, but I haven't felt preg in 2 days. I just wish I would get nauseated or vomit so I can feel better! Ha! Oh, but my face is broken out, and I normally have a very clear face and it is rare for me to get a pimple!! So maybe that's the pregnancy hormones?! Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh stranjegirl, thinking of you, hope the scan goes ok. 

LadyL you seriously do not want nauseau/sickness. Mine only started a week ago but i'm already feeling sick (haha) of that part of being pregnant. i've started wearing motion sickness bands, i've used a hairband to extend my trousers so theyre not tight, trying to eat small and often etc. Ask for some more of the other symptoms instead lol.


----------



## trixie79

stranjegirl...everything ok??? thinking about you x


----------



## Claire1

Hi All, hope everyone is well. Thinking of you Stranjgirl, hope all is well xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks for your nice thoughts guys. Everything turned out ok!! For now at least. When I told my doctor what happened he said the heavy bleeding plus the clot concerns him, but then he looked at my cervix and said he could see a bunch of brown clumpy stuff in there but it was still closed, which made him feel more optimistic. The scan showed a growing baby with a beating heart! I was very surprised as the bleed I had was very heavy. I am going back in a week, but there was nothing on the ultrasound that showed any problems. He said it may have come from where the placenta attached. I am happy that every thing is ok, but I hope this roller coaster ends soon!!! I go back in a week so it makes me feel more comfortable that I have another appt right around the corner. I have had 7 ultrasounds already lol!!! This is ridiculous! Thanks again for your good thoughts!
It sounds like all of you are feeling well!!! Looking forward to hearing about your upcoming scans! :)


----------



## Tobaira

what a relief! Glad everything turned out ok Stranjegirl!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyL

So glad to hear the good news stranjegirl!! I'm sure everything will be well from here on out!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> Tobaira said:
> 
> 
> Well we ended up telling my parents today. They were just the right amount excited if not a little less, but I think that's because dh and I were so nonchalant about it. But it will be their 5th grandchild and they knew we were trying so I guess no big shock (vs my brother and sister who both got pregnant before getting engaged/married).
> 
> Haven't bought anything, but since I have a 4.5 and 3.5 yr old niece I do have plenty of hand me downs - I think there's a crib, 2 car seats, a playpen and some other stuff upstairs.. in really good shape too. Just will have to double check to make sure there are no recalls.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that girl Trixie :( I actually did tell 2 friends at work. But that's it I'm done telling people for at least a month unless my sister guesses since I don't want to lie about it - and dh gets to tell his parents tomorrow since we told mine.
> 
> LadyL I think I did mine by LMP but since I o'd the 15th or 16th either way it's pretty close.
> 
> welcome fizzio =)
> 
> the pram thing is funny. I somehow knew what it was but am still bothered that I can't figure out what Trixie meant when she said "it's bloody baltic here" - does that mean rainy or hot and humid or?? We drove through Ireland for a week on our honeymoon. Actually I shouldn't say we drove. DH did all the driving - I was terrified to drive on the opposite side of the road!! The weather there was funny for us, it was nice out when we drove but every time we stopped to get out of the car and walk around it rained lol!! I have a lot of pictures of us soaking wet at different places! I still would love to go back - it was so much fun. Plus we missed the northwest corner and didn't spend anytime in Dublin. Next time..
> 
> if you have been in good old ireland then you will know the weather here is cold, damp and its supposed to be summer!!! lol!!!Click to expand...

We got so lucky in Ireland. We went last april 2010 for our honeymoon and the first few days were very very cold (baltic, lol) and then the sun came out and it was beautiful!!!! It was beautiful in the cold and rain too, but we definitely appreciated the sunshine!


----------



## trixie79

god i wish there was sunshine, its so miserable today....mind you its warmish....around 16 degrees!!
im so glad everything is ok stranjegirl xxx


----------



## Tobaira

So exciting non-baby related news,
DH finally got offered a job!!! :happydance: :wohoo:

He's been out of work for 7 mos now and had some personal thing about not wanting to take unemployment so.. it was definitely time for him to get one (or I was going to make him suck it up and file)! That really helps alleviate some stress.

And my brother and brother-in-law both got jobs within the past few weeks (my mom joked that all the men in our family were being supported by their wives). So June has turned out to be a really good month for the family so far. Hoping it stays that way. Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket or head out to the casino!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> So exciting non-baby related news,
> DH finally got offered a job!!! :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> He's been out of work for 7 mos now and had some personal thing about not wanting to take unemployment so.. it was definitely time for him to get one (or I was going to make him suck it up and file)! That really helps alleviate some stress.
> 
> And my brother and brother-in-law both got jobs within the past few weeks (my mom joked that all the men in our family were being supported by their wives). So June has turned out to be a really good month for the family so far. Hoping it stays that way. Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket or head out to the casino!!!

Yay!! That is fantastic!!! I bet that is a big relief for you guys especially now that you are pg! Congrats to your dh, and the other family members also!!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

hi ladies! hope things are well with everyone :) stranjegirl have things been ok since? can't believe you're 11 weeks now and a lime!!! 

trix, i was thinking it might be a nice idea to put EDD's on the first post like we used to have for the cbfm testing - i can never remember what all yours are hehe. up to you :)

have my first midwife app on tues, and a week today is our scan - i can't wait!!!


----------



## trixie79

yeah thats a good idea, ill try and do it, you all mite have to remind me wat your edc's are!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Mine is 7th Feb :)


----------



## Tobaira

mine is 13th Feb

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm just beat this morning. I even went to bed early and I still am soooooo tired. I had such busy dreams all night long that it really feels like I haven't slept a wink. Besides that I've been pretty good. Only get mild nausea when I haven't eaten for awhile or after I take my prenatal. But I'm only at 6 weeks today so.. Have my first doctor's apptmt Friday. I'd be excited about it but I just want to sleep lol. Maybe I can sneak in a nap today since I'm working from home.


----------



## LadyL

Mine is Feb 12th. 

How is everyone else doing? 
I've really not had any symptoms other than sore boobs and cramping, both of which are on and off. I just stay hungry all the time!! Maybe a little nausea would do me good! Haha! My scrub pants are already getting a little snug!


----------



## Claire1

Hi All, my edd is 31st jan. 
Ive been really well, apart from feeling really tired all the time. Also dont know what wrong with me, but I have been in such a bad mood for days now. Need to snap out of it! Anyone else been a bit stroppy...or just me ha ha x


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL said:


> Mine is Feb 12th.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> I've really not had any symptoms other than sore boobs and cramping, both of which are on and off. I just stay hungry all the time!! Maybe a little nausea would do me good! Haha! My scrub pants are already getting a little snug!

Ha ha I had the exact same symptoms and wanted nausea to hit so I would stop eating like a pig. The nausea hit at close to 7 weeks and did not stop my appetite at all!!! I am eating more 
now than before, so now I just feel fat and sick!!!

My edd is January 7th.
Hope everyones scans go well!! I have one tomorrow and then my nt test on Friday! Very nervous!! I know so many people who got false positives!! I had another minor bleed yesterday, but I think it was from my cervix as it was after a bm (sorry tmi) we'll see tomorrow. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Tobaira

hope everyone is well today. Claire here's a :flow: and a :bunny: to help brighten your mood - because how could you be in a bad mood after watching a bunny dance... lol

ugh I had my first decent bout with being sick last night. Worst thing was being hungry at the same time. I cannot imagine feeling like that everyday so I'm hoping it's just occasional. Not as tired today though which is nice.

And... today is our 3rd wedding anniversary =) we went out to a nice dinner to celebrate Friday, so tonight will just be low key with mac and cheese casserole (because we both love it so much) and probably watching one of the Harry Potter movies. Is it sad that I'm really looking forward to it? ;-P I guess I never have been accused of being normal.


----------



## trixie79

im a huge harry potter fan, so your not weird at all!!! unless you wer talkin abt the casserole!!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Tobaira said:


> hope everyone is well today. Claire here's a :flow: and a :bunny: to help brighten your mood - because how could you be in a bad mood after watching a bunny dance... lol
> 
> ugh I had my first decent bout with being sick last night. Worst thing was being hungry at the same time. I cannot imagine feeling like that everyday so I'm hoping it's just occasional. Not as tired today though which is nice.
> 
> And... today is our 3rd wedding anniversary =) we went out to a nice dinner to celebrate Friday, so tonight will just be low key with mac and cheese casserole (because we both love it so much) and probably watching one of the Harry Potter movies. Is it sad that I'm really looking forward to it? ;-P I guess I never have been accused of being normal.

:haha: Well that has def cheered me up, lol. Cute bunny. My mood has improved, just hadnt felt myself at the weekend, but back to my normal smiley self!
Hope you're well and your morning sickness will pass quickley! :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hope everyone is well!

I went in for an ultrasound today and all is well! Although my dr is convinced I am having a boy, and I had already bought the baby a very adorable tutu bathing suit :( It's too early to tell, so I have a feeling he is wrong!

I too have been feeling so sick and so hungry at the same time. My mouth is watering reading about a mac and cheese casserole!!!! I have already gained 4-5 pounds. I promised myself I was not going to be one of those pregnant women who gains a bunch of weight, and I already am!! My stomach is big and I can barely button my pants. Oh well, I guess it's getting time for maternity clothes!


----------



## lilrojo

Can I join... still a bit nervous since my mc's.. but feeling good.. not sure yet what my actual due date will be should know in a few weeks at my first us.. a tentative date is feb 29th.. leap day.. so we will see if it sticks or not.. (the date)

Congrats to you all..


----------



## trixie79

well are all hoping for you you liljoro....good luck hun.....of couse you can join in, you have graduated!!!! now your little bean just needs to stick....xxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Trixie.. Im feeling good and all together at peace this time.. in god's hands now.. and thank you for letting me join.. excited to go through all the fun to come with you lovely ladies..


----------



## trixie79

are my a prune?????whoo hooo


----------



## lilrojo

My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol..


----------



## trixie79

lilrojo said:


> My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol..

thats great hun, you will be a prune to soon!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Im very excited.. got my scan scheduled for july 12th.. will be almost 7 weeks..


----------



## Tobaira

Grats on your levels lilrojo =)

Went in for my first apptmt today, not very exciting. Got a bag full of goodies including a copy of WTEWYE and some 1st year book. Have to get some bloodwork done, I guess I'll probably do that Monday.. although I could go today since I have nothing to do at work. Hmm.. The exciting part is she scheduled me for a u/s on Tuesday morning - yay =) According to my calcs I'll be 7 wks.


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, hope you're all ok. I had my first midwifes app today. Went really well and got loads of info to read. She put me back a few days, edd 3rd of feb. But will prob change again at scan which is also booked now on 21st july.
My blood pressure was quite low, which explainbs why ive been dizzy, but all in all went well!! xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Just seen the first page, thanks trixie :)

Glad your appointments have gone well ladies! 

We have our private scan tomorrow, sooooo excited its unbelievable. (7+4)

Just threw up for the first time with this whole morning sickness malarky, OH is fussing now like with a bug, saying i need to eat something dry, not rich but i really fancy macaroni cheese so he's gone to try buy me some! Think the only reason i felt sick and threw up was because i was so hungry so hopefully this will help!

Claire I have my 12 week on the 27th july so a week after you! 

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## LindsayA

Hello hello

Thanks for the invite to join you lovely ladies on here!

I am just hoping this little bean sticks with good glue!!!

Hope you all doing ok? I must ring the dr and find out what happens next lol 

It is all so unreal xxx


----------



## Tobaira

so funny story, my mom called last night because she knew I had my first ob appointment. She's like "well?" and I said "well, what?" She says "are you pregnant?" - I said "Mom I've been pregnant for weeks - I told you we were 2 weeks ago!!" :rofl: I guess she thought maybe we weren't sure. I told her they just did the same pee test as you do on a hpt to verify it. Now I guess I know why she didn't seem very excited, I guess she wasn't sure if I was actually pregnant lol!!! Cracked me up! I guess it has been almost 30 years since she had her last child so.. things have changed a lot since then.

on a side note I took a prenatal yoga class this morning. Was good I enjoyed it. Course afterward I was craving bbq so I made DH take me out to lunch =)


----------



## _dreamer_

haha thats funny tobaira! glad you are actually pregnant lol. in the UK the docs dont even do a test, they just take your word that you are.

glad the yoga class was good, thats something i've been considering taking up.

had my private scan today - was amazing! baby is doing fine, measuring 14mm (7+5) so 1 day ahead of my LMP. it was leaning on its yolk sac like a pillow, very cute! saw and heard the heartbeat (158bmp) which is just the best sound in the world. so glad we did it, very reassuring.

if i can get a pic on tomorrow i will.

hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear you appt went well dreamer.. yay for a happy baby and nice heartbeat..


----------



## LadyL

Tobaira, that is a funny story! I'm sure your mom is a lot more excited now! 

Dreamer, so glad your scan went well! I am so impatiently waiting for mine (only 18 more days to go!) Can't wait to hear the sweet sound of a heartbeat to know everything is OK.

So, has anyone thought of names yet? We think we have decided.... For a girl, Mary Allyn (Mary after both my grandmothers, and Allen was my maiden name, I just made it a bit more girly). And for a boy, Jack Benson (my husband really likes the name Jack and Benson was his grandmother's maiden name.) What do you y'all think? 

Hope everyone is feeling well and enjoying the weekend! I'm on call for tomorrow, so I have to sit by the phone all night and hope I don't get called in!!


----------



## lotusflower

Hi Ladies,

Just moved over here from the TTC board. I got my BFP this morning and we're pretty excited. Me... a lot more in disbelief then OH is! My edd is March 3rd. A question.. how soon after getting a positive HPT are you supposed to see your doctor?


----------



## LindsayA

lotusflower said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just moved over here from the TTC board. I got my BFP this morning and we're pretty excited. Me... a lot more in disbelief then OH is! My edd is March 3rd. A question.. how soon after getting a positive HPT are you supposed to see your doctor?

Hello

You are a day before me at the min anyway march 4th for me :happydance:

I am still buzzing:thumbup:

But must get on with my reports they need to be in on friday! I will stick to writing them and will not spend my life on B and B lol

March is gonna be a very busy month :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations on all the new BFP's! 
I didnt see a midwife till a couple days ago and I'm nearly nine weeks. She took my BP and went over most things like food, drink, alcohol etc. When you see docs and midwifes, scans etc. They mainly want to go over medical history and family history.
Its so exciting, i still cant believe it sometimes!


----------



## LindsayA

Claire1 said:


> Congratulations on all the new BFP's!
> I didnt see a midwife till a couple days ago and I'm nearly nine weeks. She took my BP and went over most things like food, drink, alcohol etc. When you see docs and midwifes, scans etc. They mainly want to go over medical history and family history.
> Its so exciting, i still cant believe it sometimes!

Thank you! I think i had better ring tomorrow so that i get an appointment before the baby is born :wacko: lol

thanks again :flower:


----------



## trixie79

hi girlies, it all so exciting isnt it??? i still cant believe it...

im so surprised that the doc doesnt do a test in th uk, but im in the north of ireland, still NHS and my surgery does a test which they say is more sensitive and the practice nurse took my bloods as well.....maybe thats just my docs. that was at 12dpo!!!!

anyone getting yellow cm????
i have also had small sharp pains on and off.....more off than on....surely its too early for stretching?? they dont exactly hurt, just make me aware, if you know wat i mean!


----------



## lotusflower

LindsayA said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just moved over here from the TTC board. I got my BFP this morning and we're pretty excited. Me... a lot more in disbelief then OH is! My edd is March 3rd. A question.. how soon after getting a positive HPT are you supposed to see your doctor?
> 
> Hello
> 
> You are a day before me at the min anyway march 4th for me :happydance:
> 
> I am still buzzing:thumbup:
> 
> But must get on with my reports they need to be in on friday! I will stick to writing them and will not spend my life on B and B lol
> 
> March is gonna be a very busy month :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:dance: :yipee:


----------



## _dreamer_

lotusflower said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just moved over here from the TTC board. I got my BFP this morning and we're pretty excited. Me... a lot more in disbelief then OH is! My edd is March 3rd. A question.. how soon after getting a positive HPT are you supposed to see your doctor?

well i booked an app to see my doctor at about 4+5 just because didnt really know what to do, and wanted to see someone to get it confirmed. he said they dont do a test or anything because theirs are the same as the ones you buy, but told me to book an app with the midwife for 6-8 weeks gone, and he booked my 12 week scan, told me to continue taking folic acid and that was about it. then at 7 weeks i had the midwife app and she said hmm its a bit early for the booking app (meant to be 9-11 wks apparently) but she did it anyway - took bloods and did all the forms etc. 

i think everywhere is different by the sounds of things, thats just my experience, i expect canada is very different x


----------



## lotusflower

_dreamer_ said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just moved over here from the TTC board. I got my BFP this morning and we're pretty excited. Me... a lot more in disbelief then OH is! My edd is March 3rd. A question.. how soon after getting a positive HPT are you supposed to see your doctor?
> 
> well i booked an app to see my doctor at about 4+5 just because didnt really know what to do, and wanted to see someone to get it confirmed. he said they dont do a test or anything because theirs are the same as the ones you buy, but told me to book an app with the midwife for 6-8 weeks gone, and he booked my 12 week scan, told me to continue taking folic acid and that was about it. then at 7 weeks i had the midwife app and she said hmm its a bit early for the booking app (meant to be 9-11 wks apparently) but she did it anyway - took bloods and did all the forms etc.
> 
> i think everywhere is different by the sounds of things, thats just my experience, i expect canada is very different xClick to expand...

Thanks Dreamer! I'll give their office a call tomorrow and ask what they advise! Do most people in the UK see a midwife or doctor? I'm considering doing the doctor route with maybe a doula for support with delivery!


----------



## _dreamer_

i think most people have midwife led care in the UK, with a few app with the doctor here and there. in my schedule i've been given, i see my doctor 2-3 times during the pregnancy x


----------



## _dreamer_

scan piccies!

the blip in the heartbeat trace was me laughing lol
 



Attached Files:







P1040884.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7









P1040883.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilrojo

Lovely Scan piccys dreamer...


----------



## Tobaira

Nice scans dreamer.. I'll be a few days behind you for mine but it's good to have an idea what we might see tomorrow

I like your names LadyL. We've talked about names.. I think it it's a boy it will probably be Ethan William (William for my dad, Ethan because we like it). I wish Ethan wasn't such a popular name but.. nothing else really felt right. And unfortunately we have one of those noun last names so we really have to be careful in picking the name. Richard is definitely not an option! Haven't really decided on a girl name, although I lean towards longer ones. I really like Genevieve but it seems too french (I'm big into genealogy and we have no french on either side). Cassandra is also one I like. Other names I like that are out due to close younger relatives with the name (or very similar) - Gabriella, Kaylee, Kiara, Isabella, Sophie. So we've got work to do if it's a girl lol!

I have an odd question for you all, anyone having any trouble with post nasal drip? It's gotten so much worse in the past few weeks and now brushing my teeth almost always makes me gag (and throw up). Uggh.. and I know its just that mucus-y crap that's doing it to me, but I don't know what to do to help break it up :( Maybe some hot tea?


----------



## _dreamer_

Ah some lovely names.

We're definitely not decided with names. We both really like Erin, Keira or Megan for a girl. It sound odd but apart from Elijah I dont really have any boys names I like (and I think thats out because a friends little boy is called Elijah) oh and Isaac which OH doesnt like! OH loves Ryan or Jack, but I need some convincing on those!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!
Congrats on the new bfps!!! 
Congrats dreamer on a great scan! It is so nice to see a good heart beat! 
Good luck tomorrow tobaira! Hope you get a great scan pic!
I had my first trimester screening and NT scan on friday and all came out well. They gave me a 1:1000 chance for downs, and 1:22,000 chance for trisomy 18. Since I am 36 I was relieved to get good downs numbers. I know it is not 100% accurate so I am still a little stressed, but I think we are going to pass on an amnio. I don't know. What are you guys planning?
Hope all is well!!


----------



## _dreamer_

good luck with the scan tobaira :)

congrats stranjegirl on having a good scan and screening. did you see your little one and get a good piccie?

hope you are all doing well today x


----------



## Tobaira

so here's what you should not say the night before your first scan...

"I couldn't be having twins, I haven't had hardly any symptoms"


...
.....
.......

omg there are TWO of them???!!! I am still freaking out. Fraternal twins.. It's like finding out you're pregnant all over again.. I can't stop crying (happy crying) and shaking.. DH's mom is thrilled as is DH (he is an identical twin). I'm just in shock.. two? two? how could there possibly be two in there, I'm still getting accustom to the fact that there was one in there!


----------



## Claire1

Tobaira said:


> so here's what you should not say the night before your first scan...
> 
> "I couldn't be having twins, I haven't had hardly any symptoms"
> 
> 
> ...
> .....
> .......
> 
> omg there are TWO of them???!!! I am still freaking out. Fraternal twins.. It's like finding out you're pregnant all over again.. I can't stop crying (happy crying) and shaking.. DH's mom is thrilled as is DH (he is an identical twin). I'm just in shock.. two? two? how could there possibly be two in there, I'm still getting accustom to the fact that there was one in there!

Oh my gosh.... I would be exactly the same as you! I havent had a scan yet, so there is still a chance. Thats lovely news though, it will be lovely!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Massive congrats tobaira! wowee 2! I take it all was well? Xxx


----------



## Tobaira

yes all is well.. they measured at 7wks and 7wks+1 and I am 7wks+1 based on LMP and ovulation. Just had bloodwork done Friday so I don't really know how any of that is, but just from the scan everything looks good. Here are my scans
 



Attached Files:







baby B smaller.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7









Baby A smaller.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## _dreamer_

beautiful pics! congrats again!!! bet you are in shock lol. how exciting! x


----------



## Tobaira

I should be working.. and all I can do is sit here and cry lol. Good thing I'm working from home today, otherwise I'd have to call in sick!


----------



## Claire1

Lovely scan pics! Does tha mean they are non identical twins? Your scan pic came out really clear as well dreamer. I have to wait till 21st july


----------



## StranjeGirl

OMG! Congrats Tobaira!!!! That must be such a shock to go in and be hoping that you see a baby in there, and then they find two!!!! And you are measuring right on scheudule! That is fantastic!!!! :)


----------



## trixie79

thats fantastic tobaira.........congrats, you will never get over the shock......i rem with the triplets i couldnt stop crying, i kind of regret that now, but shock just takes over.....you will be fine!

i have picked my names....oh doesnt get a say! we wer so unprepared with the triplets and the names wer so random!!!!shauna, aine and caitlin!

so i have picked rory for a boy and kiera for a girl!


----------



## Claire1

Lots of lovely names. We're stuck out favs are Harvey for a boy and Darcy for a girl. I also really like Olivia and Amelia for a girl. Joel is another boys name we like.....choices choices!!


----------



## lilrojo

Double congrats Tobaira!!! That is so exciting.. :)


----------



## lotusflower

Tobaira said:


> yes all is well.. they measured at 7wks and 7wks+1 and I am 7wks+1 based on LMP and ovulation. Just had bloodwork done Friday so I don't really know how any of that is, but just from the scan everything looks good. Here are my scans

WOW! That's so exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## LadyL

Twice the fun! Congrats Tobaira!! My friend is pregnant with twins and she says they only go to 36 weeks, so you can move your due date way up!! 

Hope everyone is doing well! Two more weeks before I get my scan and I am getting so impatient!!


----------



## lilrojo

2 weeks till mine too... lady L.. is yours on the 12th of July.. I will be 6+6 at mine.. so exciting..


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is everyone?
I started bleeding yesterday, and last night it got heavy with some small clots. I called in sick to work and saw the doctor. Everything is fine (amazingly) but we don't know 100% where this bleeding is coming from. It's possible it's from my friable cervix, but I also worry it is hormonal and I am going to end up miscarrying. Grrr I can't wait til this 9 months is over!! I always thought I was going to enjoy my pregnancy so much and i really am not!!! Hope all of you are having a less stressful time!!! :)


----------



## LadyL

Stranjegirl, so sorry you have had to go through so much during your pregnancy and glad to know everything is ok! I am sure it has to do with your cervix as you said, and you are already past the 12 week "scary" mark, so I'm sure all will work out fine for you!! Hopefully, you can get some answers about where the bleeding is coming from. 

After seeing what you had to go through today, I feel bad about how I've been feeling. I had a major breakdown earlier today. I have convinced myself that I have miscarried this baby and won't know it until my scan in two weeks. And what is so stupid, is that I have no reason to feel this way. I have had no serious cramping, or bleeding/spotting. The only thing that worries me is that I really don't have any symptoms. I was having some sore boobs, but even that's gone now. The few waves of nausea I was having are gone. But they never were bad to begin with. I keep trying to tell myself that maybe I'm just lucky and won't be really sick, but I just have this feeling that something bad is going to happen. It is so not fair that by the time I have my first appt/scan, I will have known I'm pregnant for 6 weeks!! I just don't think they should make you have to wait so long for something so important!! They say the first trimester is the most crucial, and I will be almost done with the first trimester by the time I go!!

Sorry for the rant. I have been way too emotional today!! Hope everyone else is feeling better than I am!


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL said:


> Stranjegirl, so sorry you have had to go through so much during your pregnancy and glad to know everything is ok! I am sure it has to do with your cervix as you said, and you are already past the 12 week "scary" mark, so I'm sure all will work out fine for you!! Hopefully, you can get some answers about where the bleeding is coming from.
> 
> After seeing what you had to go through today, I feel bad about how I've been feeling. I had a major breakdown earlier today. I have convinced myself that I have miscarried this baby and won't know it until my scan in two weeks. And what is so stupid, is that I have no reason to feel this way. I have had no serious cramping, or bleeding/spotting. The only thing that worries me is that I really don't have any symptoms. I was having some sore boobs, but even that's gone now. The few waves of nausea I was having are gone. But they never were bad to begin with. I keep trying to tell myself that maybe I'm just lucky and won't be really sick, but I just have this feeling that something bad is going to happen. It is so not fair that by the time I have my first appt/scan, I will have known I'm pregnant for 6 weeks!! I just don't think they should make you have to wait so long for something so important!! They say the first trimester is the most crucial, and I will be almost done with the first trimester by the time I go!!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I have been way too emotional today!! Hope everyone else is feeling better than I am!

I totally understand how you feel. I started scans at 3+6 and was still freaked out every time I went (even before I started bleeding) I can't believe they make you wait that long. I would have died!!! How long have your pregnancy symptoms been gone for? I know they can come and go. My nausea would go away for a few days and then come back. Do you have any other symptoms? Fatigue, constipation, bloated, food cravings? My sister never got anything with either of her pregnancies...she said she felt better than ever. SOme are just lucky, but not so great when you don't have an early scan to confirm that you are one of the lucky ones with no symptoms! Just keep in mind that missed miscarriages are much more rare than regular ones where you see bleeding, so hang in there and stay positive!!! :)


----------



## LadyL

I have really not had any other symptoms really. But the sore boobs and slight nausea went away yesterday. Normally, I would have had my first appt this week but my Dr. is only seeing her further along pregnant ladies this week because she will be out of town all next week. So I kinda got screwed bc of that. My mom said she doesn't remember being very sick when she was pregnant with me, and even when she was, it was later on in the pregnancy, from what she can remember. I know I am just being super paranoid. I think being a nurse and in the healthcare field, I always see the bad things that happen to people so it's hard not to think that way. 

I do have to work the night shift tonight and I'm gonna call up to labor and delivery and see if they have an ultrasound tech working tonight, and if they do, I'm gonna see if she'll do one for me. When one of my coworker's was preg, we were able to do that for her at night. So I'm hoping I can do that, and it will give me piece of mind.


----------



## _dreamer_

So sorry you've been bleeding again Strangegirl, but glad that the scan went well and showed baby was ok.

I've always sympathised and thought it was awful, but guess I never fully understood how you felt until now, I've started spotting brown blood over the past couple of hours which has scared me to death. I know brown is better than red, but not sure if I should be contacting anyone, or waiting it out to see if it stops or gets worse...


----------



## StranjeGirl

ladyL- That is a great idea! Try to get in and get a scan tonight. I wouldn't worry too much about your symptoms as it's only been a day. Mine come and go all the time. Good luck and let us know how it goes!

Dreamer- so sorry you are going through that. I know how scary it is. When is you dr's appt again? It's always good to check with a doctor, but try not to panic while you wait, as spotting can be very normal. Do you still have pregnancy symptoms? That was the first question my doctor would always ask when I was spotting/bleeding. He said most women who are bleeding but have have preg symptoms turn out ok. I hope it clears up for you right away!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls, I'm so sorry to hear that some of you are going stressful times right now. But...I wanted to see if I could join you as a recent grad from the CBFM Statistics thread?!! Just got my BFP today, at 11 DPO, after forcing DH to endure an SA (we still don't have the results) and going to an FS myself (and declaring there MUST be some sort of problem). Anyway, would love to join you girls, if you're up for a newby!


----------



## StranjeGirl

workingttc said:


> Hi girls, I'm so sorry to hear that some of you are going stressful times right now. But...I wanted to see if I could join you as a recent grad from the CBFM Statistics thread?!! Just got my BFP today, at 11 DPO, after forcing DH to endure an SA (we still don't have the results) and going to an FS myself (and declaring there MUST be some sort of problem). Anyway, would love to join you girls, if you're up for a newby!

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!! So happy to see so many filtering over here. Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## workingttc

Thank you! So sorry to hear about your recent spotting. I'm glad the doctor found everything to be ok, and I hope you can figure out the cause soon so you won't have to worry any more! From the sound of it, being pregnant is much more anxiety-inducting than the TTC process (which I almost didn't think was possible!)


----------



## LadyL

Yay! Congrats workingttc! 

So it was a no go on the u/s. The tech was there and I had her convinced to do one. But then an l & d nurse told us no bc if we didn't see or hear a hb, I could sue and the hospital could be held liable!! Ugh! I am so frustrated! I can't stop crying. I have to run to the bathroom every fifteen minutes to fix my makeup. I know my coworkers think I am a lunatic bc they don't know. I dont know why I have these feelings!! I don't know if anyone can stand to be around me the next two weeks if I don't straighten up and come back to my senses!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL said:


> Yay! Congrats workingttc!
> 
> So it was a no go on the u/s. The tech was there and I had her convinced to do one. But then an l & d nurse told us no bc if we didn't see or hear a hb, I could sue and the hospital could be held liable!! Ugh! I am so frustrated! I can't stop crying. I have to run to the bathroom every fifteen minutes to fix my makeup. I know my coworkers think I am a lunatic bc they don't know. I dont know why I have these feelings!! I don't know if anyone can stand to be around me the next two weeks if I don't straighten up and come back to my senses!!

Oh No! That is awful that they wont do it for you :(
Remember that being emotional is a pregnancy symptom!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

well my bbs don't feel as sore over these past couple of days. i don't know. woke up hoping it had stopped but just been to the toilet and had quite a bit more brown blood/discharge into the toilet. TMI but its how I'd usually start my period. 

think i'll book an app with my GP today to get it checked out


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats workingttc :) :) :) 

lovely to see you here. 

ladyl i'm so sorry they wouldnt give you an u/s that seems like a poor excuse. try keep your chin up hun and hold in there x


----------



## LadyL

Good luck today dreamer!! I'm sure all is well! Keep us updated.


----------



## trixie79

congrats workingttc thats great news, im so happy for you...x

im so sorry everyone is having a hard tome....dreamer go get checked out..

ladyl i dont know if they have early preg clinics in the states but you should go to the doc and ask for an early scan...

im going to the midwife this morning as i have really smelly discharge!! so im afraid i have an infection, and thats what happened last time.......

i have another 2 weeks till i start my antibiotic!


----------



## workingttc

Dreamer, I hope you can get checked out today. As you know, lots of women have brown spotting. But I'm sure it's nerve-wracking!!  FX'd you can get an appointment today and some peace of mind, and all is ok!!

LadyL, that is terrible about the u/s. How incredibly frustrating!

Trixie, I hope you don't have an infection!

Thank you girls for being so welcoming. I'm excited, but at this point just want to make it past the day AF is due (Sunday/Monday)! Had some cramping during the night which of course freaked me out - I just know I am going to be a nervous wreck this whole time! Thank goodness for this site!


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> well my bbs don't feel as sore over these past couple of days. i don't know. woke up hoping it had stopped but just been to the toilet and had quite a bit more brown blood/discharge into the toilet. TMI but its how I'd usually start my period.
> 
> think i'll book an app with my GP today to get it checked out

I hope everything is ok. I had the same thing and I'm still here. I thought I was starting my period so many times due to brown discharge. THen I bled and went to the doctor and told him I started my period. Both doctors I saw told me brown spotting can be very normal in early pregnancy. Of course it is best ot get it checked out, but try not to panic until you see the doctor! I hope everything looks perfect when you go! :)


----------



## Claire1

Hi Girls, Congratulations workingttc, great news,
Sorry to all the other ladies who are having a tricky time. 
I still dont really have any symptoms, some days by boobs/nipples are sore and then not. I do get tired and dizzy, but thats about it. Who knows, im sure it totaly normal though.
Quick question, my cramps stopped quite early on, but recently I get and ache,twingey feeling. Does anyone else get that?


----------



## _dreamer_

hi ladies, thanks for all the support.

I phoned my doctor this morning and had a chat with her, she booked me in at the epu at my local hospital for a scan at 12 which was great to get in so quick. All was ok thank goodness! Saw baby, heartbeat was good, the sonographer said everything looked great and she could see no reason for the bleeding, and maybe just being 8 1/2 weeks, some women get a slight bleed at the time they would have had their period.

Was reassuring to see baby again, it was wriggling slightly which the sonographer pointed out so that was lovely

Definitely feeling better now, and so glad they got me in so quickly.

Hope everyone else is ok. Claire1 I have some twinges/aches now too - worried me today because of the bleeding, but I think 9ish weeks is when the uterus starts to move up so could be that?


----------



## workingttc

Great news, Dreamer!


----------



## Claire1

Thats great dreamer, glad all is well. I didnt know that about the uterus, but thats reasuring and makes sense as it has only been the last few days :) I think I need to catch up on some reading lol


----------



## Tobaira

Stranjegirl-sorry things are so stressful for you - hopefully the 2nd tri will go more smoothly

LadyL - darn those emotions! If you makes you feel better I have two and still very few symptoms outside of occasional cramps and being super tired - oh and the postnasal drip from hell. I have only felt a pinch in my boobs maybe twice (and nothing seems to be getting any bigger). I've felt nauseous maybe twice. And that sucks about not being able to get the u/s. Honestly we were so blown away by the news that we didn't even look for a hb (although the tech noted what it was at so it was definitely there)

_dreamer_ - Glad to hear everything went well at your apptmt

workingttc - Congrats and welcome to the group!!! You've now gone from the 2ww to the long wait between each appointment lol!

trixie - hope you don't have an infection, will keep my fx'd for you

Claire1 - don't know about the achey, twingy feeling, I'm still having the occasional cramps

ok I think I'm caught up, although I don't have anything really to add myself. Still very tired. Still in shock over the twins, although fighting the paranoia that one of them might disappear before my next visit (the vanishing twin thing.. darn internet). Counting down the days til I go back in.. 24 days. July is going to be a loooooong month for me. Looking forward to a long weekend for the 4th of July holiday - and getting to take naps anytime I want! =)


----------



## lotusflower

Hey everyone, Well I'm 5 weeks tomorrow (by my calculations) and have my first doctor's appointment booked for Monday. When I called to book it, the receptionist said that the doctor didn't want to see me until I was 6 to 8 weeks. So by Monday I still won't be that far along so hopefully there won't be a problem with being there then. I'd just like to get my first tests rolling so I get some reassurance that everything is going well since this is my first pregnancy. But so far, I had a couple days of nausea (which might have been related to plans I had with people where I knew drinking would be involved), sore BB's and very thirsty. 

We haven't told anyone yet and are planning on waiting as long as possible. But I'm going to visit my family this summer (they live across the country) and I'll only be about 8+ a few days by then and I'll probably tell them then though OH won't be with me. The only other time I'll be near them, I'll be at 14 weeks and I'd rather they know before I tell work and stuff. 

Claire - I had a lot of cramping feelings yesterday and the day before. So far none today. It was super mild abdominal cramps like during AF and some of that felt kind of twingy on the sides by my hips. I read a lot about it yesterday because I was getting worried, and apparently it's perfectly normal. Provided there isn't severe pain and red blood. But it's hard not being concerned about the little things we experience if we haven't been through it before. I hope everything is okay for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well! Happy Canada Day!!


----------



## LadyL

Thanks everyone! I am feeling better today. Just needed a good night's (or day's) sleep I guess. 

Tobaira, that does make me feel better that you haven't had many symptoms either. And, stay off Google! My friend was obsessed with the "vanishing twin" thing too and her babies are just fine!!

Dreamer, so glad you got to see your baby today and are reassured that all is well!!

Claire, I still only have cramps like once or twice a day. I do get a bubbly feeling every now and then, but I think it's just gas!! It probably is your uterus moving upward. 

Trixie, fingers crossed you don't have an infection!

Lotusflower, good luck at your appt next week!! I'm sure all will be well!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> hi ladies, thanks for all the support.
> 
> I phoned my doctor this morning and had a chat with her, she booked me in at the epu at my local hospital for a scan at 12 which was great to get in so quick. All was ok thank goodness! Saw baby, heartbeat was good, the sonographer said everything looked great and she could see no reason for the bleeding, and maybe just being 8 1/2 weeks, some women get a slight bleed at the time they would have had their period.
> 
> Was reassuring to see baby again, it was wriggling slightly which the sonographer pointed out so that was lovely
> 
> Definitely feeling better now, and so glad they got me in so quickly.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. Claire1 I have some twinges/aches now too - worried me today because of the bleeding, but I think 9ish weeks is when the uterus starts to move up so could be that?

Yay!!!! This first trimester is SO scary!!!! So happy for you!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks everybody :flower:


----------



## trixie79

well i had my midwife appointment and it was the same midwife that came out to me after the triplets, so it was very emotional. she didnt swab me but took a urine sample which is all clear and told me to hold out till tue when i see my consultant.

im still very tired....wretching at smells all the time, but not sick.....same as last time...
i wonder if its a girl as i had 3 girls the last time?? everything is the same.....

another 2 weeks to go, and im out of the 1st trimester.........i cant wait.
i think i was 16 weeks last time when i felt great! you forget how crap you feel when pregnant!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

That must have been very emotional Trixie. Are you feeling ok? I know a miscarriage at any time is very difficult, but I can't imagine at 23 weeks. Was your last pregnancy risky due to having triplets? (I don't know anything about multiples and if over 2 causes greater risk?) I hope you are feeling ok! You have had your share of suffering and deserve a very very easy pregnancy!!!


----------



## LadyL

Aaaahhhh!! OMG! I am so excited! I found my baby's heartbeat on a pocket doppler earlier today! I had ordered it over 2 weeks ago, but it said it couldn't pick up til 8-10 weeks. So I tried today at exactly 8 weeks and found it after about 5 minutes looking! It was about 156 beats/minute. That just eased my anxiety so much!! Maybe now I can calm down til my scan in 10 days!!

Hope you all are having a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

yayyy!!! That is fantastic! I bet that was a huge relief! Where did you find it? I still can't find mine


----------



## LadyL

Try even with your belly button but just above the pubic bone (or just above the pubic hair line). The trick is not to really move the probe around a whole lot, just very small movements at a time. And press hard enough to where you don't really hear a whole lot of static. I tried that and it worked a lot better. Oh, and use a generous amount of gel too! Good luck! 

And yes, it is such a huge relief. I feel like I can breathe for the first time in this pregnancy!! Except now, my obsession is gonna be keeping myself from using it everyday!! Haha!


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL said:


> Try even with your belly button but just above the pubic bone (or just above the pubic hair line). The trick is not to really move the probe around a whole lot, just very small movements at a time. And press hard enough to where you don't really hear a whole lot of static. I tried that and it worked a lot better. Oh, and use a generous amount of gel too! Good luck!
> 
> And yes, it is such a huge relief. I feel like I can breathe for the first time in this pregnancy!! Except now, my obsession is gonna be keeping myself from using it everyday!! Haha!

Thanks! I just tried again but no luck :( I can hear my own in multiple places and at one point I thought I may have heard two, but then it disappeared, and I don't know if it was just blood rushing. I see the doctor and I'm hoping he can find the baby with an abdominal scan. We've had no luck with that so far. Maybe once I achieve that I can ask him where the baby is!


----------



## Tobaira

Yay LadyL, that's awesome. I've decided not get a pocket doppler, I would become way too obsessed with it I'm sure!

This weekend was really long, I was hoping to be able to relax but everyday we were busy - bleagh. I took my niece to my neighbor's daughter's bday party on Saturday. I thought I was going to be sick - apparently I can't stand the smell of sugary stuff right now. Between the smell of the cake and the appearance (like 4 neon colors) I just wanted to hurl. I guess my body doesn't want any sugar!! =)

finally at 8 weeks! yay raspberry!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats on being 8 weeks tobaira!

I just had a scan and everything is still good! Had some more blood this morning, but not too much. Doctor found baby on the abdominal doppler for the first time. He said my pelvis is very deep (I am very very tall) so that is why I can't hear the heartbeat on my home doppler. Hopefully soon! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## workingttc

That's great news Stranjegirl! And so good to know about the doppler - I'm 5'11, so if I have that issue down the road, I will definitely be glad to have this info!


----------



## trixie79

well guys i had my booking and scan and everything is great.....very active baby apparently and he or she is making me feel so sick i have taken the week off work!


----------



## workingttc

Such great news, Trixie! But sorry you are feeling so sick!


----------



## trixie79

god i feel sooooo blaaaaaa! im so so tired too!

hope you are all well x


----------



## Tobaira

:hugs: trixie! Sorry you are feeling so tired. I'm right there with you. very excited to be working from home today so I can take some naps! I read somewhere that sometimes your energy gets better during the 2nd tri... I'm really hoping that's true =)

speaking of naps, I'm ready for my first one.. who cares if I have only been awake for 2 hours... lol


----------



## trixie79

well i have 2 infections.....uti and vaginal! im supposed to start my antibiotics next week but had to start co amoxiclav tonight and take the other ones next week too.

typical.........nothing is ever easy!


----------



## Tobaira

yuck, take it easy! fx'd you'll be feeling better soon


----------



## lauraemily17

Hello ladies :flower:

I am over the moon to be able to join you although a little nervous. EDD is 17th March, St Patricks day!! I love the date as 17 is my lucky number and I'm also born on a St day!!

Got my BFP on wednesday night but didn't believe it until I saw the word pregnant on a digi this morning!

I had a mc in May at 6+5 after TTC for 8 months so to be pregnant again after only 2 feels like a miracle! I am nervous though and it's going to be hard not to worry about every little twinge. 

xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats LauraEmily!!!!! That is great news!!!!! How cool to have your due date on st patty's day! My husband would have loved that as he is mostly irish (well american-irish) Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Trixie- Hope you are feeling better. I hear it gets better. I'm sure hoping so. I am not very sick, but always tired and feeling blah. The sickness has really reduced, but I must say I was very lucky that it never hit me too hard. Just had lots of quesiness, but not enough to send me to the bathroom. 

So I FINALLY heard the heart beat on my doppler this morning!!! Yay!!! I had searched for hours before, and this time it took just a couple minutes! My doc said my pelvis is very deep, so it must have moved up a bit...or just wasn't hiding this time. I really don't even want ot try again for fear that I won't hear it and panic. I've heard that is very common. 

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend!


----------



## StranjeGirl

lauraemily17 said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I am over the moon to be able to join you although a little nervous. EDD is 17th March, St Patricks day!! I love the date as 17 is my lucky number and I'm also born on a St day!!
> 
> Got my BFP on wednesday night but didn't believe it until I saw the word pregnant on a digi this morning!
> 
> I had a mc in May at 6+5 after TTC for 8 months so to be pregnant again after only 2 feels like a miracle! I am nervous though and it's going to be hard not to worry about every little twinge.
> 
> xx

Change your status! You are pregnant!!! :)


----------



## SLH

I'm just coming over to say hi and I will be back when I get a bfp in a week or so.
Congrats to you all!


----------



## lotusflower

lauraemily17 said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I am over the moon to be able to join you although a little nervous. EDD is 17th March, St Patricks day!! I love the date as 17 is my lucky number and I'm also born on a St day!!
> 
> Got my BFP on wednesday night but didn't believe it until I saw the word pregnant on a digi this morning!
> 
> I had a mc in May at 6+5 after TTC for 8 months so to be pregnant again after only 2 feels like a miracle! I am nervous though and it's going to be hard not to worry about every little twinge.
> 
> xx

Congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

trixie79 said:


> well i have 2 infections.....uti and vaginal! im supposed to start my antibiotics next week but had to start co amoxiclav tonight and take the other ones next week too.
> 
> typical.........nothing is ever easy!

sorry to hear that trix. i've also got a minor uti, been put on low dose antibiotics, have no symptoms but they picked it up on a urine test. 

hope you're not feeling bad with it xx


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats and welcome lauraemily!!! yes change your status to pregnant hehe

soooo excited for your stranjegirl that you found the heartbeat!!!! so reassuring to be able to hear it yourself.

well i think my bloating is starting to go down, im waking up with a flatter stomach than these past few weeks, and going to bed with a less bloated belly. not showing at all really in the mornings, just a slight rounding. stranjgirl are you showing?


----------



## trixie79

its funny i thought that my tummy was going down a little too!!!! mind you i still look 6 months pregnant!

congrats lauraemily.... x

goodluck shl x


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the warm welcome :D

I'm nervous about changing my status, still feels too good to be true!! Especially as I found out 6 days earlier than last time!! I hope thats a good sign though!!

I've suffered terribly being bloated last time and it started the day I got my BFP this time so I look about 5 months pregnant by the end of the day!! I do have IBS though and the same happens when it flares up badly. It's good to see it gets better!! I can't wait to have a proper baby bump!!


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations and welcome LauraEmily!!! :happydance: You and I are super close with our due dates - mine is March 11th. How cool to have a St. Patrick's day baby!

Dreamer, so interesting about the belly going up and then down. I think this will be what happens to me too, since my major "symptom" so far is just terrible gassiness/stomach ache (not cramping)--by the end of the day, it's huge and distended and sore! Part of it is probably the anxiety I have so often - I've decided to stop going to any threads on first tri because so many on there scare the crap out of me!! 

Stranjegirl, that is so exciting about hearing the heartbeat! Would you recommend getting a doppler? (especially to a fellow tall person?)


----------



## LadyL

Hi Ladies!! How is everyone doing?! Hope you all had a great weekend! 

Congrats and welcome Lauraemily! 

So glad you were able to hear your baby's heartbeat on the doppler Stranjegirl! It is very reassuring when you hear it! 
And working, I am tall too and found the heartbeat at 8 weeks, so everyone is different. I guess it depends on where the little one is snuggled down. I can find it pretty easily, but it moves around a lot! I end up chasing it around my belly! My husband said it's playing "hide and seek!" haha!
Dreamer, I am so ready for my bloating to go down bc I just feel fat. I'm ready for that obvious "she's pregnant" bump. Right now it just looks like I'm chunking up. And it doesn't help that I'm eating everything in sight either!

I have my first appt/scan on Wednesday!! I'm so excited and nervous! Since my Dr. is in the same city as where my parents work, we are going to take them out to lunch after, so that will be fun!


----------



## _dreamer_

what dopplers are you guys using? x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Happy to catch up and read all is going well for you all.. :)
Yay for hbs on dopplers and ms.. :)

I have my scan on Tuesday at 145.. very excited.. fxed all is going the way it should be.. been tired and hungry.. and ms started a few days ago..


----------



## Tobaira

congrats and welcome lauraemily =)

awesome to hear about the heartbeat stranje

yay for the upcoming scans ladyL and lilrojo! Mine seems to be taking forever to get here, still have 2 weeks for the next one. I guess I can't complain since I've already had one but.. I think I'm just ready to be through with the first 12 weeks.

nice to hear about the belly going down, I'm with ladyL and just pretty much feel bloated and fat. And it doesn't help that none of my pants fit :( - even though I've only gained maybe 2lbs. We ended up going out to goodwill and buying some maternity clothes (and they are so comfortable!). Although in retrospect with two in there I might not go back down. I'm ok with getting a baby bump, but this bloated bump just makes me feel blah.

but yay I'm an olive today =)


----------



## LadyL

Yay for a fellow olive!! 

That's good about you finding some maternity clothes at goodwill tobaira!! I lucked up with getting to borrow my friends maternity clothes. We were the same size pre-pregnancy and her baby was born in Jan, so the seasons will work out for how big my belly gets. So hopefully, all I'll have to buy are just a few clothes and nurse scrubs! 

Dreamer, my Doppler is a sonoline B. Got it for about $55. So what is that in pounds? About 30? 

And good luck with your scan tomorrow lilrojo! I'm sure baby will be just perfect!!


----------



## _dreamer_

good luck for your scan today lilrojo!!

thanks ladyl, i'm considering getting one but had thought it was too early, changed my mind 
now ;)

great on the maternity clothes ladyl, wish i had the sam. my friends sister had a baby before christmas, and she was a similar size to me, so theres a chance i could borrow some, but have told the friend but told her not to tell anyone until we announce at 12 weeks so will find out then!

hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## trixie79

is any one`else losing weight????
i have lost half a stone since finding out..........im not throwing up either!

bloody antibiotics have given me thrush.....so had to use some canesten cream in desperation last night!!! do you think its ok to use that cream???


----------



## Tobaira

I'm not sure what canesten cream is but I know there were some things that were ok to use according to a list my ob gave me. Unfortunately it's upstairs and I'm all the way in the basement and just don't have the energy to face two flights of stairs right now. I'll check and see what it has on there next time I go up lol!

I haven't lost weight but only gained a few pounds which is amazing, with how much I'm eating I feel like I should have gained about 7lbs =)


----------



## lauraemily17

Here we go again! Negative HPT this morning, back ache and cramps. Bye Bye Beanie :cry:

Was lovely talking to you ladies, wishing you all a very happy & healthy 9 months. xx


----------



## trixie79

oh lauraemily im so sorry hun xxx


----------



## workingttc

Lauraemily, my heart is breaking for you! So so sorry. :hugs: I hope you can get some help from a doctor to make sure this doesn't happen to you again.


----------



## lilrojo

Oh lauraemily, im so sorry you are going through this again.. I do hope you can see a dr as well to find some answers.. and dont settle for the you have to have 3 first crap.. Im so sorry and big hugs go to you and your family..


----------



## Tobaira

so sorry to hear that lauraemily :hugs:


I had my endocrinologist appointment today to check my thyroid, apparently my TSH levels have gone above where they should be so she is taking me off what little amount of medication (PTU) I was on. Hopefully that will stabilize me a little lower. She said it might be adding to my level of fatigue (but also that it might not be so not to expect a miracle lol). Luckily it's not too far off, such a fine line to keep all the numbers where they should be. It would be great if my body could just manage itself during the pregnancy so I don't have to take any meds.


----------



## workingttc

Can I ask when you girls started feeling morning sickness? I'm totally freaking myself out because I'm 5 weeks 3 days and nothing yet...Is it ok not to get it till later?


----------



## Tobaira

maybe you're one of the lucky ones. I'm 9w2d and I still haven't had any morning sickness (and I have two in there).


----------



## lilrojo

Most women dont get it till they are 6 weeks.. with my dd it was about then, with my mc's it was earlier, and now with this one it was in the 6th week.. so I say give it another week or two.. and if nothing consider yourself lucky.. :)


----------



## workingttc

Thank you both, that makes me feel so much better!


----------



## LadyL

So sorry lauraemily! Fingers crossed you will get your forever baby soon!!

Working, I haven't had any morning sickness at all, so I wouldn't worry about it! Maybe you will be lucky too!

Tobaira, do you have hyperthyroidism? Just wondering why they would take you off medicine if your levels were up. Most people are hypo, and they take meds to keep their levels low. 

Lilrojo, I'm guessing your scan went well yesterday?! 

I had my first appt/scan today and all was well. One healthy little bean with a good, strong heartbeat! Can't ask for anything better than that. Got some sweet pictures!

Apparently about week 28, I'm gonna have to change doctors! I am so upset about this! I love my doctor and she's the only one I've ever had! But since I work at a hospital, my stupid insurance won't let me deliver anywhere else! I can't complain too much, because it will be free, but I was planning on just paying more and having my baby at the hospital my doctor delivers at. She has 2 good recommendations for doctors at my hospital, and a lot of my co-workers have used them and they really like them, but still! I want MY doctor!! And they are both male. I know a lot of people use male drs., but for lady matters, I prefer someone who has the same "business" as me! Haha! 

Oh, and they moved my due date up to February 7th! So, now I'm a prune! Yay!

Hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks LadyL.. and yes my appt went great.. Beanie was is there and perfect.. with a hb of 124.. :) go back in 2 weeks on the 27th and see the nurse educator and my ob... am on cloud 9 right now and feel great.. :)

Here is a pic of my scan..

and sorry you cant have your dr.. that stinks i would be so upset if i couldnt have my dr.. i love him already..
 



Attached Files:







DSC00568.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## workingttc

Great news on your scans, girls!!! :happydance:


----------



## _dreamer_

lauraemily, i'm so sorry to hear you're going through that again. i hope the doctors can help you.

lilrojo what a beautiful scan, so glad baby is doing well.

workingttc i had bad nausea and sick a couple of times but only for a week, think that was about 6-7. then nothing since. i think i read 25% of women dont get it so i wouldnt worry, also dont wish for it, it was nasty!!! was so glad i only had a taster then mine passed!

ladyl yey for prunes, my EDD at the mo is 6-7th Feb! can't wait for my 12 week on the 27th july, counting down!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, I'm back from sunny cyprus! Had an amazing holiday, very relaxing. Did hardly anything...just what I needed! Flight went really well, I was a bit concerned about it, but it was fine. 
Anyway, I was fine. My symptoms seem to have gone and feeling less tired. Just still really sore bb's sometimes.

Hope you're all well and looking after yourselfs.

Yay....nearly 2nd tri!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... Dreamer my next appt is july 27th too.. but no scan for me.. just meeting with the educator, which i think is a bit dumb seeing as this will be my second baby i know what to eat etc.. lol but oh well and thats an hr then my ob for a half an hour.. will be a long morning.. will need snacks..

Hoping i can get another scan, but not sure if i will or not.. will talk to dr about it at my appt.. would love to beanie again to know all is okay around my mc milesstone date, 12 weeks.. 

But anywhoo hope all your all well.. and have a great weekend..


----------



## Tobaira

LadyL - sorry to hear about having to switch doctors - I know what you mean, I prefer to have a female doctor as well. Just makes me more comfortable. I will actually be switching insurance at the end of this year over to my husband's which worries me a little being that I will be so far along but the new insurance covers my current doctor and doesn't lock me out for a pre-existing condition. I do have hyperthyroidism, so coming off the medication will help bring the TSH levels down since the medication helps increase it from being too low. Seems like it should be opposite I know. Yay on being a prune!

yay for your scan lilrojo! I love seeing those =) My next one is July 25th, I'll only be 11 wks but that's when they scheduled it for, so I'm not complaining. Will be nice to actually get to talk to the doctor about there being 2 since she wasn't in the office when I had my first scan.

Glad you had a nice holiday Claire, a vacation sounds so lovely. I'm trying to save all my days off in case I need them later. I have 13.5 days (our sick and vacation days are combined) that I can take off for the rest of the year although right now plus 6 that I have scheduled around thanksgiving since we were going to be traveling to the in-laws, but as I will be 28wks with twins that will most likely not be happening (they live 1800 miles away in New York).

feeling decent today.. almost made it through the night without waking up so I got 7 consecutive hours of sleep in a row!!! I swear that hasn't happened in about 6 weeks lol!


----------



## Claire1

Blimey, dont blame you for putting off new york. That will be quite a trek when your preggers with twins!
Thats it for me now, like you im keeping all my holiday for later in the year to tag onto my maternity time. I'm hoping to finish mid dec and will take 9 months off work. Quite a scary thought all of that time off! Im not due till end of jan, but i really dont want to go back after crimbo.
Glad your feeling better, hope it continues for you x


----------



## _dreamer_

Ooo Claire, i'm hoping to do the same with my hols, will take 1 week Sept/Oct to break it up, then saving 2 and a 1/2 or 3 weeks for over and after xmas before starting maternity leave mid Jan. Hoping my last day will be 23rd Dec!!! Can't believe thats only 5 months and a week away!!!

x


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> Ooo Claire, i'm hoping to do the same with my hols, will take 1 week Sept/Oct to break it up, then saving 2 and a 1/2 or 3 weeks for over and after xmas before starting maternity leave mid Jan. Hoping my last day will be 23rd Dec!!! Can't believe thats only 5 months and a week away!!!
> 
> x

It really is a scary thought. Im hoping to finish on 16th dec and that will be all my hols for this year. Then take 2 weeks of next years holiday in january and the rest will be maternity. That will leave me with 2 weeks hols left when I go back after maternity leave....sorted ha ha! I cant wait, I will be counting down very soon. 
I've never had more then 2 weeks off since i've been working or at school. It will be a shock to the system!


----------



## Sleepy sue

Hi ladies I haven't been on here for a while and just wanted to say I got my bfp on Monday :) it was my first month with the cbfm 
I officially love that little machine

:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats sleepy sue!!! and welcome to the grads xxx


----------



## Tobaira

congrats sleepy sue!!!


----------



## Fizzio

Hi ladies. I haven't been on here ages but have been stalking you! I've been really struggling with nausea and vomiting - yuck. On meds and signed off work at the mo but really hoping that things will start to improve soon. I have my dating and NT scan on Thursday and super super nervous and anxious as it was at this point last time that we found out about our MMC.

Congrats to all the new BFPs and hello and hope you are all happily coooking your beans to the rest of you :)


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies... 

I not been on here much but i have been following everything from afar!

I am having a minor manic... just been reading my pregnancy book and found that you are not ment to use some skin care... well found that the stuff i have been using for ever has sacylic acid in it and that my saviour glycolic acid peel i am not allowed to use either? i just hope it hasn't done any harm?
am i worried about it too much?:wacko:
Arghhhh so stressful all these things i didn;t know you shouldn't use!

Hope you all doing well?
xx


----------



## LadyL

Congrats Sleepy Sue and welcome!!

Fizzio, good luck with your scan Thursday! I'm sure everything will be just perfect!!

LindsayA, I wouldn't worry too much about your face wash. I was using some with salicylic acid too for about 3 weeks before I read that. And so far, everything's fine!

I did the Intelligender test today, and according to it, it's a BOY!! I have a friend it was right for and she knows 5 or 6 people that she said it was right for them too! So we shall see in about 8 more weeks! Haha! But, according to the Chinese Gender chart, it's a girl! They both claim to be 99% accurate, but as I know there is only one in there, one of them will have to be wrong!!

Hope you all have had a great weekend!!


----------



## Tobaira

yay for your scan Fizzio, keep us posted =)

Lindsay - sometimes I don't think we're allowed to use anything lol. I wouldn't worry too much.

LadyL are you hoping for a boy or a girl?

Right now I am wishing I could crawl into the icebox. It was 95 here today and it's supposed to be in the low to mid 90's all week. I guess I can be glad for two things - one that I'm not further along and two that we don't have high humidity here. Unfortunately that does nothing for cooling me off. Maybe I'll just pour a glass of water over my head.. so tempting. Hope everyone is having/had a good weekend.


----------



## _dreamer_

Fizzio - hope your scan goes well, and hope the nausea and vomiting eases off soon!

Hooray my baby is a lime! Can't believe I've finally hit 11 weeks, a week on wed til my 12 week scan! 

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## trixie79

ah dreamer your avatar is sooo cute!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well..

Congrats Sleep sue.. 

I know how you feel Tobaira, Im in Mn and its been hot and humid and just yucky out.. In the 90s here all week too.. no relief in sight.. but soon it will be winter and we will be hating that too.. :)

My MS has been horrible, got a break yesterday, but now back and strong as ever.. oh well only 4 more weeks.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

thanks trixie, i love the fact he/she is using the yolk sac like a pillow lol x


----------



## Claire1

Ive got my scan this thurs. Will be 12 weeks tom. Bit nervous about it, but also excited! What else do they do at the scan? I know they do blood tests, but anything else?


----------



## _dreamer_

soooo exciting to almost be 12 weeks claire! i havent had my scan yet (next wed), so not sure what it involves! could you let us know once you've had it! i can't wait to see baby again to know everything is going ok x


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> soooo exciting to almost be 12 weeks claire! i havent had my scan yet (next wed), so not sure what it involves! could you let us know once you've had it! i can't wait to see baby again to know everything is going ok x

Of course I will hun. My laptop is playing up a bit and its not showing peoples avatar. I want to see your pic! Hopefully it will sort itself soon.
Glad to hear things are well with you x


----------



## _dreamer_

its my scan pic from 7+4 which i posted on page 13 if you can view those or if you saw it before x


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> its my scan pic from 7+4 which i posted on page 13 if you can view those or if you saw it before x

Aww bless, its really clear! Think how much bigger it will be when you see it again!


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, can't believe i'm finally joining you over here, got my :bfp: this morning :cloud9:
Still can't quite believe, really thought i was out this month.
Hope you and your bumps are all well :kiss:


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats baby2310!!! Glad to have you join us!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats baby2310... H & H 9 months to u


----------



## _dreamer_

i'm so pleased for you baby2310!!!! hooray, congrats xxx


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations baby2310!!! Lovely to have you here. H&H 9 months to you. xx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 12 weeks Claire..

Happy 11 weeks Dreamer-sorry 1 day late.. 

But yay were all doing so great.. so happy.. :)


----------



## baby2310

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies, still a little nervous at the moment, seeing my gp tomorrow to confirm and get midwife info etc


----------



## LadyL

Yay Baby!! So excited for you and welcome!! Good luck tomorrow!

Hope everyone is doing well. And it's always exciting to be a new fruit!! Yay Lime! I want to post my pic from my sono last week but I'm still waiting on the lady to e-mail them to me. I got like 4 polaroids, but don't have a scanner to upload them to my computer. I want to show off my baby, and here is the only place I feel like I can without people thinking I'm crazy! Haha!! 

Tobaira, to answer your question from a few days ago, I don't really have a preference on boy or girl; but my mom is wanting a little girl so bad! So maybe I'm leaning more towards girl for her, but my gut feeling all along has been that it's a boy! Either way, I'll be happy! Maybe you'll get lucky and have one of each!!

Oh, and be glad that you don't live where it's humid! It can be so miserable, and you don't have a good hair day from about June to September!! My husband's good friend lives in Colorado now and when he comes back home to visit, he is reminded of how miserable the summers can be here! But I hate the cold, so I don't mind it too much!!

Hope everyone is having a good week!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Yay baby2310!!!! So happy to see you here!!!! Congrats!!!

How is everyone? I was on vacation last week but have been trying to keep up with the posts. My bleeding has somewhat subsided. Had some spotting, including red, but no big bleeds for almost 3 weeks now! Hope I am not jinxing myself! I have been taking vitex and started to wean myself yesterday, so I am a bit nervous, but we will see. Unfortunately I have a terrible balance disorder that causes headaches and cognitive problems, and it seems to have resurfaced after my trip :( The headache is killing me, but nothing is safe to take during pregnancy that seems to help. Oh well, hopefully it will go away.

Someone asked about salycic acid. I think it is only dangerous if taken orally or if you are doing harsh chemical peels. My doctor said most of the topical stuff is harmless. I still use my face wash that has it in it. 

Hope everyone is well!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

thanks lilrojo, happy 8 weeks yey your a raspberry. and congrats lady on being a lime :)

ooo stranjgirl a navel orange, congrats!!! i havent seen that one yet!!! and so glad to hear the bleeding has subsided some.

hope midwife/gp app goes well baby2310, just be aware they may not do much! i had mine with my gp, and all he did was ask me if i'd had a positive test and if im taking folic acid and give me my blue notes. he did refer me for my scan too which was good. really thought he'd take a test to confirm but no.

counting down the days til my scan, can't wait!!!


----------



## trixie79

hi everyone.....stranjegirl, hope your headaches clear up......

welcome baby 2310.......

hope everyone else is well....its my birthday today!!!32 years old!
think the infections have cleared as well as the thrush, and im off for 2 weeks and enjoying sleeping!!! dont know how i will go back to work!!!


----------



## workingttc

Welcome back, Stranjegirl, so sorry to hear about the headaches. But glad the bleeding is better!

Baby23, welcome! Let us know how the appointment goes! 

Trixie, so glad your infections have cleared. Enjoy your time off!

LadyL, let's see that pic!

I had my 6w3d scan this morning and we got to hear the heartbeat! I feel sooo relieved, it's amazing - I was just so worried since I didn't have any morning sickness (I know, I know, lots of people don't, and my doctor said it's normal both for it to start at 7 weeks and also for people not to have it). Anyway, I just feel so much better now.


----------



## Tobaira

sorry to hear about your headaches stranje, hopefully they clear up.

happy birthday trixie!!! I hope you have a great one. Personally I love birthdays!! Glad your infections have cleared up

yay for your scan workingttc! That's cool about the heartbeat. I'm looking forward to Monday for my next scan so I can hopefully see ours. I know they were there last time but after I heard twins everything else just kind of went out the window so I didn't even look at them.

LadyL so true about humidity and hair. I have pretty curly hair so it just frizzes in humidity. Although honestly I haven't had a good hair day since I got pregnant lol.

Looking forward to seeing everyone's scans!


----------



## _dreamer_

happy birthday trixie! hope you are having a lovely day...just think this time next year will be your first as a mommy :) x


----------



## baby2310

Happy Birthay Trixie, hope you've had a wonderful day!

GP appointment went as expected, just gave me the midwife's number and made sure was taking folic acid.
He's going to write to my heart consultant as i have a heart murmur since birth and a slightly leaky valve. 3 years ago consultant said it wasn't significant and didn't need treating but gp wants to write to him to double check to be on the safe side.
Also found out my gp is leaving so waiting to see who is replacing him now.
Really looking forward to my scan, a long way to go though yet.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Happy birthday trixie!!!! So glad infections cleared!!
Congrats on hearing the heartbeat workingttc! It's such a relief!
Hope everyone is feeling well!! :)


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies.
Well, had my scan today at 3.30 and from what I could tell things seem ok. To be honest they didnt really say much! 
I had height, weight, sample and blood etc. No blood pressure taken. 
I got to see the baby twice cause apparently my bladder was empty...but felt like i needed the loo. So saw the baby then and it was moving tons, throwing its arms and legs around, crystal clear. But baby curled up so couldnt measure the neck. So I had to go away and drink lots of water to help push baby out of curled position to more flat position and measure neck. I had 6 glasses of water, and " my bladder still wasnt great?" Small bladder apparently?
The lady I saw the second time wasnt as nice and felt rushed, she didnt take a very clear pic either...silly woman! Plus the baby had flipped over and was doing a handstand type thing! But managed to get the neck measurment.
I just have to wait for downs results now. Oh and they have moved my date forward to 27th jan instead of 31st.
Hope everyone elses went well xxxx


----------



## trixie79

well everyone, heading to midwife today....wanna hear the heartbeat......i have no idea wat normal is!!!after carrying 3!!!....i feel fat not pregnant!, still gagging but have the fear constantly that something is wrong! anyone else feel like that???


----------



## _dreamer_

yes me! i also have the gagging problem. usually over smells. its only really happened when i've been my myself until today. then my OH comes in from nights to wake me up this morning, and he's just eaten a scotch egg. i had a bad headache anyway...and as soon as i smelt that i was retching. and he laughed at me, in hysterics in fact. he was apologising saying sorry for laughing but that noise is so funny. i was half cross half laughing myself. im not usually sick, just need to get away from the smell!

my only symptom now really is this, feeling tired, and the bloating/start of a bump. boobs are bigger but no longer sore except my nipples. i can't wait for my scan next week to see our little jellybean, think ill feel reassured again for a while then.

hope you get to hear the heartbeat trix. have you had your 12 week scan yet?

sorry to hear you had a bit of a strange experience with the scan, shame the second woman was so rushed, do they not realise how important this is to us? after having waited 12 weeks to get any sort of confirmation from gp/midwife they could all pay us a bit more time and attention lol. glad you got the measurement though x


----------



## workingttc

I feel like that all the time too Trixie (the fear I mean, not the gagging, which sounds terrible!). I think it's perfectly normal to feel nervous and anxious, even into the 2nd and 3rd trimesters! Hope you'll get to hear the heartbeat today!

Great you got to see the baby moving all around, Claire, that must be so amazing! (But definitely annoying about the person doing the scan!)

I can't wait to be where you girls are! I feel like time is moving sooooooo slowly!!


----------



## trixie79

well i heard the heart beat....130 to 140 does that sound normal???

everything going well, and i have literally popped this weekend and look pregnant!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats on the popping trix thats very exciting! im definitely feeling bulkier in the middle, have a little rounding going on in the morning which gets massive by the end of the day, but when i lie flat, nothing. hoping to pop out soon! 

i'm not 100% sure what normal is hun. mine was 168bpm at my 7+4 scan. i think the wifes tale goes that if its more than 140 its a girl, if its less its a boy (dont think theres any evidence though!) but at least yours is in that range :)

12 weeks today for me! so happy to get to this point. And scan in just 2 days, counting down the hours!!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi girls!

Trixie, I think that's totally normal for where you are. My understanding is that the HB starts slow at 5 weeks, increases alot (which is why Dreamer's was 168 mid-week 7) and then stabilizes after first tri ends right around 140--so yours sounds right on schedule! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well.. Have my next appt on wednesday.. nothing fun just a checkup..


----------



## Tobaira

It's picture day!!!!:happydance:

I got a lot so sorry if there are too many. I think she forgot to give me the pictures of baby B alone so I just have them together and Baby A. The 3D one is pretty darn awesome! They are measuring 11wk and 10wk6d which is just right and both heart beats were at 176 and I got to hear them! I think I'm going to cry at every one of these! Both of them were moving around, looked like B was dancing on top of A lol! It was the most amazing thing in the world. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby A 11wk foot.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4









baby A 11wk profile.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









baby A 11wk waving.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









twins 11 wks pic1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5









twins 11 wks 3d.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## StranjeGirl

Your pics are soooo cute tobaira! I love seeing ultrasounds of twins! They seem so happy and not bored in there!!! 
Congrats trixie on hearing the heartbeat! I think I read anything between 120-180 is normal, and below 140 or 150 is a boy! 
Good luck lirojo on Wed, and good luck to everyone else with upcoming scans!

I am attaching my 13.5 pic. I have a couple since then but they are a bit more warped bc baby was moving around. I got my bloods done last friday for my second trimester quad screening for problems and I am totally nervous. My first trimester nt scan was good and combined with bloods was good, but I am worried it is going to change. I really don't even want to know the results. Oh well, keeping my fingers crossed!
Hope everyone is doing well! Sorry, image is coming in sideways?
 



Attached Files:







photo13.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## _dreamer_

gorgeous pictures ladies!!! 

twin scans are just incredible, no wonder they have such a good bond.

can't wait for mine now x


----------



## trixie79

i asked the midwife about the old wives tale and she didnt say anything but i rem doing my midwifery training when i was doing my nurse training adn it only applied when the woman was in labour......i saw at least 10 births and i was right about the sex in all of them....120 boy and 135-140 girl but it was ony during the birth apparently....

you twins look adorable....i find it weird now to only see one baby in mine!!!


----------



## Claire1

What lovely pictures ladies. Its amazing its all going on inside isnt it!
I had my NT and downs results today, can any of you shed some light. It says im low risk, but my NT result is 1.70mm is that high?? My estimated maternal risk is 1:1082 and my adjusted risk for trisomy "21" is 1:21644 is that the downs test?


----------



## _dreamer_

i'm really sorry hun i don't have a clue what the numbers mean. did you just get paper results? thought someone would talk it through with you. at least it says low risk so thats great!

has anyone else had problems with mega bloating/trapped wind/indigestion - i dont know what, 3 or 4 times its happened so bad that i feel like i'm going to explode, tonight i hardly ate any dinner yet have ballooned up and feel SOOOOOO uncomfortable. sucked a few reneze and just keep rubbing my belly trying to relieve it :(


----------



## _dreamer_

just googled nt results you got me interested lol, and it says anything up to 2.8mm is normal, and even 2.9-3.5 90% will still be fine. 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> just googled nt results you got me interested lol, and it says anything up to 2.8mm is normal, and even 2.9-3.5 90% will still be fine.
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/

Thank you lovely! I was just searching different things, but that made the most sence by far. Thank you.
Oh and yes I had it by post, but no explanation of what they meant. I was just a bit worried cause my husband has downs on his side and wanted to make sure I understood what they were talking about.

When is you scan???


----------



## _dreamer_

No problem :) Its tomorrow! cant wait! x


----------



## Tobaira

I also don't know anything about the NT scans/numbers claire. and that stinks they just mail stuff to you without explaining it. looks like dreamer found something that helped though

dreamer I totally know what you mean about the mega bloating/trapped wind/indigestion - makes it really hard to eat and sometimes makes me feel like I'm going to be sick. luckily it doesn't happen too often because it always happens when I'm really hungry so I eat anyways and end up feeling even worse.. it's the whole "if I could just get one good burp out I would feel tons better" feeling lol. If you can I find sometimes walking a bit makes me feel better, although getting started walking is hard because you don't feel like it.

yay for your scan dreamer

cute scan stranjegirl - I understand the whole baby moving around thing, I have a couple other scans where baby b is a half blur on top of baby a because it was moving too much.

So I told my boss today, she happened to be in town on vacation and took me and my other local coworker out to lunch (she lives in Iowa which is about 12 hours from here). She was very excited. and then after I got back from lunch I told her boss over instant messenger (she is also out in Iowa). She was happy for me too. So now I don't have to worry about people at work knowing. I keep thinking if I tell more people it will make it more real for me right? =) because honestly it still doesn't really feel real even though I've seen the pictures and am experiencing all these body changes. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## StranjeGirl

I feel the same way Tobaira- it really doesn't seem real. Or maybe I am just afraid to let it feel real? I still worry constantly about miscarriage. I had spotting again today after a week of none (longest stretch yet for me) and some cramping last night so of course I freaked out. I still hear the hearbeat though and I was just at the dr on friday and everything looked good, including cervical length. Wouldn't it be nice to just sit back and totally enjoy the pregnancy? Oh well, it will all be worth the worry in the end!

Dreamer, I have had awful bloating, gas, and constipation since getting a bfp. It really sucks! Nothing seems to help. Although I cut down on my cheese intake and have not had as bad of a constipation issue!

Claire, I think those numbers sound fantastic! Mine came with a ratio for downs, 1:1000, and Trisomy 18 1:22,000. So yours were presented a little differently, but even the 1:1082 number is fantastic! Of course we never know until the baby is born, unless we do more invasive tests, but I would be super happy happy with your numbers as they show excellent results. I am 36 and my dr told me my results were excellent and that I could do what I wanted, but he sees no reason to do an amnio. I just had my second trimester bloods taken and am nervous to get the results, but crossing my fingers!


----------



## trixie79

stranjegirl i cant believe you are over 16 weeks!!!!!! omg wer has the time gone????


----------



## _dreamer_

hi ladies, i'm in love with my little baby! scan went great, baby measured 6.6cm and we couldnt believe how active he/she was! literally pushing itself up with its legs, and flipped right over as you can see by the piccie! they said im measuring a bit ahead and put my EDD as 2/2/12 :)

wasnt very impressed with the nhs hospital though, they just ignored my OH, felt so sorry for him, he was so left out, said he felt like a numpty! twice they called me through and i was like do you just want me or both of us, and they were like yeah he can come. would have been nice to say that initally so he didnt feel like a spare part. i dont know if thats because its nhs, just the way she was, or because we arent married. and then they don't take card (£10 cash for 3 pictures) they ended up giving me 2 for £5 cos that was all I had on me. wish they'd said in the letter i was sent they dont take card.

but anyway the moan is over, the scan was amazing. and claire - on my paperwork it says NT 1.50mm - i'll get my full results in 7-10 days apparently.

hope everyone is ok x
 



Attached Files:







Edit.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3









edit2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Claire1

Thanks for all the replies. I feel much better about it, and understand more! Just wish they explained it a little bit.

Dreamer, you pics are fab! So clear. Nothing can explain that feeling when you see you little one moving around. My baby did a similar thing and flipped over. Its so amazing.
I wouldnt worry too much about the hospital, I think they just focus on the mums. Though, at my app one of the nurses was flirting really badly with my husband whilst I was having my blood taken. I could see her behaving like a giggley school girl and flicking her hair... it was so funny, my poor hubby didnt know what to do with himself!

They moved my date forward aswell, which I dont mind...sooner the better!


----------



## workingttc

These pics are so amazing! So happy for you girls! Can't wait to be there in a few weeks!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies appt went great! Got a us cuz dr couldnt find hb with the doppler... will upload pic later... but baby is perfect hb was 174... spotting was nothing just an irritated cervix...measuring perfectly at 9 weeks also have the start of a YI ugh...


----------



## Tobaira

ugh I don't know if b&b is messed up or my computer but it keeps switching screens and losing what I type so I'll try to do this fast this time

awesome scan dreamer - that's cool that he/she flipped over! that would be so cool to see, mine just wriggled around a bit

good to hear your appointment went well lilrojo, looking forward to the pics. Sorry to hear about the YI, those are no fun :(

not much else going on here.. just waiting for the days to pass until the next appointment/scan at 15 weeks (sad that I just had one monday and I'm already counting down to the next one!). there's a big mothers of multiples sale coming up in mid august so I'm looking forward to going to that to pick up some stuff. ok gotta hit post before the computer freaks out on me again


----------



## lilrojo

My scan pic from yesterday.. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







0727111933.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## trixie79

well girlies....im totally massive and have a full on bump....have to wear maternity clothes.....im sooo sooo tired, i waant to start glowing soon.........

pics are lovely....i dont understand why you have to pay for the pics, im in the nhs too and i get mine for free.....


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> well girlies....im totally massive and have a full on bump....have to wear maternity clothes.....im sooo sooo tired, i waant to start glowing soon.........
> 
> pics are lovely....i dont understand why you have to pay for the pics, im in the nhs too and i get mine for free.....

I guess everywhere is different....it is rubbish though!

It must be lovely to have a bump already. Are you quite slim? Im on the larger side and my tummy flub just feels firmer, lol x


----------



## trixie79

Claire1 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> well girlies....im totally massive and have a full on bump....have to wear maternity clothes.....im sooo sooo tired, i waant to start glowing soon.........
> 
> pics are lovely....i dont understand why you have to pay for the pics, im in the nhs too and i get mine for free.....
> 
> I guess everywhere is different....it is rubbish though!
> 
> It must be lovely to have a bump already. Are you quite slim? Im on the larger side and my tummy flub just feels firmer, lol xClick to expand...

im abt a normal 12.....but never realy lost the triplet belly....but i defo have a bump!!!:happydance: its really high up too!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-
I am so happy to hear everyone's scans went so well!! I still can't get over the feeling that something is going to go wrong :( I think my spotting doesn't help. It goes away for a few days or a week and then when it comes again I freak out. I have also had cramps this whole pregnancy, and I keep reading that menstrual cramps at this stage is not normal. Does anyone else get these? I have had constipation issues, so I wonder if that is part of it?
Tobaira, I'm sorry about the yeast infection :( Can I ask if you had any symptoms? I have had some burning, and a few times a itch that only lasted a few seconds. It burns on and off through out the day, and more so when I pee. I did an over the counter UTI test and it came out negative. Unfortunately I have pelvic muscle issues which mimic infections, so it is so hard to tell. I keep thinking if I had a yeast infection that was bad enough to cause burning, I would definitely be itching right? And if I had BV that was bad enough to have burning, I would definitely have the smelly discharge right? I have run the doctor 10 times over the past couple years thinking i had an infection and it was nothing except my muscle issues. Unfortunately my dr has made me cut out physical therapy while pregnant, so it is impossible to relieve the symptoms. Anyway, if anyone has any insight on infections I'd love to hear it. I've only had both infections once in my life, and they both came after I left a tampon in for 6 days (on accident of course) I think the yeast infection masked the bv because i was having horrible itching and tons of discharge. That is what actually started my pelvic muscle issues  
Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## trixie79

it defo sounds like you have thrush but go to your nurse and get a swab done asap.....i had bacterial vaginosis the last time and regret not getting checked out....iv had 2 infections this pregnancy alreay and im on an antibiotic constantly!!!


----------



## Tobaira

yay I'm a plum today - 12 weeks! We told some of our neighbors this weekend, although a couple of them had already guessed as my twin pooch is too hard to hide at this point (it's not huge but it's definitely there). Hard to be working today. Is it bad that I already want to go on leave at 12 weeks lol?! Just having trouble getting motivated to get work done.

Stranje - I don't really have cramps, I do get occasional twinges though, usually when I change position but sometimes when I'm just sitting here. And it was Trixie that had the YI, not me, but it looks like she responded already


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... 

I also had a YI, just got a rid of it acutally.. had no discharge, no burning, just a slight itch, and had it swabbed and came back pos. and now im all better.. feel like a human again.. :) I would also go get it swabbed and just make sure.. You dont have to have all the symptoms just one or two.. like me.. ugh.. 

Yay for 12 weeks Tobaira... congrats on almost ending 1st tri...

Im almost 10 weeks.. on wed.. cant wait to get out of 1st tri..


----------



## Claire1

Luckily I havent had any infections....yet!! But I did have really bad cramps/twinges the other day. They were over the whole of my tummy and lower back, it was really painful! I phoned the midwife and she didnt seem concerned at all just said take it easy. I was worried, thought they would have got me to come in or something?
I've not had it since, so I guess its ok?
Glad you're all doing well, times ticking!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks for all the replies on YI, and sorry Tobaira, somehow I read the wrong name! I think mine was muscle related as any symptoms I had disappeared. I wish they had an accurate over the counter test, as my muscle tension mimics infections constantly!! Thankfully they have an accurate one for UTI's but it would be nice to have one for yeast and BV. I will have my doctor swab me at next appt to double check. 
Glad everyone is progressing well!! Isn't it great to see new fruit every week!! Can't wait til we are all squashes! I think I will be less worried then! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Luckily I havent had any infections....yet!! But I did have really bad cramps/twinges the other day. They were over the whole of my tummy and lower back, it was really painful! I phoned the midwife and she didnt seem concerned at all just said take it easy. I was worried, thought they would have got me to come in or something?
> I've not had it since, so I guess its ok?
> Glad you're all doing well, times ticking!!

I think at this point your uterus tends to move up a bit? I swear I had horrible cramps around that week too, and then all of a sudden my belly started to pop out and I was able to finally hear the heart beat on my home doppler. I wonder if they are from everything moving around in there.


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, glad to hear your symptoms have gone now stranjegirl! 

i had thought the uterus could pop up at 9 weeks, but after more recent reading seems its 12-16 weeks in most women, so claire1 sounds like it could well be. i havent popped yet, when i lie down, i may as well not be pregnant, completely flat! stood up, have a small rounding in the morning by the end of the day i definitely look pregnant but must still be bloating.

hooray for all the new fruits. i'm not sure what to do about my ticker now, LMP is 6th/7th feb, but at my 12 week scan they said baby was measuring 2nd feb. that makes me 14 weeks on thursday rather than monday which sounds great! might change it for now

tobaira - i'd love to go on leave now too!!! finding it hard to be motivated at work and also feeling so tired doesnt help. find most of my thoughts nowdays are focused around babies in one way or another!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Stranjegirl and dreamer, I think that makes sense about the popping. I noticed at the weekend that I look much fuller higher up and feel firmer so hope that is was it was. Thank you.
Oh, I also changed my ticker as well Dreamer...those extra days will make all the difference when we're ready to pop!!


----------



## Tobaira

Is anyone else already having trouble finding a comfortable sleeping position? I've been trying a pillow between my legs and one to snuggle up to and trying laying on both my right and my left side but it's not helping. I went in for a massage and chiropractic adjustment yesterday and it just made it worse. I literally got up in the middle of the night to stretch out my back because it was so sore that I couldn't sleep. I'm a little worried because my little baby pooch is only going to get bigger so my back is in for a long ride.


phew, we just had a last minute mandatory team meeting at work.. never good to see those notices come out as it usually means people losing their jobs. Our team dodged a bullet though so we are all safe. Sometimes it's a bit nerve-wracking working for a bank. Now I just have to tell myself, breathe.....


----------



## baby2310

hi ladies, had my first midwife appointment yesterday, now just waiting for my 12 week scan letter.
She said when i go for my scan i will also get a scan for my heart just to double check everything is ok still. Been told my scan could be anywhere between 11 to 14 weeks, hope its sooner rather than later!
Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Claire1

Tobaira said:


> Is anyone else already having trouble finding a comfortable sleeping position? I've been trying a pillow between my legs and one to snuggle up to and trying laying on both my right and my left side but it's not helping. I went in for a massage and chiropractic adjustment yesterday and it just made it worse. I literally got up in the middle of the night to stretch out my back because it was so sore that I couldn't sleep. I'm a little worried because my little baby pooch is only going to get bigger so my back is in for a long ride.
> 
> 
> phew, we just had a last minute mandatory team meeting at work.. never good to see those notices come out as it usually means people losing their jobs. Our team dodged a bullet though so we are all safe. Sometimes it's a bit nerve-wracking working for a bank. Now I just have to tell myself, breathe.....

I struggle to get comfy too! I also but a pillow between my knees and one by my side so I dont roll over too much.
I also suffer with back pain because of my job. I'm so worried about when I'm further along, I really dont know how im going to manage. Thats partly why I'm finishing work as early as poss, which is about 6 weeks before the baby is due at the moment, but might be before that??
When do you plan on finishing?


----------



## trixie79

well girls i had my new consultant toda and all is well....measuring 15/1 weeks...

only thing is on top of the high risk i am at the minute i now have low lying placenta...

any one know anything abt that???

glad all is well baby2310


----------



## Tobaira

Claire1 said:


> I struggle to get comfy too! I also but a pillow between my knees and one by my side so I don't roll over too much.
> I also suffer with back pain because of my job. I'm so worried about when I'm further along, I really don't know how im going to manage. That's partly why I'm finishing work as early as poss, which is about 6 weeks before the baby is due at the moment, but might be before that??
> When do you plan on finishing?

I'm not really sure, I guess I figured I would work until the doc tells me I need to stop working which I'm hoping will be around Christmas.Without a doctor's note I don't think disability will kick in until a week before I'm due (and they say twins usually go early). And without disability I don't get paid thus it's going to kind of be a wait and see. I have some vacation time that I might be able to use but if I don't use it before I go out on std I'll end up losing it so... it's complicated and I need to do more research - most women I know at my job worked up until they gave birth..


----------



## Tobaira

good to hear trixie... sorry I don't know anything about a low lying placenta


----------



## baby2310

trixie my sil has a low lying placenta at 6 months, was told they would keep an eye on her but didn't seem to be anything to worry about


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-
So glad everyone is doing well! 
Trixie- glad everything is ok, and hope everything is ok with the placenta. I remember reading that most of the time the placenta moves up on its own. Every once and a while it doesn't and it has to be watched and possibly bed rest :( But I think I read that it is rare for it not to move up. Glad they are keeping an eye on it!
Has anyone ever had a yeast infection without itching? I am still having thick pasty discharge and irritation. I have a friable cervix, which the doctor says tends to cause excess discharge, and I know my muscle problems can cause irritation, so that is probably it, but I am still paranoid. I talked to a friend today who has had many YI and she said if I had the discharge and burning of a yeast infection I would be itching like crazy, and I don't have any itching. I dont see the doctor for another 2 weeks, so I guess I'll see if anything changes by then.
So I am definitely showing, although I wonder how much of it is bloat and over eating because it is very high up and the baby is wayyyy down right above my pubic bone???? Is that possible? Am I just getting fat? 
So glad everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## Tobaira

I'm going to go with it's baby's fault because even though they aren't that high they are pushing everything else up and out of the way. I have something similar but I can't imagine it's bloat because it never goes away, but honestly I'm not really sure where the babies are right now (maybe I should ask next time I go in).


----------



## lilrojo

I would think your prob showing because of baby.. as your 17 weeks and thats usually around when you really start showing with a first.. Thats around when i was showing.. soon you will be feeling baby wiggle.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

I HEARD OUR BABYS HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i caved and ordered a doppler, me and OH tried it tonight and found baby, most amazing sound ever. right down above my pubic bone, took a while and definitely baby, a lot faster than mine was

OH of course had to listen to his and now is worried because if mine is slow, his is barely ticking lol, he has a MEGA slow heartrate.

such a lovely moment xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's great dreamer!!! Isn't it such a relief! All I can say is don't freak out if you don't hear it one night. My doctor told me it would be transient and one night I was spotting and couldn't find the heart beat and started to freak out!! It was all fine but I was a wreck for a while!
I started to bleed last night again (had been 5 weeks since my last big bleed) but everything checked out ok at the dr's. They really can't confirm why I am bleeding, but so far nothing bad has happened. And I got tested for infections, so that is good. 
Hope everyone is feeling well! I can't believe how far along everyone is! Part of me feels like we just started this!! Glad to hear you think my bump is real! 
Oh- the doctor I saw today said not to worry about avoiding sleeping on my back until third trimester. I had read much earlier. Does anyone have input on this?


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies! So glad to see everyone is doing well. I haven't really been on in a while, we've had company off and on for nearly a week, but all is back to normal! 
Stranje- my dr told me to stop sleeping on my back starting around week 18, which sounds pretty early to me, but I think she's like an overly cautious person anyways. I don't know what I'll do when I have to stop sleeping on my stomach! It's the only way I can fall asleep!
And dreamer, congrats on finding the heartbeat!  It is so wonderful! I check mine nearly every day! It's so funny bc you can tell when baby is moving around in there. Can't wait til I can actually feel him/her kick!!

Not much exciting going on with me. Just waiting til my appt next wednesday. I won't be getting an ultrasound though. :( But, my next appt., 4 weeks after that will be gender scan!! Yay! Can't wait!! Stranje, are you finding out the gender? If so, you should be getting really close to finding out!!

Hope you all have a great rest of the week!!


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> That's great dreamer!!! Isn't it such a relief! All I can say is don't freak out if you don't hear it one night. My doctor told me it would be transient and one night I was spotting and couldn't find the heart beat and started to freak out!! It was all fine but I was a wreck for a while!
> I started to bleed last night again (had been 5 weeks since my last big bleed) but everything checked out ok at the dr's. They really can't confirm why I am bleeding, but so far nothing bad has happened. And I got tested for infections, so that is good.
> Hope everyone is feeling well! I can't believe how far along everyone is! Part of me feels like we just started this!! Glad to hear you think my bump is real!
> Oh- the doctor I saw today said not to worry about avoiding sleeping on my back until third trimester. I had read much earlier. Does anyone have input on this?

i have a high bump to and its massive!!!1have they checked your placenta, that could be causing you to bleed??
by the time you get to 3rd trimester you wont be able to stand lying on your back cause of thr weight! its happening me now!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok good, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a big bump! The funny thing too is that the right side is bigger than the left? What does that mean?? The area where it is bigger is above where the baby is, so it makes no sense!
Trixie would they have seen on ultrasound if the placenta is low? They did both vaginal and abdominal. Neither doctor mentioned it, I will have to ask next time I am in!


----------



## Tobaira

yay dreamer! It is very cool to hear the heart beat.. I'm afraid if I have one of those doppler things I would do nothing but listen =)

I think I was told I could sleep on my back for quite awhile, but it's just not comfortable anymore (although most positions aren't). Glad to hear the baby is doing good stranje, sorry that you keep having episodes of bleeding though.

yay for your appointment ladyL. I admit I'm spoiled since with 2 they are doing u/s every time I go in.

I ended up going in for an extra appointment this morning. DH and I decided to do the NT scan - hopefully it comes back good in which case we will probably skip the amnio (previously we were planning on doing the amnio). Should find the results out in a few days. Best part was that I got more pictures =) Baby B appeared to be sucking it's thumb and A looked like it had the back of it's hand to it's head (the "woe is me" pose). I'll post a couple pictures tonight after work. The u/s tech did mention that I have a frontal placenta so I may not feel kicks as early since it will cushion them for a while. Just nice to know. So stranje I think they can see where the placenta is on the u/s, since mine was able to show me mine (although it honestly didn't look like much to me but she could see it)


----------



## _dreamer_

Nice to catch up on everyones news :)

I'll bear in mind Stranjegirl about not being able to find it, I've left it until now to get one, because I am a bit of a worrier so thought it may worry me if I couldnt find it. So will try not to worry if i ever can;t hear it

We had our NT results back, low risk, 1 in 17,000 chance and 1.50mm measurement. Yey!!!

Tobaira how far are you now (you don't have a ticker!!)? great on the more piccies, good luck with your NT results. 

LadyL what date is your gender scan? Mine is booked for 22nd Sept, seems like AAAAGEEEES away! I had an early booking appointment at 7 weeks, and not seeing the midwife until 16 weeks (23rd August) seems like forever between appointments, not sure thats good!


----------



## _dreamer_

Ps second tri woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay dreamer for second tri.. so exciting and a lemon.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

exciting for you being a prune too!!! i remember eating a prune at 10 weeks and feeling guilty lol x


----------



## lilrojo

Im ready to be whatever 12 weeks is.. lol.. a plum i think..

DId you feel like you were eating your baby.. lol funny.. 

Any of you having any cravings.. never did with my dd.. but this time i want pickles like all the time.. lol


----------



## Tobaira

I guess I'm a bit lazy dreamer lol.. here let's see if this ticker works...

and lilrojo you had to mention pickles.. guess what I want now.. sigh.. no pickles at work though, will have to wait until tonight.


----------



## lilrojo

haha sorry i have eaten 3 jars with the help of my dd over the last month ha


----------



## workingttc

I have been TOTALLY craving pickles! I was like, this is so cliche--I can't believe it's really true! Not craving ice cream though, which I guess is the other classic...


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> Ok good, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a big bump! The funny thing too is that the right side is bigger than the left? What does that mean?? The area where it is bigger is above where the baby is, so it makes no sense!
> Trixie would they have seen on ultrasound if the placenta is low? They did both vaginal and abdominal. Neither doctor mentioned it, I will have to ask next time I am in!

my new doc gave me a real good exam, i had never thought of the placenta before cause with the triplets like tobaira mine was in front like a cushion!

just ask next time your in, but im sure they would have noticed...i think that they look at the placenta routinely and never say anything unless there is a prob....


----------



## Tobaira

Here are my pics from my scan yesterday. First picture has both of them, second one is baby A doing the drama queen hand to the head pose and baby B who looked like he/she was sucking his/her thumb (the white line by the mouth is the knuckles)
 



Attached Files:







twins 12 wk 3d pic1.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7









baby A 12wk3d pic1.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 5









baby B 12wk3d pic1.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 6


----------



## _dreamer_

Yey congrats on the great scan pics tobaira :) bless them both 

I haven't really had any cravings (and hate pickles so definitely havent craved them) i've fancied mac and cheese a couple of times but don't think thats quite the same x


----------



## Claire1

Im craving apple juice and cranberry juice. 
Its funny you mentioned pickles though, I actually bought two jars of pickled onions the other day cause I fancied them. But I think you guys are on about the other type of pickles though.
Woo hoo 15 weeks today, well into 2nd tri now!


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo for an orange.. and 15 weeks.

Those pics are just the cutest.. love seeing twins..


----------



## StranjeGirl

Great pics Tobaira!!! They look very content in there! This is a stupid question, but would identical twins be in the same sac, and fraternal in separate sacs? 
I have had zero food cravings or aversions. Is that normal? I am also to the point where it hurts to eat a lot...you think that would stop me, but it doesn't and I keep eating and then I suffer. My stomach starts to feel so big and stretched after eating a lot, but I am still hungry so I keep eating :( I think I have already gained more weight than I should have. Oh well.


----------



## Tobaira

nope not a stupid question stranjegirl - it depends on when the egg splits. If you have two in the same sac it's definitely identical twins, but if the egg split higher up in the fallopian tube it could come down and have its own sac and placenta. Some of the things I've read say that there is still a 20-30% chance they could be identical although my sonographer is pretty sure they are fraternal (I'm really not sure why though). I guess the only way to know 100% is if they are different genders or if they look different. I'm hoping she's right though because we would love to have one boy and one girl (and then be done lol). My husband said maybe if they are the same gender we try again, I looked at him and said "What? and risk having another set of twins?" =) Hopefully we will be lucky and not have to make that decision!

doh.. I try and eat lots of smaller meals because I find if I eat as much as I used to I don't feel so good (even if I'm still hungry). Although sometimes I can't help myself and overeat. I don't think everyone has food cravings.. I don't tend to get them until someone mentions something.

ended up going to subway for lunch today, so I didn't have to wait until dinner to have some pickles lol!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> nope not a stupid question stranjegirl - it depends on when the egg splits. If you have two in the same sac it's definitely identical twins, but if the egg split higher up in the fallopian tube it could come down and have its own sac and placenta. Some of the things I've read say that there is still a 20-30% chance they could be identical although my sonographer is pretty sure they are fraternal (I'm really not sure why though). I guess the only way to know 100% is if they are different genders or if they look different. I'm hoping she's right though because we would love to have one boy and one girl (and then be done lol). My husband said maybe if they are the same gender we try again, I looked at him and said "What? and risk having another set of twins?" =) Hopefully we will be lucky and not have to make that decision!
> 
> doh.. I try and eat lots of smaller meals because I find if I eat as much as I used to I don't feel so good (even if I'm still hungry). Although sometimes I can't help myself and overeat. I don't think everyone has food cravings.. I don't tend to get them until someone mentions something.
> 
> ended up going to subway for lunch today, so I didn't have to wait until dinner to have some pickles lol!

Very interesting! So I am guessing you can't tell for sure unless you do a blood test after birth? (unless of course they come out looking totally different like you said) I was praying for fraternal twins with one of each! That would be ideal!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! They should be able to tell soon...although mine wanted to keep his legs closed the past 2 ultrasounds, but they still think it's a boy!


----------



## lilrojo

Dont say pickles.. my jar ran out and now i want more.. lol..

The fair is going on here and im so tempted to go just to eat all the yummy foods.. :)


----------



## Tobaira

:( sorry to hear you are out of pickles!!!

ooh.. you say fair and I think of funnel cakes with powdered sugar and fried macaroni and cheese!!!


----------



## LadyL

Our fair was last week. And I had funnel cake and fried dill pickles!! Sorry, had to rub it in!! Oh, and chicken-on-a-stick! Haha!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I did end up going.. I had a foot long hot dog.. yummy and a few cheese curds shared with hubby, then cotton candy with my dd, and mini donuts.. :) my hubby had deep fried pickles and a taco.. so fun... missing my jar of pickles though.. what happened to a pickle on a stick... :( lol..

Had lots of fun though..


----------



## LindsayA

Hey ladies just to say good bye as i am miscarrying right now and so will be out of the first tri! Good luck to all you lovely pregnant ladies and i may see some of you one day in the pregnant forums if i am blessed again.
x


----------



## workingttc

I'm so very sorry for your loss Lindsay. I hope we'll see you back on here again soon. :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

im so sorry for your loss...take care of yourself xxx


----------



## lilrojo

So So sorry for you loss LindsayA.. sending big hugs and prayers to you and your family.. hope you are back soon..


----------



## baby2310

so sorry for your loss lindsaya, take care and hope to see you back here soon xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

i'm so so sorry to read about your loss lindsaya. look after yourself xxx


----------



## Claire1

So Sorry Lindsay A, Hope you are blessed again soon. Take care hun x


----------



## Tobaira

sorry to hear Lindsay... :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

LindsayA said:


> Hey ladies just to say good bye as i am miscarrying right now and so will be out of the first tri! Good luck to all you lovely pregnant ladies and i may see some of you one day in the pregnant forums if i am blessed again.
> x

Oh my gosh I am so so sorry, that is devastating :hugs: Be sure to rest up and take care of yourself. Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Oh no :cry:

So sorry chick. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all doing.. im doing well.. Im a lime today.. one week till my next appt..

Hope your all well.. :)


----------



## Tobaira

Yay lime lilrojo! Yay appointment!

I still have about a week and a half before I go back in. Have to go into the dentist for a filling tomorrow (blah). But I do have Friday off of work.. and then Saturday I'm going to this big Moms of Multiples used stuff sale, so hopefully I can pick up some stuff at a good price! Which will actually be the first things I've bought (I've been given all sorts of things, but haven't actually bought anything yet). Besides that not much is going on for me (I guess that is enough lol). My husband decided yesterday at the grocery store that I definitely look pregnant - it was funny, just out of the blue he's like, hey.. you really do look pregnant =)

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks.. 

I would imagine with twins.. you do look pregnant a lot faster.. im so excited for you.. twims is just exciting.. are you finding out genders.. :) that sale sounds great.. hope you can find lots of great deals.. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi girls!
Lilrojo, congrats on being a lime!! I was so glad when I became a lime. I hated being a prune so much and I had a horrible bleed that week, and just couldn't wait ot be something pretty and refreshing like a lime! I am so glad that this pregnancy is going smoothly for you!! Some of you ladies really deserve a smooth a pregnancy and I hope it continues through labor and delivery!
I am still spotting on and off but haven't bled for a week now...and keeping my fingers crossed. We are flying to Seattle, WA for a wedding on Friday and I am so worried I am going to start bleeding there and not know what to do or where to go. I need to get it out of my mind or I will bring it upon myself. ON the bright side, my swab for infections came back negative, so that it is good. Not sure why I have such thick discharge, but I kinda always have. Maybe I need to drink more water or something?
For non first timers, when will I feel the baby??? I am patiently waiting and nothing! I thoguht I may have felt a little something yesterday, but I have such horrible gas lately that I think it might be bubbles popping. I really want to start feeling things so I can stop using my home doppler to make sure everything is still there lol!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!!

How is everyone? I had an appt today. Nothing fun, just pap smear, blood draws, and breast exam....boring!! But I did get to hear the HB on the doppler (even though I secretly listen to it at home nearly everyday)!! Haha! Still good to know that I'm not imagining things!! I did get to make my next appt which will be when I get to find out gender, and it's Sept. 1st!! So excited!! Only 3 weeks away!! 

Congrats Lilrojo on being a lime!! I'm a lemon, which confuses me b/c I thought limes and lemons were the same size?! I need to check this out next time I'm at the grocery store. 

Tobaira, that is awesome about the moms of multiples sale!! I went shopping around today after my appt. trying to get ideas and prices of things. But I haven't bought the first thing yet!! It's all so overwhelming, I don't even know where to begin!

Stranjegirl, I'm sure you will have an uneventful trip! You deserve to have smooth sailing the rest of your pregnancy! Have a safe and fun trip!! I don't know about feeling the baby moving. My friend is very thin and tall and she didn't feel fetal movement til like 22 or so weeks with her first. She started feeling it around 16 weeks this time around. I think it's different for everyone. Hopefully, you'll be feeling him/her soon!!


----------



## Tobaira

we're definitely finding out the genders.. Fx'd for you stranjegirl that everything goes well in WA. I know nothing about when you first feel them kicking although my sonographer told me I wouldn't feel them until later because the placentas are in front and will act like a cushion so when they first start to kick it will absorb it and I won't feel it. I can't remember when she said I'd feel it though (I know I asked, just don't remember).


----------



## lilrojo

You do feel it sooner with the second.. i have heard.. and believe it cuz you know what your feeling.. I think you will prob feel something any day now.. :)

Is anyone else staying team yellow on here.. lol.. :)

start with a carseat.. stroller combo if you want.. haha.. seeing as you need that to bring baby home in.. :)


----------



## workingttc

I'm staying team yellow! (Though in my own internal dialogue, I'm calling it team green, as I much prefer green to yellow!)


----------



## trixie79

i dont exactly feel kicking, just a fuzzy feeling that makes me take notice......i had that with the triplets too and my placenta was in front, so i hope that means that my placenta is moving up!!!

im finding out this time!!! pink or blue....1st sept!


----------



## _dreamer_

trix considering you're only a week ahead of me...you're finding out 3 weeks before!!! we're going to find out too, although i've been given grief on that (not family but almost everyone else!!!). we've been lent a naming book so been looking through it but half of them are a joke I swear...'chubby' 'black' cant think of anymore right now but they were ridiculous!

we've got a few we both like, but i seem to have a real problem with boys names!!! 

anyone else got names lined up? x


----------



## trixie79

well i wanted keira 4 a girl and rory for a boy......oh doesnt like rory!


----------



## Claire1

Aww I like Rory, my friend has a baby Rory...really cute! We cant decide on names either, I think we have the girls name but not a boys...Always the way.

Re- feeling the baby. I have also felt a popping,fluttering feeling but not sure if its trapped wind ha ha. Though, if it makes any difference I felt it when I was probably sqashing the baby!

We're also team yellow/green, but my husband has a really stronge male gene in his family. So im guessing a boy, I will be totally shocked if its a girl.

Dreamer, not sure if I have this right. But does your husband work nights? My husband works nights and we're trying to figure out what were gonna do whilst im home with the baby during the day. I'm thinking ear bluggs! Have you guys thought about this? xx


----------



## Tobaira

we have one boys name and one girls name so hopefully that's the way it goes. We won't think about other names til we have to. I do like both Keira and Rory.

So.. I just got back from the dentist because I had to get a small filling done. It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't good. Apparently my metabolism is really high because they hit me up with the anesthetic twice and I still felt a lot more than I should have. :( Although it did work on my tongue, just not where they were doing the drilling. So I'm not a very happy camper. I would have just gone home for the rest of the day but I have a report that I have to finish so I came back in. Hopefully I can get it done fast as I could really use to lay down for a little while!


----------



## Claire1

Tobaira said:


> we have one boys name and one girls name so hopefully that's the way it goes. We won't think about other names til we have to. I do like both Keira and Rory.
> 
> So.. I just got back from the dentist because I had to get a small filling done. It wasn't horrible, but it wasn't good. Apparently my metabolism is really high because they hit me up with the anesthetic twice and I still felt a lot more than I should have. :( Although it did work on my tongue, just not where they were doing the drilling. So I'm not a very happy camper. I would have just gone home for the rest of the day but I have a report that I have to finish so I came back in. Hopefully I can get it done fast as I could really use to lay down for a little while!

Aww unlucky you. I work in a dentist as a nurse. We dont tend to do treatment on pregnant woman, you can its perfectly safe, but we try and avoid it unless your in pain. The anesthetic can make you feel a bit rubbish. 
Hope you feel better soon x :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Good luck finding out the gender ladies. Mine decided to sit there with crossed legs at the lady 2 ultrasounds!!!! Oh well. Got another one next week so fingers crossed!
Take care of yourself tobaira!!! Would an ice pack help?
Speaking of, I know I have a cavity. Is it bad to have while pg? I have been procrastinating going in bc I have a rare balance disorder that causes severe headaches, and I've recently had a flare. It makes my whole jaw and face and teeth very sensitive so I was waiting in hopes that it calms down. Do you think I have done harm by waiting?


----------



## baby2310

hi ladies, we're definitely team yellow!
my parents are convinced we'll have a girl though. feeling pretty rubbish lately, bad ms / nausea and never seem to want to eat. am trying to eat what i can so baby gets something but its really hard, just want to drink and sleep


----------



## Claire1

StranjeGirl said:


> Good luck finding out the gender ladies. Mine decided to sit there with crossed legs at the lady 2 ultrasounds!!!! Oh well. Got another one next week so fingers crossed!
> Take care of yourself tobaira!!! Would an ice pack help?
> Speaking of, I know I have a cavity. Is it bad to have while pg? I have been procrastinating going in bc I have a rare balance disorder that causes severe headaches, and I've recently had a flare. It makes my whole jaw and face and teeth very sensitive so I was waiting in hopes that it calms down. Do you think I have done harm by waiting?

Sorry to hear you've been getting headaches. When you have severe headaches or migrains it can effect your whole head, face and teeth. Toothache can often be wrongly diagnosed because of this, a common one is sinus problems causing teeth to ache and being incorrectly diagnosed. 

Decay/cavities in teeth will never get smaller, but you can slow down the progression of decay by using a high fluoride toothpaste and not rinsing after brushing and keeping clean. Your dentist might also place a high fluoride gel on the tooth to help slow down the progression if you were to see him/her.

Can I ask how often you see your dentist? I only ask because if you go often it is unlikey to be a big cavity and was probably picked up early. Is it under an existing filling or in a tooth that hasnt had any treatment...if its hasnt had any treatment done on it before, it will be easier to keep clean. :)

I have to say, I would be more inclined to put off treatment whilst pregnant. But if I had pain I wouldnt hesitiate. As I said it is safe to have treatment while pregnant. But would def inform my dentist of my pregnancy. xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Love the name Keira, thats on our list :) shame your OH doesnt like Rory its cute. Naming is proving to be quite a hard one 

Claire - yes my OH is in IT and works shifts, 7 days and 7 nights a month. He's hoping to take a month off at first with holiday and paternity leave, but after that I think at first it will be tough as you can hear all sounds through our house! He is quite a heavy sleeper though, and can sleep with the TV on so may try that to block out the sound of a screaming baby! Thinking once I feel up to it, will try and go out for a few hours at least, to my grandma's or shopping or something. Whats your situation? Does your husband constantly work nights?

Sorry to hear your feeling nauseous baby, i only had it bad for a week or so, but that was enough for me! I've only recently gained my appetite back. Went through a good few weeks of not fancying any food, then feeling hungry but after one bite, I'd feel stuffed and sick. Drink lots of water, take vits and eat what you can. I'm sure you've tried but nibbling on biscuits/crackers seemed to help me a little. 

It's my birthday today! I've got the day off work and we're going shopping to get me a load of maternity clothes hehe x


----------



## Claire1

Happy Birthday Dreamer, happy shopping!

Well, my hubby works nights all the time! like your chap he sleeps with the tv on, so hoping that will help. Im also planning trying to get out and about as much as poss, but its hard because I will also want time at home as well. Not quite sure how it will work out. I dont really have any friends here with young babies, though my sisters are youngish and gonna tag along to some of things she does....so thats one day a week covered ha ha.

Im worried about during the week though cause I'll have to do all the night feeds and everything...I guess he'll have to do the weekends!! Fair is fair! ha ha

Enjoy your birthday xx


----------



## trixie79

happy birthday dreamer xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Dreamer we share birthdays.. :) I am turning 25 today.. hope you have fun out shopping.. i love maternity shopping.. :) Happy birthday..

my day has been great so far as my niece was born this morning so now i share with another.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Aw happy birthday lilrojo! guess what...we're the exact same age too as im turning 25. Congrsts on your new neice x


----------



## Tobaira

wow- happy birthday dreamer and lilrojo! :wohoo: Hope you guys have wonderful days.. I just love birthdays!!!

feeling better, jaw is still a little sore where the shots went in though. oh well.

have the day off but may go out and do some shopping myself. and maybe poke my head in at babies r us to look around. we'll see. I was looking at some of the stuff that I got from my family and it turns out the two car seats were manufactured in 2000 and 2001 - so I'm pretty sure we're going to have to replace them since I guess they are only supposed to be good for 6-8 years. And of course the crib I was give is a drop down.. at least the swing still works (although it's a bit noisy lol). maybe I'll just go back to bed instead =)


----------



## _dreamer_

claire - nights all the time may be tougher, as you say, you need some time at home!! hopefully he can use ear plugs or the tv trick will work. you never know, we might have great babies who dont cry much...

if you do go shopping tobaira, hope it goes well! my trip was a success, got a load of maternity clothes, shopped around and got some great reductions. think im almost kitted out now, and most of the tops i could get away with wearing from now and then after as well. also got the most gorgeous lion king vest for baby, its sooo cute.

hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend x


----------



## baby2310

Happy birthday dreamer & lilrojo hope you've both had a lovely day and been spoilt rotten.

Thanks for the advice dreamer, part of me wishes i would actually be sick as i think id feel better then. Had my scan date through today which has cheered me up so got that to focus on now x


----------



## Claire1

Just found out my best mate is pregnant....I'm so excited!!! She's 3 months behind me, so we'll be off on maternity togther and all sorts...yay!!


----------



## trixie79

ok this may sound like a stupid question but do you know the way that our tickers tell you wat size the baby is by showing you a fruit......is that the size of their head!!!???

its only cause my babies were 26 cm long at 23 weeks and a pound in weight ....so im getting a little confused!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> ok this may sound like a stupid question but do you know the way that our tickers tell you wat size the baby is by showing you a fruit......is that the size of their head!!!???
> 
> its only cause my babies were 26 cm long at 23 weeks and a pound in weight ....so im getting a little confused!

No, I think its the size of the whole baby. But its only a rough guide, it will be different for everyone. Apparently though, the next few weeks they do grow alot! x


----------



## Tobaira

claire- that's awesome that your best mate is pregnant. My best friend from high school is thinking about having another one and I'm trying to encourage her lol. DH's ex-roommate just had his first a couple months ago, so they will be about 8 mos ahead of us which is fun.

Had a good time at the multiples sale. Took my mom, sister and sister-in-law as well as DH - and came back with tons of clothes lol! Everyone's excited to have new babies to shop for. Most of it is gender neutral (green) but there were a few matching things for boys or girls that were bought too. We also got one of those bouncer/vibrating seat things and DH decided we just had to get the playtent with the tunnel, even though I told him it's going to be quite awhile for that! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I don't tend to get on the computer much on the weekends anymore but it is so hot today that the basement is the only place I can stand to be, and all that's down here to do is the computer lol!


----------



## Rachael1981

:hi: ladies, mind if I join you? :D


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats and welcome rachel1981!! 

Happy bday dreamer and lilrojo! Sorry I am late with my congrats, but was out of town this weekend!

Claire thank you for the dentist advice! I think I will get my cavity filled. I am going to use my old xrays, and hopefully it didn't get too much worse. It was only a small one, but that was like 6 months ago. My appt is in a few weeks...I hope it isn't bad for the baby to have it done??

I made it to seattle and back without bleeding! Yay! I was so worried I was going to be in another state and not know what to do if I started bleeding.

Hope all is well with everyone!! I have an ultrasound tomorrow, so hoping baby will open his or her legs tomorrow so we can get a definite answer on the gender!


----------



## _dreamer_

welcome and congrats rachael!!!!!

stranjgirl, good luck with your scan tomorrow!!! hope that baby plays nice hehe. do you have any inklings on whether your having a boy or girl?

tobaira, hope its cooled down a little and glad you got lots of bits at the sale

i'd had a really bad headache for 3 days solid, but i think (fingers crossed) it may be gone this morning. i really hope so! x


----------



## Tobaira

welcome Rachel!

glad to hear your trip went well Straje - so excited about your scan!! I want to know genders so badly but have 5 weeks, so I'm going to live vicariously and get excited about yours lol!!

sorry to hear about your headache dreamer.. I find caffeine helps mine (not a lot, just a little) so I'll have like 1/3 of a coke when I get them.


----------



## _dreamer_

when is your scan to find out the genders tobaira? 5 weeks is roughly when mine is, 22nd Sept. cannot wait!!!

i shall have to try the caffeine. i called the doc yesterday to see if they had any advice, and they just said sounded like a tension headache, just paracetamol, 4head stick, light massage, warm bath to sooth my muscles. mostly been ok today, although think its coming back slightly now. they've booked me in for an appointment tomorrow, just to give me a quick checkup as I havent seen a doc/midwife since 7-8 weeks when they did an early booking appointment x


----------



## trixie79

welcome and congrats again rach..........is it sinking in yet? wat you doing abt your new job???when do you start?

i have a sore pelvis today.......cant weight bare! have to see doc on friday.............i wonder is ther anything else that i dont have!!!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

dreamer - mine technically isn't scheduled yet but I go in on Monday and they schedule me every 4 weeks so it should be sometime the week of the 19th. I will only be 19 weeks, but I think they should be able to tell then (otherwise I would have to wait til 23 weeks and I totally can't wait that long!!!). I'm going to see if I can get them to guess/estimate on Monday when I go in but since it's only 15 weeks I don't really expect much.

sorry to hear about your pelvis trixie, hopefully it goes away..

I'm beginning to think I spend way too much time on this site.. I think I may have to stop working from home, because I'm getting nothing done at home except napping and surfing the web!


----------



## workingttc

Congrats and welcome Rachael!!

Dreamer - so sorry about your headache. I had a terrible one the other night that just would not go away, even after I went to sleep - but it didn't last 3 days! That sounds horrendous! I second Tobaira's rec regarding the caffeine - you probably know this, but it's the active ingredient in most headache meds, so it should definitely help (in small quantities of course!)

So excited for all your gender scans...we're team yellow (or as i prefer, team green) so i want to live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thank you for the welcomes! :D




trixie79 said:


> welcome and congrats again rach..........is it sinking in yet? wat you doing abt your new job???when do you start?
> 
> i have a sore pelvis today.......cant weight bare! have to see doc on friday.............i wonder is ther anything else that i dont have!!!!!!

I'm going to tell them when I'm in training, I start on September 12th :D

Hope the sore pelvis isn't too bad :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 4 weeks rach..

working-im also team green :)


----------



## Rachael1981

We'll be finding out!


----------



## Tobaira

ooh, I love green! It's my favorite color! I would paint the nursery green but 1/4 of the house is already green so it seems like an overkill lol..

I have an odd question, maybe it's just me, but does anyone else not like people calling them mama? Like people at work or even my sister will come up and say "how's mama" feeling today.. it just really bothers me for some reason, I consider myself pregnant not a mom, I'll be a mom after their born. And it seems like EVERYONE does it except my actual mom and DH. Maybe it's just me, but I really don't like it.. 

ok rant over.. =)


----------



## Claire1

StranjeGirl said:


> Congrats and welcome rachel1981!!
> 
> Happy bday dreamer and lilrojo! Sorry I am late with my congrats, but was out of town this weekend!
> 
> Claire thank you for the dentist advice! I think I will get my cavity filled. I am going to use my old xrays, and hopefully it didn't get too much worse. It was only a small one, but that was like 6 months ago. My appt is in a few weeks...I hope it isn't bad for the baby to have it done??
> 
> I made it to seattle and back without bleeding! Yay! I was so worried I was going to be in another state and not know what to do if I started bleeding.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!! I have an ultrasound tomorrow, so hoping baby will open his or her legs tomorrow so we can get a definite answer on the gender!

I'm sure it will be fine, but I would get the dentists advise. Give them as much info on your medical history, mainly that you have had a bit of a difficult time with your pregnancy. They might not want to put anymore stress on your body esp if you're a bit of a nervous patient.
If they are happy to do it then go for it, or if they think it can wait then thats your choice hun. xxx


----------



## baby2310

congrats and welcome rach! x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome rachel1981!!
> 
> Happy bday dreamer and lilrojo! Sorry I am late with my congrats, but was out of town this weekend!
> 
> Claire thank you for the dentist advice! I think I will get my cavity filled. I am going to use my old xrays, and hopefully it didn't get too much worse. It was only a small one, but that was like 6 months ago. My appt is in a few weeks...I hope it isn't bad for the baby to have it done??
> 
> I made it to seattle and back without bleeding! Yay! I was so worried I was going to be in another state and not know what to do if I started bleeding.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!! I have an ultrasound tomorrow, so hoping baby will open his or her legs tomorrow so we can get a definite answer on the gender!
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine, but I would get the dentists advise. Give them as much info on your medical history, mainly that you have had a bit of a difficult time with your pregnancy. They might not want to put anymore stress on your body esp if you're a bit of a nervous patient.
> If they are happy to do it then go for it, or if they think it can wait then thats your choice hun. xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Claire!!

How is everyone doing? Sorry to hear of everyone's headaches, and I know the feeling :( It's awful when we can't really take anything.

I had my scan a couple of days ago. My doctor, and his partner, had both said they were 85% sure it was a boy, and they have been saying this for the past 2 months. At my scan my doctor is now saying that he is thinking it is a girl! DH and I were kinda bummed because for the past 2 months we had been imagining a boy, picking names, discussing what we were going to do with him etc, and now we feel like we just lost our son!! My doctor said he is really not sure though. He couldn't see anything between the legs, which is making him lean toward a girl, but his angle was not great and he admitted that he could only say what his guess would be based on what he saw, but that he really wasn't sure. Either way we will obviously be happy. It's funny because at first I wanted a girl so badly and panicked when he said boy, as I don't totally understand little boys lol, and then I got excited about the idea and totally want a boy. I know we'll be excited no matter what. I was happy to hear that my second trimester screening test came out really good,and combined with my first trimester test my odds of down syndrome are now 1:48,000, and trisomy 18 1:100,000! I've got my 3d ultrasound in 2 weeks to check for other things and hopefully finally find out the gender!!!
Hope all is well with all of you!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> welcome and congrats again rach..........is it sinking in yet? wat you doing abt your new job???when do you start?
> 
> i have a sore pelvis today.......cant weight bare! have to see doc on friday.............i wonder is ther anything else that i dont have!!!!!!

Why the sore pelvis trixie? What could it possible be? Or you mean it is just from the weight of the baby stuff on it? Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Claire1

Hi All, hope everyone is doing ok and the headaches are clearing.

I had a midwife app today, it wasn't great. She couldnt find the heart beat. She was trying for ages and no joy, so I got sent for a urgent scan. Luckily it was all fine, just the baby moving loads and couldnt track it down. I also have a anterior facing placenta which could also reduce the sound. Urgh, what a horrible couple of hours...but all is fine, relief!!! x


----------



## workingttc

Yikes, Claire, what a terrible scare!! That must have been just horrible, waiting and waiting--I'm so glad everything turned out ok!!

Stranjegirl, that is so crazy that they keep flip flopping on you! What a roller coaster! I hope there is 100% clarity at the 3D scan (if that's possible!)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Hi All, hope everyone is doing ok and the headaches are clearing.
> 
> I had a midwife app today, it wasn't great. She couldnt find the heart beat. She was trying for ages and no joy, so I got sent for a urgent scan. Luckily it was all fine, just the baby moving loads and couldnt track it down. I also have a anterior facing placenta which could also reduce the sound. Urgh, what a horrible couple of hours...but all is fine, relief!!! x

That is awful!!!! You must have been so scared!! So glad everything is fine! :)


----------



## trixie79

Claire1 said:


> Hi All, hope everyone is doing ok and the headaches are clearing.
> 
> I had a midwife app today, it wasn't great. She couldnt find the heart beat. She was trying for ages and no joy, so I got sent for a urgent scan. Luckily it was all fine, just the baby moving loads and couldnt track it down. I also have a anterior facing placenta which could also reduce the sound. Urgh, what a horrible couple of hours...but all is fine, relief!!! x

im so glad everything is ok.....that must have been awful.

my pelvis isnt too bad, just sore when walking...on my right side. the doc said that its the pressure of the pregnancy and will keep an eye on it.
he also checked my fundal height and says the pregnancy is up to my belly button. he says that below the bb its 20 weeks and above is 22 weeks. so i have to get my dates double checked.
but i looked it up on the web and i think that its because of my low placenta shoving everything up. will ask doc at next scan!
i work with a gp and he has been scanning me and all looks ok.....very actice baby, but he cant see any bits....ummmm poss a girl???!!!

going to the ireland /france rugby today in dublin....very exciting! ill be the one in green if your watchin!!!!!!!!:happydance::haha:


----------



## Claire1

Thanks for the messages, Im much better today. We're just goining to put it behind us and pretend it never happened! 

Have fun Trixie, jealous! Thats interesting what you said about where you measure etc. Mine was just below my belly button so i'm prety sure im on track.

I'm starting to waver.... I think I want to find out what we're having, its so tempting!

When we had the scan yesterday but the baby wasnt giving much away at all. I think its a sign of things to come...we've got a cheeky monkey on our hands ha ha.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Glad everyone is doing well! Hope your pelvis gets better trixie! Can a chiropractor help at all? Probably not if it is how the baby is sitting :( I think I am starting to feel flutters..although haven't felt the lately :(

My doctor had me go in AGAIN yesterday (I was just there 4 days ago) I was having my usual spotting, but had red blood after having a BM. I have had bad stomach issues this week, and twice I have had red blood after a bm. I am not straining, but I feel a lot of pressure due to the constipation. Anyway, cervix looked fine, but I saw my doctors partner since he was out, and she could see a small cyst on the cervix. She could not see blood coming from the cervix so she is still a bit baffled. It was old blood by the time I got there, but she said the location of the blood almost looked like it was coming from the vagina rather than cervix or uterus, but there was nothing in the vagina that would cause me to bleed from that area. She thinks the cyst might cause me to burst a blood vessel when there is too much pressure. Hopefully that is the case and it is nothing related to the baby. The other thing is she said it looked slightly yeasty inside...she saw a lot of discharge. SHe just tested me for infections 2 weeks ago and all came out negative. She said sometimes a mild infection will come out negative. She said I could try an over the counter cream to see if it helped at all. I guess infections can irritate the cervix and cause them to bleed. Plus I do get thick discharge at times with slight clumps in it (why i got tested in the first place) I can't use vaginal creams as I had a horrible reaction 2 years ago which started all my pelvic pain problems. Anyway, so she prescribed me diflucan. I asked if it would mess things up I didn't have an infection and she said no. I havent taken it because i am too scared. 1. I know it isn't known to be totally safe in pregnancy....I think it is fine if it is not big doses, but it still scares me. Plus if I don't have an infection I hate to take medicine. I am also worried about having an overgrowth of good bacteria that causes the same symptoms as yeast, and taking an antifungal can make that worse. I don't know. I'm thinking of waiting to see my doctor in a few weeks and talking to him about it. His partner is good, but he is really fantastic and I trust his opinion most. Do you guys have any thoughts? It was my 4th ultrasound in 5 weeks and we still don't know the gender!!!! The baby does not want to give a clear view! 3d ultrasound in in 2 weeks so fingers are crossed! 

Sorry for the long post. Hope everyone is feeling well!!


----------



## Tobaira

sorry to hear your little one doesn't want to show the gender lol.. Hopefully you'll have good luck with the 3d. As for the medication, I'm not sure. If you don't see your regular doctor for a few weeks can you call and ask him when he gets back instead of waiting? I understand the discomfort with taking something if you don't know if you have an infection or not. Good luck whatever you decide to do and :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey just my input.. I was prescribed diflucan for my yeast infection, as long as its not taken in big doses or for a prolonged amount of time I thinks its safe to take.. better be as i took it twice.. to clear up mine.. and now its back.. ugh due to the suppositories im on.. getting done with them on Monday night though.. so hopefully get something and get it cleared up for good now.. whether difucan or monistat... not sure


----------



## Tobaira

Had my 15 wk appointment today (Monday).. the u/s pictures were crap (we got the good sonographer, not the awesome one), but we did find out that twin A is a girl. Not sure on twin B, she thinks maybe it's a girl, but it was too hard to really tell, so we'll have to wait another 4 weeks on that one. It's enough to know half for now. My mom was kinda disappointed that they might be both girls (we have 4 nieces on my side and my parents are really hoping for a grandson). I must admit when she first said this one might be a girl too inside I thought "no...." I guess part of me really wants to provide a grandson for them too.. I'll be happy either way, it just would be nice to have one of each.

I did get a lecture on my water intake (I guess I'm not drinking enough), so I promised I'd be good and drink more water.. chug chug chug.. She told me about another patient who started contracting at 20 weeks.. I'm like ok ok.. rootbeer is not water... =)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats on one girl Tobaira! Hope they can see the other one soon! Glad everything is ok!

I need to drink more water too. I am never thirsty. I am pushing myself to drink 6-8 glasses a day, but honestly one glass is plenty for me. I know it is important though. Can lack of water cause contractions and early labor?? Yikes if that is the case! I am going to go poor myself a glass right now!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tobaira

I have the same problem stranjegirl. I focused today on drinking a lot of water and managed to get down about 40 oz .. which means I'm still 24 oz short (minimum) and I totally feel like I am floating away.. but apparently it's really important so, I'm going to suck it up and drown myself with water again tomorrow. 

I found this online regarding dehydration and early labor:

During the second and third trimester dehydration can lead to premature labor. Actually, dehydration is one of the three most common reasons for labor contractions (the other two are bladder infections and the impending birth of the baby hopefully at full term and without complications.) Back to dehydration and premature labor: Dehydration causes blood volume to decrease, which increases the level of oxytocin (the hormone responsible for contractions), and preterm labor results. Often preterm labor can be halted by rehydration &#8211; but you want to avoid that scenario if you can.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for a girl tobira.. so exciting.. and two little oranges in your tummy too cute.. i have a peach..:)

yes lack of water can cause preterm labor.. they tell you when you actually go into labor to drink water and take a bath.. and if it stops its not labor if it doesnt then it is.. :)

I too need to drink more water.. been slacking on that lately.. pop is my best friend... maybe now that im 13 weeks i will feel more energy.. :)

Hope your all doing well this wonderful wednesday..


----------



## Tobaira

holy heartburn batman!

So for the past two days I have been hit with horrible heartburn after I eat, no matter what I eat.. and the tums are just not cutting it. Grrr.. It seems way to early to have to deal with heartburn, since I think it only gets worse the bigger you get! eeek..

hope everyone is doing well - how is everyone feeling? any scans or fun stuff coming up?


----------



## baby2310

Hey hun, sorry about the heartburn!
I have had a bad reflux problem for the past week and half, felt like a lump blocking my throat which made me gag and my morning sickness worse.
My GP said to take gaviscon and within 24 hours it had gone! Perhaps you could try that? I was taking rennie, tried tablets and chewable forms but both irritated it further and i found the liquid much more soothing.
Touch wood i don't have morning sickness now either.
Have my 1st scan on 6th Sept, hubbys 30th birthday same day. I can't wait!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, is it just me or does anyone else wait for someone to post and it to come up under user cp hehe, was going to post but was feeling to lazy to look for it whoops!

sorry to hear of the heartburn/reflux issues. i've been lucky so far and not had any (touch wood). i have however had some funny cramping pains the past couple of days. babys heartbeat is still strong on the doppler so think every things ok, probably just ligaments etc. 

yey for your first scan baby2310 :) exciting! my 20 week is on the 22nd Sept (i'll be 21 weeks) which i cant wait for, seems forever away!

congrats on 1 girl tobaira, hope they can find out the other gender for you soon!

i think...THINK...i may have been feeling baby but i'm not 100% sure. keep questioning myself. i havent felt any flutterings/butterflies/bubbles but have been feeling what i would swear is baby actually kicking. feels like i've got a pen (blunt end) inside of me poking me here and there, and sometimes like 'shifting'. it only happens every now and then, usually get 8-10 but 1 at a time all together then nothing for a while. i can also feel it if I put my hands on my belly when i'm sat/laid down quietly. when i was laid down in bed the other night, OH could feel it when he put his hand on my belly too which makes me doubt it as it seems a bit early to be feeling it from outside the belly. i'm really slim if that makes a difference. what do you ladies think?

hope everyone is feeling ok apart from heartburn! x


----------



## lilrojo

Tobira... i would try maybe zantac.. if the tums arent working.. or ring your dr and ask them what else you can try..

Baby so exciting.. getting there.. Happy 11 weeks hun

Dreamer-it very easily could be baby.. most first time mom's just dont realize its baby till like 20 weeks.. so very easily could be baby.. with number 2 you feel them sooner.. havent felt my peanut yet.. but its still early..

Hope your all doing well.. :)


----------



## LadyL

So I had my anatomy scan today and IT'S A BOY!!:blue:

We are so excited!! I had a feeling he was a boy the whole time! So me and my mom have already planned a shopping excursion for tomorrow!! Everything else looked great. He was measuring right on with his dates and had all his arms, legs, fingers, and toes!! My Dr. said he had a perfect spinal column! Haha! That made me laugh! I was so worried that the baby was gonna be shy and we wouldn't get a good potty shot, but he was showing us his goods in almost every shot she took!! Definitely not modest! 

I will be getting another scan in about 8-10 weeks because I have a low-lying placenta (placenta previa) and they will have to check to see that it has moved up. Because right now it is covering my cervix, and if it doesn't ever move up, I will have to have a c-section. But my dr. says that it will most like move up as my uterus grows. I'm not too worried about it either way. At least I get an extra scan now!! Haha!!

I hope all you ladies are doing well!! This has been a quiet thread here lately!! I know I have been super busy with work lately....I'm ready for a break!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrat Ladyl!!! How exciting and I am so glad everything is ok except for the placenta. I have heard that it moves up the majority of the time, so hopefully it will for you! So glad the baby is measuring well!

How is your heartburn tobaira? Hope it eased up! I got a horrible leg cramp in the middle of the night two days ago. Never had one this bad and started yelling it hurt so much. My leg is still so sore. I am paranoid to go to bed now lol. Pregnancy is just wonderful sometimes!

I have my big scan tomorrow. I was at the doctor last thursday because I started bleeding again :growlmad: I'm so tired of it! Everything still seemed ok. He still thinks it is a girl but couldn't say 100% because of the angle. We couldnt see anything in between the legs, but I guess that can depend on the angle. We were hoping for a boy because that is what the originally thought and we started planning for it, but we know we'll change our minds and want a girl if that is what we find out. We just hope we DO finally find out tomorrow! ANd more importantly we hope everything looks normal. I get so nervous at these scans!

Hope everyone is well!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats on your little baby boy lady and glad everything looked good!!! exciting to have found out. i still have to wait another 20 days not that im counting haha. 

good luck with your scan stranjegirl, fingers crossed for you that baby is in a good angle for a good potty shot and that everything else looks good, im sure it will.

i've definitely been feeling baby kicking which is lovely, little thumps, i love it although can imagine it getting painful towards the end when they are SO much bigger! 

x


----------



## trixie79

hi everyone, i had my 20 week scan yesterday, all is well...placenta moved up..........and ITS A BOY!!!!!!
there was no denying it....he had everything on show! im still in shock! oh is delighted i am too, but just after the triplets i really thought it would be a girl!

lady dont worry abt your placenta....mine was so low the doc said it was imbended but now it has moved up...

stranj....good luck at your scan x


----------



## Rachael1981

Congratulations on the boys ladies! :D

Had my booking appointment yesterday. Lots of form filling and she stole some blood :rofl:

Waiting impatiently for my letter with my scan date. Hurry up! :rofl:


----------



## trixie79

horrible blood suckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I know! :rofl:


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations to those of you who have found out the sex. Glad to hear everyone is well.
Hearing all of you discuss the sex of your little ones makes me want to find out, but I know how much we want the suprise as well...oh choices choices!!!


----------



## workingttc

Congrats ladies on the boys!! Claire, I agree, it makes me want to find out...but DH and I are pretty set on the surprise (ok, really DH is, but I'm ok with it too). At our nuchal scan earlier this week, the doctor was ready to give us a prediction, we had to practically yell, "Noooo!" Stranjegirl, I really hope you get to see the goods today! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## _dreamer_

yey congrats on the baby boy trixie!!!! so exciting!!!

just checked out the first page, forgot you'd put due dates on there....do you think you could update with :yellow: :blue: :pink: hehe

also please could you change my EDD to 2nd Feb :) and i think theres a couple of new ladies who need to be added

can't wait to hear your new stranjgirl, hope babies playing the game hehe x


----------



## trixie79

ive changed yours dreamer but need an update on the others!


----------



## Claire1

Good Idea dreamer.
Trixie, my date is 27th of Jan and team yellow...at the moment if I dont change my mind ha ha x


----------



## Rachael1981

Trixie I'm due 24th April :D


----------



## trixie79

Rachael1981 said:


> Trixie I'm due 24th April :D

Ahh that was my due date with the triplets:cry:

ive added everyone i think.....ill update the sex when you all know or if your going to stay team yellow!:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh hun, I'm sorry. I didn't realise :( :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

Rachael1981 said:


> Oh hun, I'm sorry. I didn't realise :( :hugs:

no worries....i think im a little sensitive at the minute! i think its hormonal....although im still mourning. i know im preg now but i just miss them sooo much....
anywho im ok!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sure my date will change once I have my dating scan :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Mine is March 11, team yellow. Thanks!! And so sorry you're feeling sad, Trixie, it must be so hard as the date gets closer. :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

Oops (do not know where my brain is today) - meant hard to hear the date!


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats on the boys LadyL and trixie.. I'm so hoping my other one is a boy, I actually had a dream that I gave birth at 18 weeks to triplets, 2 boys and a girl.. of course since it was a dream everyone was happy and healthy lol.

hope your appointment today went well Stranje.. oddly enough since that one really bad day of heartburn I really haven't had any.. I'm thinking maybe the strawberry lemonade did me in and I'm avoiding it like the plague now. I definitely have been having those scream in the middle of the night leg cramps.. argh.. 

so today my sister came over and helped me make a cake for OH's birthday (he's 40 tomorrow). She really did most of the work all I really did was bake the cake and frost it, which was the easy part. And then after it was all done I managed to knock her full can of coke on the floor and soda went EVERYWHERE. And she wouldn't let me clean it up so not only did she decorate the cake (including making the dragon), she mopped my floor for me!!! I have the best little sister in the world!!! =) I thought I'd attach a picture of the cake because I think she did such an awesome job.
 



Attached Files:







dragoncake.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lilrojo

Trixie-staying team yellow... 

That cake is awesome.. :)

Congrats on the boys... im also hoping for a boy but really dont care as would love another girl too...

Hope your all well and im getting back to vacation..


----------



## LadyL

Thanks everyone!! And congrats on the boy Trix!! And the one girl Tobaira....hopefully, shy baby will be a boy!! That would be awesome! 
Claire and lilrojo, y'all have so much more willpower than me!! I am the most impatient person in the world! I used to unwrap Christmas presents as a kid weeks before Christmas and re-wrap them so my mom wouldn't find out!! Haha!! But the surprise will be so much fun!
Rachael, yay for your dating scan, hoping all will go well!!
Stranje, hoping your little one decided to show the goods for you today! Can't wait to hear!!

Today, me and my mom went shopping, and I've already got Jack's bedding (I love being able to call him by his name now, and call him a "him" instead of it!)!! Haha! I am in love with it! I went to a fabric store 2 hours away, out in the middle of nowhere, and am having it custom made, so I got to pick it out and design it exactly how I wanted! It only took me about 2 or 3 hours to make a decision! Ha! But couldn't be more pleased! It will take them about 4-6 weeks to make, but I'll upload the pics once it's ready (if I can figure out how to do that!). And the price couldn't be beat. I got it for about half what most nice bedding will cost, and I got extra fabric to make pillows and such with too!! 
Anyways, enough babbling, I'm off to bed!! I wore myself out today! Ha!


----------



## Fizzio

hi girls. Been missing for a while - sorry! Hope you're all ok. 
Trixie, I'm due 3rd Feb, staying team yellow!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone! Congrats on the new boys to the group!! We found out today it is a girl! It's a bit hard for us to imagine, as we have imagined a boy for months now, and been calling the baby "he" etc, but I think it should sink in soon!! I think my MIL will be ecstatic as she has 4 boys and a grandson! We were so relieved to hear that everything looked great and baby was measuring on schedule! I guess my placenta is close to my cervix, and he thinks it is possible that this may cause the bleeding I've had. Unfortunately everything is always a possibility and not a fact. I wish I could just know what was causing it so I could know if it will affect the pregnancy. He didn't seem too concerned about the placenta, said it will probably move up and wants to scan me again in about 5 weeks. He didn't mention anything but from what I've read if it doesnt move up it means c-section. I don't mind as long as baby comes out healthy. 

Awesome cake tobaira! And so glad your heartburn has subsided!! I'm still paranoid of leg cramps as my leg is still sore from the one 3 nights ago. 

Hope everyone is feeling good!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> Rachael1981 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun, I'm sorry. I didn't realise :( :hugs:
> 
> no worries....i think im a little sensitive at the minute! i think its hormonal....although im still mourning. i know im preg now but i just miss them sooo much....
> anywho im ok!!Click to expand...

Hope you are ok Trixie. Those hormones make tough situations even worse :( Hang in there and get some good relaxation in this weekend :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

thanks guys, im heading to tipp today to see oh. the tipp v killkenny hurling final is on on sunday so im looking forward to that....

im doing ok, i just get sad, replaying the labour and births....i think christmas eve will be harder than the due date...we didnt have xmas last year. its just weird when im having another baby...and a boy...its getting close to the 24 week mark and ill prob relax more when i get through that!

congrats on a girl stranj.....the shock will eventually subside!!!!i was convinced i was having a girl!!!!


----------



## trixie79

girls i finally put my pic in the avatar.......my baby boy!


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats on your baby girl stranj!!!!! as trix said, the shock will subside. when you've been told its one sex, and then its not, i guess you mourn a little for the son you thought you were having. but you get will used to the fact that you've got a little daughter!

thanks for updating the first page trix :) 

and your scan pic is so cute! i'm so sorry for what you've been through, and xmas eve...that must have been even harder.

x


----------



## baby2310

Only just got internet back as have moved house this week!
Went for scan yesterday and measuring 11 weeks today. Was so great to see baby, just a shame that we were rushed through the scan, like we were on a conveyor belt.
Didn't really give you time to take everything in.
Got to go back 20th Sept for my official dating scan but due date is now moved to 28th March.
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## trixie79

ah look at your wee baby.....so cute!


----------



## Tobaira

Sorry to hear about the conveyor belt baby.. hope your scan on the 20th is more enjoyable. Not too far off. I'm counting the days until the 19th when I go in next.

I had my first experience with round ligament pain yesterday. and it was not fun!!! Every time I stood up I had tons of pain in the groin/hip area. It was fine when I was seated or laying down but standing up just wasn't happening. And I didn't have my computer home with me for work so I ended up having to take a sick day. I guess I really should bring it home with me every night just in case, but it's kind of heavy to lug back and forth. Maybe I need one of those rolling laptop carriers!!

Anyways, hope all you gals are doing well. Time definitely seems to be moving faster then it was in the beginning. Trying to get some stuff done around the house so we don't have to do it later. Looking forward to knowing both genders so we can work on putting the nursery together, although it may not make a difference since my idea is kind of gender neutral (a light yellow/orangish color on the walls with framed pictures of baby dragons). Probably will throw in some more fairy stuff if there are two girls though.


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies, hopefully will be better next time. Baby is currently 4cm so the scan picture looks practically to scale  am on :cloud9: x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Sorry about your scan being so quick baby :( Hope the next one will be better. 

That's too bad about the round ligament pain tobaira. I assume you probably have it worse with twins? Lots of stretching! I have had it, but it only lasts for a few seconds when I stand up too quickly. I still get menstrual like cramps though. My constipation has picked up again :growlmad: I really think my bleeding has a lot to do with constipation but it seems that nothing I can do can keep my regular. I started having orange pink spotting this morning, which happens sometimes before a bleed, so I am dreading the next few days. Oh well, once this is all over I will forget all about the stress it has caused.

How is everyone else doing? I'm thinking of getting a 3d ultrasound done. I thought my 22 week scan where they check the baby for everything was going to be that, but it wasn't. THey gave me a video of it, but honestly I could be looking at my liver for all I can tell. Are those 3d ultrasounds safe to do? I have another scan with my doctor tuesday so I guess I should probably ask him before doing anything. 

Hope you all are well!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

hi ladies, did you all have nice weekends? 

stranje - we are thinking of getting a 3d ultrasound too. im not very knowledgable but as far as i do know, i dont think they are any different to regular scans in terms of safety. how has the spotting been? better i hope

and hows the round ligament pain tobaira? hope you arent suffering too much x


----------



## trixie79

hi girls i had a lovely weekend and have a day off today so im still in my pjs!!! i dont plan on getting out off them!

tobaira i had that ligment pain with the triplets and omg it hurt! but be assured if you go on to get preg again there is hardly any pain as your already stretched!!!

we decided not to get a 3d scan as im getting scanned all the time and the pics are very clear.....back in 2morrow to see doc.....will be getting steriods soon.

only another 3 and half weeks to go and i can start to relax!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Trixie-fxed the next 3 1/2 weeks fly by..


----------



## _dreamer_

yeah i hope they go really quickly for you too trix. good that you are getting frequent scans though, must be good to know they are keeping a good eye on everything.

1 week and 3 days until my 20 week scan can't wait to see our little one again! x


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, glad to hear everyone is doing ok. Hope the time goes quickley for you Trixie. 
I have toyed with the idea of having a 3d scan, but decided againts it. Though I would love to see little ones face close up.
I had my 20 week scan today, all was well and we managed to avoid finding out the sex....eeek sooooo tempting though!!!
I had a much better experiance this time, the lady was lovely and I didnt feel rushed at all. In fact I was worried we were holding people up...the lady didnt seem to mind though.
Ive no real complaints at the moment other then slight backache and dizziness due to low bp. Hope it continues to go as well for all of us!!
Half way...blimmey!! x


----------



## Tobaira

yay dreamer! I'm down to 1 week until my next scan.. I do appreciate that time has begun to go by a little faster than it did at the beginning. We picked out paint samples yesterday to try on the walls - very excited about putting the nursery together.

The pain has eased up a lot since that one day. I'm still getting it occasionally but nowhere near as bad or for as long. Had a bit of a scare yesterday, I was diagnosed with a movement disorder 7 years ago or so (I occasionally have episodes where my arms or neck with spasm and twist uncontrollably), but had been able to come off all the medications 18 mos ago almost without incident (had one minor one last fall when I had pneumonia). But I had a brief episode yesterday which kind of freaked me out. Luckily it didn't last too long and I did have a little warning that it was coming (I was sitting down eating and got dizzy with an odd feeling in my head - it's almost like what people say they get before migraines). I was hoping not to have any during the pregnancy though, hopefully that will be the first and last!

I am pretty tired today. Canned two pints of tomato sauce last night - it better taste darn good because it took like 4 hours lol!!! I didn't realize how long it would take, I've only done pickles in the past and they are super easy and fast.. these.. not so much. I told dh he gets to do the pickles since he got wrapped up in a computer game and didn't help out at all!


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies!

Good news about your scan, Claire. I'm sure I'm going to have the same temptation to find out the sex when we get there! Hopefully it won't just be on display!

Tobaira, that does sound like a scare. FX'd it won't happen again!

Trixie, so hopeful that these few weeks fly by for you. I'm glad to hear you're getting lots of monitoring. That must help a lot.

Stranj, I don't think that the 3D scans are any more dangerous than any other type (which is to say not at all), but I don't know for sure. I definitely want to get one.

As for me, time is till moving waaaay too slowly. I'm really anxious for my 15 week appointment (have them every 4 weeks). I have a friend who lost her baby at that point, so I think once I make it past that, I'll feel a lot more secure. I'm such a worrywort, honestly. I had a pretty bad bloody nose also this weekend. Has anyone had those?? My "What to Expect When You're Expecting" says they are pregnancy related and nothing to worry about if the bleeding stops within 15 minutes, but still, kind of scary!!


----------



## Tobaira

I've had some minor bleeding in my nose - and I have heard that it's really normal. It is kind of weird, especially since I've never had a bloody nose in my life lol.. 

yeah time sped up for me after my 15 wk appointment, so hopefully it will be the same for you =)

heh - I just realized I'm a sweet potato! the picture looks kinda funny though


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear your all doing well.. I have my 16 week appt on wednesday.. then i can schedule my 20 week us.. :) Im excited.. so still like 4 weeks im sure till my scan.. staying team yellow too..


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies. I had my urine sample results back today asking me to provide another mid stream sample as mixed growth had been detected, anyone else had this?
Have read it can indicate urine infection which can lead to miscarriage or premature labour, have had no symptoms though of an infection x


----------



## trixie79

yeah beenthere done that....make sure you get an antibiotic it wont harm the baby...they will only give you a low grade one anyway....ive been on flagyl for months twice daily.....and had co amoxiclav at 11 weeks due to uti so dont worry....its worse if you dont take it!
just stay on top of them for the results.........


----------



## _dreamer_

yeah me too, they asked me to supply another sample, and then when the results came back, put me on low dose antibiotics. don't worry hun x


----------



## _dreamer_

1 day until 20 weeks!!!! halfway woohoo x


----------



## Claire1

I've been so excited lately, I cant believe we're half way! I am def feeling the baby now, mainly at night and when music is on funnily enough, but its def the baby. I cant wait for it to feel stronger and stronger so hubby can feel it. I keep dreaming about the baby too, I cant wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

I had my 16 weeks checkup.. all went good.. hb was about 148.. baby kicked the doppler too.. so cute.. next one is the fun 20 week us.. :) in a month.. oct 12th


----------



## Tobaira

yay for your 20 weeks dreamer!!!

that's cool about feeling the kicking Claire - I'm kind of looking forward to it, but at the same time a little nervous about feeling 8 limbs flailing around in there!

glad your 16 week checkup went well lilrojo!

just out of curiosity, are a lot of us going to be first time moms? This is my first time around.


----------



## trixie79

this will be the first one i get to take home! hopefully


----------



## lilrojo

This is my second baby.. I have a daughter who is 2. :)


----------



## workingttc

My first!


----------



## _dreamer_

it's my first too! 

claire, yey for the movements, i'm loving it. think i've been feeling baby flipping or something as well as the kicks, feels a little like my stomach is turning like if you go over a bump in the road or a dip on a rollarcoaster. the kicks are lovely when they are small tobaira, but i can imagine with 2 as they get bigger and kicks get stronger will be quite intense lol.

glad your 16 week app went well lilrojo 

are any UK ladies doing NCT? anyone else doing any private parenting/birthing type classes? my OH thinks its a lot of money (about £150) for what it is, i've heard really good things though, especially about the social side, meeting friends for life in a lot of cases...


----------



## baby2310

My first too  x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!!

So glad everyone's scans are going well! And I hope the time flys by for everyone! I keep feeling I am going to calm down once I hit this or that date, and then I just worry about the next thing :( Baby will be viable on saturday! Yay! My doctor said that the pregnant nurses who work in the NICU usually seem to calm down at about 28 weeks. He said once you hit about 28 weeks chances of everyone going well are really really good. Cant wait til we are all there!! 

I did ask my doctor about getting a 3d ultrasound. He said he personally feels they are creepy as it looks like a baby in a coffin lol, but that they are just the same as other ultrasounds with different software and are totally safe. I admit they do look creepy, but I think I will get one anyway!

Sorry for anyone dealing with infections :( I am prone to UTIs so I am keeping an eye on things. So far so good, and it is probably good that I am on pelvic rest because that always seemed to cause them for me. Most people I know got at least one in pregnancy so I think they are really common. 

Im still spotting, but it's been 3 weeks since I bled! Went to dr on Tuesday and everything good so far! My parents are celebrating their 50th anniv tomorrow so we've been very busy planning for that this weekend. 

DH can actually feel the baby kick now!!!! He starting being it to feel it at about 22 weeks! This is our first too! It's so exciting to feel the kicks!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!! :)


----------



## trixie79

thats great stranje......i measured at 22 weeks at my last scan which i dont think is possible but ill take it!!!......so i must beone week exactly ahead of my scan....but at the 20 week scan she put me back 2 days to the 28th jan....

its prob a good thing cause i cant count down the days to 24 weeks...

im doing ok at the minute, only at work yesterday i could hardly walk so i have an apt today wit the midwife and doc abt having SPD .......my pubic bone really hurts....so i have to ask for lighter duties at work, meaning i cant do home calls and mums will have to come in2 me!!!so i took annual leave today and tue so im not back in2 wed! ahhhhhhh relaxing time!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hiya, this is my 1st as well!
Great news to all the ladies who can feel movement now....I absoultly love it. I can understand why it might feel daunting if you have twins...twice the movement!
Dreamer I know exactly what you mean, it feels like rolls and flips. Getting stronger every day.
Good news Stranjegirl about your spotting, I hope it gets better for you. I had a friend who bleed through her entire pregnacy and went on to have a healthy baby! Not long till "v" day!
Hope you feel better soon trixie. x


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, hows everyone today? Good w/e's?

Have my 20 week scan in 68 hours, so excited to see baby again, make sure everything is ok and hopefully find out the gender!

How did the app go trix? Are you feeling any better?

x


----------



## Tobaira

yay your scan is coming up dreamer! I have a little under 4 hours until mine, very excited! :wohoo:

on a side note I found that my skin is a lot more sensitive right now. I made some salsa last night, same as last year with 3 anaheim peppers in it.. and apparently I should have used gloves. Yowzers! I totally burnt the tips of 4 fingers.. the pain comes and goes but when it's here it hurts really bad!! I didn't use gloves last year either and had no problems at all, but this year it's a different story.. I also ended up having to make second batch with only 1 pepper because the normal one tastes so hot I can't eat it :( My husband is loving it though, so at least I know it's good even if I can't taste it.

did I mention my scan is in less than 4 hours??!! yeah so I'm a bit excited. And I'm at 19 wks today, pretty much the halfway mark with twins.

hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hooray tobaira thats so exciting! are you hoping to find out second babies gender? congrats for hitting half way :D

ouch on the peppers!!!


----------



## Tobaira

yeah hopefully we can find out twin B's gender - and get another confirmation that twin A is a girl. Then we can get moving on the nursery and clothes and registering and all that good stuff. We already have names for any situation (unless the girl from last time turns into boy, we only have one boy name picked out).


----------



## Tobaira

So it's official - 
we're having two little girls!!!!!

I'm kind of bummed though.. my mom and my sister wanted to know right away but they were both less than enthused when I told them. We have 4 girls on my side of the family so I know everyone was really hoping for at least one boy from us (and truth be told, I was kinda hoping for a boy too, we were going to name his middle name after my dad), but couldn't they have been a little more excited? DH's parents were so excited (they already have 2 of each so they didn't care). Anyways, I'm a little deflated after talking to them.

The scan went well although they were having temperature issues in the building.. halfway through the scan I was getting really hot so I went out to the hallway to cool off and literally almost passed out. I sat right down on the floor - I think I freaked out the nurse and the doctor when they walked out of another room and saw me there on the floor. But I didn't fall (course if I hadn't sat down I totally would have). I was able to cool off but wow.. I don't think I've ever come that close to passing out before!


----------



## workingttc

Oh, I think 2 little girls sounds lovely! I'm sorry the reaction from your family was not super positive - that can be so deflating! I'm sure they'll come around. Can they tell (and sorry if you've already addressed this in a prior post) if the twins will be identical or fraternal?


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for two little girls.. thats so exciting.. :)


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on the twin girls Tobaira!! I'm sure your family will come around. My mom really wanted me to have a girl, but is so excited about baby Jack now!!

My good friend just had twin girls on Sept 3rd and they are so precious. I haven't actually seen them yet (only in pics), but I will this Friday. They were born at 34w5d, one weighed 4 lb 4 oz and the other 4 lb 10 oz. So not too bad to be a bit early. They also only spent 2 weeks in the NICU which I think was really good. Only reason they were there so long was because they were just not eating like they needed to, so they had little feeding tubes in their noses. The pics of them with their feeding tubes was so cute! Ha! But no issues with lungs or breathing or anything which is great!! 
Sorry, I know I went off on a bit of a rant, but she's the only person I know close who's had twins.....

I have an appt this Friday, but I don't think it'll be anything special....except this is my first experience with my new dr since I'm being forced against my will to change because of insurance!! AAaahh! Makes me so mad, but I've heard great things about this Dr and he comes highly recommended, but it's really the fact that he's a HE!! I know that shouldn't matter, but I've only ever went to my Dr who's a female, so it will def. be a change. Oh well, nothing I can do except suck it up!

Hope you all are well.... 
Oh, and I hope you get to find out your baby's sex Thursday Dreamer!! Good luck!!

OFFICIALLY HALFWAY TOMORROW!! YAY!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Good luck ladyL and dreamer with your scans!!! Very excited for you, and LadyL, I was the same way with male doctors. I had only been to females and when I moved to this area over a year ago my friend convinced me to go to her male doctor (obgyn) and I am SO happy I have him. We were supposed to move next month, but I didn't want to leave him because he is the best doctor, both knowledgeable and bedside manner, that I have ever had in my life. He's gay which helps a lot with the comfort level, and I honestly feel more comfortable with him than I did with any female doctor, ever. I really hope you have the same experience. I just wanted to tell you that to give you some hope that male doctors can be wonderful sometimes!

Congrats Tobaira!!! I know what you mean about being bummed as we thought we were having a boy and the middle name was going to be my dad's. He is almost 80 and I was excited to still have him here and name the baby after him. Oh well, aside from the name thing I know having a girl is going to be wonderful, and especially for you as they will be best friends!!! The twin girls I know are so close and it is so neat to see! Congrats and I know your family will be thrilled once it settles in!!


----------



## Tobaira

Thanks girls I really appreciate all your words.. my poor husband, I haven't been overly emotional this whole pregnancy and this has just got me turned into the waterworks. And I'm one of those people who really really really hates to cry.. I'm sure tomorrow will be better. =)

working - they were pretty sure they were fraternal at my first visit at 7 weeks and I guess that's when you can really tell, but there is always the chance they could be identical - we won't know until after their born and even then it might take awhile

sorry about having to change dr's LadyL - I totally know what you mean about the dr being a he, that would bother me too, but hopefully he's so great that you forget all about that


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats on your twin girlies tobaira!!! sorry to hear about your family's reaction, i'm sure they will come around. any baby is a gift no matter the gender and i'm sure they'll see that. just takes a bit of getting used to if you had hopes it was one or the other i guess.

i don't know quite how it works in the US, but in the UK we see a midwife who is the primary carer during pregnancy and only a few times the doctor. My midwife is a lovely lady, and my doctor a male (the random one i saw when we went in to confirm the pregnancy at 5 weeks as that seems to be who you are assigned!) but he only sees us a couple of times, and just checks blood pressure etc so it doesnt bother me he is male x


----------



## lilrojo

Lady-I had a female dr as well.. with the birth of my dd.. that was all i ever wanted.. and now i have a male and he is great.. sometimes men are better than women at being drs... :) and yay for you all being 20 weeks or about that.. were all getting there now..


----------



## baby2310

congratulations tobaira! take no notice of your family, your babies are a blessing x

had my nt scan today, baby was very laid back with arms by its head and ankles crossed, just like its father lol
measuring just over 7 cm now, i couldn't believe the changes in 2 weeks. was amazing and a much nicer experience this time around  x


----------



## Future Mama

Hi girls, how are all of you doing? I just wanted to let you all know that I FINALLY got my :bfp:! I am so excited I'm still shaking! I haven't had a whole lot of symptoms so it hasn't really sunk in yet. My EDD is June 1st, 2012!!!!! I've attached a picture of my test because I'm just soooo excited!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilrojo

WAHOOOO.... Futuremama... Im so excited for you.. welcome over to the PAL.. H & H 9 months to you.. and yay for a summer baby.. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Hi girls, how are all of you doing? I just wanted to let you all know that I FINALLY got my :bfp:! I am so excited I'm still shaking! I haven't had a whole lot of symptoms so it hasn't really sunk in yet. My EDD is June 1st, 2012!!!!! I've attached a picture of my test because I'm just soooo excited!!!!

Yay!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!! I have been watching your charts and was just about to check to see if you tested when I saw your post here! That is such great news. TTC is so draining but it is all worth it when you finally get that bfp! Congrats futuremama! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!!!!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

CONGRATULATIONS futuremama!!!! so excited for you to get your :bfp: welcome to the grad thread :D xxx


----------



## Tobaira

:wohoo: Welcome Future mama!! I'm so happy to see you over here!!! Maybe that was a lucky box of sticks... lol!!! =)


----------



## _dreamer_

less than 24 hours til my scan eek!!!!!! x


----------



## workingttc

This is the best news!! So happy for your Futuremama!!! Welcome to the Grad thread!! :happydance:

We had our 15 week appointment today...and now DH is saying he feels like maybe we should have found out the gender...I don't know that we're going to stay team green for too long now. He seems to be changing his mind (and since I don't feel strongly either way--but would love to know--we're following his lead). Soooo we'll see what 19 weeks brings!


----------



## Future Mama

Thank you guys so much!! I'm glad everyone is doing so well. I'm just so excited to finally be here with you girls!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claire1

Yay congratulations future mama, fantastic news. Hope you stop shaking soon.
Also congratulations tobaira, how lovely to have two twin girls...so cute.
Cant wait to hear what your having dreamer....bet you are so excited xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

When is your first dr's appt futuremama?

Dreamer, I will cross my fingers that today goes by very quickly for you! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!

Is anyone else getting leg cramps?? FOr some reason I thought I was doing so well and hadn't had one until a few weeks ago I got a terrible one. My leg was sore for a week after. Then the night before last I got 2 at the same time!!! ONe is each leg at the same time and I thought I was going to die. ONe leg was worse than the other and it is still so so sore. My feet also feel like they could cramp up any minute. Between the random bleeding (which always comes in the middle of the night or first thing in the morning) and the leg cramps, I am afraid to go to sleep! Hope everyone else is getting by without cramps!!!


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> When is your first dr's appt futuremama?
> 
> Dreamer, I will cross my fingers that today goes by very quickly for you! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!
> 
> Is anyone else getting leg cramps?? FOr some reason I thought I was doing so well and hadn't had one until a few weeks ago I got a terrible one. My leg was sore for a week after. Then the night before last I got 2 at the same time!!! ONe is each leg at the same time and I thought I was going to die. ONe leg was worse than the other and it is still so so sore. My feet also feel like they could cramp up any minute. Between the random bleeding (which always comes in the middle of the night or first thing in the morning) and the leg cramps, I am afraid to go to sleep! Hope everyone else is getting by without cramps!!!

I'm going to the dr tomorrow for a blood test, and again on Monday to make sure they're increasing like they should. I guess my first ultrasound will be in a couple weeks. They said they generally do them around 6-7 weeks. I'm sorry you're having leg cramps, I'm really nervous about them since I get them occasionally now and they HURT! My mom said she experienced them throughout both her pregnancies, so I imagine it's fairly common. I hope they get better soon


----------



## Future Mama

Tobaira said:


> :wohoo: Welcome Future mama!! I'm so happy to see you over here!!! Maybe that was a lucky box of sticks... lol!!! =)

I really think the box of sticks helped me this month!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tobaira

omg stranje, leg cramps in both legs at once??!!! I am so sorry! I get them probably once or twice a week but only in one leg.. always in the middle of the night and I literally wake up screaming from the pain (my poor husband it scares him to death).. and then occasionally when they wander down into my foot.. ouch! They don't tend to last too long for me but I'm usually sore 2 days later from it.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> omg stranje, leg cramps in both legs at once??!!! I am so sorry! I get them probably once or twice a week but only in one leg.. always in the middle of the night and I literally wake up screaming from the pain (my poor husband it scares him to death).. and then occasionally when they wander down into my foot.. ouch! They don't tend to last too long for me but I'm usually sore 2 days later from it.

THat is when I am getting mine, during the night...and I too am screaming and yelling to my husband to flex my foot back, and he always is half asleep and flexes it the wrong way!!! Sorry you are going through the same thing :( I think my doctor said to take a magnesium citrate supplement, but I can't remember if it was citrate or a different type of magnesium. I will have to ask him next appt! I know I have to work on my water intake, and if I remember correctly you said you did also! Maybe that will help! I'll let you know if anything works!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> StranjeGirl said:
> 
> 
> When is your first dr's appt futuremama?
> 
> Dreamer, I will cross my fingers that today goes by very quickly for you! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!
> 
> Is anyone else getting leg cramps?? FOr some reason I thought I was doing so well and hadn't had one until a few weeks ago I got a terrible one. My leg was sore for a week after. Then the night before last I got 2 at the same time!!! ONe is each leg at the same time and I thought I was going to die. ONe leg was worse than the other and it is still so so sore. My feet also feel like they could cramp up any minute. Between the random bleeding (which always comes in the middle of the night or first thing in the morning) and the leg cramps, I am afraid to go to sleep! Hope everyone else is getting by without cramps!!!
> 
> I'm going to the dr tomorrow for a blood test, and again on Monday to make sure they're increasing like they should. I guess my first ultrasound will be in a couple weeks. They said they generally do them around 6-7 weeks. I'm sorry you're having leg cramps, I'm really nervous about them since I get them occasionally now and they HURT! My mom said she experienced them throughout both her pregnancies, so I imagine it's fairly common. I hope they get better soonClick to expand...

Let us know how your appts go!! I think it is good to wait til 6-7 weeks as I had 2 very early on and the second one at 5+4 the doctor (not my doctor, but his partner) couldn't see anything and I thought I had a blighted ovum. At 6+3 my doctor was able to see a heartbeat. I was all stressed out for nothing. Next time I am waiting til 6-7 weeks. I have heard of that happening to so many people! 
Hope we figure out the leg cramp thing by the time they hit you! I know water intake makes a difference when you are not pregnant, and I would get them from not drinking a lot, so if you typically don't get enough fluids start now! These leg cramps are much worse for me in the sense that i am sore for week afterwards!!! I was really slacking on my water for a couple of days before my last cramp and I am not taking any more chances in case that something to do with it. I'd rather pee all night than wake up to that any more than I have to lol!


----------



## LadyL

YAY FUTUREMAMA!! So glad to see you got your BFP!! So happy for you!

I have not had any leg cramps, but my ankles are starting to swell like crazy!!! I mean, serious swelling-- pitting edema! I am on my feet for 12 hours a day-3 days a week, and by my last day, they are HUGE!! I can push in around my ankles and an indention will stay there for at least 30 seconds, and my feet ache so bad! I guess I'm just gonna see what my dr says friday. I'm really worried that this may affect my job later on; and I so do not want to have to cut down hours, but I may have to. My job is so physical and I am pulling on heavy patients all day, not to mention a 1.5 hour drive--one way! I am completely exhausted by the end of my 3 shifts!! Blah blah, sorry for the whine...

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes tomorrow Dreamer!
Good luck with the blood tests tomorrow too Futuremama!! So excited you have joined us!! Yay!!


----------



## _dreamer_

well ladies, the scan went sooooooo well. everything was perfect, no abnormalities noted!

AND we're having a little GIRL :pink:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

sooooo excited. we went and brought a little pink outfit afterwards. will post a scan pic soon as I can xxx


----------



## Tobaira

congrats on the girl dreamer!!!! Yay!!!

LadyL - omg you are on your feet 12 hrs a day for 3 days? and a 90 minute commute each way?! I would be so miserable!! You have every right to whine lol!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Here's the best piccie

Estimated weight is 367g or 13ozs, head circumference is 191mm (if only for birth haha)

EDD is still 2nd Feb

This scan was much better than my last, the lady was lovely and made OH feel at ease and part of it (not sure if you remember me saying but he was quite excluded at the last one). Much better experience :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Edited.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Future Mama

Wow, a little girl, that's so exciting!! I'm glad everything went so well!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on team pink Dreamer... there sure is alot of pink going on... I hope to be team blue.. lol as i have a pink.. :) find out at birth.. :)

Future has it sunk it yet.. lol

I agree ladyL you can whine.. I would be too..


----------



## workingttc

Congrats, Dreamer! Such a cute pic!


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on the baby girl dreamer!! Cute pic. Glad your scan went better for y'all this time!!

Haha! Thanks ladies! I've been off today and have tried to keep my feet up most of the day, and almost all of the swelling is gone! So I'm sure it's definitely related to me being on my feet all day. Also, I was so worried because I had gained 4 pounds in 3 days, but had lost 3 pounds when I weighed this morning. So now I'm thinking that was mostly from fluid retention.


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations futuremama, i am so happy for you!!!!! xx

Congrats on the baby girl dreamer, such exciting news xx


----------



## _dreamer_

thanks for all your congrats ladies :D xxx


----------



## Claire1

Aww, congratulations Dreamer! What a cute picture xxx


----------



## trixie79

OMG futuremama, im abit emotional at the minute, that i almost cried when i saw your post....im so so happy for you.....
i hope its a sticky one h&h 9 months to you!

dreamer congrats on a girl ahhhhh the ic is sooo cute!

well i still can hardly walk! so im going off work next week! i have a belt which kind of helps........im getting major kicks this week....dont know if i like them or not cause they make me jump!!!!!! i think he will be a boxer or a footballer!!!


----------



## Future Mama

Thank you so much trixie!! It's so exciting you're having a little boy!!!!

I had my first dr. appointment yesterday, they did a blood and urine test and checked my uterus (which was already enlarged :happydance:). I go back in about 2 weeks for my first ultrasound. I can't wait to see my baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future Mama

I had a quick question for you girls. I just got a call from the dr who said that my progesterone was excellent, but my hcg level was a little low. It was 63. I am going back in Monday for another blood test to see if they're increasing. Does 63 seem really low for 13dpo? I know the levels can vary a lot, but I'm really stressed out that it's just too low.


----------



## _dreamer_

sorry hun i don't know, we dont seem to get hcg levels taken here in the UK. i have read on here when people are concerned, that they shouldnt be worried about the exact level, but that its should be doubling every 72 hours. sorry to hear you're stressed, least they've got you back in on mon to check the levels again. try not to worry, i'm sure it will be fine xxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

PS just found this, seems quite usefull and seems your levels are normal going by that 

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats on the girl dreamer!!! We are both team pink! It sounds like this experience was much better for you!!! We are doing a 3d one sunday! Can't wait!

So sorry for the swelling LadyL. :( I can't believe how much you are on your feet. My commute is awful too, but I am sitting all day...much more bearable than standing. I can't imagine having to stand, I don't think I could do it. Be sure to take breaks and put your feet up!

Trixie is sound like your pain is still bad...what exactly does it feel like? Can a chiropractor or anything help?? Can you get comfortable in any position? So sorry you have to deal with this. :hugs:

Congrats on your first dr's appt futuremama!!!! I don't know much about hcg as my dr never tested for it, but from what I read yours seems within normal range. I heard that it is usually pretty low at first, especially within that 2 week wait period, so you seem to fit right within the normal range from what I have read. I have heard the important thing is that it doubles. Sorry the dr scared you :( I think drs dont realize that we analyze every word they use. I remember how scary that time was, hoping that the pregnancy stuck. I was taking like 10 IC pg tests a day making sure they were still positive until 6 weeks (my spotting and bleeding didn't help the fear either) I say get used to it though! Once you get over this fear the next one comes lol. I thought that once my down syndrome test results came back, if they were good, I would feel great, but instead I then started worrying about incompetent cervix, and now I am paranoid of preterm labor. And I know once I deliver I will freak out about SIDS, and it goes on and on. THey say that your worrying about your child starts as soon as you get that BFP! I bet everything will turn out perfectly on monday and you can then move right on to the next thing to worry about! Have you had any symptoms yet? For me the lovely cramps started pretty early on, 12dpo. Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## Tobaira

congrats on the girl dreamer - nice picture!

sorry future, I don't know anything about hcg levels either. 

so apparently my feet grew overnight.. at least it feels like it. turns out only 2 pairs of my shoes (besides sandals or flip flops) will fit me! And at least the pair I'm wearing now is super tight! I had them off earlier in the day, but then my feet got even bigger so I had to smoosh them back into my shoes to take my afternoon walk.. not taking them off until I get home now!! Looks like I'll be going to buy some new shoes this weekend..


----------



## LadyL

I don't have any advice about hcg levels either. But from what little I've heard, I think it matters more that they double like they're supposed to, rather than the number itself!! I'm sure everything will be just fine!!

Tobaira...sorry about your growing feet!! I think it's pretty common for your feet to grow during pregnancy though. Annoying, I know!! I mean, you'd think that since we won't be able to wear any of our same clothes, we could at least wear our same shoes!!

So my new doctor is great!! I am so glad. Of course, he didn't have to get "personal" with me since I've already had my pelvic exam and pap smear earlier, so that made it easier! But, I really think I'm gonna like him. He even gave me his personal cell phone number!! (He said he doesn't give it out to anyone but nurses, because he says that nurses NEVER call about things, but if they do, it usually means something! Ha!!) He is a lot more laid back than my other dr too. She was telling me that she wanted me to only gain 20 pounds for the whole pregnancy (and I started out normal weight for my height, so most would say 25-35 lbs). I expressed concerns to him that I had already gained 14 lbs and he was fine with that. He actually said since I'm tall, I should be at the top end of weight gain, and he didn't mind if gained 40!! Whew! What a relief!!
As for the swelling, he didn't seem too concerned with that either. I just have to wear those hideous compression stockings to work. He said as long as it stays in my feet, and not in my hands, face, and neck; it's fine--just uncomfortable!

But baby Jack seems great! Heart rate 158! Oh, and I get my next sonogram at 28 weeks to check to see if my placenta has moved up, they are gonna do a 3D one for free!! Yay! I wasn't gonna do it just because it was $150, and I didn't want to pay that much, but I'm excited now!! 

Next appt is the dreaded glucose tolerance test!! Ugh. But he did give me some advise to help pass it.....He said to try not to eat any simple sugars the day before, like white bread, sodas, etc. Basically try to stay sugar free!! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## trixie79

morning ladies, was off work again yesterday and not back till wed and thursday then im going off! i know its so early but my pelvis is really sore when i walk that it would take my breath away sometimes....i can almost feel my pubic bone crunch when i go up and down stairs.....fortunately the belt is sort of helping and being off work i know will help!

i still look at my bump ( which is bloody massive!) and think oh my god im pregnant.....

i think i have put on 7-8 lbs so i must have lost weight elsewer cause i look like im about to pop! and people keep asking me how long do you have left??and im like ummmm3 months!!!!! i have even had a few people say are you sure your not having triplets! if only they knew my past they would be mortified!

my wee boy is kicking the life out of me so my placenta must have moved up or he is just strong!

future dont worry too much about hcg levels, they did them on me on day 14 /15 and i think mine was around 120 which would mean your right on track. they dont routinely do them over here but must have done that one on me to see if it was ok, they didnt even do it again, i dont think! has it sunk in yet???


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi all,
LadyL so glad your new man doctor was pretty good :)

Tobaira are your feet swollen or just seem to have grown?

Trixie, sorry you're in so much pain, sounds awful. Glad you're feeling your little boy kicking lots though, such a lovely feeling isn't it.

I went to a NCT nearly new sale yesterday with my sister, and picked up a few bargains and they were all either brand new or looked it. Spent £11.50 (plus £2 to get in)! Thought I'd attach a couple of piccies of my cute girlie bargains. Has anyone else got any piccies they'd like to share? I love seeing all the weeny baby things!
 



Attached Files:







P1050059.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2









P1050060.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1









P1050061.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 1









P1050062.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









P1050063.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## _dreamer_

The last 3 are the girlie things we've brought brand new so far. We've got quite a few neutral bits already too. 

I washed all the bits I got from the nearly new sale, and hung them to dry, couldnt stop looking at them! I've never been so happy to do washing haha x
 



Attached Files:







P1050064.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









P1050073.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2









P1050074.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









P1050075.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2









P1050076.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## trixie79

ah sooooooooooo sweet! love the last outfit!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Love the cute clothes dreamer!!! Baby clothes are so adorable!!!

Hope you feel better Trixie. I wish there was something they could do for you. Hopefully some rest will help things settle down. 

I think my feet have grown too Tobaira. I hate it because I am very tall, 6'2, so my feet were already size 11. It was hard enough to find shoes before!!

So glad you like your new dr LadyL! It makes such a difference to be with someone who treats you well and you trust!!

Good luck tomorrow futuremama! Hope your numbers are exactly where they should be!

I just came back from our 3d ultrasound! It was so neat. I will post a pic when I pick out a decent one. They confirmed it is definitely a girl!! She kept wanting to hide her face with her hands and feet, but we got a couple decent pics. I notice when I use my home doppler she kicks at it. I feel bad, I am such a worry wart and use it all the time, and I don't think she likes it :( I only use it for about 30 seconds though. We were excited to get an idea of what she looks like, and to get confirmation of a girl!! 

Hope everyone is feeling well! :)


----------



## Tobaira

LadyL - great to hear that you like your doctor.. that is so good. I actually switched offices when we started trying to get pregnant, I had always gone to one office and see the nurse practitioner for my annuals, but the actual OB in that office totally creeped me out (I'm sure he's a nice guy, but he just gave me the creeps). And that's very cool that you'll get the 3d look for free?

Trixie - sorry to hear your sore, glad the belt is helping and even gladder that you are getting a break from work, that will help tons I'm sure!

Dreamer - love the little girl stuff! I'm thinking with my feet it's more that they are swollen than grown, although I think my arches are flattening out which is widening them a little bit. Of course having always had narrow feet maybe that part isn't so bad?

Stranje - wow 6'2 - you're almost a foot taller than me! I'm excited to see the picture. I still have one that I was going to post but I keep forgetting to bring it downstairs to scan (and yes I'm way too lazy to go up and down more than once a night lol!)

Busy weekend here - my husband brewed his Twin Barleywine (beer) on Saturday (he plans to drink a bottle a year on their bdays and then share a bottle with them when they turn 21). And then today we went out and got some secondhand clothes to turn into his Halloween costume and I had a knitting class. So far not too bad of a weekend, have had mild heartburn every evening and have had to stop and put my feet up during the day and in the evening because my feet swell up. It's a toss up whether its normal pregnancy swelling or my thyroid (it's caused swelling before) but I'm not worried because all my numbers (thyroid and bp) have been where they want them. It is very annoying though. My hands swell up a little too. Guess I should get used to this. I have tomorrow off of work, going up to a local mountain town with my dad to do some gambling.. mama need a new pair of shoes (no really I do lol!!) - and I'll be 20 weeks - halfway there (and more if they come early like people say they will).

Oh yeah, we also painted some test colors on the wall of the nursery so I can figure out what color we're going to paint it. And our cribs came in, so we have to go pick those up too. Very excited!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I had a quick question for you girls. I just got a call from the dr who said that my progesterone was excellent, but my hcg level was a little low. It was 63. I am going back in Monday for another blood test to see if they're increasing. Does 63 seem really low for 13dpo? I know the levels can vary a lot, but I'm really stressed out that it's just too low.

How did the blood test go? Do you get the results right away, or do you have to wait a while? HOpe everything is looking good!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> LadyL - great to hear that you like your doctor.. that is so good. I actually switched offices when we started trying to get pregnant, I had always gone to one office and see the nurse practitioner for my annuals, but the actual OB in that office totally creeped me out (I'm sure he's a nice guy, but he just gave me the creeps). And that's very cool that you'll get the 3d look for free?
> 
> Trixie - sorry to hear your sore, glad the belt is helping and even gladder that you are getting a break from work, that will help tons I'm sure!
> 
> Dreamer - love the little girl stuff! I'm thinking with my feet it's more that they are swollen than grown, although I think my arches are flattening out which is widening them a little bit. Of course having always had narrow feet maybe that part isn't so bad?
> 
> Stranje - wow 6'2 - you're almost a foot taller than me! I'm excited to see the picture. I still have one that I was going to post but I keep forgetting to bring it downstairs to scan (and yes I'm way too lazy to go up and down more than once a night lol!)
> 
> Busy weekend here - my husband brewed his Twin Barleywine (beer) on Saturday (he plans to drink a bottle a year on their bdays and then share a bottle with them when they turn 21). And then today we went out and got some secondhand clothes to turn into his Halloween costume and I had a knitting class. So far not too bad of a weekend, have had mild heartburn every evening and have had to stop and put my feet up during the day and in the evening because my feet swell up. It's a toss up whether its normal pregnancy swelling or my thyroid (it's caused swelling before) but I'm not worried because all my numbers (thyroid and bp) have been where they want them. It is very annoying though. My hands swell up a little too. Guess I should get used to this. I have tomorrow off of work, going up to a local mountain town with my dad to do some gambling.. mama need a new pair of shoes (no really I do lol!!) - and I'll be 20 weeks - halfway there (and more if they come early like people say they will).
> 
> Oh yeah, we also painted some test colors on the wall of the nursery so I can figure out what color we're going to paint it. And our cribs came in, so we have to go pick those up too. Very excited!

I am just imaginig you 5'3 and pregnant with twins!!! You'll have to post a pic closer to the end!!! Hope the swelling has let up a bit, but you should get some new shoes anyway!


----------



## _dreamer_

yes futuremama how did it go? hope your levels are rising nicely xxx

tobaira, we've also painted 2 test patches on the wall but didnt like either so we're going in to pick up some others soon 

hope all you ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

when you get a chance trix, do you mind updating the first page? 

:pink: for me :winkwink:

thanks huni! x


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies, I saw this on another thread and thought it was a bit of fun. Give it a go and let us know the results, esp you ladies who already know what your having. Will be good to see the odds xx

Edit- Rubbish, it didnt copy properly. 

Basically its the ring test to predict if your having a girl or boy and how many.

Attach a length of thread 5-6 inches to your wedding ring,engagment ring or needle.
Turn your left palm upside down to face the floor.
Knock the hanging ring and thread 3 times between your thumb and 1st finger in the "L" shape bit.
Turn you hand over and hang the ring/needle over your wrist.
Wait for it to stop swinging/spinning and look out for circular movement or back and forward movement.
Circular-girl, back and forth- boy. If it pauses between and starts moving again that indicates another pregnancy. If it doesnt pause it can mean twins.
The ring should stop moving on its own to know when its ended.
Its an old wives tell but a bit of fun, give it a go.

My results was girl then boy! xx


----------



## _dreamer_

??? did you miss a link or something hun lol x


----------



## lilrojo

thats what i was wondering..


----------



## Claire1

Yep!! ha ha, but have written instead...computers aren't my strong point lol


----------



## Tobaira

hey Claire - I had tried that test before I knew what I was having and on one side of my belly it said girl and the other it said boy.. of course they are both girls. I'm not sure about the whole twin test thing, I hadn't looked for that.. maybe I'll try it again tonight and see.


----------



## Claire1

Tobaira said:


> hey Claire - I had tried that test before I knew what I was having and on one side of my belly it said girl and the other it said boy.. of course they are both girls. I'm not sure about the whole twin test thing, I hadn't looked for that.. maybe I'll try it again tonight and see.

Good old wives tales, Its just a bit of fun taken with a pinch of salt. I've known it accurate for some, but it is a 50-50 chance haha x


----------



## trixie79

i did that before too, with my grannys wedding ring before she died....im apparently having 8 childen, well i guess im half way there!!!! it gave her a giggle if anything else! strange thing is i did it on her and she had 6 children and a 7th m/c ....she never told anyone it was a girl and all her children came up in order and her 2 sons who passed away years ago swung a different direction! very weird! slightly spooky!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I hope I attached this pic correctly- It is from the 3d ultrasound. She kept covering her face so we didn't get that many great pics, but this one shows a little bit!
 



Attached Files:







BABY_280.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh stranjegirl she's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! What a cutie pie.

Love those 3D scans xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thank you! These scans are kinda creepy looking because they look all bumpy!! Oh well, it does show some of the features!

Hope everyone is doing well! Has anyone heard from futuremama? I really hope her blood test went well!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Stanje-beautiful baby girl.. :) i too love the 3d scans.. 

I too have been wondeirng about future.. hope all is okay.. if your reading hun please let us know how your blood tests went..


----------



## Future Mama

Hey guys, I wanted to update you on what's going on with me. My hcg levels are not doubling like they should be, they went from 63 to 99 in 4 days, so the midwife told me I would miscarry in the next week or 2. I went in again today for another blood test, they're monitoring me to make sure I'm not having an ectopic pregnancy. I was really upset yesterday, but feeling ok today. I just hope my levels drop quickly so we can start trying again. I hope everyone is doing well. I'll keep you guys updated if I hear anything from my dr.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to update you on what's going on with me. My hcg levels are not doubling like they should be, they went from 63 to 99 in 4 days, so the midwife told me I would miscarry in the next week or 2. I went in again today for another blood test, they're monitoring me to make sure I'm not having an ectopic pregnancy. I was really upset yesterday, but feeling ok today. I just hope my levels drop quickly so we can start trying again. I hope everyone is doing well. I'll keep you guys updated if I hear anything from my dr.

Oh no futuremama, I am so so sorry :hugs: Please keep us updated and I am sending you lots of prayers and positive wishes. :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

StranjeGirl said:


> I hope I attached this pic correctly- It is from the 3d ultrasound. She kept covering her face so we didn't get that many great pics, but this one shows a little bit!

Aww how cute. Its so amazing isn't it!


----------



## Claire1

Future Mama said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to update you on what's going on with me. My hcg levels are not doubling like they should be, they went from 63 to 99 in 4 days, so the midwife told me I would miscarry in the next week or 2. I went in again today for another blood test, they're monitoring me to make sure I'm not having an ectopic pregnancy. I was really upset yesterday, but feeling ok today. I just hope my levels drop quickly so we can start trying again. I hope everyone is doing well. I'll keep you guys updated if I hear anything from my dr.


Oh gosh, I'm so so sorry you have to go through this futuremama. Must be so hard for you. Thinking of you hun x:hugs:


----------



## Tobaira

so sorry to hear that futuremama :( will keep you in my thoughts.

stranje - cute picture =) I agree about the 3d scans, you have to focus on the cute parts otherwise they are a little creepy. =)


----------



## lilrojo

Oh future i am so so sorry.. keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.. hope its not ectopic and you can get back to trying again soon.. still so hard.. big hugs..


----------



## _dreamer_

so sorry to hear that futuremama :( really hope its not ectopic, thinking of you xxx


----------



## trixie79

futuremama im soo sorry is there any hope??? you take care of yourself, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

:hugs: futuremama


----------



## baby2310

so sorry to hear that future, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## workingttc

So so sorry Future. Really hoping that things turn around and your little bean is ok. We are all here for u and hoping for u. Big :hugs:


----------



## Future Mama

Thanks for all the support. My dr just called to tell me that now my hog is at 893! It went from 63 at 13dpo to 99 at 17dpo, and 893 at 19dpo! He is having me go in tomorrow for an ultrasound to see what's going on. I'm so confused right now but just hoping and praying this baby sticks. Please pray for my little bean!! I'll keep you guys updated after my ultrasound tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## _dreamer_

My fingers are so tightly crossed for you hun! Please be a sticky bean! Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Im praying for you and your little baby future.. keeping my fxed and everything else crossed for tomorrow.. big big hugs.. must be such an emotional time right now..


----------



## LadyL

So glad to hear there's still hope Futuremama!! Will be thinking and praying for you and your little one!! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh my gosh futuremama I am so hoping for you that everything is ok! The rollercoaster must be so hard :( I went through it too early on...not with hcg levels as they didn't take those, but they thought I was miscarrying due to spotting and nothing forming inside. Sometimes there are exceptions to the norm!!! I hope they can verify something for you at the ultrasound tomorrow. I went in at 5+4 and unfortunately they could see nothing but a gestational sac, but the doctor I saw felt pretty certain it was not ectopic because the gestational sac had a halo around it, and I guess you can see a "pseudo sac" in the uterus when you have an ectopic pregnancy, but it is missing the halo. So since you are so early they may not be able to see too much, but hopefully they can at least confirm that it is in the right place and give you that peace of mind. Sending lots of prayers and got everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## trixie79

oh futuremama, i hope everything is good. it sounds promising....ill have everything crossed for you. your head must be mangled. xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Your in my thoughts today Future... good luck hun..


----------



## Claire1

Pleased to hear there is some hope Future. We're all behind with fx'd. xx


----------



## Tobaira

fingers and toes crossed for you futuremama! :hugs:


----------



## baby2310

fingers crossed for you future hun, thinking of you x x


----------



## Rachael1981

How did the scan go future mama? x


----------



## trixie79

hi rach, how you getting on? cant believe your near 11 weeks! when is your scan?

im officially 23 + 3 weeks today even though the doc says im more im going by my ticker just to be sure, in case any thing happens...i lost the triplets at 23+1 and 23+3.....its weird to know wat my baby looks like right now!

im totally nesting too....i have done up my bedroom, moving furniture in today! im completely broke!


----------



## Rachael1981

Once today is over you'll be officially more pregnant than you've ever been trixie! Woohoo! :D

I'm doing well thanks. Scan is a week on Friday (October 14th) just hope there's something in there and it's doing well! :wacko:


----------



## trixie79

whoo-whoooooo im am officially more pregnant than i have every been......maybe i can start to relax!!!!
have docs apt 2morrrow, think ill be getting steriods soon!


----------



## Future Mama

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple days, but wanted to update you guys again. The ultrasound showed no sac or anything and I started bleeding Friday. It was pretty painful Saturday, but now I feel a little better. The dr said he would consider this a chemical pregnancy (I disagree) and that we could start trying again immediately. Thank you all for all the support, hopefully I'll be back soon.


----------



## workingttc

Future, I'm so heartbroken for you. I do hope we'll see you back here very soon; from what I've heard, chances are highest to get a bfp after a loss, so hopefully it will happen quickly. :hugs:

Trixie, yay for passing that huge milestone!


----------



## LadyL

Oh Futuremama, I'm so sorry!! I hope so much that you'll be back here with us soon!! You take care of yourself and we'll all be wishing you luck and keeping our fingers and toes crossed for you! 


Yay Trixie, this is such an exciting time for you!! Treat yourself to something nice to celebrate!! And good luck at your appt. tomorrow. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!


----------



## _dreamer_

oh futuremama, so sorry to hear that. i've heard the same, lots of women go on to get another :bfp: after an early loss. fingers crossed for you huni, we're all thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tobaira

:hugs: future

congrats trixie, that has to be a huge relief


----------



## baby2310

so sorry for your news future :hugs: hope to see you back here soon, fingers crossed for you hun x x


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry future.. but on a positive i used my cbfm right after my chemical loss in May and got my BFP again in June.. hope your just as lucky...


----------



## Claire1

Im so sorry future. Hope to see you here again soon. 

Congratulations Trixie...fab news! xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no, I am so sorry futuremama :( I hope you are doing ok, and I am glad that you are able to try again as soon as your ready. I hope you are right back here very very soon. :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

future im so so sorry....you take care of your self, it wil happen again sooner than you think. xxxx


----------



## trixie79

i had my doc apt today......everything is well, baby is measuring 24 weeks + but my dates have me at 23+5 i think. i have to get 4 steriod injections next week 12 hours apart...still taking my antibiotics and feeling loads of kicking and punching!


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's great trixie! Why the injections?

Sometimes I don't feel the baby move around so much. Is that a bad sign. Every once and a while I will have a couple days in a row where I feel her a lot, but then it dies down and I feel little movements here and there, but it's few and far between. I don't know if she is moving and I am just not feeling it, or if she is a lazy baby? What do you guys think?


----------



## Claire1

I wouldnt worry Stranje, everyone is different. I find sometimes im unaware of the baby moving when im busy and doing things, but if I pay attention its more often then what I think. Im aware of it most in the evening when im relaxing and nothing else on my mind. It is lovely though! xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm so sorry Future :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

id say your plancenta could be blocking her...i wouldnt worry, i didnt feel the triplets at all during that preg...im finding this one is very active. dont know why its injections, i guess thats the way they give steriods....id say he will go bonkers next week!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

ouch trix on the injections :wacko:

how is everyone doing? 

all good with me. have brought a load of girls second hand clothes from my friends sister, 3 huge bags for £20 lovely bits ranging from newborn to 6 months. so i'm busy washing them today! can't help myself lol. i've got a couple of days holiday now, so just using them to relax and have some time to myself

my baby girl is very active now, and daddy has been feeling her kick and poking her back. so nice to see them bonding.

only 1 week until v day yey. can't believe where we're all at now!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. im doing well too.. 6 days until my anatomy scan.. so getting excited for that..:)


----------



## _dreamer_

exciting lilrojo! 6 days will go quickly especially when 2 are the weekend lol x


----------



## baby2310

have just heard that my sister in laws contractions have started woop woop!
so excited to be an aunty again and to meet our little one's new cousin :happydance:


----------



## Tobaira

sounds like a good day dreamer!

yay for your anatomy scan lilrojo.. I really enjoyed mine.

Isn't being an aunt awesome baby? I have 4 nieces who all live pretty close whom I love to pieces.. Especially the older ones as I spent a lot of time with them when they were really little.

This week has been a nightmare for me. We started this huge new project at work that will last at least until the end of the year and it's turning out to be a bit stressful. Normally my job is not stressful at all, so combining it with being pregnant is just wiping me out. Hopefully when things get a little more regulated it will calm down and be better. The babies make sure I take a break around 2-3, that seems to be when they are the most active and I get sidetracked from working because I can feel them moving around. Still not feeling what I would call kicks and definitely can't feel/see it from the outside but I'm definitely feeling it on the inside! In fact I think their ears must be burning because they started wiggling around again just now! Looking forward to the weekend, I have Monday off and go in for my next appointment that day - get to have a little longer scan since they forgot to get some measurements during the anatomy scan 3 weeks ago. So that will be fun. Only downside to next week is DH will be gone Tues - Fri. This is the first time he'll be gone since we moved in together 4 years ago so that will be weird (although I've been gone on some business trips, but its different when you're the one at home alone!).

oh my goodness girls, I'm just rambling on.. sorry!! hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tobaira

ok just one more thing, some pictures of the nursery all painted with the cribs up (we painted Sunday and put the cribs up Tuesday I think). Still more to do but this is what we have for now. You can see Sylvester (known also as Slydog or Pester depending on the havoc he is causing) just had to test out the cribs..
 



Attached Files:







nursery_3Oct11a.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









nursery_3Oct11b.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









nursery_3Oct11c.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LadyL

Yay for your scan lilrojo! 

And congrats on being an aunt again Trix!! I can't wait til I get to be an aunt! I only have one brother and he's 2 years younger than me and doesn't have a GF at the moment, so it'll prob be a while for me! And my hubs is an only child, so I can't be an aunt-in-law either!

Awesome nursery Tobaira!! I am so jealous that you already have your room somewhat ready! We still have to gut Jack's room completely before I can even think about filling it with a whole bunch of stuff!! Our house is over 100 yrs old, so we've been taking room by room and remodeling as we can afford it. Luckily, my dad is very handy and can do most things without having to hire a contractor! Poor DH is not as handy (but I wouldn't dare tell him that!!) All this remodeling can be a pain, but the house has been in DHs family forever, so we don't pay a mortgage......that's what I constantly have to remind myself every time something tears up in this house!! Haha!!


----------



## baby2310

It's official im an aunt again! 
I have another little nephew, born at 3.40 this morning weighing 6lb 12 oz
Ethan James is tiny and absolutely gorgeous! My sil is doing well, very sore as she had no pain relief, she had a bath and from what i can gather her waters broke without realising, 9cm dilated when they checked and there wasn't time.
Both are doing well though and we're hopefully going to visit this weekend :yipee:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congarts baby2310!! How exciting, especially since you have one on the way!

Sorry your work is getting stressful Tobaira. Be sure to take care of yourself. You are carrying 2 and I'm sure that takes more energy!! The nursery is adorable! Especially with two little cribs! Is your bump getting really big?

Good luck with the scan lilrojo! I swear they can't come fast enough! 

I am feeling a bit fatigued and slightly dizzy today. My blood pressure is fine. Is this normal? I notice it when I am up moving around. I just have no energy and feel like I am at a high altitude or something. I feel ok sitting or lying down, just a little sleepy, but not dizzy or anything. I felt like this for a day about a month ago too...unfortunately it was a day where dh and I went to a wild animal park that required a lot of walking, mostly uphill. I felt like I was going to pass out. Is this normal or should I check with the doctor? 

Hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend! I can't believe how far along we all are! Can't wait to see pics of everyone's little ones!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope your all well.. 

Beautiful nursery so far Tob. so cute having 2 little cribs in there.. are you going to put them together in one for awhile or separate ones.. and your kitty is so cute.. mine had to test out our crib for my dd.. :) when we did hers.. she is now 2.. 

Congrats baby on the new nephew.. they are just so wonderful.. hope you getting some love and cuddles in.. :)

Babies in my family seem to come in 3's so weird.. my sister had her second in may a girl, then july i had my first a girl, and my sil had her first in sept a girl... now my sister had her 3rd a girl in aug, i will have my second in Feb, and my sil is having her second in April... crazy... :)

So anywhoo.. lol enough of me rambling now.. scan is in 4 days.. cant wait.. hope your all having a good sat.. and stanje if your worried i would call your dr just to mention it.. thats what they are there for or a nurse..


----------



## trixie79

i would say its normal to feel tired but prob not dizzy, i would still mention it to the doc just to be safe, you could have an infection that needs sorting!

im completely dyin with the cold......ther is just not enough hot lemon in the world is curing this!


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats baby2310. how lovely they'll be close in age. 

cute nursery tobaira, so sweet seeing two cribs together! 

sorry to hear you're suffering trix. hope you feel better soon. touch wood i've been lucky so far and managed to avoid any colds. hope that continues!!! it's just been the headaches i get that are hard as paracetamol doesnt help.

2 days til your scan lilrojo...yey! 

hope you're feeling a bit better stranj and less dizzy. let us know what the docs say

happy monday everyone xxx


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> i would say its normal to feel tired but prob not dizzy, i would still mention it to the doc just to be safe, you could have an infection that needs sorting!
> 
> im completely dyin with the cold......ther is just not enough hot lemon in the world is curing this!

Sorry to hear your feeling poorly. Ive been exactly the same...it rubbish you cant take anything for it. Have you tried putting honey with your lemon? Apparently it has a natural antibacterial type thing in it which kill off bugs. Menuka honey is the best, but most expensive. Ive been having that with halls soothers and lockets etc. The odd paracetamol when Ive felt really rubbish.
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> congrats baby2310. how lovely they'll be close in age.
> 
> cute nursery tobaira, so sweet seeing two cribs together!
> 
> sorry to hear you're suffering trix. hope you feel better soon. touch wood i've been lucky so far and managed to avoid any colds. hope that continues!!! it's just been the headaches i get that are hard as paracetamol doesnt help.
> 
> 2 days til your scan lilrojo...yey!
> 
> hope you're feeling a bit better stranj and less dizzy. let us know what the docs say
> 
> happy monday everyone xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Pleased to hear you've managed to avoid any bugs...long may it continue!
> Im trying to up my fruit and veg intake and hope that helps as well.
> 
> Happy monday to you too!! x


----------



## trixie79

Claire1 said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> i would say its normal to feel tired but prob not dizzy, i would still mention it to the doc just to be safe, you could have an infection that needs sorting!
> 
> im completely dyin with the cold......ther is just not enough hot lemon in the world is curing this!
> 
> Sorry to hear your feeling poorly. Ive been exactly the same...it rubbish you cant take anything for it. Have you tried putting honey with your lemon? Apparently it has a natural antibacterial type thing in it which kill off bugs. Menuka honey is the best, but most expensive. Ive been having that with halls soothers and lockets etc. The odd paracetamol when Ive felt really rubbish.
> Hope you feel better soon xClick to expand...

i have manuka in the fridge but i heard you cant take honey when you are preg, same as nuts............something to do with allergies....has anyone else heard that???


----------



## Claire1

Whoops, not heard that to be fair.
Though actually about the nut thing, my midwife has said it ok to eat nuts now. Not by the bucket load, but a few are ok. Ive been eating peanut butter! She said it was because nut allergies had risen since woman were told not to eat them, so a few wont harm and can prevent the allergy because the baby is kind of being introduced to them already?! I figure woman didnt know about all this stuff years ago and most babies were born happy and healthy, so I take it all with a healthy pinch of salt x


----------



## _dreamer_

yeah the advice in the uk is only avoid nuts if you have nut allergies in your family. i LOVE nuts so fingers crossed everything will be ok as i have been eating my normal amount which is probably quite a lot!!!! x


----------



## Tobaira

yeah I think dizzy is probably not a good thing, I would have it checked if you're still having trouble with it

yay your scan is almost here rojo! We're planning on keeping them in the same crib for a little while.. I just really wanted the two cribs to match =)

sorry to hear you are sick trixie.. I haven't heard that about honey, I know I've had some although not a lot. I also heard nuts were ok unless you were allergic (but that seems common sense)

had the rest of my anatomy scan today. yay for seeing babies again! They are only measuring 21 weeks but my doc said that a lot of times growth can be hard to measure in the 2nd trimester, especially with twins. The good news is they are basically the same size which is the most important part. My next appointment is in 4 weeks and is on my bday!! And then later that same week I'll get my 3d scan done. Very exciting! I can't believe how fast this year has started going!

A couple new pics.. the face ones still look weird to me so I'm posting the feet ones, because they are so cute! The first one has A's head and B's feet, the 2nd is just B's feet. Apparently they were lying with their feet in each other's faces lol..
 



Attached Files:







twins 22 wks pic1.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 3









baby B 22 wks feet.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Claire1

Aww cute pics Tobaira x


----------



## lilrojo

Tob-so cute.. love the pics.. cant wait to see my peanut on wed.. :) i am so excited for you to have twins.. so fun.. love the idea of it... can live it out through you i guess.. as only one in me, prob all i can handle anayway.. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

How did the scan go lilrojo?


----------



## lilrojo

My scan went amazing.. beautiful and perfect little baby.. here are some of my us pics.. thought these were the best... :cloud9: 

Stayed team yellow... :)
 



Attached Files:







1012111927.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









1012111928a.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









1012111929.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4









1012111928b.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StranjeGirl

How cute!!! So glad everything went so well!! Those are great pictures! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

awww great scan pics lilrojo, so glad it went well. 

also tobaira, so cute seeing two of them together!

happy V day to me :) can't believe i've hit 24 weeks! 

and stranjegirl, 27 weeks how did that happen lol x


----------



## baby2310

beautiful scan lilrojo!
heard babies heartbeat today for the first time! was amazing, wish OH had been there to hear it but he had to work. cant wait for 20 week scan now.
stranjegirl can't believe your 27 weeks! where did the time go!!! :) x x


----------



## Tobaira

those are great pics lilrojo! very cool!!

yay V day dreamer! Very exciting! That's my next countdown date.. 11 days away.. 

that's awesome that you got to hear the heartbeats baby - its so amazing!


----------



## Claire1

Aww lovely scan pics Lilrojo, pleased all is well xx


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, so glad all scans are looking good and the pics are so adorable!

im much better, just feeling very big, like i cant stretch anymore!!! im off now on a months sick leave.....my mum bought my pram on wed...its an ego elegance, small light and functional....got it and car seat reduced from £399 to £199....so chuffed!

have decided to go for a cot rather than a cot bed and dad is coming over to paint and paper the nursery....he is 70 now but there is just no stopping him and me and oh have no say!!!!

cant believe im 25 weeks....i cant believe how far along everyone else is!! its amazing!

going to do some xmas shopping today, have to start getting organised!!! im im completely broke....i wish my trees in the garden grew some money!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Yay for getting your pram! We ordered ours last night as it was on offer but only whilst stocks last, but saved us about £80 on the prices we had seen elsewhere for the same one!

Had my scan yesterday too, everything is great and baby was very active! :D


----------



## trixie79

ah look at your wee baby rach, soooo cute.....cant believe your over 12 weeks....wer is the time going!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't know, it's flying by!


----------



## _dreamer_

How's everyone doing? My little girl is such a wriggler/kicker I swear she is awake more than asleep, hope that isnt the case once shes born lol. Love feeling it though, and when daddy to be keeps touching my stomach to feel her. 

Yey on the prams trix and rachael x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone!!
HOw is everyone doing? Congrats to those who made it to v-day and who are getting close! I wish we could speed things up to get to the end and then slow things down once we get there lol!
I had bleeding again last week :( It had been 7 weeks exactly(had spotting on and off but no big bleeds) and I got up in the middle of the night to pee and was thinking "yes! I made it 7 weeks" and there was blood :( Everything looked ok at the doctors though. I feel like my constipation has a lot to do with it, and unfortunately this past couple weeks it has been bad. I can't seem to get it under control! Sorry for the TMI!
So my latest worry has been freaking out about excessive ultrasounds. I keep reading bad things about ultrasounds. I don't by into it too much, but I have had so many...like almost 20, and I know I will have many more as I go in every two weeks now and they do an ultrasound at every appt. I also use a doppler at home and started worrying that maybe I have ruined the baby's hearing with all this. She doesn't seem to respond to noise. Is that abnormal? She will respond ot movement, like if I poke at my stomach, but not sound. SHould I be worried?
One last question. I thought someone on the cbfm thread had experienced vulvar vestibulitis. Does anyone remember this? Someone on another thread has it and her doctor's don't know anything about it, and I was trying to see if there were any exercises to do on your own. I had it along with my other pelvic issues, but I was in physical therapy which helped me. She doesn't have that option. If anyone remembers who it was, please let me know! THanks and hope everyone is well!!! We are all getting so far along!!!!! :)


----------



## Tobaira

yay for 25 wks and the pram trixie.. I know what you mean about xmas shopping, I need to get started too so I can get it done with and out of the way. Luckily I usually do most of mine online anyways.

glad your scan went well Rachael. You are about at the point where it seemed time began to move a little faster.

thats cool about your little girl dreamer. I still worry because my two are pretty lazy.. I still haven't felt any really good kicks, still just the occasional flutters. But DH and I are pretty laid back ourselves so.. who knows.. 

sorry to hear about the bleeding stranje :( that has got to be frustrating. Glad everything is still looking good at the docs. I've had some pretty bad constipation lately myself so I've been trying to increase my fiber uptake - eating bran buds with my cereal in the morning and lots of raisins. DH bought some dried prunes but I just can't bring myself to try one. I don't know about the whole ultrasound issue although I get one every time I go in too. Try not to worry too much, it's important to make sure everything is going along ok. I haven't used a doppler although I think a friend just gave me one so I will probably try it out. I don't know about the not responding to noise since mine don't seem to respond to much of anything at this point. I don't remember anyone on the cbfm thread having vv, you should be able to search that thread directly for any posts about it though

As for me just trucking along, trying to get the house all in order. Seems like such an easy thing to do, but after work I'm too tired and the weekends seem to get filled with other stuff. I did find most of the floor in one room last night so I guess that's a start. This weekend it's the symphony, registering and having my brother-in-law fix my car. Turns out he can do for $200 what the auto shop wanted to charge me $900 for! I just hope it's as easy as he says it will be!

hope everyone is having a great week


----------



## Tobaira

ok so I know I'm the last one that posted, but I'm excited so I have to post again. I finally started feeling strong kicks from baby A yesterday.. it was only about 3 so I wasn't sure, it felt like a muscle twitch and you could feel it from the outside. But then I didn't feel it again the rest of the day so I thought maybe I was just imagining it. But this morning she is going at it strong. I'm so excited DH is finally going to get a chance to feel baby movement =)


----------



## lilrojo

Tobira-that is so exciting.. about time for little ladies.. :) my one peanut has been doing quite the gymnastics lately...

How is everyone doing.. any plans for the upcoming weekend..

Mine is work on babys room some..


----------



## baby2310

Ah so pleased for you Tobaira hun x
I started feeling what i can only describe as the tiniest little punches on Sunday and feeling them more each day its so exciting! Can't wait for OH to be able to feel them too :) x


----------



## trixie79

thats great tobaira.... its really special that you can feel your girls...

mine is so active i swear he is going to be a rugby player!!!! its really weird and kind of freaks me out!....i asked oh if he wanted to feel and he said no your alright!!!huh!!!

i guess it freaks him out abit!


----------



## Claire1

Thats lovely Tobaira, enjoy whilst they are still gentle!
My husbands a bit like that Trix, sometimes he wants to feel, other times he doesnt. x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thats great tobaira and baby2310!! So glad you can now feel the babies! Hope yours are gentle tobaira as you've got 2 in there!!! That is exactly what it felt like for me, muscle twitches. It still feels like that. Mine is pretty gentle, and no where near as active as yours trix. It worries me sometimes! She also has no pattern lol. Now my stomach moves a lot and it is fun to watch!

HOw did your shots go trixie? Everything go smoothly? I hope so!

Hope all is well! Been one week without a bleed for me, woo hoo! Unfortunately I gained 5.5 over the past 2 weeks. I was doing so well and right on track, but not any more :( I'm not sure what happened, but if it keeps up like this I'm in big trouble!!!

Hope all is well with you guys! Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Claire1

Thats good news Stranje, hope it continues. Hope you have a good weekend as well!


----------



## trixie79

hi stranje.....yeah the injections are now over and done with, i have the doc again on tue.... cant believe i made it to 26 weeks.... im getting excited now...out looking at cots and feeding stuff....im going to be sooo broke!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats trixie!! I've been worried too about preterm with all my bleeding. We will probably be the ones who have to be induced at 42 weeks lol! 
I know, everything is sooo expensive! Do you guys do baby showers over there where you register and people get you stuff that you registered for? That will help us out a lot, but there is still stuff we need to buy...which is the more expensive stuff that adds up very quickly!!!


----------



## LadyL

Hi everyone!! 
That's so great Tobaira...isn't it the best feeling ever!! I'm with you Trix, sometimes my husband is all about feeling him kick, and other times, I think he could care less. My little man is such a wriggler too! But I never get tired of it! (I may be singing a different tune once he's all up in my ribs! Haha!) And congrats to making it to 26 weeks!! It seems like the time is flying by now, and I sorta want it to slow down a bit....I feel like there is still so much I have left to do! I will feel a lot better once I have the nursery ready!

Hooray for a week-free bleed Stranje!! Can't believe you're 28 weeks! Already in 3rd tri!! Awesome!

The place that is making my baby bedding called yesterday, and it's ready!! I'm going tomorrow to pick it up! I can't wait to see it!! Since I custom made it, and I'm really not all that crafty, I really hope it turned out ok! It's just a good thing I was not the one to sew it! And I also just ordered my crib....on sale for $99 from target...so excited!! My bedding cost 3x that amount! Haha!! But it was the crib my husband and I both really loved, so I'm glad it was the cheapest one!!

Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## trixie79

no we dont do baby showers in ireland....not that i know of anyway! we usually get alot of pressies afterwards but the essentials have already been bought at that stage anyway....boo-hoo!
hence why im going to be soooo broke...

i plan to get tommy tippee bottles and steriliser and the electric pump....mothercare have it on sale so i hope its still on offer next thur (payday!)....and im getting my cot too. then ill have to wait till next payuntil i get more!


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> no we dont do baby showers in ireland....not that i know of anyway! we usually get alot of pressies afterwards but the essentials have already been bought at that stage anyway....boo-hoo!
> hence why im going to be soooo broke...
> 
> i plan to get tommy tippee bottles and steriliser and the electric pump....mothercare have it on sale so i hope its still on offer next thur (payday!)....and im getting my cot too. then ill have to wait till next payuntil i get more!

I forgot about having to buy a pump!! I better make a list and start saving!


----------



## Tobaira

omg I know, so expensive! We went to do my registry this weekend and I was like wow!!! The big stuff almost seems cheap in comparison!

yay I'm 24 weeks today!! and DH got to feel the babies kick this weekend so happy stuff.. now if I can just shake this cold that is attempting to get me!


----------



## trixie79

congrats tobaira on making it 24 weeks!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats Tobaira!!! What a huge milestone! 

How is everyone doing? I'm so excited to be a squash finally! I hate that as you get later on you are stuck with the same fruit for 3 weeks!!! I know it is dumb, but I always looked forward to the new fruit every week lol.

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies! Congrats Tobaira. Yay for your squash, Stranje!

So we had our 20 week anatomy scan yesterday, and we completely changed our plans and found out the gender - we're having a boy! DH is thrilled, I'm really psyched too - definitely want a girl at some point, but happy to have boy first :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on making it to 24 weeks tob. hope your feeling well.. :)

Yay for a squash stanje... cant believe your almost 30 weeks... 

Congrats on team blue working... hard to stay team yellow at your scans.. lol I wavered for a moment.. but we stuck with it.. :) would love to see some pics sometime if you want to share them.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats on hitting 24 weeks tobaira :)
Yey for being a squash stranj, i love the different fruits too. looking forward to not being a papaya! (oh just realised im actually an eggplant lol whoops maybe i dont pay so much attention!)

congrats on the ickle baby boy working! i admire people who can stay team yellow lilrojo, we were too impatient lol. i do have some sneaking doubts every now and then though, as this will probably be my only scan unless there are complications, what if they've got it wrong lol. all our big things and the nursery are neutral, but we've brought some girlie clothes, and everyone who's buying us bits wants to buy girls things. would feel so bad if it was wrong! oh well nothing we can do

had my 25 week gp appointment on monday, and he said i had traces of sugar in my urine sample. he didnt seem too concerned but said my midwife will monitor it at my 28 week appointment, and it could indicate diabetes so they'd keep an eye on it. heartbeat was 150, lovely and strong, and i measured 25 weeks according to the belly measurement lol. 

hope everyone is feeling ok this week, can't believe how we are all progressing :D


----------



## _dreamer_

ooooo down to double digits!!!!!! 99 days to go!!!!! x


----------



## Claire1

Congratulation Tobaira and workingttc! Its so hard not finding out....we're still team yellow but have a scan on 7th nov to check my placenta and growth of baby. Hope I manage to avoid finding out! Ive also got a gestational diabetes test on fri, so hope I pass!
Glad all you other ladies are doing well. Im feeling the baby even more now, its actually waking me up every morning at 5am...guess I'll have to get used to it :)


----------



## lilrojo

Lol, i wavered for a moment on staying yellow.. but now im so excited to find out what it is at delivery..


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on your little boy Working!!
And glad your appt went well Dreamer! and congrats on double digits!! 


Had my glucose tolerance test today...and I passed by ONE point! Haha! I'm so glad! Everything else was great. Baby's HB was 155. And Dr. said my weight gain was perfect (which is 21 lbs...I've actually been worried that I've gained too much!), but he made me feel better! I go back Nov 17th for my 28 week scan to see if my placenta previa has corrected itself (and I'll be getting the 3D scan with a DVD, so I'm super excited for that appt!)...Ready to see my baby again! Then it's on to appts every 2 weeks from then. It's hard to believe we've all made it so far already!!

I took some pics of Jack's bedding with my phone, so I'm gonna try to upload them from my phone to here for y'all to see.....It's not on the crib yet since his room is still under construction! Haha! 

So glad everyone is doing well!!


----------



## LadyL

my first attempt at posting an attachment....let's see if this worked!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0141.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0140.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats on the baby boy workingttc!!! That is fantastic! So glad the scan went well. 

HOpe everything is ok with your sugar levels dreamer. I'm glad they are checking you out. I know a few people who developed GD. It's a pain to manage, but everything was fine with babies and moms, and moms went back to normal after birth. It's no fun watching what you eat though :( HOpe it was just a fluke. When will they test you?

Love the nursery LadyL! So cute!! We are moving within weeks after the baby is born, about 2 hours away, so we won't be able to set up a nursery before hand. I'm really bummed about that. Oh well, I guess she will be in our room for a few months and we can take that time to do it. They just have the cutest stuff for babies! 

Glad everyone's scans are going well. I was at the doctor yesterday and got a little worried because she said the baby felt small. She measured me with a measuring tape and said I was small...when I do it myself it is only like 24 cm, and it should be 30. I am very tall though so she said maybe that is why. The ultrasound showed the baby weighed 1700 grams, which she said is 31 weeks (but she said it can be a few weeks off) But then she said that was about 2 pounds, which made me nervous because I knew baby should be over 3. BUt when I looked it up, 1700 g is 3.75 pounds. I was a bit worried but I posted a thread and people have reassured me that ultrasound is more accurate than using the tape measure. My placenta is also still low :growlmad: She still feels it will move up. She is not my main doctor (although she is an OB, we alternate between our main doctor and her starting at like 5 months) I'm hoping my doctor will tell me that it is far enough away to deliver vaginally. I feel they usually move up by now, but I guess I still have a little time. Other than that baby looked good. Scrunched up in a ball down in my pelvis, punching my bladder and urethra. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :)


----------



## baby2310

congrats on the boy workingttc!
hope everyone else is well.
im just back from a weekend in Blackpool, had a fab time but have caught OH's stinking cold :-( back to work tomorrow unfortunately but is my birthday on wednesday and atleast is only a 4 day week yahoo! x x


----------



## Claire1

Hello! :) I hope everyone is well. Time is ticking along now. I had my gestational diabetes check and so pleased to say that I dont have it. From what Ive heard it can be a real pain if you get it. Everything else at the check went well, my BP is good and so is the babies heart beat. So far baby is head down, but that can change.
How is everyone? Not too many aches and pains I hope? 
Oh, and Im officially on the count down to fininshing work...4 weeks and 3days woooo!!! :)


----------



## LadyL

Hey girls! How is everyone? I had to call into work this morning. Was up at 2am vomiting!! I have no idea what that was about. I've gone this entire pregnancy without getting sick, and WHAM, the day I turn 26 weeks, I've got my head in the toilet! But, I feel better now. No idea if it was something I ate or a stomach bug or what. But I feel so bad for having to call into work. I've been there over 5 years and this was my first time to call in!! But I'm sure once Jack is here, I'll be having to do that a lot more often. So I guess it't time I get used to it.

Happy early birthday Baby! Hope you have a great day!
And yay! Double digits for me!!


----------



## trixie79

hi everyone , lady thats weird you wer sick, but im sure work didnt mind if thats the first time you have rang in sick in 5 years, i wish my record was as good as that! 

im doing well, just the usual aches and pains.....28 weeks on thursday and im still in shock that i made it this far.....i come off the antibiotics in 2 weeks....still off work and sooo bored and completely broke shopping, and i have just been paid!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

hi ladies, 

sorry to hear of the worry about your baby being small. i think belly size is an odd indicator as you say, if you are tall, or short you'd carry different. guess its the only indication other than a scan though. but glad all was ok on the scan, and showed she was a good size.

glad to hear you had a good time in blackpool baby, but sorry you've got a bad cold. so far i've been so lucky (touch wood) not to get sick. 

claire, great news on the GD test :) 4 weeks 3 days eek that'll soon be here! i'm counting mine down too, 7 weeks 2 days hooray. i cant wait to finish now.

yey on double digits lady! sorry to hear you've been poorly today, hope you're feeling better now. i'm sure your work will be understanding, first day in five years is pretty impressive!!!

you're exactly one week ahead of me trix, have you gone over to the third tri group? i'll be there on thursday :)

Oh has been busy painting the nursery for our little girlie, and we've been setting everything up. almost there now! we've kept it quite neutral as we'd picked out the theme before we found out the gender, and i'm so happy with it! Daddy-to-be is very proud of his handywork, and he's told me every time he walks by he has to turn the light on to see the nursery. So cute xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats Trixie!!! 28 weeks is a huge milestone! My dr told me I can breath a sigh of relief at 28 weeks, as babies tend to do pretty well if born then, and every week after it just gets better and better!!

So sorry you are sick LadyL. I Have not thrown up but have been waking up in the middle of the night with some nausea. Yours sounds more severe though. HOpefully it was something that disagreed with your stomach and wont be returning!

Happy bday baby!!! Hope you find some time to relax and celebrate! Hope you feel better soon and that your cold goes quickly!

Great news Claire on your GT test and BP! It's always so stressful finding those things out! 

Congrats on being almost done with the nursery dreamer! How exciting! Now you can just relax!

Hope everyone is feeling well. Time is ticking! Yay!


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy birthday Baby :) have a lovely day xx


----------



## Claire1

Happy Birthday Baby, enjoy!
Dreamer, that time will pass in no time. Pleased to hear the nursery is coming along nicely.
Hope your feeling better lady.
Stranje, do they do growth scans is the US? Im sure it all ok though, from what Ive heard nothing is very accurate at all.
Hope you are relaxing a bit more Trixie, congratulations! x


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies :)
Had to work today unfortunately but still a lovely day and now looking forward to my bed!

Sorry you're poorly LadyL, hope you feel better qucikly.
Stranje, try not to worry, i'm sure everything is absolutely fine, as for the low placenta my sister in law had the same thing and they checked her about 2 weeks before she was due and by that time it had moved up and baby ethan was born naturally, no problems x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Happy Birthday Baby, enjoy!
> Dreamer, that time will pass in no time. Pleased to hear the nursery is coming along nicely.
> Hope your feeling better lady.
> Stranje, do they do growth scans is the US? Im sure it all ok though, from what Ive heard nothing is very accurate at all.
> Hope you are relaxing a bit more Trixie, congratulations! x

What exactly do they do at a growth scan? THey did an ultrasound on me(after she used the measuring tape) that measured 3 areas of the baby and then told me what the baby weighed according to the measurements. Is that similar to a growth scan? That came out showing the baby 1 week ahead of schedule. I have a very deep pelvis and some other people have mentioned that it is common to measure small with a deep pelvis, so I feel a little better!


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> Had to work today unfortunately but still a lovely day and now looking forward to my bed!
> 
> Sorry you're poorly LadyL, hope you feel better qucikly.
> Stranje, try not to worry, i'm sure everything is absolutely fine, as for the low placenta my sister in law had the same thing and they checked her about 2 weeks before she was due and by that time it had moved up and baby ethan was born naturally, no problems x

Thank you!
Sorry you had to work on your bday :( Hope you got to eat some good treats!!! :)


----------



## baby2310

StranjeGirl said:


> baby2310 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :)
> Had to work today unfortunately but still a lovely day and now looking forward to my bed!
> 
> Sorry you're poorly LadyL, hope you feel better qucikly.
> Stranje, try not to worry, i'm sure everything is absolutely fine, as for the low placenta my sister in law had the same thing and they checked her about 2 weeks before she was due and by that time it had moved up and baby ethan was born naturally, no problems x
> 
> Thank you!
> Sorry you had to work on your bday :( Hope you got to eat some good treats!!! :)Click to expand...

lots of cake today lol and we went out for a pub tea tonite, shattered now roll on the weekend!!!


----------



## trixie79

28 weekkkkkksss!!! whoo hoo!!

id be lost without all you girls.....its funny , when i read down through the last page you all have very good memories and write individual messages.....i totally have baby brain....so dont mind me if i dont respond to a question, you will have to write it again!!!!

thinking of trying reflexology.....anyone tried it before???


----------



## Tobaira

Happy belated bday Baby! Yesterday was my niece's bday as well (she turned 10)

Great to hear your almost off work Claire.. my work unfortunately has been ramping up so the last couple days has been pretty tiring for me and there's really no end in sight (besides being put on bedrest or giving birth lol)

trixie yay 28 weeks! very exciting! and no I have a horrible memory, I spend a long time responding when I do and go back and forth through previous comments and still miss stuff!! =) I haven't tried reflexology though.. just massage, chiropractor and acupuncture ..

stranje-not sure what happens on a growth scan, but I think I get one on Monday

dreamer - yay for the nursery!

that's great that so many of you are into the double digits.. I'm just about there myself. We started newborn care classes this week, Tuesday and then we go again tonight. Pretty basic since I've been around my nieces but DH got to practice diapering and changing a babies clothes (I have to admit it's kind of funny watching someone doing these things for the first time lol). 

This week has been pretty busy and it doesn't really slow down. Saturday is my nieces bday party and then we start childbirth prep classes on Sunday (four weeks long). Monday is a growth scan and dr apptmt which I'm taking my mom to, so that should be fun (plus it's my bday - yay for Scorpios baby!!). And then Thursday (a week from today) we go in for our 3D scan which I'm excited for as well. Friday we have friends over for game night and Saturday is the symphony. And sometime between now and next Friday we have to clean the basement because we emptied out our storage room into our game room to go through stuff. So its now all in the way and has to be gone through and cleaned up before then. Of course it turns out most of it is DH's stuff - he's got boxes and boxes of papers and crud that he needs to go through. The only saving grace at this point is that I have next Monday, Thursday and Friday off of work!! This is about when the year gets crazy when I'm not pregnant though, it all goes downhill after Halloween (bday, thanksgiving, christmas, new years). Speaking of Halloween does anyone need any chocolate candy? We had half as many kids show up at our house as usual this year and now I have tons of chocolate left over.. ugh... I don't need to be eating it all!!! But the ones with caramel in them keep calling to me... =)

wow.. ok so that was long. So in case you guys don't hear from me for a week you'll know why lol - I'm either super busy or asleep!! =)


----------



## trixie79

my god tobaira i dont know how you are doing it!!!


----------



## baby2310

don't worry trixie im exactly the same since being pregnant, its quite worrying actually as i've always had a really good memory, hope it comes back after LO arrives.
the great thing about the ladies on this forum is no one seems to mind or take it personally so don't worry! :) x


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> 28 weekkkkkksss!!! whoo hoo!!
> 
> id be lost without all you girls.....its funny , when i read down through the last page you all have very good memories and write individual messages.....i totally have baby brain....so dont mind me if i dont respond to a question, you will have to write it again!!!!
> 
> thinking of trying reflexology.....anyone tried it before???

Yay Trixie!!! Huge milestone!!!! 
I did reflexology the month I got pregnant! Not sure if it helped, but obviously it didn't hurt! I want to do it again, but am worried because I know certain points on the ankle can induce labor. I think I will try it when I am full term. If you do it let us know how it goes!

Happy upcoming bday tobaira!!! Please get some rest. You make me feel lazy!!! :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to read your all doing well..

Yay for 28 weeks Trixie..

Happy belated bday baby.. hope you had a nice day.

Tob-wow your very busy.. hope your bday is a great day.. i too feel lazy compared to you..lol

AFM-next appt is wed. november 9th.. :) 24 weeks... getting there slowly.. then the next is my glucose test at 28 weeks on dec 7th.. cant believe how fast time is going.. already november..


----------



## Claire1

StranjeGirl said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Baby, enjoy!
> Dreamer, that time will pass in no time. Pleased to hear the nursery is coming along nicely.
> Hope your feeling better lady.
> Stranje, do they do growth scans is the US? Im sure it all ok though, from what Ive heard nothing is very accurate at all.
> Hope you are relaxing a bit more Trixie, congratulations! x
> 
> What exactly do they do at a growth scan? THey did an ultrasound on me(after she used the measuring tape) that measured 3 areas of the baby and then told me what the baby weighed according to the measurements. Is that similar to a growth scan? That came out showing the baby 1 week ahead of schedule. I have a very deep pelvis and some other people have mentioned that it is common to measure small with a deep pelvis, so I feel a little better!Click to expand...

I think thats pretty much what they do Stranje. I wouldnt worry though, everyone is different and from what you've said it all sounds good :)


----------



## Claire1

Tobaira said:


> Happy belated bday Baby! Yesterday was my niece's bday as well (she turned 10)
> 
> Great to hear your almost off work Claire.. my work unfortunately has been ramping up so the last couple days has been pretty tiring for me and there's really no end in sight (besides being put on bedrest or giving birth lol)
> 
> trixie yay 28 weeks! very exciting! and no I have a horrible memory, I spend a long time responding when I do and go back and forth through previous comments and still miss stuff!! =) I haven't tried reflexology though.. just massage, chiropractor and acupuncture ..
> 
> stranje-not sure what happens on a growth scan, but I think I get one on Monday
> 
> dreamer - yay for the nursery!
> 
> that's great that so many of you are into the double digits.. I'm just about there myself. We started newborn care classes this week, Tuesday and then we go again tonight. Pretty basic since I've been around my nieces but DH got to practice diapering and changing a babies clothes (I have to admit it's kind of funny watching someone doing these things for the first time lol).
> 
> This week has been pretty busy and it doesn't really slow down. Saturday is my nieces bday party and then we start childbirth prep classes on Sunday (four weeks long). Monday is a growth scan and dr apptmt which I'm taking my mom to, so that should be fun (plus it's my bday - yay for Scorpios baby!!). And then Thursday (a week from today) we go in for our 3D scan which I'm excited for as well. Friday we have friends over for game night and Saturday is the symphony. And sometime between now and next Friday we have to clean the basement because we emptied out our storage room into our game room to go through stuff. So its now all in the way and has to be gone through and cleaned up before then. Of course it turns out most of it is DH's stuff - he's got boxes and boxes of papers and crud that he needs to go through. The only saving grace at this point is that I have next Monday, Thursday and Friday off of work!! This is about when the year gets crazy when I'm not pregnant though, it all goes downhill after Halloween (bday, thanksgiving, christmas, new years). Speaking of Halloween does anyone need any chocolate candy? We had half as many kids show up at our house as usual this year and now I have tons of chocolate left over.. ugh... I don't need to be eating it all!!! But the ones with caramel in them keep calling to me... =)
> 
> wow.. ok so that was long. So in case you guys don't hear from me for a week you'll know why lol - I'm either super busy or asleep!! =)

Blimmey, you're a very busy lady! Try and take it easy...if possible x


----------



## Tobaira

Got my bday present a day early, so excited I had to share. When I first found out we were having twins I told DH that it was neat that I had 3 hearts beating inside of me. How sweet is it that he remembered? He had this necklace semi-custom made. It may be hard to tell from the picture but the gemstones are cut in the shapes of hearts. The yellow one is a Citrine which is my birthstone. The other two are pink for my two little girls.
 



Attached Files:







teri bday present 2011.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baby2310

ahh beautiful and so sweet he remembered, happy birthday for tomoro hun x


----------



## Claire1

Aww, thats so sweet. Lovely necklace :) Happy Birthday for you tomorrow, ejnoy xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Tobaira said:


> Got my bday present a day early, so excited I had to share. When I first found out we were having twins I told DH that it was neat that I had 3 hearts beating inside of me. How sweet is it that he remembered? He had this necklace semi-custom made. It may be hard to tell from the picture but the gemstones are cut in the shapes of hearts. The yellow one is a Citrine which is my birthstone. The other two are pink for my two little girls.

That is so sweet!! What a beautiful necklace! Happy birthday!!!!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

What a wonderful gift tob. so thougtful of your dh.. happy birthday for tomorrow.. have a great day.


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy birthday tobaira! What a lovely thoughtful gift from your oh, very sweet! 

x


----------



## trixie79

happy birthday tobaira..........beautiful gift, he is so thoughtful!


----------



## workingttc

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift!!


----------



## baby2310

hi ladies, just wanted to let you know 20 week scan all went well and managed to stay team yellow :) with some difficulty lol


----------



## lilrojo

Yay baby im team yellow 2 :)


----------



## _dreamer_

yey baby thats great! take it everything was good? found the 20 week scan amazing to see everything, cant believe that was 7 weeks ago now for me! x


----------



## baby2310

hey lilrojo!
was soooooo tempted to find out!
we managed to contain it tho and didn't ask, will be a lovely surprise when baby arrives :)


----------



## baby2310

hi dreamer, yes all well thanks, everything looked normal and baby is average size.
cant believe you're nearly 28 weeks and lilrojo is nearly 24 weeks, time is flying!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Oh I know.. time is flying so fast.. seems like yesterday i just joined... anyone heard from any of the other ladies that started the cbfm thread.. no body new has joined us for awhile.. hope they are all well.. :)

Baby I wavered for a moment too.. I found out with my dd who is now 2 but after my 2 losses i wanted this one to be a surprise.. any gut instincts.. ??


----------



## trixie79

lil, i havent been on the cbfm thread as the oldis have left and started a new thread, and the newbies gave out alot abt us oldies not replying to them, so havent read any posts in months...

baby congrats on getting your 20 week scan...good on you for have good will power....im glad i know its a boy now as i can get organised, but sometimes wish for the surprise!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

glad your scan went well baby!

I was wondering why when i stop into the old thread I don't recognize any names.. that would explain it. I never wanted to say too much in there because I didn't want to make anyone who was still ttc feel bad.


----------



## Claire1

Well done baby, im team yellow as well. Glad all went well. I have to be honest ive not looked at the other page in ages, like others have said I dont recognise any of the names either. Wishing them well though.

I had a growth scan on monday and baby is measuring a bit small. They arent massivley concerned but I have to go for more tests next week to make sure the cord and placenta are working properly. Im hoping its just as small baby?

I think ive been paranoid since then though and went in today with reduced fetal movement. I hadnt felt baby move since about 10pm last night untill 2pm today. I was hooked up to monitor for an hour and all seemed well, heart beat and movment detected. I have an anterior placenta and think the baby was lying in a funny position so couldnt feel it. They were really good and made me feel reasured. So pleased I can relax now. Still have to go in next monday though for more tests and scans to see why baby a bit small :(


----------



## baby2310

Thanks lilrojo, trixie, tobaira and claire, hoping keeping it a surprise will help get me through labour :)
My gut instinct keeps changing lol. Originally thought girl before any scan, then boy when we had first scan and felt first movement and little kicks.
Then when i felt 2 little kicks from the outside i instantly thought girl.
20 week scan and im back to boy again! My instincts obviously don't seem to count for anything at moment lol.
My dad is convinced its a girl but i think that is more wishful thinking as he has 2 grandsons and is ready for a grandaughter now.
I'm sure next 20weeks will fly then all will be revealed :)
Hope you're ok Claire after your scare, try not to worry, im sure you just have a petite little one and nothing to worry about. Could have a growth spurt in the next couple of months you never know.
Hope everyone else is well.
I've been lurking on the old thread a bit but like Tobaira felt a bit bad adding a post as didn't want anyone to feel bad.
Have my fingers crossed that some of the original ladies will join this thread soon!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks baby, im sure I will have a growth spurt and i'll end up with a lovely plump baby :)

Like you, I dont really have an instinct...I keep swaying from boy, girl, boy, girl. At the moment i'm on boy ha ha :)

Stay well xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

So glad everyone is doing well! 

Congrats baby on a great 20 week scan!

So sorry you had the scare claire1! i Know exactly how scary that can be. I have a doppler at home and use it constantly when I can't feel the baby move. Mine doesn't move a whole lot on some days and I think she is a pretty good sleeper lol. I also realized that when she is in certain positions I have a hard time feeling her. The doppler is very reassuring because I truly start to freak out sometimes. I feel bad though because she seems to hate the doppler. I wonder if it sends off a sound or something? I hope I'm not hurting the baby. Hope your next scan goes perfectly. My doctor said they can be off by 3 weeks, so hopefully your was just off a little and will be cleared up at next scan! It is such a pain to constantly go in, but it's good that they keep an eye on us! Keep us posted!

I am having some pelvic pain. It runs along my bikini line. I am going to a chiropractor next friday and hoping he can help! 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Stranjegirl :) I wish I had a doppler now, would make things bit easier. I didnt realise they can be 3 weeks out? The baby was measuring below the bottom line on my chart. The baby was in a tiny ball, So it makes me wonder how accurate it can be??
Im hoping it is something really simple, dont want to stress as that wont do any good. What will be will be. I'll probably end up with a little porkey one lol.
Sorry to hear your having pelvic pain, hope it can be sorted. 
My, umm lady garden has been sore for quite some time now. It feels like muscular pain, so im guessing its all the stretching going on? Anyone else had that? x


----------



## workingttc

Sorry about your scare Claire. My doctor told me that it's very common for babies to measure a behind when they're curled up, so I'm sure that's all it was and that all will be well at your next appointment. :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## trixie79

i have that pelvic pain for a while now too.....but much better since im not working!

having reg nose bleeds.....wats that all abt????

baby is constantly moving.......like 24 hrs a day, completely hyper!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

i'm quite lucky, havent really had any pelvic/hip/lady garden pain yet, sounds nasty though.

trix my little girlie also moves constantly. thankfully she doesnt keep me awake at night, either shes a good night sleeper or i just sleep through it lol! hoping shes a good night sleeper and can keep that routine! some of her kicks/movements are becoming quite violent lol, feels like she's trying to break out of my stomach at times. quite funny watching my stomach move so much.

i have my 28 week appointment on tuesday with the MW. has anyone else found it hard to book app's with their midwife? our docs only book 5-6 weeks in advance or so they keep telling me. so i've been ringing to try to book the 20th dec (she only does tuesdays and the following will be a bank hol, so otherwise i will be 36 weeks and meant to have another app anyway!) but they're saying cant book that far yet. only thing is when i finally do get to book, they usually say ah shes fully booked on that day can offer you the next week. i feel like a nag but i've been ringing every day!

its the weekend, so happy. 29 working days left until i finish yipee!


----------



## Claire1

Woohoo 29 days Dreamer!! I cant wait to finish either, 15 days for me :) Your doctors sounds like a nightmare, very disorganised. Pleased to hear you've managed to avoid any pelvic pain etc.
Trixie, I heard that a bleeding nose is another sign of our bodies preparing for labour. All our muscles and ligaments getting soft and flexible for delivery.
Hope your baby isnt keeping you awake at night too much xx


----------



## Claire1

Claire1 said:


> Woohoo 29 days Dreamer!! I cant wait to finish either, 15 days for me :) Your doctors sounds like a nightmare, very disorganised. Pleased to hear you've managed to avoid any pelvic pain etc.
> Trixie, I heard that a bleeding nose is another sign of our bodies preparing for labour. All our muscles and ligaments getting soft and flexible for delivery.
> Hope your baby isnt keeping you awake at night too much xx

Oh forgot to add, I had a check-up/RV today and my bump hasnt grown since my last visit, 2 weeks ago :( They said not to worry too much, but was just wondering how your measurments have been between visits ladies?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. happy to hear your all doing well..

Sorry to those of you with pelvic pain.. i have been mostly having sciatic nerve pain.. makes me want to cry sometimes.. try to rest more but doesnt seem to do much.. and with a 2 year old toddler its hard to rest or relax in the bath.. only 3 months left.. so its all okay and worth it.. :)

Going to paint the babys nursery tomorrow i think or sunday.. so looking forward to that.. also going to start christmas decorating.. i know its early yet but only 13 days to turkery day then its all about christmas.. so oh well getting an early start..


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone-
Hope all is well.

Claire, sorry about your bump not growing. Mine was measuring way behind and I keep measuring it and it also has not grown for a couple weeks. I really think it depends on the position of the baby. Every once and a while the baby moves toward the top and it grows a couple centimeters, then the baby moves and it goes back down. My stomach was measuring way behind, and I too had a baby that was sitting in a ball. It makes me nervous too, but I really think everything is fine. I read that bump measurement was accurate like 50% of the time. When is your next scan? I hope everything looks good and they can put your mind at ease! My next one is Tuesday, but not sure if he will be measuring the baby or not. I too am sore down there :( I had muscle pain before pregnancy and it definitely causes soreness and swolleness, and burning etc. Right now I am swollen and sore, and it is very tender to the touch. I hope it eases for both of us. 

Glad your pelvic pain is better than it was trixie, but sorry you still have it. I made an appt with a chiro next friday to see if it will ease mine. I have bad pelvic issues to begin with so I am hoping to stop anything before it gets really bad. I'll let you know if he has any good suggestions. I too am getting regular nose bleeds, which has never happened before. THey aren't gushing, but definitely blood in there. 

Sorry too Lirojo about the sciatica! I'm noticing as we move farther along everyone is getting uncomfortable!!! Have you tried a chiro? My back has been killing me after sleeping or sitting to long, and then it's hard to straighten up and hurts to walk. I am hoping the chiro will help with that too. I guess I shouldn't hold my breath lol. Your right though, it is totally worth it! 

Congrats dreamer on 29 days left! I need to count mine so I can start to get excited about it! Although I get no maternity leave or disability pay so it is kinda bitter sweet for me. And we are moving so when I say good bye that will be it. Although we just found out that our company might close down at the end of the year, so it was good timing for me to leave! 

Have a great weekend! :)


----------



## Tobaira

Yup I can identify with the pelvic pain/groin pain/hip pain. It's not all the time for me, I find it is worst when I've been sitting down for too long and go to stand up.. my girls are moving a decent amount, not waking me up though. I'm definitely beginning to feel big though lol and unfortunately I see the beginning of some stretch marks. Good luck with the chiropractor Stranje  I wouldnt be able to exist without mine. Unfortunately I still get the pelvic pain off and on even though I see him every two weeks. Luckily no sciatica so far (knock on wood)

sorry to hear about your apptmt troubles dreamer. Mine have been pretty easy but it's a different system over here. Of course they totally messed up my appointment last Monday, it ended up scheduled for 8am when I know for a fact I scheduled it for 10am. And then the apptmt I had scheduled for Thursday wasn't scheduled. I knew that girl didn't know what she was doing. Apparently on top of being incompetent however she was also a bit rude so apparently the office had already fired her. That made me feel a little better, but my mom had come with me on Monday to see the ultrasound which they couldnt do because of how late I was. Which meant I didnt get any measurements either, boo.. I did get my 3d/4d one on Thursday though which was pretty cool, but they only did pictures, no measurements. Ill see if I can get a couple pictures posted sometime this week. 

Im so excited for you girls to be off work. I wish I could be off work. I have been working tons from home lately though. Just cant stand walking across the parking lot lol!! Plus lately I've been waking up every 3 hours for no good reason so having a couch to nap on close by is very handy.

Yay turkey day and Christmas. Typically I dont like to deal with Christmas until after Thanksgiving but this year I am so ready for Christmas.. its my favorite holiday.. all the lights and decorations and coziness.. love it.

Have fun painting the nursery lilrojo  I love working on ours. Im in the process of making homemade crib skirts right now.. well see how they turn out lol. As it is I have to buy more fabric because the first side I made had the stripes going the wrong way. Darn pregnancy brain.

How do my posts get so long so fast? Oh well. You have been spared a long venting about my MIL. The woman is going to drive me crazy before she even gets out here I swear. Still trying to get her to accept the fact that no in fact I dont want her here before the babies come and I really dont want to set up a live internet feed of my baby shower just so she can see me open her gift (even if I knew how lol). Sigh.

Hope everyone had a good weekend and your week is going smoothly. Ooh look - I'm officially 6 mos today (based on counting backwards from my due date)! I love the looks on peoples faces when I tell them I still have 3 mos left lol - I do look a little bigger than that.


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies! Hope you all are doing well. Sorry to those of you with aches/pains/pulls. I haven't been suffering too much. Sometimes I'll have a hard time getting comfortable in bed, but other than that, nothing too bad.

Had my 28-week 3D scan today! Baby was being very shy and covering his face most of the time, so didn't get very good pictures. But they are letting me get another quick peek in 2 weeks when I go back. But, good news, my placenta has moved up and out of the way and he is measuring right on track. Estimated weight of 2lbs 11oz. He is breech position right now, and I was so sure he was head down based on my un-educated guess by poking around my belly and trying to guess what was hands and feet. So I was kinda surprised when she said he was breech! Oh well, he still has plenty of time to turn. Also, went and picked up my furniture that I had re-upholstered for the baby's room (one is a chaise lounger and an old rocker that was my great-grandfather's). They both turned out so great!! Also, met up with an old co-worker who just had her 2nd boy 2 months ago and she sold me a bunch of baby clothes. I'd say nearly 50 pieces and some are really nice, expensive outfits....only paid $80 for the lot! Very grateful for that! My work through me a shower yesterday and gave me a $300 babies r us gift card along with a few other knick knacks for baby! I was so shocked and thankful for that! Was def. not expecting that much!!

Whew! Sorry for all the rambling...hope you all are feeling better and enjoy the upcoming weekend!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, cant believe im 30 weeks!! whooo-hooooooo

lady l im uncomfortable in bed too.....cant believe you got 300 from your work shower, we dont have showers here im i really wish we did, im completely struggling getting organised!

i have had no more nose bleeds, just a little blood when i blow!....i have my next apt on tue and i think ill be going of my antibiotic then....

dreamer you defo need a new dr....im lucky in a way that i see the consultant 2 weekly so dont have that trouble....but i also see the midwife on a fri morning if i want to but i only ring that week to make an appt....maybe you need to go to a country gp.....they may not be as busy...

omg this baby is tryin to escape!!!! thumps are getting quite violent!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

great deal on the clothes and awesome about the shower gift ladyL! My shower is a week from Sunday, not really sure if the girls at work will throw a separate one or not since a couple of them are invited to my regular one. ok either way.

yay 30 weeks trixie! The weeks have really started to go by faster it seems. Your comment about the thumps cracked me up. I swear yesterday I had a little mosh pit going on in there. It was just crazy!

Really can't wait til my next scan on Tuesday.. it will have been 6 weeks since my last measurements/estimated weights. Although the movement does help to reassure me that they both seem to be going strong.

And I have all next week off of work! yay! I did give in a figure out a way to live stream my babyshower (I admit it when I got the big package with all these gifts and then the web cam to hook up I felt super guilty). But I am setting it up so she can't talk back (besides typing), just watch. She'd best not complain and take what she is given lol.


----------



## _dreamer_

hi ladies,

my 28 week checkup went well, everything was good! after calling so much to try and get the appointment for the 20th dec, i went to the reception desk to try book it after my appointment, and the cheek of the woman behind the counter - she said ahh she might be fully booked...i just looked at her and said i blimin hope not, i've been ringing for days trying to get booked in!!! well thankfully there was one free so at least thats sorted. 

lady sorry he was covering his face but glad you get another peek soon :) i cant really figure out how my little one is lying, i get kicks, pokes, prods what feels like everywhere but for my last 2 midwife/gp app's they've written cephalic which i think is head down (?). i've also been getting some very violent thumps, i agree with trix, it really feels like she is trying to break out!!! its funny lying on my side in bed and i can feel her kicking the mattress through my belly.

yey for 30 weeks trix :) for me that feels like the next milestone so i can't wait to hit that. 

i wish i had another scan to see my little one again. such a shame we dont get one after 20 weeks. hope yours goes well tobaira, and hope you have a lovely baby shower.

we don't tend to do them in the UK, but my friend is throwing me a littlle baby shower with games and nibbles, just for close friends and family on the 13th dec. people have been asking me what we'd like, and i've said to them i dont expect gifts, but they've asked me to put together a little list of what we need and dont be silly they want to get us some bits and bobs. really looking forward to it.

hope everyone is feeling well, i know im glad its the weekend hoorah xxx


----------



## Claire1

Hey :hi:, Looks like everyone is doing well and our little ones are kicking and punching harder and harder. My baby is breech at the moment, so getting most movement over my bladder put punches higher up.

As for me, the hospital app went well. Baby doesnt seem to be measuring too small, but still slightly below average. I also had less fluid then my last app, so have to go back on monday to get more baby measurments and check fluid. They dont seem too concerned about it, so fingers crossed.

Thanks for all reasurants from everyone, it seems baby measurments and bump measurments arent always accurate. Im just pleased they are keeping an eye on little one.

Ive got 2 weeks left at work!! Cant believe we're all getting so close now :happydance:


----------



## trixie79

thats great claire....glad it went well!

im getting scanned every 2 weeks, next one is tomorrow, im so glad that i get that ...i wouldnt cope if i didnt see him often!

do you think it would be cheeky to ask for a shower if its not the norm?


----------



## Tobaira

so today hasn't gone the way I hoped it would. Went to my apptmt, turns out both babies are measuring small (2lb 1 oz and 2 lb 3 oz) - otherwise known as intrauterine growth restriction. So I have been put on bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy and have been referred to a maternal fetal specialist. So I'm pretty upset today. It seemed like everything was going great to me, they've been kicking up a storm lately but.. who knows. I guess on the plus side I have a lot of things done but.. the thought of spending the next 8-10 weeks in bed is a bit daunting, although I plan on doing everything I can to get those girls to grow. I'm sure tomorrow will be be better, today just goes down in the books as one crappy day.

hope all you girls are doing well =)


----------



## workingttc

So sorry about the bed rest Tobaira! But at least they're ok; twins are usually smaller, no? And over 2 lbs doesn't sound that small to me for only 28weeks! (But what do I know? :shrug:). Is there a chance to get off bed rest if they start gaining weight more quickly?

I hope everyone is doing well. Some of you are getting really close! I'm so jealous....I can't believe I still have 16 weeks. I feel like I've been pregnant FOREVER.


----------



## workingttc

This link says 2.22 lbs is average for 28 weeks...

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart


----------



## _dreamer_

sorry to hear that tobaira (although bed rest sounds good to me right now lol not sure if i can face another 4 weeks at work!) jokes aside, really hope it helps you/your girlies to grow. must be worrying when they say something like that, so hope you feel a little better tomorrow. i agree with the other girls 2lb doesnt sound too bad, my book say 2 1/2 lb at 28 weeks. really hope its just precautionary and will help them gain that bit extra faster.

how was your scan trix x


----------



## LadyL

Aww. Tobaira, I'm so sorry. I'm kinda with everyone else..that doesn't seem too small esp for having 2 babies. My scan last week at 28w showed him at 2 lbs 11 oz. and that's just one baby. If you don't mind me asking, has your dr said when (s)he plans on taking the babies? My friend that recently had twins said her dr wasn't going to let her go over 36 weeks. She ended up having them at 35 weeks. So if that's the case, you may only have 8 weeks left....just trying to look on the bright side. She was also on bedrest for 5 weeks prior and in the hospital for 10 days before she had her babies (due to pre-eclampsia). And her girls turned out perfectly!! Hope things start going better for you and enjoy your downtime while you have it!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear your being put on bed rest tobiara.. 2lbs doesnt sound all that small for 28 weeks.. sorry you have been so upset.. hope tomorrow is looking better.. and i agree enjoy the down time while you have it.. even if you are stuck in bed.. Huge hugs..

How is everyone else doing.. hope your all well..

Working-I too feel like ihave been pregnant forever but then it seems to have flown by at the same time.. lol Happy belated vday hun..


----------



## trixie79

tobaira bed rest sucks....but as long as you have 2 healthy babies, it will be worth it!

dreamer....i had my scan and it went well....he wants me on the antibiotic until 32 weeks and has booked me in for the 9th jan to get the stitch out!!!!!

the baby weighs 3 pounds 5 oz......he is massive and has massive lips....angelina jolie stlye! thats wat the doc said!!!

happy belated v day working!


----------



## Tobaira

that's good to hear that the weight is average - maybe it's not the weight and some other measurements that were behind then since they looked at a number of different things. And you're right, twins are usually smaller and DH and I are on the smaller side ourselves (I'm 5'3, he's 5'6). The other thing I remember them saying is that they were measuring about a week and a half behind in general. I must admit, I was by myself so I didn't ask nearly as many questions as I should have (and my dr was in a bit of a hurry, she'd been running behind because I guess the 2 patients before me both had losses so she spent extra time with them - which makes sense). We haven't talked about when she'll take them. I know before she said the goal was 38 weeks, but I think it will come down to how well they continue to grow in there and what's causing the slowdown. I will definitely be asking a lot more questions next time! I appreciate the reassurances. Today is looking better. And DH was so wonderful, last night he set up a whole little food center up here in the room with a mini fridge, toaster oven and stuff to eat- and then brought a tv up here (we have always been pretty adamant about not having a tv in the bedroom but this is definitely an exception). And he left me this cute little note this morning.

lol trixie - angelina lips! that's awesome


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'm SO sorry Tobaira. I can imagine that bed rest stinks, and what stinks even more is the worry that something isn't quite right. I am totally confused though, as it seems that they are measuring right on schedule according to everything I've read. Intrauterine Growth restriction is when they fall into the bottom 10th percentile....which yours are not. Definitely get more information. Dr's make mistakes sometimes too, and I hope she just got flustered and gave you some poor information. Not to mention growth scans are not exact, which is usually why they do another scan to measure the growth from the previous one. Hang in there and I hope this was just all a big mistake :hugs:

Glad to hear everyone is else is doing well! I can't believe I am almost at the 34 week mark! It was my personal goal as my bleeding put me at higher risk for preterm birth. I am having a lot of pelvic pain and I went to the chiro twice. I feel it made it worse both times. It's tolerable if I don't walk anywhere, but after my appts I can barely stand. The pain begins to reduce a bit a couple days after my appts (not better than before I went in, but better than right after getting done), but obviously it is not helping. I am worried about separation of the joints, and it not going away after delivery! I'm going to try acupuncture to see if that helps. I also ordered a birthing ball and will give that a try. The end gets very uncomfortable! I don't know what I was thinking when I decided to work til 38 weeks. I guess we learn from our mistakes!!! 

Hope everyone is feeling well and Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies. Hang in there Tobaira. Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope your all doing well.. and you all had a nice holiday and weekend.. cant believe how fast this is going for us all..


----------



## baby2310

Ditto hun, time seems to be flying!
How is everyine doing this week? x x


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is everyone? Any new news Tobaira? Hope you are ok.

Is anyone else getting nervous. It hit me like a week ago that time is flying and before I know it I will be caring for a baby. As exciting as it is, it is a bit scary (this is my first) Anyone else feel the same way?

I had a baby shower this past weekend, and got lots of cute little outfits. They are so tiny! 

How is everyone else feeling. I am ok except for my pelvic and back pain. I can't sit for too long, and I can't stand or walk without pain, so it's not so easy to get things done lol. Hoping all will go back to normal after deliver. I am also really itchy on my stomach and boobs. Anyone else? I guess it is from skin stretching, but my boobs have been even more itchy than my stomach which is weird. Oh well, that is a minor complaint compared to other pregnancy problems. 

Hope everyone is feeling and doing well!


----------



## Tobaira

sorry to hear the chiro isn't helping stranje. I'm with you on the itching though, except I also have it on my shoulders and back. I'd be scared, but most of the time I'm too tired to be scared lol - these will be my first also. I had my babyshower over the weekend as well. Lots of neat stuff but it also reminded me there is more stuff I need to get.. on the plus side my family told me even though the babies won't be here for xmas (they'd better not be!) people are still getting them presents which is really helpful!

I don't go back in for another week so nothing new until then. Just hanging out at home. If nothing else the cats are loving it lol!! Still working for now on my laptop although there isn't much work to be done (not that I'm complaining because my brain isn't really up to par these days).

I attached a picture of my twin bump from the babyshower on Sunday. Just under 29 weeks. My sister was so excited I let her take the picture, there really haven't been any other pictures of me the entire pregnancy lol.

hope everyone is doing well.. time is flying by!!
 



Attached Files:







teri29wks.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LadyL

Tobaira, you look great!! Cute twin bump! Glad the bedrest hasn't been too bad for you so far. I'm kinda jealous actually....so tired of being on my feet all day! And I intend on working til I have the baby...I don't know if I can make it 10 more weeks!! But, it will be worth it to be off for longer once the baby is here.

Stranje, I am so there with you on the itching!! My stomach itches like crazy, esp. around my belly button. My boobs haven't been so itchy, but they also haven't grown that much the past few months either. Sorry about the back and pelvic pain. So far I haven't had that too bad. Every now and then I'll have a pull in my back, but I think that's if I strain myself too hard at work.

I have to share a huge pregnancy brain moment that happened to me at work today....I was taking our patients old breakfast trays to put on the cart and getting the lunch ones off to take to the patients (We have this little rolling cart that we carry the trays on). Anyways, I put all the old ones on the cart and started getting the lunch trays off, and I was complaining the whole time that they sent milk on every tray and no tea. (they always send tea with the lunch tray). I was like "those idiots, who wants to drink milk with their lunch!?!!" It was only til I got back to the unit with the trays that I realized I had just gotten all the breakfast trays back off the cart that I had just put on there!! So dumb! 

Anyways, glad to see everyone is doing well. I go back to the dr friday and will get another quick 3D ultrasound since Jack was covering his face the whole time, so here's hoping he won't be as shy this time.


----------



## trixie79

tobaira you look great, i think i have only 1 photo of me preg with the triplets and only one or 2 with this one and they arent in my camera!!

stranje im with you on the pelvic pain, its sooo sore.... im ok sitting but the minute i get up its very painful......my pubic bone just feels like its crunching, the belt helps on really bad days....so you should try it. turning over in bed is the worst though....god its sore!

lady lol at preg brain, im so glad im not working! id be the same!

baby your almost at v day!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 3rd tri for me today.. yay.. the end is getting near.. :) Hope your all doing well and are not in too much pain..

Tob. i agree you look great.. :)


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies, pleased to hear everyone is ok besides a few aches and pain, plus itches!!
You're looking really well Tobaira.

I had my works leaving do on monday and they got me loads of lovely gifts, I guess it was kind of a baby shower type thing. 

My last day is tomorrow, and feel a bit weird about it. Im really looking forward to the time off before and baby coming, but im feeling a bit like you Stranjegirl. Its all kind of hit me this week and im feeling really nervous about it all. It my first as well.
Ive felt so overwhelmed with it all this week, and been really emotional...think im starting to bug hubby as ive been really insecure and needy. Crazy horemones at the moment I guess, but you're definatly not alone Stranje! Think I need some help ha ha x


----------



## trixie79

claire i feel the same way....although its my 4th.....to everyone else its my first and i hope the 1st to get home!

i collected my cot yesterday and bath and changing mat and loads of other tiny things.....oh took them all upstairs and blanked at them....i think he is still in denial that this one is coming home!!!! i know he is happy and he was like this with the triplets too but when they wer born he became a father when he saw them not during the pregnancy! im sure this is normal, but i kinda feel like im missing out on the antenatal period and the image of the daddy touching the tummy and going ahhhh i feel him!

ok i know im sounding stupid but just wish he would feel the same excitment that i do. guess thats just the way he is!


----------



## Future Mama

I just wanted to stop in to say hey! It looks like everyone is doing well! Afm, I just got my :bfp: again. I'm a little nervous this time around and really praying this baby sticks!


----------



## workingttc

HOORAY!!! So so happy for you Future! Welcome back to the thread. I'm sure this will be sticky bean. So exciting!! :happydance: :happydance: :yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Tobaira

fx'd for you future mama - very glad to see you back!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats future.. welcome back to the thread.. only a few of us that stuck together in the end.. so happy for you and praying this is your sticky baby..


----------



## Claire1

Huge congratulations to you Future mama, fantastic news :) I hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## trixie79

future thats fab news, i was thinking abt you recently and hoping for you.....

we will all be here for you even after this one is born.. lilrojo is right, im so glad we can all see this through together!

i hope you have a healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## LadyL

Yay! Congrats futuremama!! Fx'ed this will be your forever baby!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> claire i feel the same way....although its my 4th.....to everyone else its my first and i hope the 1st to get home!
> 
> i collected my cot yesterday and bath and changing mat and loads of other tiny things.....oh took them all upstairs and blanked at them....i think he is still in denial that this one is coming home!!!! i know he is happy and he was like this with the triplets too but when they wer born he became a father when he saw them not during the pregnancy! im sure this is normal, but i kinda feel like im missing out on the antenatal period and the image of the daddy touching the tummy and going ahhhh i feel him!
> 
> ok i know im sounding stupid but just wish he would feel the same excitment that i do. guess thats just the way he is!

Glad its not just me x


----------



## baby2310

Futuremama you've truly made my day, had a rubbish day today and your news has really made me smile :)
Congratulations so pleased for you!! x x


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats futuremama :) so happy to hear that. babydust to you for a sticky bean. i know we're all behind you and have our fingers tightly crossed

x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> I just wanted to stop in to say hey! It looks like everyone is doing well! Afm, I just got my :bfp: again. I'm a little nervous this time around and really praying this baby sticks!

Yay!!!!! I have been checking your ovulation chart and thinking of you! So happy for you! Wishing you a very very H&H 9 months!!! When is your first appt? :yipee:


----------



## StranjeGirl

You look adorable Tobaira! I was hoping you would post a picture! Can't wait to see how big you get in the next few weeks!

Thanks for the belt advice Trixie! I will try that and I'm sorry you have to go through it. I know yours is worse than mine, and I don't know how you deal with it. I skipped my last chiro appt because the previous two made me feel sooooo much worse. Before I went to the chiro it didn't hurt to turn over in bed, and now it is awful! I heard the birthing ball can help, but I am afraid to go into labor lol. It's weird how some days are better than others. 

Sorry your nerves are getting to you too claire. I guess it is normal as time starts to go so quickly! How was your last day? I am looking forward to not working, but sad to say goodbye as I will not be returning due to moving. It's a weird feelings. 

Hope everyone else is feeling well!!


----------



## trixie79

stranje id say our pains are prob equal! although im glad that i didnt go to the chiro otherwise i wouldnt be able to walk at all!

the bed turning is killing me......i wasnt like this with the girls although i had siatica which was bad too!

going out xmas shopping later, if i walk like a snail ill be grand.......roll on the 9th jan, things will have to start moving after that!

finished my antibiotic today......wonder will i have any side effects after being on it for 5 months???? getting swabbed on tuesday and i think he will do that weekly just in case!


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to stop in to say hey! It looks like everyone is doing well! Afm, I just got my :bfp: again. I'm a little nervous this time around and really praying this baby sticks!
> 
> Yay!!!!! I have been checking your ovulation chart and thinking of you! So happy for you! Wishing you a very very H&H 9 months!!! When is your first appt? :yipee:Click to expand...

Thanks! I scheduled my first appt for Monday. I wanted to miss my period tomorrow before going in. I'm a little nervous but really excited! I can't believe you're due in a few weeks!! I bet you can't wait to meet your little princess!!


----------



## LadyL

Good luck with your appt Futuremama! I feel confident you will have a healthy pregnancy this go round!!

Trixie, you shouldn't have any side effects from stopping antibiotics. I've never known that to happen anyways. Good luck with your Christmas shopping. I have got to get started. I am such a procrastinator!!

Had a dr appt today with my quick 3D repeat sono. Got much better pics this time around.

I absolutely love the one with the pouty face!! He definitely has his dad's lips!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0198.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0199.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0200.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## trixie79

ahh lady he is gorgeous.....

xmas shopping didnt go as planned ..... the weather was horrible so i didnt leave the house!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Good luck for your appt on Monday future..

Lady what a cute little face your baby has.. love your 3d pics.. :)

Hope your all well.. I have been having terrible sciatic pain.. somedays i can barely walk.. but it will end in a few months.. cant believe im 3rd tri already..


----------



## _dreamer_

what a little cutie pie lady!!! gorgeous pics, they're so amazing arent they. wish i could have a 4d scan but they're so expensive here.

sorry to hear of your pain lilrojo. must be really hard trying to carry on as normal.

nice you've finished work now claire, im counting down to finishing! can't wait until 22nd dec lol.

had my 31 wk app this week, everything was looking good but i hadnt put any weight on.and that means only 1kg in 6 weeks eek. but the doc said dont worry about it, bump is measuring fine. i know baby will be getting what she needs but if shes putting on weight, means that i've lost it. i'm bordering underweight/normal anyway and dont really want to lose any. so long as she's fine thats the main thing though.

is everyone starting to get excited for christmas? we've got our first xmas do tonight which feels a bit early lol but i do LOVE christmas x


----------



## LadyL

I just lucked into my 3D/4D scan Dreamer...they are expensive here too and I wasn't going to do one, but I had to have another scan anyways to check my placenta and they just did the 3D for free. And then I got another one since baby was hiding his face. So really just got lucky.

I am super jealous of you all that are getting to leave work soon. I will be working up until I have the baby as long as my dr doesn't order bedrest. But I am cutting my hours in Jan, so I'm ready for that. 

Dreamer, sorry you're worried abt not gaining weight. I'm sure baby is just fine. I have the opposite problem. My dr said I gained 6 lbs in 2 weeks (which isn't true!!). I had on heavy boots and a sweater when the lady weighed me yesterday. According to my scale, I have gained about 3 lbs in 2 weeks. Which puts me to a total of 30 lbs for the whole pregnancy!! I don't know how to slow it down!! I was normal weight pre-preg, and all my weight is in my bump really. I don't feel like I look like I've gained 30, but I have. Ugh!! Oh well, I just hope it'll come off quick after the baby. I am in a friend's wedding 3 weeks after my baby is due! So I'm hoping I'll be looking somewhat decent by then.

I totally love Christmas!! I think I may try to do some cyber shopping today! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## trixie79

lady i have put on 28 ish pounds......im hoping that it doesnt look like it, im still in size 12 maternity so i think its all bump...ive never been so heavy not even wit the triplets..

did some shopping, wrapping and cleaning today....and my friend gave me a load of baby clothes which are all washed and drying as i type.....im wrecked!!!


----------



## Claire1

Well, first proper day of maternity and i've pretty much slept on and off all day!!! How bad is that? I needed it though, we were away at the weekend and it all caught up with me. 
Ive been feeling much better, not quite so nervous about things. Still there slightly though.
Hope everyone else is well? 
I cant wait for xmas, our celebrations and parties have started already! :)


----------



## Tobaira

omg ladyL your pictures are so adorable!!! Love them!!

sorry to hear about your sciatica lilrojo.. that really sucks.. I've had it occasionally pre-pregnancy but lucky enough not to have it during my pregnancy so far

hope your appointment went well today future

I'm with you gals, I love Christmas.. it's my favorite holiday. Kind of bums me out that I will spend most of it lying in bed. I told DH there was no reason to really even decorate since he'd be putting it all up and taking it all down and the only one who would see it would be him. I guess my mom and sister disagree though so they said they would come over and help put up some decorations. I am planning on sneaking out to see the lights though.. I love Christmas lights.. I figure I can recline in the car while DH drives us around.. it's still resting right?!

so tomorrow is my next apptmt. fx'd that the girls had a good growth spurt over the past 2 weeks. I did find out I wasn't supposed to be working while on rest (there was some confusion and my dr was out last week so I went ahead and worked since I can work from home on my laptop). So now I've officially taken leave and applied for short term disability. Thank goodness I've been with the company for over 10 year so I can qualify for up to 25 weeks with 100% pay, so that should cover the time before the birth and the 6-8 weeks post delivery. Makes it easier not to have to worry about the finances for now.


----------



## lilrojo

Hope your appt went well today future..

Thanks tobira.. and that stinks that you will be spending so much time in bed but at least were nearing the end.. and i say sitting in a car is resting :) Hope your appt shows they have grown a lot and your restrictions can be lifted some.. But thats great that you are covered with the finances.. one less thing to stress over at least.. do you have names picked out for your little girls yet.. :) so cute 2 girls.. 

AFM-not much going on right now.. have my gtt on wednesday.. then after its shopping to try to finish up for christmas.. have ordered some stuff online.. waiting for that stuff.. . have also been wrapping trying to get that done.. still have plenty to do, as i cant do my dd's stuff, she is 2, and wants to help all the time.. :) will have to do while she is sleeping i guess..

HOpe your all having a good week..


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Futuremama and Tobaira, how did your appts go???

LadyL your little boy is adorable!!! You got such great pictures! I wish I had a 3d picture of me in the womb! 

Glad you are off antibiotics Trixie. I didn't realize you were on them for so long. Is everything ok? I hope it was nothing too serious. And yes, the turning over in bed is no fun. I also have a hard time standing on one foot in the shower to shave or wash my feet. Have your doctors mentioned how this changes after delivery. I haven't had a chance to talk too much to my doctor about it. The chiro said it does go away unless the joints separate. Crossing my fingers that does not happen for either of us!!

Sorry about the sciatica lilrojoj. I can't belive how horrible pregnancy gets in the third trimester!! I feel like we were all doing so well in the second trimester. Oh well, it is all worth it!

Congrats on being off Claire! I am counting down the days! 2 weeks left for me. I am going to be really bummed if baby comes by then, as I want to enjoy my at home time lol. ALthough i am such a worry wart that I'd rather her come early and know she is here safely. I have been freaking out about placental abruption lately. I need to stay off the internet. I'm always searching for things about unexplained bleeding in pregnancy and of course it is all the worst stories. I've probably created a very stressed out little baby!

Hope all is well.


----------



## Claire1

Stranjegirl, step away from google! No good will come of it ;) lol.

Hope everyones aches and pains arent getting them too down, not long to go. We're nearly there!

How is everything futuremama? Hope youre keeping well.

Hope all goes well tomorrow lilrojo.

Tobaira, I would def say seeing xmas lights whilst being driven is relaxing, so go for it :)

Glad your app went well dreamer, I wouldnt worry about weight gain or lack. As long as baby is ok your fine.

Trixie im sure you look lovely, everyone is different and your well within the advised amount of gain. Hope you're ok now your off the antibiotics?

I had my first antenatel class tonight, 3hrs long!!! It was interesting though and met some lovely people. It was a bit daunting going on my own as hubby works night, but it was good.
I feel really positive about the breast feeding support here, they have so many people to help and will even come to your house and give you one to one support as often as you need it, isnt that great?!

Whilst on subject of breast feeding, anyone had leaky boobs yet? Mine started yesterday, oh the joys. x


----------



## Tobaira

So my OB visit went well yesterday, bpp (biophysical profile) where they measure heart rate, breathing and body mvmts, muscle tone and fluid came out great for both girls. It was funny they attached the little heart rate monitors to my belly to graph the girls' heartrates and little A kept kicking hers off. The poor nurse just could not get a good graph on her but wasn't worried. Today was the specialist visit where they did a growth scan. Good news is on the twin scale they are measuring in the 12th percentile, which is still small but outside of the technical definition for IUGR (intrauterine growth restriction). Both are measuring around 2lbs 11oz. So I'm pretty happy today. Both A&B are head down, although they've switched positions so now A has become B and B has become A. And the specialist said that I can be more flexible with the bed rest thing, although going up and down the stairs is a pain so I probably will still limit myself. Plus it may be helping so why mess with it.

rojo-We do have names picked out but I'm sworn to secrecy (which is driving my family up the wall lol). I got half of my xmas shopping done yesterday (online of course). waiting for the "lists" from DH's family to finish those up.
yes stranje, google is evil!!! =) But I understand the pull to look things up.
claire - no leaking yet, not looking forward to that. my nipples have been pretty sore the past few days though. ugh..
future - hope everything went well at your apptmt


----------



## Future Mama

I'm glad everything went well at your appt Tobaira! I can't believe so many of you are just a few weeks from having a baby! 

My appt Monday was fine, they just did a blood and urine test. My hcg level was at 175 (I don't know if that's low for 16dpo) and they redid it today to make sure they're increasing this time. I'll find out tomorrow what my level is. I am having more symptoms this time around, my boobs are killing me already and I am having some crazy dreams. I'm hoping all this is a good sign. I am having some weird aching feeling in my legs...did any of you have this? It's pretty much everyday and they're not really cramping, just kind of aching. I've been reading that I might just need to eat more potassium so I've been trying to eat a banana everyday to see if it starts to help.


----------



## _dreamer_

so glad to hear that your appointment went well future and you are starting to feel symptoms, i'd say thats a good sign :) hope your levels come back great tomorrow, i'm sure they will. i can't remember having achy legs, but did suffer leg cramps around week 22 for a while, they seem to have eased off slightly now. i think i stopped my vits at around week 16 when i ran out, and when the leg cramps got bad, i started taking them again. not sure if they did help or it was coincidence!

glad to hear of your twin girlies being fine tobaira, so cute thinking of them in there together. and funny that they can switch position, yet they can still determine which one was twin A and which was twin B lol you'd think they'd get muddled up. 

i've got 2 weeks left at work and counting lol. was feeling a big lack of organisation for xmas until today, i'd only bought 1 pressie but i picked up another 3 today. we're getting the decs up this weekend, after our antenatal class on saturday hopefully, if not sunday. 

can't quite believe i'm 32 weeks tomorrow...really need to get my hospital bag packed, i'll feel much better once thats done in case i was to go into early labour. my OH is convinced she'll be early for some reason. 

hope everyone is feeling ok today :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

So glad your appts went well tobaira and future! You must be relieved tobaira, and so happy to be able to lighten up a little on bed rest. Bed rest is so boring and depressing sometimes!!! Future your numbers sound right in the correct range!! I know there is such a huge range, but my guess (and it's just a guess as I dont know too much) is that it depends when the baby implants. I think I read that your body does not let out hcg until implantation. I would guess that if you implated super early at like 5-6 dpo you would have a higher number at 16dpo, and if you implanted at like 12 dpo you would have a lower number. That is just my uneducated theory though! Yours seem right smack in the middle so between that and your increasing symptoms I think that is a very good sign!!!! You must be so anxious for tomorrow. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way and can't wait to hear tomorrow!

Smart on not telling people the names Tobaira. Early on my MIL asked if we had thought of names, and we told her we were thinking Giada for a girl. Well she continued to call the baby Giada and I was kinda annoyed because 1. we didn't even know if it was a girl, and 2. we hadn't had time to really consider other names. I didn't want to say anything to her because she is so nice and I didn't want to hurt her feelings. The dr thought it was a boy, and then when they found out it was a girl we told MIL that we were deciding not to use Giada so she would stop calling the baby that. We ended up going with that name, but we had wanted to explore other options first. Plus I was having so many complications that early on I wasn't confident the baby would make it, and I didn't want a name associated to her, because if something happened I would have probably picked something a little more spiritual for her or something. We still don't think of her as Giada, to us she is baby and that is what we call her. Then we decided not to tell people abt the middle names we were discussing, as we didn't want their input and didn't want to say anything til decided (which we are still not) and so I told everyone that we haven't decided, and MIL and others have been very eager to give advice on middle names!! I have people giving me lists of names that they think would fit lol. I told dh that next time I am saying "yes we have picked a first and middle name and we are not telling anyone" THat way no one can call the baby anything inaccurate or feel the need to bombard us with name ideas! Sorry for the rant!

I'm counting down the days with you dreamer! And gotta get my bag packed too, esp being high risk for preterm birth. I figure the baby will either come early and I will be at work and have no bag packed, or she'll come late and I will have wished she came early!

Thanks for the no google advice claire! I need to remind myself every day!!!! 

Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, haven't been on properly for a while, seem to have been crazy busy these past few weeks.
Glad everyone seems to be doing well apart from the usual aches and pains.
Can't believe that babies will be starting to arrive soon, i remember most of you getting your bfps, time has flown!
Glad twins have grown tobaira and that your appointment went ok futuremama, i'm fairly sure i had leg pains just as i got my bfp.

We reached V day today :) also had my flu jab, man the nurse was miserable! and she bloody hurt me! Least it's over and done with now, i hate needles!!!


----------



## lilrojo

So happy everyone is doing so well..

Future your numbers sound great.. hope tomorrow brings a nice doubled number.. or more :) and yay for symptoms..

Tobira-so happy to hear the twins are doing well.. we also have our names (not a boys 100%) picked but telling no one.. :) everyone has an opinion.. 

My appt went well passed my gtt.. go back in a month then its every two weeks.. so next one is 32 weeks.. :) in Jan.. crazy how fast time is going.. couple weeks to xmas.. finshed up almost 2 things left to get for presents.. then its wrapping.. did some online im waiting on.. 

Hope your all well..


----------



## Future Mama

Well I just heard back from my dr and my numbers doubled!! They went from 175 to 376! So my next appt is December 21 for an ultrasound :happydance::happydance:


----------



## _dreamer_

sooooooooooooo pleased for you future :) 
what does this make your due date?

we also have a name picked but haven't told anyone - except I've found out OH has told his mum, dad, sister and grandparents. i want to keep it a surprise, even from my family, everyone knows she's a girl, so i think it will be nice to announce when she's born, plus i want to make sure she suits the name. so i've sworn his family to secrecy and not to let on that they know what it is (both our families live in separate countries so its not like they chat or anything). 

i also couldnt be doing with other peoples opinions. there one woman at work in particular who is so opinionated. she's already said in front of everyone that alexander/alexandra is a horrible name and doesnt know why anyone would choose it (one of my colleagues sons is called alexander!). and also that she hopes its not one of those silly prancy names like summer or autumn. i actually love those names, but know people with children who are already called that so wouldnt use them. i said to her, you don't know what my name is so be careful what you say!!! 

x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Future Mama said:


> Well I just heard back from my dr and my numbers doubled!! They went from 175 to 376! So my next appt is December 21 for an ultrasound :happydance::happydance:

Yayyy!!! :wohoo: You must be ecstatic futuremama!!!! That is such great news! So happy for you and I hope you enjoy those nasty symptoms!! They stink but are so relieving at the same time lol!! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

_dreamer_ said:


> sooooooooooooo pleased for you future :)
> what does this make your due date?
> 
> we also have a name picked but haven't told anyone - except I've found out OH has told his mum, dad, sister and grandparents. i want to keep it a surprise, even from my family, everyone knows she's a girl, so i think it will be nice to announce when she's born, plus i want to make sure she suits the name. so i've sworn his family to secrecy and not to let on that they know what it is (both our families live in separate countries so its not like they chat or anything).
> 
> i also couldnt be doing with other peoples opinions. there one woman at work in particular who is so opinionated. she's already said in front of everyone that alexander/alexandra is a horrible name and doesnt know why anyone would choose it (one of my colleagues sons is called alexander!). and also that she hopes its not one of those silly prancy names like summer or autumn. i actually love those names, but know people with children who are already called that so wouldnt use them. i said to her, you don't know what my name is so be careful what you say!!!
> 
> x

Good answer to your coworker!! I too feel weird choosing a definite name when I haven't see the baby yet. Sometimes they come out looking different than the name you picked!! I think that is why I still call her baby lol.


----------



## Future Mama

Thanks!! My due date is August 11th, 3 days after my grandma's birthday :) We actually have had a girl's name picked out for a while, and I already have a feeling this one's a girl. We love the name Maya, and if we have a girl, that will definitely be her name. I don't know if we'll have a middle name since dh and I don't have middle names.


----------



## lilrojo

Awww so happy to hear Future.. cant wait for your scan now.. :) Try to stay positive, even though it is hard.. and those numbers and symptoms are very reassuring.. :)

I cannot figure out a boys name that im in love with yet.. i have a girls but no boys.. there are names i like but nothing has just stuck yet.. my daughter's name is mckenna so trying to find something that sounds good with that too.. 

Dreamer-thats what we did.. found out the sex with her and told, but kept the name a secret from everyone.. now this time both will be.. :)


----------



## Claire1

Yay, fantastic news future :)
Lilrojo we're the same. We have our girls name, but cant decide on a boys name. There are lots I like, but none I love. 
I am also keeping our names under our hat, there is a massive baby boom where I live and dont want anyone using our name haha


----------



## baby2310

So pleased for you futuremama :) enjoy the rest of your pregnancy x x


----------



## _dreamer_

Future Mama said:


> Thanks!! My due date is August 11th, 3 days after my grandma's birthday :) We actually have had a girl's name picked out for a while, and I already have a feeling this one's a girl. We love the name Maya, and if we have a girl, that will definitely be her name. I don't know if we'll have a middle name since dh and I don't have middle names.

awww 1 day before my birthday :) and i seem to reme,ber someone else on here sharing my birthday but i cant remember who!!!

beautiful name by the way xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

had to check back lol, its lilrojo - same age too ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Dremer thats what i was thinking.. I actually share my bday with my neice too.. she was born this year on my bday.. so I will be 26 and she will 1.. :)


----------



## trixie79

hi guys, i have had an exciting couple of days....NOT!!!

i was taken in to hospital on wed with shivering and fever symptoms....tests came back that i had a vaginal infection...my heart rate was 120 and the baby was up on 170....slightly high!....my urine results are not back yet but they wer convinced i have a kidney infection too...a double wammy! i got a swab taken on tue, so its prob the interference down below that caused the bacterial infecton!

so i had to stay in hosp on wed nite and got home eventually late last nite. they gave me IV antobiotics and now im on oral antibiotics for 5 days....i only came off the flagyl last thursday.....so i think im offically allergic to pregnancy!

baby is kicking the life out of me which is a good thing...but i feel like crap! the doc says its now full steam ahead for the 9th jan....i think he must be thinking that taking the stitch out then will put me into labour.....im dreading it. 

i do hope i can hold out till the 9th though...

so glad that your apt went well future....believe me time will fly!

im still stuck on conor james....even though james doesnt like conor i dont care, i havent discussed it with him since so im going to wait until i go through the labour and he will give in!!!
only thing is a boys heart rate is usually around the 120 mark and girls at 145bpm so the last couple of days have made me think did the tech really see a wee willy or not???? cause his heart rate was around 150 once i started gettin the antibiotics.....maybe it was high cause of the infections....ill ask the doc on tue..im being seen weekly now!


----------



## LadyL

Great news Futuremama!! Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!!

Oh no Trixie!! So sorry you'e had such a rough time during your pregnancy. Only one month away and you'll be holding your sweet baby boy and forgetting all about what you went through to have him. I'm sure if the tech saw a willy, then it's safe to say you're having a boy. I'm having a boy too and lowest his heart rate has been is 147. Usually it's over 150. And I've seen his willy 3 times on an ultrasound!!

I love everyone's names that you all have picked out. Mine is in my signature. We definitely haven't kept it a secret, and as far as I know, no one has said anything negative about it. 

We have our childbirth class this weekend. Tonight and tomorrow all day. We opted for a weekend option since I work too late during the week to take the class offered in the evening. I'm hoping we'll get a lot of out of it. I'm a nurse, but no really nothing about labor and deliver except the small amount I learned in nursing school which I've pretty much forgotten anyways.

Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## lilrojo

Awww so sorry to hear what you have been through Trixie.. but yay that your getting to the end.. I think the hb is a complete old wives tale.. this baby has been lower than mckennas so we will see in 2 months.. wow jan is so close.. :)


----------



## baby2310

So sorry you're having a rough time trixie, little one will be here before you know it and all this will fade into a distant memory. 
Look after yourselves hun and take it easy x x


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'm so sorry trixie!!! :( What an awful week for you!!!
I am glad they are keeping an eye on you and you are almost there! Have you tried taking probiotics at all? I take ones (1 morning and evening) called femdopholis, which are specifically for women. I know people who have stopped their vaginal infections, bv and yeast, simply by taking these. I asked my OB if they were ok to take, and he said yes (they say to consult your physician if you are pg) Anyway, everytime I notice some discomfort or weird discharge I start taking them and the problem disappears. They are supposed to replenish the good bacteria that antibiotics kill. Anyway, I hope you are ok now! I wouldn't think twice about the heartbeat. I looked at graphs and there really is now way to tell. I would trust the ultrasound much more!!

Hope everyone else is doing well! I have had diarrhea for the past 2 days :( NO fun! I thought maybe I was going into labor, but went to dr yesterday and cervix is still closed so not happening now thank goodness. Still not sure why the stomach problems though. My blood pressure also seems very high for me, but they are not concerned as it is still in normal range or just slightly above. Hopefully it doesn't go up any more. No protein in urine or anything, so I guess I don't need to worry too much. I can't believe how fast time is going! 

Love the names you've picked LadyL and Trixie!! I told dh that I get more say on the name because baby is taking his last name!! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Holiday time is coming soon!!! Yikes! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

hi ladies,
arghhhh i can't sleep again!!!!! just can't seem to get comfortable, some nights i toss and turn and get so frustrated that i'm shattered but can't sleep. just got up, having a cup of warm milk, and thought i'd pop on here quick. i try not to get annoyed as i've had it so easy, i just keep reminding myself i've only got to get through a couple more weeks at work (cos thats what stresses me out when i can't sleep, the thought of a hard day being nackered!). 

trix, so sorry to hear about what you went through! sounds like a scary time. hope you're doing ok now? 

lady how did your classes go? sounds like you get quite a lot! we had a four hour session on saturday which ended up only being 3 1/2 hours and thats it. 

sorry to hear about the bad stomach stranj, good that it wasnt early labour though. 

how are you doing future? has it sunk in yet hehe? do you have a scan date, i think you said but i can't remember.

it's my baby shower tomorrow evening, i'm so excited! 

hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Claire1

Hope you enjoy your shaower dreamer! I also am struggleing to sleep, my back is killing me. Oh well shouldnt complain, not long left :)

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## LadyL

I can totally sympathize with you dreamer. I haven't been sleeping well either. Every time I have to turn over, it wakes me up. And for the past few weeks, I wake up between 230-300 like clockwork. And the days I work, I get up at 4, so I never can seem to go back to sleep. I'm just so glad I only work 3 days a week (soon to be 2 in January), but they are 12 hours and it's killing me. Only 8 more weeks!!

My childbirth classes were really good. I was kinda worried they were gonna be really pushy with trying to do everything all natural with no epidurals, pain relief, inductions, etc. But I found it to be the opposite. I commend anyone who can go through childbirth naturally, but I am a fan of modern medicine and the comforts it provides! Haha! I don't want to hurt and be uncomfortable if I don't have to. So I learned a lot about epidurals, and what would happen if I needed a c section. Also, they told us what to expect once we get to the hospital, and what to pack in our bags. We even had a little section on newborn care for the first 6 weeks. Just didn't learn anything about breastfeeding. Which I haven't decided if I'm gonna do or not. So I may try to take a class on that if I have time. There were a lot of things I already knew, but I do feel a bit more prepared now. And we got a lot of goodies....diapers, wipes, bottle nipples, etc. So that was nice.

Hope everyone is well. Have fun at your shower Dreamer!! I have one this weekend!!


----------



## Claire1

LadyL said:


> I can totally sympathize with you dreamer. I haven't been sleeping well either. Every time I have to turn over, it wakes me up. And for the past few weeks, I wake up between 230-300 like clockwork. And the days I work, I get up at 4, so I never can seem to go back to sleep. I'm just so glad I only work 3 days a week (soon to be 2 in January), but they are 12 hours and it's killing me. Only 8 more weeks!!
> 
> My childbirth classes were really good. I was kinda worried they were gonna be really pushy with trying to do everything all natural with no epidurals, pain relief, inductions, etc. But I found it to be the opposite. I commend anyone who can go through childbirth naturally, but I am a fan of modern medicine and the comforts it provides! Haha! I don't want to hurt and be uncomfortable if I don't have to. So I learned a lot about epidurals, and what would happen if I needed a c section. Also, they told us what to expect once we get to the hospital, and what to pack in our bags. We even had a little section on newborn care for the first 6 weeks. Just didn't learn anything about breastfeeding. Which I haven't decided if I'm gonna do or not. So I may try to take a class on that if I have time. There were a lot of things I already knew, but I do feel a bit more prepared now. And we got a lot of goodies....diapers, wipes, bottle nipples, etc. So that was nice.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Have fun at your shower Dreamer!! I have one this weekend!!

Im with you on the pain relief thing, why suffer if you dont have to? But it is personal choice and fair play if you want to go natural. I have another class tonight covering birth and pain relief so will see how that goes. 
We didnt get any goodies though. x


----------



## StranjeGirl

So sorry dreamer! Sleeping should not be this difficult. It is so hard t get comfortable! It's not fair..we should be getting great sleep now so we can be all prepared for the baby, but it is just impossible! How was your shower?
I have had a couple child birth classes. I am going to try natural..we took the hypnobabies course. I am not huge on pain either, but am hoping the hypnosis works as a natural pain relief. I'll let you guys know how it goes! And if it not going well, the epidural will be there for me! I hate medication and I am afraid of catheters, so I wanted to try naturally! I know it sounds crazy that I'm more afraid of a catheter than labor pains lol, but we all have our things that freak us out! We did have breast feeding info at our class whcih was nice, but I have heard hiring a consultant is the way to go, so I am thinking of doing that early on! Hoping it goes better than I am expecting it to! 
Hope all of you are well! We are all getting there!! :)


----------



## LadyL

Haha! I can understand your fear of catheters. I put catheters in people all the time, so I guess they really don't bother me. But I've never had one either, so who knows. Most people handle them really well. The women better than the men....but of course, we know to expect that!! 

Good luck with your hypno birthing plan. I hope you can get the birth you want. Whether you make it au naturale or end up with the epi. 

One positive about going natural is the freedom you will have up until giving birth (ie getting up and walking around and of course eating!). Being confined to the bed and constant monitoring will suck, but I know I'd end up with the epidural in the end!!


----------



## trixie79

believe me labour is a pain that you will not be able to describe to anyone.....its horrible, have your epidural on standby...

i had an epidural 12 hours after my labour started with shauna and had to be knocked out 13 hours after induced labour for aine and caitlin and the doc told me that i didnt have an epidural the second time round because i didnt ask for one......men are such plonkers! i was high as a kite on morphine!

this time im going to wear a sign around my neck telling them give me any and every drug available please!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

hey gals -
so another set back for me. On the plus side the girls are doing great although a little small - they have room and are bumping around and have plenty of fluid. Unfortunately when I went in to my apptmt yesterday my bp has shot up as did the protein levels in my urine. I guess it wasn't a huge surprise seeing how swollen I have become over the past few days. They sent me in for some tests as well as had me do a 24 hour urine sample. Then today they gave me a steroid shot (2 shot series, have the 2nd one tomorrow - for the record they kinda hurt) to help develop the babies' lungs in case they have to come early. I guess most of the bloodwork came out ok except the uric acid was high. So hopefully that means its not too serious. It scared me to death yesterday when the dr told me before she got my results back that if they came back bad I would be delivering within days. So now just waiting for the phone call to see what my results from the 24 hour are to see what they want to do. So yeah.. rough couple of days.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no Tobaira!! I am so sorry this is happening to you. What will the 24 hour test say? I am assuming it checks for protein, but since they already saw some, does that mean if it is under a certain amount they will just monitor you? What is full term for twins? You are getting so close. I hope they can let you hang on a bit longer, but it is great that you are getting the steriod shots just in case. I know my doctor told me he had no concerns if I went into labor at 32 weeks, as babies do very well at that point, especially if they have the steriod shot. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Please rest and keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Oh gosh, im so sorry Tobaira. At least they are keeping a close eye on you, and im sure if it does mean they have to arrive early they will do really well :)
I hope you're feeling ok in yourself. Try not worry, easier said then done. Fingers crossed your 24hr urine tests come back ok xx


----------



## baby2310

So sorry tobaira, at least they are monitoring you. Fingers crossed everything comes back ok x x


----------



## lilrojo

Like the others have said so sorry to read what is happening lately with you.. praying the 24hr urine testing comes back fine and those babies stay in a bit longer.. Hope your doing okay..

Stanje how are you doing only 24 more days.. :) Hope your well hun..

Afm 29 weeks today.. yay almost 30.. :) im just getting so excited to meet this little peanut..


----------



## Tobaira

so the 24 hr test came back high (not sure what they test I would guess protein as well). So it means I definitely have preclampsia. On the plus side it wasn't severe so I was told for now just to lay on either side only and only get up to use the bathroom - showers are now limited to once every 3 days. I go back in on Tuesday and it sounds like they'll run a lot of the same tests again to see how I'm holding up. She said our goal is to keep them in as long as possible, but it was after hours when she called so I didn't ask how long she thought that might be. I got my 2nd steroid shot today and it was horrible. I don't know if it was because it was a different nurse or I knew that it would hurt, but it hurt so bad. I had to sit in the waiting room for 30 mins afterwards because I thought I was going to throw up or pass out (or both). And I've actually never passed out before so feeling like that was really freaky. It finally passed and we were able to go home although I've still felt slightly nauseous all day.
So yeah just taking it slowly. Full term for twins is 36/37 I believe, although she was originally aiming for 38. My baby step hope is just that nothing happens before I hit 32 weeks since I'll have to deliver at a different hospital and possibly with a different doctor if I'm earlier than 32. My big hope is that I won't have to deliver before the end of the year (or end up in the hospital for Christmas). My next growth scan isn't until the week after Christmas (insurance limitations on how often they can be done), so I have to be happy with feeling them kick and the biophysical profiles they are doing on them. It would still make me feel better to know what size they are. Anyways, sorry I'm kind of rambling. This has been such a long week!
Thanks for all your well wishes, I really appreciate it. I don't really talk to anyone outside of DH and my family about this stuff so it helps having somewhere to go. =) How is everyone else doing? Let's here some happy stuff instead of all my downer stuff =)


----------



## workingttc

Yikes, Tobaira, so sorry to hear that. I can't believe you're even limited on showers! But it sounds like your in really terrific hands and getting the best attention and care possible, so that's what's important. I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed they make it past the new year for you!

Stranje, really looking forward to hearing how things go with your labor au naturel. I'm hoping to do that (we are taking a Bradley method class that is supposed to help), but I'm super worried I won't be able to, since everyone seems to say that if labor goes long enough, the pain is just too much. I guess we'll see! Lilrojo, did you have an epidural with your daughter? (if you don't mind my asking)

As for me, just back from the doctor. Baby is looking good, estimated weight is 2lbs, 8 oz, which she said is right down the middle (53rd percentile). She cleared us for our trip to Mexico at the end of the year too (thank god!) (they'd been watching to see if my placenta moved up, because it had been very close to my cervix until recently).


----------



## Claire1

Oh hun, I am sorry. But do as the docs say and im sure you'll keep ticking along a bit longer. Baby steps as you say :)
Well, asfm. I think we're doing ok, just the odd feww aches and pains but nothing out of the ordinary. Im really enjoying my time off, its sooo nice to see more of hubby. He works nights, so we're normally missing each other. But i can finally see more of him which I love :) Xmas is pretty much sorted as well. 
Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## trixie79

god tobaira wat a tough couple of days, dont worry though the babies would do good if born now, i was told 33 weeks for triplets and 36 weeks for twins any further on would be dangerous for your health.....so try and plug them in for another week or so!!!!!

asm well i got horrible thrush from the antibiotic and the doc saw a wart down ther too.....how horrible and embarassing, i cant even tell the oh! he says he will treat it after the baby is born, but im soo soo sore down below and i dont know if thats because of the wart or the thrush.......god im soo over this whole pregnancy thing!!!! its one thing after another!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no Tobaira, I am so sorry :( I am glad to hear it is not severe, and that they are on top of things and monitoring you. You are just about 32 weeks which is great! I know when I saw my doctor at 32 weeks he said if I went into labor that day he wouldn't be concerned at all since babies do well once at that point. I really hope you are feeling ok and with rest you can keep things on the non severe side and keep then in a bit longer. Hope you can handle the bed rest, I've heard it is not easy. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Keep us updated :hugs:

So sorry trixie you are dealing with infections. It seems that medication for one always causes another. And sorry about the wart :( I guess pregnancy brings out lots of crappy things. I'm supposed to be retested for cervical dysplasia and I'm scared and don't want to bring it up. I'm afraid the pregnancy made it worse. I already got it removed in January and then it came out positive again in april, but I had just found out I was pg. I haven't had it checked since. I hate having a vagina! I feel like guys don't have to go through a fraction of what we do. Anyway, I really hope you are feelign better trixie. I know the probiotics with reuteri and rhasmosis can really help (the refrigerated ones) They have a couple brands with those two strains (you have to check the back label) I take two a day and it has kept everything away so far, and for some people it will get rid of the thrush or bv, and even help prevent UTI. But it says you have to check with your dr first. My doctor ok'd it for me. Either way I hope they can clear this up for you right away...it's not fun being so sore :(

HOpe everyone else is doing ok, aside from aches and pains. I just came from the dr and everything looks ok. 37 weeks tomorrow, yay! I never thought I would make it that far being high risk! She tried ot check my cervix, but couldn't even reach it with her fingers (although my other dr last week reached it, but his fingers are probably longer) So she said she didn't suspect I would go into labor this week, although we never know) I did have a blood test with high white blood cells and high MCV. I guess I need to check with my general dr and maybe get some more blood work done. THe white blood cells can be normal at the end of pregnancy (and I had just gotten over some stomach bug) but not sure about the mcv. It's always something going on! 

Glad your trip got cleared workingttc. Did they say in fact that your placenta moved? Mine didn't move until betweek 33-35 weeks, so I was getting worried, but it looks like it finally got out of the way and vaginal birth is possible! Hope yours is out of the way too! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

So sorry to hear tobiara.. at least though its not severe and like the others said you seem to be in great hands.. a little bit longer for those little girls.. 

Trixie so sorry to hear all your going through too.. pregnancy is quite rough.. does things to us that would never happen otherwise.. hope you can get everything cleared up soon.. and I too have been dealing with YI's since my progesterone suppositories.. but they dont seem to stick around long..

Working, I didnt get an epidural with my daughter, i got something else.. when i went into labor i went fast, got to the hosp at like 3 am was 4cm, waited till 7 the pain still wasnt too bad but i figured it would be soon, and i got a block of some sort.. where it numbs you but you can still get up.. not as intense as the epidural.. I guess you could call it.. Im happy i got it, as it was my first and i was scared of labor and all.. but going to try all natural this time if i can.. :) 
and hope you have fun on your trip..

Claire happy to hear all is going well for you too.. no big aches or pains.. im on leave always lol as im a sahm.. :) Yay for all fo your christmas stuff being done.. lucky you.. 

AFM not to much going on 3rd tri is beg. to kick my butt.. energy is lacking, sciatic still, heartburn still, all that fun.. but its almost over and very much so worth it.. Im excited for christmas.. but it will be quite busy with parties from friday night on through christmas.. hope to finish up wrapping this week and finish baking.. Next appt in Jan 4th for 32 weeks.. seems to be flying.. been getting things bought for hospital bag etc.. so i have things pretty well in order.. now need to get through christmas then finish the nursery..

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## _dreamer_

hi everyone, sorry i havent been on for a while it's been a busy week but have just caught up.

tobaira, so sorry to hear about your pre-eclampsia. i hope bed rest is going ok, must be difficult to be restricted. 2 days until 32 weeks. fingers tightly crossed for you until at least then, and hopefully you will last until after xmas and new year.

sorry to hear of all the others sleeping badly. makes working quite difficult but i have only 4 days left (finish 22nd) so will be able to catch up in the day after that.

trix ouch on the thrush and wart, pregnancy can be so mean to the body!!! hope your feeling better there, and i agree with stranj, probiotics are definitely good to take to restock your good gut bacteria. although antibiotics help with the main problem- they can cause so many others!!!

stranj, congrats on hitting 37 weeks! can't believe it could be at any time, only feels like a few weeks ago we were all getting our bfp's!

Hope you have a fab baby shower this weekend ladyl :)

afm, my baby shower was just amazing! i have some great friends. showers really arent a big thing in the uk, but they put in so much effort. they decorated my friends house with balloons and banners, all the food was pink and white, plus my favourites, they organised some great games, and oh my goodness the presents! my baby girl is well and truely spoilt! so grateful to have such fab friends. my mum and sister in law were also able to join on skype which was brilliant.

i've been doing well, lots of movement still which is good although some painful kicks haha! got my 34 wk mw appointment on tueday. i've come down with a cold and sore throat, but have kind of been expecting it as i've managed to avoid one until now.

hope you all have lovely weekends x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Good for you for baking lilrojo! I haven't done any this year :( I usually bake a lot, but just shoved it aside this year . I hope your aches and pains lighten up a bit. Sciatica is awful to deal with!!!

Glad your baby shower went well dreamer! So sorry you are sick! Hope you feel better soon.

Hope you are doing ok Tobaira. :hugs:

Your scan is soon right futuremama? Can't wait to hear!

Cant believe I'm a watermelon today! I thought the day would never come! Many are right behind me! It starts to go really fast at the end!!

:)


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> Good for you for baking lilrojo! I haven't done any this year :( I usually bake a lot, but just shoved it aside this year . I hope your aches and pains lighten up a bit. Sciatica is awful to deal with!!!
> 
> Glad your baby shower went well dreamer! So sorry you are sick! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Hope you are doing ok Tobaira. :hugs:
> 
> Your scan is soon right futuremama? Can't wait to hear!
> 
> Cant believe I'm a watermelon today! I thought the day would never come! Many are right behind me! It starts to go really fast at the end!!
> 
> :)

god i hope so!!!!! i cant wait any longer...

thought i got a couple of pains yesterday but they have totally gone today.... last time it started of as intense period pain, i felt it 3 times last night but now nothing....i wouldnt mind going now....the baby would be fine. this coming week is the anniversary of the babies, the 22nd and xmas eve. its very hard.:cry:


----------



## Claire1

It could be anytime now for most of us :happydance:

Hope you have a better xmas this year Trixie. :hugs:

Hope you're hanging on in there Tobaira x

Yay for being a watermelon Stranje :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Stanje.. I prob. wouldnt be doing much if i were any farther along.. 30 weeks still have a touch of energy.. not much though.. and happy 37 weeks hun.. full term now.. so happy you have made it.. must be such a relief..

Hope you all had a good weekend..

have not been on here much this weekend.. yesterday went with dh for him to shop some for me then came home and my sister and her family came over to see our tree and lights and stuff.. and they stayed late.. then this morning we went to my nephew's first sunday school christmas program and dropped off mckenna after at my moms so i could wrap her presents.. been busy all weekend.. happy tomorrow is monday..

This week i need to finish baking and wrapping.. and rest..


----------



## Future Mama

How's everyone doing today? I can't believe how many of you are just weeks away from having your babies!

StranjeGirl I can't believe you're already a watermelon! Time is just flying by! :happydance:

I hope you're doing ok Tobaira, hang in there :hugs:

Trixie, I hope you're doing ok this year. 

Lilrojo sounds like you've been busy! I hope you get some well deserved rest!

I have my first ultrasound on Wednesday and am so nervous. I keep thinking they're going to tell me there's nothing in there! I'm waiting until after the scan to get just a couple things for the baby before Christmas.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks future.. im hoping after the weekend things will settle again.. 

and im so excited for you for your scan.. keep the faith.. how have you been feeling so far..


----------



## Future Mama

I'm ok, my boobs are really sore and I already had to buy new bras. Other than that I'm just a little tired and starting to feel a little queasy throughout the day. Overall I'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great to hear future.. :)


----------



## trixie79

ah future your a sweetpea....i hope your scan goes well....fx for you xxx

i had my apt today, i got swabbed again, and still have thrush...so getting treated for that..

baby is doing well, its defo a boy...seen his bits again! he is 5 lb 8 oz!!!!
doc reckons when he takes the stitch out on the 9th that this will start labour as my cervix should shorten! roll on the 9th!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone-

Trixie I am so sorry you have thrush again. Do you have the symptoms...hopefully not. I hope you are doing ok. This must be a very difficult time of year for you, and I hope you are taking some time to relax. So glad your baby boy is doing well!! The 9th is almost here!

Good luck today future!!! Hope whoever does your ultrasound is experienced and can see things early on! I work with 2 doctors(my primary OB, and his partner who is also an OB) and the partner who is less experienced couldn't see anything at all at 5+4, and then at 6+3 my primary doctor looked (who has been doing this for 25 years) and he saw everything. It was so tiny and shoved up in a corner, I have no idea how he spotted it. Mine was growing slowly in the beginning though, like over a week behind, and then caught up by the 8th week, so yours will probably be bigger and more visible than mine was. Can't wait to hear! Your symptoms sound similar to mine...only sore boobs for 2-3 weeks and then some fatigue and queasiness crept in. Hope it doesn't get too bad for you! 

How are you Tobaira? Hope you are still hanging in there!!! 

So glad your baby shower went well dreamer! They make the cutest little things for babies! 

How was your baby shower LadyL??

Had my last day of work yesterday! It was bitter sweet as we are moving and I'm not returning. At least I have more time to prepare for the holidays and can try to get some packing done. We have already packed over 20 boxes and I can't even tell anything has been packed. I hate moving!!

Hope everyone is doing and feeling well! :)


----------



## Future Mama

I had my ultrasound today and it didn't go very well. The dr saw a sac in my uterus with a mass in it but it wasn't a fetus. He didn't really know what it was but is suspecting a polyp or fibroid or possibly a molar pregnancy. I have to go in Friday for a hysteroscopy and d&c.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh my gosh Future I am SO sorry :( Are they sure?? Is it worth getting a second opinion? I know when I first when in the first doctor suspected a blighted ovum and gave me less than 50% chance, but she also said that they had scheduled someone for a dc where the embryo did not grow, and when she came in for the d&c they were shocked to see that it developed. It is just so early for you that I wonder if things are just being misread? I know molar pg can be complicated and need to be taken care of, but it didn't sound like you had any symptoms of a molar. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

So so sorry Future, hugs. But like stanje said, they can get things wrong early on?
Take care of yourself lovely xxx


----------



## workingttc

So sorry Future. All I can say is that I hope the doctor is wrong and things will be different when you go back next week. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers...:hugs:


----------



## LadyL

I am so sorry Future! Like the others said, maybe it's still too early on for everything to show up? Aww, I hate this for you so much. Will be thinking about you.

So, according to some girls on the February due dates thread, Tobaira had her twins yesterday via emergency C-section. This is all I know as she didn't post the info. So hoping her and her girls are doing well....

And my baby shower this past weekend went well. Got lots of great things for Jack! He is definitely gonna be one spoiled little boy!! I am so exhausted....just got home from working my 3rd 12 hr shift in a row and my ankles are the size of tree trunks! But I am off for the next 6 days!! Woohoo! 

Hope you all are doing well and are ready for the holidays!!


----------



## trixie79

oh future thats awful....my thoughts are with you x

afm, its shaunas anniversary today, we had an anniversary mass last night which was nice, very emotional......i dont know if im supposed to be a wreck or not! aine and caitlins is on xmas eve.....im dreading xmas this year...


----------



## StranjeGirl

So sorry Trixie :hugs: How nice that you guys had a mass, and yes, I think it is totally normal and healthy to be a wreck right now. I would imagine that the first year is the hardest, and hopefully it gets a bit easier to manage during the following years. Hope you are coping as well as possible, and that your family and friends are being very supportive. :hugs:


----------



## baby2310

So sorry future hun, have everything crossed for you that the doctors are wrong.
Trixie, thinking of you at this time, completely normal to feel mixed emotions at this time.
Like Stranjegirl said i hope your friends and family are supporting you, i'm sure they are.

Christmas wishes :hugs: to all you ladies x x


----------



## lilrojo

Future praying for you that the dr's are wrong.

Has anyone heard anything from tobira.. hope she is okay..

Trixie hope your christmas went okay as it could.. 

Hope you had a lovely christmas.. now onto 2012 and babies..


----------



## Claire1

Merry xmas and happy new year everyone! :)

I was just thinking the same thing lilrojo, hope tobaira is ok?
How was your xmas Trixie? Must have been a tough one. On a good note, not long to go till the 9th!! :)
Hope things are ok future?

We're finally going to make a start on the nursery this week. My husband works really long hours and just hasnt had the time to do anything to it. So we're putting up furniture and bits this week and then hopefully I will have some time to make it look pretty and organised. I cant believe some of us are due our babies next month :)


----------



## LadyL

How is everyone?! Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!

Trixie.....hoping you did ok during the holidays. Just think, next year it will be so much fun having a little one that maybe it will make it a bit easier for you. I know it has to be so hard.

Stranje!! OMG! You're 38 weeks! You could have your baby any day now! How have you been doing?

Claire, good luck with the nursery! We are almost finished with ours. Just a few finishing touches left. I want to post pics, but I want to wait til it's completely done.

And Tobaira, where are you?? How are you and the babes? Hoping everything is going good for y'all.

Hope everyone else is doing good. I had a lovely 6 days off work, and am headed back tomorrow. :( Not looking forward to that. It has been so nice being off, even though we were pretty busy with family stuff. Oh well, only 6 more weeks to go!! I am so jealous of those of you who were able to start maternity early. I plan on working up to the end so long as my body will let me. The good thing is, I work at the hospital I plan on having the baby, so if I go into labor at work, it's no big deal!! I hope I don't though.
Have a great week!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh i'm so sorry to hear future, i hope you're ok. i've had my fingers crossed that they were wrong.

had a nice but quiet xmas this year, have been thinking how different next year will be for us all!!! so exciting.

i finished work on thursday for mat leave, just feels like im on hol for xmas at the mo though, think it will sink in after the new year. had such a good send off, they did a collection and got me the baby rocker seat we wanted plus there was another £50! so generous of everyone. 

all ok with me, been having some joint/hip/back pain recently but can't really complain. glad i'm not working any more though. braxton hicks are becoming stronger now, she's still a little wriggler too! 

exciting on the nursery claire, we started ours super early and are pretty much finished now. just needs a good tidy as we've been using it as storage while we're decorating the rest of the house (well i say WE.....lol). i had washed all the second hand clothes i've brought/been given when i first got them but im planning to wash everything again in the next couple of weeks, refresh it all. plus i love seeing all the little clothes hanging to dry and putting them away. 

how are you tobaira and your twins?

i hope christmas wasnt too awful a time for you trix. stay strong 

eek can't believe how we're all progressing! not long now! 
x


----------



## lilrojo

Haha we are all getting to the end huh.. seems crazy.. Im happy to have stuck with you lovely ladies through it all though.. from the ttc, to early pregnancy, to now 3rd tri end.. soon to labor and having babies.. :)

Our christmas was crazy.. but to be expected.. hope next years is a bit quietier with how much we did.. Took me like 3 days to recover.. :) 31 weeks already.. cant believe it.. 

Have a good week everyone..


----------



## Claire1

Yay for finishing Dreamer...its so nice isnt it! Glad you had a nice relaxing xmas.
Sorry to hear youve been so busy ladyl, hope you can finish sometime soon, like you said your in the right place though :)
Hope you have enjoyed putting your feet up lilrojo, like you i thinks its lovely how we've all stuck together. I hope we can all continue once babies are here, I feel like ive got to know you all quite well now.

Still no news on Tobaira, hope things are ok? 
Stranje, how things with you??


----------



## Tobaira

So I don't have time to look back through the comments, but I'm sure some of you have probably guessed that I have been having some major issues. Cassandra Elizabeth and Heather Marie were born via emergency C section on Dec 20th (32wk1d). Went in for my 32 wk apptmt at 8am and the girls were born at 12:54pm due to pre-eclampsia and HELLP (I was in extremely bad condition). Girls weighed in at 2lb 120z and 3lb 1 oz. Both are doing well - just over a week old and have just passed their original birth weight. Actually dad just came back from the NICU and said they are 2lb 14oz and 3lb 4 oz. I expect they will be in the NICU for at least another 3-4 weeks. I am still in the hospital as I have become the poster child for some pretty bad post pregnancy complications - peripartum cardiomyopathy and pulmonary embolism as well as a very bad reaction to the magnesium sulfate I was given due to the pre-eclampsia. I am on the road to recovery though and will hopefully be home before the end of the year, although I will be followed very closely for the next 3-6 mos by a cardiologist and a pulmonary specialist. My OB told me she has never had to deal with such rare postpartum complications and definitely not multiple ones in a single person. But the girls are doing great, they are my miracle babies as we will definitely not be having any more children as my body can't handle it. When I get a chance I will try and get some pictures up - they are the cutest little girls and I wouldn't trade them for anything. 
Hope everything is going well for everyone and I will try to catch up more once I'm released from the hospital.


----------



## trixie79

oh my goodness tobaira you have defo been through the wars....i hope you get better soon and your wee girls are defo a miracle and i pray that you all get home soon...xxx

afm im doing ok.....xmas was tough but its over now and i can look forward to a new, better, probably tiring year!!! im sooo sooo glad i can share all my new adventures with you lot!!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh my gosh Tobaira I am so sorry for what you went through and are going through. It must be so difficult, but I am so happy that you are all safely recovering and in good hands right now. I can't wait to see pics of your little girls and it sounds like they are doing well and gaining weight! And I love the names! (My name's marie :winkwink:) We are all wishing you and the girls and speedy recovery. :hugs:

Glad you made it through the holidays Trixie and are now preparing for the new year! Your little one will be arriving very soon!!! 

It sounds like everyone else is doing well! Congrats on being done with work dreamer! I finished last Tuesday and now that christmas is over it feels so nice!! I can't believe you are working til the end ladyL! You are a strong woman!!! I had originally planned that and then changed my mind lol. Part of it though is we are moving in a month and I have to pack...I am afraid I won't be able to do it after the baby is born if I am recovering, and I just didn't have the energy to do it after work. My husband has done a lot, but he is SO busy at work so it is coming along more slowly than we had hoped. HOpe you send us some pics to the nursery claire! Mine won't be done til after baby is born and we move :( Oh well, better late than never!

I'm getting a bit nervous as I'll be 39 weeks in a couple days, yikes! I keep waking up in the middle of the night freaking out that somehow the baby has to come out of my body!! I've always known that, but for some reason I wake up every night and start to panic about it lol. I'm feeling pretty uncomfortable, but am hoping she stays in for another week as I really do need to pack and I am moving very very slowly...so the more time the better. I see the doctor tomorrow so we'll see what he says. Last week I wasn't dilated at all. Hoping to have a little progress this week. I just don't want the baby to come for new year's as they shut my street down for the Rose Parade (big new year's parade here in the US) It's a madhouse here new year's as I live on the street the parade goes down. On the bright side we get to watch it from our balcony and it is fun to watch all the madness of people camping out to see it the night before. 

Hope everyone is feeling as well as can be!!!


----------



## Claire1

Big hugs to you Tobaira, you've had a tough time. Im so pleased to hear the girls are doing well and that you're slowly getting better. Cant wait to see some pics of the gorgeous girls :)
Glad you were ok Trixie...on to 2012 :)
Stranje, I keep freaking out a little bit as well. I felt really nervous today, I had a growth scan at the hospital as baby had been measuring a bit small and placenta not working 100 percent. But all was well and the baby is roughly 5lb 4oz so doing well. But what got to me was that I would be in the same place giving birth soon.....eek!!!
Hope everyone else id doing well xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Great news claire that everything is looking good! You are at the end!!! Glad we can freak out together!


----------



## _dreamer_

wow tobaira, thanks for updating us, sounds like you've been through a real ordeal! congratulations on your little girlies, beautiful names and so glad they are doing well. so tiny, i bet they are adorable, we'd love to see piccies but only when you have a chance. make sure you rest up to recover as quickly as possible. sounds like you are in good hands although it must be scary times with the complications. i'm so sorry to hear you've had so much happen to you but glad to hear your little miracles are hear safely. can't believe one of us has actually had our babies now!

good luck with the packing stranj, and hope you manage to keep your legs crossed for a little longer hehe.

claire, glad your little one is a good size :) 

so glad we all have each other and have stuck together, we were very lucky to find such a good group of ladies - thanks all x


----------



## LadyL

Oh Tobaira! Bless your heart! (Literally!!). I am a cardiac ICU nurse and have had one patient before who developed post partum cardiomyopathy the day after her emergency c section (she only had one baby and was full term when she had him)....But she was definitely a very sick little girl (only 16 yrs old). So I know that it can be pretty serious. Hang in there. It sounds like you are doing better and are in good hands. I will be thinking about you. Definitely take it easy for a while! Glad to know that your baby girls are doing well. I know it prob sucks that they will be in the NICU for a while longer, but maybe that will be a good thing...help you recover so you will be ready to take care of them once they get to come home. I'm sure they are just precious and can't wait to see pics of them.

Good luck with the move Stranje. And the New Year's parade sounds fun! I live in small town Mississippi and we never have anything big and fun like that around here!! But I'll say a prayer for you that baby waits til after to decide to make her grand entrance!! And the only reason I am working til the end is bc I only get 12 weeks mat leave, and I would rather spend them all with my baby than before I have him. But next week starts my reduced schedule, so only working 24 hrs instead of 36! I am so ready.

I am so glad we've all had this journey together too!! You all really are special gals and I hope we can still keep in touch even after we have our little ones.


----------



## trixie79

hi all , im glad your all well...i was at the doc today, my last apt before baby comes...eeekkk! he is now 6 and a half pounds eekkeekk!!! he is head down low but not yet engaged....roll on 9th jan at 8.30 im booked into theatre for to get the stitch out....and hopefully go in2 labour!

omg im totally freaking out that he has to come out of me!

i cant wait till we are all complaining of sleepless nites and sore boobs! i think we should all stick together and we can support futuremama when she comes back!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> hi all , im glad your all well...i was at the doc today, my last apt before baby comes...eeekkk! he is now 6 and a half pounds eekkeekk!!! he is head down low but not yet engaged....roll on 9th jan at 8.30 im booked into theatre for to get the stitch out....and hopefully go in2 labour!
> 
> omg im totally freaking out that he has to come out of me!
> 
> i cant wait till we are all complaining of sleepless nites and sore boobs! i think we should all stick together and we can support futuremama when she comes back!

How exciting Trixie!! I cant believe you're so close.

I am definatly with you on sticking together once we have our babies, we have a lovely group of ladies and we can all help each other out with tips etc. Im sure we will all be keen on a bit of welcome advise. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Wow tobira what an ordeal you went through hope your recovery goes well and your girls are doing well too..

Yay, cant believe how close were all getting.. :)

Good luck stanje and trixie.. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi ladies!
Happy weekend! Hope everyone has a relaxing new year's eve! I went to the dr's today and was 1 cm dilated. He said he would really like me to deliver around my due date as we are positive of the day I conceived. He said that although they say it's safe to go to 42 weeks, he feels that if you know your exact due date then going too much past puts you at higher risk for c-section and for baby pooping inside. Sooo, I have an appt next thursday and if I am not starting things on my own we will be setting an induction date :( Not my ideal situation, but my doctor is one of the best in the area, and really promotes natural birth etc, so I feel I trust his advice. I know one of the client's went against his advice recently and wouldn't induce and she ended up with a very very sick baby in the NICU due to swallowing a lot of meconium :( I figure I'd rather error on the side of caution. Unfortunately pitocin and unmedicated childbirth don't go hand in hand, but I will still try! I also scheduled an acupuncture appt for wed to help with inducing labor, and I'm drinking red raspberry leaf tea and bouncing on my birth ball, so hoping baby decides to come on her own in the next week! It made me nervous because baby was measuring behind on ultrasound in head and abdomen (head was 35.5 weeks, and abdomen was 36.5 weeks) and femur length was off the charts (very long). I am very tall, 6'2 and dr said he wasn't concerned at all since baby is long like me(and he said nothing really accurately measures the baby), and since head is squished in the pelvis it is normal to measure small. But it still worries me that she seems weeks behind in head and abdomen. DH thinks I'm crazy and should listen to the dr who has been doing this for 25 years and stop forming my own uneducated opinions lol. Oh well, I guess I'll find out soon enough how big she actually is. 

Cant believe some of you are right behind me!!! Trixie and claire, we could all be having our babies at the same time!!!! 

Happy new year to everyone! So glad we all found each other!


----------



## Claire1

Happy new year ladies :)


----------



## LadyL

Happy New Year Everyone!! I didn't even stay up to 12 to celebrate last night! Haha! Hope you all had a good one! 

So, here are some nursery pics!! I am so excited! Almost finished! All that's left is painting the dresser/chest (right now, it's just white) and a painting that my mom's friend is doing for over the crib. Yay!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0043.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0044.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0045.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0046.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0047.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## baby2310

It's beautiful hun!

Happy new Year ladies!
Can't believe that baby will be here soon, it's gone so quick!

Hope you're all well and to those ladies whose little ones will soon be arriving hope you are taking things easy x x


----------



## _dreamer_

happy new year ladies :D

lady your nursery is beautiful, really lovely!

thats exciting your 1cm dilated stranj, wont be too much longer now!!! x


----------



## lilrojo

Happy New Year to you all..

Lady the nursery is beautiful.. love it.. :)


----------



## workingttc

Happy new year ladies!! Tobaira, I can't believe the ordeal you've gone through! I'm so happy to hear that you and the babies are ok, though I'm sure you're not feeling so great right now. As someone else said, probably good that they're in the nicu for a bit so that you have time to recover!

Stranje, I can't believe how close you are getting!! 

LadyL, love the nursery! We are incorporating giraffes too - so cute!

Trixie, sorry this is such a hard time of year for you. I'm so glad things are progressing well with your baby, though, that must help you get through this tough time.

AFM, just got back from a super relaxing trip to Mexico which was exactly what I needed. 

:hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Sound lovely workingttc!!
Ladyl your nursery is gorgeous.
Hope you're doing well stranje,how exciting :)

Hope you and little ones are doing well Tobaira.

We're doing well, nursery nearly done. I love looking at all the little baby clothes hung up :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Claire cant wait to get all of our clothes hung up.. so tiny and cute.. :)

Hope your all doing well.. cant believe in a few weeks our babies will be here... mine will be here next month yay.. :) Getting excited now..


----------



## Claire1

lilrojo said:


> Haha Claire cant wait to get all of our clothes hung up.. so tiny and cute.. :)
> 
> Hope your all doing well.. cant believe in a few weeks our babies will be here... mine will be here next month yay.. :) Getting excited now..

Im excited too, but feel nervous at the same time. I just want to hold and see my baby now :)


----------



## lilrojo

Cant believe how fast this pregnancy has gone.. you guys are so close to the end.. cant wait to be 36 weeks.. lol only 4 to go.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

So exciting, had my 36 wk mw appointment today, am 3/5 palpable so heading in the right direction haha. Glad she has been engaging as have been feeling quite a few painful headbutts down there and I was saying to my OH if this isn't her engaging - ouch for whats to come!!!

Glad you had a good hol workingttc :)

I've been washing baby clothes yesterday and today, love seeing them hanging around drying, they're so cute! And have been using fairy powder which smells so lovely.

Here is my 35 week bump photo (taken at 35+3 xmas day :) )
 



Attached Files:







48 Week 35+3.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilrojo

Oh my goodness Dreamer your belly is so cute.. its so pointy lol.. :) Yay for washing baby clothes.. I have stuff washed but not alot as who knows the gender.. staying team green/yellow is hard.. lol Hope your doing well.. cant believe 36 weeks already..


----------



## Claire1

Aww, gorgeous bump dreamer :) 
I have found the same problem lilrojo, its hard to get neutral clothing. I havent got a great deal really, but will look forward to shopping once baby is here. I think i might have to get some newborn stuff though as noticed all of mine is pretty much 0-3 as was expecting a bigger baby due to family history, but turns out it could be on the smaller side.
Any uk ladies got any tips on where to pick up some nice bur cheapish new born stuff? Does primark do newborn grows??


----------



## baby2310

Claire1 said:


> Aww, gorgeous bump dreamer :)
> I have found the same problem lilrojo, its hard to get neutral clothing. I havent got a great deal really, but will look forward to shopping once baby is here. I think i might have to get some newborn stuff though as noticed all of mine is pretty much 0-3 as was expecting a bigger baby due to family history, but turns out it could be on the smaller side.
> Any uk ladies got any tips on where to pick up some nice bur cheapish new born stuff? Does primark do newborn grows??

can recommend george by asda's baby range hun, good quality and they wash well without losing shape.
pretty much kitting our baby out entirely in the george range :)


----------



## Claire1

baby2310 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, gorgeous bump dreamer :)
> I have found the same problem lilrojo, its hard to get neutral clothing. I havent got a great deal really, but will look forward to shopping once baby is here. I think i might have to get some newborn stuff though as noticed all of mine is pretty much 0-3 as was expecting a bigger baby due to family history, but turns out it could be on the smaller side.
> Any uk ladies got any tips on where to pick up some nice bur cheapish new born stuff? Does primark do newborn grows??
> 
> can recommend george by asda's baby range hun, good quality and they wash well without losing shape.
> pretty much kitting our baby out entirely in the george range :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I forgot about Asda :)


----------



## baby2310

no worries hun :)
we do our monthly shop here and the first section i head to every time is baby section, my hubby just laughs at me, he knows something extra is going in the trolley every time we go!


----------



## _dreamer_

I know, I've been carrying low and out all along and its beginning to look mega pointy. my belly button sticking out doesnt help either lol. 

I've got quite a few neutral bits that I've got along the way, I just tend to shop the sales lol. Mothercare had some really good half price sales on neutral clothes as well as gender specific around xmas/new year. Part of me is still worried in case they are wrong and she's not a girl, as I've only had the one scan that said that. So I've got quite a few neutral things as well as the pink bits!!! Ooo I don't have an Asda near me, might have to take a trip there in a few months to get bigger sized clothes x


----------



## baby2310

can shop online too :)
got this set last weekend as thought it would be a good starter set to take to hospital
https://direct.asda.com/george/baby/bodysuits/8-piece-starter-set/GEM80116,default,pd.html


----------



## workingttc

Ooh, that starter set is so cute! I definitely officially have too many baby clothes - have had to cut myself off entirely. If I were having a girl, it would be a disaster - I'd never be able to stop! I'm surprised how much it all adds up, even buying only sale/discounted/used items! Honestly, I think it's good that some of you (claire and lilrojo) will be buying most of your stuff after the baby comes out of necessity, since you don't know the gender, since I think it will spare you having lots of extras baby never wears.

Dreamer, your belly looks great! 

I can't believe we've already gotten our first baby news, with Tobaira's twins. I'm guessing more will be happening very soon. I've had two friends just have babies at 35 and 36 weeks (both totally fine). So you're all right there!! so exciting! I feel like you were saying Claire - I can't wait to have the baby be here- and I have 10 weeks to go!


----------



## Claire1

workingttc said:


> Ooh, that starter set is so cute! I definitely officially have too many baby clothes - have had to cut myself off entirely. If I were having a girl, it would be a disaster - I'd never be able to stop! I'm surprised how much it all adds up, even buying only sale/discounted/used items! Honestly, I think it's good that some of you (claire and lilrojo) will be buying most of your stuff after the baby comes out of necessity, since you don't know the gender, since I think it will spare you having lots of extras baby never wears.
> 
> Dreamer, your belly looks great!
> 
> I can't believe we've already gotten our first baby news, with Tobaira's twins. I'm guessing more will be happening very soon. I've had two friends just have babies at 35 and 36 weeks (both totally fine). So you're all right there!! so exciting! I feel like you were saying Claire - I can't wait to have the baby be here- and I have 10 weeks to go!

10 weeks will go really fast!! :)


----------



## Claire1

Havent seen any posts from Trixie or Stranje for a while?? How are you both doing? Any baby news?? x


----------



## lilrojo

only 8 more weeks for me.. crazy seems like we were all just getting our bfps.. now were all about ready to pop... :) Hope your all doing well..

And working i spent way too much on my dd when i was preg with her so i do think im saving a ton of money..


----------



## LadyL

Thanks everyone!! I am so glad to be pretty much through with the nursery. We've only been working on it since October, haha!! But since we gutted it, and did everything ourselves (my husband and my dad), we had to work on it as we had time!! 

Working, super Jealous of your trip to Mexico!! I'm ready for warm weather again! I am such a wimp about the cold. I live in the south, so it hardly ever snows, but man, it can get cold and I hate it!!

Dreamer, super cute bump!! Very nice! 

I'm off work the rest of the week and I'm gonna start washing little man's clothes and packing hospital bags and try to have all of that finished. And I'm having one more shower this weekend, so I'm hoping we will get everything else we need, and then we'll just be waiting on the baby to make his arrival!!

I can't believe how close we are all getting!! So exciting!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

So happy to hear every one is doing well! Happy new year to all of you! This is going to be a great year for all of us for obvious reasons!!

Dreamer your bump is so cute!!! I will have to take and post a pic of mine now that I'm due. 

Well I am still pregnant, boooo!!! I am going to acupuncture today to see if it can bring on labor. I have had zero signs of labor and my next appt is tomorrow and dr wants to induce me if I'm not making any progress. Anyway, keep your fingers crossed for me that something works and I dont have to be induced!!! I'll keep everyone posted. 

Time is moving so fast for everyone! Can't wait to start seeing all our babies pictures soon!!! :)


----------



## baby2310

Ah good luck with the acupuncture Stranje!
So jealous of you guys, still got 12 weeks to go feels like forever!
Can't wait to meet our little one now x


----------



## lilrojo

32 week appt went well.. bp was 110/80.. weight was 155lbs, gained about 18-20 lbs.. babys hb was good in the 130s-140, head was down wrapped up around the left side.. feet on the right.. makes sense.. lol next appt is in 2 weeks so on the 18th.. then 36 weeks is the group b strep test and an internal, sweep at 38 weeks if i want, and possible induction at 39 depending on what all happens.. Baby will def be here before my due date though.. 

Baby 12 weeks will fly i promise.. :)


----------



## trixie79

hiya guys, hope you all had a great new year, i had a quiet one...oh went down south with his daughter to visit his family and came up the next morning, so i was alone!!! mind you with the amount of phone calls after midnite, i was kinda wishing for the solitude!!!

anyway, no more news with me, oh is here constantly cause he is off work and i dont really go on baby and bump when he is here.....mostly cause he is on the internet most of the day!!!

i have been getting more and more braxton hicks, but dont feel the head engaging or anything....just loads of kicks and increased bowel motions!!!! so im hoping monday will move things along!!

lady i love your nursery, mine is only a cot and i got lovely tractor curtains out of mothercare, other than that its very boring!!.....
dreamer your belly is a lovely bump....mine has now gone twice the size of wat it was a couple of weeks ago!
stranj good luck today!
baby....time realllllllly flies!


----------



## _dreamer_

i just realised i said the bump pic was taken xmas day - it wasnt oops, that was new years day. this being on maternity leave messes up your judgement of time lol. enjoying it big time though, i have to say.

good luck with the acupuncture stranj, hope it helps bring on labour. can't believe you're 2 days from 40 weeks!!!

cool on the more braxton hicks trix. i've been drinking some raspberry leaf tea but havent noticed any affect yet, they've stayed the same as they were. and congrats on hitting full term 37 weeks!

glad everything went well at your app lilrojo. thats great that they'll give you a sweep at 38. 

can't wait for the news the next baby has been born :)


----------



## baby2310

Is Stranje due next?
You're right time def flies can remember most of you ladies getting your :bfp:s and now your babies are nearly here!
Had my midwife appointment today, all fine, bp is same every time i visit which is good and baby measuring 27cm so where we should be at the moment.
Next appointment end of Jan.
Heard heart beat again which always find amazing. Should MW be measuring it though as i have never been told how many beats per minute or anything and i've seen some ladies on here do get told?


----------



## trixie79

i always ask abt the heartbeat cause my heart is racing most of the time and i think that bubs must be under pressure!! the old wives tale is 120 for a boy and 145 for a girl but mine weeboys HB has always been above 145 so i guess the old wives tale doesnt apply to me!!!


----------



## lilrojo

I think the old wives tale is more for when your in labor.. what baby's hb is.. not sure though but thats what i have heard.. 

Happy to hear your all doing well.. and dr always tells me what the hb is at the appt..


----------



## _dreamer_

my midwife doesnt tell me unless i ask. i forgot at the most recent appointment. does she have a little monitor which she looks at when listening to the babys hb? if so it tells her. mine has never openly given it though and it doesnt get written in my notes either. glad it went well :) and yes stranj is due next eek!


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies, i'm sure she would have said if there had been a problem then.
I have a heart murmur you see which has never caused me any problem (touch wood) but think its made me bit more concerned that she didn't say anything bout heartbeat.
May ask her next time just to check x


----------



## Tobaira

Hi girls!
It is so exciting that everyone is so close now! I cant wait to see everyones little bundles of joy. As for me I was released from the hospital on 30th, so Ive been home for almost a week. Had a huge breakdown after coming home though, didnt realize how upsetting it would be to leave Cassandra and Heather behind. But they are both doing great  are almost 3.5lbs each. They are on a little bit of oxygen and a little bit of heat. The criteria for bringing them home are that they can regulate their own temperature (they are very close), growing regularly (again close) and bottle feeding for every feeding. Over the past 4-5 days they have begun the bottle feeding and are doing a great job for only being technically 34 weeks. Im pretty sure they will be home within the next 4 weeks. The hospital they are at is only 5 mins from my house, so I go up there for as many feedings as I have the energy for (usually the 11am, 2pm, 5pm and 8pm). Its amazing how much love one can feel!
So far I am doing well on all the medication Im on. They are optimistic that I will fully recover, although it could take 6-9 mos. But hey the last 7 mos flew by so..
Attached are pictures  the family one is from New Years eve  we rang the new year in at the NICU holding the girls. DH is holding Cassandra and I am holding Heather. In the individual pictures Cassandra has the striped bottom sheet and Heather has the ladybugs. Can't wait to meet the rest of the little ones! You are all so close now!
 



Attached Files:







Colorado Heads 12 31 2011 small.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 9









Cassandra jan 1 2012 small.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7









Heather jan 1 2012 small.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Claire1

Aww Tobaira, Im so happy for you. Its such good news to hear everyone is doing well. The pictures are adorable, so sweet. They look so well. I couldnt view the family picture for some reason?

Great to hear everyone else is well. I have a midwife app tomorrow, will ask about the hb. Can ask you ladies when you first had an internal exam? Ive not had one yet and just need to prepare myself! ha ha x


----------



## lilrojo

Not sure if you ladies in the uk get internals.. i hear so many women say they dont get them.. 

I have my first one at 36 weeks.. but im in the states.. 

Tobira happy to hear all i well.. and i know the love hun... its amazing.. and it never ever goes away.. :) they are just so precious.. hope they can come home soon


----------



## baby2310

aw congratulations tobaira they are so cute!!!!
glad to hear your home and hopefully won't be too long until your beautiful girls join you x


----------



## _dreamer_

awww gorgeous pics tobaira. hope they are home with you real soon! thanks for updating us, i can imagine things are pretty busy for you at the moment.

claire, i don't think in the uk we get internals like they do in the us. i think the first time would be when they'd do a sweep, and my blue notes say that wouldnt be until 41 weeks. i hope i dont have one at my next app (38 weeks) as for some reason its with the gp, he's male and he's the doctor i usually see which makes me feel weird about it.


----------



## Claire1

I would feel weird about it as well dreamer.

I wont worry myself too much about internals then, thank goodness x


----------



## workingttc

Great pics Tobaira! That's wonderful that you are able to go home, and it sounds like Cassandra and Heather are on track to join you there very soon. Wonderful that the hospital is so close by so that you can be there with them a lot!!

How did your appointment go today Stranj? Or maybe since we haven't heard, they are inducing you? If so good luck!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

Tobaira your girls are adorable and you look fantastic! I am so sorry for all you've been through, but so happy that all of you are doing so well! It must be so hard to leave the babies, but take this time to get extra rest and take care of yourself! You've been through a lot and we want you to make a speedy recovery!! Thanks so much for the great pics and please keep us updated!!!

My internals started at 36 weeks. The one today really hurt :( But I know you can refuse them if you want. My doctors told me I didn't have to have one if I didn't want. They just like to see the progress that is being made, but no one can really predict exactly when the baby is coming. I'm too curious about the progress to turn it down!

Baby2310 I have a heart murmur as well and mitral valve prolapse, and it doesn't seem to affect pregnancy at all. I had been working with a cardiologist because there is a heart condition in my family that does affect the mother during pregnancy (marfan syndrome) and they are not sure if I have it, so they scheduled echocardiograms for me. I was supposed to go back at 36 weeks but I never did :blush: Everything was looking fine and the cardiologist really doesn't think it is a problem for me at all, but I guess I should have gone. However, the murmur was not a concern of his at all. My doctor never told me the heart beat either...just that it was strong and good. I knew it from having my own doppler and counting. 

I had my appt today and not a whole lot of change. He said I am about 1.5 cm dilated (so it changed a whole half a cm in the past week :growlmad:) He scheduled me for an induction on monday. He thinks I may still go naturally into labor before then though. I am crossing my fingers! I am afraid of pitocin...i'm just not a huge fan of medication, but I know many who have used it with no problems at all. 

Hope everyone is feeling as good as possible! Trixie you and are will be in there on the same day, the 9th! I think it is a full moon that day!

Take care everyone! :)


----------



## LadyL

Tobaira! So glad to hear from you and that you and your girls are doing well!! They are so precious! I know it has to be hard leaving them at the hospital, but thank goodness you are close and can see them often. In the meantime, take care of yourself!!

I also had mitral valve prolapse, but that was when I was 20. It has since corrected itself thank goodness. That is actually something that affects young women mostly and gets better with age (as opposed to most everything else)! And, I wouldn't worry too much about the murmur. They are so common, and usually don't cause any problems.

So, the latest we will have a new baby here will be Monday?! So exciting! Good luck with everything! But if anyone wants to wait until next Friday (the 13th) to have their baby, he/she will share my birthday!! :) Wow, just realized it will be a Friday the 13th!! I was actually born on Friday the 13th.


----------



## trixie79

omg is it really a full moon on monday!!!! typical! mind you i bet you all that i will be the one to give birth on friday the 13th!!!! i am just not hopeful that the stitch removal will put me into labour! im not that lucky......

im starting to get abit petrified!

congrats tobaira.....your daughters are adorable, cant believe one of us has actually had their babys!

omg this is real........IM GOING TO HAVE A BABY! why didnt any of you warn me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my vagina is just not big enough!


----------



## Claire1

:haha: Trixie, I dont think it will sink in untill they are here. Will keep my fingers crossed for you that it brings on your labour :happydance: 

:happydance: Stranje, how exciting! You will have your baby next week! Its so hard to take in isnt. One day its just you and hubby, and the next day you will have your new addition, its crazy!

It really is all going on now :)

Oh my gosh, we're going to be mums...soon:shock:


----------



## Tobaira

lol trixie!!!!

honestly, it still hasn't really sunk in that I'm a mom yet, so it will probably be a big shock when they come home. I feel very mommy-ish when I get to hold them at the hospital but then I come home without them and the feeling kinda goes away and I just feel kinda weird and empty. Thank goodness they are doing so well and I'm so hopeful they will be home soon. Cassandra is up to 3lbs, 10oz and Heather 3lbs, 8oz so they are plugging away. DH's parents are due out here the 22nd so I'm really hoping to get them home a few days before that (because I'm selfish and want my babies all to myself and DH for a couple days which DH's parents don't seem to get). So while I don't feel that mommy-ish at home I DO feel super protective like a little kid who doesn't want to share her new toys =). mine mine mine mine mine.... lol


----------



## LadyL

Ladies, I am having a really rough day.....

My brother (who is 26) has been a recovering drug addict for a few years. He was mainly taking prescription pills and would do cocaine sometimes. Well, I found out yesterday that he got caught at work (he works at the same hospital I do as an Emergency Room Tech) taking meds and using....Morphine, Versed, and Fentanyl....these are all very strong drugs and he was taking high doses of all them. He's apparently been using for about 3 months. Luckily, they are letting him resign so it won't go on his record. But he is currently on his way to rehab where he will be for the next 45 days. I am just so upset, and I know it's selfish, but I'm mad that now he won't be around when I have the baby. We have always been so close (there's only 2 years age difference between us). I'm sorry I went off on a rant. I just don't have anyone to talk to about it really. And I hate it so much for my parents who have spent so much money on him for rehabs in the past and he has taken money from them. They don't deserve to go through this. I just hope that this time it works or I don't know what will happen to him if it doesn't. 

Sorry to be such a downer....I just needed to get it out somehow!!


----------



## Claire1

LadyL said:


> Ladies, I am having a really rough day.....
> 
> My brother (who is 26) has been a recovering drug addict for a few years. He was mainly taking prescription pills and would do cocaine sometimes. Well, I found out yesterday that he got caught at work (he works at the same hospital I do as an Emergency Room Tech) taking meds and using....Morphine, Versed, and Fentanyl....these are all very strong drugs and he was taking high doses of all them. He's apparently been using for about 3 months. Luckily, they are letting him resign so it won't go on his record. But he is currently on his way to rehab where he will be for the next 45 days. I am just so upset, and I know it's selfish, but I'm mad that now he won't be around when I have the baby. We have always been so close (there's only 2 years age difference between us). I'm sorry I went off on a rant. I just don't have anyone to talk to about it really. And I hate it so much for my parents who have spent so much money on him for rehabs in the past and he has taken money from them. They don't deserve to go through this. I just hope that this time it works or I don't know what will happen to him if it doesn't.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer....I just needed to get it out somehow!!

Oh Lady Im so sorry, it must be hard for you all. On the upside, at least he has the support from you and your family. I hope things work out.
Also when he has finished rehab, he will have something to look forward to with the baby :)


----------



## lilrojo

Maybe being an uncle will give him a kick in the butt to get his act together in rehab.. hope he realizes what an important role he has for your baby lady.. sorry your having to go through this right now.. and were all here for whatever you or anyone else needs to talk about.. Sending some big hugs your way..


----------



## _dreamer_

i'm so sorry to hear that lady :( 

like the others have said, hopefully that will give him a kick up the butt when he realises what he's missing out on with his nephew, and that he has someone looking up to him now. it must be so hard on the whole family to go through, and its not at all selfish of you to want him to have been around when your baby is born. 

you know you can always come on here and get these things off your chest and we're all here for you. thinking of you - big hugs x


----------



## baby2310

Ah thanks Stranje, good that your hospital are looking after you.
My hospital seems to be a bit rubbish in terms of keeping me informed about whats going on, sil is having her baby there end of this month and going to see how she gets on, may change to one slightly further away but have heard good things about.
Not sure what maternity ward is like at mine but they keep losing my notes and test results and i still haven't heard from my cardiologist (was told at 20 weeks to expect to hear from him within 3 weeks!)
Hoping maternity ward is much better!

Have booked my antenatal class for 3rd march :) they squeezed me in as wanted to do a saturday and all classes are full before my due date. Really looking forward to it :)

Getting so excited for all you ladies due soon, Stranje - will be watching out for baby news this weekend for you! Hope everything goes well x x


----------



## baby2310

Lady so sorry to hear you're going through this, can only echo what the others have said - any time you need to talk we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL said:


> Ladies, I am having a really rough day.....
> 
> My brother (who is 26) has been a recovering drug addict for a few years. He was mainly taking prescription pills and would do cocaine sometimes. Well, I found out yesterday that he got caught at work (he works at the same hospital I do as an Emergency Room Tech) taking meds and using....Morphine, Versed, and Fentanyl....these are all very strong drugs and he was taking high doses of all them. He's apparently been using for about 3 months. Luckily, they are letting him resign so it won't go on his record. But he is currently on his way to rehab where he will be for the next 45 days. I am just so upset, and I know it's selfish, but I'm mad that now he won't be around when I have the baby. We have always been so close (there's only 2 years age difference between us). I'm sorry I went off on a rant. I just don't have anyone to talk to about it really. And I hate it so much for my parents who have spent so much money on him for rehabs in the past and he has taken money from them. They don't deserve to go through this. I just hope that this time it works or I don't know what will happen to him if it doesn't.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer....I just needed to get it out somehow!!

Oh Lady I am so sorry :( It is so hard for a family to go through, and especially when you are about to have a baby. It sounds like you have been through helping him get better before, but don't give up hope. They say it usually takes an average of 7 times before rehab gets a person to stay clean without relapse. I used to work in multiple rehab places, and people really do get better. Sometimes not the first time, or even the first few times, but the ones with supportive families and who continued to get help after relapses really did end up getting better and making new lives for themselves...it's just a long process from start to finish- but it sounds like your brother started the process long ago. I hope this is the last time for him and your family. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs :hugs:


----------



## baby2310

btw ladies ASDA baby event starts Saturday 14th January, case anyone wants to stock up on nappies etc


----------



## StranjeGirl

trixie79 said:


> omg is it really a full moon on monday!!!! typical! mind you i bet you all that i will be the one to give birth on friday the 13th!!!! i am just not hopeful that the stitch removal will put me into labour! im not that lucky......
> 
> im starting to get abit petrified!
> 
> congrats tobaira.....your daughters are adorable, cant believe one of us has actually had their babys!
> 
> omg this is real........IM GOING TO HAVE A BABY! why didnt any of you warn me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my vagina is just not big enough!

The scary thing trixie is our vaginas are going to somehow become big enough!!! Yikes!!! I'm petrified too!


----------



## LadyL

Thanks for the support everyone!! It means a lot to have people I can vent to. I don't really want to tell my friends here because they all know my brother and I don't want them to think of him differently. Thanks Stranje, it's good to know that people do get better. I really hope this is it for him. Addiction is a very hard thing to understand and sympathize with, but it really is a disease, and I am slowly starting to understand it myself. 

On another note....yes, it is super scary to think that our babies have to come out somehow!! There has got to be an easier way!!


----------



## Claire1

Hey Ladies, How is everyone?

I just wanted to wish Stanjegirl and Trixie all the best for tomorrow. I will be checking for any updates. I hope you can enjoy some much deserved baby cuddles very soon :)

How are you feeling about it?

Trixie, are you still hoping for the labour start when the stitch is removed or would you rather wait a bit longer?


----------



## Tobaira

hugs ladyL 

excited that it's almost time for everyone to have their precious bundles!!!


----------



## LadyL

Wishing Stranjegirl and Trixie all the best tomorrow!! Good luck ladies!! Can't wait to hear how everything goes!! I'll be thinking of you both!!

I got to talk to my brother today, and he seems to be doing good. Apart from not being allowed to smoke (cigs)! Haha! I think he's having a harder time with that than with the detox. But he said he's mostly been sleeping and it hasn't been too bad. He'll be moving to a center tomorrow for the next 40 days, and we won't get to talk to him for another week. He's been at a detox center for the past 3 days, but this new place he'll be around other recovering addicts and be attending therapy sessions and such. He seems pretty ready for all of it, so I'm glad for that!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

So glad things are going smoothly LadyL! Hope your brother makes it through with flying colors, and that you and your family are well!

I am freaking out about tomorrow! I'm bummed because the hypnobabies course taught us to not have fear about childbirth, and I was feeling really good, but I do fear the induction!! And fear causes tension, which causes more pain aaahhhh. Oh well, I will try and get some sleep tonight. Wish me luck and good luck to you tomorrow Trixie!!!! Hope we both have a little baby very soon!!

Hope everyone else is well . Here is my last pregnant pic taken at 40 weeks... Can't believe it is over. It is going to be hard to get used to!
 



Attached Files:







40Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## _dreamer_

gorgeous bump stranj! good luck for the induction :)

good luck trix with getting your stitch out :)

and lady, glad to hear you've spoken with your brother and he seems to be ready for it. fingers crossed for you that he continues doing well


----------



## trixie79

well guys im sittin in the hosp since 8 this mornin and still haven been taken down. My doc is lovely though and came down at 10 to see me. He explained the whole procedure and scanned me 2. Babys head is engaged and ready. But if nothin happens after the stitch comes out he will send me home and set a date 4 induction. He said he wont let me go over 40 weeks. God i hope the stitch breaks my waters. I want him out, i want to be able to touch my feet again!! Good luck stranje. Hopefully i will have good news soon xxx


----------



## workingttc

Good luck ladies! So excited for you both! LadyL, glad to hear your bro is doing ok, sorry to hear about his situation. That must be incredibly tough on you and your family. I hope rehab works this time!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Best of luck Trixie and Stanje.. :) hope to hear of baby news soon.. 

LadyL so happy to hear your brother seems ready for rehab, praying this will be the last time he has and you all have to go through it..

Hi tobira.. hope your doing well, and so are your girls.. :)


----------



## Claire1

Hope all is going well Trixie and Stranje, update when you can :) Been thinking of you both today. 
Pleased you got to speak to your brother lady, hope it works out :)

How is everyone else? 
Oh, and when did taking a bath become such a mission?! Couldnt shave properly and then felt faint cause think the water was too hot..I dont know! haha, just as well there isnt long to go!


----------



## baby2310

best of luck trixie and sranje, look forward to hearing your news!
LadyL glad to hear that your bro is getting the support he needs, hope everything works out for you hun x


----------



## trixie79

well im home and no baby yet!!!...

the procedure was very sore but not afterwards which is good, i got a cocktail of drugs and gas and air, but felt everything!

the cervix is still up and closed, i think he said it was prosterior?? so i am going in on monday next week to get induced...he said he will use the gel to make it happen quicker.....i will have to get googlin!

i also had my first real internal and omg it hurt....there was a real tender part and he said that it was babys head that he was touching!....i think if the cervix was open he would have broke my waters but he said he couldnt even feel the opening! so i have another week and by next tue i will have my baby!! whoo hoo at 38 + 4 wekks......i cant wait..

hot baths have been reccommended, so thats the plan tonight!!


----------



## Claire1

Aww Trixie! Im sorry it didnt work for you, but at least you have another date planned and can be organised. 
Speaking of hot baths, i had one the other day but it made me feel ill, might be worth another go now. Im so ready to have this baby now.

This is a bit off topic, but how have you all been with your oh's? We seem to be going through a rough patch and he seems really distant and has no interest in me. I know he wants the baby out soon, and I have been a complete nightmare with my hormones. Im just worried we wont have the same closeness we once had once baby is here?? He has alot of pressure at work and doesnt deal with stress well, so im wondering if this is part of it? Also, think cause im home alot now we have nothing to talk about apart from the baby, erugh, i dint know. Could really do with out this :(
Anyone had something similar or words of advise?

Sorry to be a downer ladies xx


----------



## lilrojo

Aww claire your not a downer.. I think we all go through rough patches with our oh's its hard for them and for us.. our hormones go crazy and they dont understand that, or what it does to us.. I honeslty for myself, when i had mckenna-my dd, had a tough time after the birth and i think we went through a rougher period right away.. but once my hormones settled everything was good and we felt closer to each other.. not saying this will be the same for you.. you two may feel closer right off the bat.. 

Maybe try to talk about it (which i know isnt easy with men) talking and getting things out now though would be better than later.. when you will be more stressed and tired with a new baby.. Sending you hugs..

Trixie hope things start to move soon.. fxed for you


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Lilrojo, Im expecting crazy hormones again once baby has arrived. I have warned him ha ha. He is taking 3 weeks off so its gonna go one way or the other? I have tried to talk to him, but like you said easier said then done. He just gets annoyed!
Im hoping it will pass soon, and we can be close again. He's just so distant :(
I hate feeling like this, I should be thinking about the baby and happy things, not stressing about my marriage.
Oh well, have to keep my chin up :)


----------



## baby2310

Ahh good luck trixie, fx'd you start naturally with hot baths and if not only a week left woohoo!

Claire hun, he might just be worrying about what you're going to go through with labour etc.
My OH has had quiet patches too, he's just worried about me being in pain when it comes to labour. He also keeps worrying that he won't be a good dad - absolutely no reason for him to worry i know he's going to be a great dad. Perhaps your OH is feeling something similar and doesn't want to burden you with his worries.
Try and talk to him, perhaps have a nice meal together and curl up on sofa for some you time :hugs: x


----------



## Claire1

I never really thought of it that way baby, but I suppose it is possible. I also jump from a-z and expect the worst. Will see how things go, im hoping it will pass soon. Will take your suggestion and try and go out for a meal and have some time together. Thank you xx


----------



## LadyL

Good luck with the rest of the week trixie. At least you have an end date to look forward to. Hope all goes well for you (I'm still hoping someone here will have their baby on Friday so I can have a birthday buddy!!) But I understand most people wouldn't want their child to be born on Friday the 13th--even though I was--and I think I turned out well!! Haha!

Claire, I think it is totally normal to be going through rough patches, esp now that we are so close to the end. Me and my husband will have a few tiffs here and there too. And I know what you mean about losing closeness. We haven't been intimate for a while, and we haven't even been sleeping in the same bed for about a month now. He is such a light sleeper, and apparently I've gotten to where I groan in my sleep?! But we both sleep better, and I think for now that's what's best for both of us since we are both still working. I'm hoping it will all level out once the baby's here and we become a little more settled to our new life. 

So, I had my 36 week appt today (the dreaded cervix check)...and of course not dilated at all! And baby is nowhere near engaged. My doctor even said that it looks like he will want to stay in there for a while!! I was born 3 weeks late, so I'm hoping that my son doesn't want to take after me!! Oh well.....

Stranje, I'm sure you're busy holding your precious baby girl at this point....hope all went well and can't wait to hear an update. 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well!!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks LadyL, its good to know we're not the only ones going through a difficult time iykwim, Just wish it wasnt happening. Im sure it will all be ok in the end once we have our little ones :) 
Oh and hope your little one doesnt keep you waiting too long x


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, quick update from me. I spoke to hubby and said he is just worried about thing, money,baby and labour etc. He hasnt got anyone to talk to and was worried it would upset me and start to cry....which is prob what might have happened. My hormones are really bad at the moment. 
He works nights permanently so its hard to have time together sometimes.
He seems better, still abit distant and not showing as much affection but hope that it will come with time. We also havent been intimate for quite a while and think that doesnt help.
Thanks for the support ladies....dont know where I would be without you :) You made me feel a lot better. xx

Oh and trixie, did your bath help?? Think I might make it a daily thing.

Hope all well stranje, cant wait to hear from you xx


----------



## _dreamer_

glad to hear you had a chat with your OH claire, hope things will just continue getting better. its a stressful/emotional time all around with lots to think about, its good to get things out in the open.

no news from stranj...hope you're ok and have your little girl in your arms by now :)

trix, sorry to hear it was so sore eek and that it didnt bring on labour for you. at least you will have your bubba real soon though!!!! i hadnt heard hot baths help bring on labour, might have to try that one once I'm over 37weeks.


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> glad to hear you had a chat with your OH claire, hope things will just continue getting better. its a stressful/emotional time all around with lots to think about, its good to get things out in the open.
> 
> no news from stranj...hope you're ok and have your little girl in your arms by now :)
> 
> trix, sorry to hear it was so sore eek and that it didnt bring on labour for you. at least you will have your bubba real soon though!!!! i hadnt heard hot baths help bring on labour, might have to try that one once I'm over 37weeks.

Thanks lovely. Its hard because you expect pregnancy to be a wonderful bed of roses like you read or see in films. Silly isnt it, and life still goes on and money worries and stress and concernes dont just go away. Think I have been over sensitive as well which doesnt help.

Tip if your having a bath...dont have it too hot! I felt a bit faint before. Enjoy xx


----------



## trixie79

claire i wrote a long reply on the other thread abt hubby for you...

afm i got a bloody show yesterday and this morning....no pains yet though, the bath didnt really help as i can hardly fit into it lol!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> claire i wrote a long reply on the other thread abt hubby for you...
> 
> afm i got a bloody show yesterday and this morning....no pains yet though, the bath didnt really help as i can hardly fit into it lol!!!!!

Thanks Trixie, good news on the show!! :happydance:


----------



## baby2310

ahh claire glad you're feeling better and have talked things through.
always remember your not alone and we are always here to lend a friendly ear.
trixie good news on the show, you could try a long walk and spicy food if the bath isn't working out for you, good luck! x


----------



## _dreamer_

good news on the show trix! 

nothing from stranjegirl yet? hope you're ok hun and that your just too busy with your newborn! thinking of you.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!! I am back home. Giada Liliana was born 1/9/12 at 3:32 8lb 3.75 oz, and 20.5 inches long!

I went in at 6 and had been losing my mucus plug since the night before. I was really nervous about the induction. I work with two doctors and one of them came to see me about 7something. She checked my cervix and I was 2 cm dilated. She did something very painful (maybe giving me a sweep) because she knew I didn't want a ton of pitocin so she said she was trying to help me along. My other dr came in at 8:30 to break my water. They waited a little bit before the pitocin to see if I would start strong contractions on my own. I started contractions, but I guess not strong enough, so about 9:30 they started a low dose of pitocin. Contractions started coming stronger and about every 3-5 minutes. It was manageable at that point. Then I think like an hour later they upped the pitocin a bit more, and the contractions started getting very strong and coming very frequently. My doctors came in close to 1 and said they still were not consistent enough but they checked my cervix to see if I had progressed. By now the contractions were very painful and felt like they were coming constantly. I was sure my cervix was at a 9. Well the dr checked me and said I was 3 cm ha ha ha. I wanted to shoot myself. He said we had to up the pitocin and although I love my doctor I really wanted to punch him in the face. I had been using my hypnobabies, and it was helpful, but it was too hard to get in a comfortable position to use it. THe only way was laying on my back, but that was not comfortable for me. THe birthing ball was better, but I couldn't fully relax because I had to hold myself up. It was hard because I was hooked up to pitocin and heart monitor and saline. Anyway, after he left I decided I wanted an epidural. I couldn't stand the thought that this was going so slowly and the pain was about to be increased and who knows how long it was going to last! By the time I got the epidural and it took effect it was a little after 2. At like 2:30 I felt much better but I kept feeling like I had to go to the bathroom every time I had a contraction. A little after 3 it really felt like I had to go to the bathroom so my husband got the nurse and she checked me and she felt the head and I was ready to go. Both my doctors came right away, probably at 3:15 or a couple minutes later, and I pushed for about 15 minutes and she was out. I had a minor first degree tear and as scary as it was, it was a wonderful experience. The baby is great so far and very mellow....always wanting to sleep. I am extremely sore, even though the tear was minor. And I can't control my bladder at all. If it gets kinda full I get up to use the restroom and before I get there it starts to come out and I can't stop it. It's awful!! I can't do a kegel to save my life. My muscle is too fatigued and it hurts to much to try. Both dr's said it's normal for the first week, but the nurses acted like it wasn't. Hopefully it will get better soon. It really hurts to stand, walk or sit. I am really hoping that next week is better. Other than that things are good...just trying to get the hang of breast feeding, which is hard with a sleepy baby who doesn't seem to care if she eats or not. 

I hope you are all well. So excited for you Trixie that you had your bloody show! 

Glad you are feeling better Claire. I think it's totally normal. It is a scary time for fathers too, but no one pays attention to them! So glad you had a good talk!

Looking forward to seeing all the upcoming babies!! Hope everyone is well!!
 



Attached Files:







Giada--01-10-12 021.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9









Giada--01-10-12 015.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Stanje she is just sooo precious.. so happy for you and your dh.. congrats on your little girl.. and things get better.. and easier.. give it time, and you to heal.. sitz baths do great for any tears.. :) Love the pics and happy to hear from you.. :)

Trixie hope your doing well too..


----------



## trixie79

stranje congrats she is adorable. im sooo happy for you. i cant believe we made it....hopefully by monday or tuesday ill have mine!!! its so surreal! i have no pains yet....so i think he is comfortable wer he is!


----------



## _dreamer_

congratulations stranj she is just beautiful! hope youre settling in at home well. hope the soreness eases off soon, ive tried not to think about that but now worrying lol. oh well, one of those things!


----------



## workingttc

Huge congrats, Stranj! Giada is beautiful--what a lovely family you have!! I hope your body heals quickly and that you feel better soon. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well...Bring on more baby news!


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations stranje, she is adorable!
hope yo heal quickly and the pain soon subsides x x


----------



## LadyL

Congratulations stranje!! She is precious! What a beautiful family you have!! Hope you get to feeling better soon!

Good luck to you over the weekend and Monday Trixie! 
And then Claire, you're next...
Wow!! We will all soon be holding our little ones! Seems so unreal! I can't wait!!


----------



## Claire1

Yay!!! Congratulations Stranje, she is so beautiful. Picture perfect family :) I hope you are feeling less sore now.
Not long to go Trixie, bet you cant wait :)
Oh my gosh....I AM next!! When did that happen ha ha?! I am very ready for it now, been pregnant for ages.
Hope everyone else is doing well? x


----------



## trixie79

i cant believe im having a baby....its really sinking in, im dreading the labour, maybe more than i thought...i just hope its not as bad as last time....jes it was bloody horrific, the doc says the uterus has a memory...thats wat im worried abt!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck Trixie.. and its gonna hurt lol its a baby coming out from down there.. LOL But really best of luck to you hun..

Cant believe were all getting so close to the end now.. so excited to find out what my baby is.. lol


----------



## LadyL

Just came on to wish Trixie good luck tomorrow!! I hope all goes well for you and can't wait to hear an update and see pics of your little man....

I hope all you other ladies had a good weekend and are hanging in there. I am starting to get pretty miserable and swollen! I'm hoping I can continue to work for the next 3 weeks!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Good luck trixie! Hope all goes well tomorrow

Hope you all had nice weekends? 

Sorry to hear you are suffering lady. My sympathy comes to you with still working, I dont know how people do it til the end


----------



## Claire1

Thinking of you today trixie, hope all is going well and you get to meet your little one very soon :)
Hope all the other ladies are ok. Ive still no signs or anything, think i'll def be over due. xx


----------



## baby2310

Good luck today trixie, hope all goes well for you x x


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Trixie.. :)


----------



## Tobaira

thinking of you today trixie! hope everything goes well

congratulations Stranje!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, i'm going to buy an ID bracelet for my OH as a new daddy gift and want to engrave it but unsure exactly what to get put on it.

I am happy to wait until after she's born so we know birth date and confirmed name.

Was thinking of Dad or Daddy and then maybe in smaller letters her name or birth date underneath. Or maybe '......'s Daddy' Does anyone have any other ideas or thoughts on that?

x


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone! 

Thank you for all the good wishes! THey are much appreciated! Can't wait for you to all have your little ones in your hands. Try and get your sleep now!!! 

Can't wait to hear Trixie!!! Hope everything goes perfectly and that you are feeling well by the time you read this!

How is everyone else doing? You are right around the corner Claire. Can't believe time is flying so fast. 

I am exhausted lol! I am having major problem breast feeding. I really tried and became very sore and the baby was becoming very very upset and cranky, and she wasn't at all at the hospital...very mellow and content. We went to the doctor for her followup and she had lost 1 pound 2 ounces, which was about double what she should have lost. She also hadn't pooed in a couple days, so the doctor had to help with that. I had a lactation consultant come out and She wanted me feeding her every two hours (which i was trying to do but she wouldn't wake up to feed) but I had to start making her and then they wanted me to pump for 15 minutes after I fed. I was getting no sleep because I had a cranky baby who wasn't getting food so she was screaming and it would take forever to try and get her to feed, then I had to pump for 15 minutes, and then sanitize everything etc. It literally left me with no time to sleep in between or sometimes just a half hour. We went back to the doctor the next day and she had gained 1.5 oz, which was good, but I still was not getting enough to her as she was still cranky, and I was incredibly sore and bleeding etc, despite trying to get a proper latch taught by the consultant. SO the next night I supplemented with formula and she scarfed it down and was happy as can be. I felt so guilty that I had been starving her. SO I started pumping to let myself heal and am feeding her the pumped milk and then giving her formula. I'm still working with the consultant and trying, but my milk is still not fully in, so I am barely getting anything...definitely no where near enough to keep her satisfied. However, we went back the the doctor 2 days later (yesterday) and she had gained another 4 oz, so she is doing really well, and she started going to the bathroom the way she should. Now she is very content and happy. I am still exhausted as I am trying to pump as much as possible and I think my production is getting ever less due to pumping rather than having her on the breast, but I can only do so much. Hoping my milk comes in soon and I can cut way back on formula, and maybe even cut it out, but I kinda doubt it. At least she is seeming happy and healthy. Learning how to breast feed stinks :( Other than that things are great and although it's a lot of work dealing with ta newborn, it is so comforting to know she is here, safe and healthy...the lack of sleep is worth it not to have to worry about those things! 

Hope everyone is doing well and getting excited!! Can't wait to see pics of our next little ones!! :)


----------



## Claire1

Lovely to hear from you stanje. Good news she is gaining weight and is much happier. I plan to breast feed if I can, but im not going to stress if i cant. Well done on how far you've come already, what a challenge it is for you. Dont put yourself under too much pressure though, happy mum means a happy baby! You do what you think is best, listen to your instincts and go with it :) I hope you can get a bit more sleep here and there soon.

I have a midwife app this week so we'll see how things are going, still dont feel as though the baby has engaged...who knows?

Dreamer, what a lovely idea for your other half. Im not very good with things like that, but what you suggested sounds lovely :)

I hope everyone else is ok, time is getting close for many of us now xxx


----------



## LadyL

Dreamer, like Claire said, all of your ideas you suggested sound great! I am such a terrible wife, I hadn't even thought of getting my hubs anything!!

Stranje, sorry to hear breastfeeding is so difficult. But hang in there and don't beat yourself up over having to formula feed her some. Having a happy, healthy baby is all that matters!! Good luck with your sleep. Hopefully it will get better for you soon. 

Good luck at your appointment Claire. Hopefully they'll have good news for you and you'll be close to having your little one!!

Tobaira, I've been meaning to ask if your girls have gotten to come home from the hospital yet? I hope everything is going well for you and them!!

Had my 37 wk appt today....Of course, my little man is nowhere near ready to come yet. Not engaged at all or dilated. But my dr did say he won't let me go far over my due date. My DD is Feb 7th, and he said I would definitely have a baby before the 14th. So that's comforting I suppose. 

Eeep....I'm a watermelon!! Last fruit box finally!!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls conor james whelan was born yesterday evenin at 1850 via emergency c section. Had 9 hours of labour has and air. Got epidural at 6 cm. Pushed 4 1 and half hours but he hadn come down enough. So had to get section. Very sore. Conor sleepin well. But wouldn feed last nite. 7lb 15 oz. Lots of red hair!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks for the update and congratulations on your little man trix! Sounds like you had a rough time, hope you recover quickly from the section, and good luck with feeding conor, hope today goes a little better xx


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Trixie! Hope Connor has been feeding a bit better for you and that you recover quickly :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Had my 38 week app with my gp today. everything was good, he said her head is still a bit loose and reckoned about 2/5 engaged so a little progress since 36 weeks. Although to me she feels soooooooo low and I constantly have to pee, really thought she might have been fully engaged. and no internal thankfully haha. Tried to make my 41 week app but my midwife is fully booked. Was told to call the overflow number to get an app at the hospital instead, to be told they only book a week in advance so I need to call back at 40 weeks. Hopefully won't need to!


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations, Trixie!! So glad you and Conor are both doing well, although it sounds like the delivery was definitely a tough one! Looking forward to seeing a pic when you have time. :hugs:


----------



## baby2310

congratulations trixie! so glad you are both well, can't wait to see a piccie when you have a minute x x

lovely to hear an update from you stranje, don't feel bad about the feeding. i only plan to formula feed but my sil was breastfeeding and encountered similar issues and does the same as you and her little boy is growing, happy and healthy x x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. had my 34 week appt and had an internal due to contractions and pain and such down below.. am 1cm dilated.. dr said he thinks it will still be a few weeks though so hoping he is right.. lol.. did the gbs in case baby comes early.. next appt is feb 1st, so last two weeks.. will have another internal if i have been contracting.. which im sure i will be since i have been for awhile on and off.. wait and see now.. 

Congrats Trixie.. hope recovery goes well..


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats Trixie!!! So happy for you, and so sorry you had to have a c-section. Wishing you a very speedy recovery! Can't wait to see pictures!!

Hope your little one decides to stay in a little longer lilrojo. My friend had the same with her second pregnancy and they thought the baby was coming right away, and she ended up going another 3-4 weeks. Hang in there. 

Hope everyone else is well and getting excited! I am still tired lol! I have for now cut out trying to feed at the breast, and just pumping as much as I can. She's getting some breast milk at least, and I hope my supply increases so I can cut down on formula. No one told me how expensive formula is!!! 

Take care everyone! Thinking of all of you and thanks for all the support and kind words! :)


----------



## Tobaira

congratulations trixie! sorry to hear you had a rough time, but hopefully you'll recover from the c-section quickly.

sorry to hear about your struggles Stranje - my mom wasn't able to breast feed us because she didn't make enough milk and my sister also only was able to for a week or so. just don't take it out on yourself, I know my sister had a tough time emotionally when she had to give up and go formula. We've started to buy a little formula but yeah it's definitely not cheap!

The girls still aren't home yet, they turned 4 weeks old on Tuesday (would have been 36 wks). They are doing well though, Cassandra is 4lbs 10oz and Heather is 4lbs 7oz so they are getting big. Just haven't mastered the bottle thing yet, although Cassandra is really close. I'm guessing she may come home a few days before Heather but we may be surprised.

Just now starting to see stuff come in from my hospital stay.. egads.. good thing I have insurance. So far $35k has hit - and that's just my stuff, I may pass out when I see the cost of 4+ weeks in the NICU for two babies! Yay for out of pocket maximums!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow tobira i couldnt even imgaine how much that would all cost in the end.. happy to hear your girls are growing and doing so well.. only 36 weeks is where you would be.. seems crazy.. 

THanks stanje.. I am hoping for at least 3 weeks to term.. but we will see.. when did your friend go with her first.. and happy to hear your doing well too.. 

Trixie hope your doing well and recovery is going well..

Hugs to you all..
who is next?


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, glad to hear things are going well Tobaira. Your little girls will be home in no time. Thank goodness we have the NHS here, medical bills are massive!
Hang in there lilrojo, hope things dont progress too quickly for you.
As for me, I had a midwife app today. Baby moved from back to back to normal position whilst she was checking the heart beat, little monkey. Also was engaged abit then came back out, dont have a clue what the little one is doing in there??
Good news your was slightly engaged dreamer.
Think im due next, then dreamer?


----------



## Tobaira

Well apparently the food fairy has arrived and little Cassandra will probably be home tomorrow, and Heather should be following her either Sunday or Monday. I am sooo excited and completely terrified at the same time!!! All the tubes have been removed except for the oxygen which they will be coming home on (and probably be on for several months - Colorado Springs is at a high altitude so sometimes even full term babies get sent home on oxygen). yikes.. running around today trying to make sure everything is done.. I think it is but now I have to double and triple check lol!


----------



## LadyL

Congratulations Trixie!! Hope you and Connor are doing well and I can't wait to see pics...

Good to hear you and Giada are doing well Stranje. I hope the feeding gets better for you and her. Sounds like you're starting to get a routine down though.

Tobaira, sorry to hear your girls aren't home yet. Hopefully, it won't be much longer. My friend who had twin girls back in Sept, had them at nearly 36 weeks and they were in the NICU til they were 2 wks old (so they would have been 38 weeks), and it was also for feeding issues. So it seems maybe that is pretty common with preemies. Hopefully they will be home in your arms in no time!!

Lilrojo, hopefully your little one will decide to stay put for a bit longer. 

Claire, I hope you are doing well....not much longer for you!! Then it's Dreamer's turn!!....then....ME! Yipes!

I don't think my little one is gonna decide to come any time soon. I still can feel him all up in my ribs, so I don't think he's dropped yet. I'll probably end up getting induced. Which is fine with me (I actually would prefer it... I am a bit of planner and like to know things ahead of time.) Also, I live an hour and a half away from my hospital which makes me nervous. Unless I go into labor at work, then I'm already there!! Haha! But I really don't want that to happen either!! So I really wouldn't mind getting induced, I just want to be sure the baby is ready to come, because I really don't want to have to get a c section just because baby isn't ready yet. Which seems to happen a lot with scheduled inductions.

Hope you all are well and have a great weekend. I have a super busy weekend, but Sunday, I'll get to go see my brother. I hope he's doing well, I haven't been able to talk to him in 2 weeks. But my parents have, and they say he really wants to talk to me. He only gets phone privileges on tues, thurs, and sat for like 10 minutes, so he always calls my parents. But, I'm glad I'll be able to visit with him on Sunday!!


ETA: Just saw your post above me Tobaira....So happy your girls will be home with you in the next few days!! Get a good night's sleep tonight!!


----------



## Claire1

Thats wonderful news Tobaira, so so pleased for you xx
Ladyl, I think im going to be late as well, just have that feeling. Hope you have a lovely day on sunday with your brother :)


----------



## baby2310

Fantastic news Tobaira, so glad your little ones are finally coming home!
Hope all goes well sunday LadyL x x


----------



## trixie79

thanks girls...im doing ok, have a wound infection, surprise surprise!!! so its very sore....and belly hasnt gone down at all! no one tells you that, none of my clothes fit me or are too tight on the wound so have to do some online shopping today!

conor is adorable i could just eat him up....breastfeeding has stopped and i put him on aptamil and he likes it! nights have been a nightmare but he is generally a very good baby....the sleepless nights are so worth it! you will all be experiencing this soon!

ill get more time tomorrow to update you and read through the posts properly... xxx


----------



## Claire1

Sorry to hear you have a womb infection Trixie, hope you feel better soon. Its so lovely to hear conor is doing well and loving his milk. Can you believe he's actually here and at home? Must be such an odd but nice feeling? :) Im dreading the nights the most,hope i manage ok? I have a feeling I'll feel much the same as you and think LO is worth every second though :)
Im having a stretch and sweep on thursday, but not hopeful that it will kick start anything. Still think im going to be late.
Hope everyone else ok xxx

edit- wound not womb sorry ha ha


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear you have an infection Trixie.. hope it clears up soon and happy to hear connor is doing so well.. the beg. is very rough but worth every minute.. :) 

Claire hope the sweep does some good and jumps you right into labor.. :)

AFM not much new going on.. still having on off contractions and cramps but as long as baby stays in im okay with it.. :) Will find out on feb 1st if anything has changed yet.. Going to pack my bag tonight i think been putting it off.. :) Thats about it for me.. finish up laundry and relax.. 

Hope your all well..


----------



## LadyL

Bless your heart Trixie!! Sorry to hear about the wound infection. Hoping that it clears up for you soon!! Glad to hear that you and Conor are doing well and enjoying mommy/son time!! I can't wait til it's my turn!!

Good luck with your stretch and sweep Claire. Hopefully that will kick-start things for ya!!

And hopefully your contractions will stay at bay for a little while longer Lilrojo....if I could take them from you, I def. would!!

My visit with my brother went well yesterday. He seemed to be in good spirits considering his circumstances. And it may be possible that they will let him out to come to the hospital to see me when I have the baby. I soooo hope they do!! I have been so upset thinking that he won't get to be there when I have him.

Had my "38 week" appt today and.....a whole lotta nothing going on! Baby's still super high and I'm not dilated at all....bummer. So I go back next week and if I've dilated at all, he said we will talk induction, so here's hoping for some progress this week. He also told me NO MORE WORK after this week!! Yay! 36 hours and counting.....


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry to hear nothing is happening yet Lady... but try to remember they happen when they should.. :) hoping your brother gets to meet your little boy.. and yay for no more work.. :) time to take a break before baby work starts.. 

Hope your all well.. 35 weeks tomorrow..


----------



## Tobaira

sorry to hear about the infection trixie :( that is no fun! hopefully it resolves quickly

the rest of you will have your bundles of joy in no time =)

as for me both girls were released Saturday, and it's been both awesome and terrifying. I was a wreck until today, my husband let me sleep through a feeding last night so I finally got a good 5+ hours of sleep that I desperately needed. My in-laws are here, staying at a hotel for a few nights to give us some space. I may survive, it's still yet to be seen. They have been helpful though with changing and feedings.. I may not be on very much though as even getting online seems to take time and energy I don't have. I keep checking to see how everyone's doing though!


----------



## trixie79

thats great news tobaira, i dont know how you are coping with 2.....1 is hard enough!


----------



## _dreamer_

good luck with the sweep today claire. assuming nothing has happened yet!

sorry to hear you got a wound infection trix. hope you're feeling a little better now. and glad conor has taken well to the aptamil.

have you packed your bag yet lilrojo ;) i kept putting mine off but felt really good once it was done, one less thing to think about. although now i keep thinking did i put xyz in there and keep going to check. my memory is awful!

ladyl - sorry to hear he's still high but plenty of time for him to drop down :) and hooray for finishing work, not long to go now! really hope your brother is able to come meet your little one, glad to hear he is doing well.

congratulations on getting your girls home tobaira. must be lovely after them being in hospital to have the family together at home. tiring though by the sounds of things. i dont know if i could do two!!!

afm, 39 weeks today! had a terrible nights sleep last night. my little girlie kept moving really violently and headbutting downwards causing a lot of pain. not feeling quite right today in my lower stomach area. no idea if it could be the start of anything. keep feeling like i need to go to the toilet for a number 2 but can't go, and lots of downwards pressure in my bottom and aching in the bottom of my bump but constant. probably nothing but shall keep you ladies posted


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Trixie-hope your doing better and your infection has cleared up.. 

Tobira-so happy to hear your girls are both home now with you.. and your all together as a family.. :)

Claire hope the sweep works for you.. :)

Stanje hope you doing well with your little girl..

Lady-hope he drops down soon for you :)

Dreamer sounds like it could the start of something.. fxed for you..

AFM-I started my bag.. havent finished it yet though.. will have to work on it more next week.. going to put the carseat base in the car this weekend too.. then i just need to finish my bag and do my dd's bag for going to grandmas.. so still staying busy enough..

Hope your all well..


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, had my appointment today. They couldnt sweep as baby not engaged enough and high up so no point. I think i'll end up getting induced, will prob be around 7th,8th feb if nothing before. Im booked next fri for a sweep again, so i guess time will tell.

Dreamer, sounds like you have something going on, hope you get some sleep :)

Hope you're hanging in there lilrojo, get cracking on that bag! Yay for no work!!

Lady L, pleased to hear you brother was ok. Hope things can progress for you soon.

I hope all you new mums, Stranje, Trixie and Tobaira are all doing well and not too tired xx


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear Claire.. hope in the next week at least baby engages and wants to come out.. there are many stubborn babies on here lately.. :) Fxed for you to go on your own..

and i know i know i need to finish up lol


----------



## Claire1

lilrojo said:


> Sorry to hear Claire.. hope in the next week at least baby engages and wants to come out.. there are many stubborn babies on here lately.. :) Fxed for you to go on your own..
> 
> and i know i know i need to finish up lol

Ha ha, me too !!


----------



## _dreamer_

Nothing today feeling 'normal' again lol. Should stop reading into every sign, reminds me of ttc! x


----------



## Tobaira

lol and soon nothing will ever be "normal" again =) but in a good way.

keeping an eye on you guys - good thoughts!! =)


----------



## baby2310

Fx'd for you guys! Hope babies arrive soon.

Had my 31 week appointment yesterday, blood pressure ever so slightly raised but more likely due that i had to run to the drs as was so late!!! oops!
Ever so slightly low blood count too so mw told me to get spatone supplement as it's not low enough to need iron tablets. The supplement should be enough to give me and baby the boost we need.
Other than that all ok, just waiting to hear on my sil as she is due today and found out she has been taken in to hospital with raised bp.
They may have to induce her if bp rises any more. So could be an auntie again any day now :) 
Glad to hear all you new mommies and babies are doing well x


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, infection has passed and i feel slightly normal today! not too sore...

things they dont prepare you for...

1. you look 10 times bigger when you have the baby and nothing fits you!
2. baby constipation......any tips???
3. the tiredness....omg! 
4.the bloodloss, even after a section and they have supposed to have mopped you out!
5.the amount of nappies you go through in a day! both of you!
6. the amount of money you spend on trial and error! ie..we have now changed from tommy tippee bottles to dr brown (much better) aptimal 1 to aptimal comfort....(bought 3 tins already!) gone through at least 100 nappies! tried infacol....pure orange...gripe water..etc!
7. you think of wat he is going to wear today first before you have even brushed your teeth!!!
dreamer think things are happening for you...

pity you didnt get the sweep claire...the LO will come down soon though...

enjoy your last days of freedom!!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha your funny Trixie... they dont prepare you for alot.. :) at least this is my second child so i know what to expect and my freedom has been gone for 2 years now.. :)

Hope your all well.. so close to the end now for us..


----------



## LadyL

Hi ladies!! Hope you are all doing well!! 

I have my 39 week appt tomorrow and really hoping my body has done something over the past week! I really want to be holding my baby by the end of this week!! I hate to think I'm wasting a week off work and get no baby out of the deal. Plus, being off makes time go by so slow and I get so bored!! I've already gone through my nesting phase so there's not much left to do around the house.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend and all you new mama's are getting some much deserved rest!!


----------



## _dreamer_

hi ladies, 
Few things going on for me, had quite a few strong braxton hicks in the night with backache and lower stomach pain with them. managed to sleep not too badly which is good, just felt them when i was awake (i think unless they were what was waking me lol). have also had 2 good toilet clearouts this morning, and have started having a watery browny/pink discharge. How do you know whether this is just extra discharge/part of your show or whether your waters are trickling??? Will keep observing! If this is the start, its VERY early and I know things are going to take a while. OH is due to be on nights as of tonight, but he only works half hour away so hopefully will be able to get back in good time if things do kick off.

I feel you lady. my oh had convinced me our little girl would be early, even though i kept saying no she won't, i realise deep down i thought she would too, I hadnt really considered that she would be late. (well hopefully she wont lol!).

thanks trix for the truths of afterbirth! we should be aware for what its really like to be more prepared!!!

hope all you ladies who already have your bubbas are keeping well and not too tired.

how are you doing claire? anything yet?

shall keep you posted on me x


----------



## Claire1

Good news Dreamer, I think you might have your baby before me ha ha. Nothing my end, I have had a small amount of greenish mucas stuff...sorry, but nothing brown or pinky. Yours is def plug i would imagine. Ive not even had braxton hicks! Luckily in my heads Ive always thought i would be late, so in a way i'll be taken by suprise if i went sooner.
Will keep my fingers crossed for you.
Hope all you other ladies are doing well, getting there slowly but surely xx


----------



## lilrojo

Claire how far over you due date are you.. what is the plan for induction and such... hope baby comes soon...

Dreamer def sounds like plug to me too.. in my experience when i had my dd, and i know everyone is diff.. my daughter was born the next am after losing my plug.. keeping everything crossed for you..


----------



## Claire1

lilrojo said:


> Claire how far over you due date are you.. what is the plan for induction and such... hope baby comes soon...
> 
> Dreamer def sounds like plug to me too.. in my experience when i had my dd, and i know everyone is diff.. my daughter was born the next am after losing my plug.. keeping everything crossed for you..

Im 40+3, so no loads. I have an app on fri with midwife for a sweep and she will book induction then for me if nothing happens sooner. Rubbish!


----------



## LadyL

Induction scheduled for this Friday!!!!!! YAY!!

I had my appt today, and of course, I have not dilated at all and baby is still not really engaged. At first my doc said he'll see me next week, then he said...well let's do a growth scan to see how big he is and if he measures bigger than 8 lbs we'll induce this week. So my scan showed him at 7 lbs 15 oz!! Haha! So I guess he felt that was big enough to go ahead and induce. So, I will be admitted Thursday night, and they are gonna give me Cervidil to help soften the cervix and I have to be monitored while I'm on that. Then Friday morning, they are gonna start the Pitocin to start labor. And one way or the other, I will have my baby Friday!! Eep! I am so excited and nervous at the same time!! 

Dreamer, sounds like things may be moving in the right direction for you!! Good luck with everything and keep us posted.

Claire, you have so much more patience than me! I nearly lost it when I thought I would have to wait next week, and I'm not technically overdue til next Tuesday!! Good luck with your appt Friday. Maybe we'll have our babies on the same day! Or, maybe you'll go into labor before then and you won't have to worry about it.

I hope everyone else is doing well.....
Now, time for me to start getting prepared for Thursday!!


----------



## Claire1

LadyL said:


> Induction scheduled for this Friday!!!!!! YAY!!
> 
> I had my appt today, and of course, I have not dilated at all and baby is still not really engaged. At first my doc said he'll see me next week, then he said...well let's do a growth scan to see how big he is and if he measures bigger than 8 lbs we'll induce this week. So my scan showed him at 7 lbs 15 oz!! Haha! So I guess he felt that was big enough to go ahead and induce. So, I will be admitted Thursday night, and they are gonna give me Cervidil to help soften the cervix and I have to be monitored while I'm on that. Then Friday morning, they are gonna start the Pitocin to start labor. And one way or the other, I will have my baby Friday!! Eep! I am so excited and nervous at the same time!!
> 
> Dreamer, sounds like things may be moving in the right direction for you!! Good luck with everything and keep us posted.
> 
> Claire, you have so much more patience than me! I nearly lost it when I thought I would have to wait next week, and I'm not technically overdue til next Tuesday!! Good luck with your appt Friday. Maybe we'll have our babies on the same day! Or, maybe you'll go into labor before then and you won't have to worry about it.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.....
> Now, time for me to start getting prepared for Thursday!!

Lucky you! There is no messing around eh. Luckily I am laid back, or I would be pulling my hair out. Would be nice if we had them on the same day though :) I am a bit worried about induction though,or more to the point being in hospital over night on my own, im so pathetic. Never been in hospital before..eek!
Anyways...time to get organised now Lady! :happydance:


----------



## _dreamer_

Just a quick update, on my phone. definitely having contractions now, lasting a minute around 7 mins apart, they've been painful all day but starting to get more intense tonight. Oh is on a night shift tonight, think hes gonna come home soon. will update when I can


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> Just a quick update, on my phone. definitely having contractions now, lasting a minute around 7 mins apart, they've been painful all day but starting to get more intense tonight. Oh is on a night shift tonight, think hes gonna come home soon. will update when I can

Oooohhhh!!!! How exciting, I knew you have your baby before me, looks like Lady probably will as well ha ha. Good luck hun, keep the updates coming :hugs:


----------



## LadyL

How exciting Dreamer!! Good luck! Will be thinking of you!!

Haha Claire! I am the most impatient person ever! Christmas and birthdays, I'm pathetic!!.....I've never been in the hospital either (well, other than for work), and I'm pretty nervous about it too, but my husband will be able to stay with me so hopefully it won't be too bad. And I've already told one of my co-workers who I used to work nights with that she will have to come keep me company Thursday night. She is one of my best friends..I'm actually in her wedding in one month!! yipes! Hope I fit into my dress! 

Crazy to think that by this time next week we can add 3 more babies to the CBFM Graduates!!


----------



## _dreamer_

I just got back from the hospital, oh came home and went with me, they advised it to see if my watery discharge was my waters. They gave me my first internal (owww), was not my waters, cervix was behind bubs head, she pulled it forward, and i was 2cm dilated, and sorry if tmi but when she pulled her fingers out she had my plug all over her. Home for now, tens is on! Contractions have got much more intense. She reckoned baby would be here by tomorrow night. Gonna try stay at home long as poss


----------



## Claire1

LadyL said:


> How exciting Dreamer!! Good luck! Will be thinking of you!!
> 
> Haha Claire! I am the most impatient person ever! Christmas and birthdays, I'm pathetic!!.....I've never been in the hospital either (well, other than for work), and I'm pretty nervous about it too, but my husband will be able to stay with me so hopefully it won't be too bad. And I've already told one of my co-workers who I used to work nights with that she will have to come keep me company Thursday night. She is one of my best friends..I'm actually in her wedding in one month!! yipes! Hope I fit into my dress!
> 
> Crazy to think that by this time next week we can add 3 more babies to the CBFM Graduates!!

What a lovely thought :) Its good hubby can stay with you and you have a friend at the hospital. Im sure your dress will be fine, you'll be showing off your new baby :)


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> I just got back from the hospital, oh came home and went with me, they advised it to see if my watery discharge was my waters. They gave me my first internal (owww), was not my waters, cervix was behind bubs head, she pulled it forward, and i was 2cm dilated, and sorry if tmi but when she pulled her fingers out she had my plug all over her. Home for now, tens is on! Contractions have got much more intense. She reckoned baby would be here by tomorrow night. Gonna try stay at home long as poss

Good thing to get it checked :) Hope the tens does some good for you and that the contractions keep coming thick and fast... iykwim! Each one is one less! All the best, will keep fingers crossed for baby coming today xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Erin Makayla was born this morning at 8.01 weighing 8lb5oz. Will update details when i can, in hospital and shattered x


----------



## LadyL

Congrats Dreamer!! Hope you and baby are doing well. Can't wait for an update and some pics! Rest up girl!!


----------



## Claire1

:happydance: Yay, Wonderful news!!! :happydance: Hope the labour was as good as it can be. Congratulations on your little girl. Try and get some rest :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Dreamer.. :) Get some rest and cant wait for pics when you get to it.. :)


----------



## workingttc

Congratulations, Dreamer!!! So exciting! I hope the labor went smoothly--sounds like it was relatively quick at least? (Tho I may be miscalculating the time given the time difference from here to the UK!). :happydance:


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations dreamer! Beautiful name, hope you're both well and getting some rest x x


----------



## Tobaira

Congrats dreamer!!!


----------



## trixie79

congrats dreamer thats brilliant news and a beautiful name....rest up xxx


----------



## Claire1

How are you getting on Dreamer?
Lovely picture Trixie, hope you're getting on ok?
How are all the other new mums??
Still no news from me...still waiting xx


----------



## lilrojo

36 week checkup today.. and all the same.. 1cm still and all is good.. go back in one week and see whats up.. :)


----------



## LadyL

Well, today is my last official day before I'm a mommy!! I go in tonight at 5 to start the Cervidil and then they will start the Pitocin early in the morning. I'm getting nervous, but I am so excited!! I will be taking my computer, so I will try to update you all when I can!! 

Good luck with your appointment Friday, Claire! Hopefully, you will be meeting your little one soon!

Glad your appointment went well lilrojo!

Hope all you other ladies and new mamas are doing good!!


----------



## trixie79

good luck lady...

god girls im exhausted!!! dont even have the energy to type!!! only getting sleep in blocks of 2 hours here and there.....please god it gets easier!!


----------



## lilrojo

awww hugs trixie... it does get easier.. if not i dont think we would have more kids lol.. keep resting when you can.. maybe you can have dh take him for awhile so you can sleep.. hugs to you.. 

Good luck Lady.. exciting..


----------



## Claire1

Good luck LadyL! :happydance: No Fair, ha ha !! :nope:
Hope it goes well.
Sorry your not getting much sleep Trixie, not that i know yet, but have been told it does get easier :hugs:
I have a midwife app tomorrow, so will get booked in for induction next week at 12 days over due :cry: my patience is starting to wear thin now xx


----------



## _dreamer_

im the same trix so shattered. been checking on here but on my phone, and its so hard to type anything. cant even remember what my last post said but we're home now. so happy and proud, just sooooo tired. she's worth it though.

good luck ladyl and claire

will try update my story tomorrow xxx


----------



## Claire1

Hi Girls. hope everyone is ok. I had my midwife appointment today, it went well. Im 1-2 cms dialated and she could feel babys head and waters.She thinks there is a good chance i could start on my own...fingers crossed. But if not im booked in next weds for induction.
Hope you ladies with babies can catch up on some sleep.
Good luck lady xx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck claire.. hope you can go natrual.. :)


----------



## LadyL

Claire, good to know you're making progress and hopefully you'll be able to go on your own.

Update from me....Cervidil didn't work for me last night. Dr came in at 7 this am to break my water and still wasn't dilated at all. So, they started the pitocin right after and so far I don't know if I've made any progress. My nurse is super tiny and she tried checking me a little while ago, but couldn't reach. So I'm thinking I probably haven't made much progress, if any. Dr. will be back around lunch (it's nearly 1130 here now) to try to break water again if he can. If not, he said we'll either be looking at going home (which I will be just devastated if I have to do that) or c section (which I don't really want, but I'm ok with if neccesary). So I am praying that I've made some progress by the time he comes back around...not feeling too hopeful though.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry to hear that LadyL.. Hope you have made progress.. if not what do you think you will do.. csection or go home.. I would def go home and hope all that would make baby decide to come on its own.. Good luck though..


----------



## Claire1

Tough decision Lady, hope things have progressed for you xx


----------



## LadyL

Jack Benson G. arrived today (Feb 3) at 1:10pm via c-section. He weighs 8 lbs and is 20" long. He is perfect and healthy and we are in love!! 

Brief story.... Dr came in to check my progress and baby was still not engaging. And due to the fact that my mom had CPD (cephalopelvic disproportion) with me....in other words, her pelvis wouldn't open wide enough for me to Pass through, he figured the same to be true for me, so we went ahead and opted for the section. Afterwards, dr said we made the right choice. That he was not gonna fit without some major tearing and possible shoulder dystocia. So I feel really good with our decision. 
Anywho, me and baby are doing fine. Going to try to get a little rest now before our next feeding attempt (which is doing wonderfully at the moment!)


----------



## Claire1

LadyL said:


> Jack Benson G. arrived today (Feb 3) at 1:10pm via c-section. He weighs 8 lbs and is 20" long. He is perfect and healthy and we are in love!!
> 
> Brief story.... Dr came in to check my progress and baby was still not engaging. And due to the fact that my mom had CPD (cephalopelvic disproportion) with me....in other words, her pelvis wouldn't open wide enough for me to Pass through, he figured the same to be true for me, so we went ahead and opted for the section. Afterwards, dr said we made the right choice. That he was not gonna fit without some major tearing and possible shoulder dystocia. So I feel really good with our decision.
> Anywho, me and baby are doing fine. Going to try to get a little rest now before our next feeding attempt (which is doing wonderfully at the moment!)

:happydance: Congratulations!!!! Wonderful news. I hope the feeding continues to go well and your up and about soon. Sounds like you made the right decision. xx :hugs:


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, taking the opportunity while I can to catch up and give a little update myself!

I just wanna say I love this thread so much and being with you ladies. Thanks for your messages :)

Hope everyone who already has their babies is doing well :) 

LadyL, congratulations on the birth of Jack! I'm sorry to hear you had a bit of a long process, but great that the right decision was made and you are feeling ok after the section.

Claire, I really hope it happens soon for you! Doesnt seem fair lol. Great news that you are dilating though and doc could feel the head. Fingers tightly crossed for you!

Well for my story...
Think I'd said I came back from hospital between 12 and 1 after she dislodged my plug (2cm dilated). Contractions were then coming thick and fast so put tens on. Found that really helped through the contractions, was also good to have control of something and something to focus on. 

Around 4.30-5ish, I said to my OH that I couldnt cope any more and wanted to know if I was progressing so we went back in to hospital. When I got there, I dont think they really took me seriously as it had only been a few hours since I was 2cm, but got put in the birthing pool room as it was free, and told someone would be along to check me shortly. No one came for at least 20 minutes, then all hell broke loose as I dropped the Tens machine and OH couldnt get it working again. We called the midwife as I was so upset and didnt know what to do. She was lovely and suggested getting in the water which i hadnt really thought I'd do. But I did, and it was great. She said have you considered a water birth, and I said I hadnt planned on it, but would lilke to give it a go. 

Contractions still painful but was managing to breath through them. Then I started having involuntary pushes and was in a lot of pain. I finally asked for gas and air - OH WOW it's amazing stuff lol. Highly recommend it! You still feel the pain, but it's almost like its not happening to you, kind of numbs your mind. OH was so fantastic through the labour, he sat behind me outside the bath rubbing my shoulders, telling me how fantastic i was doing, giving me sips of water I kept demanding in between slurps of gas and air lol. 

The whole time, the midwife didnt tell me what to do, she just let my body do it all. My body was doing the pushing, she was coming down nicely, but right at the end, I did loose control and Erin was born very suddenly at 8.01am, all at once, none of this gentle crowning first eek. She was born in her waters and they had to peel it away from her face. There was a lot of blood too as I'd torn quite badly - across the way not the perinium. I stayed in the water and delivered the placenta naturally in about 15 minutes and then got out and had 4 stitches. Was very faint after due to the blood loss and very tired due to no sleep, but wow she was worth every second of it. 

Mummy and daddy are very much in love, she is breastfeeding really well, think I've been very lucky there. Just sleeping is not so great, she doesnt like being put down in the moses basket but we're getting there with little tactics. I'm very very sore down below, peeing sometimes is ok, but other times stings like CRAZY and I'm sat on the toilet in tears. Erin is gorgeous and had only lost 6% of her body weight yesterday.

Long birth story but thought I'd get it all down!

Good luck Claire hope things are moving along for you 

x


----------



## _dreamer_

Almost forgot... here is my beautiful girl only a couple of hours old
 



Attached Files:







S1000008.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Claire1

Thanks for sharing your birth story Dreamer, you've done so well!! What an experiance. I hope you continue to do well with breastfeeding and heal quickly. 

I cant believe so many of you have had your babies already...I have to be next ha ha!
The sweep doesn't seem to have done anything sadly, but I still have another 24hrs to show effect. I'm now 8 days over due, and will be going in for induction at 12 days over due. 
The hardest thing I'm finding is I have too much thinking time and I'm now getting a bit worried about the labour as I keep hearing induction isn't very nice and more painful. I hope I can handle it.

Congratulations again to all the new mums, you all sound as though you are doing wonderfully and your babies are little angels worth the wait :)

To all of us expectant mums, keep smiling. Its nearly our time :)


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> Almost forgot... here is my beautiful girl only a couple of hours old

Aww, she is adorable! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## baby2310

Congrats LadyL, glad things are going well so far for both you and Dreamer.
Claire try not to worry, my sil was induced on tuesday and had quite a quick labour considering is also he 1st, around 5 hours.
She had a lovely little boy called Harrison 6lbs 14. Both happy and healthy and back home within 48 hours even though she'd had probs with her BP in labour.
I'm sure you'll be fine, try not to worry.

As for me i am now 32 and half weeks. Have to say even tho am getting some pretty major groin pain which i guess is the baby putting pressure on, i am loving every second of being pregnant. People keep saying ooh i bet you can't wait for it to be over but have to say thoroughly enjoying the experience, even the horrible 3 months of morning sickness.
Then when baby arrives i get to be a mommy! So excited, i know the next few weeks are going to fly by!
Hope you're all well whether your now mommy or still mommy to be x x


----------



## Claire1

baby2310 said:


> Congrats LadyL, glad things are going well so far for both you and Dreamer.
> Claire try not to worry, my sil was induced on tuesday and had quite a quick labour considering is also he 1st, around 5 hours.
> She had a lovely little boy called Harrison 6lbs 14. Both happy and healthy and back home within 48 hours even though she'd had probs with her BP in labour.
> I'm sure you'll be fine, try not to worry.
> 
> As for me i am now 32 and half weeks. Have to say even tho am getting some pretty major groin pain which i guess is the baby putting pressure on, i am loving every second of being pregnant. People keep saying ooh i bet you can't wait for it to be over but have to say thoroughly enjoying the experience, even the horrible 3 months of morning sickness.
> Then when baby arrives i get to be a mommy! So excited, i know the next few weeks are going to fly by!
> Hope you're all well whether your now mommy or still mommy to be x x


Thank you, its very reasuring :) It has to come out ha ha! I hope you continue to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, I found the whole thing has past very quickly in general. You'll be updating us with baby news in no time xx


----------



## LadyL

Thanks for sharing your birth story Dreamer!! Glad to know you had an overall good experience. And good to hear breastfeeding is going well too!!

Hang in there Claire, I KNOW you have to be next. Hopefully, you'll go on your own and you won't have to be induced. Though I have to say, the pitocin they used to induce didn't cause painful contractions to me. And they went all the way to the max dose. But, that could be due to the fact that Jack was never engaged either.

Congrats to your SIL Baby!! And I was the exact same way about loving being pregnant...til I hit about 36 weeks! haha! After that, the time could not pass quickly enough. Glad everything is going well for you!

Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone! Jack and I are doing great! Everyone says he looks like me! I have freckles and so does he! It is too cute. I will try to upload some pics on my computer later if I have time. Breastfeeding is going very well. He is a natural at it. I couldn't be more pleased. I was actually on the fence about even breastfeeding, but I decided to give it a go....I am so glad I did. It is such a bonding experience!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats LadyL on your little boy.. :) Happy to hear you made the right decision in the end.. must have been tough.. :) Happy to that breastfeeding is going well.. cant wait for pics..

Love your birth story Dreamer.. so happy for you.. :) and she is beautiful..

Claire you must be next.. lol i think i still have a bit of time.. hope not too long though... lol :)

Baby yay for 32 1/2 weeks.. time is flying for you as well.. before you know it we will all have our babies.. :)

Hope your all well.. new mommies-Tobira, stanje & Trixie.. hope i didnt forget anyone..


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies, no news for me. Thought I was having contractions last night but they didnt last, so Im in for induction tommorow at 11.30! The only upside to it at the moment is that I have been able to prepare everything around the house and thats about it....im soooo nervous!
Hope everyone is ok and im looking forward to hearing some more baby news from all you new mums xx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck for tomorrow Claire... maybe the induction will scare baby to come out tonight.. :)


----------



## Tobaira

good luck tomorrow claire!

Congrats LadyL

Trixie, dreamer, I am totally with you on the lack of sleep stuff.. I cant believe the girls are already 7 wks old (although since they've only been home for 2 wks it doesn't feel that long). I don't know how I would be existing without help though that's for sure. Still don't get much sleep. On the plus side, Cassandra did really well on her pulse ox tests yesterday, so maybe next week she can come off of the oxygen. Heather still needs hers though. We also had occupational therapy come out and they approved the girls for some physical therapy (tight muscles in the neck and legs) - Apparently there are all sorts of programs for preemies to make sure they don't have any developmental problems. oh and they passed their first eye test for ROP (some eye development problem that affects preemies) - having to hold them down while they did the test was horrible though.. the eye doc was fast but when they are screaming that kind of sound nothing can be fast enough.

As for me, still going to the cardiologist weekly but it's going to be awhile before I really get to feeling better. I'm already plotting recruiting my nieces to stay with me for awhile once school gets out so I have some help. They are only 10.5 and 11.5, but they are old enough to do something =)

ok looks like I have about an hour before the next feeding, I guess I'd better close my eyes for a little while..


----------



## Claire1

lilrojo said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Claire... maybe the induction will scare baby to come out tonight.. :)

I hope so :)


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Tobaira. Lovely to hear the girls are doing well. I hope you start to feel better soon and gets those nieces helping you out :)


----------



## baby2310

Good luck for tomorrow Claire!
Will be thinking of you.

Tobaira i'm glad the girls are doing well.

Had my hospital appointment today and have now been discharged to local midwife only from now on yahoo! My heart ultrasound came back fine too which is great.
Starting to feel mega tired now, will be doing some extra hours at work now so I can prepare my assistant for whilst i'm off and finish off my existing workload. Only did an extra hour tonight but after that, then having to go shopping and doing tea feel absolutely knackered.
I break up from work in 4 weeks time so not long now! Will try and keep the longer working days to a mimimun where poss, i'm really lucky to have a great boss and work with a brill team of people who have all told me not to worry bout getting things done and to concentrate on me and baby so atleast there's no pressure from them to get things done. x


----------



## LadyL

Good luck with your induction Claire. I'm sure everything will go great!!

Good to hear you and the girls are doing well Tobaira. Glad you have a great support system to help you out. 

Baby, it's great you have a good boss who is willing to work with you. Sorry you've been so tired lately. I know I was feeling pretty run down in the end too. Hang in there, not much longer and you'll be holding your sweet baby in your arms!! 

Stranjegirl, where are you? Haven't heard from you in a while! 

Dreamer and trixie, hope you mamas are doing well. 

I am right there with y'all with the lack of sleep. I definitely have a night owl on my hands. He is such a good baby though and luckily, we make it every 3-4 hrs between each feeding. But man, I never realized how important uninterrupted sleep is!! Will try to upload pics tomorrow. We've been so busy with company, I havent had a chance to upload pics to my computer. 
Oh, and Jack had to go back to the hospital for a weight check and he has
Gained an ounce since Sunday when we were discharged, so that is really good!! Will try to check back in tomorrow!


----------



## trixie79

dreamer she is just geogeous, well done you!

tobaira, glad your getting on well and the girls are getting big and strong!

claire good luck for today....it will be over before you know it!

stranje...hope your getting on well hun....

lady congrats on jack...i had a section and 3 weeks later im still very tender...the scar is ok, its the skin on the lower part of my missing bump or should i say my wobbly bump!..the skin feels like bee stings, if that makes sense.

conor is doing well, managing 4 hours on the dot feeds, 4-5 oz...he is now 8lb 11 oz. nights are getting better. doing 8, 12, 4, 8, 12, 4 feeds and the routine is working. it just takes about an hour to settle him after the 4am feed. but we wake him for the midnite one and it works! the constipation seems to be going, giving him 2 tsp of pure orange and warm baths did the trick, and the aptimal comfort feed must be working too!. i also give him infacol for wind and it seems ok.
the only thing that didnt work was the tommy tippee bottles, so we got dr brown and they are great.
also dont buy a bottle warmer....they dont heat the milk!!!!!!just the bottle!

conor is having a nap so i mite head upstairs and have a shower....mind you he senses me out of the room and starts crying!!! little monkey!


----------



## LadyL

Good to hear Conor is doing so well with his feedings Trixie! Seems like you got yourself a growing boy on your hands!!
As far as the c section goes, I still haven't regained feeling in the parts around my incision, but it itches too! When I try to gently scratch it, it feels so weird!! But it is healing well and I'm up and about moving well too. I know I've never given birth the other way, but I feel like I got off lucky with having a section. Especially since I never had to actually "labor" the other way. It really hasn't been that bad. Other than the first few days where it was hard to move!!

So, I'm gonna try to upload pics of my little man, but my computer's been giving me trouble so here goes....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0146.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0165.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0202.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tobaira

so cute ladyL!!! I know what you mean about the numbness around the C section incision.. I've been told it could last up to a year and that there might be small spots that never really get feeling back! And yes uninterrupted sleep is soooo important!

thinking of you today Claire, hope everything is going well


----------



## trixie79

ah so cute ladyl...ill try and upload some pics too...here goes!!!


----------



## LadyL

How sweet Trixie!! We both have us some fine looking men if I do say so myself!!

Claire, hope everything went ok and you're just busy cuddling your new little one! Ready for an update when you have time. 

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Tobaira

super cute trixie!!!


----------



## trixie79

hope your well claire...xxx


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, sorry for the delay. Well, team yellow turned to team pink! Baby Darcey arrived on Friday morning at 2.40am weighing 6lbs10oz exactley 2 weeks over due!! We are delighted, she is beautiful. It was a very long labour and will update fully as soon as I can. I hope you're all doing well with your little bundles and will be asking for any tips soon. :)


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on baby girl Darcey!! (love the name!). Sorry you had such a long labor, but I know she's worth it!! 6 lbs 10oz-- that's tiny for 2 weeks overdue! Maybe I
Just think so since I had a chunky 8 pounder!! Haha! Enjoy your new baby girl!!


----------



## lilrojo

Lovely pics Trixie.. :)

So happy to hear Claire.. congrats on the little girl

looks like i should be next huh.. 17 days to my due date.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats claire, super cute name. i really thought i'd have a 6lb baby as im pretty small woman, and we were both 6lb babies, Erin is a little chunky monkey. on friday she had gone past her birth weight (8,5) up to 8lb8. she's feeding well, although at night was every 2 hours which was exhausting as by the time she'd gone back down, i was only getting an hours sleep at a time. working on extending that now, and last night was at least every 3 hours which was better. i am loving being a mummy soooo much, keep staring at her in awe and can't stop kissing and smelling her (her head smells amazing lol)

lady and trix, cute pics of your men, gorgeous little things!!

i cant seem to find the time to come on here much, but hopefully that will improve as theres longer between feeds!

hope everyone is doing well 

exciting lilrojo, not long to go now!!!

was thinking what do people think of creating another group for now we have the babies/as the rest do? not quite sure where it should go though, as under baby forums there doesnt seem to be a 'group' section. would love for us all to stay together somehow


----------



## LadyL

Yay Lilrojo! You're in the home stretch now!!

Dreamer, I am down for us creating another group. I would also for all of us to stay together too. I don't really get on the forums that much other than to check in here. And now, I check out the breastfeeding section if I'm curious about breastfeeding-related things. I think there is a baby "groups" section under the lounge/general chatter area.

So Jack and I are doing well. The hubs goes back to work tomorrow, so we'll see how doing this alone is going to pan out. And this Tuesday, Jack will be getting his newborn photos!! I can't wait!! I am currently on day 3 of exclusively expressing/pumping breastmilk. We were doing well with breastfeeding, but my poor nipples hurt SO bad, I would literally be in tears during feedings. So I made the decision to exclusively express. And I am a much better person for it!! I feel like he is getting more milk this way and he stays satisfied longer...and I am maintaining my sanity!! It is a bit more time consuming, but since I only feed him every 3-4 hrs instead of every 2, it really isn't that much more taxing. He is taking in 3 to 3.5 oz per feeding. When reading up on how much he should be taking in, it says about 2 oz at this age. So I definitely have a little chunk on my hands. We will go Friday for our first pediatrician appt. I am so curious to see how much weight he has gained. I would not be surprised if he's already passed his birth weight.

Hope all you other ladies are doing well!!


----------



## Tobaira

congrats Claire!!! Lilrojo your time will be here before you know it!

good to hear you are finding a way to stay sane ladyl =) 

hope the rest of you are getting some sleep! We're doing ok here. Tonight I actually went out for the first time (somewhere other than dr's appointments and the store lol). My mom took my MIL, my sister and me to the exhibition part of one of the international figure skating competitions. It was really cool and the seats were surprisingly good. It was good to get out of the house, although I had to sleep all day to have the energy to even go (luckily everyone was very accommodating and handled all the daytime feeds).

Tomorrow is our next visit with the pediatrician and the respiratory therapist comes as well, so hopefully Cassandra will be able to come off her oxygen. And I'm excited for the measurements as well.

Here's a question for you guys - we've had tons of problems with the girls wriggling out of their diapers (poor kids have the flattest butts in the world) - we've been using huggies preemie diapers. Anyone have better luck with another brand (doesn't have to be preemie)? I've had days where I've had to change their outfits 3 times (as well as the bedding) because they've wet through. not sure if it's the brand or just the preemie diapers are too small for the amount they are peeing out.


----------



## _dreamer_

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/879834-cbfm-thread-statistics-grad-babies-2011-a.html

Hi girls, i've never done a link before so hope it works! i know lilrojo, baby2310 and workingttc are still awaiting their bundles of joy to arrive (and any of the others who still follow but maybe don't post...), so perhaps we can wait and use the new thread once everyones babies are here so we can all stick together...or we all move to the new thread now...whichever. just thought i'd set it up ready while i had a bit of time :)

xxx


----------



## Fizzio

Hi ladies

I was on this thread at the beginning when I was TTC using the CBFM and then once I got pregnant. Life then got in the way with my brother requiring heart surgery, moving house, redundancy etc. So I have been MIA but I have been stalking the thread to hear your news :) 

Congratulations to you all who have had your little ones and it wont be long for those still waiting :cloud9:

AFM, Amber was born 4/2/12 by emergency C section weighing 7lb 15 oz. She is gorgeous and worth the horrendous labour and delivery experience although I'm not sure I could ever do it again :nope:

Thanks to Dreamer for the new thread, I would love to join you all there if I may?

xx


----------



## trixie79

hi everyone....congrats claire and fizzio

the new thread is a grreat idea, just hope that future will join us soon pregnant....

do you want to start it now??

i use pampers 1 and find them great, try pampers premmie and see how you get on..


----------



## Claire1

Gorgeous pics


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Cant wait to join the new thread.. thanks dreamer for starting it.. Not much happening been having on off contractions still, they hurt.. and pain and such..but nothing that says labor... since i have been through it all i should know lol.. :) Hope your all well.. Dr's again on wed for 38 week checkup


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

I was just scrolling down and i saw your thread, i was in the cbfm thread with you all and remember you all getting your bfps, cant believe u have nearly all had your babies, time has flown. Just wanted to congratulate those that have had theirs, beautiful pics and wish those waiting tons of luck. We did get our bfp but due to male factor it wasnt with the cbfm but hoping after this baby we can use it again. Hugs to all. :hugs:


----------



## LadyL

So glad you found a way to get out Tobaira! I am sure that makes you feel loads better!! As for diapers, I like pampers swaddlers. They are more snug fitting and I find Jack doesn't pee out of them as much as the Huggies brand. Plus, they have a wetness indicator line that I like so I'm not poking my finger into the actual diaper. 

Hi Fizzio!! Congrats on baby Amber. Sounds like you've had a rough ordeal for a while. Here's hoping things only get better for you and your family!!

Good luck wednesday for your appt Lilrojo! Hopefully, you'll have made some more progress and it won't be much longer before you have your little one! I know you're team yellow/green, but I'm feeling BOY for you! 

For those of you that had a c section, how long did your Dr tell you to wait before driving? Mine actually never said, but on my discharge papers, it said to wait 6 weeks before driving. Yipes!! There is no way I can wait that long! I live out in the country, 20 minutes from everything!! Now that my husband is back at work, it may not always be feasible for me not to drive. How long did you all wait?


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on your BFP babies!! I remember you from the TTC CBFM thread!! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations Claire & Fizio!
And congratulations babies, i remember you too!

Glad to hear all the new mommies are doing well and looking forward to hearing news of your arrival lilrojo.

Great idea on the new thread dreamer, i'm happy to start using the new one either now or when our LO arrives which is just over 6 weeks away! OMG where did the time go????
Super excited, baby seems to think its quite funny to play football with my bladder now lol and i'm feel prods and kicks pretty much everywhere!
Good to know baby seems happy in there :) xxxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone. I have not read any posts because we moved 2.5 weeks ago and I don't have Internet hooked up so I'm on my phone. I just wanted to give a quick note to say I hope everyone is well. Can't wait to get online and read the new developments!! I hope no one else has planned on moving with a newborn! What a dumb idea that was! Take care everyone and hope to be back online very soon!! :)


----------



## Tobaira

thanks for setting up the new site dreamer - I agree it makes sense to wait til everyone is ready to move over to the new thread.

Stranje - it's great to hear from you! Hope your move wasn't too rough!

Congrats on your little girl Fizzio! Sorry the labor and delivery sucked, I didn't go into labor but everything about mine sucked too so I totally understand

Babies - congrats on your bfp!!!

LadyL - I wasn't allowed to drive for.. a little over 2 weeks after my C section and not long distances (out of the city) for another 2 weeks. I have heard some people are told 6-8 weeks. 

Rojo and baby - you guys are getting so close! very exciting!

So it sounds like pampers are popular :) I think part of the problem may be that they are too big for the preemie size now - I've found the pampers preemies are smaller than the huggies preemies, but it looks like the pampers newborns may work out well. Cassandra came in at 6.4lbs yesterday and Heather at 6 lbs, so they both gained a pound over the past 2 weeks which is really good. 

so last night was really rough for me - didn't get enough sleep and the girls just fussed from 10pm- midnight, first one then the other then both..I literally sat in the nursery crying until my MIL came up and sent me to bed for an hour. It's really frustrating sometimes because I can only hold one at a time so it's hard to calm them both down at once. I know they say this is the hardest part, but sometimes it seems overwhelmingly hard!


----------



## LadyL

Stranje!! I've been wondering where you'd got off to! Good to hear from you. I can imagine that it would be tough to move with a newborn. Good luck getting settled in and can't wait to hear an update on how you and Giada are doing once you get time.

Tobaira, I am so sorry you've had a rough time lately. I can only imagine how tough it must be for you. I only have one and have caught myself feeling so overwhelmed and crying (and not even know why!) a lot!! I blame it on the hormones!! It's great that you have a supportive MIL to help out. 

My husband and mom have been great to me and Jack so far. The lack of sleep really is taxing on the body. I was used to only about 6 hours of sleep a night and working 12 hour shifts, so I really thought this lack of sleep wasn't going to be that bad, but it really is so tough. Everyone I know who has kids says it really does get better quick. I sure hope they are right!!

Jack had his newborn photos taken today, and man was he a bad boy. He hates being naked, and, of course, most all the pics they take are when the babies are naked. He cried and cried and cried. And when he wasn't crying, he was peeing on every prop the photographer had!! Our 2 hour session turned into nearly a 4 hour session!! Thank goodness the photographer was super patient and understanding!! And now he's completely sacked out!! I could barely wake him to take his bottle earlier! I hope he decides to sleep like this all night!!


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to say how bloody lovely it is to read this thread. Ive been following it closely throughout your pregnancies as I was a member of the original CBFM thread. You are an amazing inspiration to those ttc; watching your struggles and tribulations ttc, then following your pregnancies through to your gorgeous babies makes me believe that it will be possible for me one day. Ive just been diagnosed with high TSH and high prolactin so i'm hoping with some meds, it'll be my time soon too.

Congratulations girls :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies, sorry for the delay. Im pleased to hear everyone is doing well. I have been catching up here and there. Great idea dreamer re-the thread, im happy to do what ever but would love for us to stick togther. We've got this far, might as well continue :) 

Hello to the ladies who have been following, hope to hear your baby news soon.

Darcey and I are doing really well, I just love her and being a mum so much. It really is worth the wait...and labour!

As most of you know, I was induced last wednesday and had her on friday.I had been contracting since the monday, so was in slow labour for 5days!!!

I had my waters broken and drip put in to induce labour,on the thursday. I coped for a while but ended up with a epidural as I wasnt progressing and fighting pain as the epi had stopped working. I kept telling them it wasnt working but they just ignored me and said that it hadnt and was working! I nearly ended up with c section as darceys heart rate was dropping with contractions and I had stopped dialating.
I was in sooo much pain, they had the drip up as high as it would go and they still didnt listen to me that I could feel everything, after I really started to lose it they finally realised that the epidural had come out and was running down my back! The consultant was awful and just shrugged and "oh, sorry!" 

They finally gave me another epidural and monitored me and the baby. When I was finally examined 2hrs later, i was ready to push and she was delivered in 10mins. The cord snapped as she was born and everyone was covered in blood. I had a large loss and im on injections to help me and Darcey was kept an eye on due to fluid and mucas on lungs. Over all it wasn't too bad but felt as though I should have been induced earlier as I was so exhausted by the time actual active labour began, but they openly said they didnt break my waters till the thursday because they were too busy!
It amazing how you put it all behind you.

Darcey wouldnt be put down for the first couple of days, but now settles fairly well just after midnight and feeds every 3hrs or so. Im breast and bottle feeding. I love it!!!!

Sorry for the long post. Hope you're well and counting down the days now some of you xx


----------



## LadyL

Lilmisscheer!! I remember you from the original CBFM thread. Thanks for catching us up! Good luck in your TTC journey! I hope you get your BFP soon! 
I also had borderline high TSH levels. Never high enough to be put on meds though. Good news is that it is easily fixed with medication (most likely synthroid/levothyroxine). I know a girl who was diagnosed with hypothyroidism (high TSH) and got put on synthroid and conceived on her 2nd cycle after many months of TTC prior to being on medication! So here's hoping the same will ring true for you as well. Keep in touch!!

Claire...Yipes!! Sounds like you went through quite the ordeal to get little Darcey here! But glad you are in such good spirits about it and are so in love with your little one. It's amazing how these little humans we just met can capture our hearts so quickly and we forget all the crap we had to go through to get them here!! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, hi to lilmisscheer and babies7777, of course we all rem you and you should keep us updated with your progress, we are all the originals and i hope you will keep in touch.

my brain has slightly melted but i think it was lady that was asking abt the driving....well conor is 4 weeks and i started driving today!!!!!!you need to call your car insurance and ask if they need a doc note....mine said they didnt and i could drive as long as i could do an emergency stop!

i was soooo glad to get out of the house!!! james has been away working from monday and im finding doing all this on my own really hard....he isnt back until next week!...conor has had bad reflux and i have given him gaviscon which has really helped today...

hope you are ok tobaira....i dont know how i would have coped with the triplets, i feel so guilty every time i say that but its true....conor is hard work....even brushing my teeth is a luxury!!!!


----------



## baby2310

hi lilmisscheer! good to hear from you. i hope you get your bfp soon, please keep us posted.

claire, wow it sounds like you had quite a time of it, glad you and Darcey are both ok.

not much to report here, i didn't quite believe the hospitals measurements last week as they said i was measuring 34 inches and the previous week my midwife measured me at 29. Turns out they weren't far wrong though, measured 33 today at my 24 week check up so bump essentially grew 4 inches in a week! was pretty surprised how much and how quick its grown :)
All ok though and heartbeat good and strong. Midwife asked me to think about my birth plan formy next appt so that, packing my hospital bag and putting up the cot are the jobs for the next 2 weeks. Can't believe how quick time if flying!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!!
I finally got a chance to get through the posts! Congrats to all the new babies!!!! I am so excited for everyone. If I saw everyone, I think we now have tobaira, trixie, lady, dreamer and claire..right? Congrats ladies! All the pictures are beautiful!
I am still trying to settle in here. Never going to move again!!! I am still so tired from getting broken sleep. Last night Giada actually slept for 5 hours! It was so nice. unfortunately she woke up at 5am and was up til 6:30, and I had to get up at 7 to get ready for her dr.'s apt, so I still was dead tired this morning. She had a heart murmur, but the cardiologist today said her heart looks fine! 
So who is next now?? Lilrojo I think it is you right? How are you feeling? Can't wait to see more birth stories!
Tobaira I don't know how you do it with 2. I seriously can't imagine. Even when the baby is good and not fussy, it is exhausting. 
I am still trying to breast feed a little, but my milk production never really increased. Oh well, thank goodness for formula. ALthough I tried to switch her as I thought this one was hurting her stomach and now she is constipated. I think I switched her too much. She is eating like a total glutton and I don't know what to do about it. They say to feed on demand, but this baby eats like you wouldn't believe. She has gained 1 pound 4 ounces in 2 weeks!! She also spits up a lot, but it doesn't seem to bother her. She's almost got a third chin lol. Oh well, better to eat a lot than not at all I guess. 
How are you ladies feeling after delivery. I had pretty bad soreness up until now. These past couple days I have felt better down there. The incontinence did go away thank goodness. I'm not sure if I still leak a little, but in the beginning I would walk into the bathroom and pee would start coming out and I couldn't stop it. I was so scared it was going to continue, but it stopped after about 7-8 days. I thought i had an infection as I had horrible burning and itching, but dr said it was normal and has now disappeared. It still burns down there when I wash with soap. Anyone else have this? I am so afraid to have sex again as I already had pain problems before. I am afraid it will burn. I plan on waiting til 8 weeks, but am still scared...especially since soap still burns. And I still have 20 pounds to lose which is depressing 
Baby7777 congrats to you! It goes by quickly!!
Littlemisscheer, good luck with ttc. Sometimes it takes a while, but the wait is worth it and forgotten about once it happens...and then it goes very quickly from then on. Fingers crossed for you!
Hope everyone else is well. THinking of all of you, and so glad to have this thread!! :)


----------



## LadyL

Great to hear an update from you Stranje!! I know what you mean about broken sleep! It is so hard. I love how no one in real life really told me about how rough it is, but reading all the new mom's on here, it is obviously very common!! Glad your little girl is eating well. I wouldn't feel bad about supplementing with formula...as long as she's gaining and satified, that's all that matters. I didn't deliver vaginally, so I was never sore 'down there', but I still have bladder spasms from time to time if my bladder gets too full (and it's uncomfortable). I'm not sure if it's from the surgery or the catheter. I am halfway there on my weight loss too!! I gained 50 lbs total and lost 25 in the first week. And I'm now at a standstill!! Ugh. It is depressing!!

Jack had his 2 week newborn pediatrician appt today. He is growing great!! He had gained a whole pound since his weight when we left the hospital! (He was 8 lbs when he was born, and 7 lbs, 7 oz when we left, and now he's 8 lbs 7 oz!). He's a little pig!! I am exclusively pumping and he drinks 3.5 to 4 oz per feeding. And I am like a milk producing machine!! I pump about 4 oz per breast every pumping session (which is every 3 hrs). I am about 3-4 days ahead on my supply!! It's crazy!!

Unfortunately, because I produce so much, if I skip a pumping session because I'm out or something, my breasts become super engorged!! I now have mastitis in my right breast! And am running a 103 F fever! I feel terrible!! My boob feels like a baseball! It is so hard and red and tender to the touch. My dr called me in an antibiotic which tears your stomach up! No fun!! I feel just like I have the flu without the coughing! My body is so achy. It's tough taking care of a newborn when I feel so bad. Luckily my husband is helping out tremendously. It just sucks because I just want to curl up in bed for a few days, but still have to pump every 3 hours in order to relieve the pressure from my breast!! 

Yipes! Sorry for the ramblings! I'm a little drugged up on Percocet at the moment! Haha! :)

Hope you all are well!!

Oh, I think lilrojo had her baby the other day!! So yay!! Just working and baby left!! And Babies7777 later on down the road!! Hopefully lilmisscheer can join us soon too!!

I have really enjoyed being a part of this thread!! I am excited about us all continuing our journey to mommyhood together too!! :)


----------



## trixie79

hi stranje good to hear from you.....its soooo exhausting, i had my dad take conor for a walk and now he is out cold and i dont want to wake him so i have to start all over again!!!! we have dtd twicw now and conor is 5 weeks on tue....the first time was 3 weeks post op i think and it was sore.....it burned....cant rem that from the last time. the second time was better and now i feel my period coming, or so i hope as we didnt use a condom!!!! i couldnt imagone doing all this again for quite a while!

lady glad jack is doing so well....we weighed conor this morning and he is now 9lb 13oz....he is a wee chubber!!
i have at least 20 lbs to lose....size 14 jeans dont even fit....i lost 28lb already but that was the easy part as it was just the belly going down....now i have a deflated balloon that wont go away!...im starting the gym this week...i hate execrcise but the christening is on the 17th march and by god ill be a 12 again even if it kills me!


----------



## trixie79

was thinking would it be better if i edited the title and front page and we can stay on this thread???? never thought of that! im completely sleep deprived....conor didnt sleep last nite....we have went back to the first milk and im not sure its working....im about to tear my hair out!


----------



## Claire1

That sounds like a good idea Trixie.
Sorry to hear you're struggleing with no sleep hun. Does he go down at all?
Darcey is a real struggle, she will sleep on me but when i put her down she wakes up. Shes often wide awake at 4 in the morning! Its like that all night. Did connor do that to start with? Im desperate for her to sleep in her moses. 
Im also trying to stretch out her feeds cause shes feeding every 2hrs at the moment and the midwife said to try and get it to 3 or 4hrs.


----------



## lilrojo

yes had my babybump turned blue on feb 15th at 8:08 pm 38 wk appt turned into labor and not leaving the hospital, name is bryce and he was 6lbs 6oz :)


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on the baby boy lilrojo!!


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Lilrojo, love the name. Hope you're all doing well. xx


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats lilrojo! hope it was all ok and not too much of a shock to be 2 weeks early.

good idea trix, i'd set up the new one as this is in the pregnancy forums, but guess that doesnt matter plus we'll have all the history still on this one :)

hope conor has let you get some sleep now trix, so hard when they dont sleep

claire i had the same problem at first, erin hated her moses basket, she'd be fast asleep in our arms but wide awake and screaming as soon as we put her down in it. we tried all sorts, warming it with a hot water bottle, taking the mattress out and cuddling her with the mattress underneath then putting it and her back in, swaddling (she hated that). im not quite sure what happened but we persisted in putting her down in it, and shes generally much better. she still needs to be held to fall asleep though before putting her down, and then tucked in well but with her arms out. she has a vibrating chair which she prefers but its not completely flat so only use that for sleeping when im desperate. bfeeding was also every 2 hours for only 10mins at first, but is now mostly 3-4 hours with the odd 2 hour or less gap. she feeds for 15-20mins now. i think as their tummys grow and can hold more, it allows them to sleep longer before getting hungry. definitely makes a massive difference to how you feel when they do start going longer. 

saying all that, i think erin might be going through a growth spurt as she has suddenly reverted to 2 hours or less between feeds, and she has been awake SOOO much the past couple of days, feel like i cant get anything done. hope this doesnt last long. 

cant believe shes 3 weeks old today

how are working and baby getting on?


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Dreamer. Pleased to hear Erin finally settled and is doing well.

We actually had a good night, she went down at about 10pm and slept till 2.15 in her moses and fed and went back down again till 4.30 and fed but then was awake and wouldnt go back down unless she was on me. So thats a good night for us!

Also we think she might suffer with trapped wind or something because she seems to make a straining crying sound and seems generally uncomfortable, so spoke to the midwife and said to try infacol. So will see if that helps??


----------



## LadyL

So one of my friends' swears by this book...Twelve Hours Sleep by 12 Weeks Old, by Suzy Giordano. I have read it and plan on starting Jack on the plan in the next few weeks. 
My friend has 2 small boys and both of her boys were sleeping 12 hours a night by 10 weeks!! 
In a nutshell, your baby has to weigh 9 lbs, be 4 wks old, and taking in at least 24 oz of breastmilk or formula a day before you can start the plan. Then you pick out a window of time, say 6-6 or 7-7. Whatever is best for your family. The baby will eat 4 times a day, during the day. During the beginning of the 'boot camp', you are working on weaning out the nighttime feeds. The author swears that if you follow her plan as she's laid it out, your baby will sleep 12 hours a night...uninterrupted. Also, a 1 hour nap in the morning, and a 2 hour nap in the afternoon.

Just though I'd share in case anyone was looking for something like this....especially since we are all struggling with broken sleep! It will be fantastic to be able to sleep through the night again!!


----------



## baby2310

Congratrulations lilrojo! glad everything went well.
Lovely to hear from all the mommies on how you're doing and you're gorgeous little ones of course.
I have just over 2 weeks of work left, can't believe it! Really looking forward to finishing now although fretting a little about getting everything finished.
Nursery is finished now  i love it! We put the cot up at the weekend after much giggling and putting it together wrong lol
Just need to tidy up and wash all the baby clothes now. Still need to pack my hospital bag too, feels like i've got lots of time left but i'm sure the next 5 weeks will fly!!


----------



## Tobaira

congrats lilrojo!!!


----------



## trixie79

congrats lil, bryce is a lovely name im sure he is gorgeous.

well i had a horrific nite last nite...conor screamed the place down for 3 solid hours, wasnt eating great yesterday afternoon onwards. put him down at 8 and he cried from 9 till midnit when he was far too exhausted to argue wit sleep!

im convinced now that he has reflux....we have tried everything, from infacol, colief, gaviscon, the comfort milk, back to the first milk and i cant cope anymore.....the doc told me to speak to the health visitor....i am a bloody health visitor!!!

i rang the doc back and have asked for a script of enfamil ar and some antiacids....this is the last resort.

mum and dad took him this morning...but i cant even sleep i just keep thinking wat the hell is wrong with him.

anyway through the exhaustion glaze the health visiting hat came on.....
he is very unsettled if not asleep and even at that he doesnt look like he is having a sound sleep...
he arches his back, pulls up the legs....has constant hiccups...spits up abit...coughs....gags....sneezes...wat you all think??? HELLLLP!!!


----------



## babies7777

Hi Trixie

Has Connor been checked to see if he is lactose intolerant? sorry if you already said he had and i missed it. 

Huge :hugs: really hope he gets better soon.


----------



## trixie79

hi babies....no he hasnt been checked for that yet, but i need to eliminate reflux first....
the doc gave me the enfamil ar so im feeding him now and praying at the same time!!!


----------



## LadyL

You poor thing Trixie! I know you must be about ready to pull your hair out! I'm not sure if that sounds like reflux to me. I think with reflux, he would be projectile vomitting a lot. But best to be sure that's not it first. It almost sounds like bad gas pains, since you're saying he's pulling up his legs and arching his back. This is what Jack does when he has gas. Jack also gets hiccups after each time he eats. And my dr said that sneezes are normal. That's the baby's only way to clear our his passages. 
For the gas pains, I give Jack these Mylicon drops. They are over the counter and seem to help him. You may could try that. Good luck hun, and I hope things get better for you and Conor very soon!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats Lilrojo!!!!! How are you feeling? Cant wait to see pics!!!

So sorry trixie you are going through that. It definitely sounds like something is wrong. I am starting to realize that babies just cry. Giada was so mellow the first few weeks and now she is a monster. She is eating more than average for her weight and when she is awake she will be alert and happy for like 20-30 minutes and then gets totally fussy and I have to bounce her or try anything I can to mellow her out. I tried to change her formula, but never stuck with anything else for more than a couple days because I didn't see any difference. I haven't tried soy because the effect on hormones scares me a bit since I have a history of breast and thyroid cancer in my family, but dairy scares me a bit too. Sometimes she seems in pain like donor trixie, but conor's sounds more severe. Giada spits up like you wouldn't believe, but it doesn't seem to bother her at all. It's more going to the bathroom or gas that I think is the issue. I give her these colic drops at night called baby bliss. I think they might help a bit, but not sure. I hope they figure out what it is Trixie It seems normal for babies to be fussy, but I think we can tell the difference when they are being cranky and fussy, and when they are in pain, and he sounds like he is in pain. You might want to try a hypoallergenic formula if reflux is ruled out. The enfamil one smells awful, but I think similar one smells bad too. Let us know if you find the cause.

Hope everyone else is feeling well and trying to get some sleep-it's hard when your pregnant and when you are new mom. Good sleep will come soon I hope! I'm ordering that book ladyL! THanks for the info!! :)


----------



## trixie79

well our trip down south was great, but he was held the whole time.....not so good now that we are home and he wants lifted al the time!

i put him in his cot last nite, just halved the size in cot by the bumper...use a hot water bottle to heat the mattress and put him down at 7.30....he slept till 1.30, took 3 oz and 5am he took 3 oz.....up again at 7.30 and he took 6 oz......now he is snoozing on my lap! 

he still cries alot but not as bad, or it doesnt sound like pain....just spoilt! the enfamil seems to be working so far!....we are using lactalose to soften the poo!

sleeping seems to be a distant memory stranje!


----------



## _dreamer_

hey claire, did you try the infacol? did it help? we've been giving Erin infacol, sometimes seems to help bring up big burps but shes a very windy baby and you can see she's really uncomfortable after a feed but cant seem to get anything up.

baby-1 week left at work for you! exciting! hows the hospital bag coming along?

trix, glad conor seems to be doing a little better. Sometimes Erin still feeds every 2 hours in the night which is so draining. i got 20 minutes sleep between one lot of feeds last night. but she also does 5 hour stretches where i feel so much better on waking up!

Erins hair is falling out but very oddly...she has a triangle bald patch on the front left of her head, means from the side she looks like an old man with hair on the sides but none on top. She doesnt lie on this bit of her head, but i've read some babies lose their hair due to hormone changes after birth. Poor little thing.

Going to get her weighed tomorrow which i'm quite excited about

Hope everyone is doing well, and those who are pregnant are feeling ok and those with babies are getting some sleep!


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> hey claire, did you try the infacol? did it help? we've been giving Erin infacol, sometimes seems to help bring up big burps but shes a very windy baby and you can see she's really uncomfortable after a feed but cant seem to get anything up.
> 
> baby-1 week left at work for you! exciting! hows the hospital bag coming along?
> 
> trix, glad conor seems to be doing a little better. Sometimes Erin still feeds every 2 hours in the night which is so draining. i got 20 minutes sleep between one lot of feeds last night. but she also does 5 hour stretches where i feel so much better on waking up!
> 
> Erins hair is falling out but very oddly...she has a triangle bald patch on the front left of her head, means from the side she looks like an old man with hair on the sides but none on top. She doesnt lie on this bit of her head, but i've read some babies lose their hair due to hormone changes after birth. Poor little thing.
> 
> Going to get her weighed tomorrow which i'm quite excited about
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, and those who are pregnant are feeling ok and those with babies are getting some sleep!

Yes we did try infacol Dreamer and it did help a bit. Im giving it till wednesday and then im taking her to the doctors because like Erin, it doesnt always work and really seems in pain. She gulps her feeds sometimes and thats what causes it I think. She does burp once or twice with feeds but thats it. She breaks wind alot!!!!

Darcey had 3 really good nights sleeping in her carry cot, but last night she fed every 2 hrs and never really settled between feeds, Im sooo tired! 
I think she could be having a growth spurt maybe? Im upping her feeds today to 120ml to see if it helps and going to have to be mean and stretch out her feeds to every 3hrs.

Im also trying bath bottle bed routine. I know Trixie follows this, does anyone 
else?


----------



## trixie79

claire the bath bottle bed routine defo works for us, even the past 2 nites its been bottle bath bed!!! he would have been fed 2 hours previous as well!but he sleeps from 7.30 till 1..........its the day time thats killing me....he cries all the time..

its a pity cry though not a pain one! omg im soooooooooo tired!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> claire the bath bottle bed routine defo works for us, even the past 2 nites its been bottle bath bed!!! he would have been fed 2 hours previous as well!but he sleeps from 7.30 till 1..........its the day time thats killing me....he cries all the time..
> 
> its a pity cry though not a pain one! omg im soooooooooo tired!

Well it worked a treat :) She went from 10.30- 3am...amazing :)


----------



## LadyL

Glad to hear everyone's babies are treating them better....hopefully more sleep will be here soon for all of us!! Jack is doing pretty good with his sleeps. Usually he'll go about 4 hours between feeds at night. But for some reason, it takes him a while to back to sleep. He just lays there and grunts and kicks his arms and legs around! I don't know what that's about. He doesn't seem to do it during the day. So even though he'll go 4 hours, I sometimes only get about 2 hours sleep at a time because I'm laying there listening to him grunt for an hour before he goes to sleep!! So weird. I hope he gets that out of his system soon!

So I go tomorrow to the breastfeeding clinic. I made the appointment when I had mastitis, but of course I had to wait nearly 2 weeks to get in!! So, the mastitis is gone now. But I'm still not producing as much milk from the side I had mastitis on. I can pump 4-5 oz from my "good" boob, but only 2-3 oz from my "bad" boob! I'm still producing more than he's taking in, so I'm still ahead of the game, but I want to try to increase my supply as much as possible, so when I go back to work and am unable to pump as often, I'll still be ahead. So am I the only crazy one who is exclusively pumping? It is definitely more time consuming, but it just works better for me. I like knowing exactly how much he is getting and I definitely feel like he is more satisfied than when I was breast feeding.

Oh, and do any of your little ones have baby acne? Jack has gotten little red bumps on his cheeks. I think my friend who came the other day had on some super strong perfume, and I'm thinking that's what caused it. I read that rubbing breast milk on it helps, but I haven't tried it yet. I was hoping it would go away on it's own.

I'm in one of my friend's wedding this weekend. So it will be the first time I've left Jack for any significant amount of time. Is it wrong that I'm actually looking forward to it?! He'll be staying at my parent's house, and I'll be sleeping there too because they live closer to where my friend is getting married, but I'll be gone the whole day Saturday and he is going to sleep in my mom's room with her since we won't be back til late, so it'll be like he's not there. I think I'm just excited about some grown up time...and not to mention, a grown up drink! Haha! And maybe a full night's sleep!! I've forgotten what that feels like!

Hope everyone is well and our pregnant mamas are hanging in there!! Not much longer for you guys!!

Oh, and I was gonna ask if any of you have decided on what kind of birth control you're planning on using? I really don't want to go on the pill. I haven't been on it since before I was married, and it made me nauseous to take it, plus gain a whole lot of weight! I really want the non-hormonal IUD, but my insurance is through my work and I work at a Catholic hospital, and they don't cover birth control methods of ANY kind. So I'm afraid it'd be too expensive. But I really don't want to rely on the "pull-out" method. It would be my luck to get pregnant first time, just because it took us a while to get pregnant with Jack. I definitely want another kid (sooner rather than later), but I want to wait at least another year or two before we start trying for one.


----------



## trixie79

lady i went on the pill as soon as!!! i got my period last week.....i hope i dont gain weight i have a stone to lose!!
conor doesnt have baby achne but does have dry skin...i just use the nighttime lotion....but you should get oilatum for the bath and lotion....its very good.


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL I was laughing because Giada will sit in her bed at night and do the same grunting and flailing. She kinda stopped doing it though, so there is hope!! It would keep me up too! She also got baby acne starting at about 3 weeks Now it comes and goes and the pediatrician said it's normal. 
Trixie glad the crying has calmed a bit. I am noticing that the baby needs to be more stimulated now. Sitting an watching tv with me only lasts so long Now I need to walk around and entertain her. She is still up up twice a night and takes an hour to feed, but I guess she is still young. She eats constantly and is hungry way more than normal. She's growing though We measured her and she is already 24 inches, so maybe she is just requiring a lot of food. How is everyone else doing? Things are good here but I am tired!! Still trying to unpack which doesn't help. I had my followup appt yesterday and dr said I healed very well. It was still sore at the opening when he was touching it. I'm still scared to have sex. I think I will wait a couple weeks! Hope all the pregnant gals and mommies are feeling well!!


----------



## LadyL

Glad to know the grunting may not last much longer!! Last night he was doing it so bad, I got up with him and came and slept on the couch. He sleeps in a bassinet by our bed, and I was like, "there's no point in him keeping both of us up", since my husband has to go to work. So, we came into the living room, put him in the Nap Nanny and he went right to sleep. I don't know if any of you have the Nap Nanny, but it is pretty expensive (I only have it bc someone gave it to me as a gift). It's like $150, I think, but it's worth it's weight in gold!! He sleeps so good in it, but I think it has spoiled him from wanting to sleep in anything else!

So, I went to my breastfeeding clinic appt today. And my only problem is....TOO MUCH MILK! Haha! When I told her I was a week ahead on feeds, she said "that is not normal!" I have oversupply, which is why I developed mastitis, bc I was producing so much and not getting emptied out fast enough. She even told me I should consider donating my milk to a milk bank (they pay you for it). It would go to help little preemies in the NICU and such. I don't know how I feel about it, but it is tempting if they paid enough! Ha! But I told her I was selfish and since I have dedicated 9 months of my body growing my baby and then possibly another 6-12 months feeding my baby, I am gonna want my body back to myself for a bit! 

Oh, and Jack is up to nearly 10 lbs. The dr said I have good fatty milk! Probably because all I eat is junk! Haha!!

Stranje, how long was Giada when she was born? I think I read, they are supposed to grow 1/2 inch a week. Jack had only grown 1/2 in 2 weeks. I'm worried he's gonna be a shorty. I'm fairly tall, but my husband is on the shorter side, and his whole family is super short. I was really hoping he would get the height from my side of the family. Every male in my family is over 6 feet! (and even a lot of the women are too!) And, I'm with ya on the scared of having sex part! I go in 2 weeks for my follow-up, but I am still so put off sex at the moment, but I feel like I'll owe to my husband once I get the ok from the doc. Friends of mine have told me that to be sure to use some lube. That you may be a lot dryer down there for a while and it can be uncomfortable.


----------



## Tobaira

Thought I'd catch up if the girls give me a minute to read up..

They both have baby acne - I think part of it is caused by the plastic from the oxygen tubes rubbing against their faces (yup both still on oxygen.. ugh)

Nothing wrong with looking forward to time out - I would love a full night's sleep lol! Hope you enjoy it!

As for birth control, my husband is going to get a vasectomy since we are done with children (we only wanted 2 anyways but the doctor basically said my body can't handle another pregnancy)

The girls grunt all the time lol! They are now 10 wks old (2 wks adjusted). Cassandra is up to 7.4lbs and 20" and Heather is 7lbs and 19.5" which is really great. They had their first vaccines today and both took it pretty well. My biggest struggle has been between the 8:30pm and 12:30am feedings I just can't get the girls to settle down. I wish they'd let me sneak in even an hour of sleep during that time. oh well.

hope everyone is doing well.. off to comfort some crying babies..


----------



## _dreamer_

i'm with you all on the grunting and flailing too, cant believe how noisy babies are!!! i thought it was trapped wind causing her to squirm but she doesnt do it when you hold her. 

erins a little fatty lol, shes up to 10lb7oz at 4 weeks (bw 8,5)!!! shes so strong too, pushes her legs to try stand and lifts her head although shes been doing that since 1 week but shes getting even stronger now. 

i have my doc checkup in 2 weeks as well. im feeling very nervous about having sex again too. im still a little tender at the moment but seems to be improving daily. im not sure what to do about birth control. i was on the combined pill before. we definitely want another but probably not for a couple of years. with bf im thinking maybe mini pill - i was on this once before but had break through bleeds, hoping the bf will keep this away. for some reason im scared of the implant or coil! maybe implant would be an easier option though hmm.

erin was a bit poorly yesterday, had projectile sick and two lots of projectile poo right across the room as i was lifting her legs. so was scrubbing bright yellow poo off the carpets, door, pram, change table at 3am (my mum did the first lot - bless her!). she was really fussy and crying all day, just wanted to be held, and hardly slept. horrible when they are poorly :(

glad your girlies are up to such a good weight tobaira :)


----------



## lilrojo

haha i cant wait to have sex, I know its goona b uncomfortable but hope not as bad as w/ my dd that was horrible and i was nervous and tense ,not a good combo... i still have 4 weeks to my pp appt though...pp bleeding is about done so then it will be waiting on af, as 4 bc none 4 me,going to keep track of my cycle and use condoms... i kno so many ppl hate them but i dont mind... ntnp in sept and back ttc in jan :)

Hope everyone is well :)

Bryce is 2 weeks already!! He sleeps great at night 3-4 hrs bet feeds, rarely 2.5.. dr on monday find out his weight, cant wait... Im loving life a ton right now:)


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

So good to see you're all doing so well and your lo's, i cant wait to get further along and find out what we are having.
Can i ask when did you all start to feel movement and did any of you have an anterior placenta? i cannot wait for my first strong kick. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Babies cant wait to find out what your having.. any guesses.. as far as movement i felt it alot earlier cuz this was my second child, my first was around 18-19 weeks.. this time was 14 weeks..


----------



## babies7777

I always felt girl from the start an at the 12 week scan the doc said he couldnt see anything to suggest boy but i guess it was still too early to be sure. Im gonna try book a private scan next week an see if they can tell yet as its soooooooo long till the 20 week scan which for me is 21 weeks as they couldnt fit me in earlier. :brat: :haha:


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, glad to hear you're all doing well, can't believe how old your little ones are already, time is flying!

Babies, everyone is different, this is my first too and i felt mine at about 15-16 weeks, at first i thought i was imagining it but as they grew stronger i knew for sure that was what it was.

Had my 36 week appt with MW today, everything great and i asked her roughly what kind of weight she thought we would be looking at for birth.
Looking like anything around 7-7.5 lbs which obviously is a best guess.
Have our antenatal class on saturday and kinda having mixed feelings about it.
Really want to go for the labour and birth part of the class and discussing what to expect. However because i don't intend to breastfeed i didn't really wanna stick around for the rest of the class. Class is 10-4 so quite a long day. The lady had to squeeze me into the class though so feeling a bit bad about the idea of asking at the interval if we can leave (as long as the info i wanted has been covered). Feels a bit rude so i have a feeling we will be there all day anyway.


----------



## LadyL

Glad to hear all of your babies are growing well Tobaira and Dreamer!
Hopefully your girls will be off of oxygen soon.

Lilrojo, how is the adjustment from one baby to two? Do you find it easier than the transition from no babies to one? You are a brave woman to start TTC so soon! I feel pretty sure we will stop at 2 kids. I've always said I only want 2, but ya never know!

Babies, how exciting! I know you must be so ready to find out the sex! I think I started feeling movement at about 18 weeks, but wasn't sure til about 20 weeks. Then by 22 weeks, my husband was able to see the kicks and feel them! Pretty soon baby will be kicking you so hard, you'll nearly pee yourself! Haha!

Baby, you're getting so close! Good luck at your antenatal class. I really enjoyed mine. I felt so much more prepared going in, even though I ended up with a C section.

I feel like I ramble on on here way more than I used to, but when I'm hooked to my breast pump, I just get on my computer or phone since I'm unable to get up and move around. I feel like a milk machine sometimes! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Lady def easier to me i guess... we got on a routine right away so that helped plus my dd is old enough to keep herself interactive, as far as ttc i have had 2mcs so timelines mean nothing


----------



## Claire1

Hello! Great to hear everyone is doing well and all the babies are growing well.
Darcey is now 8lbs and I can see the difference in her, she was only 6.10 when born. She feeds every 3-4 hrs at night but sometimes less during the day. 
I had an anterior placenta and felt movement fron 18 weeks but would sat I was 100% sure at 22-23weeks.
Darcey also grunts and moans alot in her sleep, often doesnt even wake up...but keeps me up! 
Im also loving life at the moment its so different but love it! Im thinking of getting the coil fitted, less hassel.
As for more children, we have said we only wanted one. Im not deffinate, but hubby has always only wanted one. Who knows??


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL I wish you could donate your breast milk to me lol! I am so upset I can't breastfeed. I had planned on eating healthy etc for the baby and now I am only doing formula and having to experiment because she is having spit up issues and seems to be in pain sometimes during feedings. I just started similac sensitive to try that since it is lactose free, but it has sugar in it!!! Why would they put refined sugar in baby formula?? Oh well.
Giada was 20.5 inches when born, and I think she will be tall because I am 6'2. I had read that they are supposed to grow 1-1.5 inches per month, so he seems right on track to me. I think being tall is dominant so I wouldn't worry at all that he is going to be short, he seems right on! Giada has grown about 3.5 inches in 2 months, but she is growing faster than expected. I think 1 inch per month is normal!

So glad to hear everyone's LOs are doing good! Can't believe how time is flying!

Baby2310, you are almost there!!!! Full term in just a couple days! How exciting! How are you feeling?

Baby7777 Hope you are feeling well. I felt baby kick at about 19-20 weeks. It's such a great feeling!

Tobaira can't believe the babies are so big! That is fantastic!!!

Dreamer hope erin is feeling better. It's no fun having digestive issues, for either of you :(

I went in at 7 weeks for my followup appt and dr said I healed very nicely. It was still a bit sore at the opening when he was touching it, but not bad. He said just to massage it a little. I still have not had sex and am afraid! I was surprised it didn't hurt that bad at the dr's. After delivery I didn't think I could ever be even looked at down there without pain. I had pain with sex before delivery, so that is most of why I am so afraid. It was muscle issues, so maybe now it will be better. Unfortunately my pelvic muscles are really really weak. I have a little device that you insert and squeeze (I have a pelvic pain condition with muscles that shortened) that shows how strong your pelvic floor is, and I had pretty much no muscle down there. I feel like I do, but unless my machine is broken I am very very weak which makes me nervous. I can't even slow down my urine flow when I'm peeing. I'm going to try and get a device to help strengthen them because I don't want to end up with prolapse or incontinence. The joys of being a woman! Speaking of, I have had my period for 2 weeks now, anyone else? I didn't want to go back on the pill but maybe I will have to if my period doesn't stop. I just started taking vitex so maybe that will help.

Anyone else have linea Nigra? WHen does it go away?

Hope all is well!


----------



## baby2310

Hey ladies, wow can't believe i am almost full term!
I'm absolutely shattered! Finish work on Thursday this week and if i'm not bringing work home with me at night then i'm staying late at the office trying to wrap everything up.
My whole office has been so supportive i really want to be able to leave them with as little stress as possible. Just 3 more days and i'll be done phew!
They're taking me out for lunch on wednesday and on thursday we're going for lunchtime drinks. They really are a lovely bunch and i will really miss them.

Out of interest did any of you ladies experience period like pain in the lead up to birth?
I'm getting it tonight along with some back ache, just wondered if it was a sign of anything or most likely the fact that i've been sat on a pillow on the floor working on the laptop oops!


----------



## lilrojo

Stanje i have linea yet... but im only 3weeks pp


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310 said:


> Hey ladies, wow can't believe i am almost full term!
> I'm absolutely shattered! Finish work on Thursday this week and if i'm not bringing work home with me at night then i'm staying late at the office trying to wrap everything up.
> My whole office has been so supportive i really want to be able to leave them with as little stress as possible. Just 3 more days and i'll be done phew!
> They're taking me out for lunch on wednesday and on thursday we're going for lunchtime drinks. They really are a lovely bunch and i will really miss them.
> 
> Out of interest did any of you ladies experience period like pain in the lead up to birth?
> I'm getting it tonight along with some back ache, just wondered if it was a sign of anything or most likely the fact that i've been sat on a pillow on the floor working on the laptop oops!

Congrats on being almost done!! I think I got period like pain. I think contractions kinda feel that way, but I feel it went on for weeks, but it was mild. Hope it is at least the start of something for you and will progress in the next few weeks!


----------



## _dreamer_

yes i still have a very dark linea nigrea (5wpp), my whole stomach looks tanned actually lol, think thats from the stretch marks! the midwife said it would go away and like my mum was saying she doesnt have hers anymore, but no idea how long it takes.

hooray baby, almost full term thats really exciting! i didnt get any period like pain or backache at all until i started to go into labour, but i know some people do. hope your last few days arent too stressful. what do you do for a job? 

actually what does/did everyone do for jobs? i'm taking 12 months maternity leave. definitely going back after, but more financial than really wanting to! we want to buy a new house so will maybe stop work after we've done that and had no 2 if the situation allows!

stranj, glad to hear you are healing well. and im sorry you werent able to bf, must be hard when youve set your mind on it to not be able to. thats odd on the refined sugar as you say, but if they cant have lactose (milk sugar), guess they need to get sugar somehow

babies, i cant remember exactly when i first felt kicks i think it was about 16 weeks. so exciting for finding out the gender. hope you can get a scan to find out sooner. i remember that wait, it seemed to take forever to come around!


----------



## lilrojo

Dreamer im a stay at home mom, no job since before i was married in dec 2007


----------



## _dreamer_

nice lilrojo, im envious, cant wait until i can hopefully be a sahm. even more so since having erin, dont want to miss a thing x


----------



## trixie79

hi guys....i have a throat infection so feel like crap...

im soo run down, conor is such hard work. i am on the pill 2 weeks and im still bleeding!

im a health visitor! im soooooo tired girls x


----------



## lilrojo

aww so sorry to hear Trixie.. hope you feel better soon and things turn around with connor.. is it he's not sleeping well or crying a lot.. things do get easier hun.. hang in there.. hugs

Thanks Dreamer I love it.. i loved staying home with my dd when i had her almost 3 years ago now.. the best thing ever, and now having two its even more enjoyable.. :)


----------



## trixie79

thanks lilrojo, i rang a friend last nite who is also a health visitor and instead of telling me i was doing everything a could for conor she chastised me for putting him on enfamilAR and the ranitidine and told me the lactalose would cause cramps in his stomach. i was so upset after. i tell you this much im going to be a far better health visitor when i go back....more empathic.

im just wore out....he was good and content for abt a week after starting the ranitidine and he is 2 weeks on the new food and yesterday he just cried all day and i cant seem to comfort him.....i wanted him so much but i cant enjoy him yet, its frustrating. i feel so sorry for him.....but feeling a little sorry for myself.

im not depressed (yet!) but just exhausted...


----------



## Claire1

Aww Trixie, Im so sorry your having a tough time. It will get easier and you'll be able to enjoy him in no time. The tierdness is the killer, it makes everything 100 harder. Have you got someone who can take him for a while?

Ive had a sickness bug and left Darcey with my mum for a few hours and slept, it was amazing...did the job. We're also leaving her with my mum and dad saturday night. It my birthday and hubby and I are going out for a meal and drinks...I cant wait to have time the two of us. We might even DTD, Scary!!!! 
I do feel guilty though, is it a bit early? She'll be 4 weeks old. But im so looking forward to proper sleep.
Im a dental nurse and will be going back part time 2-3 days a week in october. Dreading it already.
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## trixie79

thanks claire....i feel so bad that i feel like crap!!! mum and dad take him for a couple of hours during the day so i can sleep...james isnt home till friday! we are going to the rugby on sat nit in dublin so they are taking him over nite and we are staying in dublin....im so depressed that my body looks like a car wreck!!!!i have to find something to wear out.....wer the hell will i find something that covers all these lumps and bumps!!


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry trixie, at least now you have insight and can be better for other mothers out there... still its tough, hang in as best you can, and i agree with claire maybe have someone take him for a bit, it does wonders to sleep and just be alone for a bit... wont make you a bad mom :)

Claire sounds fun :) would love some 1 on 1 time with my dh, and i cant wait to dtd but 3 more weeks to my pp checkup...


----------



## LadyL

Stranje, if I could send you some of my milk, I would! Haha! But I'm sure you wouldn't want it, I have so not been eating healthy! But I didn't when I was pregnant either, and he seems just fine! I wouldn't be upset about not breastfeeding, as long as she's eating and gaining weight, that's all that matters!! Sometimes I want to stop just because it would be so much easier, but I would feel so guilty since I make so much milk. As for the linea negra, I still have it nearly 5 weeks later. I am surprised. I only developed it in the last few weeks of pregnancy and since I'm fair-skinned, I thought it would go away quickly! Good luck when you do decide to have sex. I'm nervous about it too and I didn't have a vaginal birth! 

Baby! That's so great you're almost done with work! Enjoy your time off before baby comes. I never had any cramps, pains, twinges, etc of any kind! I think had I not been induced, I'd still be pregnant! Haha! Good luck with everything!

Dreamer, I'm a Registered Nurse and work in the Critical Care Unit. We specialize in the heart. So I deal with a lot of heart attacks and cardiac arrests....so very sick people. After this week, only 6 more weeks till I go back. I'm kinda looking forward to it in a way. I love being at home with Jack, but I go stir-crazy sometimes being trapped in the house all day. A break 3 days a week will be nice, even if it is to go back to work!

Trixie, so sorry you're going through a rough patch. Exhaustion definitely can take it's toll on you. Glad you're getting to go out on an outing this weekend. I'm sure it will help you recharge your batteries and you'll feel loads better. I was out all last weekend for a friend's wedding, and even though I was super busy being in the wedding party, it was nice not to have to worry about taking care of the baby and just having a little "me" time.

Hope everyone else is doing well!!

Here's a few newer pics of Jack....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0224.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0240.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baby2310

_dreamer_ said:


> yes i still have a very dark linea nigrea (5wpp), my whole stomach looks tanned actually lol, think thats from the stretch marks! the midwife said it would go away and like my mum was saying she doesnt have hers anymore, but no idea how long it takes.
> 
> hooray baby, almost full term thats really exciting! i didnt get any period like pain or backache at all until i started to go into labour, but i know some people do. hope your last few days arent too stressful. what do you do for a job?
> 
> actually what does/did everyone do for jobs? i'm a food scientist working in new product development but i'm taking 12 months maternity leave. definitely going back after, but more financial than really wanting to! we want to buy a new house so will maybe stop work after we've done that and had no 2 if the situation allows!
> 
> stranj, glad to hear you are healing well. and im sorry you werent able to bf, must be hard when youve set your mind on it to not be able to. thats odd on the refined sugar as you say, but if they cant have lactose (milk sugar), guess they need to get sugar somehow
> 
> babies, i cant remember exactly when i first felt kicks i think it was about 16 weeks. so exciting for finding out the gender. hope you can get a scan to find out sooner. i remember that wait, it seemed to take forever to come around!

I'm an office manager for an engineering consultancy firm hun, running the office day to day as well as looking after the financial side of things as far as our clients are concerned.
I love the financial side of things, it's really challenging but i find it really interesting. 
I just want to leave my team with as easy a time as possible whilst i'm away as they're really good to me.
We all went out to lunch today paid for by my bosses, was such a lovely treat.
Tomorrow is my last official day but i'll be working friday and the weekend from home and pop into the office on tuesday hopefully just to mop anything else up.
Can't believe how quick it's come round!


----------



## baby2310

so sorry you're having a tough time trixie hun.
my sil went through something very similar with her little boy, he would cry constantly and they couldn't settle him. it just seems to be something he's now growing out of but i understand it must be tough. hopefully the trip to dublin will do you good and enable you to recharge your batteries. feel better soon hun and have a great time! x


----------



## lilrojo

happy 37-full term baby :) any day now


----------



## trixie79

thanks girls...dont know wat id do without you all xxx


----------



## trixie79

well we have had a better day the past 2 days ....the nites have been abit dodgy but as long as conor is content then im happy.
i bought ewan the dream sheep....the heart beat works to get him off to sleep....have given it a week and didnt want to say anything until i was sure....but i think if youi have trouble settling bubs then its worth the purchase.....its 25 quid on amazon but im glad i got one....even if it only works sometimes!

another thing is a girlfriend from oz sent me over the love me baby wrap......bloody excellent for nap time....look it up!and the bubzilla sling!..........i will try anything so conor has a good day............and i stay sane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby2310

I have officially finished work! Will really miss my team they are the best bunch of people. Spoilt me rotten! Can't wait for baby to meet them. Not long now! :)


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to hear things are going better Trixie.. you will all get in a routine and things will get easier.. :) 

Baby yay for maternity leave :) not long to go for you and you will be holding your little one in your arms.. its the best.. :)


----------



## LadyL

Great news Trixie! So glad things are going better for you!

How awesome Baby! Enjoy your time off.

So Jack has been a super fussy baby this week! It's like he's always hungry. He's been taking about 4 oz. breast milk per feeding since about 2 weeks old and that has satisfied him for 3-4 hours. But this week, it's just not enough. Once yesterday, I had to give him 6 oz before he settled and acted like he was full. I read on kellymom.com (which is an excellent resource if your BF), and the calculator on there said 4 oz is the average he should be taking in per feeding (5 being the most). I'm just worried that I may be over feeding him. Or he's not really hungry, but he roots around like he is and when I feed him , it's better. But he'll be hungry again in 2 hours!! I read online that this could signal reflux, but he hardly ever spits up, and when he does, it's only a tiny bit. Maybe he's just going through a growth spurt? No idea. It's just crazy and I hope it passes soon.....

But on a good note, he slept last night from 10:30pm-4am today!! It was so amazing! Too bad I didn't go to sleep till 12!


----------



## Claire1

Darcey has been the same lady, for the last 2 days shes been really grumpy when shes awake. No pleasing her. She chews her fists like she starving and doesnt take much, but clears her bottles at night most the time. Shes on 4oz of forumla every 3 hours during the day and 3-4 at night. 
I think i'll speak to my doctor next week though as she seems to be straining again and crying after feeds again. Ive also never known a baby like her to break wind so much! Hopwfully they will give me something to try on her to help settle. This could also why she has been so fussy the last few days.

Glad things have been better Trixie, and thanks for the tips.
Enjoy your leave baby....sleeps lots!!


----------



## Tobaira

hope you are feeling better trixie, looks like maybe you are

I worked for a bank doing quality checks on our collections group. Right now I'm still out on short term disability due to the heart issues, but once I get released back I will be quitting to be a sahm as well.

I understand the fussy stuff.. Cassandra and Heather seem to fuss a lot in the evenings. The worst is the crying during the feeding.. ugh.. they want to eat and cry at the same time! We were feeding every 4 hours but then we were having some trouble with them eating too fast so we bumped it up to 3.5 hrs yesterday so the girls are still getting used to the new schedule.

Otherwise the girls are doing good - 7lb and 7.4lb at their 2 mo apptmt last week. I seem to be doing ok, pretty wiped out between the babies and all the heart medications that have bottomed out my blood pressure. Next week I have a stress test and the following week an echocardiogram, so hopefully my heart is recovering and I'm able to come off of some of the meds which would be awesome.

glad to hear everyone is doing well - must run.. babies are fussing... lol


----------



## Claire1

Glad you're doing ok Tobaira, I cant imagine how hard it must be with two of them. You're doing so well! 
I think since we're all having a problem with fussy babies, it must just simply mean that this is what babies do....fuss! I guess its new to most of us because we're all first time mums. Also i think because when they are so new as in 1-3 weeks old they just sleep and are now perhaps waking more. Think we're just gonna to get used to it girls ;) babies just cry! Doesnt make it any easier though, does it?!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I am laughing reading all these posts because I kept trying to figure out what the heck was wrong with Giada. She was great for 3 weeks and then she got super hungry, eating way more than I think she should (she eats 6-8 oz now each time, and like 35+ oz per day) and got super fussy, and would eat and cry at the same time. I switched formulas and I noticed a little difference. I like gerber the best, but she spits it up. She seemed to have more of a stomach ache on enfamil. I tried similac sensitive....which she did a little better on but it has table sugar in it and I didn't like that, and it foamed so I couldn't even see if she was eating milk or foam. Then soy and it made her totally constipated, so I stopped the soy today and am back on gerber. THe spit up seems to bother me more than her. Anyway, I am starting to realize from reading all your posts that babies do just fuss. I guess they really have nothing better to do if you think about it!

Have you guys read or watched the video for happiest baby on the block? It is a must!! I tried to put Giada to bed without swaddling her because she is getting too long for her Halo sleepsack swaddle, and it was a BAD idea. SHe is now sleeping 5-7 hours swaddled at night (usually 6, then up for an hour to eat and then back for 2-3 hours) THe night I didn't swaddle her she was up 2 hours after i put her to sleep, making a bunch of noise and flailing her arms and legs. Finally after an hour I had to pick her up because although she wasn't fussing she was keeping me and dh awake. The swaddle really works for her! If you haven't tried it, definitely do so!

Trixie I hope you are feeling better. I am so sick of not having clothes to wear too. I am on a major diet because I can't fit into anything and I didn't buy much maternity clothes...so I only have one pair of jeans that actually fit right now (my maternity ones) It is so depressing. ANd this stupid line all the way down my stomach is still there! Ugh!

Oh- I got the courage to dtd the other night. To my huge surprise it wasn't that bad. I haven't had the courage to do it again, but for the past couple years it has been very painful for me due to pelvic muscle issues, and dh lasts long which doesn't help my situation, and i actually didn't feel the muscle problem the other night! It was practically pain free, except for just a little at the opening where it is still sensitive, and it was a bit sore there the next day, which is expected. I am hoping next time goes as well. I'm hoping that birth stretched my muscles out. Unfortunately I found out my pap smear came out abnormal again :( So I have to have a biopsy in a few months. It's just never ending problems down there! Oh well, I feel blessed to have gotten pregnant and have a child, even if she is a little monster at times!

Baby I hope you are feeling well and getting ready! Thinking of all of you and hoping everyone is doing as well as possible! :)


----------



## babies7777

Hi everyone

Hope you and babies an bumps and everyone else are all well.

We had a 4D scan on monday and its official we are team :pink: :flower:


----------



## Claire1

Hello, how is everyone? Still suffering with fussy babies? Darcey has been fairly good lately which is nice and has been going between 3-5 between feeds at night which is heaven!
She still suffers with trapped wind and is on infacol, but the health visitor seemed reluctant to give anything for it so will have to keep going.
Hubby and I had a night out at the weekend and it was so lovely! We had cocktails and meal out, and a baby free night. We even managed to dtd and it was good ;) I finally feel a bit more normal again now.
Is connor any better Trixie?
Good news on Giada sleeping such long hours, I cant wait for that. We kind of swaddle Darcey, she is better when wrapped up tight.
How are you dreamer not seen you on here in a while?

How is everyone else getting on??


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on team pink.. Babies777... :)

Hope everyone is doing well.. 

I have been feeling great.. sore at times yet if i overdue things.. but overall great.. have 3lbs to lose yet.. as they dont want to go away.. been walking on my treadmill which makes me feel great.. to be more active again.. :) Bryce is going to be a month old tomorrow.. already where is time going.. 

Weather has been wonderful.. in the 50s-70s.. cant wait for it to be like this all the time.. :) and cant believe 2 weeks to my pp checkup.. cant wait to try to dtd again.. im sure it wont be the most comfy but want to feel normal again.. i can happily fit into my prepreggo jeans but need to lose a few lbs to look really good again.. lol mostly need to tone up my stomach again.. but i know it will take some time..

Bryce is a great sleeper and great eater.. got so blessed with a happy baby, so much more relaxed than what my dd was.. but he is his own person..

Anyone going to be ntnp or ttc again soon?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats baby7777! How exciting! Hope you are feeling well!

We've had a couple nights out too claire, and it is so nice, although we tend to talk about the baby a lot. 

Lilrojo I am so jealous that you only have 3 pounds to go and you are only a month pp!!! That is fantastic!  I have 11 lb left to go to get to what I was when I got pg, but I had gained 5 lb when ttc because I wanted to make sure I weighed enough, so really I have 16 lb before I am happy with my weight. Although if I lose 10 and can fit into my prepreg clothes comfortably I will be happy for now. It sounds like you are recovering well. I will still pretty sore at one month, but it got better quickly from there. I never thought it would go away. You have the luxury of being a 2nd time mom and knowing routine! I was freaking out that I would never feel better and that I had an infection etc.

I put Giada back on her old formula and she did not sleep as well last night. Not sure if it was a fluke or because she spits up half her formula. I can't keep her on it. I like that she has very regular bowel movements and less gas, but she spits up sooo much after every feeding. SHe did best on similac sensitive. She had a ton of gas but it didn't seem to hurt her, and spit up was normal, not overly excessive like with this formula. BM were not as regular, but not constipated. The only thing is it contains table sugar. Do you think this might be a problem later in life? I hate the thought of feeding my infant refined sugar. What do you guys think? 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Claire1

Good to hear everything is going well lilrojo, you seem very content.
I actually lost weight whilst I was pregnant and have continued to lose a bit more since she has been born. All my cloths before I was pregnant are too big! I realise im of the minority though.
We are using condoms at the moment as I havent had my check yet either, but I figure because I didnt have any stitches or anything then I am prob ok, and I havent felt sore down there since week one pp and stopped bleeding after 2 weeks so have been very lucky on that front.
Good to hear you had a couples night as well stranje, isnt it lovely! I cant really comment on the sugar, maybe speak to someone. But I guess in the end you have to do whats best for Giada. Sorry, not much help x


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies glad to hear you re all doing well. 
Congratulations babies7777 :)
Im feeling good so far, doesn't feel like baby will be here any time soon. Midwife appointment tomorrow so will see what she thinks. Still a couple of things to finish off at home for work them just want to do all my ironing and clean house and they up. Then ill start to relax lol x


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on team pink Babies!! How exciting! Any names picked out?

Lilrojo! Go you on only having 3 lbs left to go! Sounds like you are just in heaven with your little man! We haven't decided on when we want to start TTC again. We definitely want one more, sooner rather than later. We probably won't start till Jack is at least a year old. Probably more like when he's a year and a half or 2 years old. But I think 2 kids will be the max for us!!

Stranje, I am just like you! I've lost about 37 lbs, but still have about 13-15 more to go. I also had gained about 5 lbs while TTC. Maybe if hadn't gained 50 lbs while pregnant, this last 15 wouldn't be so hard!! Oh well, he's definitely worth it! I had lost 35 lbs right after I got married, so at least I'm already below that. And I saved up all my "fat" clothes when I lost weight, so I'd have them after I had a baby, so at least I'm not in maternity clothes still. I would've thought since I'm "breastfeeding", that I would have lost more by now, but I've been stuck at this weight for the past 3 weeks. Granted, I haven't even begun to think about working out either! And hopefully, when I go back to work, I'll lose some more since I am on my feet all day and have a pretty physical job.
As far as the sugar in formula, I'm not sure, but I would think they wouldn't put in there if it wasn't ok.

Baby...any day now for you! Yay! So exciting!

Glad y'all got to go on couples night, Claire and Stranje! I had planned on taking my husband out next weekend to a nice restaurant and movie and even getting a hotel room (since we live 1.5 hours away from any decent movie theatre and fancy restaurants), and letting my parents keep Jack. I was even planning on us having sex then too. But my in-laws crapped on that plan. They have decided to do a fish fry next Saturday and invite some family over, so of course, they all want to see/meet Jack. That will be fun too, but I was really looking forward to a little alone time with the hubs.

I have my 6 week pp check up this Friday. I'm wondering if he'll do a pelvic exam since I had a c/s? I don't guess it really matters, but I just like to be prepared beforehand if I am gonna have one!

It is so HOT here! Especially for March. It's 82 degrees right now. But the pollen is keeping me inside (stupid allergies!). I really want to take Jack for a stroll down the street, but I live on a pretty bumpy road with no sidewalk, and even though it's a little country road, we have a fair bit of traffic and people drive way faster than they should, so it makes me nervous.

Glad everyone's babes are starting to treat us better! Haha!


----------



## babies7777

We had her first name decided for ages, just took a while longer on the middle name but we picked one last night. Its funny what influences you as we were stuck between two but dh didnt like one of them because it was the same as a tv show where the woman was an evil alien so he didnt want that one :haha: We are going to keep it a surprise till she is born, well im going to try :haha:




LadyL said:


> Congrats on team pink Babies!! How exciting! Any names picked out?
> 
> Lilrojo! Go you on only having 3 lbs left to go! Sounds like you are just in heaven with your little man! We haven't decided on when we want to start TTC again. We definitely want one more, sooner rather than later. We probably won't start till Jack is at least a year old. Probably more like when he's a year and a half or 2 years old. But I think 2 kids will be the max for us!!
> 
> Stranje, I am just like you! I've lost about 37 lbs, but still have about 13-15 more to go. I also had gained about 5 lbs while TTC. Maybe if hadn't gained 50 lbs while pregnant, this last 15 wouldn't be so hard!! Oh well, he's definitely worth it! I had lost 35 lbs right after I got married, so at least I'm already below that. And I saved up all my "fat" clothes when I lost weight, so I'd have them after I had a baby, so at least I'm not in maternity clothes still. I would've thought since I'm "breastfeeding", that I would have lost more by now, but I've been stuck at this weight for the past 3 weeks. Granted, I haven't even begun to think about working out either! And hopefully, when I go back to work, I'll lose some more since I am on my feet all day and have a pretty physical job.
> As far as the sugar in formula, I'm not sure, but I would think they wouldn't put in there if it wasn't ok.
> 
> Baby...any day now for you! Yay! So exciting!
> 
> Glad y'all got to go on couples night, Claire and Stranje! I had planned on taking my husband out next weekend to a nice restaurant and movie and even getting a hotel room (since we live 1.5 hours away from any decent movie theatre and fancy restaurants), and letting my parents keep Jack. I was even planning on us having sex then too. But my in-laws crapped on that plan. They have decided to do a fish fry next Saturday and invite some family over, so of course, they all want to see/meet Jack. That will be fun too, but I was really looking forward to a little alone time with the hubs.
> 
> I have my 6 week pp check up this Friday. I'm wondering if he'll do a pelvic exam since I had a c/s? I don't guess it really matters, but I just like to be prepared beforehand if I am gonna have one!
> 
> It is so HOT here! Especially for March. It's 82 degrees right now. But the pollen is keeping me inside (stupid allergies!). I really want to take Jack for a stroll down the street, but I live on a pretty bumpy road with no sidewalk, and even though it's a little country road, we have a fair bit of traffic and people drive way faster than they should, so it makes me nervous.
> 
> Glad everyone's babes are starting to treat us better! Haha!


----------



## babies7777

Im good thanks, still having nausea, especially in the am but not as bad as 1st tri. I had my fundal height measured yesterday which hurt a bit, she pressed really hard, but im measuring right for dates :thumbup: just such an exciting journey. 



StranjeGirl said:


> Congrats baby7777! How exciting! Hope you are feeling well!
> 
> We've had a couple nights out too claire, and it is so nice, although we tend to talk about the baby a lot.
> 
> Lilrojo I am so jealous that you only have 3 pounds to go and you are only a month pp!!! That is fantastic! I have 11 lb left to go to get to what I was when I got pg, but I had gained 5 lb when ttc because I wanted to make sure I weighed enough, so really I have 16 lb before I am happy with my weight. Although if I lose 10 and can fit into my prepreg clothes comfortably I will be happy for now. It sounds like you are recovering well. I will still pretty sore at one month, but it got better quickly from there. I never thought it would go away. You have the luxury of being a 2nd time mom and knowing routine! I was freaking out that I would never feel better and that I had an infection etc.
> 
> I put Giada back on her old formula and she did not sleep as well last night. Not sure if it was a fluke or because she spits up half her formula. I can't keep her on it. I like that she has very regular bowel movements and less gas, but she spits up sooo much after every feeding. SHe did best on similac sensitive. She had a ton of gas but it didn't seem to hurt her, and spit up was normal, not overly excessive like with this formula. BM were not as regular, but not constipated. The only thing is it contains table sugar. Do you think this might be a problem later in life? I hate the thought of feeding my infant refined sugar. What do you guys think?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls dont have much time to write....or read up!!! conor had his first injections today and has cried all day!! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## trixie79

finally i have him sleepin......phew!!!!
Congrats on team pink Babies!! im sure your delighted..

Lilrojo We haven't decided on when we want to start TTC again. i think ill get over the shock of this wee man and then think abt it!! after all i have been pregnant for almost 2 years!!! We definitely want one more but knowing my luck ill have triplets again!!

Stranje, I still have about 18-25 pounds to lose!! it is so depressing. i finally got an outfit for the christening, i had to go for a maxi dress, its nice but i still feel huge.....im struggling with the motivation to get exercising. we have a gym type place close to wer i live but its not a gym its more just classes and personal training......not sure whether to do it or go for the standard gym....
not sure abt the sugar in the formula...soz x

Baby.. its So exciting for you...not long to go now!!! make sure you get as much sleep as possible, nothing will prepare you for the exhaustion....

we had a great time in dublin last weekend, i was so tired but managed to stay out till after 2! i didnt drink that much....had to concentrate on helping the OH back to the hotel!!!!!

i havent had a postnatal check yet.....i went on the pill 4 weeks ago and i have bled constantly since starting it.....im due my period this week....not sure if the hormone isnt strong enough!!!

lady im glad your enjoying jack.....make sure you make time for you and hubs!!!


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, MW appointment was fine yesterday, 3/5s now which is what i thought. Measuring 36cm and hb is good and strong.
Decided to have a lazy day today as slept really badly last night. Looking forward to hubby coming home from work and having some nice food and curling up on sofa watching telly :) hope you all have a lovely weekend and enjoy your first mother's day!
Anyone got anything special planned or are your OH's going to surprise you do you think? x


----------



## Claire1

Enjoy baby2310! Good news with your appointment.
Ladies...I was just wondering how many of you have a routine and what is it? We dont really have one but im thinking of putting one in place when shes 6 weeks or so. x


----------



## LadyL

Baby, sounds like things are progressing quite nicely! Here in the US, Mother's Day isn't till May, so a bit more to go for us! When is UK's Mother's Day?

Claire, I have been trying to get on a routine, but sometimes I just have to follow Jack's lead. I have been trying to follow the guidelines from the book "12 hours sleep by 12 weeks old". I'll try to shorten it as it's quite detailed but....

Basically, you just designate a time that works for you (say, 8-8, 7-7, etc). Say you choose 8-8, you would feed the last bottle at 730pm, and put them to bed. Allow them to wake on their own and feed them (try not to stimulate them and use the least amount of light possible). Then say baby wakes at 11pm and drinks 4 oz...so the next night you would want her to try to make it till at least 11pm, but if she sleeps till 1130pm, then that would be your new goal for the next night...so on and so forth. You just want to keep pushing them further and further each time. So then, if she drinks 4 oz at that feeding, you would not increase that amount any night after that. But say she only drinks 3.5 oz the next night, then every night after that you would only want to feed her 3.5. So each time she decreases the amount she takes in, you would too. Until she's only taking like 1 oz, eventually she'll sleep through that feeding all together. 
Daytime...you would wake her at 745am and feed her first bottle at 8am and space each feeding 4 hours apart. So she'd eat at 8, 12, 4, and 8. ( I have not started doing this yet since Jack gets breast milk, he sometimes only goes 3 hours, I just let him decide when he wants to eat during the day). Also, baby should get a one hour nap after first feeding and a 2 hour nap after the second feeding. Then you would want to keep her up between the 3rd and 4th feeding (Again, I haven't started doing this either, just because I think he's still too little to go that long during the day without napping). These are all the main points, which may be more than you wanted, but so far Jack has gone from 5 oz during his late night feeds to 3.5 in a little over a week, and so far that's worked well, even though he eats 2x between 8pm-8am. Oh, and you just want to be sure she's getting at least 24 oz in a 24 hour period.

So, I had my 6 week pp checkup today and all went well. Discussed birth control options and have decided to go with the Mirena IUD. Since I have insurance through my Catholic hospital, it doesn't cover it, so it's gonna cost me $1000 to have it put in. But it lasts for 5 years, and I figure birth control pills would cost that much over the course of 5 years anyways. So they have it ordered for me, and when it comes in, I just have to go back to the Dr to have it inserted!

I took Jack to get a weight check today, and he weigh 11.5 lbs!! Up 2 lbs in 2 weeks; 3.5 lbs since birth! He's getting to be a little chunk!! I love my fat baby!!

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend!! And Happy UK Mother's Day! :)


----------



## LadyL

Claire, I should add that my friend turned me on to this book and both her boys were sleeping 12 hours by 10 weeks old! Granted, she is very determined and I'm sure she followed the instructions to a "T", but the author states that everyone that has followed these guidelines has achieved 12 hours sleep in 12 weeks. Even on older children too.


----------



## Tobaira

I may have to check out that book.. I've tried a couple different schedules, right now we are kind of on a hybrid 3.5-4hr schedule with a cluster feed in the pm (was trying to follow the baby whisperer suggestions, but I'm a bit lackadaisical about it). So the girls are fed at 8:30am, 12pm, 3:30pm, 7pm, 9pm, 12:30am and 4:30am. It seems to work out ok for us - I do the 12:30am and DH does the 4:30am so we get some blocks of sleep. Of course right now the inlaws are here helping us out so we may have to adjust some when they leave as then we won't have any extra hands at those last 2 feedings.

The girls had their RSV shots today so they were weighed. Cassandra is up to 8lbs 10.5 oz and Heather is at 8 lbs 3.5 oz. Just makes me feel good to know they are still gaining weight. Heather has been super fussy tonight though, I'm assuming because of the shot. Hopefully she settles down after the 1230 feed so I can get some good sleep!


----------



## Claire1

Thank you lady, I was kind of thinking of doing something like the 8-8 as that seems quite popular. I did try last night to put her down at 8 after bath and bottle, and she stayed asleep till 9pm then woke, I settled her and then she went till 9.30 and was really grizzley and hungry. Managed to keep her going till 10.30 and then fed she took 4oz and slept till 1.30.
She is normally wide awake till 10-11pm but last night was really sleepy so thought that was a good chance to try and start it. Think it will take some time to get used to but will have to keep trying. I dont really have much of a routine during the day, she naps when she wants and feeds every 3-4 hrs but im happy to keep going with that, its mainly the evening routine id like to try so I can get some structure and time to myself...i miss my baths! My husband works nights so its all very much up to me.
Thanks again Lady.
Anyone else have different routines?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone!
baby2310 I hope you enjoyed your night of television!! I know that last month of pregnancy is so hard, but take advantage of the things that will change soon, like your quiet time! ANd then pretty soon you lose that, but at least you are more comfortable! Well at least for me, i was so uncomfortable at the end of pregnancy. I swear i sleep better now then I did then!

Giada got her shots yesterday :( She seemed fine as she slept when she got home and then ate, and then slept again but she kept waking for a moment to cry. THen next feeding it all came out and she was screaming like I've never heard. It made me so sad. The doctor had told me to give her 80mg of baby tylenol and I can't believe how well it worked. Took half an hour to kick in and then she finished her bottle and went to sleep, no more crying. She woke much earlier than usual, but I figure she would be off for a night or two. 

She is getting a night time schedule very nicely. She usually takes her last bottle anywhere between 8 and 10. I like her to take it around 9 but sometimes it doesn't work out that way. If she eats at like 7pm, I will try and feed her again at like 9:30 because she takes an hour to eat and I don't want to be up so late. Lately she is sleeping on average 6 hours. Sometimes 7, and sometimes she has an off night and will only go 4 or 5 but usually it is 6 hours. THen she wakes and eats for an hour and sleeps for another 2-3 hours. The only thing i have done is feed her as much as she wants whenever she wants during the day. She naps often and I keep her in the living room with me, either in her swing or her little portable bassinet on the couch or on my lap and I don't reduce noise at all during the day. At night I feed her in the rocking chair in my room where her "crib" (we are using the portable pack and play for her crib right now) is. I keep the lights low and when she is done I swaddle her with the halo sleep sack swaddle (I only swaddle at night and I wait til she is sleepy otherwise she fights it) THen I rock her to sleep or if she is pretty sleepy I just put her down and she falls asleep. I turn her sleepy sheep on which plays a heart beat ,or sometimes my husband will put mozart on his ipod, or sometimes we do nothing. Then she will usually wake up at 4 or 5 and I feed her in the chair and I try not to engage with her. It is hard as sometimes she smiles a lot at this time and I can't ignore it! Anyway, when she is close to done with her bottle I change her and then swaddle her and finish her feeding and she will take a while to eat, sometimes over an hour, but usually after an hour she is back asleep. Then she wakes up a 2-3 hours later. I feed her for an hour and put her in her swing and either go back to sleep or if I got enough sleep I take a shower etc and she will sleep another 3 hours. Then the rest of the day stinks lol, but night is going well. She has always slept a lot and once she got her days and nights right, which took a while, she did really well at night. She is almost 10 weeks now so hopefully those following behind me will have the same luck in the next few weeks. 

Happy mother's day to those in the UK!!! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Claire1

Oh Stranje, your nights sound lovely. I hope Darcey will do something similar soon, shes 5 weeks now so still early days. I know she is probably approuching a growth spurt soon, so its likely to get worse before it gets better. But shouldnt complain really, its what I signed up for :)


----------



## baby2310

Ladyl UK mothers day is tomorrow. Bit longer for you guys to wait, hope you're all spoilt when it comes round for u guys.
Strange definitely starting to become less comfortable, still loving every second tho, we still marvel at baby every time my tummy moves, don't think ill ever tire of the feeling, going to quite miss being pregnant and will look forward to doing it again at some point :)
Just got back from night at cinema with hubby which was fab. Thought we'd have a last night out together before lo arrives. Was really nice to go out as we don't very often so was a lovely treat :)


----------



## lilrojo

Our routine is a bit different as i have 2 children.. :)

Well start in the am.. he eats around 5-6.. then again 3 hrs later.. he's eating every three hours.. he is wide awake from around 9-12 ish or 8-11ish in the morning and thats when i get ready, get my dd ready and do breakfast for the day.. then its lunch and feed him and he will sleep.. at night he eats anywhere from 9pm-12pm.. and only wakes twice at night to eat.. like 1-2ish and again at 5-6ish.. so its working great for us.. :)

Thanks trixie.. i know what you mean about being preg for so long.. i got preg in sept 2010 mc'ed nov 2010, preg in may 2011-mc'ed in may and pregnant again with bryce in june..


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire1 said:


> Oh Stranje, your nights sound lovely. I hope Darcey will do something similar soon, shes 5 weeks now so still early days. I know she is probably approuching a growth spurt soon, so its likely to get worse before it gets better. But shouldnt complain really, its what I signed up for :)

She started sleeping 5 hours at about 7.5 weeks and then a few days later went to 6 hours, so you may be having better nights very soon!


----------



## Claire1

Well last night she fed at 9pm and took 4oz grizzled till about 9.50, took another 2oz and fell asleep at about 10pm and went till 2.30am! Then 5am and 8.15am, Happy mummy today!! 
Fingers crossed stranje that does something similar to your lo, though if she did what she did last night I would be happy :)

Happy Mothers Day ladies xx


----------



## trixie79

well girls, ended up in a and e again on sat, conors christening day! this reflux is unreal....i got an apt for a paediatrics on wed. he cried sore at the hosp you would have thought that i stabbed him....at least we got seen quickly and got him home in bed and we went out for a few drinks!

my routine is messy during the day but its usually 5/6 oz at 7.30, 11.30, 3.30 and 7.30 and usually between 2 and 3 at night....sometimes 1am. we start the bath routine at abt 6.30pm and have him sleeping by abt 8pm. he wakes early...abt 5.30 and doses till 7pm when he has a poo and then a feed!!! he gets very grumpy if he is tired....but the sore cry is unbearable to listen to.

i bet they will start him on neocate or nutramigen......garanteed!!!! the reflux must be a symptom of the allergy or something.


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> well girls, ended up in a and e again on sat, conors christening day! this reflux is unreal....i got an apt for a paediatrics on wed. he cried sore at the hosp you would have thought that i stabbed him....at least we got seen quickly and got him home in bed and we went out for a few drinks!
> 
> my routine is messy during the day but its usually 5/6 oz at 7.30, 11.30, 3.30 and 7.30 and usually between 2 and 3 at night....sometimes 1am. we start the bath routine at abt 6.30pm and have him sleeping by abt 8pm. he wakes early...abt 5.30 and doses till 7pm when he has a poo and then a feed!!! he gets very grumpy if he is tired....but the sore cry is unbearable to listen to.
> 
> i bet they will start him on neocate or nutramigen......garanteed!!!! the reflux must be a symptom of the allergy or something.

Sorry to hear Conor hasn't been well. I really hope they sort it soon for you, poor little man. Thanks for sharing your routine. 
Ive tried geeting Darcey down before 10, so far its happened once. But to be fair she seems to sleep much better for going down later. Maybe it'll improve with time. 
On a good note, her nightime feeds are deffinatly pushing out to 4hrs now :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, oops it's been a while where has the time gone!!! Both of our parents live abroad, so we've had them here since she was born, so have been busy with them as well as with Erin. In-laws are here at the moment and are being a great help. 

I did write a long message the other day, but my phone messed up and it was lost, I didnt have the patience to do it again!

Congrats babies777 on your pink bump! Pinks are great not that I'm biased ;)

Happy belated mothers day to the UK ladies.

Erin is doing really well, she's such a chunky thing lol, weighed her at 6 weeks and she was 11lb10oz!!!!! Definitely eating well lol.

It's been really good reading all of your routines. Ours varies a bit but we tend to bath between 8 and 10. Then a good feed, with dim lighting and her lullabies playing. She usually goes down for her best stretch between 10.30 and 11.30pm and will then sleep until 4-5am (I usually get between 4 and 6 hours sleep here, and once she went 7 hours!). She will then feed and go back down for another hour or so, and then wake. I've been going to her and cuddling her and she'll usually fall asleep on me for another hour or so. Then she'll feed, be awake for an hour or so, then she'll sleep for another couple of hours. She doesnt really have much of a routine in the day, just sleeps for random periods and is awake in between. She tends to feed sometimes every 2 hours, sometimes longer if she does fall asleep. Very happy with her! Would like to shift the pattern so she goes to sleep earlier in the evening and maybe then less in the morning so me and the OH have a bit of time together as she is usually grumpy in the evenings and it's quite hard work, especially when he's on a dayshift, and gets in at 7.30 to be met with her crying the whole time.

So sorry to hear about Conor trixie. Poor little mite.

How are you getting on baby2310, your little one will be here before you know it!

Had my 6 week check last week, but it was rubbish, the doctor just took my weight, blood pressure, asked if i was ok and had i thought about contraception. I was in and out in about 3 or 4 minutes. I was so shocked, really thought they'd be more thorough to make sure you'd healed properly, and ask more questions to make sure you are coping ok. I came away and wished I'd asked to be checked down below, as I'm still a bit sore, and I did have 4 stitches. My labia tore and it has healed around the tear rather than the two pieces healing together, so if its knocked (wiping after using the toilet, or when we' tried' unsuccesfully to dtd) it's really painful. I've booked another appointment today to get them to check it out. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to say a quick hello to let you know I've been keeping up with all your posts and learning so much from your experiences with your little ones! I'm so pleased to see that they're all so healthy and that you all seem to be terrific mamas! I unfortunately am STILL pregnant which is making me :wacko: - we are now a full 8 days overdue! And since I was charting (as you all know) I'm pretty solid on my ovulation/conception dates - so I know he is truly late! It's definitely made me pretty down as every day goes by, so I haven't really wanted to post on here much. So, more :coffee:

We saw the doctor on Thursday and she said that the baby is thriving in there, and I haven't progressed much (cervix is just 1.5 cm dilated and 50% effaced), so she sees no medical reason to try to induce (and did not think it would be successful. I'm pleased he's doing well, and of course relieved there are no issues, but we see her again today and I'm really hoping she'll say I've dilated some more! I've been walking, climbing stairs - even did a 5 mile hike yesterday to try to get him moving, so hopefully there's been some action! She said the longest she'd let us go is this Friday, so the end is in sight, but honestly I don't know how I will make it through the next 5 days if we have to wait until then! It's brutal!


----------



## lilrojo

hugs working the end is in sight and harder days ae coming with sleepless nights.. :) but being overdue would makeanyone go a bit crazy i went 3 days early with my dd and that wait was bad enough so i get it.. Hope you get some good news :)


----------



## Claire1

You poor thing workingttc, I know exactly how you feel. Darcey was a full 2 weeks late to the day! It sucks big time, and like you I knew my conception date and was well and truely over it, ha ha. Chin up though lovely, your baby will be here in no time and will be well worth the wait...I promise! :) I hope it all goes well for you. x 

Dreamer, Erins routine sounds very much like Darceys. Like you I cant get her down much before 10pm at a push, and she is grumpy all evening. Its just me here though as hubby works nights so he doesnt have to deal with a grumpy baby ha ha. It will be nice if she starts to sleep the same length of time as Erin, she getting there slowly.:)
Good to hear you're well and have some help for a while.


----------



## baby2310

_dreamer_ said:


> Hi ladies, oops it's been a while where has the time gone!!! Both of our parents live abroad, so we've had them here since she was born, so have been busy with them as well as with Erin. In-laws are here at the moment and are being a great help.
> 
> I did write a long message the other day, but my phone messed up and it was lost, I didnt have the patience to do it again!
> 
> Congrats babies777 on your pink bump! Pinks are great not that I'm biased ;)
> 
> Happy belated mothers day to the UK ladies.
> 
> Erin is doing really well, she's such a chunky thing lol, weighed her at 6 weeks and she was 11lb10oz!!!!! Definitely eating well lol.
> 
> It's been really good reading all of your routines. Ours varies a bit but we tend to bath between 8 and 10. Then a good feed, with dim lighting and her lullabies playing. She usually goes down for her best stretch between 10.30 and 11.30pm and will then sleep until 4-5am (I usually get between 4 and 6 hours sleep here, and once she went 7 hours!). She will then feed and go back down for another hour or so, and then wake. I've been going to her and cuddling her and she'll usually fall asleep on me for another hour or so. Then she'll feed, be awake for an hour or so, then she'll sleep for another couple of hours. She doesnt really have much of a routine in the day, just sleeps for random periods and is awake in between. She tends to feed sometimes every 2 hours, sometimes longer if she does fall asleep. Very happy with her! Would like to shift the pattern so she goes to sleep earlier in the evening and maybe then less in the morning so me and the OH have a bit of time together as she is usually grumpy in the evenings and it's quite hard work, especially when he's on a dayshift, and gets in at 7.30 to be met with her crying the whole time.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Conor trixie. Poor little mite.
> 
> How are you getting on baby2310, your little one will be here before you know it!
> 
> Had my 6 week check last week, but it was rubbish, the doctor just took my weight, blood pressure, asked if i was ok and had i thought about contraception. I was in and out in about 3 or 4 minutes. I was so shocked, really thought they'd be more thorough to make sure you'd healed properly, and ask more questions to make sure you are coping ok. I came away and wished I'd asked to be checked down below, as I'm still a bit sore, and I did have 4 stitches. My labia tore and it has healed around the tear rather than the two pieces healing together, so if its knocked (wiping after using the toilet, or when we' tried' unsuccesfully to dtd) it's really painful. I've booked another appointment today to get them to check it out.
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

hey dreamer i'm good thanks, it kinda hit me properly today that baby is due next week!
mixture of excitement and a few tiny nerves bout the labour, not enough to panic me tho, or lose sight of the fact that i'm going to be a mommy soon :happydance:

workingttc, sorry you're feeling a bit pants at minute, hope little one arrives soon for you - hey maybe even as i type this this things will have started for you :) either way fingers crossed and good luck x


----------



## _dreamer_

sorry working, had escaped my mind that your due date had been and gone, thought you still had a couple of weeks! i have my fingers crossed things start real soon for you! xxx


----------



## baby2310

Well ladies i'm off to hospital this afternoon.
My waters might have broken (although i suspect probably not).
Woke this morning and bed was a little damp :(
Popped a pad on and it's been dry since but hospital want to see me to double check.

I feel so silly! I'm fairly sure they haven't broken, no contractions, baby moving around still and dry ever since.
I'll update you all when i get back x


----------



## LadyL

Good luck Baby! Very exciting! Can't wait for an update! 
I'll respond to everyone else when I have more time!
Mommy duty calls!! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Good luck baby, you never know. Also I assume they'll give you an examination 
, maybe that will help get things going more xxx


----------



## baby2310

Im back!
False alarm as i thought. Feel bit daft but best to check it out. Everything fine tho and been told if it happens again to go back in x


----------



## lilrojo

sorry baby but it is best to check things out to be safe :) 8 more days hun :)


----------



## baby2310

True, baby will be here when they're ready, just felt a bit foolish lol. Still these things happen :) x


----------



## trixie79

hi guys... conor had his apt! his losec has been increased....thats all!! i hope it works...the past 2 days have been ok but the nights are abit messy. he struggles to stay awake at 7pm for his last feed.....he was unconsious at 6.15 last nite, i only got 2 oz into him and he slept till 12.30 and back down at 1.30am and slept till 4.30am and dosed, grunted and stuff till i had to get up with him at 5.45am and i managed to stretch the next feed till 6.15am and 11am....now he is in his cot 12.45pm and i hope he sleepsfor an hour or so....then ill give a feed at 3ish and 7ish.......

he cries solid from abt 5 o clock from tiredness.............we had to bath him at 5.45pm last nite! any advice???


----------



## baby2310

ladies how did labour start for you?
2 nights ago i noticed a little bright red blood when i wiped, since then nothing though.
started getting shooting pains on and off in my lower back on left side where my kidney is and lots of low pressure and movement from baby.
does this sound like beginning of labour? 
i've read lots on signs and symptoms of labour but still have no idea if this is it or not lol


----------



## Tobaira

best of luck and good thoughts to you baby!!! I wish I could help with the signs, but I never went into labor =)


----------



## lilrojo

baby everyones labor is different as well as every time... all i can say is you will know if your in labor...


----------



## StranjeGirl

So sorry you are going through that trixie. It sounds like how Giada was when she had her days and nights mixed up...all her long periods of sleep were too early. ONe day it just changed, so I hope it changes for you too. ALthough now she is up all day and she is grumpier when she is awake a lot lol, so it is a trade off. It seems you are stretching your feeds out...I can't seem to do that yet. Giada is getting great at night, but during they day she screams for food and then slowly eats a bit and then 45 minutes after she is done she will want more etc. The only way i can stretch her feeds out is If i put her in the car or sometimes take her for a walk, but it is cold and i'm too lazy to always go out into the cold. Oh well, someday this will all be in the past and we will be onto the next thing to worry about. I hope Conor gets on a good night sleep schedule soon so you can get some decent sleep!

Baby I'm not sure if it is labor. I was induced, but I lost my mucus plug the night before I went in and I had been having pains for a day or two...I thought they were gas but found out they were contractions when I was hooked up to the monitor. You just never know. I hope it is starting soon for you!

ANy news workingttc? 

Dreamer that is awful about your 6 week check up. My doctor spent quite a bit of time with me, checking for pain at the opening and any pain in my uterus, as well as a breast exam, talk of contraception and how I was feeling in general. What is the point of a 6 week check up if they dont check you down there?? They are supposed to make sure everythign is healing well and no signs of infection etc. The dr totally did not do his job. If you feel unusual at all you should have another dr look at you. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. :)


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies, i think im reading too much into every little thing at the moment. Only time will tell, have a great weekend ladies x


----------



## trixie79

I was induced too baby, but did bleed a couple of days before I think, look back on the posts And you will see way we all said then! Its true you don't rem!!!

Strange we just trained. Conor to feed 4 hourly! But that last feed at 7 is a struggle, he is just wore out...his first sleep is good And he gets at least 6 hours sometimes 7! But after that be just grunts!!! Do you change her nappy in the middle of the night??


----------



## StranjeGirl

How did you train him Trixie? I would love to train Giada to go 4 hours, or even 3 for that matter. Like I said she is great during the night, sleeping longer and longer each week, but during the day she eats little bits like every hour and a half...she acts like she is starving to death and then I feed her and she takes a long time and either falls asleep or just sits there happy with the bottle in her mouth. I can't get ANYTHING done! 
It sounds like conor is doing pretty well, sleeping 6 hours at first! GIada would be awake a lot like that too, and then one day it just changed where she was tired during the night and would start falling right back asleep after eating. I feed her about 3/4 bottle and then change her diaper and then feed her the rest and rock with her til her eyes are closed and then swaddle her and rock another few minutes. I feed her for about 50-60 minutes and then spend about 5-15 minutes rocking her. Every once and a while she is wide awake and it takes more effort, but usually she falls right asleep after eating. ALl of sudden she did this and stopped sleeping so much during the day...maybe around 8-9 weeks and then each week since then has gotten better and better. I bet in another week conor will be doing just fine after that first night feed. I keep thinking back to how horrible it was the first couple weeks trying to breast feed...setting my alarm for every two hours and spending 45 minutes feeding her, then changing her diaper, and then pumping for 15 minutes and then waking up 45 minutes later to start over...aaahhhh I don't even want to think about it. So glad most of us are past that stage! 

any news working or baby??? Hope everything is well!!

Hope everyone is else is doing well too! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

ahhhh bliss erin just went 8 hours between feeds, mommy is a very happy girl! she's doing really well, had her weighed on friday and she is 12lb10!!! another lb in a week and a half! She's outgrown some 0-3month clothing whooops! But 3-6 month is too big. She's following the 75th centile nicely though

any news workingttc or baby? baby, i had mild pains/contractions on the sunday night a couple of times, then through the monday (she was born 8am on the tues). i didnt notice any difference with movement or pressure, but she was always very low. i had some red/brown blood for a bit before but ill have to read back as i cant remember when.

thanks stranj. i went back to the doc, and they examined me, she said its healed nicely, no infection or inflammation, and that the tear in the labia has healed like that, and theres nothing they can do now. i was like what about the pain, cant live like that with dtd being painful and she said it probably just needs more time to heal fully and not be tender. (i really hope so!!!!!!!). my oh found a lump on my right breast the other day, so i have another appointment to get that looked at today. better safe than sorry. i have no idea how long its been there, as with breastfeeding he hasnt tended to feel them so much 

hope everyone is well, not too tired and enjoying time with their babies/last few nights of good sleep before babies arrive lol


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, no news here! Had some cramps this morning similar to very mild period pain but only had it a couple of times within about an hour and then nothing so not convinced it was anything other then baby and my body teasing me lol!
Making the most of the sunshine and just chilling now, it'll happen sooner or later no point worrying.

Has anyway heard anything from working?


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> How did you train him Trixie? I would love to train Giada to go 4 hours, or even 3 for that matter. Like I said she is great during the night, sleeping longer and longer each week, but during the day she eats little bits like every hour and a half...she acts like she is starving to death and then I feed her and she takes a long time and either falls asleep or just sits there happy with the bottle in her mouth. I can't get ANYTHING done!
> It sounds like conor is doing pretty well, sleeping 6 hours at first! GIada would be awake a lot like that too, and then one day it just changed where she was tired during the night and would start falling right back asleep after eating. I feed her about 3/4 bottle and then change her diaper and then feed her the rest and rock with her til her eyes are closed and then swaddle her and rock another few minutes. I feed her for about 50-60 minutes and then spend about 5-15 minutes rocking her. Every once and a while she is wide awake and it takes more effort, but usually she falls right asleep after eating. ALl of sudden she did this and stopped sleeping so much during the day...maybe around 8-9 weeks and then each week since then has gotten better and better. I bet in another week conor will be doing just fine after that first night feed. I keep thinking back to how horrible it was the first couple weeks trying to breast feed...setting my alarm for every two hours and spending 45 minutes feeding her, then changing her diaper, and then pumping for 15 minutes and then waking up 45 minutes later to start over...aaahhhh I don't even want to think about it. So glad most of us are past that stage!
> 
> any news working or baby??? Hope everything is well!!
> 
> Hope everyone is else is doing well too! :)

we literally didnt feed him till 3 hours to the minute whether he was crying or not!!!!then once we got that long we went to 4 hours to the minute....sometimes we would feed a little early but generally stick to it! its hard but we used the dummy and some cool boiled water in between the feeds usually work.

we didnt change conors nappy last nite and he settled much quicker....you could try that at nite.....
he slept from 8.30 till 2.30...took 5 oz and the slept till 6...i changed him into his swaddle and took him into our bed to his daddy and he slept till 8 on him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!it was great!....

he feeds usually for 30 minutes at 2am and falls asleep, when i put him down he wakes after a few minutes so i go back in and lift him, rock him for 2-3 minutes and put him back down.....this doesnt work as well at 6 in the morning though cause he is grunting like mad at that stage! we put him in his own room at 5 weeks and i have the monitor on beside me at nite......we half the big cot with the bumper....seems to work well.


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! Wow, I'm so behind on everyone's posts, so I'll try my best to respond to everyone!

Baby, sounds like the end may be near for you! I never had any labor signs of any kind, so I'm no help there. But I'm sure you'll be holding your baby in no time!!

Dreamer, 8 hours!! That's fantastic!! The most I can get Jack to do is 6 hours, but he's at least starting to do that nearly every night. Such a relief. I'm glad you were able to go back to the doctor and get a proper check. I hope the lump is nothing serious. I know sometimes my breasts will feel a bit lumpy if there's a particular area that didn't get emptied out well from pumping. Maybe that's all it is (just an inflamed mammary gland or something). Fingers crossed it's nothing serious!!

Trixie, glad to know things are starting to get better for you and Conor. Like Stranje said, at least the worst is behind us...it can only get better from here!! Oh, and I no longer change Jack at night unless he's had a big poopy diaper. Even if it looks like it's only a little bit, I leave it alone. I've found he goes back to sleep much better if I don't change him. 

Stranje, that is excellent that Giada is such a good sleeper. I can't wait for Jack to start sleeping 8 hours! It will be fantastic! As far as eating during the day, I have Jack on an every 4 hour schedule (8,12,4,8), then bed. I had to start trying to distract him when he would start showing signs of hunger (give paci, walk around, put him in the swing anything). Just try to stretch it out as long as possible! Also, have you thought about increasing how much she takes in each feeding? If she falls asleep, maybe try changing diaper or taking her clothes off so she's not as warm and may stay awake to finish her feeding? I don't know. These are all things I've tried and it seems to help. It took him about a week to get pretty good with his schedule. Now, sometimes I even have to wake him up to eat!

Working, I hope you are cuddling your precious little one by now! Can't wait to hear how things are going!!

Like I said, Jack will now go about 6 hours at night without waking. We put him down at 8 and he usually goes till about 2. This is the longest stretch we get. He wakes again sometime between 5 and 6. I just give him a small bottle at this time (like 2 or 3 oz), and put him back down till 8 am. Then we get up for the day. I wish he would not need that 6 am feed, but I can't decrease the amount any more than that or he won't go back down to sleep. It's great that he goes down at 8 because it gives me and the husband some time to ourselves, but it sucks because I usually can't go to sleep til 10 or 11, so I still only end up getting 2 or 3 hours sleep! But hopefully this Baby Boot Camp will do what it's supposed to do and he'll be sleep 12 hours within the next 4 weeks!! We shall see!!

On a much better note, Jack is starting to smile a lot, and I love it!! Usually it's after he eats and is happy, he'll just sit there and smile at me!! It melts my heart! So sweet! I can't wait until he starts laughing too!

So what kind of activities are y'all doing with your babes? Sometimes I'll put Jack on his playmat or swing. He loves looking at the mobile. Sometimes we'll go walking around in the yard on a pretty day. But i'm kinda unsure about what all things I can do with him while he's this little. I'm so ready for him to be able to play!!

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## Tobaira

I must admit I'm jealous everyone is getting some good stretches of sleep out of their babies. We still don't make it much longer than 4 hours at a time. And lately the girls have been super fussy.. constantly grunting, complaining most of the time when they are awake. It has been really frustrating. I read somewhere that 6 weeks is a really rough time, and the girls adjusted age will be 6 weeks tomorrow, so hopefully there is a light at the end of the tunnel (and it's not a train lol).

On the plus side, the girls are doing they overnight oxygen test tonight. Fingers crossed this means that they will be able to come off the oxygen by the end of the week. That will be so wonderful, it really is annoying to have all the tubing around and having to lug oxygen tanks with us anytime we want to go anywhere. Think good thoughts for us!!!


----------



## LadyL

Ugh! Bragged on jack too soon!! Been up since 1 (it's nearly 4 am here now). He won't stop fussing! I don't know what his problem is. I've tried everything!! I am so ready for all this to pass!! Only got 1 hour of sleep before he woke up!


----------



## trixie79

lol lady!!!! we always think we turn a corner and then BOOM they go back 2 steps!!
i hope you got some sleep.....conor has been awake from 7.30 and hasnt had a nap yet....he fights them so much! and he is sooo tired!

tobaira i hope things go well for the girls....it must be harder for you with the o2 tanks. atleast the girls seem to be doing well x


----------



## baby2310

All the best tobaira thinking of you and your girls and have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## LadyL

Well jack finally went to sleep about 430 and slept till 8, so I was able to get a little more sleep. Yeah, it seems once we reach a new milestone, we'll have a little setback. But hopefully he'll be back on track tonight. 

Good luck with the O2 weaning tobaira. I know you can't wait to be rid of those tanks! I'm sure they are such a pain!!


----------



## Claire1

Good luck Tobaira :) 
Its great to hear everyone is doing well and the babies are feeding and sleeping a bit better. My LO is doing ok, she is 6 weeks and it is proving to be a bit difficult. She is wanting to feed constantly. She rougly takes anything from 3-5oz during the day, but usually around 4-5 at night.She is still feeding anything from 3-5hours at night...love the 5hr stretches! The days vary a bit, but try to go at least 3hrs if I can.

The weather here has been glorious, its so nice getting out with Darcey and lots of fresh air. I hope it continues. She is really smiling now as well, its so cute. She has a lovely coy kind of look sometimes when she gets what she wants :)

Have you all been able to get out and about?


----------



## lilrojo

HOpe all is going well for you all..

Working & baby labor dust to you both.. :)

Lady happy you got a bit of sleep.. babies are very unpredictable..

Tobiara keeping all crossed that the girls did well with the oxygen weaning.. 

AFM things are going well.. Bryce will be 6 weeks tomorrow... have my 6 week pp check up in the afternoon.. so hope all goes well at that.. We are going a good 3-5 hours at night, often its 5 so thats great.. and 3 in the day between feedings.. so all in all everything is great..


----------



## trixie79

i swaddled conor in the love me baby swaddle at 2 this morning and he slept through till 7.....no grunting or nothing!!!!!! whooo...hooo

thats 7.30 till 2 till 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> i swaddled conor in the love me baby swaddle at 2 this morning and he slept through till 7.....no grunting or nothing!!!!!! whooo...hooo
> 
> thats 7.30 till 2 till 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wow, thats amazing. I cant wait for that! Well done Conor :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thats wonderful trixie.. we use a swaddle sack that the hospital gave us.. tried without and he would wake up.. so now we use it every night and he sleeps a good 5 hours.. :)


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies!

I had baby Eli last Tuesday at 5 pm! He is perfect! Labor was a bit crazy - I ended up going to the doctor the Monday before he arrived and she said my amniotic fluid had gotten low so she wanted to induce that night at 9 pm (at this point baby was 8 days overdue). So we went home and got everything for the hospital and then had a nice dinner. On the way to the hospital, though, my contractions suddenly started. So no need to induce! Spent the rest of that night walking the halls of the hospital suffering through contractions. That morning (Tues), when I was at 4cm and 100% effaced, they broke my waters, and I went from 4 cm to 8 cm in an hour and a half! I was so psyched because I'd been trying to do an unmedicated birth, and I was certain that if I'd made it to 8cm, the rest would go by quickly and I could make it the whole way. But then labor totally stalled for me - I kept having horrific contractions (was in the shower under scalding water forever) but I didn't progress beyond 8cm for the next 4 HOURS! It was awful. So, I ended up going with an epidural, which quickly got me to 10cm. Pushed for an hour and then he arrived!

Things have been going well. I wasn't prepared for how sore and tired I'd feel, which has been a bit of a downer - no one told me how horrific it would be to pee! Eli also didn't sleep a wink the first 2 nights we were home (demanded to be fed constantly for 7 hour stretches through the night), but since then he has gotten much better and seems to be going from 11 to 3 or so and then 330 (after feeding) till 7, which is very manageable. Hopefully we won't have a setback!

Anyway, I hope there's news from Baby soon, and I'm glad to hear you all are doing so well. :hugs:


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on your baby boy working!! Glad you didn't have to be induced. Sounds like your labor wasn't too bad. Enjoy being a new mom!! It's the best!! Cant wait to see pics when you have time!!


----------



## Tobaira

congrats working!!! looking forward to seeing some pics!

As for us, the girls passed their test and came off the oxygen today. Every time I think about it I tear up!


----------



## _dreamer_

congrats working!!! eli is such a cute name! well done on the quick labour :) sorry if i didnt make it a big point but i really fdeel for you on the peeing. did you tear? i tore and also had a 'graze' on my labia which now its healed i can see was actually a tear and jeez it was awful. i would sit on the loo and cry because it stang so much i couldnt go. i tried pouring water on but didnt help me, the only relief was to get into a warm bath and pee in there. was round my sisters and had to ask to run a bath there lol! i cant remember exactly when it started to get better, i think it was around the 2 week mark, but good news is does go soon.

trixie i've also started swaddling, didnt at first because erin loves thrashing her arms around and seemed to hate being confined, but MIL did it a couple of times and she seemed to nap for longer in the day as she wasnt waking herself up. i now do it every night.

how did your 6 week check go lilrojo? well i hope :)

how are the twins tobaira? must be so hard with the o2. also hard with having 2 on the sleping side. do you find they wake at the same times?

claire, weather has been soooo gorgeous hasnt it!!! yes we've been out and about. my oh is landscaping the garden so have been out there lots too. the sun makes such a difference to your mood

afm, erin had her first lot of jabs on tuesday poor thing. she cried so hard after the second one, broke my heart! she was a bit grouchy in the evening, cried solid for half hour which she never does, so gave her a little calpol. 

i went to the doc regarding the lump in my breast. she also found a second lump, and said that they felt like cysts but the only way to be certain was to be referred to the breast clinic where theyd scan them. she also said with breastfeeding things can change, so im going back to her first on the 11th april, to see if they are still there or any changes, and then go from there on the referral. she said it might be a half day thing, and may not be in my local, might be 45mins away. not quite sure how thats going to work with erin and no parents here. maybe my sister could look after her. ah well we'd find a way.

hope you are getting on ok baby, hopefully you'll be any day now....

x


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations working, its all so worth it in the end isn't it. 

Im sure everything will be fine Dreamer..I have something called gritty boobs ( obviously not the medical term ) But I often have lumps comes and go, it did get worse with breast feeding. They changed quite alot.

Fab news Tobaira, the girls are doing so well :)

Darcey is slowly stretching out her feeds in the evening and going longer..hope it continues :) Im finding things much better since the 5 week mark id say :) She still amazes me every day xx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats on your boy working.. things get better and better :) how big was he?

great news tobira :)

claire-happy things are going well..

my appt went good all healed up, go back 4 my annual in nov, no birth control 4 me till were done having kids which will b next year sometime, prob the end :)still taking prenatals just in case... not worried though


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Ladies! We are thrilled with him. :cloud9:

Lilrojo, he was 7lbs, 15 oz. Pretty big, tho perhaps not if you factor in that he was 9 days late! Great that your postpartum check went smoothly.

Dreamer, thanks so much for the supportive words on the peeing - it stings so much! I'll be hoping that it eases up around the 2 week mark like it did for you! (And yes, I did tear in a few places, not bad enough to need stitches, but bad enough to make my life a bit miserable, at least on the pee front!) I really hope the lumps turn out just to be cysts - seems like that's a common thing after having a baby, with breastfeeding, or, I'd guess, even without just given the hormones and changes your body is going through.

I couldn't agree more with you all on the swaddling. Eli fights it, but it's definitely the only way that he'll sleep for any extended period.

Tobaira, great, great news on the oxygen!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

THats a great weight for 9 days over.. :) and thank you.. hope all is going well


----------



## _dreamer_

glad your appointment went well lilrojo.

working, thats a great weight. erin was a whopping 8lb5oz and she was 2 days early lol. i have my fingers tightly crossed for you that it stops soon. i remember the relief when it didnt sting and i could just go. 

fizzio...hope your still notified on this thread...havent heard from you for a while, how are you and amber?


----------



## LadyL

So glad the girls are off the oxygen Tobaira!! 

Glad your appt went well lilrojo! Good luck to you when you start ttc again! 

Sorry about your discomfort working. I'm sure it'll pass before you know it! 

Dreamer, hopefully the lumps are just cysts. Hope it's nothing major.

I was just talking with my friend from work and she said they had a patient who was post partum (we sometimes get pp patients if something goes terribly wrong). The poor girl had to have an emergency c/s with NO anesthesia!!!! She had complete placental abruption and the baby was getting no oxygen. The anesthesiologist couldn't get there in time, so they just had to do it right then!! Good news is the baby and mom are ok, but mom spent 9 days in our icu. Once anesthesia got there they knocked her out, but my friend said she was in a lot of pain.

At least no matter how bad any of out labors were, at least it was nothing like that!! I cant even imagine!! Sorry, I'm sure none of you wanted to hear that story. I was, and still am conpletely shocked by it. 

But my friend did say that the mom was so brave, that while all this was happening, she was saying "just cut me, just cut me, I want my baby to be ok!!". I think she is my new hero!!


----------



## Claire1

Oh my gosh Lady, what a true champ. I cant imagine the pain she would have been in. At least it has a good ending and mother and baby are ok.

Fab weight working, I hope you heal soon.

Great news about your appointment lilrojo, You just reminded me to book mine...thanks :) I think i need a full MOT when I go in, I need a PP check, prob the coil fitting and a smear test...its all going on down there ha ha. 
It makes me chuckle to think your planning another baby already when this one is so brand new... you know what you want eh! Wish I was that organised ha ha


----------



## trixie79

congrats working....hope you feel better soon x conor was 7 15 too! and he was 38 weeker!

tobaira im sure you are delighted the 02 tanks are gone!

dreamer i hope everything goes well for you x

well conor has slept from 7.30 till 4.45am then till 8.30 the past 2 nites!!! whoooo hooo
i love my swaddle i have ordered another!!!


----------



## Fizzio

_dreamer_ said:


> glad your appointment went well lilrojo.
> 
> working, thats a great weight. erin was a whopping 8lb5oz and she was 2 days early lol. i have my fingers tightly crossed for you that it stops soon. i remember the relief when it didnt sting and i could just go.
> 
> fizzio...hope your still notified on this thread...havent heard from you for a while, how are you and amber?

Thanks for asking after me dreamer. I'm still here but lurking! Have been reading everyone's news and been thinking of you all. Congrats to working and lovely news the twins are off their O2.

Amber is lovely and putting on weight but a bit slowly. She's now 9lb 12 (was 7lb 15 at birth) She is a very content girl though and has started to sleep 7-8 hours at night! Can't quite believe it. I've been sturggling with PND though and am now getting some help after admitting to myself I was struggling. I dont think my labour and delivery helped and I'm still traumatised by the experience. That story of the lady needing a section with no anaesthetic is awful. I can empathsise as I could feel them when they started to cut me after failed forceps and had to have a GA. Feeling the whole procedure must have been horrendous.

Don't forget me. I am here but in the shadows at the moment xx


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies just wanted to let you know Callum James arrived yesterday morning weighing 7lbs 14. will update soon with more info, congratulations workingttc will catch up properly soon x x


----------



## LadyL

Congrats baby!! Hope you and baby are well. Can't wait for an update!!


----------



## _dreamer_

congratulations baby! i love the name callum :) hope your labour went well and you are feeling ok. can't wait to hear more.

hi fizzio, glad you are still here :) we wouldn't forget you of course. I'm so sorry to hear that you've been suffering with PND, but I'm glad you've been able to get some help, I hope that it starts to make things a little better. i know a friend of ours suffered PND, but kept it to herself, and didnt get any help until about a year after her son was born, thats a long time with no support. congrats on amber sleeping 7-8 hoursby the way! if theres anything we can do, or anything you want to chat about, we are all here, or if you want someone to message, you can always message me.

futuremama are you still following? i've been thinking of you, i really have my fingers crossed that this is your lucky year. i just looked back at our original thread that you started on the cbfm. can't believe we've all been together over or almost a year! i joined april 5th lol. if anyone wants to get nostalgic, here was the thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/563579-cbfm-thread-statistics-13.html

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

just realised after searching for the thread, i could have clicked the cbfm logo in my signature as its linked. doh


----------



## Tobaira

congrats baby!!!!

lol dreamer! =)


----------



## Claire1

I had a peek at the thread, doesnt that seem like such a long time ago! How things have changed in our lives. 
It would be lovely to hear from some of the other girls on the thread to see how they're getting on.
That little machine worked wonders for us all :)

I hope you start to feel better soon fizzio, you have done the right thing and got some help. Like dreamer said if you ever want to chat, have a moan or anything just get on here or message us. 
I had slight ante natel depression and kept it to myself, didnt really say much about it on here. I felt so overwhelmed with everything and had a few issues in my private life at the time, plus being pregnant and crazy hormones I was all over the place. I went to my doctors and they wanted me to take medication which I wasn't keen on as I was pregnant. Instead they put me in touch with people to talk to and I told my family. To be honest, that was the best thing I done. My family were wonderful and really helped me through it by talking. 
Like I said, if you ever want to message me then please do. Dont keep things bottled up. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## trixie79

hi girlies....i havent looked back at the thread for a long time, i have such bad memories and dealing with the loss of the triplets...i look at their pics all the time but cant get down to the grave as much which annoys me..
i was prob very low myself and conor is such hard work, i dont think the exhaustion helped either!

fizzio its good to hear from you and im glad amber is well....
claire good for you talking to your family, i still keep alot to myself or i vent here!...i miss my girls so much it just aches.

think im back to square one with conor....he cries constantly!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Baby.. :) hope your both doing well and cant wait for an update


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

Working and Baby, congrats!!!!!! I hope you are both feeling ok and that your babies are doing well. I agree with you working, no one prepares you for how you feel after birth. It took me a week before I was only peeing in the toilet lol. It really does a number on your body, and I am 37, so maybe it is easier when you are younger. 

Fizzio it is good to hear from you and I'm sorry that you are not feeling yourself I am so glad you decided to get help. Unfortunately the hormones after pregnancy can really go out of control and cause problems. It's overwhelming enough to deal with everything new and the pain we experience, but then we have to deal with hormonal imbalance as well. And having a hard delivery does not help at all. Mine was very easy but I truly felt traumatized by it. I would replay it in my head nightly and tense up thinking about it. I'm starting to feel better about it now and my doctor says in a year i'll truly forget about the bad and want another baby. I laughed at him but now that time is passing I think he is right. I hope you are starting to feel better and be sure to use us for support if you need us.

Trixie I hope you are feeling better too. I can't imagine what it is like to suffer a loss like that and I hope that time will truly help heal. I think it is hard too having a new baby and therefore not having the time to do the things you want to, like visiting the grave. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. How are the twins tobaira? I don't know how you do it!!! 

Giada is not sleeping as well as she was. I had to buy her a new swaddle as she got too long for the newborn one and she keeps breaking out of this one. I dont know if swaddling is making it worse since her hands get stuck trying to come out. I might try and leave her arms out tonight and see what happens. She was sleeping til between 4-5:30am and two out of hte past 3 nights she has woken up at 2:30. What swaddles do you guys use? I use the halo sleepsack swaddle and had no problems with the newborn one, but it is way too short for her so now I have size small and she breaks out of it almost nightly. 

uh oh, the little monster has arisen lol. Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## LadyL

Fizzio, good to hear from you!! I think everyone has a bit of PPD, some just more severe than others. I also felt like that at the beginning, but have found it's getting better with time now that Jack can interact with me more, and he's not such a bundle of needs anymore. Glad you sought help, and we are all here if you need us.

Dreamer, so much has changed since we were on the original thread. It is quite crazy to think that around this time last year, we were all joining that thread hoping for those BFPs!! 
And yes, Future Mama, I also think of you and hope and pray that this is your year!! Please don't forget us when you do get your rainbow baby!!

Trixie, I know it must be hard for you remembering your girls. I know they will forever have a place in your heart and hopefully, it'll get easier with time.

Stranje, I use the miracle blanket (don't know where it came from bc someone gave it to me secondhand). It's kinda like the halo except it's a thinner cotton material and there's no velcro. It's more like a wrap. He can break out of it sometimes, but I like that it's thinner and more breathable. Jack is such a sweaty baby. When I've used the Halo, he wakes up with his head soaking wet all the way to the sheet! Poor thing!! I've saved the halo for when we have a cool night, but the weather has been so ridiculously hot, I doubt that I'll end up using it again!

We've made a bit of progress on the sleep front. Jack has slept from 8pm-3am the past 3 nights, but wakes again at 6. If he would just make it through from 3-8 without waking, I would be one happy Mama!! Ah well, one day at a time. And we go this Thursday for his 2 month appt and shots. I hope they don't make him feel too bad. Can't wait to see how much weight my fat baby has gained!! 

Hubs and I had us a nice date night Saturday night. Went to a movie and out to eat, and my parents kept Jack for the night. It was so nice. Even though I still had to wake in the middle of the night to pump!! When I go too long, it gets so uncomfortable I can't even sleep. My breasts become rock hard....DH says they feel like a bad boob job! Haha!! But it still was nice just to go straight back to sleep and even sleep in a bit.

Hope you all are doing well and getting rest.....well, as much your little ones will allow anyway!


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Working and Baby, congrats!!!!!! I hope you are both feeling ok and that your babies are doing well. I agree with you working, no one prepares you for how you feel after birth. It took me a week before I was only peeing in the toilet lol. It really does a number on your body, and I am 37, so maybe it is easier when you are younger.
> 
> Fizzio it is good to hear from you and I'm sorry that you are not feeling yourself I am so glad you decided to get help. Unfortunately the hormones after pregnancy can really go out of control and cause problems. It's overwhelming enough to deal with everything new and the pain we experience, but then we have to deal with hormonal imbalance as well. And having a hard delivery does not help at all. Mine was very easy but I truly felt traumatized by it. I would replay it in my head nightly and tense up thinking about it. I'm starting to feel better about it now and my doctor says in a year i'll truly forget about the bad and want another baby. I laughed at him but now that time is passing I think he is right. I hope you are starting to feel better and be sure to use us for support if you need us.
> 
> Trixie I hope you are feeling better too. I can't imagine what it is like to suffer a loss like that and I hope that time will truly help heal. I think it is hard too having a new baby and therefore not having the time to do the things you want to, like visiting the grave.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. How are the twins tobaira? I don't know how you do it!!!
> 
> Giada is not sleeping as well as she was. I had to buy her a new swaddle as she got too long for the newborn one and she keeps breaking out of this one. I dont know if swaddling is making it worse since her hands get stuck trying to come out. I might try and leave her arms out tonight and see what happens. She was sleeping til between 4-5:30am and two out of hte past 3 nights she has woken up at 2:30. What swaddles do you guys use? I use the halo sleepsack swaddle and had no problems with the newborn one, but it is way too short for her so now I have size small and she breaks out of it almost nightly.
> 
> uh oh, the little monster has arisen lol. Hope everyone is well! :)

i use the love me baby swaddle......he slept form 8.30 till 3.45 till 7.15 last nite...the last few nites have been tough....growth spurt???


----------



## _dreamer_

sorry to hear you're having a tough time trix. is he sleeping 8.30-3.45-7.15 now? that sounds pretty good to me, or was he sleeping better than that before? Erin is sleeping 11pm-6am ish. So I guess I do get a good chunk of uninterrupted sleep but in the evenings she is MEGA fussy so don't get to have much of an evening. And then she wont go down in her cot again after the 6am feed for longer than half an hour. She'll sometimes sleep on me for a couple more hours so least I can get a little more then.

Glad you had a nice date night Lady 

How did leaving Giada's arms out go Stranje? I've been using a large sheet folded in half so its 2 layers but she's started being able to break out. Then I feel so guilty when I go in and shes uncovered! I'm looking to get a summer swaddle pod which has a zip, it has good reviews

I went to a weaning session yesterday. Was so proud of Erin, she was so well behaved lol. A couple of the mothers whose babies were screaming through the whole thing said to me how do you do it!!! Just luck though lol


----------



## LadyL

Jack is sleeping about the same as conor is for you trixie. He may be in a little growth spurt. Hopefully he'll get sorted for you soon. 

A weaning session for what Dreamer? Breastfeeding? I don't know if they have something like that here, so when I get ready to stop bf, I may be asking you for help!! 

I woke up this morning running fever and am super achy!! I don't know if I'm getting sick or mastitis again. I really hope it's not mastitis! That was awful last time. Hubs had to go to work today bc he has an interview for a job promotion!! So fingers crossed that goes well. It'll be a $10,000 a year raise (and he works for the state, so that's a really good pay increase)! He took jack to his parent's house (they live right down the road from us), so they can watch him while I go back to bed for a while and see if I can sleep it off. 

Jack is 2 months old today!! Wow, time has flown! Only 3 more weeks till I go back to work. :(. I wish I lived in the UK where I could be off longer and still get paid!! Y'all are really lucky! We only get 12 weeks here that they'll keep your job for you, plus you have to use sick time and/or personal leave time in order to still get paid. It sucks. 

Oh well, I digress....off to get some more sleep....


----------



## _dreamer_

third time lucky, had written this out but lost it twice!!!

ouch lady, i really feel for you us ladies, you have a rotten deal. we really are lucky here. i hope its not mastitis, and you feel better after some rest. 

it was a session on weaning from breast or formula, the uk recommends not until 6 months so it seems a bit early for us, but some of the people there had already given a little solids at just 2 months so i guess its never too early. they said to introduce slowly, just a teaspoon a day at first, of something like mashed banana, carrot or baby rice and then increase this in amount, texture and variety with the aim being that between 9 and 12 months, theyd be on 3-4 solid food meals a day with milk only as a drink. most of the info is on our nhs website, they gave handouts of this, might be worth a read
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/solid-foods-weaning.aspx


----------



## StranjeGirl

LadyL, I really hope you feel better and that it is not mastitis. I have heard that can be very painful :( Glad you are able to get some rest!

Well I tried Giada without the swaddle last night. She woke up two hours after going to sleep lol. But I picked her up and she was basically asleep so I just swaddled her and put her back down.  Actually, minus that 5 minutes, last night was her best night, sleeping 10 hours!!! She didn't wake get up til 7:15, and even then she wasn't really crying. She did get restless around 4am though like usual, but she never woke up to eat. I tried to put her on a schedule yesterday, eating every 3 hours. She was NOT happy! I had to try everything I could to distract her til the next feedings. Then at night I fed her in the rocking chair and my husband had downloaded this classical music that I think is supposed to help the babies sleep longer. He had that playing through part of the night and I swear last time he used it she slept really well also. She also stayed in her swaddle til the very end, so maybe that helped. 

Trixie I do think they go through growth spurts and wake sooner. I also think sometimes they just have bad nights. GIada will be doing great for multiple days in a row, and then all of a sudden regress for a a night or 2 and only sleep for a 4-5 hour chunk. But I talked to my friend who has a 10 month old and she said it is totally normal. Sometimes they just have a bad night and then they go back to sleeping well. Hopefully those nights will become fewer and farther between. I'm getting bad nights about twice a week and then the other nights are either decent or very good. However day time is another story! I don't know how I ended up with such a cranky baby! It seems she gets bored so easily...she is happy for 10-15 minutes and then ready to move on to the next thing. Oh well, they are only babies for a little while!

I do have a miracle blanket. I should try that again. I stopped using it because she would fight being swaddled, but now I do it when she is drowsy so maybe it will work better!


----------



## Claire1

Oh Im so jealous of your sleeping babies. Darcey is really struggling, she does have a really stuffy nose. I think this is what is waking her. She went from 9.30 to 1.30 last night then 3.30 but didnt really settle after that. I managed till about 5am with grunts and snuffles then gave in and let her sleep on meon me. I was sooo tired! She then slept till about 7am 
I dont know what im doing wrong, even when she is well she only sleeps one 5hr stretch if im lucky then every 3hrs. 
Can I ask how much formula your babies were on at 6-7 weeks old, those of you that formula feed obviously. She takes on average 4oz but sometime 5oz. Ive been trying to keep her to every 3hrs if i can, she does go longer if we're out and shes asleep. 
Shes not a very sleepy baby during the day, she only tends to cat nap...sometimes she'll sleep an hour at home, but rarely any longer, but will sleep longer if im out with her in the pram.
I feel like I have no structure with her, every day is different but I find it really hard to get a routine going....im at a loose end!
Maybe I should try swaddleing at night, but she loves sucking her fingers and Im trying to avoid giving a dummy.

Sorry for the moan, any help/advise welcome!

Hope you feel better soon lady :)

How old is Conor now Trixie? Becausse my hv said they have a growth spurt at 12-14 weeks?


----------



## LadyL

Thanks for all the info Dreamer. I go to the pediatrician thursday for Jack's 2 month check. I was actually going to ask him if I could introduce cereal for his nighttime feeding. When I was there last time, he said normally people don't introduce solids till 3 or 4 months, but Jack is such a big baby and eats so much already at each feeding (6 oz of breastmilk). I m thinking he may say it's ok and hopefully it'll help him sleep longer at night. He's such a hungry little man, and throws a fit when I pull the bottle out to burp him! Haha! I call him my little pig!

Stranjegirl, that is great that Giada is sleeping for such long stretches. I think you're right, sometimes they just have worse nights. Jack usually has 2 or 3 each week too. But the good nights seem to be getting better. 

Claire, I have read that having a good schedule during the day actually helps how the babies are at night. I know it's hard to get into a routine, especially if you go out and about often. Maybe just try to keep her feedings around the same time each day and put her down for naps at certain times. She'll soon figure out that when you put her down, it means nap time. Jack's last 2 feedings are at 4pm and 8pm and I try really hard to keep him awake between these 2 feedings so he'll go to sleep right after his last feeding and sleep longer. When he does stay up, he tends to sleep better. Hang in there, she'll sort herself out soon enough.


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Lady, I'll try and give that a go. It is hard because I am out every day...I cant stay in, it drives me crazy! I will try and keep her awake a bit in the afternoon, because if she does nap its between 3 and 6 but again nothing is regular with her. And when she is asleep im pleased because I can get on with things.
I like the idea of having set feed times, but I'm not sure how easy that would be because she feeds anything from 2.5 - 4 hrs. Thanks for the advise though, I will give it a go. xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire- I think Giada was eating about that at 6-7 weeks. She has always eaten a lot, and still does. She now eats 6-8 oz 6 times a day, but she is a big baby and long. I do remember that at that time she was doing pretty much the same thing...getting up twice. ONce in the middle of the night like 2-3 and then early morning like 5, and that was with her going to bed at like between 9 - 11pm. She also had no routine during the day (and still really doesnt) But at around 8 weeks it all of a sudden started getting better and better very quickly. Swaddling was a HUGE help! I fought it too as she loves to have her hands above her head and suck on her fingers and she would fight the swaddle if she was awake enough. So I started using the halo sleep sack and I would put her in it, feed her while rocking and then do the swaddle part when she was practically asleep. She doesn't fight it at all now and she sleeps so much longer if swaddled. I say try it for 2 nights and see how it goes. I am trying a schedule now, but only for yesterday and today. Yesterday I went every three hours between feedings, and she was not happy, today I did every 2.5 hours because she skipped her middle of the night/earling morning feeding and I wanted to get six in between 7:15am and 9pm when she goes to bed. She was much less cranky today than yesterday. I am curious to see how tonight goes. I am praying it is another long night, but sometimes I feel like you can replicate things exactly and it just doesn't go well for some reason! Give it some time though as Darcey is still very little. I heard that at 3 months babies start to sleep better, so she still has some time! :)
Does anyone else feel weird calling the baby by his/her name? They seem so little..I keep calling GIada baby because she seems so little for an adult name!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Just saw that futuremama got a bfp!!! We need her and high spirits on this thread to make it complete!!!


----------



## Claire1

Yay!! Fantastic news about future mama, hope she gets on here soon to fill us in. I also think about hispirit often, hope she has some good news soon :)

Thank you stranje :) I feel much better now. I felt like I was falling behind and that I was doing something wrong, but yes she is still very little and I know it will take time. I hope she follows Giadas foot steps, she seems to have followed a similar path to her so heres hoping :) 
Im going to look into the swaddle and halo thing, it sounds as though it will be worth a go.
I had her weighed today and she is 10lb 6oz, she is between the 25th and 50th percentile, I dont know if you have this in the US. But she is where she needs to be and doing well. She will be 8 weeks on friday and seems to be content on 4-5 ox of formula every 3hrs or so. She seemed to jump from 2-4oz really quickly, but has stuck on 4-5oz for a while now, she seems ok and is gaining so im not worried.

Regarding the name thing, I totally know what you mean. I rarely call Darcey by her name, like you I tend to call her baby alot or If im being silly its bubs or twinkle. xx

Hope everyone else is doing well and the babies are bahaving for you.


----------



## babies7777

Yay, congrats future, hope you're all well and your lo's too. xx


----------



## LadyL

Congrats to Future mama!! Wonderful news! 

Babies, hope all is well with your pregnancy!! Nearly halfway there!! So exciting!


----------



## babies7777

Im great thanks, feeling lots of kicks now all over my belly, really happy as i was worried with my placenta being anterior that it would take longer but im now wondering if my placenta has moved to posterior, will ask at the scan as they dont officially tell u till the 20 week scan its position. Your lo is so cute, cant wait to see my little girl on or after her due date of course. :flower:



LadyL said:


> Congrats to Future mama!! Wonderful news!
> 
> Babies, hope all is well with your pregnancy!! Nearly halfway there!! So exciting!


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations futuremama, so happy for you!

Still quite sore and bruised here. My waters broke on the tuesday lunchtime, they had me in hospital on the wednesday afternoon tho as i wasn't having contractions until 6 am on the wednesday morning. 25 hours later Callum was born using forceps after i'd had an epidural. I was exhausted and needed all the help i could get.
Coupled with the fact that my arm swelled to twice its size as they botched up my drips and the i was having difficulty breathing as my chest was rally tight, felt like my ribs were going to split open. After having the epidural i was using the gas and air just to cope with the chest pain.

He's worth it though and i can't believe how much i love him!
Now if i can get his sleeping sorted that would be great, he thinks day is night at the moment lol. Still he's only 6 days old, i think we're doing fairly well and he seems to be quite a placid baby most of the time.


----------



## Claire1

Sorry to hear you had a difficult time baby, you will slowly put it to the back of your mind and it will feel less traumatic. 
As for you lo with the day and night confussion, he will get it right. It might take time and at the moment you probably feel like it will never happen but it will get easier. I would say the first 2 weeks were the hardest, though you dont realise it at the time. It is so worth it though. xx


----------



## trixie79

god girls wer do i start!!!
i cant rem who said wat!!! but ill try and answer as i go!

conor was sleeping well the 7.30 till 3 till 7 then regressed and went back to waking at 12 and 4 for a couple of days!!
i am very regimented with the feeds...he takes on average 6 oz at 8 ...12.30...4.30ish and 7.30 and is so drunk from the last feed that he is conked out by 8....waking is a different story it can be anything during the night but i try to just feed him once....i did try 4 oz and he cracked up and woke at 4 5 6 and eventually i gave in and gave him another 6 oz and he slept till 9.30m that morning.
i havev been in the house since sat!!!! and have got him in a routine of feeding at 8ish and nap at 9 for as long as he wants....yesterday he slept till 11.30am 2 and a half hours...in the pram of course!!
then i feed at 12.30 and he sleeps from 1 to 2.30ish and then feed again at 4 ish and let him sleep for only an hour!
i then get him in the bath at 7 but by this time he is super cranky!!!!so he feeds again at 7.30 and then bed!
god it sounds easy but its not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i swaddle him which really helps and the love me baby allows him to have his hands at his face...

congrats future!


----------



## trixie79

oh and conor is now over 6 kgs....14 pound 1!!!! jumped up to the 75 th centile! oops ...i call him conor, pudgy,sausage, and any other ridiculas name!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Trixie that pic of conor is so cute!! We should all add some pics as our babies are growing!

Baby2310, I can remember the soreness!! I was in so much pain, I never thought it was going to go away. It gets better!! My ped said all babies usually have their days and nights mixed up due to the fact that they are lulled to sleep by us moving around during the day. It took giada like 5-6 weeks to finally get it right. So glad callum is doing well!

So I need help ladies. Giada is sooooo fussy. She is great at night. Has no problems going to sleep, and will sleep anywhere between 7-10 hrs. If she wakes up at 7 hours, she feeds and does not fuss, and goes back to sleep without problems. But during the day she is fussing ALL the time. I dont know what to do. She is usually better if I take her for walk in the stroller or vigorously bounce her etc, but I can't do that all day long. I don't know what to do. SOmetimes she will have a good day and the fussing is very mild, mostly in the evening, but on many days lately the fussing has been all day. Any suggestions. I am about to pull my hair out!!!


----------



## trixie79

i have NO sugestions as conor is the exact same!!!!!!!!!!
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Stranje, have you got a swing or a bouncy chair. We have both, and the bouncy chair vibrates which she loves but the swing is amazing! Its the only way I can get things done in the house. x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Congrats to future :)

Baby try your best to get him switched over as my dd had hers messed up for a long time.. with him i turned the lights down at night.. well almost all off and he would eventually fall asleep.. then in the day keep it all bright.. he will get it sooner than later.. as for being sore you will be for quite some time.. but you forget it all and all is better 100 percent by your 6 week check up.. 

Bryce doesnt like to do much in the day either.. he is great at night.. he likes his bouncy the best.. didnt like the swing much though.. but oh well he hangs out in the bouncy or the couch.. for now till he rolls.. 

Cant believe how fast our lo's are growing..

Oh and im staying team cbfm for our next lo.. loved that thing so much.. going to use it to track my cycles till we start ttc.


----------



## _dreamer_

i meant to say i've lent our cbfm to my oh's aunt a couple of weeks ago (she's quite a lot younger than his mom, she's 38 and has been trying for quite a while). really hope she's as lucky as we all were.

sorry to hear giada seems to be very fussy in the daytime stranj, and conor trix. erin is usually reasonably good but she has a real problem with trapped wind, sometimes she SCREAMS about 10 mins after a feed and she is so hard to wind. i found infacol didnt help much, gripe water is better but still not great. while she is awake, i tend to move her between her vibrating chair, her playmat and her cot with her mobile on which she loves. she gets bored of one after about 15 mins. shes getting better at being entertained by things like that, ive got the cutest video of her talking to her mobile, and another of her hitting a hanging zebra and shouting at it lol. the evenings are still generally the fussiest, i try to remind myself at least she is sleeping well, i'd prefer that to getting no sleep

i'm sorry to hear your birth was traumatic baby. i also hope he sorts out his nights and days soon, hopefully wont take long.

trix - erins always been 75th centile lol, little chubby, she weighed 12lb10 at 8 weeks, i'm guessing shes at least 13 1/2 now if not more lol. 

her nickname is munchkin which we shortened to munch lol, also fits with her loving her food haha. all our family call her that poor thing


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks everyone. Today is a much better day. Yesterday was horrible. NOt only was she fussy all day, but she had horrible gas in the evening and even screamed through her feeding. It finally seemed to all pass. She went down at 9 and woke up at 2, which is very early, but at least she ate and went back to sleep within an hour and then slept til 7:30. It was very cold in the room and she broke out of her swaddle, so maybe that is why she woke up.

I don't know if this will help you trixie, and it may just be a coincidence, but I read something yesterday that made me realize I was not paying attention to when she was tired. She used to like her swing more, and the bouncy chair she liked less, but would last about 10 minutes. Today I started looking at the clock more. She woke up at 7:30 and I fed her at 8. Then I moved her from place to place because she only lasts on one thing for about 15 minutes. I never realized that this was normal. I figured if I was holding her she should be happy...wishful thinking for me! ANyway, at 9:30 she really started to fuss and I realized she had been up for 2 hours and needed a nap. In the past I would have tried to stimulate her more until she got really cranky and hten I would feed her a little to calm her down and let her fall asleep. I now think I was trying to stimulate her when she was tired, and she took the bottle not because she needed to eat, but because it calmed her down. Anyway so at 9:30 I took her to the rocking chair and gave her a pacifier and she took the pacifier the way she takes a bottle, like she has never eaten before. ANd within a minute she was asleep. After rocking her for 5 minutes I put her in the swing and she slept til 11, when I fed her again. After she finished eating at 12 I took her for a walk. She started to get a little cranky-not sure if she was too hot because normally she loves walks. Then I came home and sat her on my lap while I ate and she started getting really fussy and I realized it was 2pm. SO I took her to the rocking chair and gave her a pacifier and within 30 seconds she was asleep. I had no idea that I was misreading her. Again, everything could be different tomorrow, but it did open my eyes to the fact that she gets cranky when she is tired and needs help going to sleep during the day. Usually I have to let her get really cranky before she wears herself out and falls asleep. ANyway, sorry for the long post but I am so happy to be having a decent day. She just woke up after a half hour but seems content in her swing! We will see what tomorrow brings!

Giada was almost 15 pounds at her 9 week appt. She sounds like a total porker compared to everyone elses babies!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

dreamer, I had to switch to similac sensitive for that same reason. SHe does much better on it!


----------



## LadyL

Sorry to hear you had such a rough labor Baby. With time you'll forget all about it and be feeling back to normal!! Enjoy your precious new baby!!

Glad to hear you may have Giada's fussiness sorted out Stranje!! Isn't it funny that sometimes we try so hard to figure out what our little ones need, and once you've tried everything under the sun, it just hits you like "duh, that's all you needed!" I feel like I have those moments all the time!!


Can I just say how much I LOVE each and every one of you on this thread!! I am so glad you are all so excited about each of our kid's milestones and helpful when any of us has questions!! You don't always get that in other parts on this forum.

I say this because I posted a question in the breastfeeding section about mixing BM and rice cereal. Jack had his 2 month check up yesterday and all was well. I asked my ped if he thought it was ok if I tried a little cereal mixed with BM at his nighttime feed to see if he'd sleep longer. (he currently sleeps between 5-6 hrs). He said that was TOTALLY fine. That it may or may not work, but he was ok with me giving it a shot. He actually said 5 hrs is good for a breastfed baby, but I really think if he had just a touch extra it would probably help.

So, I posted this in the BF section to see if anyone had experience with this and how much did they suggest I mix to begin with, etc. And some of the responses were so not helpful. They are saying that it is absolutely not ok to introduce cereal this early, and that I should be happy he sleeps 5 hours. One lady even suggested that I'm not feeding him enough during the day. SERIOUSLY!!! I was not asking their opinion on if they thought giving him cereal was ok... I have already been told by my PEDIATRICIAN, who has been in practice for nearly 30 years and is one of THE BEST in my area, that it was ok. I was just asking for some advice about how to go about introducing it to MY son, not theirs. Every child is different. And some of my friends started giving cereal to their kids at 7 weeks. It just frustrates me when people try to act superior to me, and in a roundabout way, make me feel like I'm not as good a mother as they are. 

Maybe I'm being too sensitive about this, but I really do try not to impose judgement on how anyone else chooses to birth, feed, and raise their baby. Whether it be unmedicated birth or c/s, breast or bottle feeding, cloth vs disposable diaper. As long as the baby is getting fed and changed, who cares? What's most important is that he/she is loved unconditionally and we do whatever we can to keep them happy and safe.

Sorry for such a rant. Here's the link to the thread I started. I kinda want to reply back how they are making me feel, but I do not want to start drama or an argument. That's not my style.

https://www.babyandbump.com/breastfeeding/945619-mixing-rice-cereal-bm-much-9-week-old.html

Hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh my gosh Lady, I hate that breast feeding forum. I swear they are so judgmental. They totally made me feel like crap on that forum. Don't pay any attention to them!! My dr had warned me to stay away from the breast feeding nazis lol! I love all you gals too for this very reason...everyone is helpful and not judgmental! 

My mom used to mix one teaspoon of rice cereal with our formula before bed, and it did help us go longer. Maybe you could start small and see if it helps and then increase if you need to? Sorry I don't have better advice for you but let us know what you decide and your results!


----------



## LadyL

Thanks stranje!! I hardly ever go in that forum bc of that reason!! I'm not ever going back!! Haha! 

I'm gonna try it tonight and am just gonna mix a small amount with his bottle and see how that goes. I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## LadyL

Well, I ended up replying back. I wasn't going to, but someone had the nerve to say she felt sorry for my kid. And why did I even bother having kids if I was going to be bothered with having to wake up at night to feed him!! Wow! I couldn't just sit there and read such harsh comments without defending myself and the love I have for my son!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I had to respond to that thread because it just boils my blood. THat whole forum should be shut down...they are such a bunch of judgmental bitches (excuse my language, but I couldn't think of a nicer word) I wonder what they would think of the fact that I have let my baby cry in her swing while I took a shower. I'm sure that would be child abuse in their eyes. Sorry you had to deal with that ladyL. I'm interested in hearing how the rice cereal goes! Even an extra hour can be very helpful!


----------



## trixie79

my god lady wat cows!!!.......im a health visitor and would recommend no sleeping in beds and no early feeding....but OMG when you have your own baby all that theory goes out the window!!!!!!!!!ill be feeding conor earlier to get rid of the reflux!!!!!!!!!!
and as for bed i take him in with me in the mornings!!!!!
i must be a crap health visitor!!!!

anywho.....conor slept ALL night!!!!!7.30 AND ITS NOW 8AM AND IS SLEEPING STILL WITH DADDY UPSTAIRS!!!! i took him in when he woke at 6.30am..
OMG its bliss!

stranje i have been reading conors cues now too and some days are better than others........i have ordered a love u zoo jumperoo cause he is a little goer!!
the swing is ok but he wont sit in the bouncer anymore and we use the pram for naps at the minute!

every baby is different and we do wat we need to do to make life easier....so lady you feed him if you want and dont listen to those judgemental cows who's lives and babies are bloody perfect! xxx


----------



## Fizzio

Those replies to your post have brought out of lurking Lady! I am incensed by it. You know your baby better than anyone and you are an intelligent and loving Mum and will do what you feel is right for your baby. I know my Mum gave me and brother baby rice at 3 months. I can't help with how much you should give him but as for the routine, I have my Amber in a routine for feeds (FF) and it works for her and me. I feel sorry for all those ladies on that thread who are so judgmental plus the one who had a 7 month old that fed every 2 hours - that would drive me insane. I definitely subscribe to the happy, less stressed Mum will help lead to happy baby. (Although I have a happy baby and I am a not so happy Mum due to PND but I'm getting there!) xx


----------



## baby2310

Take no notice lady. Those stupid cows don't know what they re talkin about. You know your child best. Don't let anyone make you doubt that. It really pisses me off when people reply to judge. I wish they wouldn't bother replying if they got nothing useful to say grrrr!!!!


----------



## LadyL

Thanks ladies!! I feel the love!! I did give him a touch of cereal last night (1 tbsp to 6 oz BM)....and guess what!! He's still ALIVE!! OMG!! Haha!

But really, it didn't do much as far as helping him sleep longer. Still woke at 1, but he tolerated it well. No gas or tummy issues, and no crazy diaper explosions or anything. I'm sure since I gave him such a minuscule amount, I'm sure it didn't hurt anything.

Stranje, I have had to let Jack scream sometimes while I do some things too. He always tends to wake and start crying as soon as I hook myself up to the breast pump, and it's nearly impossible for me to pick him up to console him. My doctor said no baby has ever died from crying too long! 

Trixie, that is such awesome news that Conor slept for so long!! Hopefully Jack will be following along his footsteps soon enough.

Fizzio, I'm glad to hear things are getting better for you.  Please don't hesitate coming to us with anything. Unlike some of the other forums on here, we are all here to help each other and not pass judgment on others. And things will get better for you with time. I think everyone goes through a touch of PND, some just more than others. I never really believed that before having Jack, but I totally understand now.


----------



## StranjeGirl

So glad you got your thread closed lady...I honestly hate that forum. I think people didn't realize that it wasn't about the advice given, it was about HOW it was given. I was even surprised at the moderator. Oh well, sorry to hear you didn't get any extra sleep. Will she take more than her normal amt before bed? Maybe if she eats more then she will sleep longer?

I came to the realization today that I am just not going to figure giada out. She is a baby and every day is different lol. Just when I think I have everything under control, I realize I do not! The things I did yesterday that worked so well, didn't work at all today. ALthoguh she was pretty good today so no complaints. I fed her extra during the day to see if she will go longer tonight. She usually goes down at 9pm and she fell asleep at like 6:45pm, so I woke her up at 8:45 to feed her and put her back down. Not sure if that late sleeping will mess her up, but she only slept an hour and a half earlier in the day. 

So glad conor did so well trixie!!! DId you do anything differently that you can think of? 

Does anyone else feel that DH or OH just doesn't understand what it is like to take care of a baby all day? Dh and I got into an argument tonight and I am really upset. I know he is very stressed and tired and probably just taking it out on me, and I am very tired too. ALthough we have talked about it and he says he understands how difficult it is to care for a child, sometimes, like tonight when we were arguing, he makes comments like "you sit around all day and take care of the baby" and he said it in a way that made it seem like it wasn't a very difficult job. I get so offended at this because I feel like he really doesn't understand. When he has to take care of the baby he realizes it is very demanding, but I also get everything prepared for him, and that is all he has to do. At that time he is not having to take care of the house, pay the bills, go to the grocery store, continue unpacking since we've moved, do the babies laundry, order diapers and formula etc. I feel like even understanding men dont REALLY understand. And especially that first month when everything is so painful. I don't know it just really bothers me. Does anyone else feel this way?

Well happy Easter to everyone celebrating! I hope you are feeling a bit better Fizzio. I know it takes a little time, but hang in there!


----------



## LadyL

Thanks Stranje, I'm glad to have that stupid thread closed too! I know, I don't think anyone was understanding that I didn't have a problem with them trying to explain the risks to me (which I was already aware of), it was how they were saying. And some were just downright mean!! And I also thought the moderator was a bit biased against me too, but perhaps she only read the last post I wrote (which was kinda mean, but I had had enough!!), but all the others I wrote, I felt were classy and not nearly as mean as what the others had written. But oh well, that's behind me, and I won't be going back into that forum again!!

Sorry Giada turned the tables again on you. I think the only predictable thing about babies, is that they are unpredictable!! Ha! One day, they are the most placid, sweet little things, and the next they can be screaming monsters! Ha. We just have to take it day by day.

And yes, I know what you mean about husbands not fully understanding how taxing it can be taking care of a baby all day. My husband is really helpful and he will even get up at night to feed Jack while I pump. I'm really lucky to have him help, but I feel like sometimes he'll come in from work and wonder why the house isn't clean or why I haven't had a chance to cook supper. It's like, the baby has been crying all day, won't take a nap, and I haven't even had a chance to take a shower!!! Even when the baby is having a good day, it's still hard. It's like your brain always has to be "on". It can be very tiring. And not to mention our hormones are still trying to balance themselves out. 

I can't remember, are you going back to work? I'm hoping some of these things will be better once I go back to work, and DH and I will be on similar footing then. But still, like you said, I'll be the one getting all of Jack's things ready for the nanny and bathing him and things like that, so it will still be a bit harder on me I guess. Oh well, I guess that's why we're called "mama"!!

Happy Easter to everyone! I'm off to my parent's for the afternoon to celebrate and eat yummy food!!


----------



## LadyL

Oh, forgot to say, I gave the cereal bottle again last night, and Jack slept an hour longer than he normally does!! He woke up at 3, and then he only took half the amount of his bottle than normal, and went right back to sleep, then he slept til 6, and only took 3 oz then too. So, I don't know if it was the cereal or not, but I am one happy mama!! I hope he continues this new sleep/eat pattern.


----------



## Claire1

Sorry to hear about the other thread lady, I dont tend to go on much else now as I got fed up of people being rude and judgemental on threads. I'm sticking with you gals!!
great news about the cereal doing its job, might give it a go myself! Darcey still tends to do a 5hr stretch and then back to 3hrs so might be worth it.

I agree with you Straje, you cant read babies..well I cant read mine. Every day is different for us but we get by.

Hope you're feeling rested Trixie, hope it contiues for you.

Glad your feeling a bit better Fizzio. x


----------



## Tobaira

hey girls - have been crazy busy lately, my in-laws left after 2.5 mos and I am super busy all the time now. Hope everyone is doing well, sorry I don't have time to read through the posts. Just wanted to let you all know that it turns out the girls are identical - we had a genetics/dna test done to check since the doctor's said they were fraternal but they look so much alike. Turns out the docs were wrong!

hope everyone had a wonderful Easter, we took the girls to my parents to see the family - first time the cousins got to meet them so that was cool. I'll try to get on later this week and catch up. my sister-in-law will be with us this next week so hopefully I'll have a moment or two free!


----------



## trixie79

That's great Tobaira glad you and the girls are well...

Conor is back to waking at 3 am but that's ok cause at least it's a regular thing!!! The sleeping through that nite was obviously a fluck!!! Ah well!

He still cries a lot during the day but at least when he goes to bed at 8 he will stay ther till 3 then have 6 oz and then sleep till 7! Can't complain abt that!
The only thing is that he refuses to finish at least 2 of his feeds... Only the past week! He drools a lot so I know the teeth are a comin!!! Great! Wonder is that why he not eating as much???

I agree wit OH not having a clue but mine had been at home a lot and I can even see him frustrated wit Conor sometimes so I know he knows it's hard work. I gave out to him abt the housework though.... He would sit and watch me do it!!!!! Men!

The sex life has gone down the swanny though... Any one else???


----------



## baby2310

Hey ladies hope you all had a fab easter!

We have had a few unsettled days, Callum has been awake most of the day and night for the past 3 days! Looks like he's had his growth spurt as midwife weighed him today and he is now 8 lbs 10 ozs! He has put on 13 ozs in a week!
Today is the first day he has started to settle again so guessing the growth spurt is what was causing it.
He's a very good baby, only seems to cry when he is hungry and even at 12 days seems to have a sort of routine, feeding every 3 hours or so. Feel very blessed at the moment, although will be lovely when he starts sleeping for longer at night :)
Glad the girls are doing well Tobaira.
Sorry the through the night sleep was a fluke trixie, at least he has a routine though. Hope the teething period isn't too stressful for you. My sil is trying to using the teething powder to settle her 6 month old and it goes everywhere, think they're going to swap back to bonjela. Also she has some teething rings which you can put in the fridge for him to chew on.


----------



## trixie79

Yeah I give him Aston and parson powder and embasol as well on his dummy! 

He is 12 weeks today!!! Doesn't time fly!


----------



## baby2310

Can't believe how old the babies are, i still remember most of you ladies getting your :bfp: Its amazing how quick the time has passed!


----------



## lilrojo

Love your avatar pic baby so cute.. :)

Happy to hear everyone is doing well..

Bryce is doing great.. growing so fast.. have his 2 month appt this upcoming monday.. he's sleeping a good 5 hours at night too so thats been great.. also my dd is potty trained so only one diaper to change for now.. :) she is almost 3.. time is going so fast..


----------



## StranjeGirl

So glad everyone is doing well!

Trixie I swear our babies are twins! Giada slept for almost 10 hours 2 nights in a row, sunday and monday, and then last night she woke up at 3:30 after only 6 hours. I don't understand. I can see varying by an hour or so, but 4 hours?? ANd she is hungry when she gets up too. She ate 8 oz. Oh well, Like you I am not complaining because she eats and then goes back to sleep. Unfortunately it takes her an hour to eat the 8 oz but at least there is no fussing or anything. 

Oh no, she is waking up! I haven't even taken a shower yet!!! Hope everyone is feeling well!!


----------



## Claire1

Darcey is the same Lilrojo, she does 5hrs then every 3hrs. Though last night was weird, she only did 2hrs after she went down then 4hrs, I dont know...we seem to be all over the place sometimes. 

Ladies with sleeping babies, would you say they sleep better if they've eaten more during the day?? I only ask because she is nearly 9 weeks old and on a maximum of 5oz, but she can take anything from 3-5oz during the day every 3-4 hrs. I wonder if I try and harder to get her to take more she might sleep better?? Wishful thinking!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire I haven't been able to totally figure it out, but I do think taking more during the day really helps. Sometimes it doesn't, but I think that may be when she needs even more for growing. Giada eats a lot right before bed. I do bottle then bed, and if she starts to fall asleep while eating, I change her diaper to make sure she gets as much as she needs before going to bed. She usually just naturally eats more at that feeding. You could give it a try trying to feed her a bit more, especially before bed, and see if it helps. I wish babies were easier to understand!


----------



## Claire1

Erugh, I know. I dont understand mine at all ;) 

Well, last night was the same. She fed at 10 took about 5oz and slept till 12am, then fed and up at 4am and been awake since then...its now nearly 8am!!! I'm soooo tired :( Why is she going backwards, thought they were supposed to get easier around 8 weeks ha ha.

Ive een thinking today if this continues till sunday, then I might try and get onto a routine. Ive been pretty much led by her, but it doesnt seem to be doing much! 

All though, do you think they can sleep too much during the day? She loves her swing and its the only place she will nap properly apart from the pram. Shes been taking a long nap in the afternoon. She only ever cat napped before we got the swing, she would wake as soon as we put her down. How long do your lo's nap for? I might have to try and start putting her down somewhere for a proper sleep, because at the moment its pretty much where ever she drops off to sleep, normally her swing. It could be difficult to start with because hubby works nights and she would probably cry for the first few days. 

I'm really am at a loose end, Ive the contented baby book and 12hrs sleep by 12 weeks books, but ive always been reluctant to do a strict routine because sometimes they're not very flexible and too regimented. Im also out lots during the day and im not sure how it would work when im out and about...its my fault because I find it really hard to stay in. The days seem harder to me if im in all day...selfish isn't it! Making a rod for my own back!!

I really hope this routine doesnt continue!


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> So glad everyone is doing well!
> 
> Trixie I swear our babies are twins! Giada slept for almost 10 hours 2 nights in a row, sunday and monday, and then last night she woke up at 3:30 after only 6 hours. I don't understand. I can see varying by an hour or so, but 4 hours?? ANd she is hungry when she gets up too. She ate 8 oz. Oh well, Like you I am not complaining because she eats and then goes back to sleep. Unfortunately it takes her an hour to eat the 8 oz but at least there is no fussing or anything.
> 
> Oh no, she is waking up! I haven't even taken a shower yet!!! Hope everyone is feeling well!!

LOL conor slept from 7pm till 6am this morning.....bet you ill be up in the middle of the night tonite!
have to go now in to the neigbours house for coffee and listen to her bumming abt her perfect baby and how good he is!!!!!!!!!!cant wait!


----------



## Fizzio

Claire, I have the Contented Baby book and have loosely followed her routines for feeding and have done since 2 weeks old (now nearly 10 weeks). It has worked for us and has certainly worked for Amber. I don't feed her on the dot as the book suggests but she asks for the feed in the half hour before or after it is due. Amber has a split feed before bedtime to help fill her up. So has a bottle at 5pm (4oz) and then some more at 6.30 (3oz ish) just before she goes down to bed. She then sleeps from 7 to 10.30 ish when my DH wakes her for a "dream feed" where she takes 2-3oz and then she is sleeping from 11pm to just after 6am.

I dont follow the daytime nap routine from Contented Baby though as Amber needs more sleep than the book suggests and often needs to sleep after a feed and then have "playtime" when she wakes up. I am lucky that she will sleep anywhere - cot, pram, playgym.

Dont know if any of that helps but the feeding routine has been a godsend to me as I know when she will be hungry rather than it being different everyday.

Hello to everyone - I'm still here. Finding life tough but thankfully my baby is good to me :)



Claire1 said:


> Erugh, I know. I dont understand mine at all ;)
> 
> Well, last night was the same. She fed at 10 took about 5oz and slept till 12am, then fed and up at 4am and been awake since then...its now nearly 8am!!! I'm soooo tired :( Why is she going backwards, thought they were supposed to get easier around 8 weeks ha ha.
> 
> Ive een thinking today if this continues till sunday, then I might try and get onto a routine. Ive been pretty much led by her, but it doesnt seem to be doing much!
> 
> All though, do you think they can sleep too much during the day? She loves her swing and its the only place she will nap properly apart from the pram. Shes been taking a long nap in the afternoon. She only ever cat napped before we got the swing, she would wake as soon as we put her down. How long do your lo's nap for? I might have to try and start putting her down somewhere for a proper sleep, because at the moment its pretty much where ever she drops off to sleep, normally her swing. It could be difficult to start with because hubby works nights and she would probably cry for the first few days.
> 
> I'm really am at a loose end, Ive the contented baby book and 12hrs sleep by 12 weeks books, but ive always been reluctant to do a strict routine because sometimes they're not very flexible and too regimented. Im also out lots during the day and im not sure how it would work when im out and about...its my fault because I find it really hard to stay in. The days seem harder to me if im in all day...selfish isn't it! Making a rod for my own back!!
> 
> I really hope this routine doesnt continue!


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's great trixie! I hope it happens again tonight for you! Oh, and I forgot to mention about the sex thing that I think it is pretty normal for sex to go down the drain right now. Mine is actually better now because I had horrible pain for 2 years and then not allowed to have sex during pregnancy, and now I so far haven't had any pain since giving birth(but we've only dtd 3 times)....so for me it is better, but compared to an average sex life mine still stinks lol. I think our hormones are still adjusting and we are just plain tired from taking care of a baby!

Claire I'm so sorry you are not getting enough sleep. I will say it was right at about 8 weeks that Giada got better. Than being said I still freak out that she is going backwards at times. For example last night she went to bed at 9pm, woke up at 1am and then again at 6am (had peed all over herself) She hasn't done that since she was like 5 weeks old. But I have realized that she will have a bad night or two and then resume better sleep. Unfortunately she is having more bad nights than in the past, but it started when I got her new swaddle. I am going to try to put some more velcro in to see if it wil hold her arms in better. I tried to put her on a schedule too, but it got really difficult as her body doesn't seem to want to be on one. I try to stretch out her feedings as much as I can, but sometimes she is hungry after 2 hours and i end up feeding her. She also sleeps during the day, and I haven't seen taht it has affected her sleep. She didn't sleep much yesterday so I thought she would sleep long at night and instead she didn't. HOwever, in the beginning she had her days and nights mixed up...and for that I worked hard at keeping her up during the day. I also started with a bed time routine. During the day I feed her out in the living room and don't worry about noise and she sleeps anywhere...swing, car seat, portable bassinet, on me etc, and for her last feed i go into our bedroom on the rocking chair and either have it quiet or with soft music playing. I feed her 75% of the bottle then change her diaper and put her in her sleep sack but keep her arms unswaddled. I turn off the light and feed her the rest and put her laying on my legs and rock her til she starts to fall asleep. Then I swaddle her arms and put her in bed and turn on her sleepy sheep which I think plays for 25 minutes. I try to keep the room somewhat quiet. I don't know if this helped at all, but she does go to sleep very easily. Then if/when she wakes in the middle of the night I pick her up, take her arms out of the swaddle and feed her and again change her diaper 75% the way through (I didn't last night and she leaked all over...lesson learned lol) and then rock her back to sleep. I try my best not to engage her her and I don't turn the light on. I don't know if this helped at all, but at least when she does wake she does not stay up or fuss...she eats and then within about 5-10 minutes she is back sleeping. I have read that cluster feeding before bed, like Fizzio suggested, helps. I will have to try that. I got a book called the "no cry sleep solution" so when it arrives if it has any good tips I'll let you know!

Glad baby is doing well Fizzio! Hope you are getting some rest and starting to feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

your so lucky that your babies will sleep anywer, conor is very difficult to get to nap during the day and has to be rocked and then i lie him on my bed.....(while he is still too young to roll off!) and a chair downstairs or the pram...but the mood has to be quiet....like no tv or anything on!!! otherwise he wouldnt sleep at all!

i have to say though i feed him downstairs in the middle of the night and usually watch sex and the city that i have recorded so he isnt sensitive to sound at 3am!!!

i mite try that cluster feed....he is soooo tired and grumpy by 6 pm every single nite that bath time is now 6.15 and bed is by 7.30 if i can stretch it out....he takes 6/7 oz 4/5 feeds............he even had a 15 min nap at 5.45pm....lets see if that mucks up the sleep tonite???


----------



## baby2310

Callum is still really unsettled. It looks like his wind is really hurting him, i think he might have a touch of reflux, looks like he is trying not to burp cos of the pain! Going to have to get an appt with doctors and see if i can get some baby gaviscon.
Have tried raising his moses basket - not sure if it's going to help but HV recommended it.
Also putting dentinox in his nightime feeds to help with his wind as he is really strggling.
He has been straining for a poop throughout the day and only managed to go at 8pm tonight!
I feel so bad, he's clearly experiencing pain and i can't do anything to help!


----------



## StranjeGirl

So sorry baby that callum is getting tummy aches. Are you breast or bottle feeding? If bottle feeding, can you try different formulas? I had to try a few different ones and finally found that she did best on a lactose free one. If you are breast feeding it is harder...some people have had luck with eliminating some foods (like dairy and soy) from their diet. THe lactation consultant told me that is not usually necessary though, so not sure who to believe.

I kinda tried cluster feeding tonight, but I am afraid it will back fire on me because she did not get a full feeding right before bed. She was too full to eat her usual 7-9 ounces. She was also in quite a bad mood tonight. Oh well. I'm off to bed and nervous lol. Oh and I have to rock or bounce to sleep for naps too trixie..and heaven forbid I wait too long and she gets over tired...then it's a real problem! For some reason night is much easier.

I found this youtube video to help keep babies swaddled for those who are interested. I am going to try it because giada was a great sleeper and progressing well with sleeping until I bought the next size up swaddle which she can break out of. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOnsKlluHIg


----------



## Claire1

Thanks ladies, she was better last night. She almost did her normal routine, im going to try and stretch out her feeds abit though because yesterday was only taking 3oz all day even before bed, thats when she usually eats most. So im hoping if I try and drag them out a bit she might take a bit more and feel more satisfied. Im also going to try and get her to bed earlier, my health visitor said she might be overtired.

She was sooo grumpy yesterday, crying pretty much all day which is unllike her. I dont know if she is teething, or has wind but something wasn't right yesterday. I felt so sorry for her.

Im going to have a read of the contented baby, my friend followed it loosely and her baby done well on it. Got to be worth a go. From what I gather it seems fairly straight forward. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend :)


----------



## Claire1

Fizzio, Ive had a quick read of the book and it seems fairly straight forward. Are you still feeding every 3hrs?

As it worked out I was up at 7.30 this morning so thought I'd give the plan a go. Followed loosely, like you the nap times are'nt the same. I find it hard to keep her from napping 4pm onwards but...she was in bed asleep at about 7.15 result!!! Lets hope she stays there ha ha. 
I'm going to try harder tomorrow to keep her from sleeping too late. She did her split feed quite well. I only had to settle her twice...im so chuffed. I dont know what to do with my evening now??
I dont know what the night will bring, but either way we achieved something tonight lets hope it continues.

On another note, I think she might be unsettled and crying more because I think shes teething early. She was 2 weeks late, i dont know if that makes any difference?? But she's sucking her fists more and playing with her ears, we've also had some runny nappy explosions. Im going to invest in a teething ring and some bonjela to see if that helps.

Hope you're feeling better fizzio xx

Thanks for the swaddle clip Stranje, I still havent bought one but its good to have an idea about it.

Hope your little one feels better baby.

Hope you do well with the cluster feeds Trixie, Darcey often feeds more in the evening x


----------



## trixie79

well i didnt try the cluster feeds yet as he had his main nap tonite at 4pm till 5.30 and cried in the bath and until i gave him his last feed at 7....well 6.35 to be precise!!! he is sleeping sound now, but only ate 4/5 oz for his 4 feeds today....god i hope he sleeps well.

i defo think that conor has been teething from birth...the fist are constantly in the mouth and the drool is unreal....i find the embasol to be working well.

baby i soooo hope that callum doesnt have reflux....its bloody hell on earth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we tried gaviscon and it made him throw up....
he was on aptimal and was soo constipated that we tried aptimal comfort and that made him worse the screaming was unbearable...hours and hours....
then we wer put on enfamil AR and that plus the ranitidine settled him for at least 2 weeks...then hell broke loose again!!! so off to paeds i trotted and got him on losec mupps which has defo changed everything for the better even though he can be still grumpy he is defo not in as much pain!

we tried colief....made him sick!
infacol....worked abit
and gripe water worked really well but made him scream even harder...

all babies are different but if you think he has reflux get it sorted now.....if you dont see a change in 2 days after starting something move on but the food needs at least a week to see a difference....dont listen to the doc when he says give it 2 weeks .....you will be pulling your hair out!!!!

afm conor has started to really smile and respond but he has been so unhappy for 12 weeks .....do you think this will affect his development?????has gaida started to giggle yet stranje???? conor did twice but by pure accident!!!!and hasnt done it since....it totally melted my heart to fiinally hear his wee voice! and he will say ehh oohh!!!its adorable.


----------



## Claire1

Aww, how cute Trixie.
Dont quote me on this, but I was reading in this contented baby book that colic/reflux what ever can be down to over feeding. Either too much food in one go or feeds to close together and not having time to digest. Whether or not thats true I dont know and I guess you'll only know your self, but it suggests try to stretch out feeds if feeding between 2-3 hrs? 
In my case, infacol helped with darcey but each baby is different. Fingers crossed it will pass baby.


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies, i think raising the basket may have helped a little.
He's on 4oz every 3 hours at the moment, using SMA and we give him a break after 2 ozs to wind him and let his milk settle so that he doesn't guzzle it down too quick.
Fed him at 7 tonight and he is already going for his fists, his signal that he wants milk. Have given him his dummy in the hope to stretch him out to 3 hours.
It doesn't help that he is doing 1 massive poop a day either. I think if he did several throughout the day he'd feel better. It's all being stored though and he seems to go every day at 8pm ish.
Got to register him at my surgery, i wish they provided you with all the essential forms when they're born rather than make you traipse around gathering them all!
It's a nightmare as still not 100% myself but doctor wants me to go in to register him.
Ah well part and parcel of being a mom i guess.

Fingers crossed your little one's sleep soundly for you tonight ladies x x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Glad raising the basket helped baby. How do you know if the baby has reflux that needs help? Giada spits up constantly, and has since day one, and I feel like i often hear her spitting up in the back of her throat and swallowing it back down. However, it doesn't seem to bother her. Many times she spits up while laying on her changing table and starts smiling right after. Is it only a problem if the baby seems to have a problem with it?

Claire I have heard that some, not many but some, babies are born with teeth, so it is definitely possible. I just yesterday noticed GIada grabbing her ears while eating and tired. Is this a sign of teething? I wonder if that is what is wrong with her as last night was even worse than the night before. She went down at 9pm and woke at 2, but this time she did not fall back asleep easily. She only ate 6 oz rather than her 7-8 oz and then did not want to go to sleep wiht me rocking her. I had to get up and bounce her and she did not go back to sleep til 3:15 and then woke at 5. She at an ounce or 2 and fell back asleep by 5:30. This was by far her worst night in a very long time, as even if she wakes up hungry, she does not fuss. Then she doesnt' want to seem to eat lately. She eats an ounce and spits the bottle out, and then 40 minutes later will want it and finishes most to all of it and falls asleep. She used to eat and be up and then sleep and wake up hungry. Now she seems to fall asleep eating and then is not ready to eat when she wakes up. My friend whose son was born on the same day said she thinks it is normal and it will pass soon. I really hope so because it affects how I am with her during the day. WHen she was a newborn I was very sleep deprived but she didn't need much stimulation. She was happy eating and then sitting on my lap til she fell asleep. Now with very little broken sleep I am not feeling well and it's hard to get the energy to play and keep her stimulated. Oh well, hopefully it will pass. I am going to try to put her to bed a bit earlier and still give her a feed around 8:30-9:00, so we will see how that goes. 

Trixie GIada makes tons of noises and always has, so I have heard many "giggles", but her "giggles" were not related to when she was happy...they were just random noises like her others. However 2 days ago she giggled twice while I was playing paddycake with her and I am hoping it was more than just a coincidence! I can't wait for her to do it consistently! ANd I absolutely do NOT think that conor being fussy for 12 weeks is going to affect his development in any way. My niece(brother's daughter) was the fussiest baby ever and did not smile forever!!! She is now 16 and the sweetest and smartest child that I have ever met. She was glued to her mom as a toddler and still difficult with anyone else, and then all of a sudden she grew out of it and is so kind and affectionate and a straight A student. My other niece(sister's daughter) was a super happy baby and loved everyone and slept great and she is now 16 and is a somewhat difficult child. So I dont think that the first 12 weeks will say anything about how a child will turn out! My two nieces have been parented in very different ways and I think this is what mostly made them who they are!

I have to look up the contented baby book. I just recieved the no cry sleep solution book, but am realizing it is for parents who have real sleep problems where the baby is waking up every hour or 2, and not because they are hungry (and not newborns) I will still read it though to try in case Giada stays on this weird schedule. 
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Fizzio

Claire1 said:


> Fizzio, Ive had a quick read of the book and it seems fairly straight forward. Are you still feeding every 3hrs?
> 
> As it worked out I was up at 7.30 this morning so thought I'd give the plan a go. Followed loosely, like you the nap times are'nt the same. I find it hard to keep her from napping 4pm onwards but...she was in bed asleep at about 7.15 result!!! Lets hope she stays there ha ha.
> I'm going to try harder tomorrow to keep her from sleeping too late. She did her split feed quite well. I only had to settle her twice...im so chuffed. I dont know what to do with my evening now??
> I dont know what the night will bring, but either way we achieved something tonight lets hope it continues.
> 
> On another note, I think she might be unsettled and crying more because I think shes teething early. She was 2 weeks late, i dont know if that makes any difference?? But she's sucking her fists more and playing with her ears, we've also had some runny nappy explosions. Im going to invest in a teething ring and some bonjela to see if that helps.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better fizzio xx
> 
> Thanks for the swaddle clip Stranje, I still havent bought one but its good to have an idea about it.
> 
> Hope your little one feels better baby.
> 
> Hope you do well with the cluster feeds Trixie, Darcey often feeds more in the evening x

Claire - I hope Darcey stayed asleep for you. I feed Amber 3-4 hourly (loosely as per Contented baby) with the idea she gets all the milk she needs between 7am and 11pm (what the book recommends) and it works for us. Her feeds have moved about a bit but at the moment this is her routine - in case it helps anyone.
06.15 (this is when she wakes at the mo) with a top up roughly an hour later to keep her going to the next feed, 10.45, 14.00, 17.00, 18.30 and then 22.45. The amount she takes at each feed varies each day - some days she is really hungry, others like today she isn't so bothered. 

She now naps after her top up at 07.30 so I can get showered and stops me finding myself still in my PJs late morning! 

I'm starting to feel a little better but got a long way to go. Wish I could sleep - Amber sleeps but I don't. Currently 02.40 and sleep has been elusive since 1am.

Anyway hello to everyone. Thank you for not forgetting about me. I'm struggling to keep up with everyone's news at the mo as concentration poor xx


----------



## Claire1

Well ladies, I am one happy mummy today. Darcey went down just gone 7pm and stayed there. I gave her a dream feed at 10.30pm and she went till 4.00 am! Well chuffed that was her longest sleep ever. Im still feeding every 3hrs but will keep her up from 5pm, bath, bottle then bed. Lets hope it works tonight :)

Stranje, playing with their ears is a sign of teething. Im convinced Darcey has started, but hope it will stop soon. Like Giada, she isnt taking nearly as much milk and is far more fisty then before. She only seems to take 3oz each feed at the moment, only sometimes taking 4-5. I've also bought the next size up teat for her bottles, im wondering if she is trying too hard to get the milk out and is getting bored...worth a shot!

Hope you get more sleep fizzio x


----------



## baby2310

Stranje, i would say it's only if it bothers baby.Callum is having a really bad time of it tonight. He still hasn't settled since feeding at 8.30. He took 4 ozs then and we couldn't get him to take his dummy, has ended up having another 2 ozs of formula on top!
Hate seeing him in pain, don't know what to do anymore. Roll on monday so can speak to gp x


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! Wow, you guys have been chatty over the last few days!! Haha! Sorry, I've been reading, but not posting. I've just been feeling pretty down this past week.

I feel like we are at a standstill with Jack. He is not sleeping any longer. He's been pretty consistent with waking at about 2am for a feed, then again between 5-6 every single morning!! I am just so run-down and feel like he's never gonna get better. I guess I just had these high hopes that he'd be sleeping through the night before I go back to work. I go back in less than 2 weeks, and I just don't know what I'm gonna do if I have to keep waking up in the middle of the night and still get up and go to work everyday!! And the past few mornings, he's waking nearly every hour, and I have to go in his room and rub his tummy for a minute and sometimes give him a pacifier. It usually helps him go back to sleep, but still, just the getting up is getting so tiring. I've tried following the 12 hours sleep by 12 weeks old book (loosely). It's just a bit too strict for my liking, but it doesn't seem to help. He gets 6 oz/feeding during the day, 8 oz at the last feeding at 8pm. Then when he wakes at around 2, I give him 5 oz. He was getting about 3 oz at the 5am feeding, but the last 2 mornings, I've been able to give him a paci and soothe him till his 8 am feeding. So I guess that is some progress. But he's still waking up at these times. And even some in between. I keep him up from 4pm till bedtime, but it doesn't seem to make much difference. I guess it's just so frustrating because it seems everyone I know, their kids were sleeping through the night when they were 10 weeks old. I just don't know what else I can do to help speed the process along. I need it for my sanity, and honestly, it's causing my marriage to suffer somewhat. If my DH wakes to help me out, I am a huge bitch to him (sorry for the language, but that's what I am)!! Me, plus no sleep, makes me extremely grumpy!! And I feel so bad because he is actually helping (which I know a lot of other women don't get the kind of help I get). Then I start feeling guilty because I get so frustrated and upset and feel like I am not a good mother and that I'm not cut out for this whole parenting thing. I know it's all in my head, but I can't help feel this way......

AND, on top of all that, I am really starting to HATE pumping. I feel like it's dragging me down. I stay sick half the time running fevers and staying achy all over. I know it's from not getting enough nutrition and what good I do get, comes out in my milk and leaves me feeling run-down. If I'm lazy and don't pump during the night, I wake up in agony from my breasts being so full. I'm just beginning to wonder if it's worth all the hassle. But, again, I will just feel so guilty if I stop just because I'm tired of it. It's not fair to Jack, and I think of all the other mom's who want to be able to breastfeed their child and can't. And, don't get me wrong, I am not one of those people who thinks formula is the devil. I plan on FF him at some point anyways. But my ultimate goal was to make it to 6 months. I just hate to stop just because, especially since my supply is excellent and Jack is thriving on it. Ugh, I don't know. My husband is very supportive of my decision to stop if I want. I guess I'm gonna try to stick with it for the next two weeks till I start back to work and re-evaluate then. I guess I'll just be disappointed in myself for stopping. 

I'm so sorry for the rant ladies; just been needing to vent!!

Hope you all have lovely weekends and I hope everyone's babies are behaving better than mine!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-

Fizzio, I am so glad you are starting to feel a bit better. I hope you have some good support and keep working at it! Remember that this doesn't last forever, but I know it's hard to put effort into feeling better when you are not feeling yourself. Take it step by step :hugs:

Baby I hope Callum feels better soon and very interested in hearing what gp has to say.

Glad you had a good night Claire! I tried the next size nipples but Giada tends to choke with even the slow nipples. She eats too fast and eats when she's asleep and with the standard flow ones she always chokes. Maybe I should try again though!

LadyL I am so sorry Jack is keeping you up. You have to do what is right for your family!! I felt horrible for not being able to breast feed, and my friend whose son was born the same day as Giada felt horrible for quitting at 2 months because she was getting very depressed and had so much pain and lack of sleep, but you know what, you have to do what is best for both of you. My pediatrician told me that in a perfect world everyone would breast feed and things would be great, but in reality he would much rather see and happy formula feeding mom than an unhappy breastfeeding mom because it is more important for the baby that the mom has some sanity. I told him I wasn't depressed, just very sleep deprived, and he said "well I don't see how being so sleep deprived can be healthy and how it couldn't affect you" He was right. I tortured myself for weeks more and thankfully Giada finally made the decision for me when she refused to bf. I'm not saying you should give it up, but if you want to cut down, or give it up, please don't feel bad. You are a wonderful mother for even worrying about this. I know we all put our babies first, but sometimes we have to take care of ourselves in order to be able to take care of our babies. My dr was thrilled when I stopped breast feeding because he said he sees so much depression in bf moms, and I totally see why. Many of us either make not enough milk, too much milk, are in pain, or are up all night feeding and pumping. As for the sleep. Is he hungry? If he is, there is not much you can do. I tried today to feed Giada extra throughout the day to see if that helps at night, but it's tough if hunger is what is waking them. If it is just him waking, then swaddling *should* help. Babies have a startle reflex in their sleep that makes their arms flail and wakes them up. Hang in there. Keep reminding yourself that this is temporary and you will get through it, no matter what you decide to do!!

As for me, Giada had her 3rd terrible night in a row. I fed her extra today and I am praying it goes a bit longer as the broken sleep is getting to me (i know you can sympathize ladyl!) I also zipped her arms in her sleepsack because she keeps breaking out of her swaddle, or she gets upset trying to get out of it. Last night she woke up at 1am and I put her back to sleep at 1:50 and 5 minutes later she woke up breaking out of her swaddle. I swaddled her again and rocked her asleep for 10 minutes. THen she woke up at 5 and ate again and went down at 6 am. I didn't swaddle her becuase I thought she didn't want it, and she woke up half an hour later and was up for the day grrrrrr. It was awful. Every time I try not to swaddle her it is a disaster. We'll see how tonight goes. 

Being a therapist I have dealt with much depression and wanted to share some tips that we should all think about to keep our sanity during this time. Baby blues are pretty common and sometimes they get worse. Here are some natural ways of helping depression in general:

-take vitamins, especially the B vitimans are very important for the our mood and the nervous system. There are also natural supplements like SAM-E that have good results (don't know if you can take them breast feeding though)
-Eat a healthy diet. Be sure to eat enough and get enough nutrients. A poor diet can contribute to feeling badly
-Make sure to get dressed every day. Sometimes with the baby we have no where to go, but it is important to get ready and dressed as we were going out (I am very guilty of breaking this rule)
-Be sure to open the blinds/curtains and let the light in every morning
-Get outside. Even if you just grab a chair and sit outside-fresh air is very important. 
-If you can walk as much as possible. Walking is very therapeutic.
-Make time for yourself. Hard with a baby, but if you can get someone to watch the baby to take some personal time for yourself. 
-Be social. As much as we may not want to sometimes, it is important to socialize with friends and family-even if it is just talking on the phone
-Appreciate yourself for all the wonderful things you are doing. We are all good moms and having a baby is very hard. We all need to recognize how much we have been through and all the sacrifices we have made to help this baby grow. We are not perfect, but in reality, the baby doesn't need a perfect mom, just a loving one. 
-If things ever get really bad talk to your doctor. No one needs to go through being down on their own, and if things are getting better than use the help that is out there. 

I really think all you ladies are amazing and I really believe we have to take care of ourselves during this tiring time! I have my moments where I break down and feel like I can't take it, but then I remind myself that I am allowed to feel like this sometimes! Having a baby is hard!! But it is temporary. Soon we'll have teenagers and be saying "having baby was easy compared to this" lol. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Sleepy dust to everyone!! :)


----------



## Claire1

Wise words Stranje, You're so caring :) 
I used the new teats all day yesterday and she finished all of her bottles...that never happens usually! So it might be worth a go if shes a bit older now?

We had another good night...for us. She went to bed at 8 and stayed there till 3am, we gave her a dream feed at 10.30 but didnt wake. Then slept till 7am bit stayed in her bed 8am cooing and fed. This is deffinate progress for us, I dont know how long it will continue for but its so nice to have a bit of structure AND an evening to my self, its great!!

Lady, Im so sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down and not getting enough sleep. We all feel like it from time to time, and a baby deffinatly puts a strain on a marriage. 
I cmpletely understand your worry of having more sleep before you start work, its hard enough at home with them never mind having to be on the ball at work!
I hope things settle for you soon, if its helps Ive taken some top tips from the contented baby book. But, there is so much advise out there it can be confussing.
You're doing a fantastic job with your baby and the battle of pumping constantly, dont beat your self up about and do what feels right for you xx

Dreamer, how are you? Havent seen you on here for a while. x


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies,
Sorry have been reading but finding the time to type a reply is another matter lol. 

Baby2310 - great to hear about Callums weight gain, seems so tiny now compared to my chunky monkey lol. Sorry to hear he's been in so much pain, I hope the GP can help you.

Lady - I can't believe what happened on your thread on the BF forum. So sorry you had to go through that, like all the others on here said, ignore them, can't believe they'd be so mean and judgemental. Love all you ladies on here, everyone is so supportive. Also, I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling great at the moment. Like the others girls have said, you need to do whats best all round for you and your family. Don't be so hard on yourself, I really admire you for pumping for all this time, it's such hard work, I think had I had to pump all the time, I would have given up long ago. You've done so well to do it for 11 weeks. If you need to move to FF, and it will help you feel better, then ultimately that will help Jack. Alternatively, if you really want to try carry on, is there anything that you can do to try and help you feel better? You mentioned not enough nutrition, could you try for the next 2 weeks to eat more, healthier foods, take vits etc and see if it makes a difference? Make sure to drink lots of water too. I know I can feel it when I havent been drinking enough fluids, I'm all headachey and feel run down. If that helps, it might make it easier to carry on. And if it doesnt, then especially with going back to work, where you'll need to feel good and have energy, don't beat yourself up (which is what it sounds like you are doing), as Fizzio said, its much easier when you have a happy mommy to have a happy baby

Fizzio, great to see you coming out of hiding a few times hehe, and I'm glad to hear you are feeling slightly better, I'm sure time will help, and hope those around you are supporting you when you need it. I'm glad to hear Amber is a good baby.

Lilrojo, congrats on potty training your DD, must make things that little bit easier without 2 lots of nappies to change lol. Long way down the line for us, but did you find potty training hard?

Tobaira, thats really exciting that they are identical! I used to want to be an identical twin when I was young lol. Will be so cute when they are a bit older and toddling around.

Trix, with you on the sex life. My problem is that I'm still in pain when we do, and that really puts me off. Each time is getting slightly better, but with Erin, being tired and the thought of the pain, its hard to put the moves on lol. Feel sorry for OH, and I know its important to have intimate time together so I do try every now and then lol.

AFM, I am going into work for the day on Thursday (one of my KIT days)! Leaving Erin with OH which I'm feeling kinda nervous about. One because its the longest we've ever been apart, but also because my OH doesnt deal with her crying too great. He gets anxious and stressed that he can't calm her which I think stresses her out more. He's asked if she starts screaming and he cant stop her, can I come home. I've said yes, but really hope it doesnt come to that. I've pumped a store of milk in the freezer, and been teaching him my tactics to soothe her so fingers crossed! She is definitely a mummys girl! She was 13lb6oz on Tues (10 weeks), she's started to outgrow a lot of 0-3 months clothes, but 3-6 are too big bless her, so she is either drowning in her clothes, or a little restricted.

I also went back to the doctor about the lumps in my breast as there was no change, and she referred me to the breast clinic at the hospital. I have an appointment on the 24th April (they have to see you within 2 weeks of the referral which is good). So hoping everything is ok and they are just cysts or something like my doctor thinks. Not really allowing myself to think about it, so not feeling too worried.

It sounds like you aren't going to want to hear this......so don't read on if you've had a bad night.... Erin did 12 hours last night!!! I woke at 5.15 for an hour, and pumped as I was so full, but managed to go back to sleep. She did 8.30pm last feed, down at 9.30 and woke at 8.30am. Wish I could say I'd done something different to usual but didnt. We'll see if it continues! I'm sprinkling some of this sleepydust on to the thread lol

Marathon post lol, will try to post more frequently :)


----------



## LadyL

Thanks ladies!! I don't know what I would do without all of you!

I guess Jack is making some progress. The past 3 nights he's only gotten 1 feed at about 2 am. He still wakes around 6, but I'm able to soothe him until his usual 8am bottle. Hopefully, he'll soon figure out he's not gonna get fed at this time and start sleeping through. When he wakes at 2, I know he's hungry; so I think it still may be a while yet before we are able to skip that one. But if I only have to get up once a night, I will be fine with that. It's the second one that always gets to me.

As for the breastfeeding/pumping, I'm gonna try to stick with it for a bit longer. I went through this phase of resenting it a while back and eventually got over it, so I'm hoping this time it will pass too. I have decided that I'm going to try to cut down on the frequency I pump. Right now, I'm pumping every 4-5 hours, but I may start trying to push it to every 5-6 hours. I have plenty of milk stored up (probably like a month's worth). Isn't that ridiculous!! My whole freezer is full, and then even some in my deep freeze!! So even if I did stop, I would have plenty supply to have to transition him over to formula. But for now, I'm gonna try to keep at it.

Dreamer, that is excellent that Erin slept through (it gives me hope)! By the way, you're pic of her on your avatar is so cute!!

Stranje, sorry to hear Giada is giving you a rough time lately. Maybe she's just in a growth spurt and it will pass sooner rather than later.

Glad to hear everyone else's babies are starting to sleep better too.

Have any of you heard of or are using Amazon mom (amazon.com) for diapers and such? I have been, and it is so nice. I got a huge box of diapers (296 I think) for $37. and wipes (like 12 big packs) for about $30. So much cheaper. You can set it up for monthly delivery (free shipping), and it comes right to your door!! Worth looking into if you're interested. I'm not sure if you can get stuff from Amazon in UK though? But they have all kinds of "subscribe and save" items. Not formula though. But diapers, wipes, breast milk storage bags, diaper genie refills. All kinds of good things.

Again, thank you all for your kind words. I woke up feeling better today, so hopefully that will continue.


----------



## LadyL

Oh, I forgot to say, Jack rolled over twice yesterday!! He went from his tummy to his back. I haven't been able to get him to do it again though!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls....god its hard to keep up with everyone!!!!

conor has woke at 1230 and 5 the past 2 nites!!! wats up with that! so i only gave him 3 oz at 12.30 and nothing till 8 am ...dont know if its the teething thats bothering him or we just may never have a full nites sleep again!!!

we also started him back on lactalose and he now poos soft at least 2 times daily wereas it was once and really hard! think this has made a difference to his temperment!


----------



## Claire1

You lucky thing Dreamer, enjoy your sleep. Im pleased to hear your not stressing over your lump, Its not worth the worry and Im sure your doctor is right and its just a cyst or something related to breast feeding maybe?

Well done Jack! I cant believe how quickly our babies are growing. It'll be school next!
Sounds like the feeding is getting better.

Hope conor starts to sleep well again for you Trixie, it must be hard going back to regular feeds at night. Fingers crossed

AFM- LO is going down between 7-8pm every night. Its so nice to have sometime to myself in the eveing. I dream feed her at 10.30ish and then she wakes between 2-4 for another feed and then 6-7am. I dont think she'll be going through the night for sometime because she is so hungry when I dream feed her and the following feed she guzzles as well, but then she hardly takes anything at her next feed. Not really sure why, I guess shes full from the earlier feed?


----------



## trixie79

you could try stopping the dream feed and see when she wakes????

i never dream fed conor and he sleeps USUALLY from 7/8 till 3 then till 7...
it must be the teeth......its weird cause he isnt taking as much as wat he was....so today im feeding 3 hourly so i get 5 feeds in, and ill see if that helps!!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> you could try stopping the dream feed and see when she wakes????
> 
> i never dream fed conor and he sleeps USUALLY from 7/8 till 3 then till 7...
> it must be the teeth......its weird cause he isnt taking as much as wat he was....so today im feeding 3 hourly so i get 5 feeds in, and ill see if that helps!!!

Thanks Trixie, I might give that a shot. 
Hope he starts to feed better, I dont know what teats your using but I did buy the next size up which is helping x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

So good to hear from you dreamer! Please keep us updated on your appt. The last thing you need right now is to have to worry about a medical issue. I hope they can figure out the problem quickly and give you peace of mind that it is totally benign :hugs:

Trixie- Giada did the EXACT same thing for 3 nights in a row. She woke up at 1-2am, and then again at 5 and then seemed to push her food away during the day. HOwever, when I documented how much she was eating including that 1am feeding, I realized she was eating about 8oz more(44oz total) than she previously was, so I decided to try and feed her more during the day. I tried to feed her all 44oz between the 5am and 8pm feeds and for the past 2 nights she has slept 7 hours, eaten and then gone back to sleep for another 2.5-3 hours. i hate to even write this because every time I think I figured something out it seems to change the next day. We'll see if it continues. I'm sure it also has to do with how much she sleeps during the day, but I have seemed to notice that greater intake, especially in the evening, leads ot longer sleep most nights. I've been feeding her every 3 hours and if she doesn't finish her bottle I wait 15-30 minutes and then give it to her again and she finishes it. If this keeps working then I will try to maybe increase each feed by half an ounce and see if that takes her longer at night. The problem is she already eats 7-8oz at a feeding so it is hard to try and give her more because it is already so much. Oh well, I am perfectly happy with one feed after 7 hours of sleep...now if I would just go to sleep when she does! ANd I decided to swaddle her differently. She has a halo sleepsack swaddle where you put her arms through the holes and zip it up so her arms are out, and then it has wings so you put her arms at her side and use the wings to velcro them in. She kept escaping because when she is awake she hates being swaddled, but she sleeps so much better because she doesn't wake herself up. So I thought it would be brilliant to not put her arms through the holes and instead zip them up inside...that way she could move her arms around but not get startled and hit herself in the face. Well it wasn't all that brilliant as both nights her little hands found either the holes for the arms or the neck and her arms got stuck. It did last longer than the other way though so I am doing it again tonight. Unfortunately she is trying her hardest to roll from her back to her stomach and once she does that it means no more swaddle :( Which means no more sleep :growlmad:

Lady I can't believe Jack rolled from tummy to back already!!! Giada is not even close as she hates tummy time so I rarely do it. She will probably be the only child who rolls back to tummy first. How are you feeling by the way?

Hope everyone is doing well! HOpe we all have good things to report tomorrow! I love seeing the pics of the babies. If you have any to upload please do so we can see more. I can't believe how time is flying. I will include a couple of giada. The one with the pink bib is at 11 weeks and the other two were from last week at 13 weeks. Hope all is well!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







photo copy.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6









photo.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7









photo(1).jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Claire1

StranjeGirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> So good to hear from you dreamer! Please keep us updated on your appt. The last thing you need right now is to have to worry about a medical issue. I hope they can figure out the problem quickly and give you peace of mind that it is totally benign :hugs:
> 
> Trixie- Giada did the EXACT same thing for 3 nights in a row. She woke up at 1-2am, and then again at 5 and then seemed to push her food away during the day. HOwever, when I documented how much she was eating including that 1am feeding, I realized she was eating about 8oz more(44oz total) than she previously was, so I decided to try and feed her more during the day. I tried to feed her all 44oz between the 5am and 8pm feeds and for the past 2 nights she has slept 7 hours, eaten and then gone back to sleep for another 2.5-3 hours. i hate to even write this because every time I think I figured something out it seems to change the next day. We'll see if it continues. I'm sure it also has to do with how much she sleeps during the day, but I have seemed to notice that greater intake, especially in the evening, leads ot longer sleep most nights. I've been feeding her every 3 hours and if she doesn't finish her bottle I wait 15-30 minutes and then give it to her again and she finishes it. If this keeps working then I will try to maybe increase each feed by half an ounce and see if that takes her longer at night. The problem is she already eats 7-8oz at a feeding so it is hard to try and give her more because it is already so much. Oh well, I am perfectly happy with one feed after 7 hours of sleep...now if I would just go to sleep when she does! ANd I decided to swaddle her differently. She has a halo sleepsack swaddle where you put her arms through the holes and zip it up so her arms are out, and then it has wings so you put her arms at her side and use the wings to velcro them in. She kept escaping because when she is awake she hates being swaddled, but she sleeps so much better because she doesn't wake herself up. So I thought it would be brilliant to not put her arms through the holes and instead zip them up inside...that way she could move her arms around but not get startled and hit herself in the face. Well it wasn't all that brilliant as both nights her little hands found either the holes for the arms or the neck and her arms got stuck. It did last longer than the other way though so I am doing it again tonight. Unfortunately she is trying her hardest to roll from her back to her stomach and once she does that it means no more swaddle :( Which means no more sleep :growlmad:
> 
> Lady I can't believe Jack rolled from tummy to back already!!! Giada is not even close as she hates tummy time so I rarely do it. She will probably be the only child who rolls back to tummy first. How are you feeling by the way?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! HOpe we all have good things to report tomorrow! I love seeing the pics of the babies. If you have any to upload please do so we can see more. I can't believe how time is flying. I will include a couple of giada. The one with the pink bib is at 11 weeks and the other two were from last week at 13 weeks. Hope all is well!!! :)

Aww she is so cute, such a beautiful girl :)
Hope you get the swaddleing issue sorted, I never did bother with my LO. She has a sleeoing bag instead. 

I will try and upload some pics, but i wont leave them on long...im a bit of a security freak and dont like the idea of the whole of the internet being able to see them but obviously happy for you ladies to have a peek :)


----------



## Claire1

Im being dumb, how do you add photos?


----------



## LadyL

Trixie, I swear our babies were designed to throw us a curve ball just when we think we have them figured out!! Hopefully, he'll get sorted soon for you.

Claire, I'm with Trixie, maybe try not giving her the dream feed and see what happens. To upload pics, click the paper clip to add attachment.

Dreamer, I'm hoping all is ok with the lumps. You have a great attitude about it. I guess there's not much sense worrying till you know if you have something to worry about. 

Stranje, Giada's pics are precious!! She looks so grown up!! And about increasing the feedings, I read, that what you omit at night, you have to replace in the daytime feedings. For Jack, since he no longer gets the 2nd night feed (which was only 2-3 oz), I increased his bedtime bottle to 8oz. So he gets 6 at every other feeding and 8 at the last one. I really think it has helped him sleep longer too. (I only tried the cereal for 3 nights, and he did seem to get a little constipated from it, so I stopped)....please no one tell that to those ladies in the breastfeeding forum!! Haha! I'll never hear the end of it!!

I am feeling better. I just go through down days sometimes. I think we have officially been able to knock out Jack's 2nd night feed. So now we're only down to one!! Yay! It's been between 2-3am, so he's starting to go a bit longer now. Yesterday, he only woke at 3 to eat and slept till nearly 8!! But this morning, he woke at 230 to eat, then again at 6, but I was able to console him and avoid feeding him, and he went back to sleep about 645 and slept till 8. So I am starting to feel like we are finally getting somewhere. 

Has any of y'all's little ones poops started decreasing? Jack used to go 2-3 times a day, but now he's only going once every 2 days (but when he does go, whew, it's serious!!). I guess that's fine. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it (other than the one time he was a bit constipated from the cereal).

Have any of you heard from Future Mama since her BFP? Or Future, if you're lurking.....I hope everything is going good for you and would love to know how your pregnancy's going!! Fingers crossed this is a very sticky bean!!

And to all the others who don't post as often...I hope all is going well for everyone!! 

Ugh, I tried to upload a few pics but it kept saying "file too large". I may try later on.


----------



## Claire1

Ok Think Ive done it! Here is my precious little girl :)

Thanks Lady, glad your lo is sleeping better x


----------



## LadyL

Awww....she's precious Claire!! Wish I could figure out how to make my file size smaller.


----------



## baby2310

Your little ones are so cute ladies!
Dreamer - my sil had something similar, i'm sure she said it turned out to be a blocked milk duct and it cleared up fine on it's own. Hope it's something similar for you hun.

Took Callum to the dr today and she gave us lactulose for his straining to poop. It seems to be working already as he has done 3 dirty nappies in 5 hours. He still crys a little but hasn't been straining for over an hour like before and the crying was nothing like it was, fingers crossed this is a turning point. Has made his poop very loose though so think will only use it every other day unless he's in pain again.
She didn't agree wit me that he has reflux, she thinks it is colic. Have been told to use the lactulose and if he still struggles with bringing up his wind will try changing to aptamil comfort milk.
Fingers crossed he won't suffer now - was in tears myself last night as it was the most pain i've seen him in. Wish i could do it for him! x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-
Claire Darcey is just precious!!! What great pics you got. What was her birth date again? How old is she in the pictures? I hope everyone shares more pictures. It is so fun to see! And thank you for the suggestion to get the next size teats. I tried it again with Giada and it is going well. She will drink faster which is nice for night time etc, and it helps her get more before falling asleep if she is tired! I guess she was just too young when I tried last time 

Lady I am so glad jack dropped his second feed. For me the second one was always the most brutal. Bummer about the rice cereal though...and yes, those BF forum ladies would have a field day...they will never know though! Glad you are feeling a bit better! Also I did read that poops do decrease. Giada goes about once a day now. SOmetimes a twice, and sometimes she skips a day. I think it is just in the beginning that they go so much. 

Baby I hope callum is feeling better. How has it been since he has been pooping more. Have you read or seen the video called happiest baby on the block? It talks about colic and how babies can be calmed by mimicking some of the things in the womb, as the author, a pediatrician, thinks that they are born before htey really should be He calls the first 3 months the 4th trimester. His techniques worked amazingly for Giada when she was freaking out the first couple months. The book has good info, but I prefer the video because you can actually see the techniques and how they work. My husband and I seriously couldn't believe how fast we were able to calm giada down when nothing else was working. 

So GIada slept 9.5 hours last night! Yay!! She woke up in a great mood and then was a total grump the rest of the day and had a hard time napping :( What happened last night was she fell asleep after 7 ounces, but spit up all over herself when I moved her, so I changed her and she spit up again and I had to change her again, and then she was wide awake. So I ended up feeding her 2 more ounces and she fell asleep. SO tonight I fed her early because she was hungry, and then instead of going to bed, I kept her up for another 45 minutes and fed her 4 more ounces. We'll see if it takes her all the way though again. 

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, 
I'm going in to work today, eek wish me (or more my OH!) luck lol. 

I think I've figured out why Erin is sleeping longer now (3 x12 hour nights!), she properly found her thumb a few days ago, and on the days she's been doing 12 hours, if I'm up before her, she starts making noises (eyes still shut), I pop in and she's been finding her thumb, and then goes back to sleep. She's also starting doing this when she's tired on her playmat and falling asleep. I think she's managing to self soothe! Not last night, the one before, she woke for a feed at 2.30am, and when I went in, she hadnt managed to break her arms out her swaddle to get her thumb. So for someone who didnt want a thumb sucker (prefer a dummy as you have control, and can take it away) I'm now happy about this lol.

Glad the lactolose has helped Callum baby :)

Darcey and Giada are both adorable! Such sweet little girlies 

Here's a few piccies of Erin. Will remove them in a few days, as you said Claire, I don't like the idea that anyone on the internet can see them.


----------



## _dreamer_

And one more


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Stranje, I think in order of the photos it was 6,7 then 8 weeks old shes nearly 10 weeks old. She was born on th 10th of feb :) The last photo is nearly 2 weeks old but she hasn't really changed much since that one, shes only about 1/2lb heavier. 
Im so pleased the bottles worked for you, its so nice to cut down on feeding time :) Fingers crossed she does the same for you tonight.

Dreamer she is adorable, such a cuties...Darcey sucks her fingers sometimes I'll try and find the pic, its sweet xx

Baby, Darcey only goes once a day sometimes every other.

Come on ladies...lets see those babies :)


----------



## Claire1

Thought i'd out one up of me so you can put a face to the name, not such a great one of Darcey though, love the one of her sucking her fingerrs :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Awww beautiful one of you guys Claire, lovely to put faces to names. Here's one of me, it's upset me a little actually going through, theres loads of everyone else with Erin as I'm snap happy and want to record the memories, but hardly anyone seems to take them of me (except this one my auntie took and sent to me) unless I ask, which I feel silly keeping on saying can you take a picture of me


----------



## babies7777

Such beautiful pics, they are growing sooooooooooooo fast. :flower:


----------



## trixie79

was all set for a lovely post but surprise surprise conor has just woke up!!!!!

tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## _dreamer_

babies, how are you getting on? over half way now!!! 

better luck tomorrow trix lol, i know that feeling x


----------



## LadyL

Beautiful babies and mamas!!! 
I'm not going to be around my computer for the next few days, but will try my luck again at uploading pics sometime next week. 

Good luck at work today Dreamer. Well, I bet by now, you're already off (time difference!). I hope it wasnt too hard on you. I go back full time next Friday!! Part of me is ready, but I'm gonna miss spending time with my sweet man! At least my boss is letting me work weekends for the 1st 2 weeks, so DH can keep him. That will make the transition easier. 

Seems like all the little ones are being nicer at night and letting us mamas sleep!! 

Hope you all have a great weekend!! I may try to pop on from my phone, but I hate typing on it! Stupid IPhone!!


----------



## Claire1

Gorgeous photo dreamer :)
Good luck for with work lady...and hubby ;)


----------



## trixie79

god i cant believe that you are going back to work...i go back in july and the thought of it just kills me!!

i am so so tired...conor sleeping ok at nite, waking at around 2 but its the washing and cleaning im trying to get done....i never sit down!!!

started a personal trainer yesterday...its weight management for the first week and all i can think off is food!!!!!....think it abit strange that im doiing very little exercise but she specialises in post natal so i need to just go with it!....this week its pelvic floor exercises!

when i get time!!

i have changed conors feeds to 3 hourly to get an extra feed in ....and when up to teet 3.....its ok but the last feed he wants to drink slow, so i change back to 2 half way through!!
he took around 27/28 oz today, so ill see how he goes tonite....i mite try the dummy during the nite and see if goes back off to sleep, if not ill give him 4 oz with no.2 teet!

stranje 44 oz seems like alot...is gaida putting on steady weight???

conor is now 15 pounds 3.....my big sausage!


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Ladies!
What gorgeous pictures!!! It makes me realize that I only have a few pics with giada, and I am in my pajamas and exhausted I will need to do something about that. Some guy at my husband's work was scrolling though the pics on dh's phone and dh had forgotten that there were ones of me in my pajamas with my big red sweatshirt that says "don't bother me I'm crabby" Totally embarrassing!
Dreamer how was work? Was it nice to be back, or hard? 
Lady, I can't believe you too go back this coming week. I'm not sure when I am going back as we have moved and I will have to look for something new. All I know is I better be getting good sleep when I go back because otherwise I will be very grouchy. The thing that makes me nervous is that dh has a very stressful job with long hours, so many times he can not be much help with the baby or around the house, so I know I am going to go to work and then also have to do all the baby stuff...even though he says he will help. Well I hope you and everyone else starting work is well rested when going back!
Trixie, Giada eats a ton. I seriously can't believe it. She was just shy of 15 pounds at her 2 month appt and eating 32-35 oz a day at that time. I don't know why she is such a big baby, but I am very tall, 6'2, so it is possible that she is just going to be a big kid. She is pretty long and already in 6 month clothing. I am just hoping that she stays shorter than me. It's such a nuisance being so tall. Glad you are getting that extra feed in! And good for you for starting with a trainer! My back is still killing me but I am really watching what I eat. The weight is coming off sooooo slowly. 
So giada has slept 9-10 hrs straight the past three nights. I documented everything and saw she was drinking about 44oz a day. So I am trying to get her all that during the day. I feed her every three hours and then instead of putting her to bed after her last feed, I wait about 40+ minutes and feed her again and she will take another 4-5 oz. That seems to take her through the night. Not sure how it will go tonight because her second to last feed was about 45 minutes earlier than normal so I don't know if that will mess things up, but the last 3 nights have been nice! We'll see, like I've said before, I think I figured something out and then it all changes the next day lol!
For those of you formula feeding...do your boobs look different than before pregnancy? Mine feel extremely soft and look a little deflated. I always had dense breast tissue...which really isn't good because there is a history of breast cancer in my family and it's harder to find cancer with dense breasts, but they looked full. Now they don't look full and they hang more. Is this permanent? Can I do something about this?!? I am not happy with my new body!!!! 
Hope all of you are feeling well and have a great weekend!


----------



## trixie79

OMG i have discovered baby tv....thank god....conor is happily sitting....yes i said happily! in his swing watching baby tv for 15 minutes straight!! whoo hoo....he is making happy noises....its soo sweet...

last nite was , disaster!!! 2am and 5am...he took 6 oz at 2am and i gave on at 6.30 and gave him 4oz!.........back to 4 hourly i go, and ill just have to put up with the crying!!!i say that now, ill see later!

stranje my boobs are the same, but im struggling to get into size14 UK clothes, im normally a size 12 UK...i hate my body too.....

conor is now in his 3-6 months clothes but think he needs bigger trouser sizes in jeans......he is always in tracks or babygros!!!had to get 6-12 month socks.....he has big feet!!!


----------



## trixie79

just read that LILMISSCHEER got her BFP...how exciting...


----------



## babies7777

Im good thanks, busy buying all the things i need, sooooooooo excited and i can see kicks now which is precious. 




_dreamer_ said:


> babies, how are you getting on? over half way now!!!
> 
> better luck tomorrow trix lol, i know that feeling x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone :wave:

Thanks Trixie! :hugs: Yep finally got it. A complete shock, We had decided to take a break ttc til Xmas and I had done nothing: no cbfm, no ovulation sticks, no temping no nothing!!! And I got my :bfp:. I was waiting for my referral to a specialist as well. Still in shock. Well chuffed though :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Feel a bit like I don't know what i'm doing now :haha::blush:
 



Attached Files:







Bolton-20120418-00159.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0









Bolton-20120419-00160.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Claire1

Im not too unhappy with my body as I lost weight whilst pregnant, but my lower tummy is much softer and so are my boobs....all sqidgey! Ive always been big busted but was lucky enough for them to be firmish...not any more! 
I dont know if its permanent, hope not.
Im working really hard to lose more weight, but must admit im finding it easier as I dont have time to eat! I just need to make the right choices with food, not the easiest...time seems to be the issue with me as i'm sure it is with you all. 
Im really hoping to be somewhere near target at xmas this year..a long way off but realistic I hope.
I hope you all do well with your weight losses, try and remember though it took 9months to go on so will take a while for it to come off and the slower the better as it tends to stay off. 
Trixie, I would love to be a size 14 ha ha, good luck with your trainer. You must mean business :)

Massive congratulations lilmisscheer,enjoy every moment of your pregnancy its amazing :) H&H 9months to you xx


----------



## trixie79

conor screamed inconsolably for an hour and a half this evening....just wanting fed and was so so tired....he was asleep by 7! which is great but the screaming is breaking my heart...have a paed apt on thurs, i hope to go on my own, cause OH thinks cause he only cries now not screaming he is fine! huh ....wats up wit that!

the diet went out the window today! there is only so much bran flakes one can eat!!!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congats lilmisscheer!!!! That is wonderful news! How are you feeling??

So sorry poor conor was screaming trixie. This whole eating thing is so difficult! I have Giada on every 3 hours, but even that was hard for her. But now that she has been sticking to it it has been great. I now know when she is crying for hunger as opposed to something else, where as before her eating was so all over the place that I was always trying to feed her when she probably didn't need or want it. I hope the appt goes well and that he has adjusted to his schedule by now!

I feel the same way claire. Sqidgey is a perfect word! I really hate my new boobs, and I hate having a soft stomach. It's not where I typically hold my weight, and now I have weight in my normal "problem" places and also in my stomach. Why can't the fat just deposit into my boobs where it should be? I just think it is unfair that during pregnancy we can't wait to eat and drink all that isn't allowed, and then afterwards we can't eat what we want anyway because we have to lose the weight. :growlmad: 

How is everyone else doing? Giada has been sleeping very well (touch wood...she is do for a bad night right about now) Documenting everything has really helped as I was able to really see what went on the days she slept well and the days she didn't. The problem is they are growing so fast that I'm sure this pattern will change any day now and I'll have to start looking for new patterns!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## baby2310

congrats lilmisscheer! so pleased for you hun.
Callum is havingles trouble now after feeding so looks like gaviscon has helped.
Once finished going to try comfort milk so not on medication. fingers crossed will still be ok


----------



## Future Mama

Hi ladies! I know I haven't been here in a while, but it's taken a few months to get over the losses I experienced last year. As most of you know I am pregnant again, and actually just had my second ultrasound today at 6+1. The baby's heartbeat was beating away at 114bpm and I'm due December 16th! My husband and I are really excited and still very cautious since I'm still so early. I'm just really happy we saw the heartbeat today and everything so far is going really well!! I added a picture of the ultrasound from this morning also.

How are all of you doing? Your babies are absolutely adorable and I can't believe most of them have already been here for a few weeks! I'm excited to keep up with everyone again! It's gonna take a few days to go through all the posts but I'm so glad to be back with you girls!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.png
File size: 101.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babies7777

Huge congrats future Mama, soooooooooooo happy for u. :flower:




Future Mama said:


> Hi ladies! I know I haven't been here in a while, but it's taken a few months to get over the losses I experienced last year. As most of you know I am pregnant again, and actually just had my second ultrasound today at 6+1. The baby's heartbeat was beating away at 114bpm and I'm due December 16th! My husband and I are really excited and still very cautious since I'm still so early. I'm just really happy we saw the heartbeat today and everything so far is going really well!! I added a picture of the ultrasound from this morning also.
> 
> How are all of you doing? Your babies are absolutely adorable and I can't believe most of them have already been here for a few weeks! I'm excited to keep up with everyone again! It's gonna take a few days to go through all the posts but I'm so glad to be back with you girls!


----------



## _dreamer_

Massive congratulations to both lilmisscheer and futuremama. So so so pleased for you both. Futuremama, I really really hope this is a sticky bean, I know you must be nervous, but what a wonderful ultrasound, and fab you heard the heartbeat! How are you both feeling? Not too nauseous or tired I hope.

Lady, I'm not sure if its this friday just gone you went back to work or this coming friday, but hope it either went well, or does go well :) 

my day at work was a bit of a disaster really to be honest!!! I went in at 9 but had to leave at 1 instead of doing the full day. Erin had slept 12 hours, woke up at 10am (I hadnt fed, had left bottles of expressed milk) but then she wouldnt take a bottle for daddy. She had 1/2 oz all morning, and then started screaming and just refused to take a bottle. So I came home. Lucky my boss is female and has 2 children, she was lovely about it. I'm not sure what to do, on sunday my sister also took her for a couple of hours and she wouldnt take a bottle for her, I ended up having to rush to her aid and feed Erin. It's making it very difficult for me to leave her. Going to research on best bottles for breastfed babies and see if they are any better.

Trix - Erin is also in 3-6 months clothes. Some of the trousers are too tight for her too (she has a porky belly lol), but some of the clothes are ridiculously big. The variation is mad.

I'm also not that happy with my body post pregnancy. My boobs are covered in stretch marks, and when I need to feed are lovely and perk (I wake up feeling great haha) but after feeding, they are very soft and droopy which I imagine is how they'll be all the time when I stop feeding. My stomach still looks at least 3 months pregnant and is also squidgey and soft. Blugh. OH still makes me feel good, but I definitely need to try tone up!

I have my hospital app tomorrow morning at the breast clinic, shall let you know how it goes. Erin also has her immunisations in the afternoon poor little mite.

Hope everyone is ok and had a nice weekend x


----------



## LadyL

Huge congrats to you both Future and lilmisscheer!! Now if only hispirits could get hers, then I think that would be nearly everyone from the original thread!!

Future, so glad you got to hear the heartbeat. I'm so hoping this will be your sticky baby and I'm sure all will go well!!

Dreamer, I go back to work this coming Friday! (EEEKK!). I'm kinda nervous, but also a bit ready to go back. I miss all my coworkers, and I really do enjoy my job...I just hope I haven't forgotten how to be a nurse! Ha! I'm sorry your first day out was so rough. My friend had the same problem with her little girl when she tried to bottle feed her BM, next time I talk to her, I'll ask her what she did. I use Playtex Drop-in bottles. They come with a disposable liner that you replace at each feeding. And there are also caps you can get so you can pump directly into the liner, put it in the fridge, and pop it in the bottle when you're ready. You can't freeze them though. Jack has done well with those, but he never really had a problem switching from breast to bottle, and he will still even feed off the breast too (I usually only do this about 2-3 times a week though). Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hopefully, everything will be ok.

So, I have decided this will be Jack's last week of exclusive breast milk. Starting next Monday, I'm going to begin the transition to formula. I have counted up all the milk I have stored in the freezer (over 600 oz!). So I'm going to start by replacing one ounce breast milk for one ounce formula for each feeding. And each week I will increase it by one ounce. So, in about 5 weeks time, he'll be on formula completely. And if I did my math right, I should still have some stored breast milk to mix with cereal when he starts on solids. I have already started decreasing the frequency I pump every day and can already tell that my milk supply is decreasing. So hopefully, it won't be too painful when I stop completely.

And I am totally with you all on the messed up boobies. Mine are like yours Dreamer, sometimes they are super perky and firm (DH says they feel like I've had a boob job!), but once they're empty, they are all soft and droopy. So I may end up with that boob job after all (once we're done having kids)!! Haha!

Oh, and I go Wednesday to my dr to get my Mirena IUD inserted!! Yikes! I'm scared it's gonna hurt! But will be glad to have some actual birth control goin' on!


----------



## LadyL

Finally think I was able to upload some pics....

The one of me and him were from his newborn photo shoot, and the one with him in the hat is too. One when he turned 2 months (April 3rd) and the last one is from Easter.
 



Attached Files:







423561_10150713476015067_86957810066_11641093_764634665_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









420542_10150713476305067_86957810066_11641102_189879834_n.jpg
File size: 69.4 KB
Views: 4









526685_10100307833101856_6505920_42386832_1089239396_n.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4









575134_10100307985686076_6505920_42388200_166067747_n.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## trixie79

LadyL said:


> Huge congrats to you both Future and lilmisscheer!! Now if only hispirits could get hers, then I think that would be nearly everyone from the original thread!!
> 
> Future, so glad you got to hear the heartbeat. I'm so hoping this will be your sticky baby and I'm sure all will go well!!
> 
> Dreamer, I go back to work this coming Friday! (EEEKK!). I'm kinda nervous, but also a bit ready to go back. I miss all my coworkers, and I really do enjoy my job...I just hope I haven't forgotten how to be a nurse! Ha! I'm sorry your first day out was so rough. My friend had the same problem with her little girl when she tried to bottle feed her BM, next time I talk to her, I'll ask her what she did. I use Playtex Drop-in bottles. They come with a disposable liner that you replace at each feeding. And there are also caps you can get so you can pump directly into the liner, put it in the fridge, and pop it in the bottle when you're ready. You can't freeze them though. Jack has done well with those, but he never really had a problem switching from breast to bottle, and he will still even feed off the breast too (I usually only do this about 2-3 times a week though). Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hopefully, everything will be ok.
> 
> So, I have decided this will be Jack's last week of exclusive breast milk. Starting next Monday, I'm going to begin the transition to formula. I have counted up all the milk I have stored in the freezer (over 600 oz!). So I'm going to start by replacing one ounce breast milk for one ounce formula for each feeding. And each week I will increase it by one ounce. So, in about 5 weeks time, he'll be on formula completely. And if I did my math right, I should still have some stored breast milk to mix with cereal when he starts on solids. I have already started decreasing the frequency I pump every day and can already tell that my milk supply is decreasing. So hopefully, it won't be too painful when I stop completely.
> 
> And I am totally with you all on the messed up boobies. Mine are like yours Dreamer, sometimes they are super perky and firm (DH says they feel like I've had a boob job!), but once they're empty, they are all soft and droopy. So I may end up with that boob job after all (once we're done having kids)!! Haha!
> 
> Oh, and I go Wednesday to my dr to get my Mirena IUD inserted!! Yikes! I'm scared it's gonna hurt! But will be glad to have some actual birth control goin' on!

i was thinking that i would have forgotten how to be a health visitor but conor has given me more than enough training!!!!

i took him to a cranial oestopath this morning and he screamed and screamed and she released the pressure on his forehead and he started to giggle!!!
worth every penny.....he was grumpy again this evening but he was just tired out i think he also has oral thrush.....guess thats why he hasnt been finishing his bottles...doh!

congrats again futuremama the pic is lovely! x


----------



## _dreamer_

lovely pictures lady, he's such a cutie! and I havent even thought about breast milk supply and how to wean off of it without going through pain. reduce down gradually like you said i guess.

My appointment went well today, I had ultrasound done on the lumps, and the consultant explained that sometimes you can get empty pockets which fill up with breast milk when you breast feed, they can get really hard but once you stop they will disappear. Never heard of it before. The radiographer scared me as she said they were cysts, and that the consultant would probably stick a needle into them to drain them (ouch) but he didnt agree with that. All clear anyway which is great.

Erin weighed 14lb exactly today at 12 weeks. And she had her 2nd lot of immunisations poor mite. She was really miserable this evening and didnt take much food, but she's down to bed now. 

Claire, meant to ask you, how are you getting on with your OH working nights?


----------



## LadyL

Glad your appt went well Dreamer!! Sorry Erin feels bad. Jack was grouchy for a few days after his shots too. Sounds like she's growing well!! 

I go tomorrow to get my IUD put in. Yipes! I hope it doesn't hurt!! 

Trixie, I'm glad Conor seems to be feeling better. What exactly is a health visitor? We don't have those here in the US (or at least where I live anyways).


----------



## StranjeGirl

Great news about the appt dreamer!! So glad you are ok, and so glad you remained so calm waiting for your appointment...not easy to do! You must be so relieved! When do babies typically get their immunizations over there? Here it is 2 months and 4 months, but it sounds like Erin already went through 2 rounds? They must do it at around three months over there? I had to give Giada baby tylenol after her first shots and it helped a ton. Hope she is feeling all better now! ANd hope she gets used to taking a bottle. Will she take a bottle from you, just not anyone else? Giada sometimes has a problem with others feeding her. She is always fine with me doing it, and is usually fine with dh or my mom, but throws a fit with my MIL and also did when my sister tried to feed her. It's awful because MIL offers to babysit on saturday nights and giada cries ALL night long. I feel so bad for both of them. I guess it will get better. 

Yay futuremama!!! What a great accomplishment to see a heartbeat!!! That is such great news and huge milestone! How are you feeling? Are symptoms starting? When is your next appt?

Lady what great pictures! He is adorable!! How great that you have all that saved up breast milk! It sounds like you are set for quite a while! How is the sleep going?

baby2310- so glad callum is feeling better. Poor little babies can get so uncomfortable. The formula I give to Giada now causes TONS of gas, but it doesn't seem to bother her. Maybe because it is coming out. The other formula she would sometimes be ok, and then sometimes seem soooo uncomfortable after feeding. I think as they get older their digestive system gets better! How are you feeling and recovering?

Trixie- I am so curious to hear more about the cranio thing. I was thinking of bringing Giada to my chiropractor as I have heard they can help with colic, acid reflux, constipation etc. You'll have to give us an update on Conor!

Giada was in an unusually good mood today. I don't think she shed a tear all day. I don't know what is wrong with her, but I'm not complaining. She slept very peacefully for 10 hours last night. Usually during the night she goes through 2 episodes of restless sleep where she makes noise, keeps turning her head and scoots all around her bed...but she half awake half asleep when she is doing this I think...she doesn't cry, just moves around and grunts for a bit. Last night she stayed in one place and I never heard her be restless. Maybe getting better sleep put her in a better mood? I'm sure she will be back to her normal demanding self tomorrow!

I hope everyone is feeling well and getting some rest! :)


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, good to hear everyone is doing well.

Glad to hear the gaviscon helped baby.

I've heard about this cranial thing that you went to Trixie, we have one in my town, its very good for releasing tension. My friend took her son who had behavior problems and it seemed to help alot!

Lady, good luck for work and let us know how you get on with the iud. Im thinking of getting one. Are you going for the none hormone one? Great pics also, such a cutie!

Good news about Giada, I think lots of sleep definatley helps with their moods.
Darcey hasn't had her jabs yet because my doctors are really busy,but usually they start the jabs at 8 weeks. Im a bit worried about them though to honest, I hate that kind of thing and worry about how she will react to them. 

Did anyone here consider delayed immunisation? I know there is alot of hype about the jabs and im only concerned because my boss was certain that it caused adhd in his brother. Like I said, there is lots of speculation but just wondering if any of you had concerns at all? Im such a worry wort!

Dreamer, i'm so pleased to hear your appointment went well. What a weight of your mind! 
working nights,I wont lie...its hard. To be honest I feel like a single mum ( not that there is anything wrong with that ) My husband has very little time with us at all, he works alot of hours. He feels guilty about it and is concerned about his lack of bond with the baby. we're trying to work on it though! :) It is tough. 
I hope your LO makes life a little easier for you, your poor hubby must have struggled. The LO's just loves us mums :)

Congratulations on hearing the heart beat future, hope you're feeling well.

xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Stranj, here they have immunisations at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks and then another booster at 1 year I think. Erin also has to have a BCG (TB) injection as daddy is South African. She was ok after the jabs, although screamed while having them done :( I gave her some calpol in the evening. If I'm honest, I've never given Erin a bottle myself!!! She's breastfed, so it's only when I'm not there that we've really needed to give her a bottle. I think thats the problem really, she's not used to it. She has taken them in the past though on the odd occasion, for daddy, but has suddenly started to refuse it altogether. Will work on giving them to her more often, and try to get her used to it. Also will maybe see if a different brand helps.

Really glad you had a great day with Giada, may you have more like that too!

Claire, I know there is a lot of discussion, but I wanted to get Erin immunised, I would hate for her to get any of the serious diseases, like whooping cough etc, and they've been on the increase here as lots of people havent been immunising. After weighing it up we decided it was best.

Sorry to hear its been hard with your hubby on nights. My OH works nights half of the time, days the other half, but he only works 14 days a month so it's not actually been too bad, he has a lot of time off in between. When he's on days it been hardest on him, as she tends to be grouchy in the evenings, so he gets in at 7.30 and heads to bed at 9.30, and sometimes she's grouchy the whole time. Do you find yourself having to go out in the days to keep Darcey quiet while he sleeps or is she quite quiet in the day anyway?

x


----------



## trixie79

well the good mood in conor only lasted the day after the cranial osteopath, but going again on monday anyway, it cant hurt!....dont know why he is so grumpy all the time....i reckon that things havent changed since he was born and its just that he is getting older and is more easily distracted, thats wat ill tell the paed today anyway!

a health visitor visits every new mum and advises on the development of their baby up to the age of 4 then school nurses take over.....they get alot of bad press on baby and bump for being nasty, or social work driven, but really we are just there to help. we weigh the babies to ensure they are growing well and visit at 2 weeks, 8 weeks 16 weeks one year and 2 years out to the home. its mandatory so everyone gets one.

maybe i didnt know everything but i bloody well do now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lady good luck today
dreamer glad apt went well


----------



## LadyL

Trixie, sorry it seems Conor has become grumpy again. I hate that you have to go through that. Hopefully, the pedi will listen to you today and can come up with something to help him (and you!). I think that's great that you guys have health visitors. I think a lot of people here could benefit from something like that! I have always thought I may want to be a school nurse (mainly because of the awesome hours), but the pay is not that great.


I got my IUD put in yesterday. Can I just say "OUCH!". It was pretty painful when he put it in, but he said normally post-partum it's not so hard to insert because the cervix gets stretched during childbirth, but since I never dilated AT ALL, he had to use a dilator to open up the cervix to place the IUD, so it was a bit more painful for me than it would be for others. Afterwards, I just had some pretty bad cramps and some bleeding. But today, only slight cramping and a little spotting. He said it should only last a few days, and for the next few months I could have some painful periods, but after 3-6 months, it's likely my periods will stop all together!!
Claire, I have the hormone one. The good thing about it though, is that all the hormones stay within the uterus, so you don't get any of the systemic side effects like weight gain, excessive hunger, etc. (the side effects you normally get if you take birth control pills). 

Well, back to work full-swing tomorrow!! I am starting to get so sad. I'm going to miss my sweet boy everyday!! Luckily, he's been sleeping so much better this past week. He has slept from 8-4 the past 2 days and then right back to sleep till between 730-8!! And I'm only giving him 3.5 oz at that feeding. I'm going to try to wean that feeding down over the next few weeks.

I hope all of you have a great weekend. I'll be working all weekend, blah!!!!


----------



## trixie79

well he has cmpi....put on nutramigen, losec incresed and carobel and is going for investigation!
thank god!


----------



## Claire1

Sorry to hear that about Conor, but at least your getting somewhere now. :)

Lady,I hope your first day goes well. Thanks for the IUD info, I think Im gonna go for it. I like the fact that the hormones stay in the uterus and you get less side effects. Fingers crossed mine might be less painful ;0)

Dreamer, I do find I have to go out alot. But luckily for me Id rather be out anyway. She isnt too bad at home, if she is grumpy it doesnt usually take to much to settle her. It can be hard though when the weather is like this...I dont like walking in the rain haha. My mum lives nearby so I go up there often and have joined lots of mother and baby classes and made lots of new friends. Id recommend baby massage if you have it in your area?


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's great that they figured it out trixie! I wish nutramigen didn't smell so bad! I tried Giada on it for a week and didn't see much different. She does pretty well on the lactose free on though. I heard they usually outgrow it too. Giada is still feisty, but better than she was. I'm wondering if she had some digestive issues that are finally resolving themselves.

How was work Lady?? Sorry the IUD was painful. I would be too chicken to do it! How nice though that you don't have to even think about birth control! And that is great that Jack is sleeping so well!!! I was hoping he would be better by the time you were at work, as it is just too difficult to be up all night and then work!

How is erin doing with the bottle dreamer? I think it is funny that babies are so picky. You'd think they would be too little to care about things, but they really have their opinions!

Claire- I was really nervous about the immunizations. I get freaked out every time I get online as people have opinions that they cause sids, autism etc. But honestly the more research I did, the more I realized that studies have shown no correlation between vaccines and anything bad. The only thing that showed was that since people have gotten afraid of them (probably from that guy who lied about people saying their child got autism from them) the sickness and death rate in children has increased. I do believe that some people really think the vaccine caused something in their child, but in my gut I feel it is probably coincidence. We parents like to look for answers when something happens to our child, and if a shot was administered around that time, then it is logical that we will wonder if it had something to do with it. So after doing all that research, I realized I would be scared one way or the other...if I don't give her the vaccines I would be worried she would catch something. So I figured I better go with logic and studies rather than my emotions on this. ANd really I just need to listen to the dr and stop using google lol! My original thought was to delay them rather than totally forego them, but then just decided to do it. Her next ones are in a couple weeks so hopefully it goes smoothly! I'm a super worry wort too!!!!

My period started again. Last time it was super light for a few days and then it was like all the blood in my body decided to come out. I am praying that doesn't happen again. I still can't wear tampons due to my pelvic pain condition and I hate wearing those gigantic pads and I still leak!

Giada is back to her normal self...having some restless sleep again the past 2 nights. She has slept 9 hours straight though,and has been consistent in about 9-10 hours straight over the past couple weeks! Unfortunately she has been up at 6:30am the past two mornings...right on the dot. I am not a morning person and don't know why I have a morning baby! Hoping she will at least go til 7 tomorrow!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks strange and dreamer re-shots. I'm going to get her done, i'd never forgive myself if she picked something up that could have been prevented so easily. Both hubby and i were fine with them so im sure she will be. Thanks ladies :) That doctor caused a lot of problems, I dont think he's allowed to practice anymore.


----------



## trixie79

thanks girls....conor woke at 1,2,3 and 4 last nite, im a walking zombie today!!!
i fed him at 4 and he took 7 oz.....but would take anybottle at 7.....he did take 5 oz at 12pm....so dont know if he was just ful or the nutramigenAA is just stinking!!!

HAVE TO GO HE IS AWAKE AGAIN!


----------



## Tobaira

congrats futuremama and lilmisscheer! That is great!

So the time I keep thinking is going to show up so I can catch up just doesn't seem to be happening. Maybe in July when my inlaws come back out.

claire - we are actually delaying our immunizations on the twins, just because it seems like such an overload for them to get so many at a time. we still plan on getting them all, but at our own pace. That being said, I am home with them so they aren't in daycare thus are going to be less exposed to a lot of the stuff that goes around.

hope everyone is doing well, I'd write more but someone is crying.. sometimes it seems there is always someone crying, if not one of the girls it's me lol


----------



## _dreamer_

claire, yes I think we do have baby massage classes around here. my friend is trained so she said she'd teach me and my OH, but we havent got around to that yet. I really must join some coffee morning groups. I haven't been to any yet, and I really want to meet some other moms, as I only have 1 friend with a 1 year old. Theres a breastfeeding 'cafe' on Tuesdays so I think Im going to go along tomorrow to that. Its an opportunity to get together with other BF moms, and theres also experts there to advise and speak to about any issues. Thinking of discussing my bottle problems! Stranj - yes we're still having trouble. I brought a NUBY bottle which I thought would be better as the teat is shorter, and its more 'boob' shaped but she would not take that either. 

sorry to hear you had such a bad night trix, how has conor been since then?

Tobaira, good to hear from you, I can't imagine how busy things must be with twins, its bad enough with one!!!


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> claire, yes I think we do have baby massage classes around here. my friend is trained so she said she'd teach me and my OH, but we havent got around to that yet. I really must join some coffee morning groups. I haven't been to any yet, and I really want to meet some other moms, as I only have 1 friend with a 1 year old. Theres a breastfeeding 'cafe' on Tuesdays so I think Im going to go along tomorrow to that. Its an opportunity to get together with other BF moms, and theres also experts there to advise and speak to about any issues. Thinking of discussing my bottle problems! Stranj - yes we're still having trouble. I brought a NUBY bottle which I thought would be better as the teat is shorter, and its more 'boob' shaped but she would not take that either.
> 
> sorry to hear you had such a bad night trix, how has conor been since then?
> 
> Tobaira, good to hear from you, I can't imagine how busy things must be with twins, its bad enough with one!!!

Thats a great idea Dreamer, I went along to ours when I was feeding and found it usefull.
We are really lucky in my area, we have so much going on its great! Ive met some lovely mums at a class called new beginnings and each week you have something different like baby massage, first aid, weaning, breast feeding, sleep etc it really is good. Now we all go for a coffee or lunch after. We're also considering starting swimming classes :)

Good luck with tommorow :)


----------



## _dreamer_

That's really good Claire. Do you pay for those sessions, they sound really good? I keep saying I should go so I really must act on it!


----------



## Claire1

Nope, its all free :) Cant recommend it enough x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies!
Claire you just inspired me to sign up for a class here. They are free and my friend who has a 16 month old has been pushing me to do it because you meet other moms, but I have been too lazy. I just signed up so I'll have to see when they start.

How is everyone? Has conor adjusted the to formula trixie?

Tobaira you must be exhausted. I seriously don't know how you are doing it!! It was so good to hear from you!

How are our pregnant ladies? Hope you are all feeling well and getting some rest!

I'm having a problem with Giada. She was doing so well...sleeping 9-10 hours straight. She has always been a hungry baby that ate a ton. Now all of a sudden she is not very hungry. She eats a couple ounces and then is done. I try and persist over 1-1.5 hours to keep giving her little bits. Saturday night MIL was watching her and did not persist, so of course giada was up at 3am hungry because she didn't get enough during the evening. I couldn't get quite enough in her last night, but a little more than the day before and she woke up at 4:30. I took the bottle away after 2 oz as I don't want her to get used to eating in the middle of the night. I put her back to sleep at 5:15 and then she woke up when my husband got up at 6:15 grrrr. I fed her but she only wanted 4 oz and I had to slowly feed her the rest. She is acting the same today-not overly interested in food. Any ideas? If she doesn't eat during the day she is up at night starving.
One thing I wanted to mention was on saturday night I decided to put some dark sheets over my windows. I have bamboo blinds and curtains, but the light comes right through and I noticed she seems to be waking in the morning when the room gets really light. She usually wakes up between 6:30 and 7:30 (lately 6:30) and that day she woke for the morning at 8:15!!! I want her up early on weekdays to get her feedings in, but will try the sheets again next weekend. If I see a true difference I am going to get better blinds! I figured I"d mention it if someone else was noticing the same thing about baby waking up as soon as it is light out. 
HOpe everyone is feeling well and getting some sleep at night!!


----------



## Claire1

Well done Stranje, I think you'll really enjoy it. I dont know what I would have done with my time if I didnt have these things going on. The LO loves it too, its funny to watch all the babies cooing at each other.
Regarding Giada not taking much milk, Darcey went through this recently and it turned out she was getting a cold and was off her milk. Shes only just started to take a bit more now. My OH often says to me not to worry so much and says that sometimes she might just not be hungry. I guess that makes sense because we're not always hungry, so sometimes they might not be. I never really thought of it like that :)
Hope she starts to sleep better.
Darcey is getting better with her sleeps, she still needs a dream feed at 10ish, other wise she's awake at 2-3, but if I feed her at 10 she goes till 4-5ish and then back down till about 8. She stirs when hubby comes home at 6.30, but usually goes off again.
We still have her in her carry cot at the moment, but its starting to get a bit small, and we cant fit the cot in our room, but I dont know if I want her in her own room yet?! I dont know what to do?
What are you guys doing, own room, cot or cribs etc??


----------



## _dreamer_

I know its not advised, but at 2 weeks we put Erin in the nursery in her Moses basket, as she was such a noisy sleeper and we were getting hardly any sleep, plus we were waking her. The rooms are just opposite each other and we kept the doors open at first. She went into her cot at about 6 weeks as she was hitting the sides so much on the Moses basket. So she's already in her own room. we have baby monitors, and now sleep with the doors pulled to. Usually when I wake in the night, ill pop in and check on her.

I enjoyed the baby cafe today, everyone was openly breastfeeding so I felt happy to do it there, where I'm quite concious normally in public. A lot of the other ladies have been a lot before, so I was, and felt like, the new girl but joined in the chats. The women who run it were lovely too. Unfortunately no advice on the bottle, other than keep trying but one woman said she had the sane with her son, ans she went back to work at 4 months, and he'd just not eat during her work hours, and make up dir it when she came home. She tried every bottle in the market. Ok if the baby wasn't screaming for it but couldn't do that!


----------



## trixie79

well girls conor has been a nitemare again!!! he just wasnt eating the nutramigen that i gave in last nite and gave him the enfamil ar.....we tasted both yesterday and the nutramigen tastes like vomit. im going to call the paed to tell him now...he screamed during each feed....worse than before....only 2 weeks left and im starting to wean, i have to get rid of this reflux and although he isnt a hungry baby, the hands are always in the mouth and he is chewing motions too, so we think he will be ready soon.

stranje, conor went from 6/7 oz every feed to 4 oz....we put it down to teething, he still wakes for a feed at 2 and then is awake again at 5!!and doses till 7

dreamer, i took conor to sign language classes!!!! he really likes it....they sing nursery rhymes and sign for milk and food and their names etc....its a really fun class. it cost30 pound for 6 weeks for one hour on a friday.

claire i would love to statr swimming classes....i dont know if he is a bit young yet though!! not sure if there are baby swimming classes in my area...mite google that!

afm....i keep pulling muscles in my neck and can hardly move!!!! isnt really helping in the personal traning part!!!


----------



## LadyL

Trixie, I am so sorry you have had such a tough time with Conor and figuring out what food will work for him. I really hope you're able to sort it out soon! Sorry your neck hurts. Maybe it will get better for you soon.

Dreamer and Claire, you guys are so lucky to have those classes available! I wish we had something like that around here, but I live in a very small town. (and I even live 20 minutes from there!). So there's nothing like that around here. Would be great to be around other new moms and babies and learn things.

Claire, I've had Jack in his own crib in his room since he was 6 weeks old. Our rooms are directly across from each other too, and I have a video monitor, so if he's making noise, I can just look over and see what he's doing and if I need to get up. I LOVE my video monitor. If any of you don't have one, I'd say it's definitely worth it once you put your LOs in their own room. 

Stranje, I don't know what to tell you on Giada's not eating. How old is she now? Almost 4 months right? My pedi told me that some babies around 4 months start getting bored with just milk and may be ready to start introducing some solids. I definitely wouldn't do that till you talk with your pedi, but it could be that she's just getting bored and may be ready for some solids.

Well, work this past weekend went well. It didn't take long to get back into the swing of things. And luckily it wasn't super busy. Back again tomorrow!! And Jack is now sleeping from 8-5 without waking. Then I give him a small 3 oz bottle and he'll sleep till about 730 or 8. So we are definitely making progress!!

Well, gotta go....he's demanding my attention! Ha! Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks ladies, i might think about putting her in her own room. She is sleeping quite well now so it could be time....dont think im going to like it though :(
I'll look into the video monitor, sounds great. Glad you settled into work ok lady.

Dreamer im so pleased you enjoyed your class, its nice to meet other new mums.
Trixie, its such a shame you dont have any classes in your area. Maybe just go swimming on your own? Hope your neck improves x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies!

Trixie I am so sorry about Conor. All i know is that the smell of nutramigen made me want to vomit! I have heard that a lot of babies will grow out of their milk allergy by 6 months, so I hope conor grows out of it soon. It must be so difficult. Have you tried soy? Although they say that many allergic to milk are also allergic to soy. My MIL said DH was always crying and found out he was allergic to dairy, and was a different baby once they started soy. I hope it gets better soon :hugs:

So glad work went well lady! I'm sure it is always bittersweet to return to work. It sounds like jack is sleeping well now! Yay!

I admire you ladies that put LO in their own room. I know I would sleep sooo much better as she is a noisy sleeper, but I just can't bring myself to do it. I know I'm a total masochist, but I think the real reason is because dh and I are not 100% sure we are going to have another baby, and I'm just not ready to never have a baby in my room again. I am not so good with change and it is killing me that she is growing so fast and before I know it she won't even be a baby anymore!! I used to totally make fun of my sister for keeping the baby in her room til 3 years old (and then my neice went to her room every night til she was 9 because she didn't want to sleep alone) and I though she was crazy and knew my baby would be in her own room right away blah blah blah, and now I am the crazy one lol! I keep extending the time I want to keep her in our room. Oh well. Oh- right now LO is in the pack and play. It is plenty big length wise, but she keeps turning sideways and has almost outgrown it that way. I bought the same brand matrress for that that I did for her crib, so I am hoping it will be an easy transition. 

Well I didn't go to my mom meeting today. I feel a little weird as supposedly the babies are younger than 4 months, and she will be 4 months next week. I think I will try and find a different one with babies her age. I am also tired as she was up again last night. Thank you for all the input regarding eating. I am watching for all the things you mentioned....possible cold, teething, ready to move to solids. She was hungrier yesterday, but still fell a couple ounces short and woke up at 4:45. The night before she woke up at 4:30, but only talked to herself for half an hour and then went back to sleep. She's never done that before. Her appetite seems mostly back so I am going to persist and try to get her all she needs during the day today to see if tonight goes better. I only fed her an ounce and then took the bottle away last night as she was so tired and I was able to get her back to sleep. I knew if I fed her a lot she wouldn't eat at her normal 7:30 time. I seriously don't want anyone to babysit anymore. One bad evening of getting off schedule and I am still paying for it 4 days later. And MIL wants to come every saturday, which is much appreciated, but I am scared that the same thing will happen. I am going to have to tell her to persist with the feeding, even if it is just little bits over a long period. 

Glad you enjoyed the baby cafe dreamer! We had one where I used to live, but never made it since we moved at 3 weeks!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, conor is finally settling whoo hoo!!!!

im now feeding at 6 am 9am 1pm with one spoon feed of baby rice and 5pm and 8.30pm and he has slept through 9pm till 7 only waking a couple of times for the dummy....please let this continue!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Thats great Trixie, I hope it continues for you :)
Im with you stranje, I think im going to find it hard to put her in her own room, but shes rapidly growing out of her carry cot.
Also, the lazy side of me is thinking im going to have to get up in the night to feed her. At the moment I make her bottles up with boiled water and keep beside the bed, then add the formula and mix. So ive never really had to get OUT of bed to feed her as she take the bottles at room temperature. How lazy am I!!!
The time is approuching soon. But if she continues to sleep fairly well, I guess it wont be too much of a problem.

Hope you have all had a lovely bank holiday,for me its been so nice having time with hubby and Darcey. We took her swimming and she loves it!

What have you all been up to?

Hope you're all doing well? How are you preggers ones getting on?

Fizzio, how are you feeling these days??


----------



## trixie79

claire we went swimming too....he loved it!!!!

we have conor in his own room from 5 weeks but i have a pretty small house and still use the monitor.....was going to get a vidoe one but not sure which one to get or if im wasting my money!...

i still have to rock him to sleep!!anyone else do this, how will i get him to go down on his own????

i decided to go back to work in august as our childminder is slovakian and is going home on hols till then..i dont know how i will leave him, but cant wait either!!

we have had our 3rd session with the cranial osteopath and couldnt reccommend her enough.....conor is much more settled, just whingy!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Ladies!

Trixie- so glad connor is settling a bit. I found a osteopath in town and I am going to call to see if he works on infants. I too rock giada to sleep. I do it every night and if he happens to wake in the middle of the night. In the day I usually put her in her swing to fall asleep. Sometimes I put her in a portable bassinet that I have on the couch and I leave her there if she needs a nap. She will fuss and then I go over and give her a pacifier and then sometimes she fusses some more and I go back over and then she falls asleep. But sometimes she fusses before falling asleep no matter what-whether I'm holding her or she is in her swing etc. I'd love to take her swimming. I bet she would love it! 

Giada got over her not eating and then went back to her 9-10 hours of sleeping and was a content baby during the day. Then all of a sudden yesterday she started not wanting to eat again and was up at 4 in the morning to make up for it. I persisted today and got all her ounces in, so I am hoping tonight is better. I felt bad trying to push her to eat, but she is an unhappy baby when she had a bad night's sleep. Hopefully she'll be back on schedule tomorrow and wanting to eat her normal amount. I gave her a ready to feed bottle before bed because she seems to eat more of that, and she finished the bottle, so that was a good sign. She also rolled over from stomach to back a few days ago! I never thought it would happen. She did it 3 times in a row and hasn't done it since lol.

How is everyone else?? How are the working ladies doing? And how are our pregnant gals? I hope everyone is feeling well! Oh- I forgot to add that I started using white noise. NOt sure if it helps her sleep, but I think it helps me! I put it on loop on an ipod and turn it up high. I still hear her when she is restless, but I don't hear every little sigh or move she makes, so it helps a little bit.


----------



## _dreamer_

I can't wait to take Erin swimming, we're going to do it soon (keep saying that!)

Glad to hear Giada got back into her routine Stranj, hopefully it was just a random blip, and she has a better night tonight. Haha on the white noise helping you! 

Trixie, thats great that the cranial osteopath has helped Conor :)

Claire, when you put it like that, I can see why you like her being next to you lol, a lot easier in the night.

Haven't heard from lilrojo for a while, how are you doing? 

Hope the pregnant ladies are all good. I saw so many pregnant ladies when I was out shopping yesterday, and it made me miss my bump! So glad to have Erin, and I truely love being a mom, but I do miss her being inside me, always being with me, and feeling her kicking and moving. I loved being pregnant. We definitely want at least 2 children, OH seems to only really want 2, but I don't like the thought of only being pregnant and having a little baby one more time. Maybe I can push him to 3 hehe.

Erin is now up to 14lb7oz, and 63cm. I looked on my chart and that puts her on the 91st centile for height, and also 91st for head circumference. She has a sleep bag that is 0-6 months, but it says up to 68cm as well. Theres no way thats going to last until 6 months! We had a photo shoot yesterday, can't wait to see the photos! Got to wait 7 days though lol.

Do any of you ladies use any baby carriers? I am looking to get one, thought I had my mind set on the Moby, but now I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Claire1

Dreamer, I bought a second hand baby carrier. Its just a mother care one, I really like it. I tend to use it on short trips when I dont need my changing bag, others wise its just a pain. I thinking of getting a victoria sling, the ones that are really long that you wrap round you. They look cosy xxx


----------



## trixie79

hi guys, i got the motorola mbp33 video monitor and its great so far....expensive at 100 quid but worth it.
conor had his 3rd jabs today and took a skin reaction to one of them but the doc said its ok and should go down in a couple of days....

weaning is fun so far....i have him on one meal a day....carrot parsnip and pear today, abt 5 spoonfuls and he near licked the bowl!!!

hope to go swimming again on sat!

he also slept 9 till 5 last nite....please god he does it again tonite!fx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Dreamer- I too miss being pregnant. I feel so lame for saying that because with all my bleeding I couldn't wait for it to be over. I get envious of pregnant women now (in a positive way...just very excited for them) 
I have the Beco and the baby k'tan carriers. THe baby k'tan got great reviews but I dont think it fits me right. It seems to tight and would smush the baby. Now that she can keep her head out I should try it again. She doesn't seem to like the beco much either. I think I just need to get her used to it. 

Trixie that is great that conor is doing so well eating!! I can't believe you are feeding him already! That makes me realize how fast time has flown and it is time for me to think about feeding Giada. My pediatrician said we would talk about it at our 4 month appt which is next week. I'm so worried about her getting constipated. Have you had any problems with that? Also, how do cranial osteopaths charge in your area? I called the only one here and he charges $250!!! So I decided against it! I really wanted to go. Is cranial sacral therapy the same thing? There are some people who do that here, but they are not osteopaths. Hope his reaction to the shots goes quickly...poor guy :(

Giada is still not wanting to eat all her bottle so it is becoming a pain at feeding time. I think I got most of what she needs in her today though. It seems she is more interested in trying to sit up and look upside down and roll on her side than eat. She didn't ask for food during the night, but she did wake up at 1:40 and talked to herself for 5 minutes, and then mildly fussed for 5 minutes and then went to sleep. I knew she wasn't hungry because she ate a lot before bed, and she didn't start really crying. I decided not to do anything since she was only mildly fussing and luckily she fell back asleep. I wonder if this is the 4 month sleep regression though...she never wakes up and babbles in the night, and now this is the second time she has done it in the past couple weeks. She also got really restless again at 5am til like 6:30...she even let out a couple cries in her sleep. She is sooo noisy and I can't sleep through it, even with the white noise blaring! If she doesn't settle down soon I am going to have ot move her into her own room because she is getting sleep but I am not!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## trixie79

the cranial oestopath was 30 pound a session! dont pay 250 dollars thats ridiculas!

im only feeding small amounts which seems to have totally cured the crying reflux episodes mind you i think that woman did the job too!....conor has 5 bottles but only takes abt 5 oz in each....sometimes he will take the whole 7 oz but not often!

spend your 250 on a good video monitor and move giada into her own room.....i found myself watching conor sleep at 5.30 this morning but its so reassuring!
sometimes babies just get sick of milk!!!!maybe she is looking some other food!
dont worry abt the 6 month rule....the guidelines here are 17 weeks to 6 months, but they have to be weaned BY 6 months not at 6 months....thats important for their speech development aand their tongue movement. 5 months is an ideal time to start, but i started conor basically cause of his reflux and he is gobbling it up!

Im giving fruit and veg for 2 weeks only at lunchtime, his poos are good now, but he is on lactalose anyway!...then ill move on to 2 meals adding meat in the evening.....but i should have him well weaned by 6 months onto lumps and hopefully solids...

its recommended that you only give puree for a month, then add lumps.
i specialise in weaning and guide parents everyday....if i cant carry this out without a glitch then i need not go back to work!!!!!LOL

is anyone going to do baby led weaning???
as in no purees just giving normal foods to them???


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thank you Trixie!! That makes me feel better about the food. I see the doctor next week so with his ok I think I am going to start. I'm so glad you advise on how to wean. I have a feeling she is getting sick of the bottle! I know nothing about it and am a bit scared!! 
And I can't believe the osteopath is so expensive here! Are they doctors there? Here they are....they are a different type of doctor, but can still prescribe medicine. But we do have therapists that can do cranial sacral therapy. I might call to see if they work on infants. Or I might also try a chiropractor as I heard that can be helpful too. 

Giada slept fine last night, 9:15-7, but again only wanted 5 oz this morning instead of her usual 8. I got her to take 6, but she refused anymore. I hate feeding time now!!! How can she eat so little after sleeping for 10 hours??? Ugh!


----------



## trixie79

conor is the same, he was refusing the milk for abt 2 weeks and only took 4 oz tops....mind you he had thrush too!....

thats good that she slept for 10 hours!! conor is only sleeping for short bursts! 9 till 12 then only slept hourly till 5 and i fed him 7 oz at 6.30 and didnt go back till sleep till 8 to 9 and i gave him 5 spoonfuls of baby porridge and he only took 2 0z of milk!!! that will be him till abt 1.30pm then ill give him 5 spoons of potatoe and 7 oz to see how he goes...then 5pm milk and 9pm milk....at least we have got him past sleeping at 7pm but the nites are worse because of that!

the sacral oestopath is prob the same as the cranial here.....cause she was working on his sacral area???
so i would ring up and ask if the specialise in infant therapy......


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies! How are you all doing? Finding it hard to get on here to reply lately. Back working full time really limits things. I get on from my phone and keep up with everyone daily, but I hate typing on my phone, and I don't get to my computer much these days.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!! (well, the US ladies anyways; I know the UK ladies already had theirs). We had a great day. My family and hubs' family all came over and my DH cooked us all lunch. We gave my mom and MIL both a digital picture frame and filled them with pics of Jack. They were so excited!!

It's crazy some of you are already starting on solids!! They can't be getting this old already, can they?! They grow up so fast. Jack weighs about 16.5 lbs. (I unofficially weighed him by weighing myself and then weighed myself holding him). So I'm guessing it's pretty close. Jack will go for his 4 month pedi appt in a few weeks and I guess we'll see then when he wants us to start solids. 
I began the transition from breastmilk to formula yesterday. He was only taking 6oz 3 times a day, and one 8 oz bottle at bedtime, but he started waking up at 2 am again like 3 nights in a row, so I figured he was needing to be increased on his amounts. So now he gets 8 oz at every feeding. I started combining 6 oz breast milk and 2 oz formula at each feeding and so far he's tolerating it very well. It took me forever to finally get over having to give him formula, but now that I have, I feel so much better. I think I just had to get it out of my head that it was going to cause his tummy to get all upset. I'm still pumping 3 times a day, but my supply has decreased tremendously. I used to pump about 45 oz a day, and am now down to about 20. I hope it won't take long to stop completely. I'm just so afraid of the pain. How did you ladies go about stopping your milk supply and deal with the pain?

I am very much an advocate of the video monitor!! I love mine!! It's Summer brand.
What exactly is the cranial osteopath? I've never heard of this.

We are going swimming this Friday at my friend's MILs house!! I can't wait! I've got him his little swim trunks and a frog sun hat and sunglasses!! He's gonna be so handsome!! :)

I hope you all are well!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

So good to hear from you LadyL! It must be crazy being back at work and having a baby to care for!! It sounds like transitioning is going well. I'm not sure about the pain because I started producing less and less milk and giada decided she would not feed anymore, and I had no pain at all. I think I had pretty much stopped making milk. I would say just reduce slowly like you are doing. I always heard that it is not painful because the baby starts taking less and less and your body just adjusts. Once you aren't making much milk it doesn't hurt to stop. You are going to love not having to pump anymore!! I hated pumping!!! Washing all the parts was awful! Glad you are doing well!

Trixie is sounds like conor is getting a great variety of stuff! Can you start with anything, like peas or sweet potato, or should you start with rice cereal? Also do you decrease the amount of formula when you start introducing solids, or does that stay the same? 

Has anyone heard of that "wake to sleep thing" Someone had written about it where you stir the baby an hour before they usually get up to throw their cycle off and they should sleep longer. I tried it last night and I dont know if it was coincidence, but giada slept til 8:30!!!! It may have been coincidence though as her schedule was very off yesterday. She is still being weird about eating. It's driving me crazy and I hate having to persist and keep trying to give her her bottle after time passes. I hope it stops soon.

Happy mother's day to all celebrating today! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## trixie79

conor just wants to gobble up all his food!! its going great....im now giving baby rice and pear or apple puree for breakfast.....he cries when i take the spoon out!
i have tried sweet potatoe, carrot, parsnip, potatoe, pumkin, butternut squash...pear, apple and banana....all in small quantites but i know he would eat a whole bowl full!

the milk is now 6/7 oz at 5am.....only 2 oz at breakfast, 7 oz at lunch with a veg or fruit and 7 oz at 5pm and 6/7 oz at 8/9pm then bed..

he still wakes at 3 but i give him the dummy and turn him on his side and sleeps for another 2 or so hours.....i would love it if he slept till 8.30!!!

im never going on that weaning forum or answering anyone on ther! people can be so judgemental cause im weaning early.....but if they had to listen to the crying and pain of reflux..huh!..anyway...rant over!

good to hear from you lady....glad your well....not to sure wat a cranial oestopath does but it must be abit like a ciropractor wer they manipulate nerves and muscles and bones....all i know is conor is much better now!


----------



## LadyL

I learned my lesson straying to other forums. Some people are downright mean. I prefer to stay here with you ladies!!
I don't blame you at all for starting weaning. It sounds like Conor's doing great with it. I personally can't wait to start feeding Jack something other than milk. It seems like it must be so boring having the same thing for every meal. But of course, I'll wait till I get the ok from the pedi first!


----------



## Claire1

Hello Ladies, I cant believe some of us are at the weaning stage. Darcey isnt quite there yet, but i'm going to a weaning talk thursday.

Good to hear its going well Trixie.

Well done on getting into work Lady, dont know how you do it x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies!

I don't know how you do it either going to work ladyl. I can barely keep up staying at home!

I hate the other forums too. I seriously can't believe how judgmental people are. I seem to end up in cat fights trying to defend myself. I need to just stay away them. 

I am exctied to talk to the dr about weaning. We've got some stuff going on later this month and then dh is leaving for a business trip first of june so we might wait til he gets back to start. I am so looking forward to less spit up!! I have been giving her ready to feed or concentrate because she was eating less and you got more calories per volume on the ready to feeds, but I think they made her spit up more. I switched back to powder today. 

I went to a baby class today. I kinda liked it. giada slept through most of it, and then woke up and was hungry...and then spit up everywhere lol. It was ok...we sang songs and asked questions. Kinda felt stupid singing songs to a sleeping baby but oh well. The only problem is the class is sooo long. It is 2 hours 15 minutes and I feel it is too long to be somewhere with a baby, but she did end early today so that was nice. 

Is anyone else having back problems? Mine has hurt since delivering, and now my knee hurts really badly too. I went to a couple chiropractors but it still hurts a lot. I think I'm just too old lol!

Hope everyone is well!! :)


----------



## trixie79

2 hrs 15 minutes good god!!!!

stranje...are your oz measured differently in the US????

over here 1 fluid oz is 30 ml....is it 20 ml in the US.... just wondered as you said you try to get 44 oz into giada and it seems alot when i struggle to get 25oz into conor!!!..
thought i saw it on a bottle in a shop today....

my back hurts too, but i think its because my core is so weak that i put extra pressure on my lower back when lifting instead of pulling in my stomach.........or so the personal trainer told me!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ha ha I just checked the bottle and it's 30 ml here per ounce to lol! She is such a piggy! She is big though. I will find out her height and weight on friday, but i bet she is about 18 pounds as she was 15 at 2 months. I let her lick my apple for a second today and she seemed to love it! I think she will be so happy to eat real food! HOw do i know when she is ready? Is it just by age and weight, or do I need to look for other signs that she is ready?

She is jerky sometimes. She has always had a strong neck so I figured she wouldn't be jerky at all by now as she is 4 months and one week, but I still see her wobble at times and sometimes her arms start to shake a little, like her muscles are weak and she is trying to hold herself up. I will ask the dr on friday, but what do you guys think? 

I wonder how our pregnant ladies are doing??


----------



## trixie79

gosh i dont know abt the jerky thing but conor is noe 17 pounds 8 give or take and he is 17 weeks i think lol!!!

i gave him a 6oz dream feed at 11pm last nite and he slept rite through till 6 am.....i dont believe it.....surely that wasnt wat was wrong!!!! 4 months on im still trying to work him out!!!

i knew he was ready cause he seemed hungry but didnt want the milk.....he can sit up supported and hold his head up and turn it well himself...
the waking up at nite isnt a sign as 4 months tend to sleep regress but i figured it wouldnt hurt....also i have stopped the losec as the reflux is slowly going, he just coughs now, but the gulping has gone and the crying is really dying down....
also if they spit out the puree, they arent ready, try later....conor gobbles it up and now is refusing his breakfast bottle, but im still giving it and another 5 bottle if i do the dream feed! he takes5/6 oz 7 if im lucky....yesterday he had 29 oz in 24 hours usually he has 21-25 oz for the past 3 weeks.....

went training this morning....cant move!!!!!


----------



## LadyL

Really the working thing isn't that bad. I actually kind of enjoy being able to get out without the baby and not having to worry constantly about him (that sounds horrible, doesn't it?). He is currently staying with my MIL and FIL because they are retired and live 2 minutes from my house. He will go to daycare starting in August. Since I work 12 hr shifts and have such a long commute (I leave at 5am and don't get home till nearly 9pm), my husband has to take care of the dropping him off, picking him up, and bedtime routines on the days I work. He has definitely stepped up and has made it a fairly easy transition. And I only work 3 days a week, so I still have the majority of the week home with him. But it does kinda suck that the days I work I only get to hold him for a bit, give him a kiss, and put him to bed as he's usually already asleep or very drowsy. But it definitely helps me to appreciate him more when I am able to be home with him.

And Stranje, YES! I too am having back pain, and have been since Jack was born. I swear, I think it's from where I got my spinal. It hurts right about where I got it in the middle of my back. I have said next time I see an anesthesiologist at work, I'm going to ask them if it's a side effect. But I rarely ever see any (I don't take care of many patients that are going for surgery).

Great job Conor!! So glad he seems to be doing so much better for you trixie. I have been toying with the idea of a dream feed for Jack, but I'm not sure if I want to change up his routine. He is currently sleeping from 8 or 9 till about 4-5, takes a small feed and then wakes again between 730 and 8. And I think we probably will never fully have our kids figured out. They'll be teenagers soon enough and we probably still won't know what to do with them!! Ha!

So far introducing the formula has been going really well. I now only pump once or twice a day. It's amazing how when I started spacing it out, how fast my milk supply diminished!! I sometimes feel bad because my original goal was to breastfeed till 6 months, but it is so freeing to not feel so tied to the pump!!

How is everyone else getting on? We haven't heard from several of you for a while!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Trixie that is great that conor went so long. FOr Giada I realized after documenting everything that it is all about how much she has eaten during the day. The more she eats in the evening between 7:30 and 9:30 the longer she sleeps. She can leave some in her bottle in the morning, but if she does at evening time she is up in the middle of the night to eat what she didn't eat before bed! Is conor still sleeping well? It sounds like conor loves his food! Giada is doing well on formula right now so I will probably stick with it another few weeks and then start weaning. Her only issue is she spits up like crazy, but it bothers me more than her (because I have to keep changing and washing her clothes and mine!) Can't wait to have her on real food! I let her lick my piece of grapefruit yesterday. It was soooo funny. She made the worst face, but she kept right on licking it lol! Im thinking she won't be a very picky eater! Speaking of trixie, since you know about weaning, does it correlate at all to how picky kids are when they get a tad bit older. I know a 3 year old who will not eat ANY vegetables. She only eats like cheese and bread and obviously sweets. Does weaning have anything to do with that, or is it taste buds, or is it parenting once they are a bit older and not giving them a variety of food? 

Lady I can't believe you work such long shifts!!! That is crazy! So glad switching to formula is going well! I know some babies have a hard time with that. Sorry to hear that you and trixie are both having back problems too. That is strange lady that the epidural may have left an effect. I hope it isn't long term. I had some pain and numbness there but it went away soon after delivery. I am curios to hear what the anesthesiologist has to say. And I agree trixie- I think having a weak core upsets the back. THe hard thing is it is hard to exercise when my back hurts, but I need to exercise to get stronger and improve my back! Plus my knee is killing me too- don't ask me why, it's not like I have done anything active for the past year. I think I need to go to the doctor. 

So giada saw the dr today and had her shots. SHe weighed almost 22 pounds!!! No wonder my back hurts lol. SHe gained 6 pounds in 2 months and is now 27 inches long. I guess that is why she eats so much, she is just a big baby. I didn't realize she had to get shots at 6 months too :( I feel so bad because they hurt. ALthough she seems to calm down right after they are finished. 

So I have been using white noise in our room and I think it really helps. The first night or two I didn't notice much difference and it was kinda distracting, but now I realize that I have been sleeping much better and she has gone from sleeping 9-10 hrs per night to sleeping 10+ hours. She actually slept 11 hrs the other day. Part of it is she is not hungry in the night. Actually she isn't even that hungry first thing in the morning- she only takes half her bottle now. If she does wake up she talks to herself and then falls back asleep, whether it be at 3:00am or 6:00am. When I shut the white noise off in the morning and I start talking to dh she wakes right up. I really think it is helping her sleep longer. I put it on ipod and it loops, and I turn it up very loud, like I am in the bathroom with the shower on. I still hear her babble etc, but I don't hear her heavy breathing or when she turns her head etc, so I sleep much better!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tobaira

wow I took all this time to type something up and it just disappeared. Ugh. I don't have time to retype it all so here's a summary lol

Cass - 10.75lbs, Heather - 10.25lbs as of 2 weeks ago - can't believe they'll be 5 mos old tomorrow. Cass just rolled stomach to back last week.. three times. And hasn't done it since lol!

crappy sleeping - 4 month sleep regression perhaps.. thank goodness my mom spends 1 night a week here and takes over nighttime feeding duties. Wish I could put them to sleep on their stomachs.. occasionally I let them nap that way and they sleep so well... sigh... 

back pain - I see a chiropractor every 2 weeks to help with it (and a massage therapist once a month) - seems to be helping. Hopefully nothing bad happened because of the spinal (I was so swollen I was jabbed about 5 times, each time just excruciatingly painful!)

hope everyone else is doing well. like the story about licking the grapefruit.. funny!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hey ladies,
I can't believe its mid May, almost June. Where is this year going? 

Tobaira, great weight gain with your girls, they are doing so well! Erin is such a chunk now, it seems so long ago she was small, I miss that already! It's quite a strange feeling, because I miss being pregnant, and the early days of her being so small, but I also love the fact she is growing, and doing new things, and is more interactive, and am always looking to what she's doing next. In an ideal world where money was no object and we had a massive house, I think I would just keep popping babies out haha. 

Erin seems to be doing ok for the time being on milk, but I have bought a box of baby rice, ready for when the time comes. She is still sleeping through the night for now. I am waiting for the 4 month regression, and also teething, but for now, I am making the most of it! She has her first cold at the moment, poor thing sounds so bunged up, and has the cutest little cough. Must be horrible not understanding why you feel rotten and can't breathe properly. She's coping well though, hasnt affected her feeding or sleeping too much. We're hoping to take her swimming on Monday if her cold is better. She also has her 3rd immunisations on tuesday.

Futuremama, I was wondering how you were getting on, and just saw your scan pictures!!! Sooooo cute. Is this the most pregnant you've ever been? I hope you are well.

Baby2310, haven't heard from you for a little while. Hope everythings ok.
And babies7777 and lilmisscheer how are your pregnancies going?


----------



## Claire1

Hello Ladies, Good to hear everyone is doing well.
Great news on the weaning Trixie, i hope Darcey does as well with it. She is still on 5oz bottles and seems happy with that, she has 6 a day. Sleeping is pretty good. She goes to bed at 6.30-7pm and I feed her again between 9-11 and sleeps till about 7am, so im more then happy with that. Shes still in our room is her carry cot...she loves it! Im starting to worry about putting her in her own room, she might not sleep so well?
My little monkey weighs 12lb 10oz she is now14 weeks old.

Dreamer, I also miss the early days but love how she is now. She makes me laugh so much and love her little giggles, it melts my heart :)
She isn't fond of tummy time, so im going to have to try harder with that.

Trixie, I also have back pain. Mainly on my left side, it comes and goes. I have heard epidurals can cause back pain after.

Stranje, Darcey is much the same. If she doesn't eat much during the day it can often result in a restless night. 
The white noice sounds great, im looking into getting some kind of musical bedtime thing for when she's in her own room. I returned the mobile a while ago because it wasnt very good so need something else.

Hope all you preggers ladies are doing well, it wont be long now :)

Fizzio, future mama how are you?


----------



## _dreamer_

Claire, Erin also hates tummy time, she'd scream if I put her down on the floor like that, but in the past couple of days I have found a great way to give her time on her stomach. I sit on the sofa and put my legs on my footstool fairly close to the sofa, and have my kness bent, then lie her face down with her feet at my stomach and her head at my knees, and put the TV on. She will quite happily lie like that for a lot longer than she ever lay on the floor, and shes lifts her head up to watch the TV and turns if I shake a rattle to the side. Give it a go lol.


----------



## trixie79

we do that too dreamer....conor hates tummy time and is still not making any attempt to turn over!!!

stanje i think all kids are fussy and picky when they are toddlers, its just important not to make a fuss and keep introducing the food they dont like every few days...

conor has totally changed....he is a happy boy...whoo hoo..
he is off the losec, we are giving prune juice and he is now off the lactalose, he just on enfamil ar now and have the paed apt on the 31st so ill ask whether or not to change him to cow and gate or something.
i am giving the dream feed at 11pm and he sleeps from 8 pm till 4 ...then dummy and sleeps to 6am and thats him up for the day, if im lucky he will nap with me till 8am!!!

im just glad he is happy!

i wouldnt mess up your routine lady, jack seems to be doing well....

god time is flying....
futuremama how are you???


----------



## Claire1

Thats such lovely news Trixie, there was light at the end of the tunnel :)

Will give the tummy thing ago, you never know! x


----------



## LadyL

Good to hear from everyone!!

I'm at work now (night shift) if you can tell from the weird time of night. I actually don't have a patient right now so I'm bored. 

Re: the tummy-time: Jack hates tummy time too, but LOVES sleeping on his tummy. Which I only let him do during the day when I'm up and can watch him. Does this count as tummy time? I know is good for them to have it to help strengthen theirs arms and neck. Jack has excellent head control and has rolled over from stomach to back sometimes. I can't get him to always do it though.

Tobaira, good to hear from you!! It sounds like you have your hands full. So glad you have family to help you out!! It sounds like the girls are growing well!! Can't believe they are already 5 months!!

Claire, Jack actually sleeps better in his own room than he did when he roomed with us. I think he could hear us moving around and making noise, and it's much quieter in his room. We don't have a white noise machine, but I keep the ceiling fan on and a regular stand up fan in there. 

Trixie, so so glad you have yourself a happy baby now!! Enjoy him!

Stranje, Giada is a big girl!! I bet she probably won't be a picky eater!! I wish Jack slept 10+ hours. He does sleep 7-8 so I can't complain too much I guess. 

Hope everyone else is well. 
How's our preggo ladies doing?


----------



## StranjeGirl

So good to hear from everyone, and so glad everyone is doing well! Giada hates tummy time too, but at least she lasts a few minutes now. IN the beginning she would try to eat the blanket and then start crying. Now she looks around at least before she tries to eat the blanket. My doctor said not to worry about it and that basically someone wrote an article on tummy time and now everyone is obsessive about it. Like tobaira's little one, giada rolled over three times and has not done it since and doesn't even look close to doing it again. Oh well!
So glad conor is a happy baby trixie! Giada was happy for a few weeks and now is back to being a bit fussy. She is fine when she is busy (and not hungry or tired) but she wont just sit there and hang out. It's like she gets bored quickly and wants to be carried around or in her stroller etc. She is also just now starting to realize that I am her mom and others are strangers. DH and I got in a huge argument the other night because he was feeding her to put her to bed and she was screaming and screaming. I waited a little to see if she would settle but she didn't so I went in there. He didn't want me to take her because he wanted her to settle with him, but she continued to scream and it was breaking my heart. It wasn't that long, but probably like 8 minutes total, and it wasn't just fussing. FInally I went back in and he handed her to me and was really upset at me for coming in and taking over. I think she was over tired and is used to me putting her to bed. I felt bad, but I told him I think there are more gentle ways of getting her to get used to him putting her to bed and there was no need to let her be so hysterical. I feel bad because I want her to be used to other people but it's not like I can reason with her and explain that it is ok. He feeds her quite a bit and she adores him, so I was surprised, but I feel that when she is over tired she doesnt even want him feeding her. I guess I need to work on socializing her more. Does anyone else have this problem?
I can't believe how many of us have back pain! I am going to try a deep tissue massage and I will let you know if it helps at all!
Oh- is anyone elses hair falling out??? I am afraid I am going to be bald by next week if it doesn't slow down!!!


----------



## Claire1

Yes!! My hair is falling out big time! I asked the HV and she said its because when your pregnant you dont lose hardly any hair at all, and after pregnancy your horemones are getting back to normal and you lose what you didnt in pregnancy. Makes sense, but my temples are really thinning out!

Sorry to heat Giada wouldnt settle with your OH, Darcey is a bit like that, mostly when shes over tired. My parents have her once a month over night and hope that helps her get used to other people, its also good for me and hubby to have time together x


----------



## trixie79

yeah conor can be a bit fussy like that too....my parents had conor overnite on sat nite and it was great to get out and relax.....had abit too much vodka!!!!! so thankgod i didnt have to get up in the middle off the nite, we only got home at 1am which is good for us!!!
conor loves his grandparents.....but we mums are with them all day and i think its natural for us to know wat will settle them.....my OH says i do his head in, if i ask him to feed conor and sit and watch him!!......i didnt realise i did that!

have to go down town now and get more clothes....conor now in 6-9 months, he is 68cm wat lengths are your LO


----------



## StranjeGirl

Yea I guess they are most used to us. GIada is just now getting weird about other people holding her...I am hoping I can change that. 
I know what you mean about the clothes trixie! I bought a bathing suit right when I got pregnant that is 12 months and it really doesn't fit her as it is too small!!! She is 27 inches. I have to find a converter on line because I don't know centimeters to inches!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Trixie I just did the conversion and giada and conor are the same length!! But giada is much fatter lol!!! I really hope she evens out a bit...she is a total chunk and she barely fits in her swing anymore, and I don't know what I am going to do when that day comes!!


----------



## trixie79

thats cool!! i think he will be tall, im 5'8'' and dad is 6'1''

i have conor in a bouncer and have a booster seat at the table and have a frog bouncer thing.....he is sitting watching mickey mouse club house screaming at the telly! it adorable...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. been so busy lately.. two is much more work than one lol.. :) but so much more fun.. love it.. 

Bryce is doing well.. growing so fast.. he is teething not sure when they will pop through though.. time will tell.. sleeping through the night.. next appt is coming up in june so will be fun to see how big he is getting.. 

Will try to be one more.. but would love to add you ladies on fb.. pm if you want to be friends.. as thats where im on more.. and his pics are :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

That is too cute Trixie! I need to order some children's dvd's for giada. We just ordered her a seat- kinda like the bumbo one but it has a play tray that spins around it. I am hoping she will like it because she always wants to sit up. I have a froggie jumper/bouncer thing, but I feel she might still be a little young for it. Some say it can hurt their hips or their spine, and normally I wouldn't be too worried because if it were happening a lot they wouldn't sell them, but she is such a heavy baby that I worry that she might be more at risk for something like that. We'll see how the chair does. 

So good to hear from you lilrojo! Can't imagine what it would be like with 2!!! Unfortunately I don't have facebook so I can't join you on there, but I hope when you have time you can post a pic! 

Giada woke up hungry at 1am last night . I was really surprised as she hasn't woken in the middle of the night for like a month now. She used to have off nights like 1-2 times per week, but once I started keeping track of her feedings and making sure I fed her enough during the day she stopped having those off nights. She aslo didn't fall asleep quickly last night, and she woke more often in the night. She didn't cry, but I heard her stirring a few times last night. I am hoping it is not this 4 month sleep regression thing. She was starving when she woke though at 1am, so I am guessing she was just hungry for some reason. Hoping tonight is better!

So there was a centipede in our house last night. I was terrified as it looked like a bug out of the indiana jones movies. I had never seen one before and I am scared to death that there are more. Has anyone else ever had this in their house? I don't know if one means there are more. I googled it and I guess they are not dangerous, just scary looking and fast. They like to live in houses. Dh put it outside and now I wish we had taken him farther away as I'm worried he might find his way back in. I wish I wasn't scared of bugs, but I am terrified of them!

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## trixie79

lol....im terrified of spiders so i feel your pain...i usually call my dad to get rid of them as my oh just tutts at me when i start screaming!!!

im not on facebook either, long story re..my ex contacting me and OH seeing it!!!! so havent had an account in abt 3 years, b&b is my new addiction!!!!

conor loves his frog....is yours a fisherprice??? it took till now for his feet to touch the ground.....butas long as they can support their head its safe for them to be in..

we now keep conor up till 9 and give an extra feed and he will sleep till 5....its so hot here that its knocking him out...his room was 25 degrees last nite and its supposed to be 18 that was all windows open!!! mind you this is prob the last day of summer for us so im not worried!! ireland has such crap weather!!


----------



## Claire1

Same here Trixie, our room was 25 degrees, poor Darcey has been sleeping in a baby grow and thats it. She hates being hot, she gets very grumpy!

Darcey has taken to waking up at 6 every morning, its a bit of a struggle esp at the weekend :( 

Im thinking of starting to wean her at 4-5 months, she never takes more then 5oz. Shes been on that since she was 8 weeks or so but i think shes fed up with milk. I give her tastes of my food and she loves it. Her little face is hilarious with some of it, love it xx


----------



## trixie79

conor is loving his food claire....i started at 4 months on the button, his reflux is really calming down and is much more settled. he only gets breakfast and lunch, small quantites and takes 5/6 oz sometimes 4oz 5 times a day.


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> conor is loving his food claire....i started at 4 months on the button, his reflux is really calming down and is much more settled. he only gets breakfast and lunch, small quantites and takes 5/6 oz sometimes 4oz 5 times a day.

Thats great. What did you give him first? I cant wait to start cooking her little meals x


----------



## trixie79

i gave him baby rice but he doesnt really like it.....he loves carrot and sweet potatoe and butternut squash....he cries when i take the spoon off him!!! he also likes apple and pear!

i just started giving him the cow and gate jars...sunday dinner, but he prefares the ones i make!

i also would give rusks mixed with a bit of milk as an alternative if he doesnt drink his milk...

he slept from 9 till 7.30 this morning, i couldnt believe it....he is asleep now too, i put him back down at 9.15....for an hour....maybe its the heat!


----------



## Claire1

Bless him.
Darcey has been sleeping more as well, I definatly think its the heat. x


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! How is everyone? Been so busy lately, I haven't had a chance to respond. 

My 3rd year anniversary was this past wednesday (the 23rd), but we both worked, so we didn't do anything special. But I did get flowers sent to me at work from both my boys!! :flower:
We spent Memorial weekend at our friend's lake house. We had lots of fun. Jack was only there for a few hours on Saturday, then my parents took him so we could all have "adult time."
Jack has his 4 month appt next tuesday. So I guess I'll probably start him on solids soon after that. I can't wait!! I'm thinking of buying one of those "baby bullets" so I can make his own food. Do any of you plan on making your little one's food? And if so, do you know anything about baby food makers? The only one I know of is the baby bullet.

Stranje, I used to play with those centipedes all the time when I was a kid, the thought of it now makes me cringe!! 

I also got Jack one of those play stations. I call it his "command center". His little legs are so short, they don't reach the ground, so I have to prop a pillow underneath him. But he loves it. The other night he was playing in it, and he started pooting, and he laughed so hard at himself every time he pooted!! It was the funniest thing ever! I also prop him in front of the TV and let him watch. It usually buys me about 20 minutes that I can get some things done around the house!

Oh, and I asked an anesthesiologist about if spinals/epidurals can cause back pain, and he said only short-term. If I'm still having pain, it's not from that. Must be from picking up my chunky man all the time!! :haha:

Here's a pic of my man when we went swimming the other week...
 



Attached Files:







536162_10100357987636766_6505920_42559622_1103321643_n.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!
Trixie- yes, I have the fisher price froggie too! Giada loves it but I keep freaking out since she is so heavy. Do you think it is ok? I try not to leave her in it that long. She too can just touch the ground now. I think now her feet are about flat. I know it's rare to get hip problems, but she is unusually heavy . I got her one of those bumbo seat things, but it also has a toy tray. Unfortunately they didn't include the screws so I can't set it up yet :growlmad: That is great that conor slept that long!! It's seems to be getting longer and longer!!!
So good to hear from you ladyl, and happy anniversary!! That is the cutest pic! And I was cracking up at the pooting story! TOo bad you don't have a video of that! That would have been a good one to show his friends when he gets older! I can't believe you used to play with centipedes! Thank goodness I haven't seen anymore. I am wondering if it came in a box since I order diapers and everything online now. I have never seen one where I live before. I am planning on making my own food. I have a baeba cooker. I heard a blender works just as well, but I'll let you know how that one works when I start. I will probably start middle of next month. 
Keep us posted on the weaning claire! When does darcey turn 4 months?
We took giada swimming this weekend. She seemed to like it, but looked more confused! We'll have to try it again! I am still losing hair. I seriously think I should keep all of it and make a wig to wear when I go bald because that is seriously what I think is going to happen!
Hope everyone is well! What happened to our pregnant ladies??


----------



## LadyL

I so wish I had a video of it!! It was hilarious! I think it was because he was in that seat and when he pootes, it must've vibrated his booty and tickled him?! IDK? But it was too funny!! 
I can't believe I used to play with those bugs either! It very well could've come in a box. I don't know how else it could've gotten in your house. I used to see them all the time in the yard when I was little, but I never see them anymore.....then again, I don't go playing around in the grass in search of bugs anymore either!!
It's nearly 1 am and I have to wake up at 4 to go to work, but I can't go to sleep!! I don't know if it'd be better at this point to put on a big pot of coffee and just stay awake!! Ugh. 

And yes, where are all you pregnant ladies hiding?


----------



## trixie79

anyone know how to upload photos.....it keeps saying file too big???


----------



## StranjeGirl

I've never had that problem trixie. Can you make smaller files??
We r in our first night at a hotel with baby. So far so good but I wonder if shell go thru the night!


----------



## _dreamer_

Trix, thats great Conor is sleeping well for you, and is enjoying his food! I had to compress some of my pictures as they were too big. I opened them with Microsoft Office picture manager if you have that or a similar programme and compressed them to web size, saved as a new picture.

Stranj, are you anywhere nice? Hope Giada is good for you and does sleep through. Ewww on the centipedes. We only have tiny ones here in the UK, but even then they are gross! Occasionaly I've found one in the washing and freaked out lol.

Lady, what a cute picture of Jack in the pool haha. We still havent taken Erin swimming, she's only just over her cold, and its hard at the moment with my OH's shifts.

Claire, it's been 26 degrees in Erin's room most nights. It makes me worry, every time I wake in the night I go in there to make sure she's ok. The weather seems to be cooling down now though.

Congrats Lady on your anniversary! And lovely that your parents had him.

Any UK ladies doing anything over the jubilee weekend? We're not really, OH is working. But we're heading to a surprise 30th birthday BBQ on Monday. Comic book theme, so we are going costume shopping today! Not a fan of dress up, asI think costumes are ridiculously expensive for a few hours wear, but will be a laugh, and I'm soooo looking forward to finding a costume for Erin!!!


----------



## trixie79

hi all, i still cant upload photos....but ill change my avatar and you will see how big conor has grown!!! 
we have been discharged from paeds...whoohoo...

he is now 18 pound 4oz and 69.5 cm.....he is a big boy!


----------



## trixie79

aghhhh cant change my avatar either!!


----------



## Claire1

Sorry Trixie, Im not sure how to make the pics smaller. Bless your lil man 18lb 4, boys always seem to grow quicker then little girls. They're all growing so quickly.

Stranje, Im a bit worried about when LO grows out of her swing as well, its the only place she naps for longer then 20mins and shes soooo grumpy when she hasn't had enough sleep.
I think shes about 13lb 7oz, and nearly 4months old...I cant wait to start her with food, but she is also doing well with milk so might leave it a little while longer.

She really chuckles now, I love it.

Oh and we had our first accident, she wriggled off the sofa :( She was fine though...didnt even cry, bless her. Just shocked! I felt so bad, I only popped out to put her milk back in the kitchen and she came off :(

Lady/Stranje whats pooteing? Lovely pic lady.

Dreamer, I hope your party goes well. Its a shame your OH is working for the jubilee. My hubby is playing in his band tonight which im looking forward to. My mum and dad are having Darcey so I can enjoy a couple of pimms and then out with the girls after.
Tomorrow we have a party in the park with bands, tents, stalls,bbq general fate type of thing, hopefully the weather holds out FX'd. Enjoy, what ever you do.x

Any news from the pregnant ladies??


----------



## trixie79

conor grew out of his swing ages ago i couldnt get the straps to lengthen any longer....so i got his bouncer chair back from the grandparents and he now sits in it happily....

my big prob now is getting him off for his naps...he needs to be rocked...he is still swaddled and is waking again at night, no matter how long i leave it ....10pm till 1130 till 130 till 430 till 630 then back to bed at 745 till 930am

im exhausted!!!!.



any advice!!!!


----------



## LadyL

Claire, pooting is passing gas/wind!! Funny how we all speak the same language, but so many words are different. What a scare you had!! So glad Darcy is ok. Have fun tonight with your husband. 
Trixie, the only way I can get photos uploaded here is to take ones I have off of Facebook. Sorry Conor has been sleeping poorly. Jack hasn't been sleeping great either for the past week. He's teething, and I think it's waking him up at night. 
We had Jack's 4 month professional pics made yesterday. I can't wait to see them. He did so good!!
Well, someone has decided to start fussing.....hope you all are well!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Trix, does Conor suck his thumb? Thats the only thing that allows Erin to sleep through, she sucks her thumb and goes back to sleep if she stirs. I stopped swaddling her when she'd found her thumb, and she started sleeping through. I'm not sure what to suggest hun. Does he want food, or just to be settled? Hope someone else has suggestions for you too

Pooting, for some reason I thought it was a sound you were talking about him making, makes sense now that he liked the vibration haha. I might have to adopt that word, it sounds cute lol. My family used to call it 'pump' - don't ask! I hate that word, and cringed when my sister said it the other day. We were always told 'fart' was a naughty word, so much so that my brother came home one day saying that his teacher used the 'f' word, so why aren't we allowed, my parents weren't impressed until they asked him to tell them which word! 'Pass wind' or 'trump' just remind me of my grandma. Any of you use any other words?

Claire, oops on Darcey lol, so easily done. OH had a musical baby app on his phone and was holding it above her face (laid on her back) so she could see, and she knocked it out of his hand onto her face, she screamed and screamed and screamed :(. He felt sooooo bad. She was also really moaning/shouting this morning too, so I shouted back at her the same way she was shouting, messing around, and she pooped herself, bottom lip came right out trembling. I felt awful! 

And hope your party in the park went well, it rained all day here, hoping you had better weather!

I hope our preggies are still subscribed, would love some bump news, miss mine so much, it's lovely hearing others news.


----------



## StranjeGirl

So good to hear from everyone!

Dreamer did you find a costume? I bet that will be adorable! I hope you have fun at the party!

Claire what a scare! It seems everyone has one of those stories and somehow babies are so resilient! I can't remember if I told you guys but when giada was 3 days old it was middle of the night and she was swaddled. I was adjusting my breast feeding pillow and she rolled right off (I was sitting on the bed) THankfully she rolled onto my huge pregnancy pillow and started to slide down it and I caught her. She was going head first and I can't imagine what would have happened if that pillow wasn't there. I really think she would have been dead or had brain damage. I still get sick thinking about it!!! But i guess accidents always happen and usually everything turns out just fine! I am so glad Darcey is ok!! Hope you had a good time at your even too!

Ladyl I can't believe you stay up that late when you have to work!!! That is crazy!!!! I would die! 

Trixie you must be exhausted!!!! Is he waking to eat or for comfort? I wonder if it is teething? Giada has been off too. Her sleep isn't that bad, but she has been off a few nights, and she has been super fussy during the day, especially the evenings again. She is chomping on her tongue so I wonder if she is starting teething? I really hope it settles soon for you. Sleepless nights are so unbearable! Keep reminding yourself that it is only temporary!! 

Things are good here. We had taken a trip about an hour and half north of us for just one night. My husband had some meetings up there and I had gone to college there so I decided to meet him and we stayed the night. Giada was seriously on her best behavior and I don't know whose baby I had that day lol! She woke up at midnight for some reason, but wasn't hungry )first time that ever happened where she didn't want food...I always try to console her first but she screams til i feed her) but she fell back asleep after a few minutes and then slept til her normal time. Unfortunately she has been fussy every since that day lol, but oh well. DH is now on a business trip in chicago til friday night so I am by myself argh!!! We'll see how that goes! 

Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## trixie79

well he woke 5 times last nite....i ended up taking him in with me at 5 and he slept till7.....all he waants is either the dummy or to be turned, so he doesnt wake fully. i try to get in to him before he starts bawling!!!! so i was just in and out...

im still swaddling but some say at this age you should stop because they learn to roll and stuff but we do alot during the day...and the swaddle is the only thing that settles him.
we tried not to swaddle and he still wakes! he sucks his fingers during the day...and takes the dummy, but has learnt to take it out and cries to you to put it back in!!!:wacko:

i give him teetha powder for teething which seems to work and anbesol on his dummy! i sware he is teething he even has had little cuts on his hand wer he has been biting!!!but i cant see it yet!

stranje, glad you had a good time away
dreamer have you got a costume yet.....i cant wait to get one for halloween and xmas!!!

we have our first photo on friday.....did jack sit up for his???


----------



## _dreamer_

It's comic book and star wars theme. I made myself a batgirl costume, wanted to do a mini one for LO but couldn't find any black clothes anywhere. Costumes seemed to be limited in my area for babies and I left it too late to order off the internet! So she's going as Winnie the Pooh as we had that suit already, the host said it was 'book' so close enough lol.

Will post a pic :) 

Stanj, so glad Giada was a good girl when you went away! 

Oh no Trix, 5 times, you must be so tired. Do you manage to go straight back to sleep after? I'm not sure what else to suggest trying :(


----------



## trixie79

dont know why he is waking.....it takes a while to get back to sleep!!!!

im sure erin will be adorable in the winnie the pooh ahhhh


----------



## LadyL

I think we all have a injury story when it come to our babies. When Jack was just a few weeks old, I pinched his finger in the clasp on his harness in his swing. Had a little bruise and everything!! I felt so bad and cried and cried. I cried more than he did. Babies are a lot tougher than we think they are!!

Stranje, so glad y'all had a good weekend. And glad Giada was so well behaved. Hopefully, she will be that good while your husband's away this week. Hope all goes well for you.

Trixie, so sorry you had a rough night. It seems like maybe Conor is teething. Some nights Jack will wake several times for no reason it seems. And I really think it's because he's teething and just uncomfortable. Jack did well with his photos (they are up now on her website, so I'll try to pull a few to show you guys). He was sat in some baskets and crates kind of leaned into them and was sitting up that way.

Dreamer, I bet Erin will look so cute as Winnie the Pooh! Can't wait to see a pic!! I think "poot" is a cute term too. We also use "toot". Never heard of "pump" or "trump" though!!

We've got a busy week this week. Today is my only "off" day to just stay at home. Tomorrow is Jack's 4 month pedi appt. He'll get more shots, poor thing. Wednesday and Thursday, I work. And Friday, I'm helping decorate and getting ready for our 10 year High School reunion on Saturday!! Yipes! Can't believe it's been 10 years already. It's not going to be a big affair. I went to private school with only 33 people in my graduating class. And so far, only 20 have RSVP'ed that they are coming.

Also, I have applied for a new job closer to home. It's with a Home Health agency. So, it's a lot different from my current job. But, it's closer to home with great hours (M-F 8-4:30). I am waiting on a call today to set up an interview for either tomorrow afternoon or Friday morning. So wish me luck!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!! Would love an update if any of you are lurking but not posting!!


----------



## Claire1

Good luck Lady, hope you get it!

Im so pleased to hear im not the only one to have a baby accident! Stranje, im sure she would have been fine, im told babies bounce haha

Trixie, sorry i havent got any advise. Hope you get to the bottom of its soon. It does sound like teething though and apparently they do sleep regress at 4 months ish.

Hope your party goes well dreamer. We had a great time, weather held out dry all day but it has got a bit colder, brrr!
We have lots of different names for breaking wind, blowing off, popping, fluffing. I dont like the word farting or trumping too much..it must be an English thing?!


----------



## LadyL

Well just got a call from the agency! Interview tomorrow!! Yipes!! I'm nervous! 

I love "popping off"! That's cute! I thought of another..."stepping on a frog". It's probably a southern thing since we have lots of frogs around here!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ha ha, I like all the passing gas names! When I was little they used to call it a "piggy piggy" Now that I'm older that sounds ridiculous and makes no sense!

Trixie you poor thing!!!! Have you tried LOUD white noise? I downloaded some on dh ipod and I play it very loud on loop all night and it seems to help her not hear us moving around. I really hope tonight is better for you :hugs:

Lady that is so exciting about your interview!! I hope it goes fantastically and please let us know how it turned out!!

Looking forward to seeing more pics from everyone!

So Giada is almost 5 months (one week shy) and she is still a fussy baby. Is this normal? She is a good sleeper, and great in the car in the stroller, but other than that she is a wiggle worm and gets bored with things very easily and starts fussing. The evenings are the worst. She has some great days, but they are more rare. She also is clinging to me. She wouldn't even let my mom hold her today, and won't let dh put her to bed many nights. Is this all normal? How much fussing is normal? I kinda thought she would just be happy and content by now lol. I see other people take their children to restaurants and the baby is just calmly sitting there. We take her when she's sleeping and that usually goes well, and a couple times it has gone well when she was awake, but if she were awake most of the time at a restaurant she would probably fuss. Does anyone else feel the same?

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## _dreamer_

Good luck with the interview lady!

Erin is also being funny being held by anyone. I always put her to bed as I BF'd her and she falls asleep, and she is fine with OH the rest of the time. But anyone else she is not happy. She's lasted a little bit recently, but soon starts screaming, and then stops as soon as she comes back to me. Yesterday it was awful at the party, she was so moany unless being held by me. A few people had a quick cuddle, but she was soon crying with each of them. Everyone thinks she's a really hard baby because she always cries with others, but when at home with me she's a good little girl lol. Also had a big dose of 'do this, do that' with my friends mom who hosted the party (she would sooooo annoy me as a MIL) she kept telling me to leave her crying, eat your food, then rolling her eyes or shaking her head when I went to pick her up. I don't mind leaving her if she's moaning a little, but when she starts screaming, and gets so wound up she makes herself start choking its definitely time to comfort her. I put Erin first and I don't mind saying that! She was also making comments like 'don't you put her down to sleep and let her cry' just made me feel like I was having to justify what I was doing. So glad my mom and OH's moms aren't like that! I can put up with it in a small dose from someone else and just keep a smile on my face lol. 

Apart from that, it was good fun lol. Here's a couple of pics. Will take them off in a while, don't like leaving them on.


----------



## Claire1

Aww she so cute dreamer, you look great as well!

Darcey is quite fussy, she can be quite hard work at times. At least once a day she has a proper crying fit and is very difficult to settle even from me. Its usually because shes not slept enough.
She is ok with people for a short while, but need to be kept busy or else she would probably cry.
We do take her out with us for meals, usually a lunch. Shes quite content in her car seat or buggy and will fall asleep esp if its a casual place and i can rock the pram but is ok in the car seat. I actually find her better behaved when Im out and fusses when im at home...I think she gets bored!
Im prepared for her to be fussy untill she can entertain herself a bit more, like sit up and hold toys properly etc. 

Either way, it wont last forever :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

So cute dreamer!!!! And you look fantastic too! I can't wait for halloween!! I too get sooo annoyed when people try to tell me how to parent. My mom and MIL are not bad, but they both were taught that crying is good for the lungs lol. Niether push me to let her cry at night (actually probably because nights aren't really the issue) but if anyone says something I am against I just say "actually my pediatrician said things have changed and it's really not recommended to do that anymore" My doctor when I was pregnant always told me to blame anything I was uncomfortable with on him....at my 6 week followup he said that I was fine to have sex, but if I was too scared and didn't want to for months just tell dh that he said to wait and he would back me up ha ha...I love him for that! ANyway, your the mom and you know best! I wonder when they will grow out of this phase of not wanting to be held by others? Giada just started this about 4-5 weeks ago.
Claire I think giada is the same. She loves her stroller and actually usually does better when we are out. I think it is an overtired thing too, even though she sleeps well at night usually naps well during the day. I honestly feel she needs more sleep!
Well I had a horrible night last night. She went to sleep at 9 and then woke at 12. I am not sure maybe I woke her up when I was coming to bed, but I got her to fall back asleep and then when I put her down she woke again and screamed til I fed her a bit. Then she fell back asleep and again woke when I put her back down argh! I again got her to sleep and put her down and it was now 1:15. Again she started fussing and I just left her because she wasn't really crying, just grumbling and whining and she was soooo tired as she was yawning and rubbing her eyes. She woudl do this for a minute and then stop and wake up 10 minutes later and do it again for a minute or two. She did this til 2am and then did it one more time at 6am, and then was up at 7:15. I don't know what is going on. She hasn't really acted like this since she was like 5 weeks old. Maybe teething? How did conor sleep trixie? There must be something going on at this stage! I hope tonight is better!


----------



## Claire1

It could be an age thing. I was talking to some other mums with LO's the same age as yours and they seem to be doing something very similar. I hope I can avoid it though ha ha, sorry...no doubt we'll all go through it. 

I hope you both get a better nights sleep. xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

She SCREAMED again with my mom today argh!!! My neice is going to start babysitting for a few hours once a week and I am paranoid that giada is going to freak out! Have any of you had issues with someone watching LO? Do they eventually accept it?
Thanks ladies for being so nice and supportive. I have been sucked into the baby club cat fights and it is so nice to have this thread were everyone does their own thing but supports everyone else for doing what is right for their child and family. I know part of it is my fault as I can't keep my big mouth shut when people are rude (especially to me, but even to others) but I just get sucked in and am then no better than them lol. It's too bad as I really like this forum. Being a first time mom it is so nice to talk with others and get advice and ideas and support. I wish some people on their would just be a little nicer and not feel they need everyone to parent like they do. Anyway, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone on here....it couldn't be a nicer group of people!


----------



## trixie79

ah stranje....wat a load of plonkers...we are here for you, im so glad i have you lot or i would go mad!!!
people think that you should raise babies the same way but every baby is different. im like you i cant keep out of it too if they are being too judgemental!....im sure the uk girls cant believe im a health visitor, but OMG ill never judge anyone again, im a better health visitor since having conor!

conor slept last nite from 9 till 715am....OMG me and OH wer in shock!!! i think he was just shattered from all the disturbed nites, so i dont think it will continue!
i took the swaddle off all nite and got a new video monitor the motorola 20...the good one the 33 was terrible so i got a cheap one and it does the job....it only comes on when he makes a sound so i slept much better thatn i had done in 5 months!!! i also put my top under him so he could smell me!!!



conor is 20 weeks today....i count that as 5 months, and is an angel!! cant believe im saying that!..

would love to show you photos....PM me your email addresses and ill email them to you all!
must go the parents are taking him shopping and he is a little fussy this morning! typical!


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's fantastic Trixie!!! I hope he keeps it up. Giada slept from 9-7 too with no 2 hour wake in the night again!! Yay! She is rather fussy lately in the mornings though. I swear she still seems tired. Is this possible? I usually put her in her swing after about an hour and a half of being awake, or a little longer, but this morning she was super fussy after being awake for an hour and she was rubbing her eyes a lot. She's in her swing now and awake but quite. She kinda looks bored and sad, but when I was holding her and playing with her she was angry and fussing. I seriously can't figure her out!
I'm going to try my best to stay out of the bnb drama, but it's so hard sometimes lol! At least you are HV trixie so you have some backing behind what you say!
Hope everyone else is doing well. I left a note for future to update us!
Lady how did the interview go????


----------



## Claire1

Wow, good sleeping Conor and Giada! Hope you both feel rested x

Ive just been thinking about some of the ladies we've not heard from in a while - I know Tobaira you find it hard to get on sometimes...understandably with your two LO's! 

Lilrojo, Fizzio, Babies777, Baby2310, futuremama, lilmisscheer, working ttc sorry if Ive forgotten anyone but I hope you're all doing well and still come on to stalk if not post. But, I do hope you're all keeping well, it would be lovely to hear from you all. xxx


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> ah stranje....wat a load of plonkers...we are here for you, im so glad i have you lot or i would go mad!!!
> people think that you should raise babies the same way but every baby is different. im like you i cant keep out of it too if they are being too judgemental!....im sure the uk girls cant believe im a health visitor, but OMG ill never judge anyone again, im a better health visitor since having conor!
> 
> conor slept last nite from 9 till 715am....OMG me and OH wer in shock!!! i think he was just shattered from all the disturbed nites, so i dont think it will continue!
> i took the swaddle off all nite and got a new video monitor the motorola 20...the good one the 33 was terrible so i got a cheap one and it does the job....it only comes on when he makes a sound so i slept much better thatn i had done in 5 months!!! i also put my top under him so he could smell me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> conor is 20 weeks today....i count that as 5 months, and is an angel!! cant believe im saying that!..
> 
> would love to show you photos....PM me your email addresses and ill email them to you all!
> must go the parents are taking him shopping and he is a little fussy this morning! typical!

Trixie, can I ask why you didnt like the monitor? My friend has one and finds it ok. Im thinking of getting one off ebay, just interested as to why your not fond? Cheers xx


----------



## trixie79

claire the infrared didnt work, it had to be pointed towards a light to work!!!! maybe just a faulty one but i have returned it to amazon and hope for refund...the 20 is just perfect for me as there is no interferance and only hear it when he makes a sound. the pic is small but can see him well....its not as fancy as the 33 but im glad i got the 20... got it in smiths toy store for 59.99 from 79.99!!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Trixie, I'll look into it...great price x


----------



## _dreamer_

Hey ladies,
What do you think to filling out the following so we can get to know each other a bit better? We've probably said or discussed the following at times, but I've forgotten if so lol. If anyone has anything else they want to ask, add it on :)

Age:
County/state from:
Relationship status:
Occupation/SAHM:
Hobbies:
Favourite food:
Country you'd like to visit:
Three words you'd use to describe yourself:

Ok here's me-
Age:25
Country from: ENGLAND
Relationship status: ENGAGED (together 9 years, engaged nearly 5!)
Occupation/SAHM: FOOD SCIENTIST (1 year maternity leave)
Hobbies: TV, TRAVELLING, CRAFTS, COOKING, READING
Favourite food: CHEESE FOLLOWED CLOSELY BY CHOCOLATE!
Place you'd like to visit: HMMM JAPAN/CHINA/HONG KONG/SINGAPORE
Three words you'd use to describe yourself: RELIABLE, CARING, HAPPY


----------



## LadyL

Great idea dreamer!!
Age: 28
Country/state: Mississippi,southeast USA
Relationship status: married 3 years, together 6
Occupation: registered nurse
Hobbies: reading, college football, swimming, tennis (which I hardly ever play anymore)
Favorite food: steak...sorry stranje I know you're a vegetarian. :) 
Place you'd like to visit: England :), Australia. 
Three words to describe yourself :funny, caring, outgoing

Another I'd like to add: what does everyone's user name mean? (I often wonder how everyone came up with theirs): I came up with mine bc that's what my husband 
started calling me when we first started dating. My real name is Lauren. What's everyone else's real name if you don't mind sharing? Ok that ended up being 2 questions! Ha!


----------



## LadyL

I'll reply back to everyone later. I'm on my phone and hate typing up a lot on it bc it takes me forever!! Just didn't want you guys thinking I was ignoring you!! :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Great idea dreamer! I am going to fill mine out tomorrow and try to upload some pics. I am exhausted as giada decided to keep me up from 3:30 to 5:30 last night, and then woke up at 6:15 argh!!!!!! And I had to drive to los angeles (took me 2.5 hours to get there...stupid traffic!) for a dr's appt so I was gone all day and driving. So I am exhausted. I had a biopsy of my cervix as I still have cervical dysplasia. I am so afraid I will need another LEEP surgery. I had one last January 2 months before getting pregnant but I ended up getting dysplasia again. If it is just mild we will just watch it, but if it progressed to moderate or severe we have to remove it again. I hate this! I'm so nervous I am going to either get cervical cancer or have to have a hysterectomy...and I guess even that can't prevent the cancer. I am going to get the vaccine for giada when she is older. It's the cancerous strain of the hpv virus that is causing mine and it makes me mad because I've only had 3 long term relationships. I could see if I slept around a lot, but I didn't! I just hope I didn't pass it to giada already when giving birth. Oh well, I hate being female sometimes :growlmad:
Hope everyone is well and I will fill out our questions and upload some pics tomorrow! :)


----------



## Claire1

Oh Stranje, thats a worry. But im sure it will all be fine and you havent passed anything on to Giada

Dreamer, Great idea! Here's mine-.

Age: 29
County/state from: England
Relationship status: Married 2 yrs nearly together 10yrs
Occupation/SAHM: Dental nurse/oral health educator
Hobbies: Socialising, films, reading, cooking, walking.
Favourite food: This is hard! Umm, chocolate probably. 
Country you'd like to visit: Maldives..nearly went for honeymoon but changed last minute :(
Three words you'd use to describe yourself: sensitive, caring, bubbly
How I got my username: Mines boring, mine is my name and just put a number in front of it haha...all the others I wanted I dont think I coud have!


----------



## trixie79

stranje i had that CIN 3 too....got the LETZ surgery which was so bloody trumatic!!! have to get a smear soon but havent booked it yet!

Age: 32
County/state from: N.Ireland
Relationship status: together 5 years....no ring yet!!!
Occupation/SAHM: Nurse/health visitor
Hobbies: Socialising, films, travel and eating lots! prob aerobics too....but wouldnt call that a hobby more a necessity!
Favourite food: choc, cheese and ham!
Country you'd like to visit: africa...have travelled alot but not to africa!

Three words you'd use to describe yourself: caring, funny and sensitive!
How I got my username: my first dog, a king charles was called trixie and i still miss her so thats why i call myself trixie! 79 is the year i was born!

my name is Aveen....pronounced...Shaving Aveen!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

How funny ladyL my real name is Lauren too! My username was because when I joined up, I was WTT and was dreaming of having a baby!

Really interesting to read these posts :)

LadyL my parents and youngest sister and brother live in Australia, moved over there 7 years ago, so I've been lucky to go there a few times, although it's tough with them not being here. We've just booked for me and Erin to go over there for a month before I go back to work. Can't wait!

Stranj, aw that must be a worry, can you have Giada tested? Sorry to hear about your tough night, hope she's napped for you and you've caught up on a bit of sleep.


----------



## LilMissCheer

Claire1 said:


> Wow, good sleeping Conor and Giada! Hope you both feel rested x
> 
> Ive just been thinking about some of the ladies we've not heard from in a while - I know Tobaira you find it hard to get on sometimes...understandably with your two LO's!
> 
> Lilrojo, Fizzio, Babies777, Baby2310, futuremama, lilmisscheer, working ttc sorry if Ive forgotten anyone but I hope you're all doing well and still come on to stalk if not post. But, I do hope you're all keeping well, it would be lovely to hear from you all. xxx


Ooooo...i defo come on to stalk and see how you lovely ladies are doing. You all sound so happy with everything. Hope I do when my lil one arrives. Gettin a bit nervous now. At first it's all about getting them two lines - after that it starts to sink in that it's about a baby, birth and at least the next 25 years of their lives! Ha ha - scary stuff!! :blush:


----------



## LadyL

Ok, now I'm finally on a real computer and hopefully Jack will stay asleep long enough for me to properly reply!

Stranje, sorry Giada has had a rough time with other people holding her. I'm sure they all go through that "I only want Mama" phase at some point. Jack really doesn't have a problem staying with others. Probably because I'm back at work and he's used to staying with the in-laws and he also spends the night at my parents usually once every 2 weeks or so. I feel like such a bad mama for that sometimes when I see on here that some women have nearly 1 year olds and never have left their baby for more than an afternoon. But my parents are absolutely great with him and they live 30 mins away, so it makes more sense for him to stay the night so they get more time with him since they only see him once a week. And I enjoy the break too (as bad as that sounds).
Also, sorry you're having to go through cervical dysplasia again. Hopefully all will turn out well. I would think since your Dr knew your history, he wouldn't have let you have her naturally if he thought it could pass on to her through the birth canal? Not that familiar with that, but I remember in nursing school, that if a mom had genital herpes she could still give birth naturally unless it was during an outbreak. I know it's not the same thing, but that's what makes me think they wouldn't risk it if they thought there were a chance of passing it on.

So, my job interview went well the other day. I think they are gonna offer it to me, but I've decided I'm going to turn it down. After learning more about home health, I've decided it's not for me. Plus, there is a lot of paperwork involved. So much so, that I'd probably be bringing a lot of it home to do. And if there's one thing I love about my current job, it's that I don't have to bring work home with me!!

Ah, someone is stirring, so I better get off here. I'm fixing to have to get ready to go help set up for our 10 year class reunion tomorrow!! Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Fizzio

Claire1 said:


> Wow, good sleeping Conor and Giada! Hope you both feel rested x
> 
> Ive just been thinking about some of the ladies we've not heard from in a while - I know Tobaira you find it hard to get on sometimes...understandably with your two LO's!
> 
> Lilrojo, Fizzio, Babies777, Baby2310, futuremama, lilmisscheer, working ttc sorry if Ive forgotten anyone but I hope you're all doing well and still come on to stalk if not post. But, I do hope you're all keeping well, it would be lovely to hear from you all. xxx

Hey girls, I'm still here stalking! Thanks for asking after me Claire and I know others have too. Means a lot :hugs: Haven't felt up to writing but once I return to being my normal self, I will be back with you lovely ladies properly :)
I'll fill in the questionnaire while I'm here though!!

Age: 35 (urgghh - think I'm the oldest on here :( )
County/state from: England, specifically Yorkshire
Relationship status: Married 2.5 years, together 7
Occupation/SAHM: Physiotherapist. Returning to work 3 days a week in October
Hobbies: Horse riding, reading, walking, travel
Favourite food: Fresh baked bread with butter - yum!!
Country you'd like to visit: Patagonia, go back to Tasmania
Three words you'd use to describe yourself: sensitive, caring, thoughtful
How I got my username: Now you now my profession it's kinda obvious!! Real name is Jen.
Mummy to: Amber, born 4/2/12

Take care xx


----------



## trixie79

hi lilmisscheer...so glad things are going well for you ...nearly 12 weeks, time flys when your having fun huh!!!....enjoy the pregnancy part.....life totally changes when the LO arrives...i.e YOU NEVER SLEEP WELL AGAIN!!!!!
conor slept 9 till 6am whoohoo thats the 4th nite in a row.....please let it continue! i think the cheap video monitor helps cause i cant hear him unless he guerns!

fizzio its so good to hear from you.....you must have had it tough. we are here for you if you need to vent! im glad you are feeling a little better. this forum has saved my life throughout the losing the triplets to having conor. id be lost without you all! i even hide the website from my OH!!!LOL he would die if he read some of the stuff i write!

does anyone else hide the fact the come on here or is it just me??!!!

we got our professional photos done...nearly died when she said the whole lot comes to 975 pounds.....i was like are you mad, i dont even have enough wall space for 100 framed photos! does anyone ever buy that much!..
well i went for the £95 package and its 5 of him and the main one is me kissing him...if i ever figure out how to upload the correct size photos i put them up!

i regret not getting a newborn photo done....lilmisscheer you can get one done with a bow tied around their tummy, its soooo cute....i just wasnt in the right frame of mind then, conor prob wouldnt have settled for a phot then anyway!.

must go i hear a little fussy boy stirring! god i love nap times LOL!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hello! 
Is lovely to hear from you lilmisscheer and fizzio.

Lilmiss, it is scary and your life changes massively, but its oh so worth it! You'll be fine, its the unknown that scary :)

Fizzio, Im pleased you'e starting to feel a little better. It must be very hard for you, but like Trixie said, if you need to off load we're great at listening :) Its nice to read more about you :)

Trixie, I kind of hide it from hubby. He knows I come on here but doesnt know I post and discuss things. He wouldnt like it very much, ha.

We never had newborn pics done either, we still havent had any others dne yet..must get onto it, Im rubbish!

Have a good weekend ladies xxx


----------



## LilMissCheer

Oohhh..i'll do a questionnaire!

Age: 33
County/state from: Lancashire, England
Relationship status: Together 6 years
Occupation/SAHM: Teacher
Hobbies: Football, dance, reading and...er...sleeping
Favourite food: Curry monster, me!
Country you'd like to visit: Australia
Three words you'd use to describe yourself: loud, bubbly and loyal 
How I got my username: I'm a street cheerleading coach of a fab bunch of girls!

Seems a bit late to do this like!! :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

LilMissCheer said:


> Oohhh..i'll do a questionnaire!
> 
> Age: 33
> County/state from: Lancashire, England
> Relationship status: Together 6 years
> Occupation/SAHM: Teacher
> Hobbies: Football, dance, reading and...er...sleeping
> Favourite food: Curry monster, me!
> Country you'd like to visit: Australia
> Three words you'd use to describe yourself: loud, bubbly and loyal
> How I got my username: I'm a street cheerleading coach of a fab bunch of girls!
> 
> Seems a bit late to do this like!! :hugs:

Ooh, cant beat a good curry..enjoy them before the heartburn kicks in!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Great to hear from you lilmisscheer. And you're right, it is a little bit late lol, we've been together a year lol. But I was thinking, we don't necessarily know these little bits of info, and chat tends to be about the babies/bumps, but it's nice to know each other a little better. And exciting to be coming up to 12 weeks! Do you have a scan date? How have you been feeling other than starting to get nervous (which we all did but honestly, it's the best thing being a mom, even if it is hard work at times, it is very rewarding too).

Fizzio, great to hear from you too . Mmmm fresh bread with butter i love that too. It's hard for me to say my favourite food, with all of yours I've thought ooo yeah. Just love food lol. Glad you are stalking us still, and we look forward to your return but in the meantime look after yourself :)

My OH doesnt know I post on here either. He's not a big fan of the internet especially facebook and putting info out there, and I really don't think he'd like that I'm posting. But you guys have been such a great support. He knows I look on it for info, cos I quite often refer to advice on here (usually your guys lol).

I wish we'd had a newborn photo session too. We did ours around 3 months, and she'd changed soooooo much from when she was weeny. But theres just so much going on at first. Next time ;) And ouch on the cost Trix, that was mega expensive for the whole package!! We're going to get 15 photos on a disc which is about £95 and then get them printed elsewhere. It's £25 for 1 photo printed from this place (quite big but can't remember exact size, or £3 from Boots/Jessops)


----------



## _dreamer_

Aveen/Trix I just checked my email, awwwww your little is man so sweet! I especially love the one of him in his little waistcoat and tie with the glass hehe. And I take it thats you and OH, if so, lovely pic of you, nice to put a face to the name :)


----------



## trixie79

yeah thats me! still trying to lose the baby fat!!!!

so glad to know im not the only one hiding!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone! So nice to get to know everyone better!! Here's mine!

Marie
Age: 37 (Fizzio I am the oldest lol!!!!) Turned 37 a couple weeks after giada was born
County/state from: California (parents from Italy which is why we picked an italian name)
Relationship status: Married a little over 2 years
Occupation/SAHM: marriage and family therapist (psychotherapist) currently SAHM for a little bit!
Hobbies: EATING!!! cooking, talking, tennis but haven't played since before pregnancy
Favourite food: THat is so hard! cheese, bread, italian food, indian food, mexican food. Anything without meat!
Country you'd like to visit: Almost anywhere!! I love Europe and would also love to visit Australia. I don't want to visit Asia (sorry dreamer lol) because I am 6'3 and would be a total giant there!!!! (even moreso than here) DH and I really want to go back to Ireland!!
Three words you'd use to describe yourself: caring, sensitive, opinionated
How I got my username: I was a big fan of a band called The Smiths and they had an album called strangeways here we come. So my first email address was stranjeway (with a g was already taken) and then all my usernames have been that or some variation. 

Fizzio so good to hear from you and I hope you are feeling a bit better. Be sure to take care of yourself and use us for support when you need us!!! :hugs:

Lilmisscheer, good to hear from you too! Hope you are feeling well! ANd I know what you mean abotu sinking in. I totally remember that feeling. It sunk in that the baby had to come out somehow, and that I was going to have to take care of her!!! But don't worry, once you have the baby you won't have any time or energy to think anymore ha ha ha. Just kidding, It is wonderful! Hard, but wonderful and you'll love it!

Ladyl, sorry you decided not to take the job. Sometimes figuring out it isnt right for you is just as heartbreaking as not getting an offer of one you want. I hope the right thing does come your way so you can have better hours! 

Trixie- I hope you get in and get your pap and that it is normal!! Thanks for all your thoughts ladies. I should get my results back early this week. The doctor isn't concerned that I passed it to Giada but I will have her get checked as she gets older. Most peoples immune systems fight off the virus and I'm not sure why mine hasn't. I haven't even had so much as a cold for years!! Oh well, at least I am good abotu getting checked so it can be caught before becoming cancer someday!

I wish I got a newborn photo with a bow on her tummy!!! Had never even heard of that! We keep talking of professional photos. We better get to it before she starts school lol!

Hope everyone is doing well! DH is back from business trip and giada has slept fine last 2 nights, but went to bed late due to our schedule. Poor thing we left her with MIL last night and she screamed for over an hour and threw up. I just feel sick about it. I don't ever want to leave her again :( She just doesn't like her for some reason (she smiles at her but doesn't want to be held by her) 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Claire1

Its great to get to know everyone a bit better, well done dreamer!

Stranje, how awful. I hate leaving LO when she is upset, luckily she loves my mum and dad, but they are the only ones I've ever left her with besides OH.
You made me chuckle about not wanting to visit Asia because you're too tall lol, never thought of that :)

I tried Darcey on some baby rice, she loved it! I gave it to her because she started waking a bit earlier then usual and it seemed to work :) Her little face was adorable, i'll try and put a pic up.
I dont think I'm going to wean properly for a while, but will give her a little baby rice every now and then, mainly when shes fussing with bottles.

Sorry you decided not to take the job lady, but it sounds as though you thought it through :)

Hope everyone had a good weekend. xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is everyone? I am thrilled as I got a call from my dr and my biopsy came out ok. I talked to the nurse so I am not sure what "ok" means...if it is just mild, or if it disappeared, but whatever the case I don't have to have another cervix surgery right now! Yay! I was really expecting the worst..which is funny since last time I was expecting the best and it turned out to be bad. I was also worried because I am having bleeding when I have a bowel movement and found out the cancer strain of HPV can cause anal cancer. But I saw my primary doctor today for my physical and she thinks it is just hemmrhoids. Did anyone else get them and still have them from pregnancy? I wonder if they ever go away?

How fun that Darcey is starting baby rice claire! I can't wait to start but Giada seems to be doing well with her bottle right now and she is so big that I don't want to add anymore calories. She seems to have been sleeping back to normal since dh returned from his trip. I wonder if it is coincidence or if she was thrown off by him being gone. Today she slept SO much, and that was after sleeping 10 hours last night. When she did this last week she was up for 2 hours in the night. I am really hoping that won't happen again. She didn't go to sleep til 10 tonight when lately she has been going at 9:15, so already it seems she is thrown off. I guess I better head to bed in case it's a bad night rather than reading all the baby and bump drama lol. 

How's everyone else doing? Trixie is conor still sleeping well? I hope so!


----------



## Claire1

Thats fantastic news Stranje, what a relief for you!
I hope Giada slept well for you last night, she seems to be doing much better.
 
Quick question- What time do your LO's have their last bottle? D's last bottle is at 9-10pm ish and goes till 5-6am. I was just wondering if your LO's are similar? Cheers :)


----------



## trixie79

straje thats great news on the smear...i have to get doen to the clinic, but have my period so have to wait a while.
conor is still sleeping ok! he goes 9 till 5ish sometimes half 5....claire do you get darcey up at that time and feed her....is that her morning bottle??
i take conor in to me and dose till 6.30 then get up, put him in his frog and get a bottle ready.
then sleep again from 8 to 930ish and bottle at 11, 3, 630pm and 830pm....but today im giving 8 oz to see if he takes it. so ill try 12pm, 4pm and 8pm then early bed to see if he will go till 5am.
he takes porridge in the morning around 9am..ish then a yogurt(starting yesterday) at lunch. then tea at 5pm(he had 1/2 jar of chicken rice and veg, mixed with homemade brocoli and cauliflower) and i gave him a rusk biscuit at 7pm to nibble on and he ate a little of it......im trying to teach him to bring it to his mouth...he does but gets frustrated when he misses!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks ladies!

Claire, Giada takes her last bottle between 8:30-9:00 and goes til between 7-8 usually. She has her second to last bottle at like 7:45 so she kinda double feeds. She actually slept til 8 this morning whcih was nice!! I was worried and dh is kinda sick and coughing all night so I was afraid it would wake her. She seemed to get startled when he coughed but didn't wake up thank goodness! However today she doesn't want to eat. She was fine this morning and when I went to feed her at 2 she at less than half and got fussy. I tried a bit later and she wanted none and was still fussy. i hope she isn't getting sick too :( Now she is happy in her swing so maybe she just needed some down time. 

Trixie sounds like conor is loving his food! How much formula should they still have when they are eating. Giada usually eats about 40 oz right now, which actually ins't that much for her weight. How much do they need to eat to get proper nutrition?

Anyone heard from future? Haven't heard anything for a while!


----------



## StranjeGirl

In case you guys didn't see this in babyclub! Though it was funny!!

Awake Training for Parents

Dear Fellow Babies,
OK, heres my situation. My Mommy has had me for almost 5 months. The first few months were great  I cried, she picked me up and fed me, anytime, around the clock. Then something happened. Over the last few weeks, she has been trying to STTN (sleep thru the night). At first, I thought it was just a phase, but it is only getting worse.
Ive talked to other babies, and it seems like its pretty common after Mommies have had us for around 5-6 months. Heres the thing: these Mommies dont really need to sleep. Its just a habit. Many of them have had some 30 years to sleep  they just dont need it anymore. So I am implementing a plan. I call it the Crybaby Shuffle.

It goes like this:
Night 1  cry every 3 hours until you get fed. I know, its hard. Its hard to see your Mommy upset over your crying. Just keep reminding yourself, its for her own good.
Night 2  cry every 2 hours until you get fed.
Night 3  every hour.

Most Mommies will start to respond more quickly after about 3 nights. Some Mommies are more alert, and may resist the change longer. These Mommies may stand in your doorway for hours, shhhh-ing. Dont give in. I cannot stress this enough: CONSISTENCY IS KEY!! If you let her STTN (sleep through the night), just once, she will expect it every night. I know its hard! But she really does not need the sleep; she is just resisting the change.. If you have an especially alert Mommy, you can stop crying for about 10 minutes, just long enough for her to go back to bed and start to fall asleep. Then cry again. It WILL eventually work. My Mommy once stayed awake for 10 hours straight, so I know she can do it.

The other night, I cried every hour. You just have to decide to stick to it and just go for it. BE CONSISTENT! I cried for any reason I could come up with:
-My sleep sack tickled my foot.
-I felt a wrinkle under the sheet.
-My mobile made a shadow on the wall.
-I burped, and it tasted like rice cereal. I hadnt eaten rice cereal since breakfast, whats up with that?
-The dog said ruff. I should know. My Mommy reminds me of this about 20 times a day. LOL.
-Once I cried just because I liked how it sounded when it echoed on the monitor in the other room. -Too hot, too cold, just right
 doesnt matter! Keep crying!!
-I had drooled so much my sheets were damp and I didnt like it touching me.
-I decided I was sick of all the blue in my room so I cried.

It took awhile, but it worked. She fed me at 4am. Tomorrow night, my goal is 3:30am. You need to slowly shorten the interval between feedings in order to reset your Mommies internal clocks.
Sometimes my Mommy will call for reinforcements by sending in Daddy. Dont worry Daddies are not set up for not needing sleep the way Mommies are. They can only handle a few pats and shhing before they declare defeat and send in the Mommy.
Also, be wary of the sleep sheep with rain noises. I like to give Mommy false hope that listening to the rain puts me to sleep sometimes I pretend to close my eyes and be asleep and then wait until I know Mommy is settling back to sleep to spring a surprise cry attack. If she doesnt get to me fast enough I follow up with my fake cough and gag noise that always has her running to the crib. At some point I am positive she will start to realize that she really doesnt really need sleep.

P.S. Dont let those rubber things fool you, no matter how long you suck on them, no milk will come out.
Trust me.


----------



## _dreamer_

Love this lol! Didn't see it in baby club so thanks for sharing x


----------



## _dreamer_

And fab news stranj so glad to hear that about your results! X


----------



## trixie79

i saw that too! its so funny and true!

conor only had 19 oz yesterday but usually has abt 24/26 oz a day....i have went back to 4 bottles of 8 oz, he doesnt finish them all but need to get him to bed for 8pm....mite have to give in and give another feed again at 6 cause he falls asleep on his last bottle and doesnt finish it!

he is doing well though and very strong...abt 9kg and standing already!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Wow trix thats great he has the strength in his legs to stand. Is he supporting his own weight? Erin can stand for a couple of seconds if I'm holding her weight but then her legs buckle.

Erin was 7.24kg or 15lb15oz on Tuesday. We took her swimming a couple of weeks ago to our local pool but it was quite cold and she wasn't very impressed. Our local special needs school has a hydrotherapy pool which 3 lunchtimes a week is open to the public for babies and toddlers, so I took her there yesterday and it was so much warmer, she loved it. But hated getting changed after and screamed the place down oops. 

She had blood in her stools on two nappy changes on Tuesday so we took her to the doctor. When I called in for advice, they said she might have had lactose intolerance, but when we actually saw the doctor, as Erin was well in herself, they said they thought it was just a burst blood vessel or something and to monitor it. She's had one more nappy with blood in since then. Just keeping an eye on her for now.


----------



## trixie79

god dreamer, that is worrying... i hope she ok and it prob is a burst vessel and nothing to worry abt, but must be scary to see.

yeah he can hold his own weight, and has done for ages, i think the bouncer helps with strength...he has rolled over a couple of times but nothing major!


----------



## _dreamer_

do you have a door bouncer trix? or a jumperoo style bouncer? erin's only really starting holding her head up well in the past few weeks, so considering getting something now she can


----------



## trixie79

he has the fisherprice frog bouncer thing and loves it..... we put him in it at abt 14 weeks as his head control has been amazing since birth.....we had to initially put a blanket in to prop him, but now he is flying in it and jumps up and down....my OH has been good though, he stands him up all the time even with his arms, you would think his arm sockets wouldnt hold but they do!!!!!he has done that from abt 10 weeks old!

we have the hip xray tomorrow for unequal creases but at the way he can stand i dont think we have anything to worry abt.

was going to get the door bouncer but the frog is enough!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Gosh dreamer, I hope Erin is ok. Did they say how long the blood should last if it is a blood vessel? Is she acting ok otherwise? Hope it goes away soon! We also have the fisher price froggie and giada loves it! The only problem is she gets stuck in it because her thighs are so chubby and I have a hard time getting her out. I may need to make cuts in it.

Trixie I can't believe conor is standing already!!! That is amazing! I have a feeling giada won't be able to support her weight for a while because of how heavy she is. She does lock her legs and has for a while, but I dont think she can support her weight at all..only if I am helping her. Let us know how the ultrasound goes tomorrow. I had looked at giada's creases and they look pretty symmetrical but sometimes not exact. With hip problems are the crease differences pretty noticeable, like no mistaking it? Or can they be just a tad off? It is hard to say because she is moving around so sometimes they look right on and sometimes they look a just slightly off, but again she is trying to squirm so it's so hard to tell. Let us know how it goes tomorrow, but it sounds like he is pretty strong!

So giada has started making this terrible screaming/screeching sound. I don't know why she is doing it but it is sooooo loud and ear piercing. She's not crying and at first I just thought she did it when frustrated, like she couldn't get a toy in her mouth that she wanted, but it seems she has started doing it all the time the past couple days. I am going crazy and don't want to take her out in public. I am going to ask on baby club, but have any of you experienced this?


----------



## _dreamer_

Erin 'screams' stranj, but doesnt tend to when we go out. usually when lying on her playmat.Sort of an individual scream like ahhh really loud! i think its just a learning thing, they are learning to make new sounds. Erin used to 'talk' so lovely in her cute little voice, but now she's started blowing raspberries as her talking lol. 

They said if it continued over 48 hours to go back in. There was no blood for 48 hours after but then 1 nappy change had a little, no more since then. She's been absolutely fine in herself. I was so hoping it wasn't lactose intolerance obviously for Erin, but also because I love dairy so much, cheese, milk, yogurts etc. Lets hope thats the end of it now

Cool on the froggy, I shall check it out. Hope everything goes ok tomorrow trix :)


----------



## trixie79

i think if she was lactose intolerant you would have known abt it before now. i think its prob a burst vessel, they can be common, like haemorroids. 

i never even noticed conors unequal creases it was my health visitor! just shows you my HV head went out the window as soon as he came home....his are noticeable....but his strength is amazing, as i say he can stand......obviously we hold him but he is defo holding his own weight! he doesnt want to sit when you hold him! i just hope he doesnt get bandi legs!!!! the ginger hair is enough!!!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks ladies, I might give her 10pm feed at some point but tonight is her first night in her own room :( shes outgrown her carry cot and thought id see how she goes, I put her in awake and she drifted off so going well so far. Gonna miss her in my room though. It was spare of the moment so maybe the best way?

Hope everyones oh's had a good fathers day?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh gosh claire I hope it goes well! It will probably be easier for her than you lol!! 

Trixie when do you get your hip results? And do you have problems gettig conor out of the froggy? Giada's thighs get stuck and I can't figure out how to get around that! 

Dreamer, glad erin seems ok and hope you don't see anymore blood! And how nice that she doesn't scream when out! I wish giada didn't!!! I seriously need to buy some earplugs! 

How is everyone? Things here are good. Giada slept til 8:15 today (went to bed late at 10pm) but then she was a grump all day. I noticed last time she slept in late she was the same way. Not sure if it is just coincidence. She goes through fussy phases so I am hoping today wasn't the start of a bad phase!! 

Hope all is well!!


----------



## Claire1

Morning ladies.

Well, Darcey had a really good night. Our best so far! She went to bed at 6.45 and slept till 6.30am! Im so chuffed :) Only thing is she wouldnt go back in her cot after she fed and is now sleeping in her swing. She often needs a bit more sleep after her morning feed. Any tips on getting her to go back in her cot..happily?! Oh, I also missed her 10pm feed. She stirred at that time but didnt wake so I left her..another bonus!
I put the carry cot in the cot for her to sleep in and after a few days or when the time feels right i'll take the carry cot away and leave her to sleep in the cot. She looks so tiny in it!
We bought a fantastic mobile which I think helped. It plays mozart and beethoven plus nature sounds, has a night light and the all impotant animals moving round. The remote that comes with it is a great idea so I dont have to go into her room to re-start it again if shes still awake.
It was hard for me last night, Im glad we I done it spare of the moment...I couldnt brew that way. My bedroom did feel really empty and I missed seeing her little arms and legs flying around, but still got to hear her coos and ahhs through the monitor. The time was right I think.

Stranje,Trixie I looked at the frog thing you were on about. It looks great fun, I can see why your lo's like it so much. I think we're going to buy a jumperoo type thing.

I hope everything is ok with Erin and it was a burst vessle. Ive heard its fairly common, but still a worry.

Trixie, lol. Im sure Conor wont be bandy legged, he's gorgeous with that lovely red hair :)

stranje, Darcey is really fussy when shes tired. If she doesnt nap for long enough she is a nightmare! She hasn't started the loud squealing yet but im sure its on the way! :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies,

Trixie, what is unequal creases, what does it mean? I'm guessing the creases on the leg but haven't heard of this before?

Claire, so glad Darcey slept well in her own room! I know what you mean about missing them, I'll pop into her room in the night to make sure she's ok and steal a little kiss and a smell of her head (does anyone else have this obsession heehee I love the way she smells!). 

And OH had a nice first fathers day thanks Claire. Men are so different to women though, or at least he's so different to me lol. I wanted something for my first mothers day that was meaningful, that I could keep. He picked me out a locket with a diamond which was so thoughtful but when I found out the price all I could think was it's nice, but not that nice. So I told him (oops sounded so ungrateful!!!) and we picked out a chamilia bracelet and a 'mum' bead as it was reasonably priced, and I love the idea of collecting the beads and the meaning of them all. OH is quite hard to buy for, so I told him I was thinking of getting him some sort of jewellery and had saved some money and to help me pick something he wanted. He went away and came back saying he would really prefer the money to do something to the car as he spends so much time in it and loves it (wants to get some upgrades like parking sensors (!!!) or something). Each to their own!!!

Stranj RE the squealing...Erin doesn't squeal when out...YET lol. She's a few weeks behind Giada so that could still be to come! She has taken to bursting into tears if someone speaks to her when out in her buggy though. Thats embarrassing, feel so sorry for whoever it is, they always look horrified!

We went to our first of 5 baby massage sessions today. Was ok, nice bonding with Erin but not quite as good as I expected for some reason. Our 'homework' is to keep watch of our babies, and see what their cues are just before they cry...


----------



## trixie79

The frog is a jumperoo thing, the love you zoo looks good, but OH sister have us the frog and Conor loves it! Stranje Conor does get caught in it sometimes but I just give him a good tug and wiggle and he's out!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Dreamer creases arent a huge deal but can be a sign the hips are displaced. All creases on the back off the legs must be equal Conor has unequal ones behind his knees! 9/10 cases are grand, X-ray was done and waiting for results! But not too worried. The Hv usually checks them at 14 days 8 weeks and 16 weeks apt.


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's fanstastic claire that Darcey did so well in her own room!! Is it still going well? I know giada would probably do better. I think we wake her up sometimes, but I just can't move her yet. I know I'm goign to be one of those crazy parents who keeps the baby in the room forever. Oh well. Which mobile do you have? I want ot buy a new one as the one that came with our crib sheet set is terrible. 

Dreamer I am obsessed with giada's smell too lol. And I can't stop kissing her head, then I see everyone else kissing her head and I get grossed out. Poor baby, she probably wishes we would just leave hr alone sometimes. How is erin? I hope her diapers have stayed blood-free! 

Trixie what are bandy legs? I never heard that before! I hadn't even heard of the creases until someone mentioned it in baby club so I looked it up. The site I read said it is really the ones under the buttocks that are more reliable in showing a problem. Is that true? Hope you get your results back soon, but it sounds like everything is fine! 

Giada has been sleeping 8:30 to 7 the past two nights, which is great, but she is up all evening from about 4:30pm to 8:30pm and by 6:30 she is a total grouch. If I have her take a nap then she won't go to sleep at night til 9:30. ANy suggestions? Do your LO's nap in the few hours before bed? There have been days where she has slept like 2 hours in the evening and then still gone to bed fine, but it is usually when she didn't sleep much during the day. Usually her longest nap is in the morning. What are your schedules?


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Stranje. Darcey has continued to sleep well in her own room. I have taken away her carry cot tonight, so she is properly in her big girl bed. She went off fine, just hope she stays there!
I did find we would wake her up by talking or sometimes just the duvet making a sound when turning over because she was right beside the bed. I could hold her hand she was that close.
I still find it hard and I do often go in for a sniff and kiss ha ha ,but I think if I left it any longer I would have found it harder. She's quite a clingy baby, so doing it later would have been harder for her as well.
We bought her the fisher price rainforest mobile, I must say im impressed with it. The remote is really handy.

Giada sounds like she is sleeping really well in your room, you will only be able to do it when you're ready. On the plus side it is kind of nice having the room to ourselves again.
I have always been really lucky with Darcey, she will still go down to sleep if she's slept close to her bedtime. I try to keep her up from 5pm, but by 6pm she is so tired. Its hard to keep her awake till 7. Tonight she was in bed by 6.30.

Bandy legged, is like bow legged if you've heard of that. They kind of walk like someone who has been on a horse too long, ha ha. Does that help? x


----------



## _dreamer_

Ahh thanks Trix. I'll have to have a look. Do you have a 16 week appointment in Ireland? I've found the health visitor care here a bit odd really. She came out to me at 10 days and then about 8 weeks, then told me to go to the drop in at my local surgery a couple of weeks later. So I did, but that health visitor was like why are you here...when I said my HV had told me to, she was puzzled and said no she only sees people if they have problems. But now I haven't seen anyone since then (about 10 weeks). Erin's gaining weight, and doing well so I'm not really too concerned. I guess the support would be better if I was having problems and needed it.

Thanks for asking after Erin Stranj, she's doing good, no more blood thank goodness. I also don't really like others kissing her but thankfully not too many people do! Thats fab Giada has been sleeping so well. We've managed to start getting Erin down earlier in the past few days. She has her last feed starting between 7 and 8pm, and she nurses to sleep. She's been sleeping til 7.30am. She tends to have naps around 11 and 2 when at home, they last anywhere between 5 mins and an hour. If we're out and about or at the baby groups she doesn't tend to sleep so much. Yesterday she didn't sleep all day until we were walking home, 3.30-5, I didn't think she'd go down in the evening but thankfully she did. 

Theres still a few ladies we haven't heard from for a while. Lilrojo how are you getting on with having 2 little ones? And baby2310 we haven't heard from you in ages, hows Callum? LadyL how did your class reunion go? Babies777 hows your pregnancy going? I tried to look up future, but it says she hasnt posted since 24th May, I really hope everything is ok with her and her bean was a lovely sticky one. Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, it's hard to keep track on here!!!


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! I hope you all didn't think I'd forgotten you! I've just found it hard the past few weeks to get on long enough to reply!! I'll try to respond to everyone based on memory, so if I forget important things you've all said, I'm sorry.

Dreamer, great news that Erin has had no more bloody stools. Hopefully that was just a fluke that has passed for good!! And I do the same thing every night before I go to bed. Give a kiss or two and smell his head!! Haha! It does kinda gross me out to think of people kissing all over him. I mean, I never kissed on other people's babies, but some just can't resist the urge I suppose. And my class reunion went quite well. We all had a great time. I think 21 classmates ended up coming (out of 33 in our graduating class), so I'd say that's a pretty good turn out. Only 2 girls didn't show up, and one had a baby the week before, and the other is a doctor and had call that weekend. It's crazy to think that it's been 10 years, and everyone still seems pretty much the same...apart from the fact that most of us are married and have kids now. 

Stranje, great news on your tests results coming back good. I'm sure that's a huge relief to you. Sorry that Giada is such a "screamer". I'm sure it's because she's discovered a new sound. Jack has figured out how to make this "snore"-like sound, and he does it all the time. Drives me nuts!! As far as nap schedules go, Jack usually has short cat-naps in the morning, only lasting for 5-20 a piece, then lunch at 12 and he usually has his "good" nap from 2-4, then he eats again, and I TRY to keep him up until his last bottle at 8, then bed. I've noticed that if he sleeps any between 4-8, he will wake up in the middle of the night ready to play.

Trixie, that's great about Conor standing. Jack is a really great at standing and sitting up too, but he still hasn't tackled rolling over. He did it a few times when he was 8 or 9 weeks, but hasn't done it since. Was it you who was worried about the hip displacement? If so, I hope it all works out for you. I"ve not really heard of that about the creases. Jack has so many on his fat little legs, I don't think I could tell if they were uneven or not! Haha!

Claire, good to know Darcy has done well in her own room. And you are right about it being harder for the parents than the babies. Jack's been in his own room since he was 6 weeks, and I know we all sleep better because of it. I think I have the same mobile as you too!! The rainforest....It has fat animals that light up and bees in the middle? Is that the same as yours? I LOVE it! And Jack loves it! If he wakes at night, I just turn it on, and it will usually entertain him until he drifts back off to sleep.

So Jack has been on exclusively formula for 2 days and I've noticed that he has been really uninterested in his bottle, and now leaves about an ounce in each feeding except the last one. And I have to really work with him to even drink that much. He takes 4 8 oz bottles during the day. So 32 oz total. But lately, he's probably only getting maybe 28-30. Do you think it's because the formula keeps him fuller longer? Do you think it's ok he's not getting the same amount? He seems satisfied and doesn't wake at night to be fed. (He hasn't had a night feed for over a week now). For the last 5 weeks, he was getting 4oz breastmilk and 4oz formula in each bottle. I also haven't started him on solids yet (apart from rice cereal in his bedtime bottle). He just doesn't seem ready for it yet. I tried to give him some carrots a few weeks ago, and he just spit it out. So I'm not gonna push it just yet.
As I said earlier, he still isn't rolling over. I am sure to give him tummy time every day. He actually really likes it. He can prop himself way up on his arms and will sometimes stay like that for 5-10 mins and watch tv, so I'm not really worried about his strength. He just seems to be content in one place. Are any of your little ones rolling yet? He also LOVES to stand, and can hold his own weight for a while. When he stands himself up, he gets this huge grin on his face and I sometimes get a little giggle!! I think he feel proud of his accomplishments!! Oh, and he has found his feet. He spends hours pulling them up and grabbing them, and "ooohhh-ing and aaahhh-ing at them. So cute!! Any of your little ones fascinated by the new skills they learn? Oh, and Jack is sleeping great for the most part. He sleeps from 8 till about 6 or 630, and I usually can get him to go back to sleep till 8. But occasionally, he will wake at 4, but I just turn the mobile on and give him a toy, and he's back out in 10 minutes. I can definitely live with that!!

Whew!! I feel like I've written a novel.....Hope all you other ladies who are reading but not posting are doing well, and we'd all love an update if you have time and feel up for it.


----------



## _dreamer_

Arghhhh just needed to have a rant, it's stuck with me all day! Went to meet my work colleagues for lunch today with Erin, and arrived first. I was trying to navigate my way to our booked table, but the tables were way too tight for the buggy. An elderly couple were sat in my path and the gentleman got up to let me through, I was a bit flustered as don't like to cause a fuss, said sorry it's really hard to navigate, but was concentating on getting through and didn't really hear what was said properly. First was something about she's too young to drink, thought they meant Erin so just smiled. Then as I passed and said thank you very much, he said something about babysitting for the day. I smiled again and it was only when I sat down, I realised he was implying that I was a babysitter and it was me that was too young to drink (think someone commented about being drunk in charge of a 'vehicle' or something). Arghhhh. If I'd heard properly I'd have said something like I may look too young to drink but actually I'm 25 (26 in August!) and she's my daughter. I wish I looked my age. When I'm 25, in a long term engagement, we both have good jobs and own our own house and car, it annoys me that people look at me and think of me as a teen mom, or not even a mom! I had it when buying prenatal vits and pregnancy tests, the woman serving me gave me a filthy look and barely spoke to me as if to say why are you planning a pregnancy at your age. I shouldn't get annoyed, or care what people I don't even know think, I don't mind being judged for something thats true, but when I'm being judged for something I'm not it really bugs me.

Rant over, and I do feel a bit better lol.


----------



## trixie79

Ah dreamer!! I know that's awful but just think in 20 Years time you will only look 20 and people will be so jealous! I'm only laughing cause it used to happen to me all the time, I even got asked for ID for cigs once.... I was 24 at the time!
Im now 33 in 4 weeks and Now I wish I looked younger, the stress off losing the triplets, never mind the shock of having triplets, the hormones, Conor, I now look like I'm 50!!! The grey is coming through, and I never got any until pregnant... My hair is starting to come out in clumps!...I'm now flumpy and don't think I'll ever get my figure back and wrinkles OMG!!!

And the Hv should have come out to you at 16 weeks, I work in northern ireland and its uk government policy. 
My work contacted me today.... I'm only being offered 24 hrs p/t per week.... How are my going to survive on that?? It's either that or full time and I travel 50 miles to work and home so it's not worth it, so don't know wat to do????


----------



## _dreamer_

Lol you definitely did not look 50, grey, wrinkly or flumpy in your pic you emailed! I know I shouldn't get annoyed and you're right one day I'll be glad to look young, I'll try to look at the positive.

I definitely didn't see anyone at 16 weeks. Should I try to contact her or someone to ask about it?

How many hours were you hoping for trix? Will they not negotiate? I think I'm going to have to go back full time. I would love to stay at home and not go back actually, but we want to go to visit OH's parents in South Africa next year, buy a bigger house and get married eventually lol so I need to go back for a while to save for these things. OH says we might be able to work it so I go back part time, which I'd love but we'll see. I'm hoping after number 2 I might be able to give it up ;)


----------



## trixie79

photos can be decieving LOL!!!

at the 16 weeks check we do a weight height and head circumference, also cheak head to toe and do the hips....you should have had that.....they are very strict here abt it, not sure abt england, but you would think its the same.

think ill go back to the 24 hr post, less stress, hardly any child protection, compared to abt 10 cases in F/T hours, the only thing is the pay....at least 570 pounds less.


----------



## baby2310

hi ladies!
long time no speak! sorry i haven't ben around for a while, Callum is keeping me very busy and we're looking for another house to rent so things are pretty full on here!
Callum is doing really well, he now weighs 14 lbs 14 ozs - 12.5 ozs heavier than his 5 month old cousin! He's thriving, have got him on a spoonful of baby rice at lunchtimes this week and he loves it! He has a huge appetitie and takes 7oz bottles now, the baby rice seems to be helping him stay full for a bit longer. He's also sleeping really well only waking once in the night at 4.15 am after feeding between 9 pm and 10 pm and then sleeping until around 9am!

How are you all? I must have missed so much!
Will try and go back through all your posts that i've missed but his lordship is now demanding to be fed again - little fatty! lol speak to you all soon x x x


----------



## babies7777

Hello ladies :wave: i do check in and see how you're all doing. All the babies have grown so fast its amazing!!
So glad ur all doing well. 

Im well, though i have been told im anemic now so having to sort out more iron meds. I was annoyed tho as it took 2 weeks for the hospital to tell me and i could have been taking more iron if i had known so im hoping on the next blood result its not gotten worse. 

Will keep checking on how ur all doing :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all!!!

Bryce is great!! 4 months old already! He weighs 13lbs 4oz :) Eating rice ceral and sttn!!


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls really good to hear from you all. Glad you are all well!

Weighed Conor today... He is 22 weeks and 9.15 kg and 70 cm long! My big chub!!!
He didn't sleep much last nite and not much today.... So hoping for a better nite tonite! Must be the teeth!


----------



## trixie79

Conor has a cold and a chesty cough. At the docs now! He slept well for mum on sat note and thankfully 9 till 7 last nite!!! The best ever!! It won't last!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, fab to hear from you lilrojo, babies777 and baby2310. Keep us updated when you can :)

Dreamer, id love to look young for my age. I have been id'd a couple of times. But like Trixie said you'll be thankfull in years to come :)

Lady, great to hear your LO has taken to formula and is doing well. Lovely to hear from you. And, yes i think we do have the same mobile :)

Trixie, great new that conor slept so well for the grandparents. Darcey is just getting over a cold. Shes been really grump, but better today. She slept from 6.30pm- 7.30am!!! Never has that happened before, nor is it likely to happen again ha ha. What did the doc suggest, I just gave her calpol and tixylix for her cough.

Stranje- Darcey has a nap soon after she wakes for about 30mins at 8-8.30ish, then again at around 9.30-10.30am for about 30-1hr, then around mid day for an hour and then her longest nap is between 2-3pm and she'll sleep for about 1-2 hrs usually I keep her awake after that nap till 6-7pm depending on how tired and grumpy she is.
This is when i'm at home,but if we're out during the day and shes being held or cant really lie or kick around it can change quite alot. But if shes in the pram or car, she will sleep most the day on and off.
I'm pleased ive finely noticed a pattern in her naps and feeding, it all sort of fell into place when she went into her own room...maybe im just more aware because im getting better sleep?!

You could maybe try letting her have a quick 20-30 min nap at 5pm ish, I often let Darcey do that if we're having a later night.


----------



## trixie79

i do that too claire, at 5/6pm and he seems to sleep better!

wont be on for a few days as i have no computer....had huge row wit BT today and cancelled everything, so have to wait for sky! i was so angry and emotional on the phone, they have charged me 230 pounds in one month and there is nothing i can do......i dont even use my phone!


----------



## StranjeGirl

So great to hear from all you ladies!!! I'm so glad everyone is doing well!

Thanks for the nap schedule and advice! I think I am going to try and get her to sleep in the evenings. She is so much less grumpy when she does. She goes to bed a little later, but I'd rather her be decent in the evenings and go to bed half hour to hour later than fuss for 2 hours. Tonight she didn't take another nap after waking at 5 and she fussed til she fell asleep at 9:15. She was starving and gulped down 11 oz, 4 more than normal, and then spit up everywhere. Oh well, better luck tomorrow! She has been sleeping well so I can't complain too much. Although she always seems ot wake up early, at 6:30am, on weekends and that is when dh and I want to sleep in! Other days she sleeps til between 7 and 7:30...I swear she knows we want to sleep and does it on purpose lol!

Trixie I hope conor is ok. Does it seem bad, or just a little cold? I also hope you get this figured out with your phone. WHy are they charging you so much?? Was it a mistake on their part? i hope they fix it soon for you :hugs:

Baby2310 and Lilrojo, so great to hear from you and hear that babies are doing so well! Keep updating when you find the time!! 

Babies777 Can't believe you are almost there!! So sorry your iron is low and that they weren't prompt in telling you. How are you feeling? Ive heard that can make you feel pretty weak. Hope you can rest a bit!

Dreamer so sorry that lady upset you! Totally rude!!! She's just jealous! Although I will agree with everyone else and say enjoy it!! I used ot look very young and I hated it. Everyone thoguht I was still in high school when I was 26 (here we graduate high school at 18) I was so annoyed and now that I am 37 I would LOVE for someone to think I was still in high school LOL!! All of a sudden when people stopped asking I was offended. Either way though people shouldn't be rude about it. I wish people would just learn to mind their own business!!!

Ladyl it is so great to hear from you and so glad jack is doing well! I can't believe how time is flying! I bed the formula is more filling for him. When I was combi feeding giada ate way more breast milk than formula, the formula definitely filled her up more. And she doesn't seem to interested in rolling either. She rolled over a few times in a row right at 4 months (tummy to back) and then a month later she did it one more time and that was it. I'm convinced it was a total fluke. THen the other day I realized she had rolled back to tummy when I left her to take her diapers to the trash, but she hasn't done it since. SHe just seems more interested in other things, like making strange noises. She is actually getting a cough and I think it is from that horrible loud screeching sound she is making. I had a feeling it was going to start irritating her throat and sure enough she started coughing sometimes after doing it. Hopefully it will be negative reinforcement and she'll stop!! It is ear piercing!! It sounds like jack is sleeping well and that is great!!

Giada has been fairly good lately. I have that wonder week chart and the storm is coming soon lol. Actually right when my sister is coming to town and we are baptizing her, and also having my dad's 80th bday party, so that should be a fun weekend if she is going through a fussy period. Maybe I'll get lucky! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Great to hear from baby2310, babies777 and lilojo:) glad you are all ok. Babies777 hope the iron sorts you out, can't believe you are 31 weeks now! And sounds like both Bryce and Callum are thriving :)

Thats awful about BT, thats such a ridiculous bill!!!! When you do get the internet back, is Conor feeling any better? Good he had such a good nights sleep, has it continued?

Erin is now 16b2oz. Oh and she finally rolled over! She went tummy to back twice and I managed to get the second on film for daddy. Feel really sorry for him missing out on things. She was quite late in that, but I don't mind too much, it's easier while she's stationary lol. She's already able to shuffle about on her playmat on her back, I put her in the middle of it and turn my back for a few minutes and she's on the carpet in the middle of the room! And even though she's in a sleeping bag, she shuffles up in her cot loads. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend :)


----------



## Tobaira

Been awhile just wanted to drop in and say hi briefly
Things have been crazy as I live in co spgs where a horrible fire took out over 300 houses near where I grew up. We've had some really smokey days which stinks because we've also had record high temps (and I don't have air conditioning ). My parents had to evacuate and stayed with us for 3 nights
They're back home now but that side of the fire isn't contained yet. Cassandra and Heather are doing well. Rolling both ways,eating some solids,sleeping better at night. I've had some trouble with pp depression and have been seeing a therapist and taking meds which are starting to help. Hugs to everyone and I'll try to log in and fully catch up soon


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi Tobaira, great to hear from you and that the twins are doing so well!! I',m sorry to hear you've been having some ppd, but thats great to hear the meds and therapist are helping. So sorry to hear about the fire in your area, sounds so awful! 

Where is everyone lol? No posts for 5 days? Lol


----------



## LadyL

Hey Everyone!! **I hear crickets in here**, haven't posted in 2 weeks and hardly any posts since then!! Guess everyone's LOs are keeping us all busier these days!!

Good to hear from you Baby2310, Lilrojo, and Tobaira!! Glad everyone's LOs are doing well and thriving. Sorry to hear about the PPD Tobaira, but sounds like the therapy is going well for you.

Babies7777, 32 weeks!!! You are so close! Please keep us updated when LO arrives and feel free to ask as many questions that you have once she's here. I know I was so clueless when Jack was born, and it was so nice to have this group help each other out with everything.

Anyone heard from Futuremama lately? I hope all is going well with her pregnancy.

I've had a bit of an emotional week this past week. One of my best friend's mom passed away last Saturday very unexpectedly. She was only 48. They still don't really know what happened. She was found at home unresponsive by her husband. She had juvenile diabetes though (since she was 10 yrs old), and they think her blood sugar dropped really low and had a diabetic seizure. It's so sad. Plus my friend is 10 weeks pregnant with her first baby. This is what's so sad to me. I just know how much I needed my mom when jack was first born, and she and her mom were really close. When I talked to my friend right after it happened, she kept saying "Who's gonna teach me how to be a mama?" Broke my heart!! 

Sorry to sadden the thread. But on a lighter note, Jack is doing well. We started on some solids this past week and he's doing so good!! He's had pears and LOVES them!! He's sleeping wonderfully, usually 12 hrs a night now!! Yay!! I had to go out and buy him a bunch of new clothes because he's outgrown nearly all his 6 month clothes. He weighs about 20 lbs now, the little chunk!! He's laughing all the time and rarely cries. I feel so blessed to have such a happy, healthy baby!! I just hope it continues. I think he's about to cut teeth soon; I can see little white buds on the bottom. I hope he doesn't turn into a terror when it happens!! 

I hope everyone is doing well and would love to hear updates on your LOs!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone!
It's been so quiet with trixie gone! My Internet isn't working well so I am posting from my phone, so I'll write more when things are running smoothly again! So glad the babies are doing well. Ladyl I'm so so sorry about your friends mom. I seriously can't imagine. Hearing these things reminds me to think about how lucky I am. Sometimes I forgot to appreciate that I have not had to experience a trauma like that. I hope your friend makes it though this tough time as well as possible. 
And I hope you feel better tobaira. I don't know how you manage with 2 and having to recover from what you had to go through. I think I would have run away. Your two girls are lucky to have such a strong mom!! Hang I'm there and I hope you feel better soon. 
Dreamer is Erin rolling a lot now? Giada rolled a few times and now seems totally uninterested! 
Hope all is well!


----------



## _dreamer_

Stranj, she rolled over twice from tummy to back but that was it. Then on the 4th July she rolled over back to tummy, and hasn't stopped since. The problem is that she can't roll back so she lies on her tummy, starts grunting, and then squealing until I go and roll her back over. Then 2 minutes later she does it again lol. When she tries to roll back she has her arms stuck out by her sides so she's trying to roll against an arm that won't bend. Hope she learns soon!! Is Giada still squealing when you go out hehe? Erin does this kind of soft gentle high pitched squealing sometimes, I say she is singing, it sounds so cute unlike the loud squeals lol.

LadyL, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and her mom. My mom lives in Australia and I've found that really hard at times, but I keep reminding myself I'm so lucky that she is alive. So great that Jack is doing so well :)

Erin is still being funny with other people, all they have to do is talk to her and she starts crying sometimes. If shes in a good mood, she will sit on peoples laps but facing away for a while. I've noticed she seems to be better with men. Poor OH's grandma, Erin screams with her, even when she just smiles at Erin. She is a bit scary looking lol big glasses, wild wiry hair, bright jumpers and she's quite a big lady, and she wears this awfully strong perfume. I think the combination scares Erin lots! I always tell her just sit her on your lap so she can see me but she wants to cuddle her and smothers Erins face in her jumper then the REAL screams, tears and hysterics begin. Poor little thing


----------



## Claire1

Hello Ladies :)

Pleased to hear everyone is doing well. 

Lady im so sorry to hear about your friends mum, how awful. Id be lost without my mum. I'm sure she will be fine with you as a friend.

Tobaira- I hope you start to feel better soon, it must be very hard for you. I had a touch of ante-natel depression, luckily it didnt turn in to PPD. We're all here for you if you need a chat, moan anything.

Dreamer, Darcey is rolling all the time now. She rolls more easily from back to front. In her cot she sleeps on her side most of the time, but for the last two nights she been rolling onto her tummy. She sleeps like it for a while, but then cant turn back! 
I hope she warms to grandma ha ha, all babies have their moments.

We're doing ok, but OH might be made redundent. So things have been a bit up in the air and trying to work out our finances. Im trying not to worry too much, what will be will be.

Hope everyone else is keeping well.


----------



## Tobaira

Ah yes the tummy rolling. Both my girls can roll both ways but somehow have trouble rolling from their stomach to their backs in their cribs so they roll on to their stomach and then cry. Sometimes it makes for a long evening. They don't really roll all that often though. 

sorry to hear about your friends mom, Lady. That is really tough :( That's great about Jack on solids Lady. We started the girls with cereal about 3 weeks ago and are now giving them bananas too. We tried peas, but much to my husbands disappointment they didn't like them lol. You should have seen the looks on their faces... it was like, what is this horrible stuff =) My only concern is that they have cut back on their bottles to the point where they are only eating 4 bottles/18-20oz per day whereas before they were eating 20-24oz (they were taking 5 bottles per day but I stopped feeding them the 10pm when they it became impossible to wake them up). So they eat at 5:30am, 10:30am, 2:30pm and 6:30pm with bananas before the 10:30am and cereal before the 6:30pm. I guess technically they do get an extra oz of formula with the cereal at night. And they are only 12-13lbs so they aren't all that big so maybe it's ok. But I figure I can't force them to eat more than they want.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Dreamer giada has the same problem with MIL lol! I don't know what it is!! I guess they have their reasons!

Do I need to worry that giada is not rolling yet? She has rolled both ways, but only a few times. She was 6 months yesterday. I am also wondering if it because she is SO heavy. My guess is she is close to 30 pounds now..at least 26-28. When she was a newborn she would always roll to her side, but as she gained weight rapidly she stopped doing it. She rolled tummy to back at 4 months, and back to tummy a little after 5 months, but doesn't ever do it now. 

We fed her solids today! It didn't go so well though. i made her butternut squast puree and she kept pushing her tongue out. Does this mean she is not ready, or just needs practice? She hasn't used her tongue for 1-2 months to push her bottle out, now she turns her head or pushes it with her hand, so I though the tongue reflex was gone...but maybe not? Should I keep trying or wait a couple weeks?


----------



## trixie79

hiya girlies....im back!!!!!
internet now up and running, and we went to spain for a week, it was wonderful......wouldnt have survived without air con but OH hates it on at nite so it was pretty warm.
conor is now doing great, we have both finally got over a chest infection and he loved his hols in the swimming pool every day!
conor isnt rolling over yet!!!! but sits up well and falls to the side.....he rolls to the side too and sometimes can get back up!
he is sleeping well and the heat just knocked him out!.....around8/9pm till 6.30ish
his solids are great, he is now on the 7 month lumps amd loves the pasta....going to start a lunchtime meal today.....

stranje dont worry abt the rolling over......it will come and the pushing of the tongue is normal....she just needs practice!

lady thats awful abt your friend, that will be so hard for her.

dreamer its great that erin is doing so well.....she must be a strong little girl.

tobaira, having twins must be such hard work....i hope you get loads of rest and you time!

rite girls i have a little fussy dude in the next room, watching the bee movie for the 100th time so must go.....!!!

glad to be back, i missed you guys!!!!!


----------



## LadyL

Great to have you back Trixie!! We missed you too! I'm sure you had a fab time in Spain! We are taking Jack to Florida at the end of August. I can't wait to put his little toes in the sand and see what he thinks of it all. I may go deep sea fishing too. I've never done that, but think it would be a blast!!

Good to hear from you again Tobaira! Wow, your wee ones are still so tiny!! Bless them! I bet they are so sweet! I'm sure they are taking in enough milk. They would let you know if they weren't.

Stranje, Jack still isn't rolling either. I am starting to get worried about it myself. I lay him on his tummy all the time, and he is just as content as can be and he will spin himself around and scoot to toys that I try to use to lure him in to rolling....but no such luck. He also can sit without assistance very well in the tripod position, so I was thinking maybe he'll just bypass the rolling all together, but then one of my friends got me worried when she said that rolling is the foundation for them to get mobile!! So of course now I'm worried he'll be a late crawler/walker. Oh well, he'll figure it out eventually I guess. Don't know of anyone who never learned to walk! Haha!
I think you should also keep trying with Giada on the solids. She'll eventually figure it out. But don't worry if she doesn't care for it right away. It's not where she should be getting the majority of her nutrition yet anyways. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!! I'll be working all weekend. Blah!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Yay you are back trixie!! How neat you went to spain!! I have always wanted to go! So glad conor is doing well, and glad to know not rolling yet isn't a big deal. I also read that bigger babies take longer to roll and do some things because they are so heavy. I'm really not ready for her to be moving around yet anyway...my place is not baby proof AT ALL!!! 
Good to hear from you ladyl and love your new avatar!! ANd you are right- we all learn to walk at some point. 
Giada did MUCH better on solids the second feeding. I used a smaller spoon so maybe that made a difference. She had butternut squash the first 2 days and got oatmeal today and she has loved everything. The first taste of something new she makes faces like she doesn't like it, but she still gobbles it up. I thought she would take less formula once I started solids but no luck so far. She didn't get a good last nap today so she was soooo cranky tonight until bedtime. I put her to bed before 8 which i've never done. The earliest she has ever gone to bed is 8:30 so I am hoping she is not going to be up at 5am. Does anyone know if I have to reheat veggie puree if I cook them myself and then put it in the fridge? Can I just take it out and give it to her cold, or leave it out of half an hour so it isn't too cold? Maybe I'll ask in baby club too. 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## _dreamer_

Stranj, it's not MIL, it GIL (granny in law lol). Both my mom and MIL live abroad so unfortunately Erin doesnt get to see them apart from when they were over at the beginning. I think MIL would be distraught if Erin cried going to her. We Skype and she's in tears at everything she's missing, when Erin does something new on the camera she really is in fits of tears! Glad to hear the solids went well. I'm sorry but I don't know on the veg puree out of the fridge question. We have yet to start solids although OH gave her a lick of an apple and a taste of lemon (poor thing!) and she pulled those faces you mentioned as if to say what on earth was that!

Glad to have you back Trix, and thats great you had a lovely holiday. Must have been nice to see some sunshine, can't believe what an awful summer we've been having in the UK. I think it has rained here every single day for about 3 weeks. 

LadyL what a CUTE picture of Jack. Bless him! Bet you can't wait to go to Florida, muchas jealous lol. Me and OH went there about 7 years ago and had the most amazing time. We both want to go back but will wait until Erin and future kids (haha) will be older so they can enjoy disney etc. 

All good with us, although I'm starting to look at nurseries/childminders for Erin which is so sad. I don't go back to work for 7 months but need to get her name down on a waiting list. It's crazy the cost of childcare, I can really see why people who are on lower salaries dont work as it wouldn't be worthwhile. I think I'm going to speak to my work and see if I could go back 4 days a week but I'm not sure if they'd accomodate that. I reckon they'd say either full time, or 3 days because then I could job share with someone. 4 days is a bit awkward. My OH works some days, some nights and has 1 week off every 4 weeks, so he can look after Erin some of the time, but think I'd have to pay for full time if its a nursery as they aren't very flexible. Need to see if a childminder would be any better. 

I found Erin asleep on her tummy for the first time this morning and I just imagined her thinking "finally I can sleep the way I want!". She's also sitting well just a little wobbly side to side. She was 16lb12oz on Tuesday. We're off to a new baby group this afternoon which should be fun. Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## trixie79

thanks girls, its nice to be missed!!!! the weather in spain was just gorgeous....it has been miserable since we got home!!!

stranje i reheat everything!!!! and he hasnt died of food poisoning yet!

conor is just into everything, i find it difficult to keep him entertained.....any advice???
we use the frog bouncer everyday and dangle new toys on it and the bee movie and madagascar are his fav tv and mickey mouse....but he must be getting bored of them as i am!!!i have the lottie mat but dont use it much and he sits up on his bouncer chair now and have a bumbo kinda seat too!

he is eating a lunch of veggies now and getting a little porridge before bed....but woke at 4 this morning! so dont think its hunger waking him up ....
the routine is
7/8am bowl of porridge
11am 7 oz milk
12.30 small bowl of veggie
3pm 7oz milk
5.30 dinner
7pm bowl of porridge
8pm 7oz milk!

and prune juice mixed with water inbetween and with meals


wats your feeding routines???


----------



## trixie79

Wer has every one gone!!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hehe sorry no excuse as its been a quiet weekend for us. RE feeding routines, Erin is still just breastfed but we have about 4 or 5 feeds a day, with maybe a couple of 'snack feeds'. Beginning weaning in a couple of weeks, kind of looking forward to it but at the same time its like awww she's growing up! 

Do you go to any baby groups trix? I usi.
ually did one a week but have just started to go to another center which have 2 a week, they have lots of different toys, pots, pans, materials, random things to play with. I also try to take her swimming once a week and we've been doing a baby massage class once a week. At home she has a jungle gym on the floor which she spends a lot of time on, a rocker chair, sometimes I put her in the cot with the mobile, she watches a bit of babytv or Disney films, I bounce her on my knee, sing songs to her, give her time on her tummy, read books. I need to get some sort of bouncer/walker or something as she has no strength in her legs, she only takes any weight for about a second before her legs buckle. Bit sure for other ideas xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Sorry for mistakes, on my phone, meant to finish with bit stuck for other ideas x


----------



## trixie79

Ta dreamer, I don't go to any groups anymore as the local ones finished for the summer!
We do similar things and got the jungle gym back from the grandparents and he played in that this evening!! He even rolled over but his arm gets stuck and he gets upset!!!

My routine changes every day and I kinda wait for him to guide me!!! 

Good on you for still breast feeding!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's great you are still BFing dreamer!!! ANd yes, the cost of child care is huge!! That's why I am still at home. It didn't really make sense for us financially for me to go back to work right away. So it is GIL that erin screams at! Well I will say that MIL came over to watch giada last night and she did great!!! MIL even put her to sleep and she was in bed asleep when we got home. I was shocked! DH has problems putting her to sleep sometimes because at times she will throw a fit and only want me, so I didn't think she would ever let someone else. We were thrilled as last time MIL watched her she screamed for over an hour and then threw up from being upset. I'm so happy she had a better night last night. And she slept til 7:30!! So maybe in time erin will learn to accept GIL lol. Babies are so funny, they really have a mind of their own!

Trixie I have a hard time keeping giada busy at times too. Luckily she still naps a lot. She loves books so she wakes up and I usually keep her busy til around 7:30 and feed her. Then we read books. Once she has been up for an hour and 15 minutes she has to go in her swing because she is starting to get tired and fussy. She usualluy sleeps for a couple hours. She wakes up and I will read some more and then feed her. I then put her in her froggy or on her play mat or sometimes in her stroller for a walk. At about 12 she takes another nap and then I have the same routine after that. The hardest part is evenings because she is up for about a 4 hours block and she gets a bit cranky. Now I'm feeding her at around 11:30 and then dinner time around 6:30pm, so it helps keep her a little busy. She has two bottles before bed so she has a bottle at around 7 or 7:15, then play a little then bath (which she loves) and then another bottle before bed around 8:15 or 8:30. The books seem to calm her down the most, especially when tired in the evening. She is happy getting a book but as soon as i close it she starts crying again lol. So demanding!! She does get bored with things quickly though. She also has the summer infant seat similar to bumbo but it has toys and she loves that. 

Weaning is going good. So far she has had butternut squash, oatmeal and avocado. She loved the avocado yesterday and today made weird faces while eating it. A couple times she spit it out. I'm going to keep giving it to her though so she gets used to it! 

Hope everyone is doing well. I wonder how futuremama is doing. She hasn't posted on baby and bump since may and it worries me. Anyone heard from her?


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, good to hear everyone is doing well.
We've had a hectic week with OH's job etc, but Darcey is doing well. She's rolling back to front all the time now, but gets stuck! She sleeps on her tummy most of the time, probably because she cant roll back!

Im still weaning but not properly, but having baby cereal mixed quite runny most days. She has 4 or 5 6oz bottles a day.

I have a swing, play gym a blow up thing thats helps her to sit up and play with her toys and a jumperoo type thing and a bumbo! So much stuff to keep her happy and me keep my sanity ha ha.

Shes pretty good with other people now, always full of smiles. But, she is a mummys girl...which I love.

All of my baby groups have finished at the moment and I miss it sooo much, luckily I still meet with some of the mums every week for coffee and cake which is lovely to keep in touch with everyone.

How is your friend Lady?

Trixie, oh how I would love a few days away. Luckily I live in devon which is lovely and OH's family in cornwall, so nice places to visit but it doesnt beat going abroad. OH's parents are buying a house in spain so we should always have a holiday home.

We went to cyprus last, around now actually....oh the memories!

Good news on Giada sleeping so well for MIL, she was probably as pleased as you were.

Hope your LO starts to like the inlaws a bit better soon dreamer ;)


----------



## _dreamer_

No haven't heard anything from futuremama. Oh I really hope things worked out for her, she deserves her sticky bean. 

Stranj do you find Giada spends the whole story time just trying to grab the book and put it in her mouth lol? Or does she actually look at the pictures and listen to you. Erin just wants to eat it but I persevere, let her grab the book a bit but try and point at the pictures as I'm reading or describing the pics. Glad to hear weaning is going well. Wanted to ask you how do you pronounce Giada just want to make sure I'm not saying it wrong in my head lol?

Ooo I had a question...how do you all bath LO. We are still using a baby bath which Erin now sits up in but when I lie her back to wash her hair, she kicks water every (in excitement) and she's getting a bit too big to lie down. I am going to move her to the big bath but all the supports I've seen don't look that practical/comfortable. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Claire thats good that Darcey is good with other people now. I am hoping Erin outgrows it soon. I think she's being a little better with other people. Definitely likes men but I think thats because they don't try to hold her close and smother and squeeze her lol.

Thats a shame about the baby groups finishing, is that for the summer holidays? All my local ones at childrens centers continue through the summer which is great. Do you have any childrens centers in your area or is it those which are stopping? 

I think the place I've been taking LO swimming will close over the summer as it's a school which I hadn't thought about. Will have to see if I can find another warm pool in the area as our local swimming pool is freezing even the trainer pool.


----------



## Claire1

We bath Darcey in the big bath now for the same reasons as yourself, we were getting soaking wet! She prefers the big bath much more. She's happy to sit back and kick.....she loves it and I stay dry!

Ive aslo looked at the bath seats etc, but like you said they dont look very comfortable.

I hope future is doing well, will keep my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## trixie79

i was wondering abt the bath too, conor still sits in the baby bath that has the support for his bum!!!!.....he loves his bath, and swimming, we try to take him once a week.

i think i know the bee movie inside out.....its doing my head in but its the only thing he watches tranfixed!!!....

oohooh he is fussing! need to start bed time!!!


----------



## Claire1

Darcey loves Micky mouse club house!! She giggles and babbles at the tv.


----------



## trixie79

ohhh toodles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

i know babytv is a sky thing but erin watches that utterly transfixed lol

so claire do you just hold her in the bath with no support? maybe ill try that first see how we get on.


----------



## Claire1

Omg Trixie, thats the only bit that drives me crazy ;)

Dreamer, I just lie her in the bath and let her go crazy. I watch over her and slide her back up to the top, but generally she happy just kicking around in there. Ive bought some funky coloured bath grip things so she doesnt really slide about too much. I hold onto when shes sat up , but thats about it.
I dont have it very deep for her.

Give it a go, Darcey doesnt stop smiling when shes in the bath x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Dreamer, giada will most of the time just sit there and watch the book while I read, which is totally bizarre to me. Sometimes she will try to chew the book. She must like the pictures because usually she is a very squirmy baby, but with a book she sits still and happy- as long as it is a book she likes. She loves all the ones I started reading to her in the beginning, but she is picky on new ones. I swear she is going to be a librarian when she grows up lol! 
I just bought the Primo bath because it is big and got great reviews. She doesn't fit right in her other one and it's getting hard to hold her in the right position. I will let you know tonight how it works, we haven't tried it yet!
I just read that chubby babies who cross 2 milestone percentages on the weight chart before 2 years of age (so like jumping from 20th percentile at age 1 month to 60th percentile at age 6 months) means they have double the risk of being obese- more at risk if it happened in the first 6 months. I am worried as giada is huge!! SHe has not been in for 6 month appt yet, but she was 22 pounds at 4 months and I know she is probably at least 26 now. And I measured her and I think she only grew an inch in the past couple months (from 27 to 28 inches) DH and I are not overweight and I plan on feeding her very healthy so maybe I shouldn't worry, but I would feel horrible if I am setting her up for difficulty later in life. I'm not sure why she is such a huge baby, but I guess dh was a big chubby baby too and I am also very very tall so I'm sure she will pretty tall child and adult. Hopefully I'm just worrying for nothing.
Feeding is not going well. She is insisting on grabbing the spoon and chewing on it and making a huge mess. I don't even know if she is swallowing much food. I tried giving her own spoon and it didn't work. ANyone else have this problem. Day 2 of feeding went so well and now I feel like I have stepped backwards. It just turns into a big mess! Any thoughts?
Trixie- I've never seen bee movie!! I need to rent it!
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## trixie79

Stranje don't worry it takes abt 3weeks for them to get used to the spoon... I'm weaning 2 months now and Conor has literally just started to open his mouth in anticipation!! He nearly eats the spoon! Rem your only starting to wean so it's only for them to get used to different tastes and the texture and it's not for nutritional value at all. She will get the hang of it after a month and then move her on to lumpier foods..... There will be no stopping her! 

Have read some research on obesity due to early weight gain and over feeding babies but I personally don't think there is a link.... Conor jumped from the 50th to the 90th maybe a little more but looks in proportion ... I refer babies to paeds if they go over 3 centiles or under 3 but it's usually if it's a shorter time span... I.e at the 2 week check to the 8 week check. 

As long as she is in proportion ... The length , head and weight around the same centiles for example Conor started on the 50th for all 3 and is now on the 90th!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

stranj you don't need to rent the movie, trixie can tell you word for word what happens lol ;)

I think that the messiness and their involvement in the early days of feeding solids are all part of the learning experience for them lol. I'm sure I've read that milk still provides a lot of their nutrition up to 1, so if it doesnt seem like she's eating much at the moment, I wouldn't worry too much. Also allowing them to put their hands in the food etc is meant to be good as they are exploring. In fact here is the link for our nhs weaning advice. It may not all be the same advice they give in the US, but I found it quite reassuring to read.

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/Pages/solid-foods-weaning.aspx#close

I'm not sure on Giada's weight hun. I would say as you are tall and she is a long baby she's going to be heavier overall. Maybe speak to them at your 6 month appointment and see what they say. I know lots of babies lose their chubbiness when they begin running around, and go through the non stop energy phase lol. New research saying this or that comes out all the time, quite often there will be contradicting research out there too for anything. But yeah see what they say at her 6 month appointment.

Claire I shall have to give the bath a go!


----------



## trixie79

Oh and I would also like to know how to pronounce giada as I'm saying it ga.. De.. Ya in my head!! Is that right???


----------



## _dreamer_

Ooo you see I tried to write it how I'm saying it in my head but it's not coming out right. I want to write Gee-ah-da but the 'gee' bit I'm saying more like zjee. Thats probably completely wrong though heehee


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies! Last week we went from hardly anyone posting to this week, everyone's chatty! Ha!!

Re the TV watching, luckily Jack is transfixed with pretty much anything that's on the TV, so for now mommy still gets to watch what she wants! But if I am up doing things, I'll put it on some cartoons because they do tend to keep his attention longer.

And Re the bathing situation, we currently bathe Jack in the kitchen sink in this little infant bath tub, but we are going to have to move to putting it in the big bath tub I believe. He splashes and kicks water everywhere!! It's so cute, but me and my floor end up soaked at the end of it!!

And Stranje, Jack has been the same way about his solids lately. For 2 or 3 weeks, I couldn't get the food in his mouth fast enough, he'd be grabbing for the spoon trying to feed himself. But this past week, he has been keeping his mouth shut tight and seems completely uninterested. He keeps looking around the room and wanting to play with his feet instead! And I wouldn't worry too much about Giada's weight. I'm sure, like the others have said, it's prob because she is so long and she will even out eventually.

Oh and I may be speaking out of turn, but I think Giada is pronounced like....Ja-Da, like the "I" is silent. There is a lady, Giada DeLaurentis(sp?) who has a few cooking shows on the Food Network. (not sure if y'all get that channel in the UK). I am just assuming you pronounce it the same way as hers.

Guys, I am starting to get really worried that Jack won't roll over...like, AT ALL. No matter how hard I try to get him to, he just ain't budging. I made him play on his mat nearly all day today, half the time on his back, the other half on his stomach, scattering his toys about and trying to lure him to roll that way. He would just find other ways of getting to them, like spinning around and scooting somewhat. He enjoys spending time on the floor playing, he doesn't get upset or anything. I even would roll him myself back and forth to see if he'd get the point, but nope, he could care less. I don't know what else I can try to get him to roll. He's got excellent strength, so I don't think he's not capable, I just think he doesn't know it's an option yet (if that makes sense). We go back in about 3 weeks for his 6 month check up, so I guess I'll bring it up to his pediatrician then, if he hasn't done it by then.

Hope you all have a great rest of the week.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Sorry everyone, I meant to say in my last post how to pronounce it, LadyL has it right, it is jah-duh. Some people here also pronounce it jee ah duh, which is close enough for me. It's an italian name and usually in italian you pronounce every vowel, but sometimes they blend them together quickly (like Gianni sounds like johnny) Many people butcher it here even when I pronounce it. THank goodness for the chef on food network that ladyl was talking about because at least most here know her!
Thanks for the thoughts on the weight gain. I think you had a good point trixie that it's different if weight and length move higher together rather than just weight. Giada was like 85th percentile at a month or two, and then jumped to well over 100 at 4 months for both weight and length. She is definitely a chubby baby but I have a feeling she is going to be very tall. DH is shorter than me, but he has some very tall people in his immediate family, and my entire family is very very tall. I'll have to see what the dr says at the end of the month. I know at 4 months he said not to worry, that he sees the chubbiest babies turn into toothpicks when they start moving. I think giada didn't grow much this past 2 months, but I bet if she could move more she would be thinner because she is so active. And you are right dreamer about research going back and forth. A few years ago giada would have been the healthiest baby due to her chubbiness and now she is at risk for obesity lol! It will be fun in a few years to look back at these posts and see the dumb things we worried about!
Ladyl I wouldn't worry at all about jack not rolling (i know, easier said than done) It sounds like he is content doing what he is doing. GIada just rolled from back to front a couple weeks ago, and now just 2 days ago she started to do it a bit more consistently. Before that she did it like twice in two weeks. She had rolled tummy to back a few times 2 months ago and then never did it again and still can't do it. I think it just depends on what is important to them at the time. I know we all worry about these things, but I honestly believe that if there were a problem we'd be seeing multiple signs that painted a fairly clear picture. I bet in a couple weeks he'll be rolling all over the place!
Feeding strangely went much better tonight and thanks for all the advice ladies! ANd for the link dreamer! I am seeing that this is just going to be up and down. Tonight I gave her her own spoon and kinda kept her hand busy while I fed her. She happily ate all her squash and barely reached for the spoon, while at lunch she persisted and made a mess everywhere. I guess it will just depend on her mood. I guess sometimes I just need to let her make a mess! Someone on baby club mentioned baby led weaning and said i shouldn't be pureeing food at this age(just mashing), but she seems to like it pureed more than mashed. Anyone have thoughts on this? Is it bad to puree...like am I keeping her from developing at a normal pace or something in relevance to eating? If not, when do you move to lumpy? 
Ha ha dreamer, trixie is going to have nightmares of bees taking over teh world pretty soon! 
I tried the primo tub tonight. It is a good tub but not right now for us. Basically it is a big tub with an infant side where the infant is slanted backwards rather than sitting up, and a toddler side where baby would sit up. Giada wants to sit up in the tub, but she is a bit too young for the toddler side as she can't sit unsupported. Overall a very good tub and it will come in handy in a few months when she can sit better, but until then we are stuck with the too small blue tub!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## trixie79

dont worry abt jack not rolling yet, he will soon get it.....i didnt have the proper flat play mat as the grandparents had it, but i got it back the other day and conor is rolling over and gets stuck constantly.....so thats only 2 days of rolling!.......

does your playmat have the overhead pole things??? conor uses these to pull him over on his tummy!

stranje baby led weaning is allowing the baby to determine when they want to start eating normal food....it skips the puree stage altogether....some babies do well on this but research indicates that purees help the tongue train to get food to the back of the mouth! so thats why im doing the puree....lumps...finger then hopefully normal food...
weaning wont be fully established by 1 year but should be almost done and the milk should then be decreased. and normal milk introduced.
conor wont take much milk and is great now at using his cup for the prune juice and water......i tried the milk in the cup but he didnt drink it! he is cute!


wat size nappy is your LO using...conor woke at 2 this morning soaking and this happens often, we use 4+ pampers baby dry which i thought wer great....but my nephew is 2 and he is on 5+.....made me think????conor must have a big bum!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Great to know how to pronounce it Stranj, I can say it right in my head when reading now lol. 

Erin was rolling loads for a couple of days but seems to have stopped now. It was frustrating having to turn her over every 5 minutes lol so I'm kinda glad! Although she has started sleeping on her side sometimes. I wouldn't worry Lady, I keep thinking like you mentioned before (I think it was you), no one doesnt learn to walk. And at the end of the day movement as this stage is all leading to them being able to walk. No one relies on rolling or crawling to get around once they get bigger hehe.

Erin is still in size 3 but I've got a couple of packs of size 4's ready. She was 16lb12oz when I last weighed her I think size 3's go up to 20lb but will move her over before then. It's all done on weight/size so just depends on the child rather than age. I use both huggies superdry and pampers baby dry, and I have to say when she poops it almost always leaks in pampers up her back, whereas huggies leak a lot less. But pampers are softer. She doesn't tend to leak wee in any nappies, I think I've only ever found her wet once, but maybe thats a girl thing?

I need to get a load more clothes in 6-9 months and upwards. All the clothes people brought us are long gone, and I hadn't bought much in bigger sizes. Will be fun buying some more bits again lol.


----------



## trixie79

thanks dreamer, i think conor was in the size 3 for a week...then i had to move him up....id say its a boy thing as his wee man stands to attention at night!!!!!!!!!so his nappy has to be put on very tightly!

i have to weigh conor, but last time at 24 weeks he was 9.15kgs......well over 20 pounds!


----------



## Claire1

Darcey is in size 3 nappies and weighs around 15lb 5oz. Like you dreamer I need to get some new clothes, Shes pretty much out of her 0-3 clothes, but still wears some. I dont have much in 3-6. Im glad her clothes have lasted her well, we've been very lucky as she is 5 and a bit months now! But def need to go shopping, I think I'll buy mainly 6-9 and she can wear them baggy for a while h aha

I think it is best to puree food for a while and lead up to lumps and fingers foods etc
Darcey prefers fruit purees, but I try to do more veg if i can.

Dreamer, I just wanted to say well done on the breastfeeding. Im really envious of mums that can feed for so long. I loved breast feeding, I even considerd relactation but with pumping and skin to skin time and trying to get them to latch on, it just seemed like such hard work and dont think I could find the time!

Lady, I wouldnt worry about the rolling over thing.He'll do it in his own time.

Where do you english ladies buy your little ones clothes?


----------



## trixie79

I'm a next and mother care buyer!!! Conor is now edging into 9/12 month clothes which I have very little of, his vests and babygros I got from tesco and next and they are 9/12 months and some trousers but the rest are still 6/9 months. Got him a rain coat today in a local store ... It's 6/12 months and so cute! His socks are also 6/ 12 months... I have a next account and indulge on it abit too much!!!


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, glad to hear you and your little ones are all well.
Callum is thriving, he'll be 4 months next week and now weighs 16lbs 10ozs.
He also has his top 4 front teeth coming through at the moment, can feel them coming down. Explains why not even the bonjela seems to be helping at the moment.
He seems fairly happy most of the time, they're normally at their worst before he goes to sleep of after a bottle.

For those of you weaning onto solids when do you give them the bottle?
Callum is already having baby rice and will be putting him on baby cereal in a couple of weeks time. I''ve heard some people give the bottle a couple of hours after the "meal" but have also heard some people give straight after they have eaten.
Which do you think is best?


----------



## _dreamer_

Aw thanks Claire. I'm really lucky as I had an easy time with it, I know how much of a struggle it can be, so I'm really appreciative that it has been a smooth ride for us. 

I've got clothes from all over the place. I love mothercare and next but do think that they can be really overpriced. When you think of how little material these teeny tiny clothes use it annoys me lol. The quality is good though and some things I was given second hand from these are still in good condition after Erin's finished with them. I've got bits from both of those, debenhams,boots, h&m, tesco, asda, sainsburys, m&s and to be honest I haven't really had any issues with quality. Matalan I wasn't so keen on the materials, they felt a little cheap. And Tesco things shrunk when I tumble dried them on low even though it says you can. I try to buy in the sales if I can lol. Just makes me feel better that I'm getting better value for money. 

Glad to hear Callum is doing so well Baby2310 :D I think Erin is teething too, her bottom gum you can kind of see the 2 front teeth below the gum, and she is chewing everything and dribbling sooooo much. Ouch for all 4 coming through though, poor little mite.


----------



## trixie79

Ah glad to know Callum is well! And 4 teeth omg lol!! Conor's 2 at the bottom are nearly cutting but just not yet, like Erin he is constantly dribbling and everything is going into the mouth!!!

I separate the milk from the food and give at 11 am 3 pm and 8 pm and give some in his porridge morning and night! 

I tried Conor with finger foods this morning and he wouldn't put them near his mouth!!! He prepares non eatables!!! I tried some pear and banana and toast covers in butter and he wouldn't suck them! Ah well I'll try again tomorrow ....

It's my birthday tomorrow!!! The big 33!!!

Not doing anything special but mite buy myself some flowers from Conor!
OH is useless I doubt I'd even get a card! Men!!i haven't even reminded him so when he does figure it out I can make him feel a little guilty!! Heehee!


----------



## baby2310

Happy birthday trixie hun, hope your OH spoils you :cake: x x


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy birthday trix! Hope your oh did remember! Xxx


----------



## trixie79

oh he did remember......got nothing!!!!
we DTD TMI and he said thats your birthday present!!!!! i would have prefered new shoes LOL!!!!!

so i went out today and bought myself flowers, a mummy mug and a card all from my adorable son conor!!! he was really good to me!!!

going down to his family in the south tomorrow for his nephews 2nd birthday and he said he will take me and conor out for a meal so heres hoping i get a nice treat!

conor has had 3 bad nights in a row...he is not crying but going nuts in the cot and ends up upside down with his arms poking out of the cot....must be the teeth that is making him so unsettled.....i not OH!was up most of the nite!


----------



## Claire1

Happy Birthday Trixe...Conor treated you very well. Perhaps go shoe shopping when you visit the family...make sure he pays ha ha


----------



## _dreamer_

Sorry to hear your OH didnt get you anything trix but hope you had a nice meal when away and convinced him to buy you some new shoes hehe. Sounds like conor was good to you ;)

We've set the highchair up and have put erin in it a couple of times to get her used to it when we start giving her solids. She looks so teeny in it lol. 

Yesterday we booked to go away for a couple of days for my birthday (leave on the 8th august), we're going to Scarborough/Whitby area and managed to get a really reasonable price for going mid week for dinner bed and breakfast. place looks so lovely, and we've got a few things planned including a trip to the sea life center (thought erin would love seeing the fish and lights etc), an oriental park with a boating lake, scarborough castle, and the beach. praying the weather will be as nice as it is now! So excited for our first little holiday as a family.

So I am very lucky to get that as my birthday present, but it would mean so much to me if he got me a mummy card and mug or something from Erin. I'm not holding my breath though. Men (or mine at least and Trix's lol) just don't seem to get how much that means. I'm not asking for a lot of money, it's the 'mummy' things which are thoughtful and really tug on your heartstrings lol. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend :) So glad to finally see a bit of sunshine in the UK, this week is meant to be lovely to I plan to try and be outside as much as possible!


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi everyone - good to know everyone is ok. I don't post much but I do silently stalk :blush:

Just to let you know, we went for a private gender scan at 17+3 and were told we are defo Team :blue: Yey!!

Included the money shot for you all :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Bolton-20120713-00308.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## trixie79

ah congrats lilmisscheer.....wee boys are so cute! im hoping mine will be a mummys boy!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats lilmisscheer!!!!! How exciting! How are you feeling? Any names picked out yet? 

LOL trixie! DTD is a present for MEN, not us!!! Especially right after we had a baby LOL!!! They just don't get it sometimes. Sorry this is late but Happy Birthday to you!!!! I do hope you get a nice meal, and so glad Conor was so good to you!! I bet he will be every year ;)

So glad to hear everyone is doing well. Baby2310, can't beleive callum is getting 4 teeth already! That's amazing! Giada doesn't have any yet, even though she has been drooling and chewing everything for months now.

We left giada over night for the first time as we had to go out of town for a wedding this weekend. I was worried as she was going through a very very fussy time late last week. Does anyone else have this problem? About every 2-4 weeks she has a few days where she is very very unhappy. She screams and screams, like colic, and barely anything calms her down, including holding her. The only way to calm her is taking her in the car or in her stroller. She will also wake up during the night to eat sometimes during that time. I'm wondering if it is when she is growing? Anyway, I guess it had passed by saturday as she was a total angel for my parents...no problems going to bed etc. DH and I were happy but a little sad at the same time as she didn't even seem to realize we were gone :( Oh well, at least she wasn't unhappy, which was my biggest concern. 

Claire- I didn't even know it was possible to relactate? Does it actually work. I still wish I could breast feed but I couldn't even lactate the first time so I'm sure it would be a waste of my time to try and relactate! 

Hope all is well! Oh-trixie, giada is in size 4 diapers. She goes the to the dr this week so I am wondering what she weighs now. She is a total chunk!


----------



## trixie79

well we went out on sat nite and i was as drunk as a skunk!!!!! i mean i could hardly walk.....just dance!!!!hee hee.....had a great nite.

we got our meal but it ended up a chinese takeaway as we wer so hung over....not worth it when you have to get up for the baby and OH lies on.....wats wit that??!!!but the chinese was lovely!

dont know if i said but conor now 9.51kgs(21 pounds!) and 71 cms (2ft, 4 in)he is continuing between the 91st and 98th centile for both!


----------



## StranjeGirl

SO glad you had fun trixie! DH and I drank to much the past 2 weekends from a couple of events, and I swear I am never drinking again. I used to be able to drink and wake up feeling fine, now I wake up feeling like crap and have a human alarm clock with no snooze button!!

I'm starting to freak out about autism. DH thinks I am crazy, but I am worried as giada is not meeting some of her milestones. She just started rolling back to front, but cant go the other way even though she did it a few times at 4 months. It's like she forgot how to do it. ANd she was doing back to front all the time the past few days and today she really didn't do it...like maybe she forgot again? She doesn't babble consonants, only vowel sounds and humming, and she doesn't engage in conversation with me or mimic me. She talks to herself plenty with vowel sounds but when I try to give her a sound or expression to mimic she just smiles and grabs my face. The only thing she seems to mimic is a smile, but I feel like she would smile no matter what face I made. I tried sticking my tongue out and she did not imitate it. I'm starting to freak out! I see the pediatrician tomorrow and will bring up some stuff but I don't want ot tell him i'm thinking autism because he has already told me a couple times to get off google. What do you guys think? She's starting to sit on her own but still as a tripod, so it's not like she's super advanced there either!
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## trixie79

stranje dont worry thats all normal....otherwise conor has autism too!
he cant roll front to back even though he did it weeks ago....the only thing he mimics is a smile or laugh....and he just babbles away to himself!
all totally normal....the signs of autism start usually around 15 months to 2 years and its things like lining shoes up and not playing normally and not talking and the most common signs

you need to get off google.....babies develop at their own speed....thats why noone panics if one baby walks at 10 months and the other at 15 months!


----------



## LadyL

Hey Ladies!! How are you all? Ugh, I hate I don't seem to have the time to get on here and reply as often. I read updates most days, but can hardly find the time to post without getting interrupted!!
Anyways, 

Happy belated birthday Trixie!! Sounds like you had a good day, and glad your wee man was good to you even if your OH maybe wasn't so much!! Men just don't get it sometimes!!

lilmisscheer!! Congrats on the baby boy!! You will love that little man so much!! And that is most definitely a BOY! Looks just like Jack's money shot!! Haha! Hope your pregnancy has been going well for you and keep us all updated on your progress!

Good to hear from you baby2310!! Wow! Callum has 4 teeth already!! That's amazing! Glad to know things are going well for you and you are enjoying him.

Stranje, I def wouldn't worry too much about Giada not meeting her milestones. (this coming from the lady who was freaking out last week about her kid not rolling yet....hehe). But really, I'm sure everything's fine. And I agree with Trixie, stay off Google....it's the devil!! How did her dr appt go today?

So, Jack FINALLY rolled over today!! Yay!! And I caught the first roll on video!! He went from tummy to back. And he did it several times! I am one proud mama!!

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? We have what's called the Neshoba County Fair coming up starting Friday and it lasts till the next Friday. It's called Mississippi's Giant House Party. It's like the biggest thing that happens where I live. It's hard to explain, but it's not like your ordinary fair or carnival. There's like 500-600 fair cabins around the whole fairgrounds where people come stay for the whole week. There's music and horse racing and politics. And it's like one big, huge party that lasts a whole week. Everybody we know goes to it and most everyone we know has a fair cabin. And we eat, and drink, and drink some more and visit with people that we don't see very often. It's so much fun!! I can't wait to take Jack to his first fair!! Here's a link to the Fair's website if y'all feel like checking it out to get a better idea of what I'm talking about.
https://www.neshobacountyfair.org

I will def post some pics of little man in his fair shirts I had made afterwards so you all can see!!

Hope you all have a great rest of the week and weekend!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks trixie and ladyl! I know I need to get off google. You can find anything that says something is great or terrible, just depends on what you read. I saw the dr today for giada's shots. I told him my concerns and he isn't concerned at all. He said "I bet she has said ba ba or da da" and I said, "no she really hasn't, i've been listening" and he said it is fine but my concern is valid. He said it's still early and since she is very engaged (was making good eye contact with him and facial expressions) he isn't worried at all and to remember that milestones are really plus or minus three months. He said he has diagnosed autism but it is usually after a year, and there is usually lack of eye contact and engagement in general, and he isn't seeing anything out of the ordinary with giada. It made me feel a bit better. He said she would be delayed in her motor skills because she is so big for her age (29 inches and 26.4 pounds, yikes!!) He's not worried at all about her weight either and said both her weight and length shot up in the same pattern so no need to worry, she seems very healthy. I feel she is doing rather well in her motor skills considering how big she is. She is rolling back to tummy consistently now and was able to sit without using her hands as support today! Of course she toppled after a minute but it was the best she has done so far. She is working so hard trying to sit, roll and crawl (still no crawling, just pushes herself backwards) but she tries and tries and huffs and puffs lol. SO I wonder if her energy is going toward that right now than pronouncing consonants. I'll keep an eye on it but I'm not as worried anymore. She's not showing any other signs of delay so I need to just get off google and let it be for a couple months lol!
Ladyl the fair looks so fun! I wish we had something like that! I bet it's hot there huh?? Are you going for the whole week? I'm jealous you live in mississippi. I love the south!! I hope you have a great time! And congrats on jack rolling!!! I know we stress about something one day and the next day they surprise us!
Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## LadyL

Glad to know the dr visit made you feel better. It does sound like Giada is doing just fine and she will eventually get there. I bet her size does hinder her some. 
And yes!! The Fair is so much fun!! And it is super hot!! It was 101 degrees here yesterday. It always the hottest during the fair. You can bet it will be boiling hot or raining. And there's tons of mud everywhere!! I do like living here. I've never lived anywhere else, so have nothing to compare it to. But I feel like I'm really lucky. I love the "small town" feel where everyone knows everyone and you feel safe everywhere you go. Plus, people really do have better manners in the south too. Lots of "yes ma'am's", "no sirs", and "thank you's" and "please". It's so nice. Plus I live in central MS, so only a 3 hr drive to Memphis and New Orleans, and we have friends that live in both places that we stay with when we go.


----------



## trixie79

That's great news from the docs Stranje, Conor sat up in his little paddling pool for ages today! The first time ever but still falls over on solid ground!! He rolls back to tummy but can't get back yet and is now getting frustrated!! He moves in circles but no sign of a crawl yet mind you it's still early days!

I live in the countryside of a city and know very few people, therefore the social life is limited but OH comes from a small village and they do lots of small fairs ESP in the summer.... Nothing in that scale but it looks like so much fun!!! I'm jealous!

Conor was soooo constipated today he cried sore when having a poo this after noon poor mite.... I felt sooo sorry for him! So I gave him lactalose as well as the prune juice and pear mashed up and thankfully he had 2 softer poos before bed!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thank's ladyl and trixie! Trixie, giada is the same. She can't get back over from her tummy and it totally frustrates her. Sounds like conor will be sitting up on solid ground any day now. I am totally amazed how one day giada couldn't sit and the next she could. Last week I would sit her and she would put her hands out in front of her and slowly move her head toward the ground lol, and then all of a sudden a few days ago she was able to it. I noticed her saying a booo sounds, kinda a mix between a b and a p. I hope it's the start of babbling. I still can't get her to stick her tongue out though. I keep trying and a couple times she put her tongue to her lips. At first she thought it was funny and now she seems totally bored with me trying and doesn't smile when I do it anymore. Oh well.
Ladyl I hope you survive the heat! I would love ot live in a small town! I am in santa barbara, california which is known to be on the smaller side, but it's not a small town where you know everyone. Just small enough to where you run into the people you really dont want to see lol! I'm really not a big city person. It's ok to visit for a few days but that is all I can handle. And how cool you are so close to new orleans! DH and i love it there! I am not a fan of Bourbon st and all the drunk obnoxious people, but I love the history, music and food...and all the ghost stories! We also love savannah, ga. It doesnt have as much to do as new orleans, but you also dont have the party scene, strip clubs, etc there either. I feel like I could live in savannah, but I don't think I could handle the tourists in the french quarter in new orleans for too long. The residents there must go insane sometimes! Well I hope you have a great time at the fair. You must post some pics!!
Trixie where are you again in Ireland? I thought you said you were in northern ireland? We loved visiting there and can't wait to go back, but didn't see northern ireland at all. I bet it's beautiful!


----------



## _dreamer_

Congrats on your blue bump lilmisscheer!!! 

The fair sounds fab ladyl, hope you have a great time! And congrats to Jack for rolling over!!

Stranj, Erin sounds very similar to Giada in what you were concerned about. And glad the doctor was able to put your mind at ease. Erin is sitting up pretty well now which is good. But although she was rolling loads for 2 days she bearly does it now and can't go tummy to back (apart from those 2 times early on). Like the others she gets very frustrated on her tummy. I also haven't heard any constonant sounds yet but I keep saying mamamama to her ;) lol. And she doesn't stick her tongue out at me no matter how hard i try.

Going to start weaning next week! Baby rice to begin with then onto some purees. 

Hope everyones ok. Erin's started crying so best go to her. Have a good weekend all


----------



## trixie79

Yeah I'm in the north but OH is from Tipperary in the south... It's nice there and we will prob move there in the future but the north is home to me. Also I know we will move but my triplets are buried here and I hope I'm ok with moving away from them, sounds strange doesn't it!!! But I'm sure it will be a few years yet before we move and I defo would need a ring on my finger then!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh I don't think it is strange at all trixie. I know some people can remain very detached in traumatic situations, but I can't and if I were in your shoes I would be having the same types of thoughts and feelings. Time does help up manage things though so hopefully in a few years time will have helped heal things a bit. And yes, definitely a ring by then!! Some men take so long with these things!!! 
Glad Erin is doing well dreamer and that Giada's behaviors seem normal! I actually read a large article today on studies done on infants imitating. The person writing it had done his own studies and doesn't believe that young infants have the capability of imitating, and that there is a period of time early on where infants stick their tongues out when they get excited. He looked at their heart beats when a parent would stick his tongue out and saw that the infant's heart rate would increase. So he feels that the infants are sticking out their tongues due to arousal rather than imitation. He said once they don't use tongue protrusion when excited (usually after 2-3 months) they won't "imitate" the behavior anymore. He found similar results with studying infants "imitating" sounds and found that parents were actually the ones imitating the infants sounds. they would make the sounds that infants typically make and then when the infant would make that sound they looked at it as imitating, but it actually wasn't. There was more to it but you get the point. I don't know if it's true or not but it made me feel better lol! 
Well Giada has had 2 bad nights in the past 3. Last night we actually called the dr because she had a big red circle at her injection site from her shots the day before, but she had been acting fine. Unforunately she had missed one of her naps and I think it messed her up. She woke up at 2:30 and was talking to herself and I thought falling back asleep, but I guess at 3:30 she decided she was hungry. THen she took forever to fall back asleep. Today her schedule got messed up again and when I was putting her to bed she spit up really badly and i had to change her and blow dry her sleep sack because she only has one, and I had to repeat this process FIVE times!! She kept spitting up every time I would get her clothes back on. Then she was overtired and wanted to eat more and I didn't want to feed her because she was spitting up, but she was probably hungry since it all came back up. I finally got so frustrated that dh had to take over. Needless to say she went to bed really late and I have a bad feeling about tonight :( Oh well. Maybe I'll get lucky.
Hope everyone is doing well! Oh, giada has kinda a rashy looking thing on her face, or maybe little pimples. Could this be from food getting all over he face while eating? Or could she be allergic to something she ate? Can't think of what that would be though...


----------



## trixie79

thanks stranje.....conor gets littles pimples too, but i think its from using the baby wipes after he eats rather than the food! i use diprobase and it clears right up!

hope you get a better nite tonite! oh and thats strange abt the mans article, conor hasnt stuck out his tongue since he was 2 months....he did it constantly for the first two!

didnt go out today as i want conors routine to be solid for when his has to go to the childminder in 2 weeks....yikes, i dont want to go back to work!!!!!!!!!

did i say i joined slimming world.....anyone want to slim with me???
im now 12 stone and i do 1/2 aerobic classes a week, mind you i missed 3 weeks and went on thursday andi still cant move!.....i go back to slimming world on tue morning.
i have a wedding to go to on the 14th sept and want a stone of at least for that...but my goal is 10 and a half stone


----------



## Claire1

Hello Ladies, how is everyone?
Congratulations lilmisscheer, so exciting you can go shopping now!
Good luck Dreamer on the weaning with Erin. 
I started Darcey when she was 4 months on and off, mainly when she wasn't taking much milk and needed filling up. I now give her baby cereal everyday and she loves it. I plan to start "proper" weaning soon with different fruits and vegs. I'm keen to do more veg then fruit because I hear its good to encourage savory first because if they have too much sweet (fruit) they often dont eat the veg. Anyone have any experience on this? I also bought a sippy cup because its supposed to help with oral development and motor skills. Anyone elses LO'S using a sippy cup? We havent tried it yet.

Trixie, when did you start giving Conor more then one meal a day? I hope Giadas weaning is going well Stranje.

Lady- the fair looks like such good fun, its right up my street. I live in a small town in Devon and we had a fair come to us recently, nothing like that though! We have parties in the park and functions/events in our small local highstreet. It has a very nice community feels to it. I dont think I could ever live in a city.
I've never been to Ireland, my boss is from Dublin but I would love to visit there. I understand completely why you find it hard to move Trixie, but it might get easier with time.

Darcey babbles a lot, a mixture of things really- mainly ahhs and daa and her favorite seems to be agee ha ha. She ALWAYS has her tongue out, I hope that doesnt mean anything bad? My father inlaw even noticed it, its quite funny actually.

Stranje- Darcey had her 3rd lots of injections on friday-3 of them, 2 in one leg and 1 in the other. She has really hard lumps where they were and were a little red yesterday. Did your doctor say anything? She also had a really bad night on friday night, she was up from 2am-6:30am, but slept better last night. She has been a real grump today and yesterday poor mite. Hope it doesn't last too long.

Stranje, you also asked about the relactation. I looked into this alot and decided against it, alot of people have great success with it. It is best not to leave it too long after BF was stopped but Ive heard its possible for up to 6 months or so after. The longer its left the harder it is. I considered it when Darcey was around 3 months old because I could still get milk drops my breast- still can, but not as much. You can take a medication to help with the milk supply as well as regular pumping, but you cant BF whilst your taking the med. But,you dont have to take the med. You would always need to pump every 2-3 hrs to encourage the milk supply as well as offer the breast as often as possible to encourage sucking and latching. Lots of cuddles and skin to skin contact. It is a lot of hard work. I decided against it because I just wouldnt have had the time to pump so often as well as feed normally and look after LO. The skin to skin sounded lovely, but they suggested this to be for a couple of hours every day and again I just dont know where I would find the time. I wish I had tried harder to keep BF, but its so hard in the early days and I know I did what was best for us at the time. Never mind, maybe if we have another I might be luckier with the BF :)

Good luck with diet Trixie, slimming world is great. Maybe when OH has his job sorted and we're back to normal a bit, I might consider it 

Does anyone know if your supposed to lo's age as calander months or do it by weeks like pregnacy? Im just worried because I first gave lo food at 17 weeks which is classed as 4 month by docs, but if I did it by calander months she would have been 3.5 months- or something like that. Does that make sense? Im just worried I might have started too early? x


----------



## trixie79

Don't worry I started at 17 weeks and only started counting in months when he got to 6 months exactly!! Peob because I lost track of the weeks!!! 

I started with baby rice in the morning for 2 weeks then moved on to baby rice in the morning and fruit or veg for tea 5 pm. That moved on after another 2 weeks to adding fruit or veg at lunch and having a meat and veg at tea time at around 5 1/2 months and now he gets 
Readybrek at 7 am
Bottle at 11am
Yoghurt at 12.30 
Bottle at 2/3pm
Meat and veg at 5 pm
Readybrek at 7 and bottle at 8 pm

Sometimes I give soup and potato at 12.30 or something similar. Depends if I have anything made!!

Today he took abit of a bread roll with butter, kind of sucking it!! For the first time. I also give a rusk during the day at some point!

I also have given him a tommy tippee cup from abt 17 weeks with his juice in it! He is getting the hang if it now and holds it and tries his best to get it in his mouth!!!


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Trixie :)
Darcey is really enjoying her food. I gave her carrot and potatoe yesterday and she really enjoyed it. I tries her with her tommy tippee sippy cup as well and she kind of gets how it works
You have a great routine going, hopefully ours will end up in something similar.
I think she is ready for more food, she is showing little interest in milk and has gone back to feeding every 3-4 hrs which is 5 bottles a day instead of 4 which she should be on now.
Im not brave enough to try finger food yet, but your chap is a little older so probably knows what to do with it! Im looking forward to seeing her explore new foods.

How is Erin getting on Dreamer?


----------



## _dreamer_

We started on a small teaspoon of baby rice on Saturday, she didn't seem very impressed lol but did seem to swallow some of it. Daddy was holding her the first time but I put her in her highchair yesterday. She just pushed it out her mouth and did the gagging thing a couple of times. Know this is all normal. When you guys first gave baby rice did you give it cold or warm? 

I might try what you didd Trix and give it to her in the morning as I've been doing it in the afternoon and shes usually happier in the mornings.

She had her first sleepover on Sat night. It was a friends hen do at her house so Erin came with and she was very good. Went down to bed at 9.30 and slept til 7. Shame mummy only got 4 hours sleep though lol, still recovering now from the tiredness!

Claire, on months I think the issue is that some people think 16 weeks is 4 months (4 weeks x 4), but 17 weeks is 4 months as each month has 30/31 days not 28. They say no solids younger than 17 weeks so you're fine.

I've given Erin her sippy cup a few times with a bit of water in it, it went straight in the mouth as everything does, then she started actually sucking from it after a couple of times, you can see the air bubbles so she is getting it in her mouth but most of it seems to end up on her as she drinks then dribbles it out lol.

Claire, you say Darcey always has her tongue out, Erin has her mouth open most of the time, especially when staring at things or if someone talks to her. A few people have commented. I might mention it to the health visitor just to make sure its ok lol.

Trix, i hope enjoy your time before you go back to work. i dont want to even think bout it but really need to get on the case to register at a nursery asap. hope all goes well with slimming world.


----------



## _dreamer_

Thought I'd share a few piccies.With her sippy cup and sitting up. And the one in the pink dress is her open mouth pose lol


----------



## StranjeGirl

Dreamer what adorable pics!!! She is holding her sippy cup so well. I just started offering giada one, but haven't been consistent. I need to be better about it! I gave giada oatmeal and do it at room temperature (I don't heat or cool it, just make it with room temp water) It took her a couple feedings before getting the swallowing thing down. I thought she wasn't ready for food, but by the next day she was just fine. i noticed that if she is not that hungry she doesn't do as well. 
Claire thanks for the info on relactation. I really wish I could do it! I didn't try medication in the beginning, but I did use herbs and nothing worked. Oh well, im not too concerned about it but it would be nice not to have to make bottles anymore lol! I didn't realize babies were supposed to have less bottles now! GIada still takes 6 a day, do you think this is a problem? I think she would have a holy fit if I tried to take one away. 
Trixie, what is readybrek? Is that snack? Also I am going to post the pics of giada's rash. Does this look like what conor gets from using wipes? I guess the don't sell that cream you suggest here. I will have to try something else. I am hoping it's not a food allergy. She has had it since friday morning. I posted the pics on baby club and some said drooling, some said heat rash (but I don't know how she would get that, someone mentioned hanf foot and mouth, but she has no other symptoms and hasn't been around anyone with that. Do you guys have any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







photo(8).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









photo(6).jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## trixie79

It just looks like baby acne to me but can't be sure as I'm looking in my phone. I get the diprobase from the doctor so I'm sure if you mention it to your paed he would give you something! We also got fucidin cream which is an antibiotic cream but only had to use it once or twice! Foot and mouth!!!! That made me laugh!! People can be so over the top wit things, how could they tell that from a picture!! Don't worry it looks very similar to Conor's only his breaks out mostly on his cheeks. 

Erin looks adorable! Conor loves his sippy cup and can hold it well, mind you getting a drink from it is a different matter!!! He needs a little help!!

Weigh in tomorrow guys, wish me slim!!!


----------



## trixie79

Oh and readybrek is an oat cereal ... Very yummy!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy 6 months to Erin today lol. She is now 17lb4oz (75th centile, just on the line), 70cm long (91st centile) and head circumference is 43.5cm (75th centile).

Hope all went/goes well at your weigh in Trix.

Sorry Stranj I don't know what the rash is but when Erin was about 2 months and started dribbling lots she got a similar rash. Maybe speak to docs or someone if it doesn't go away after the suggestions from others.


----------



## Claire1

Good luck Trixie, how did it go?

Stranje, I would say it looks like a rash from wipes or dribble. Darcey gets something similar from time to time.

Dreamer, what adorable pictures of Erin. Shes looks like shes sitting up well. Im going to get darcey weighed tomorrow. Shes always been on the 50 percentile, but have a feeling she might have gone up a bit. Shes getting to be a little chubber ha ha.

I'll try and put up some pics soon.

LO liked the sippy cup, but had more fun pouring the water of it haha. She has also been having some more carrots and veggie bits which seem to be going down well.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## trixie79

2lbs girls! Slightly disappointed as I really tried hard this week... Ah well, going to the gym again tomorrow, so of I go Friday too then that will be 3 times this week so I hope I lose more next tue!

Conor has been really weird this week, very tired all the time, I think he only goes abt an hour and half to 2 hours before he needs another sleep!

He is really starting to cry again too but this time it's a why aren't you listening to me cry, like I'm bloody tired mama!!! I can't help but think its adorable though ... He kind of blows with his mouth!!


----------



## Claire1

Well done Trixie, thats great! Your doing really well :)
Darcey does the cry with blowing rasberries type thing, I laugh as well he he!

I find that Darcey has days where she sleeps alot, like Conor-she is ready for a nap 2hrs or so after sleeping. I'm sure its normal. Maybe he's having a growth spurt?


----------



## trixie79

Yeah maybe it is a growth spurt or the teeth! I gave him ibuprofen tonite before bed so I'm hoping he will sleep through, he started to wake again every couple of hours!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire I am so sorry I forgot to say that they said giada's bump from the reaction was fine. I'm sure darcey's is gone by now, but they said to call them back if it gets over an inch, if we notice red streaks, it is getting larger, or she is started to get other symptoms. Hers went away the following day. I hope darcey's is gone too! Giada too blows raspberries while she cries lol. It's awful out in public. People talk to her to try and comfort her and she basically spits in their faces! It make me laugh!

Trixie I know it sucks, but 2 pounds is really great!! I was losing a pound per week and was so frustrated, but I really do believe if you lose it at a normal pace it is truly coming off and will stay off. All the times I have lost like 5 pounds in a week it just came right back on. I was doing so well because we had a wedding to go to the weekend before last, and since then I've been eating terribly. I actually like healthy food, so I just have to get in the routine of not snacking again! I wonder if conor is teething? I can't believe giada doesn't have one yet. She has drooled like crazy for the past few months. She sleeps a lot during the day too though, ONce she is up for 2 hours she really needs a nap, and in the morning when she first gets up she needs a nap after about and hour and 15 minutes. This morning she was up at 6:15 :wacko: I love the days when she sleeps til 7 or later, but I can't put my finger on why sometimes she does and sometimes she doesn't. Hope conor is back to his normal self tomorrow! Is readybrek like oatmeal? Giada loves her oatmeal and I have to say I've tried it and it is rather good, but I love oat meal. I am noticing she has similar likings to me with food!
Happy 6 months to erin dreamer!!! It's amazing how time has flown. 
Thanks for the thoughts on the rash girls. I feel like she is getting more on her face. It honestly looks like baby acne but everything I read says they shouldn't get it this late. She had it as a new born and in took about a month to clear up. I am wondering if it is from me wiping her face with a cloth. We now give her a bath every night almost, where before it was twice a week, and now with solid food I use a damp cloth to wipe her face because somehow she gets food all over. My best guess is the mouth part was caused by the cantaloupe touching her face and wont go away due to the drool, and me having to wipe her face is making everything worse. If it's still bad tomorrow or the next day I will call the dr to check it out.i got some aquaphor cream so maybe that will help. I started to add some regular formula to her lactose free one today so we'll see how that goes too. 
For those using sippy cups, do your babies get it? Giada chews on it (you have to really suck or bite it to get any water) and then the water dribbles out or she spits it out. I don't know if she is swallowing much. Is this normal? She just started using it about a week ago, maybe has used it 5-6 times. 
How is is going lilmisscheer???
Hope all is well!


----------



## trixie79

Thanks Stranje Conor slept from 8 till 6 and that's the best we usually get. I usually take him into bed to get another half hour but he is usually wide awake!! He has an awful rash on his bum so I defo think wipes are the culprit... He poops abt 4 times in the morning so getting water and cotton wool each time is annoying, but I'll do it till it heals! Sign of teething too!

Conor can use the sippy cup well but still needs help and most of it ends up around him!! And we have given it to him for 2 months now!! He chews it and blows bubbles into it!


----------



## Claire1

Darcey does the same as Giada, she also shakes it up and down to get the water to drip out...monkey.

Im pleased to hear Giada was ok, D's cleared up within a day or two and was unsettled but much better now.

We're off to Cornwall tomorrow and I can wait, lots to pack but worth it :)


----------



## trixie79

ah have a great time claire, i hope the weather is good for you....its bloody miserable here. the north didnt really get any summer this year!.....

conor has been so weird this week...not napping for longer than 45 minutes and not really eating his solids...id say its just a phase/teething not sure....


----------



## Claire1

Thanks Trixie, the weather has been great. A few showers here and there but nothing to moan about. I think this weekend might have rain on and off but not too bad Fx.

Im sure Conor will be back to normal in no time, I think all babies have weeks like that. I know Darcey does-shes doing a moaning noice all the time at the moment, no tears so I know shes just being fussy.

Have a good weekend everyone :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI everyone!

Hope all is well and that everyone had a good weekend! How was your trip claire? HOpe you had good weather!

How is conor trixie? Any teeth? Giada has been very weird this past few days also. Maybe the full moon?? She has not slept normally the past 3 nights. The first two nights she woke at 5am :wacko: I thought she would fall back asleep on her own because she usually does if she wakes that early, but instead she was starving by close to 6. Last night she woke up at 5:50 and instead of her usual ooohhin and ahhing for a while she was crying for food right away. I am praying that this is just a phase. Usually it only happens for one or two nights, but this has been three nights. She didn't finish her bottle tonight (either of her last two before bed) so I was thinking great, she will be hungry early again, so I waited til she was asleep for a little while and tried to feed her and was delighted when she took the rest of it, then I put her down and she spit it all up over herself and her bed. Guess I won't be trying that again lol. SHe also still has a rash. I went to a dr (not hers but another one at the clinic) and she said she thought it was fine, just from drool and irritation etc. Nothing was working and it seemed worse so I made an appt with the dermatologist next week. I had cut out solids for two days and switched her back to her normal lactose free formula today (not due to the rash as I started that after it had developed, but wondering if that was why she wasn't sleeping well) Anyway, she looked the same this morning but then we were at a picnic today and the rash actually seemed a lot better. I had started feeding her again this morning (oat meal) then we came home and she was playing on the ground in her room and she got another hive on her forhead. I hope it wasn't the oat meal but I think if it was she would have gotten it sooner than hours after eating right? I'm guessing something in the house is bothering her. She has been on her stomach a lot more lately but she is on top of her own blankets, but maybe the contact with her face is irritating her? I'm going to try to keep her off her stomach tomorrow to see. How is the rash on conors bum trixie? Hope it is better. I just bought some weleda diaper cream today to try on her face as I heard it is all natural and very healing. I put a tad on tonight but it probably came off with the spit up. Oh well. Hope his rash cleared up. 
Are any babies crawling yet?? Giada is trying her hardest but still only goes backwards or in circles. Wondering if she will ever get it!
Hope all is well!


----------



## trixie79

well hope you all had a lovely weekend....we went down south and had a lovely time. conor woke at 2.30 and only would sleep if wit me in the bed!...hope he doesnt get used to that!

his rash is much better, im only using cotton wool and water to wash him...seems to be working.

babies get skin irritants all the time so i wouldnt worry too much stranje...mite have been something at the picnic???

no crawling yet, not even close. he only rotates in circles!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies,
Did you have a nice time away Claire?
Glad you did Trix, and hopefully Conor doesn't get used to sleeping in your bed heehee! And good that his rash has gone. 

Erins not been sleeping too good recently. Can't really complain as she was such a good sleeper for quite a while, but it's hard going back to little sleep lol.

No sign of Erin crawling yet, she still isn't a massive fan of being on her tummy, although in the past few days she's learnt to roll both ways more easily so she has been spending more time on her tummy without being frustrated. She shuffles all over the place on her back or through rolling, and is into everything though, cables, laundry hanging to dry, theres a drawer she keeps pulling open and its going to hit her hard on the head soon. Need to start babyproofing I think!

Solids hasn't been going great as she still isn't swallowing it, just keeps pushing it out. It's been over a week now. We've done baby rice, banana, and butternut squash. Keeping on going for another week, but if it doesn't change I might try some BLW or maybe give it a break for a week. 

We go away on Wed so I've been starting to put things together to pack. Erin's pile is twice as big as mine or OH's lol. Hoping the weather is nice, the forecast says it should be with no rain so fingers crossed.

Stranj, sorry to hear Giada still has the rash on her face. Does it seem to bother her?


----------



## Claire1

Have a lovely time Dreamer.

We had a great time, the weather was good so we had plenty of time in the garden and out walking. It was so nice to get away for a while. Darcey was REALLY good, far better behaved then she is at home haha, she even slept well....could get used to these trips away!

Sorry to hear Giadas rash is no better-hope you get to the bottom of it soon.

No signs of crawling here, lots of rolling around. She gets to her knees, but cant quite get enough strength to move.

Sorry to hear Connor didn't sleep well, I'm sure he'll be back to normal in no time x


----------



## Claire1

Trixie- I'm joining Slimming world on thursday. I'm quite looking forward to it :)
How are you getting on?
Do you follow red and green or extra easy plan?
I plan on going food shopping tomorrow for SW bits, what do you buy that you couldnt do without on SW?

How is everyone? LO's behaving for you?

Darcey has been REALLY unsettled today. She's slept most of the day and when shes been awake shes been crying...i'm guessing teething bless her x


----------



## lilrojo

hello ladies.. I def dont get on bnb very often anymore.. but wanted to pop in and check on you lovely ladies.. 

My daughter is now 3 and bryce is almost 6 months.. eating solids great :) just did peas and he loved them.. mostly sttn still but has been having a few off nights.. rolls both ways.. hates being on his tummy yet.. working on sitting :)

Cant believe how fast time has gone.. 

NTNP starts in october.. and ttc officially starts in Dec.. 

Have the kids dr's appt next friday, my bday the 12th i will be 26... (dreamer happy early bday to you too :) I remembered) Start back at college on the 27th and go for my annual on sept 5th.. talking to the dr about ttc again the end of the year.. as my lpd.. (luteal phase defect-only 8 days)

Thats about it new with me, just enjoying the summer and nice weather and my kids..


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks lilrojo, happy birthday to you too for the 12th! Nice to hear your news. Glad you are enjoying the summer with the kiddies. Sounds like youve got a lot coming up! 

Thanks Claire, I can't wait to go! Glad you had a great time and darcey was so good for you.


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! Glad to see everyone is doing well! I've been keeping up, but not really found the chance to post. With the fair being last week, and any other free chance I've gotten, I've been trying to catch up on the Olympics!! I love the Olympics!! I've been meaning to ask you UK ladies if any of you are near London or have noticed it being super crowded with tourists where you live? I bet it must be pretty cool to have GB host this time! The closest the Olympics ever were to me was in "96 in Atlanta, and my family and I almost went, not sure why we didn't.

So, Jack did really well at the Fair. We didn't take him every day since it was so hot!! Nearly 100 degrees every day and miserable!! But I did enjoy carrying him around and showing him off. Seems crazy that just last year I was 12 weeks pregnant with him and we were just telling people we were expecting, and some I hadn't seen since then, so it was cool.

Hmmm...Where to begin?...Jack has been doing so much these past few weeks. It seems like every day I catch him doing something new. He is now sitting unsupported (the only time he really falls is if he looks up and leans back). He has become a pro at rolling tummy to back, but hasn't quite learned to roll back to front. He tries so hard, but his little chubby self just can't quite make it. He cut his first tooth last Thursday (day before he turned 6 mo), and then his 2nd tooth the next day. Luckily he didn't really seemed to bothered by it. But looking back, he did have a few rough nights' sleep right before, but nothing too bad. He is so interested in everything and is so observant. I'm sorry if I sound boisterous about my child; I'm just so stinkin' proud of him!! And I really fall in love with him more and more now that he is so interactive!

He had his 6 mo check up and shots today (FX'ed they don't mess him up too bad)! He did really well. Weighs 20 lbs, and is 26 inches...my little shorty!! The nurse even said he won the happiest baby of the day award, he was just laughing and jabbering away at her (this was all before he got his shots of course!). 

Also, I think I am going to sign us up for a Sign and Sing class. It's a baby sign language class. Are any of you planning on doing something like this? It's only once a week for 5 weeks, and if we like it, we can continue for another 5 weeks. I read it's supposed to help raise their IQ points. But really, I just want something for us to do together, since he's not in daycare. I really want him to have some interactions with other kids, plus it gives him a chance to get out of the house once a week. Classes don't start till sept, but I will let you know how it goes.

Hope you all are doing well. Sorry about my long post about my wee man! :flower:

And here's a few recent pics.....
The first 2 are of us at the fair, the next is when he turned 6 mo, and the last is from today at the pediatrician visit....
 



Attached Files:







530200_10100420005991486_1507816691_n.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7









562928_10100420005836796_1992540657_a.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 6









484067_10100423818466256_630752636_a.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 7









422178_10100426745250956_1712705496_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## StranjeGirl

So good to hear from everyone!! So glad you are doing well lilrojo. Can't imagine how busy you must be with 2!!! I can barely handle one! Hope you are finding some time for yourself! Happy birthday to you almost!!!! 
Dreamer when exactly is your birthday? HOpe you have a wonderful trip! How is erin sleeping now? Giada had 4 bad nights in a row an finally was back to normal last night. Her first two nights were the worst and her diaper had leaked 2 of the nights. I guess sometimes they just have a bad phase. For giada if she gets thrown off it messes up her night and then it sometimes takes a couple days to get back on track. THe heat also bothers her. I noticed that when it is really hot she usually wakes up earlier. ANyway I hope erin is back to normal sleeping!
Ladyl your pics are just precious!!!! What a handsome little man! I bet you are proud! They are learning so much so quickly!!! Hope he did ok with his shots. Giada handled this time better than the first. It didn't seem to phase her after the intial poke. Hey, when jack falls from sitting position does he put his arms out to stop the fall? Giada doesn't, she just falls over doesn't make any attemot to stop the fall. Is this normal? Anyway so glad to see you are both doing so well!! So glad you had a great time at the fair! I bet it was a ton of fun! I love the olympics too! Watching gymnastics as I type! I was lucky as in the 80's (84 I think..before you guys were probably born lol) we had the olympics in los angeles. I live in santa barbara, about 1.5 hours away and they had some of the rowing and other events here at our college UCSB. My mom ended up being a translator for the italian athletes so I got to go with her and meet some of the athletes and see the whole set up. It was great even though I was pretty young! 
Claire so glad you had a great time and that darcey was on her best behavior!! I guess babies need a relaxing getaway sometimes too! Good luck with slimming world!! I need to stop eating so much. I feel like i've turned to jello. 
Trixie, giada moves in circles too. When are they going to start moving forward?? Although I'll probably wish she wasn't moving once she starts lol. 
So giada's rash seemed better this morning and was awful by night. I hope the peas I gave her didn't make it worse. I hadn't thought about the fact that dh is allergic to peanuts and peas are in the same family. THis darn rash just wont go away!!! I hope the dermatologist has something useful to say on thursday. I got an MRI done for my knee that has been hurting and I went to the physical therapist today. He pulled up my MRI (I hadn't heard from the dr yet) and I guess I have a torn meniscus. I haven't spoken to the dr yet but I am really hoping I don't need surgery. My lower back still hurts too. Anyone else? He said part of it is just being a new mom and as the baby gets older the pain will get better as we won't be doing some of the things that typically hurt the back anymore. The other part he wants me to see a spine specialist for so I have an appt next week. Have a feeling it will just take time though. 
Well I better go to bed. Giada got off her schedule again this evening so I am worried she is going to be up early again. I really hope not! HOpe everyone is doing well!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Gorgeous pics lady! And you didn't go on at all, it's lovely hearing about all the babies progress. The picture of you looks like a cross between 2 ladies I know here, its really odd as you look so familiar lol. 

Stranj, my birthday is same day, same age as lilrojo lol. 12th August we'll both be 26. And Erin does not put her hands out when she falls lol, she just goes its quite funny so long as there are cushions there! She's getting there with stability but as lady said, he she looks up too far she'll fall back, and sometimes if she reaches too far forward, she'll fall forward! She still slept bad at the beginning of last night, then she did a stretch from 2am until now.

Just a quick post as we're heading off once I've fed Erin.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

lady just noticed the '5' in your avatar, do you have tshirts for all the months??? If so thats super cute!!!


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, dreamer have a great time on your hols....
claire im so glad your joining too...im stuck this week so didnt go to get weighed...but hope to be back on track....i seem to eat fruit by the bucket load and muller light yoghurt.....im cooking extra lean mince tonite and i cook the homemade chips now...but my syns have been 15-20 so need to cut the nice stuff out!
i buy so much friut, strawberries and grapes, put them in a bowl and cover with the yoghurt. need new ideas though, cause my insides arent happy!!!


lady we did 6 weeks of wee wonders which is a sign and sing group and he loved it, it is off for the summer and cant wait to take him back in sept....

conors teeth are coming....defo two white lumps on the top...i thought the bottom 2 come first but maybe not.....not long now i reckon in the next couple of weeks...

back to work next week....dreading it! i just dont want to leave him, but im super broke so dont have a choice.

does anyone have a concrete routine......conor is all over the place, its different every day.....not eating breakfast that much and defo doesnt want a bottle till mid afternoon??


----------



## StranjeGirl

Happy early birthday to you too then dreamer!!! Hope you have a great trip!

Trixie you must be so bummed to start work again! I hope you don't forget about us here!!! What are your hours going to be like?

Can't believe giada is 7 months today!! Still no teeth lol! Took her to the dermatologist today and she said it is just a normal allergy. Of course this morning her rash looked the best it has in the past 2 weeks but at least I took a pic yesterday when it was horrible. It gets worse as the day goes on. She said she isn't sure if it is food related but that from the pic it looked more like contact allergy and is probably from her rubbing food an drool into her face. She feels it is mild and common. She said to keep a food diary to see if I notice anything. I guess I will just try to keep her face clean after eating. It's hard because she insists on grabbing the spoon and then food is everywhere. Oh well.
Hope everyone else is well. I really wish we would hear from futuremama :(


----------



## trixie79

thats great news abt the rash stranje, it would be good to keep a dairy to see if you can see a pattern but id say its prob just drool, conor has this too.

im working 24 hours, tue wed and thurs....abit worried cause his childminder hasnt met him yet and she isnt back from slovakia till sunday!!! dont worry i have the iphone and b&b is on my fav list!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

happy birthday lilrojo :) and to me lol! had big cuddles from my little girl already, just fed her and shes gone back to sleep so think ill go back to bed until she wakes.

glad to hear the rash is 'normal' stranj, hope it clears up soon

trix, we definitely dont have any routine lol. especially over the past month, erin sometimes is sleeping 8 hours solid, sometimes wakes every 3 hours, 2 or 3 nights recently shes woken at 1am until 3 or 4 which is a killer. this means she gets up at different times. sometimes she has good naps, sometimes she wont nap all day. sometime feeds every 2 hours, sometimes up to 5 hours. you get the picture lol. hoping solids is going to help. while we were away we gave quite a few finger foods, mainly to try keep her entertained during breakfast and dinner. shes had melon, toast, green bean, carrot, can't think what else. she didnt eat much of them, but at least got the different flavours.


----------



## LadyL

Happy birthday dreamer and lilrojo!! Hope you both have had a fabulous day!! 
Dreamer, the month numbers are actually stickers you stick to their shirts for pics. My friend has a boy who is 5 months older than Jack and she mails me the ones she's already used! I take a pic on the 3rd of every month since he was born Feb 3rd. I love looking back at them and seeing how much he's grown. I hope to combine them once he's a year into one pic, but still not sure how to do it! Ha!
Stranje, glad to know the rash isn't anything serious. And good luck to you with your MRI and tests. Hope they get it sorted for you soon. 
Good luck returning to work Trixie. The first few days will be hard, but it gets easier. And glad you're not having to return full time just yet. 
Well Jack is at my parents for the afternoon, so I better take advantage and get some cleaning and laundry done while I can! Hope you all had a great weekend!!


----------



## Fizzio

Hi girls.... it's long lost me! Feeling sooo much better now so will be about a bit more now thankfully. Been a tough time but I'm enjoying life now and enjoying Amber :) Been doing an awful lot of lurking!

Happy Birthday Dreamer - hope you are being to treated to something lovely.

Trixie - :( to going back to work. Good luck though. I have was going back in Sept but have pushed it to mid November as I feel as I missed out on Amber's first 5 months with my PND.

Hello to everyone else!

So Amber is 6 months, rolling loads and has just about mastered sitting unsupported. Weaning is going well and she has liked most purees I have given her. She's not sure about natural yogurt and pulls some very funny faces! I am also starting to give her some finger foods like cheese, carrot and rice cake. We do have a routine but we established it really early from about a month old so I know when feeds and naps are every day (more or less!).

I went to the Olympics this week - it was amazing. Feel very proud to be British and even more proud to come from Yorkshire where so many of our gold medal athletes have come from. I saw women's 10m diving - breath taking to watch but I most enjoyed just wandering round the Olympic park. People were so friendly, atmosphere was fab. But it's all over tonight with the closing ceremony.

Anyway need to go and help with bath time x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Happy birthday lilrojo and dreamer!!! It's still before midnight here so I made it in time ha ha! 

So great to hear from you fizzio and SO happy to hear you are starting to feel yourself again. It's so awful feeling down in the dumps, you feel so powerless. Glad things are improving and how wonderful that you got to see the olympics!! I just watched the closing ceremonies and it was of course fantastic!

Ladyl isn't it sad that our time away involves doing laundry and cleaning lol. It would be so much easier to have a baby if we didn't have to do all that other stuff!

How is everyone else? Things here are good. I for some reason am back in freak out mode about giada and delays. Sometimes she just totally ignores us and I don't know if she knows her name. She will many times respond to us when we say it, but it might be the tone of our voices that she is responding to. Sometimes when she is playing I will call her name 20 times and she won't even look at me, she is just totally into her toy at the moment. Is this normal? She is still not babbling. She says buh buh, or boo boo and ha ha, but no da da or ma ma etc. On the up side she is now able to use her sippy cup by herself! Do your lo's ignore you when they are engaged with something else? I hope it is normal. 

Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls glad everyone is well.. Haven't got time today to chat but just to let you now my first day back was good! Think I'll enjoy it! Leaving Conor was just heartbreaking though, I cried when I left him and prob will again tomorrow! he spent 4 hours wit the childminder and the rest at mum and dads and didn't seem too phased!

He isn't sleeping much And Is knackered.... He cut his first tooth!also he is completely off his milk, only taking 6 oz today...but ate a full lunch and some finger foods for tea... Hope it doesn't last he loves his milk!

Did my first 14/16 week checkup today and the baby was adorable, just reminds me how Conor has come on, Stranje I'm sure gaida is developing fine don't worry. Conor only says manamamamama all the time and not so much the ba ba anymore!! OH is si disappointed!!!!!

Fizzio it's so good to hear from you and so glad amber is doing so well. Dreamer glad you had a good time and Erin is trying to eat the finger foods! Conor has mastered the toast now!!!

Happy belated birthdays!!! Hope you both got treated well and got some nice pressies!!

Gotta go ..... Early start again!


----------



## trixie79

P.s claire I chickened outta going to slimming world yesterday!!! Again!!! It's not looking good!
How is it going for you???

Lady how is jack? He is so cute in those pics!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies :)
We went away as my birthday present which was lovely but was pretty upset OH didn't get me a card or anything from Erin, or a card from himself for that matter. I didnt want to tell him to do it because I feel that defeats the point. I'm going to have to tell him though, otherwise every occasion I'm going to find myself disappointed! 

Stranj, Erin doesn't babble mama or dada. She is vocal though and grunts, shouts, 'sings' in a high pitched noise, and ahhh ohh hrrr etc and in the past few days I've noticed a-buh-buh which seems to be used a lot now. I also don't think she knows her name, but the tone as sometimes I test her and call her anything (sing-song, poo-head, flower etc haha) and she'll look. But as you say, when she is really engaged with something else, she quite often wont look.

Trix, congrats on Conors first tooth. cute! And I'm glad COnor was ok when you went to work. Must be heartbreaking leaving them that first day, I'm dreading it! 

Lady, thats great on the numbers, I would never have thought of that. OH's grandparents bought me a frame for my birthday which is from birth to 1 so with slots for photos for each month. Really cute, I'll have to dig out pictures from those ages, and then going forward I might try take them in the same place.

Fizzio, so great to hear from you and that you are feeling so much better.And sounds like Amber is doing fab! I'm so glad that you were able to push back returning to work. 

i dont think i said but we had a fab time away. erin was terrible on the car journey up there, took us 6 hours to do a 3 1/2hr journey, and she didnt sleep well the first night but but after that she was an angel and slept almost the whole way home. she paddled in the sea for the first time, and we just enjoyed spending all that time together as a family.

ooo and erin is now much better with other people thankfully. she had cuddles with GIL and didnt cry at all!!! GIL was so happy


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks dreamer, it sounds like giada makes the EXACT sounds as erin so that makes me feel better! Actually today I think dh and I heard some actual babble come from her!! It was kinda sounded like acarara, and she kept going wawawa, so I think it might be starting!!! I hope so as I have been obsessing about it. I'm sure if she begins babbling I'll find something else to obsess about. So glad you had a great trip! ANd I know what you mean about having to say you want a card. DD was only a couple weeks when I had my birthday so I didn't really care at that time as I was too tired lol, but my plan was to get dh a card and little present from dd on his birthday so that it would give him the idea for mine next year! I know he will probably forget though and I'll end up getting upset. I don't understand why they can't just think more like women do! Life would be so much easier!! Giada too has outgrown her hatred of being held by others, including MIL!!!! Maybe some go through it early and some later? I thought now was the time they were supposed to be scared of people but it is so much better than at 4 months. Hope it doesn't start again for either of us!

Hope work is going well trixie! Your job sounds so fun but I can imagine it is so hard leaving conor!! HOw is he handling it? How are you handling it??? It must be so neat to see the little babies! When you advise on weaning do you say you have to offer one food for a few days and then can add another? THat is what my dr told me to do and I am getting so sick of it! I just want to give her some real food. I figure people doing blw offer more than one at a time. But we do have some allergies in our family so maybe it is better if we do things the more traditional way? I still can't figure out what is causing giada's rash...that may be food related too but I cant figure out which one if it is! Congrats on conor's first tooth! I'm still waiting for giada to get one. What were your warning signs if any?

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm going to make myself go to bed now at a decent hour for once. Haven't been sleeping well. We woke up a few nights ago at 2am to someone being arrested in our back yard. Long story short a guy attacked his girlfriend with a bat and the police chased him into our yard and arrested him there. THen they came back later to look for his bat. My dad actually found the bat next door the next morning (parents own the property right next to us) I was kinda shooken up and the next night dh jumped out of bed and I thought someone was breaking in. I was freaking out again and in the process of calling the police when I finally realized he was in a dream state and thought a bug the size of a bat flew in through the window. He has been really stressed at work lately and his sleep turns restless like that when he is stressed, so I don't get good sleep then. Sometimes I just wish I could go to a hotel by myself lol. Oh well, we will see how tonight goes! It does make me realize though that having white noise so loud in our room is scary. I didn't hear a thing that night. DH saw the lights and I am surprised he woke as he is a heavy sleeper and lately with the baby I have been a light sleeper and didn't wake. I know it was just coincidence that he ended up in our yard and wasn't there to harm us, but I still get scared!

Hope all is well!


----------



## trixie79

My god Stranje how scary! Oh snores loudly when he is stressed and I haven't been sleeping too well either !! The week of the first tooth has been a nitemare but hoping its coming to an end!! It's up a little and he has bit me on the hand a couple of times!!! You will defi know when she gets her first tooth, you can see a white bubble for a week kr so and then all of a sudden it's through ! He went totally off his food, sore bum and diarrhoea after it cuts.... Although there is no research for the correlation there has to be some truth to it!! He was awake most nites for a week and last nite was the worst 2days after cutting! He was awake from12-3am... I'm soooo shattered! And totally picked the wrong week to go back to work!!

I recommend separate foods for a week or so or if your introducing a new food, but after that it's safe to mix.... Like Conor had cod and peas today and has stew And potatoes for tommorrow but he is progressing quite well and can chew finger foods and eats bread now!!


Dreamer my OH didn't get me anything rem!! I went and bought myself a card and pressie from Conor!!

Work has been grand and the babies are soooo small!!! The early start is killer but hopefully I'll get more sleep next week!


----------



## LadyL

Glad you had a great birthday weekend Dreamer!! Sorry your OH didn't get you a card though. Like Stranje said, men just don't think like we do!! Sorry Erin didn't tolerate the drive well. We leave for Florida next Thursday (can't wait!!), and it's a 5 hour drive!! I'm so nervous Jack isn't going to do well with the drive. He is usually a great rider, and has ridden for 1.5 hours many times, and does well, but I still can't help but to be nervous. But I can't wait to put his little toes in the sand and let him play in the ocean a bit.

Trixie, glad to know that going back to work has been good for you so far. Sorry Conor has had a bit of a rough patch with his teething. Don't know if you have them there, but Hyland teething tablets have worked great for Jack. 

Stranje, what a scary story!! Glad they caught the guy though. It's so weird bc there was a murder that happened last Saturday on my in-laws road which is right near ours. It was so scary!! Apparently this couple was coming back from the Casino and they were both drunk and got into a domestic dispute and she ended up shooting him in the truck they were in!! But all we knew for days was that a man was shot and the truck was abandoned with his body in the ditch. We didn't know if the shooter was a male/female, if they got away etc. And all the land around us belongs to me/DH, and his parents. We have several hundred acres of land, woods, and pastures (my in-laws were cattle/dairy farmers), so we weren't sure if we had a murderer on the loose in our woods somewhere. It was scary. Turned out the woman is who called the police and turned herself in, so all was ok. Neither of them live near us, they were just passing through our area bc it's "back-roads" and it connects 2 major highways.....good for cutting through if you're gonna be driving drunk I guess.

Ugh, wanted to say more, but hubby has been begging me to give him the computer so he can do something with his Fantasy Football!! Ha! Some exciting Friday night we're having, huh?!! 

Hope you all have a great weekend!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no!! is it fantasy football time again already??? Last year it stole dh away for hours every week:(

THat is sooooo scary ladyl. I can't believe the woman shot the man!!! You don't hear that as much, it is usually the other way around (at least here) At least you finally heard who it was and what happened, much better than wondering if some killer was on the loose on your property!!!! Hope you have a wonderful time in FLorida and a great drive!!!

Trixie, poor conor and poor you for the fact that it is happening right as you go back to work! You must be exhausted!!! I feel so bad for babies going through teething, must be so painful! Thanks for the advice on food. I guess I will keep it to one food at a time to make sure of no allergies. It's so hard to tell since she already has a rash. However I bought some curel itch defense and it might actually be working. I started using that along with the weleda diaper cream on her face a couple days ago. I feel like the diaper cream helps the rash and the curel helps the dryness. It gets worse in the heat and it has been SOOO hot here. We are all melting. So I tried to give giada a big piece of banana yesterday, first time eating banana and she HATED it!!! She has eaten everything I have given her so far and she would NOT eat the banana. First I tried a big chunk more like blw, and she put it to her mouth and then wanted to get rid of it. SHe woudl cry every time I put it on her tray, then I tried mashed with a spoon and she would spit it out and cry. I will have ot try pureed. She has never refused a food like that and I thought she would love the taste. I notice she isn't good about new textures though...she loves avocado pureed and barely likes them when they are mashed. Oh well.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!


----------



## trixie79

god girls im so sick of baby club plonkers bad mouthing health visitors i just cant hold it in anymore....so i replied....i held back a little but we arent all bad are we????

jes.....they just kept going on abt how bad we are and nuisances and patronising etc....im so peeved off!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

trixie79 said:


> god girls im so sick of baby club plonkers bad mouthing health visitors i just cant hold it in anymore....so i replied....i held back a little but we arent all bad are we????
> 
> jes.....they just kept going on abt how bad we are and nuisances and patronising etc....im so peeved off!!!


Arghhh that wound me up too and I never retaliate normally but I really think they are not seeing the big picture at all. I had to comment too.


I've been having a horrific time these past 2 days. Truely horrific. My sister tried to end her life 2 nights ago, but thankfully I randomly text her, and she replied to say goodbye, we got to her in time, and after a night in hospital she is at home now. She was very serious about it, it wasn't just a cry for help with what she did. Did not see any signs, although her OH had finished their short term relationship a few days before. I'm feeling so overwhelmed and upset, angry, scared, mixture of everything. My parents live in Australia, and I had to tell our mum over Skype this morning which was horrendous. I'm so thankful that my sister has a couple of very good friends, one who she lives with, and they are helping me to be with her and take care of her, because I am her only family here, and it's so hard to juggle everything with Erin. I'm exhausted but can't sleep, she is constantly on my mind. I'm going to get her a GP appointment tomorrow to hopefully get referred for some counselling.

I feel really weird saying this on here and hate the fact this is a public forum, but I needed to tell someone/people who doesnt actually know me. I just hope that no one on here sees this and does know this is me if that makes sense. I havent told my friends as my sister knows them too and it just feels too weird and she doesnt want everyone knowing. I saw a few of them tonight, and for an hour just escaped reality and put it to the back of my mind which was good to do. My OH is being supportive of me and what I want/need to do for her, but without going into details of what happened he thinks my sister is unstable, and doesnt want Erin around her and is saying he's lost all respect for her, she's not looking after Erin (which of course I agree with that bit for now). He feels she was very selfish and acted in a way that he now can't trust. He understands that for me to help her right now I need to take Erin with me as she still doesnt take a bottle, and my OH is working anyway, so he's just had to accept that. I think that it does my sister good to see Erin.

Feels good to have written that down. Sorry to have burdened you with this, as I know this is meant to be a lovely thread about our lovely beautiful babies but I just needed to tell someone!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh dreamer I am so so sorry :( What a scary time for your sister and your family. Be sure to take some time for yourself as you must be so overwhelmed right now- I can't even imagine. Do they have services where you live with professionals who work with suicidal people? Gosh I don't even know what to say as we are so powerless in these situations. As a therapist I have to work with suicidal clients at times and it is so difficult as there is only so much we can do. We can't save anyone, and we can't push anyone to take their own life, we can only offer support and information and cross our fingers that the client will use that in a positive way but in the end we can't make that choice for them, only they can. HOwever, it is impossible not to get wrapped up in it and have it totally consume you. I just hope she is getting some help and that you are also getting some support from family or friends. We had to go through the suicide of my cousin when I was younger and the family goes through hell. Logically we all know it is no one's fault, but for some reason we all feel guilty and think a piece of it is our fault(or that we could have saved her)- but it's not. I feel the same is true for attempted suicides....we think we have more power than we actually do. I see what your husband is saying, I do agree that it is very selfish, but I believe when someone gets to that point they are not a "normal" person making a selfish decision- they are an unstable person trying to end some sort of mental or physical pain and we could never imagine what they are going through or the state of mind they are in. I'm sure it is great for your sister to see erin and it sounds like you are always with her and making sure the situation is safe. Thanks for confiding in us and obviously we are all here for you when you need us. I hope hope hope this goes as smoothly as possible starting right now :hugs:

Trixie- don't listen to those cows. We don't use HV's here but I think it just depends on who you get. I know here many people complain about their doctors but mine is fantastic, however I have had some dr's that I don't care for. I think people online vent when things go wrong so we only hear the bad sometimes, but they need to learn not to lump all HV's together. I'm sure some are crappy and some good and some fantastic like any other career. We are lucky to have your expertise on our thread!!!


----------



## trixie79

Thanks Stranje that means a lot!

Dreamer I can't say anything more... Stranje said it all.. I'm so sorry you are going through this and I hope every thing is ok and take some time for yourself and digest wat has happened. I do hope she gets the help she needs... Xxx


----------



## kristel_

trixie79 said:


> god girls im so sick of baby club plonkers bad mouthing health visitors i just cant hold it in anymore....so i replied....i held back a little but we arent all bad are we????
> 
> jes.....they just kept going on abt how bad we are and nuisances and patronising etc....im so peeved off!!!

I'm not bad mouthing health visitors at all. Just saying the one we have around here is a complete nuisance and patronising, and i don't feel the need for a heath visitor to turn up on my doorstep un arranged thinking she can just come right in whenever she feels like it. I am quite happy to take my child to the baby clinic or to see a different health visitor. I know not every health visitor is the same which is why we've been given another one after raising our concerns. Don't hold back, just say what you want to say and be done with it! My thread wasn't a personal attack against you and it seems like you've taken it the wrong way.


----------



## trixie79

dont want to get sucked into this, so im not saying anymore on the matter only that we are compulsory, just let them do their job and ensure you and baby are well and they wont bother you.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Dreamer how are you???? I hope you are doing ok?

Trixie how is conor doing after the teething? This has been an unusual month for giada concerning sleep. At the beginning of the month she had three nights in a row where she woke up very early, between 4:30-6, and then was fine and then has woken up randomly a few times this past week. A couple times it was no big deal as it was soon after she went to bed and I was still up, and then this morning she woke at 5:30am. I just switched her back to the formula with lactose, and coincidentally when she woke up early those three days at the beginning of the month I was trying to switch her. I stopped the new formula wondering if that was causing problems and now I tried again and she was up at 5:30 again. Do you think it's the formula or just coincidence? She was on her stomach at 5:30 and couldn't roll over so I think she got upset. She wouldn't fall back asleep so I finally fed her close to 6:30 and then she fussed again afterward til I put her in her swing and she slept there til 9:30. I'm scared for tonight! I guess I have to keep up with the new formula for a bit more to really see.


----------



## trixie79

conr is having a hard time with his teeth, the 2nd is now cutting through....kind of looks abit crooked, but i heard that can be common, just hope it straightens out!he has actually been sleeping alot better. 7.30 till 6 most nites....he is just wrecked all the time, esp after coming home from the childminders!!

wat is the new formula you wer tryin? conor is still on the enfamil AR we tried to give him cow and gate follow on milk but he near choked???he can take normal liquids so i dont know wat that is abt!!! sure ill keep him on the enfamil abit longer....he doesnt drink much milk now....im lucky if i get 15 oz in him per day!! think thats normal too!

dreamer how are you? claire?lady?liljojo?baby? hope your all well???


----------



## StranjeGirl

Poor little guy trixie! I can't imagine how painful it must be to have teeth break through. Still waiting for giada to get her first. She was on similac sensitive which is lactose free, and now I switched her ot similic advanced which is not lactose free. We'll see how she does tonight. If I see she is on her stomach I will flip her over because last night she got very upset that she couldn't turn over. 
How is every elses back pain? Mine is still bad and it went into spasm today. I couldn't move for a bit and the pain was horrible. I called my mom in tears and she had to come over and take care of the baby til dh got home. I am doing slightly better but it still hurts and I can't lift her. It doesn't help that she is like 27+ pounds. Has anyone found anything to help with the back? I am starting physical therapy next week so I really hope that helps a little!


----------



## trixie79

god im kind of lucky, my pelvic pain that i even had after the triplets has all gone....

id say physio should help though.

im so depressed abt my weight!!!! i have my cousins wedding on the 14th sept and i swear i have tried every dress known to woman, and they look hideous!!! i settled for a shift dress outta dorothy perkins and bought spanx!! but its so bloody depressing that the stomach just is as stubborn as me!!! i look so out of proportion, i swear i look pregnant...ooh and on that note, im off the pill as of today....mind you DTD is a distant memory!!!!


----------



## Tobaira

Hugs to you dreamer.. 

Hope everyone is doing well.. I read the thread but now don't remember what was said. :( Have a stomach bug right now.. girls are doing well- Cass is close to crawling and they both are beginning to hold their own bottles which will help a lot. Saw something about back pain - I see a chiropractor every 2 wks which seems to help. Will have to post pics sometime. Hard to believe my girls are already 8 mos old! But since they were early they still are hitting 6 mo milestones


----------



## Fizzio

Hello ladies :)
Dreamer, I hope you are doing ok and that your sister is getting the help she needs. So tough. Big hugs.
Trixie - deep breaths! I think my HVs are fab btw. And are you TTC if you are coming off the Pill?? I have the decision to make as to whether to have a second. DH happy with just Amber. I really dont know how I feel. Being 35 now worries me and also I had such a traumatic labour and then PND, I'm really not sure. What are you other ladies thinking re: a second?

Happy weekend everyone and happy Bank Holiday weekend to the UK ladies - it's going to rain, surprise, surprise!


----------



## trixie79

i think it will be NTNP more than TTC!!!! we hardly get a chance to DTD these days! the days are soooo tiring and im usually up in bed at 9/10pm!

anyone else like this???

tobaira, i cant believe the girls are 8 months! conor still wont hold his bottle!

fizzio, PND is common the first time round but now that you know the signs and symptoms, its easier to prevent 2nd time round, with good support...


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## StranjeGirl

So nice to hear from you fizzio and tobaira!!!
Tobaira, can't believe the girls are 8 months!!! Glad the chiro is helping a bit. i am hoping pyshical therapy will make some difference. I can't lift Giada again today so my mom has been here to help and thankfully dh is working from home he can lift her when I need it. Between this and my knee I feel like a total old lady!!! HOpe your stomach feels better soon- that is no fun at all!
Fizzio dh and I are constantly talking about the same thing. We always thought we'd have 2 and now we really can't come to a conclusion. We are both torn. I'm 37 so we don't want to wait forever. Ideally if we are going to have another we would like to start trying at teh beginning of next year as I will be 38 in january. We truly feel happy with one right now and feel like we can offer her more if we don't have more. We also worry what if the second child has challenges- that would take away from time with giada. ON the other hand we think it would be great for her to have a sibling (although I know that is not a good enough reason to have another as there are no guarantees they will even get along) and we are afraid that later on we will regret that we only had one. We only want one baby but would like 2 children when we are older. We can't have out cake and eat it too unfortunately :( I had a difficult pregnancy and easy labor, but did not recover so well. I had a lot of pain for quite a while and am still dealing with very bad back pain. ANd I worry, what if things don't go well next time. How will that leave me? SO much to think about!!! Well if you need someone to talk to who is going through the same thing I am here!! I don't have any good advice lol, but we can at least get our thoughts out! 
Trixie- I lost the weight and still have a stomach...we mothers are cursed!!! I feel I carry my weight totally differently now. I have more weight around my stomach and my boobs are way too squishy. I had to go to a wedding last month and I made it a point to tell everyone that I had a new baby at home so they understand! I bet you look way better than you think. We are our own biggest critics!! I keep reminding myself "i'm a mom and I should be proud of this body that carried a baby" But it only makes me feel better for a couple minutes ha ha. I keep thinking that I should just get pregnant again so I will feel good about my stomach! But I guess that would require dtd and I don't know if I really even remember how to do that!
Hope everyone is well. Hoping you are doing ok dreamer.


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me. Sorry not been on much, have been reading on my phone.but takes.forever trying to type.much. ans therea always so many mistakes. I'm on here now so won't be long I'm afraid. I'm ok, finally.got 9 solid.hours sleep.last night buy still.feel shattered tonight, hoping Erin is going down now (just feeding) so I.can too. took my sister yo the gp yest, she's been.referred for.counseling, just got to.wait for the appointment. She.seems to be doing ok, talking about steps and goals and has promised she has moved on from those thoughts. 

Will try get on the pc tomorrow so can.do.a better post. Just wanted to let you know I'm ok xxxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Claire, hope darcey is doing ok! Hope you get some sleep soon too!
Dreamer thanks for checking in. So glad you are doing ok and hope things continue to go smoothly. Lots of hugs!


----------



## _dreamer_

I just re-read your original message Stranj, thank you so much for that. The only support I am aware of is NHS counselling where they offer you up to 12 sessions which is what we're doing for the time being, or private which costs £30-40 per session. And theres things like the Samaritans phoneline. She was offered anti-depressants but has declined these. My sister is gay and she was on these once when she was 16 and was depressed when she was struggling with her sexuality, and she was completely zoned out until she came off them. She came to visit me at uni and she was a bit like a zombie. I think she wants to avoid that if possible, although I know not all anti-depressants work in the same way. 

I've always wanted at least 2 children if not more. I'm one of 4 and loved having my siblings growing up. I also couldn't imagine never being pregnant or having a little baby again, I loved it all (although I did have a straightforward pregnancy/labour and a relatively easy baby, next time I may well change my mind!). It will be really hard for me when it is my last to know thats it. If money was no issue, I'd have loads, I'd be like the woman on that TV programme 15 and counting or whatever it is now haha. My OH had only wanted 2 but recently someone asked us if we wanted another and he said definitely another one or two :) But we're waiting a while before number 2. We want to buy a new house before then, and we've discussed WTT until Erin is at least 3. Good for you Trix though, I also think having a close age gap would be lovely for them especially when they are a bit older. 

And DTD is definitely lacking! OH is lucky if he gets it 2/3 times a month. I just don't really have much of a drive. Always feel tired, and as soon as Erin goes down I just want to go to bed in case its a bad night. I've tried to go with the philosophy of quality not quantity at the moment lol.

My stomach is also so squishy and covered in stretchmarks. I really need to do some exercise to tone up my tummy. I always used to be a bikini girl but bought a swimming costume to take Erin swimming in, my OH was so sweet and was like you don't need to wear a costume, you've had a baby you don't need to hide your stomach. But even though I'm proud that I carried Erin and I don't mind my body, I don't like the thought of anyone looking and thinking ewww lol. 

Claire I know how you feel on time going so fast. I go back to work in 5 months and I don't know where the past 8 months have gone. Erin is growing so fast. I remember someone saying enjoy the newborn cuddles they are over so quickly, and they really were.

And happy bank holiday weekend to you to Fizzio. Its chucking it down as I'm typing, rubbish!


----------



## Fizzio

StranjeGirl said:


> Fizzio dh and I are constantly talking about the same thing. We always thought we'd have 2 and now we really can't come to a conclusion. We are both torn. I'm 37 so we don't want to wait forever. Ideally if we are going to have another we would like to start trying at teh beginning of next year as I will be 38 in january. We truly feel happy with one right now and feel like we can offer her more if we don't have more. We also worry what if the second child has challenges- that would take away from time with giada. ON the other hand we think it would be great for her to have a sibling (although I know that is not a good enough reason to have another as there are no guarantees they will even get along) and we are afraid that later on we will regret that we only had one. We only want one baby but would like 2 children when we are older. We can't have out cake and eat it too unfortunately :( I had a difficult pregnancy and easy labor, but did not recover so well. I had a lot of pain for quite a while and am still dealing with very bad back pain. ANd I worry, what if things don't go well next time. How will that leave me? SO much to think about!!! Well if you need someone to talk to who is going through the same thing I am here!! I don't have any good advice lol, but we can at least get our thoughts out!

I could have written that part of your post! My thoughts are torn so much and in exactly the same way. Maybe we should talk about it more together Stranje! I know that if we do have a second, I want to start TTC in January as I will be nearly 36. But that means DTD and yes, it'a a bit rare here as I am always in bed early and ages before DH!! If we decide not to, I will be having a coil fitted again too Claire. It is so much harder when DH and us are not on the same page re: no 2. 

Lovely to hear from you Dreamer. I'm glad you have got a little more sleep. Do they not have mental health crisis teams in your area that the GP could refer to? It means your sister could get some help without having to wait for counselling and it would also help ease the burden on you?

And yes the rain is pouring today. Once Amber wakes, I'm taking her to see her Granny for a bit xx


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls fizzio is right abt the mental health teams, they are a really good support.. ESP when you have to wait for the counselling apt dreamer. Hopefully there is a team in your area. 

I really want no. 2 and I know I'm now officially off my pill but I'm hoping that it will at least take a year till I get pregnant ESP cause DTD is so rare !! I'm afraid also of conceiving multiples again!!!! Don't think I could cope with that! OH woe have heart failure.. Me and him haven't offically talked abt it, and prob won't! I just said I was coming off the pill and he kind of nodded!!!!!

Well Conor's 2 bottom teeth have cut and OMG wat a week it has been, he has a cough and cold and thrush and his gums are so red! On the up side he started taking a bottle again I the morning but has dropped the 11/3 pm ones and has one at note before bed. I'll keep persisting with the 3 pm one though to try and get at least 15/16 oz in to him! His sleep is not to bad 7.30 till 6 ish.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Dreamer I hope your sister is feeling a bit better. I'm sure it is up and down. I know what you mean about anti-depressants. For some they work miracles, and for others they are more hassle than help. If she is interested she could look into some natural things that help with mood. THe B vitamins in general are especially good for the mood. They also have some natural supplements specifically to help with depression. I have not tried any but I have heard many good things about a product called SAM-E. Here they sell it in the vitamin section at our regular drug stores. If she is interested in maybe just doing some natural stuff rather than antidepressants she could talk to her dr about it. Also do they have a 24 hour crisis hotline there? We have one here that is free that anyone can call if feeling really down/suicidal. Hope all of you are doing better! :hugs:

Yikes trixie, those teeth are really doing a number on conor!! The two of you must be exhausted! Glad his sleep is going well though. i bet he needs it with all that is going on. Hope everything settles soon! 
I have a question for you- Giada loves to sit and play now because sitting is her new thing she can do, but she can not pull herself up to sit yet- i have to to put her in that position. SOmeone else had posted on baby club that their hv had said it isn't good for their spine to sit until they have the strength to get into that position themselves. Do you know if this is true? I don't want to put her in that position if it is bad for her, but if it is not bad then I don't want to deprive her of something she enjoys. Thanks for any input!

Yes we definitely need to talk fizzio. I am so torn I just wish dh would have a strong desire in one direction so the decision would be made for me. I just have this horrible feeling that 3-4 years down the line I am going to want another one and wish I had done it sooner. Some days I decide we are definitely having one, and then an hour later I say no way. If I were 10 years younger I wouldn't think twice about it as I would just wait a couple years and have another one, but honestly I'm kinda tired lol. I don't mind going through pregnancy again, I would look forward to it, but I don't want to go through labor and delivery again or what happens post partum. My back is still KILLING me!! I think I would just like to adopt a 10 year old child in about 10 years! I'm actually kinda wondering if in a year the decision will be more clear for us. It's kinda hard to imagine having another baby right now when we already have a little baby to care for. My goal would be to deliver before 40(preferably at 38 but definitely before 40), so I guess I have a tiny bit of time since I will be 38 in january. Maybe I will give myself til mid next year to decide. I just worry as statistics rise a lot close to 40, but I must say I know quite a few people including some family member who delivered at 40+ with no issues whatsoever. Do you have an age that you would like to have no 2 by if you were to have a second child? 
I hope everyone is well and had a great weekend. Time is flying by this summer!


----------



## trixie79

hey stranje, i read that too abt the sitting position.....but i think that its ok, if they like to sit up! babies are very bendy at that age and most try to eat their toes, so i cant understand how it would hurt their spine. i sit conor down all the time and sometimes he rolls over onto his tummy and tries to get into the crawl position, but he cant get himself up yet and gets very frustrated!!!! in other words, i dont think there is any research into the sitting position hurting their spines at that age, but im going to google now!!!!

im 33 so my cut off age for another is 35! but thats because the risk of twins,triplets increases after 35......so id be well and truly f***ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trixie79

have done some surfing on the subject of sitting too early and some say if you sit them early ie not able to support themselves with their hands that it can be harmful to their spines.....but this is not evidence based research, so ill ask my boss and try and find some actual research. conor can support himself now and turns in circles using his hands.....i dont wnat him to start bum shuffling so i keep putting him on his tummy alot and lift his hind legs to encourage crawling!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Sorry trixie, I didn't mean for you to take your time to research, but thank you for the input!! It sounds ok then because she does support herself, she just can't pull herself up when lying flat yet. She has been desperately trying to crawl. She gets on her knees and rocks back and forth, yesterday she even hopped forward a couple times and then I think she is going to do it and then she just pushes her legs out and lands on her tummy. I've been thinking she is going to crawl any day now for the past month lol!
So I think Giada has a tooth coming in. I gave her a big chunk of pear tonight to munch on (I thought the blw info said it was ok) and the next think I know she bites off a big chunk and I freaked out. I stuck my finger in her mouth to scoop it out but I have long nails and was worried I scratched her so I asked dh to use his finger to check her mouth and when he did she bit down and he felt a tooth. So I put my finger there and sure enough there was something hard and scratchy poking through but she wouldn't let me look at it. Does this mean I am in for it tonight? She had a tough time going down for naps today and didn't take as long of naps as normal. I guess we'll see how tonight goes. How long does the pain usually last for them? 
Love your new avatar trixie! Conor looks adorable!!! Can't believe how big they are getting. I am going to miss having a "baby" I wish this period lasted a bit longer. Hey if you end up with multiples you can send one my way ha ha! I'd love to have another baby without the pregnancy! I wish it were that easy. What are your chances of conceiving multiples again? Did the dr say there was a good chance?
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## trixie79

if you felt something scratchy on her gum, thats defo a tooth, and its prob cut already....conor was a nitemare 2weeks before cutting so you have missed the worse part!!

havent asked the doctor, in fact i havent seen a doctor for me since my post natal!!!.....still havent went in for my smear.....just made a mental note....must do that this week or next!


----------



## trixie79

just googled again!!!!! im 5 times more likely to conceive multiples cause i conceived identical twins and a 3rd non identical.....its the non identical that are hereditory and could cause me to have more!
i was actually so surprised conor was on his own!! tobaira i dont know how you do it....i would love my girls to be here but conor is enough work for me!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

You are going to be dying for that first ultrasound next time around trixie!! I always thought I wanted twins but I think I would die. Although I would like 2 but don't want to go through pregnancy again, so maybe I would have been happy in that respect. I don't know if my body would have held up though. 
So last night was AWFUL!!! Giada woke at 11:30 and was up for half an hour. Not too bad since I hadn't even gone to bed yet . But then she woke again at almost 3:30 and would wake and cry every time I put her down. She did this for 2 hours!!! I am so tired today. I can feel scratchiness of the tooth but I really can't see anything?? She doesn't really let me look so it is hard, but I have gotten some glimpses of her gums and I don't see a thing-but both dh and I definitely feel it. I'm going to see if some motrin might help her sleep tonight.


----------



## trixie79

Ways Motrin?? Is that like calpol??which is paracetamol ... I had to give Conor some agin today! He was wit the childminder today and woke from his last nap at 1.45pm and was soooo tired when he came home !! He had a nap at 6 pm!! Never again, it took me till 9 to get him to sleep... I hope he sleeps now...

I think the worst is over so hopefully when she cuts the tooth she will get some relief! But Conor's seem to be going on forever!


----------



## LadyL

Hi ladies!! How are you all? Whew, lots to catch up on since I've been off on vacation.....

First, Dreamer, I am so sorry that you, your sister, and family are having to go through such a tough time. I hope things are getting better for you all now. I know how you feel about letting it out on here...it was the same when we were going through my brother being in rehab for drugs as I didn't want people around here knowing about it.....it really is a good outlet to get some support and :hugs: without everyone you know personally all in your family's business.

Tobaira and Fizzio...good to hear from you. Sounds like the girls are doing great Tobaira; and so glad you and Amber are doing well and that your PND is improving for you Fizzio.

Claire, good to hear you and Darcy are doing well too!!

Trixie, your new avatar of Conor is sooo cute! And good luck with the TTC/NTNP. I kinda wish we were already NTNP, but as I got the Mirena IUD put in, it's a "no-go" for a while. I originally wanted to wait till Jan 2014 to start TTC again, but now I'm thinking when I go for my annual OB appt in Feb, I may have it taken out and just do NTNP for a while. I hate that I got it put in really (I like the Mirena ok, but I still haven't had a period, even when I stopped BF and I just feel like it's probably not the safest thing having a foreign object in my body). I think my post-pregnancy hormones got the best of me and I "jumped the gun" so to speak, and got it without really thinking it through. I really would have it taken out now, but keep thinking about all the money I spent on it and feel like it would be a waste to have only had it 4 months when it's supposed to last 5 years. Oh well, I'm still fairly young, 28, so have plenty of time to have another baby, but have always wanted my kids close in age. I have always thought I'd only want 2; but since having Jack, I would be open to a 3rd. Just when I think about only being able to go through pregnancy only 1 more time really makes me sad....call me crazy, but I LOVED being pregnant!! I miss it so much. Especially feeling him kick and move around. Maybe that's why I think I'm ready to do it again....

Stranje...it def sounds like Giada has cut her first tooth!! Sounds exactly like how Jack cut his first. No warning, just felt a sharp bit in his mouth when he bit down on my finger...It was a few days before I actually saw it. Then his 2nd one cut through the very next day! He really hasn't had too hard of a time with it so far. Hopefully, it won't be too bad for her...or you. I did have to give him some Ibuprofen a few times just to help him sleep, and it did seem to work.

So we just got home from the beach on Monday. We had a great time. Jack did really well with everything. Except for he HATED the ocean waves. He would cry every time I'd put him in the water and let the waves hit his legs. I think it was the loud noises the waves made. (he hates loud noises...sometimes if someone sneezes or coughs loudly, it makes him cry!). But he loved the pool and playing in the sand under the shade. I'll post a few pics in the next post.

I know none of you live in the southest US, but we are preparing for Hurricane Isaac. We actually left the beach just in time as everyone was starting to board up buildings and prepare for Isaac to make landfall. I live in central Mississippi, so we won't get the actual hurricane, but we will likely get lots of storms and heavy winds; still enough to do lots of damage. (when Katrina hit, we were without power for nearly 2 weeks). So hopefully things won't get that bad this time. I'll try to keep y'all updated on things.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## LadyL

Here's a few pics.....The second one is of him crying when we let the waves touch him...bless his heart!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0514.jpeg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0541.jpeg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0562.jpeg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LadyL

And here are a few that we took in our "family photo session" which we ended up taking with my camera and had my brother's friend be the photographer since the professional pics would have cost a fortune...I still think they all turned out nicely though....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0595.jpeg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0598.jpeg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0606.jpeg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Claire1

Hello :0)
Lady, those are such LOVELY pictures. I love the beach, it reminds me we should take Darcey down sometime and get some pictures taken. I hope Issac doesn't effect you too much.

Trixie and Stranje, I hope your LO's are sleeping better and the teething is improving.

Dreamer, how's things?

Sorry have to go, baby crying x


----------



## trixie79

ahh isnt he sooooo cute!

im jealous, the rain was hideous here today, like a bloody monsoon, without the heat!!!

my really good friend got engaged today.....im really pleased obviously, but sad that i know that james has no intention of asking me! he is just so set in his ways!
id love to get married!


----------



## StranjeGirl

What beautiful pics ladyl!!! Jack is such a cutie!!! And those pictures totally look professional! We want get some done too but they are so expensive here! So glad you had a good trip and I really hope everything is ok with the storm. I could never live in hurricane areas. I would probably have a heart attack from anxiety lol! We get the earthquakes here, but I will take that any day over hurricanes. Praying that you guys stay safe and no damage is done! Keep us posted!

Trixie motrin is ibprofin. Do you guys have that there? One of our most popular brands is advil. I had never heard of calpol. I don't think we have that here. Weird how we have different medicines! 
I wish we had some of that rain! We are melting over here! (I know I can't complain, it's much hotter everywhere else)

So I still can't see Giada's tooth. The night before last was HORRIBLE!!! SHe was up from 12:30-3am and she screamed for 45 minutes of it. I had given her motrin before bed since it seemed to work the night before (the night before I gave it to her when she woke up at 10pm and then she slept the rest of the night) Well I guess it didn't last as long this time. So then I gave her more at 2am and 10 minutes later she started crying and crying and wouldn't stop. She had a ton of gas and as soon as she stopped the gas the crying stopped. I'm wondering if the second dose of motrin upset her stomach. I can't take too much ibprofin or it upsets my stomach. Anyway that night was awful so last night I tried the more natural approach and bought hylands teething tablets. I gave her those before bed and two doses of camilla, the other natural teething stuff, and she slept all the way through again!! Yay, I was so happy. And to make things even better, I had gotten a calium+magnesium supplement to help with sleep for dh to take and it is the first night in a while where he didn't wake me up with weird sleep habits. I woke up quite a bit expecting things from both of them, but that is fine, at least I was able to fall right back asleep. It was heaven! I gave the same teething stuff tonight and hoping it will work again. She spit up some of her last bottle so hopefully the teething stuff stayed in her stomach! Crossing my fingers that she and dh sleep peacefully again!
How's everyone else doing? Sorry you didn't have much time for an update claire!!


----------



## trixie79

well conor has now given me the cold!!! thanks button!

i wonder is there any remedies i can give him other than calpol....which is paracetamol!

he slept terrible the other night...woke at 3.30 and that was him till 9 am and he was sooo tired! last night was better only up from 10-10.30 and then 530 then woke for the day at 7.30.....i have ordered ambesol liquid as i heard its better than the gel and astons and parsons from amazon....they are brilliant but they only put them back on the market or on amazon anyway just recently....

need to go.....mithering!!!!


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no trixie!!! I hope you both feel better soon. No fun at all. I have not been sick in years (unless you count my weird muscle problems that give me pain) Every time I think i am getting sick, or am around sick people, I eat raw cloves of garlic. I know everyone thinks I'm weird and gross and I admit that I don't smell well for a while, but I have not been sick for a long time!! My problem is that when I actually do get sick, I get REALLY sick! I'll end up n bed for a week with the flu or even pneumonia I had once, and it's never just a cold that goes away in a week. For now I'm sticking to my garlic remedy even though I don't smell very pleasant!

Thanks Claire! Giada has had 2 good nights since I started the hylands teething tablets. I give her 3 at bed time, 2 doses of camilla, and 6 squirts of gripe water and for two nights in a row her teeth didn't bother her at all. DH did ok last night. He only woke me up once right after I fell asleep, so not too bad. I did make a poor decision and flipped giada from tummy to back at 6am and I accidentally woke her up and I think she got a bit shocked and started crying. BUt I just ssshhh'd and patted her and she stopped right away, babbled for about 15 minutes and fell back asleep on her tummy and I left her. So it was my fault and I didn't have to get up. I think the teething tablets have really helped. Her schedule was really off today as we were gone all day and she didn't get proper naps, so not sure how tonight will go. Crossing my fingers. What is paracetamol?? Do we have that here under a different name? I'm glad Darcey is over her cold. It must be so scary when they are having breathing issues. I think I'd be up all night freaked out!! Glad it is over with for her! Congrats on you dh getting a job! Hope it turns out to be something he likes! What finger foods is darcey eating. I'm still scared to death about choking!
I highly recommend the hyland teething tablets!!! What a difference the last two nights have been. I think the combination of that and the camilla and gripe water (which I always give her before bed) has made a huge difference. 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 
Ladyl- I've been meaning to ask how your brother is doing? Any updates? I hope things are going smoothly :hugs:


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi all,
Lady what cute pics of Jack and lovely one of the two of you. Glad you had a lovely time. I hope Isaac doesnt affect you too much.

Trix sorry to hear about Conors cold, how is he doing now? And how are you feeling?

Claire glad Darcey is doing better now, would have been horrible with the struggling to breath, thankfully Erin hasnt had a bad cold yet. Sure it will come any time though!! And congrats on your hubbys job :)

Stranj, I think usually you have paracetamol as acetaminophen or in branded form in the US as tylenol or panadol or alternatives... In the UK its quite often sold as paracetamol, and Calpol lists it as the ingredient. It's an alternative to Ibuprofen. It's really funny seeing someone say whats paracetamol because in the UK its such a common pain relief and a widely known name, you just take it for granted everyone calls it that lol

And glad you've had a couple of good nights sleep with the teething granules. Erin had a few awful nights but the last 2 shes slept a 9 hour stretch so I've been able to catch up a bit, although my OH really annoys me when he leaves for work as he is so blimin loud and I'm awake for about an hour when he goes before falling back to sleep. Really need to have words with him. 

Got to go...will be back on as not finished lol
xx

ETA: sorry about that. 
Erin is now 7 months, 18.2lb (following the 75th centile line) and 70cm long. Shes such a little poppet, love all the smiles and giggles, she just melts my heart


Things are ok with my sister. Still waiting on counselling but my sister does seem to be in a much better place, obviously not fine yet or anything but shes been very open and willing to get help and she starts a new job in a week so i think that will give her a lot to focus on and motivate her. 

I think she has a bit of a problem with drink, not an alcoholic but her whole social life revolved around drink and she doesnt know when shes had enough. Shes decided not to drink anything for a month and she says she wants to get to the point where she could just have a couple of drinks. She said to me yesterday shes realised she doesnt need to drink to have fun which is a good start. Its really hard for me to understand as I'm not a drinker, I'll have the odd baileys or an irish coffee more because i like the taste but other than that i havent had anything else to drink since becoming pregnant, and even before i would rarely have more than 1 or 2 malibu and cokes on a rare night out. 

shes keeping busy for now so thats good, just hope the counselling app comes through soon. not sure if we have a mental health crisis team but will look into it, although the way things are right now i wouldnt say she needs it but would be good for her to be able to speak to them if she felt she needed to

thanks ladies :D


----------



## trixie79

Claire if my OH surprised me with a ring I'd die from the shock!!!! 

Good to hear from you girls, glad everything is well with your sister dreamer. It will take time and a lot of support but hopefully the new job will make her focus on something else. 

Girls I'm sooo sick, I feel it going into my chest now! Typical! I've no immune system, I'd love to take the garlic Stranje but like do you just eat a clove straight?? is it not horrible?? I love garlic in food but not sure I could do that!!
I'll have to go to the chemist tomorrow or if my chest is bad I'll go to the doctor and get an antibiotic cause this just won't go away like a normal cold it will prob turn into a chest infection!! Conor is getting a bit better but he is still sneezing and has abit of a rattle so may get him seen to as well!

Teething is a bloody nightmare! I wish he would just get them all at once and be done with it!


----------



## trixie79

Hi all. Feeling slightly more human today!! Conor seems a little better too but his top teeth are defo cutting !

He is really trying to crawl, he has learnt to move by turning on belly all fours then sticks one leg up and falls back on his bum, he does this continuously and manages to get half way cross the room, I need to start baby proofing soon!!!

How is everyone???


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!
Dreamer so glad your sister is feeling a bit better at the moment. She is lucky to have you and I hope she sticks with cutting down on drinking. Alcohol is a depressant and unfortunately it is what everyone turns to when depressed as it can temporarily numb the pain, but it actually makes you more depressed. It's so hard and I just hope she stays motivated and gets some help so she can get on a good path. Sometimes people just need a little push and then do really well :hugs:

Trixie so glad you are feeling a bit better! This teeth thing is awful! I could finally see Giada's tooth coming through today so it must have grown a bit. She was in a grumpy mood all day so I'm curious how tonight will go. The teething tablets so far have really helped her not wake during the night (or at least not cause her to cry) Last night she woke 2 or three times and cried for like one second and then kept sleeping. It was really bizarre. I feel like she was maybe uncomfortable but too tired to wake up and cry about it. So far with the use of the teething tablets it hasn't been to bad at all, but I don't know if I am through the worst of it, or if the worst is going to start now that the tooth is moving more through Plus I feel the other one right under the gums. I guess we'll see!

Ladyl, are you and your family ok after the storm. I'm not sure where you are located in relevance to the damage. HOpe you are all safe :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well. I still wonder about futuremama. I wish we would hear from her. I pm'd her a while ago but nothing :( Hope she is ok. Hope all you other ladies are ok too. Haven't heard from baby777 for a while and some of the other new moms. I guess everyone is overwhelmed as we should be right now!


----------



## trixie79

Conor started to crawl today!!!! Now the fun starts!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Aaahhhh trixie that is great!!! What the heck is wrong with giada??? I have been thinking she is about to crawl for 2 months and nothing!!! Just going in circles and backwards! Second tooth is popping through today and we are at a hotel so this should be a fun night lol!


----------



## _dreamer_

Well Erin is showing no signs of crawling at all. She's quite happy to roll around everywhere but hasbr made any attempt to get up on her knees, or move at all on her tummy. Hope you didn't have too much of an awful night stranj.

My boss came over on thurs, and I discussed going back 4 days with her. she had no problem with it, but its not her who makes the decision (although I guess they'll ask her opinion). I have to put my request in writing and the company has to get back to me in 28 days. I need to go around the nurseries next week to make a decision, have said I'd do it for ages now but really need to get my butt in gear. 

Also going to a sling library meet on Tuesday to try out the ergo for 2 weeks, thinking of getting one or hiring one to go to Australia in December. Will see how I get on with it and whether i'd use it regularly.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Gorgeous weather here, nice to actually have a bit of summer haha


----------



## lilrojo

Any of you thinking about TTC again.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Not me lol. I do want more but going to wait a couple of years as we want to buy a new house once I go back to work and replenish savings, plus I just don't think I would have the energy right now hehe. Saying that though, kinda envious, miss being pregnant and those newborn cuddles. How's ntnp going or are you actively Ttc now? Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Dreamer neither yet.. watching my cycles and will ntnp next month..


----------



## Fizzio

I'm thinking about TTC......lots and lots of thinking!! No decision though....

:hi: to everyone xx


----------



## trixie79

hi all...im stil NTNP!!! but have to say we rarely get to DTD these days so it will prob take a year!!!! im in no hurry though as i would still love OH to pop the question!!

hopefully in the new year we have land for sale and i hope that that will give him the money and the drive to start thinking ahead!!!

wee update on conor......OMG these teeth are driving me nuts! sleeping really bad...and is now crawling well and tries to walk with his hands on the floor on all fours!!! its really funny to watch!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah were just going to start ntnp and we too dont have sex that often so not worried about it whats meant to be will be.. :) Cant believe how fast our babies are growing.. bryce will be 7 months in 5 days.. :)

Fizzio how old is your lo?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies!
Dreamer I hope you get the hours you want. Too bad you have to wait so long to hear!! 

Fizzio what helped you decide to ttc??? I am still flip flopping. Leaning more towards no, but then I have days where I definitely want two. Ugh I am still so torn. I just don't want to regret not having a second. I can't see myself ever regretting have two, but I do see myself possibly regretting not trying for a second. I guess I'll just worry about it next year!

Trixie have you tried the hyland teething tablets? They work like a miracle for Giada at night. I only give them to her at night. 3 tablets and two doses of camilla and she sleeps fine. Even the night that her second tooth popped through on friday (I was so worried as we were in a hotel) she was cranky all evening and I gave her the tablets before bed at 8:30 and we had to wake her up at 7:30am. I was shocked. I swear by those things. I do mix it with the camilla but I had tried the camilla on it's own and she still woke up crying. It worked better than the ibprofin for me!

Uh oh, I hear the baby stirring. HOpe everyone is well! Good luck ntnp lilrojo!!! :)


----------



## trixie79

Wats camilla?? I'll get those tablets for sure!! How do you give it to her? Do you mix them with water??
I have to try something it's only 10.30 and he woke up crying!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's what giada was doing, she was waking up at 10:30 and then at like 12:30 and was just up for like 2 hours after that. She hasn't done it since I started the tablets. Camilla is another homeopathic teething medicine. I don't know what you guys sell over there. I was able to find both camilla and hyland's tablets at our regular drug store and also at our health food store. Don't buy humphrey's tablets. THey are the same stuff as hylands but they dont dissolve easily. I mix 3 tablets with 2 doses of camilla and a little water in a little medicine pacifier and give it to her. But the tablets are actually very easy to give as they melt right when they hit your mouth(or water). So they can't spit them out becuase they will be dissolved by the time finish trying to spit them out! Here's a link to what the camilla ones look like...they are single liquid doeses where you twist the cap and either squirt into their mouth or put in a bottle or medicine pacifier like i do with water:
https://www.amazon.com/Camilia-Teething-Relief-20-Doses/dp/B00016QTPS

I know every baby is different, but it's worth a try with the tablets because they worked wonders for me!!! I hope you both get some sleep!!!


----------



## Fizzio

lilrojo -Amber is 7 and half months

Stranj - I haven't made any decision about TTC. Hence the thinking about it!! I think I am leaning towards 2 but DH still more than happy with 1. My feelings on it change regularly though. Another Mum who has a daughter the same age as Amber told me she is TTC again and surprisingly it made me feel jealous! Arghhhh!!! Such a massive decision and if I defo decide 2, the discussion then needs to had with DH to see if he would change his mind! The only thing we both agree on is that if we do TTC it will be at the end of this year.


----------



## Fizzio

Oh I meant to say teething has arrived in this house too. I'm using a homeopathic tablet too called New Era - from Holland and Barrett for the UK ladies. You are supposed to dissolve on the tongue but at the mo I am crushing it and putting it in her formula! Working so far!

And Amber is also on the move, by carpet surfing!


----------



## trixie79

I'll look into both of those tablets.... The top tooth has cut through no wonder he is waking up!! It was the same last nite! It's only 9.30 and OH has already gone up to bed and I'm going shortly! I'm so tired! The childminder took him swimming today and he loved it so hopefully that will have tired him out!

I have to laugh, now I'm off the pill I must not be as bitchy!!! We have DTD more this month than the whole seven months Conor is here!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I know what you mean fizzio. I totally want to be pregnant again, I just don't want to go through labor/delivery and what happens AFTER that lol!!! My back is killing me, and I lost all my weight and still feel like I look like a fat blob. I am so out of shape!!! Oh well! 

I think giada might be teething again tonight. She had a reallly really hard time going to sleep. She finally did and woke up 20 minutes later and I just got her back down again now at 10:15. I feel something on her upper gums so I think it might be teething. I also feel like her stomach might be bothering her. I gave her another dose of teething tablets but we'll see. I have a bad feeling about tonight as she has been really upset. 

How is teething going for you trixie?

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## trixie79

well i cant get the teething tablets here! i think teetha are bringing out some but not yet....
and i cant get camilla drops!!
ibrufon worked 2 nite in a row we got 8 till 6!!! and my sister had him last nite for the first time ever and of course she thinks that she has cured him!

the topleft is through so gotta wait now for the top right!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Erin is teething too, her bottom right tooth I think has cut or is right below the surface as you can see the white now. Had a terrible night last night, she went down at half 9, then woke screaming for food at 10.30, 12.30 and 3. Then woke crying at 4 and 5.30 but put herself back to sleep, then woke for the day at 7. I'm shattered but prepared for another bad night tonight. I have been using bonjela before feeding as she seems to be in pain when nursing and giving calpol (paracetamol). Seems there's quite a few of us going through this! Going to see if I can get any of the tablets, or if not granules. 

Weaning is going terribly. She won't eat anything except toast and even that's just a bit of a chew, nothing really goes down. I've tried all sorts of purees, savoury and sweet, cold and warm. She now clamps her mouth shut if you try go near with a spoon. I sneak some in every now and then but I'm worried that's making her worse. I'm also giving finger foods but she just throws them on the floor mostly. The odd one she'll put in her mouth then pull a face and throw it on the floor. If she still isn't eating anything by 8 months I think I'm going to make an app with the health visitor as I know iron levels run low from 6 months. Do you gave any advice trixie, or anyone? 

How is everyone what are you up to this weekend? We have a very civilised hen do tomorrow of an afternoon tea (sandwiches and cream scones with tea). Erin is coming along. Got to try squeeze into my pretty pre-pregnancy summer dress eek, and Erin has a pretty dress too. speaking of dresses I've become addicted to eBay whoops. Never used it before but got 8 items in the last day! Got a gorgeous Mrs Santa outfit for Erin. We have another photo shoot on 6th Oct and going to get a picture of her for Christmas cards! 

And great on dtd more trix, do you think subconsciously you know you're ntnp and it makes it more appealing? I know I found it so exciting when TTC and def wanted to do it more than I ever have before lol. I don't know whether that was being off the pill that increased my sexdrive or the fact of TTC.


----------



## trixie79

Lol I think it's just been better timing and OH home when Conor is napping that had increased the sex drive!!! But I do hope I don't get pregnant for a while, Conor is enough at the minute!!! 

I'd say the teeth and gums are hurting her, they can play havoc with throat and ears too, so if she doesn't want the food don't worry as long as she is still drinking enough formula. There are new guidelines regarding iron tabs, everyone should give them after one month as the iron reduces significantly. I didn't know this until I went back to work so I'll need to get them for Conor !!!!

Have found tablets for teething and that camellia drops on amazon, need to get them tomorrow!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Trixie, if giada is still only on formula does she also need iron supplements? I haven't even thought about that! 
She slept through last night but woke up early, first at 6am and then fell back asleep for 20 minutes til 6:30, but it was still early. HTen today she didn't want to sleep at all! Bad sleep during the day means bad sleep at night so I am hoping she is ok tonight!! Hope the teething tablets work trixie! Teething is awful!!!! 
Dreamer hope erin is doing ok. Giada eats, but only purees and not that much. She is weird about mashed foods. She'll have some finger foods like broccoli, but I'm afaid she'll choke! The way I look at it is someday they will have to eat, right? My mom said my sister would not give up the bottle and when it was time to give up the bottle and only eat solids she wouldn't. She refused to eat and would hold her breath and turn blue. She is now 50 and loves to eat (too much actually lol) so when I start to worry I remind myself that someday they will eat! They won't be on the bottle at 15! I guess we just have to keep trying!! 
hope everyone is well!


----------



## trixie79

As far as I know we need to give iron supplements from one month, I'll get the info when I go back to work on tue and let you know for sure. It used to be only for breast feeding but I think they recommend it for formula now to. I'll find out more for us all!!!


----------



## Fizzio

Trixie - these are the teething tablets I'm using.

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1383&prodid=1083&cid=104

Although I know you say you have found some now x


----------



## babies7777

Hiya everyone

hope you and your lo's are all well.

Just wanted to tell u all i had my little girl on the 5th September, Alannah Leigh, she is perfect and i feel the luckiest mummy alive. My labour, hmm well i tore really bad and had to have a blood transfusion so it was def interesting. Im still in tons of pain with the stitches and wonder when its gonna heal!! Did any of you tear? and how long till it stopped hurting so much?

I am breastfeeding and its going well touch wood, she is a little star and gaining her birth weight back fast.

Hugs to u all.


----------



## _dreamer_

babies7777 said:


> Hiya everyone
> 
> hope you and your lo's are all well.
> 
> Just wanted to tell u all i had my little girl on the 5th September, Alannah Leigh, she is perfect and i feel the luckiest mummy alive. My labour, hmm well i tore really bad and had to have a blood transfusion so it was def interesting. Im still in tons of pain with the stitches and wonder when its gonna heal!! Did any of you tear? and how long till it stopped hurting so much?
> 
> I am breastfeeding and its going well touch wood, she is a little star and gaining her birth weight back fast.
> 
> Hugs to u all.


Congratulations babies777! Abs thanks for letting us know. Aww she is soooo cute in your avatar. That's great bf is going well and she's gaining good weight. How much did she weigh when she was born? I tore and had 4 stitches but my main pain came from a tear on my labia which they didn't stitch, it was very sore for quite a while. I remember peeing stang awfully for quite a while maybe a week and a half, and then I was sore for a few weeks. If I'm honest, dtd is still a bit uncomfortable now at 7.5m pp. But I know plenty of women on here who even though they had stitches, dtd returned to normal quickly. 

Well last night was the worst ever night with Erin, even compared with when she was a newborn. She has a cold as well as teething, and could hardly breath. I got 15 minutes sleep up until 5.30am then I got an hour and a half disturbed sleep. She was waking every 15 minutes crying and I had to help settle her each time. Ended up sleeping on the floor next to her cot so I could quickly comfort her. Sooooo tired tonight. Poor little thing. Can feel the sharpness of the cut tooth now so hoping tonight might be slightly better. Think ill have a look into your teething tablets fizzio.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## trixie79

Ah babies7777 she is just adorable I'm glad all went well for you,apart from the stitches ouch.

Well done on the breast feeding 

Poor you dreamer, I totally sympathise with you ... I'm hoping Ive been ther done that!!! But don't think the end is near yet!!

It's funny that there is always a challenge around the corner.... Weaning sorted.. Sleep sorted.... Crawling sorted then BOOM bloody teeth!!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits got her bfp!!!! whoo hoo


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats babies7777!!!! I was wondering how you were doing! So glad you and baby are both safe, and I'm so sorry about the rough labor. I had a very mild first degree tear, 2 stitches I think, and I had pain for weeks. I remember thinking that I would never be pain free again ( I had already had pelvic pain issues) but by about 8 weeks I felt totally normal. Yours may take a while due to the severity, but just keep reminding yourself that it does go away. Soaking a pad with witch hazel and then freezing it and then using it seemed to help at times. Just try your best not to sit on your stitches or do anything strenuous. I bet you'll be feeling yourself in no time! Hope it is starting to get better! :hugs:

Dreamer how is Erin? It sounds like you guys had a rough night!! I hope she is doing better. Poor babies, they are affected by so much and can't even explain to us how they feel :( I hope you were able to catch up on sleep!

Trixie I am sooo happy to hear about hispirits!!! I have kept my eye on her and I'm so glad it is finally her time. I still wish we'd hear from futuremama. I hope she is ok. 

Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks trix and stranj. She was much better the next eve, she only woke twice so I was able to get much more sleep. Tonight has been a weird one. She didn't go down until midnight, refused to feed every time I tried she would gag. She kept burping so thought she had stubbon wind but still nothing and then she was so tired she fell asleep with me rocking her which she hasn't done for a long time, normally she feeds to sleep. Just up feeding now but back to bed any min. Poor little thing. Oh and to top it off yesterday she grabbed the laptop cable (not plugged in) when I had my back turned and somehow smacked herself in the face with the square bit in the middle. She has a little cut under her eye and looks like it may bruise. Feel so awful. 

Thanks for letting us know about hispirits trix, I left her a message but she says she is worried after her scan and hcg, she has another hcg test on Wed. Soooo hope its all ok for her, Shea been through so much.


----------



## trixie79

yeah i know....im praying for her...she deserves it so much. i dont know wat its like to try for years and have that disappointment.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Sounds like things are looking up for hispirits. Yay!
Hope things are getting better dreamer. These bad nights hit us out of nowhere!
How is teething trixie? Giada horrible a few evening ago so I thought it was teething, but nothing new. Her eye was all red and she started crying in the bath which she never does, so I think I may have got soap in her eye and it set her off :( 
I'm going to bed as she has been waking at 6:30 every morning :wacko: I am dreading the time change in 6 weeks. She is going to be up at 5:30!!! Is anyone else freaking out about this??


----------



## trixie79

oh god i never thought of that!!!
conor has been great the last week....all 4 teeth are up....there iis a huge gap on the top 2 bu i think thats normal........he cant have ginger hair, big ears and wide teeth!!!!!!surely not!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ha ha trixie! He will be adorable!
Giada started crawling today!!!! She has only done it a few times so I think she is still getting the hang of it, but at least she did it!


----------



## trixie79

thats great stranje, conor is non stop and i find it a struggle now to even get a nappy on!!!! but its lovely to see them reach that milestone!

how is her eating going???


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! Sorry it has been so long since I last posted. I find it hard to find the time these days. We have been constantly busy for the past month or so! Hope everyone is well!

Congrats to babies7777! Your little girl is adorable. Sorry the birth was a bit traumatic; I hope it's eased up for you now. Enjoy being a new mommy!! 

And congrats to Hispirits on her BFP too! That's fantastic!

Dreamer, sorry Erin has had a rough go with the teething. Hopefully she and you have been getting better sleep lately!

Awesome news Trixie and Stranjegirl on the little ones crawling! Jack has just started crawling a few days ago too. Which he still drags his little belly on the ground, but he can really move now! 
And Stranje, I hadn't thought of the time change affecting their sleep. Maybe it would help if we put them to bed an hour later which would be the time they are used to, and then gradually move it back up? Who knows! Hopefully, they will all adjust just fine.

Sorry if I've missed some other important news with alll the babies; it's just been so long since I've posted and can't really remember what all has been said. I will try to do better at posting more frequently from now on.

Not too much to report here. As I said earlier, Jack has started crawling now. Which I'm super pleased about, but he doesn't want to be held and cuddled as much because he'd rather be on the floor practicing his new skills! This makes me sad! I still rock him to sleep on my days off though, so hopefully he'll let me still continue to do that for a while! We also had our first baby "sign and sing" class yesterday. I really enjoyed it, and I hope Jack gets a few things out of it. I've been trying to use the signs we learned when it's applicable. Let's see: we learned the sign for "more", "eat", "happy", "hello", "what", and "mommy", and "daddy". There were a few more, but I can't remember them!! 
Jack also had his first little cold last week. He had a runny nose and ran a fever for one night, so we were up a lot that night, but luckily his fever went away and he was feeling himself the next day (even though I wasn't!). Ha!

Hmmm, can't really think of anything else going on with us. I hope you all have a great weekend. We have had gorgeous fall weather this week. It's actually not so miserably hot anymore, so I think Jack and I may have a fun Saturday out and about since his daddy is going to a football game.


----------



## trixie79

Ah it's so good to hear from you lady , I'm glad jack is doing well, and another crawler whoo hoo!! I feel abit sad he isn't a baby baby anymore too!! Although when he is tired he still looks for his cuddles!

Think I mite be in for a rotten nite, he has woke up 2 times in the past hour! Better hit the sack!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

So great to hear from you ladyl!! Sounds like Jack is doing wonderfully! Giada is the same way- no more cuddles :( I hold her and squeeze her and kiss her and she just squirms away. She only sits with me during feeding, rocking her to sleep and if I'm reading her a book. Other than that she couldn't care is I was nearby or not :cry: I guess I'm just not as interesting as the floor lol. 

Trixie how was your night?? HOpe it went better than expected!

So I don't now if Giada is really crawling. I swear she did it today but it was only briefly and now she is back to her usual thing where she goes forward in a crawling position and takes one step with her knees and hands and then either goes on her stomach or she pushes herself back onto her feet and sits. But this morning she took more than one step, she took like 3 so I thought she was crawling, but by the end of the night she was doing her usual thing. I don't know what to think. ANyone else's lo's start out this way? I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. Maybe she is more alert in the morning!

ANyone else having problems with baby and bump ads covering information and buttons on the page? Not sure if it is because i'm on a mac, but the last few days the ads have been covering stuff. 

Hope all is well!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hahaha trixie, he is adorable and I'm sure he'll stay that way. I reckon their teeth probably move a lot as more come in, and as their faces grow. How did last night go?

Congrats on the crawling babies! Erin is making no attempts at all at crawling, she is quite happy rolling around everywhere and she is a pro at it now! Gets into everything and gets everything she wants by rolling to it. Maybe she'll just walk or bottom shuffle instead of crawling. 

Great to hear from you lady. Did you enjoy the sing and sign. Do you think its worth it? I haven't been but I've been using the sign for milk for quite a while now whenever I'm about to feed. 

Stranj, I haven't had any issues with ads on here, but I can't seem to load the page up in internet explorer anymore, only the top strip loads, none of the actual content. So I use firefox instead. Or my phone.

I'm looking forward to the clocks changing, as it will mean an hour earlier to bed. Erin's standard sleep time has been 11ish-8am (with wakeups!) so will shift it slightly earlier hopefully. Saying that had a fab night last night, she went down at 8pm and didnt wake until 9am. She did wake at 9pm for some food. But then me and OH had a nice meal and some us time, I didn't go to bed til midnight. Then she woke at 3.30 and didnt go straight back to sleep I was thinking oh no is she up for the day now! But she went down about 4.30 and slept through til 9!!! They are so unpredictable.

She still has a cold too and has given it to me and OH now so we're all suffering. Her little tooth is coming up now bless, looks so cute. I'm hoping she won't bite me when nursing as it's really sharp!!!

Babies777 how are you feeling now? Hows little Alannah?


----------



## babies7777

Alannah is doing great thanks besides some wind issues of an evening, im still really sore tho got the stitches out today as they hadnt fully dissolved so im hoping that will help. Its like a pulling feeling, did you have that?

Hope all your los are well, they are growing so fast!



_dreamer_ said:


> Hahaha trixie, he is adorable and I'm sure he'll stay that way. I reckon their teeth probably move a lot as more come in, and as their faces grow. How did last night go?
> 
> Congrats on the crawling babies! Erin is making no attempts at all at crawling, she is quite happy rolling around everywhere and she is a pro at it now! Gets into everything and gets everything she wants by rolling to it. Maybe she'll just walk or bottom shuffle instead of crawling.
> 
> Great to hear from you lady. Did you enjoy the sing and sign. Do you think its worth it? I haven't been but I've been using the sign for milk for quite a while now whenever I'm about to feed.
> 
> Stranj, I haven't had any issues with ads on here, but I can't seem to load the page up in internet explorer anymore, only the top strip loads, none of the actual content. So I use firefox instead. Or my phone.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the clocks changing, as it will mean an hour earlier to bed. Erin's standard sleep time has been 11ish-8am (with wakeups!) so will shift it slightly earlier hopefully. Saying that had a fab night last night, she went down at 8pm and didnt wake until 9am. She did wake at 9pm for some food. But then me and OH had a nice meal and some us time, I didn't go to bed til midnight. Then she woke at 3.30 and didnt go straight back to sleep I was thinking oh no is she up for the day now! But she went down about 4.30 and slept through til 9!!! They are so unpredictable.
> 
> She still has a cold too and has given it to me and OH now so we're all suffering. Her little tooth is coming up now bless, looks so cute. I'm hoping she won't bite me when nursing as it's really sharp!!!
> 
> Babies777 how are you feeling now? Hows little Alannah?


----------



## trixie79

awh babies7777 your avatar is gorg!! she is just beautiful!
hope with having the stiches out gives you some comfort! how is everything going??? i cant even remember conor at 2 weeks old!!! isnt it amazing how time flys.....
i regret not getting the pixiphoto of conor earlier....you should look into getting one with your bounty voucher....the one with the bow around them is soooo cute!

im going to book conor in to get a photo done for christmas...one with him sitting in a bucket with just a christmas hat on looks cute!......

cconor slept grand that nite, but last nite was bad but i think its because i took him in to bed at 3am and he never really settled after that....bold mummy!!!

he is great now though....dont know if i said stranje but thats how conor started of crawling....and still walks on all fours!!....pushing himself forward wit a foot....hes going rightly now and cant stop him getting into everything!

god we spend a year hoping they will walk and 2 years teaching them to talk and spend the next 18 telling them to sit down and shut up!!!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

I don't remember any pulling feeling babies7777, just remember being sore lol. How are you feeling now the stitches have gone? 

Had a great night again last night with Erin. She went down at about 8.30, woke at 9.30 for food, then slept through til 8.30am. I haven't had a stretch of sleep that long in I don't know how long! She went down at a similar time tonight, so fingers crossed for a similar pattern!!!

Cute trix on the xmas pic! we've got a photo shoot on 6th oct, and we've got an xmas outfit for her, thought we'd get some done then. We're going to make photo xmas cards for family, you can get them done for around £8 for 20. Thought that was quite reasonable as they'll be very special.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 

Claire, baby2310, tobaira and workingttc how are you all haven't heard from you for a while?


----------



## _dreamer_

Gosh I'm sad sat on here on a saturday night lol. but i'm having fun haha.

Just looked on the first page, and realised that baby and working didnt have their LO's on the list....so I went through and found their announcements lol. Trix if you could add them on when you have a chance

Baby2310 Calum James 31/3/12 7lb14oz
Workingttc Eli 20/3/12 7lb15oz

(hope I got those right)

looked up the other girls on the original list too, rach1981 and lotusflower to see what was happening with them but seems they aren't on here anymore


----------



## babies7777

Its funny you should say that as we got the pixifotos done yesterday. They were really good and took some really cute pics so i cant wait till i can collect them. We had a really good night last night with hardly any wind issues but im not counting my chickens just yet.

It still doesnt feel right down there so im gonna give it a week an if no better go to the gp i think. 



trixie79 said:


> awh babies7777 your avatar is gorg!! she is just beautiful!
> hope with having the stiches out gives you some comfort! how is everything going??? i cant even remember conor at 2 weeks old!!! isnt it amazing how time flys.....
> i regret not getting the pixiphoto of conor earlier....you should look into getting one with your bounty voucher....the one with the bow around them is soooo cute!
> 
> im going to book conor in to get a photo done for christmas...one with him sitting in a bucket with just a christmas hat on looks cute!......
> 
> cconor slept grand that nite, but last nite was bad but i think its because i took him in to bed at 3am and he never really settled after that....bold mummy!!!
> 
> he is great now though....dont know if i said stranje but thats how conor started of crawling....and still walks on all fours!!....pushing himself forward wit a foot....hes going rightly now and cant stop him getting into everything!
> 
> god we spend a year hoping they will walk and 2 years teaching them to talk and spend the next 18 telling them to sit down and shut up!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## trixie79

hi claire great to hear from you! glad you both are well..........the teething this end is getting worse!!!....he has the bottom 2 top 2 and i think there are more coming!
last nite he was up all nite with the cold and cough....has to be teeth related, he has had this once a month for 3 months.......poor mite couldnt breathe properly!

the house now smells of onions as i put one in his room.....didnt bloody work though...

im so exhausted, i hope there is a light at the end of this tunnel!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Ladies!
How is everyone doing?? Are all the babies doing well! So great to hear from you Claire! Enjoy your last bit of time completely off, but it will feel great to work a bit again too!
HOw are you feelign babies777? I remember at close to 3 weeks pp I called the dr thinking I had an infection and he said it was normal, as long as it was improving and not getting worse. How are you feeling now?
How's Erin sleeping dreamer? Has she kept to a good schedule? I hope so!
How are the teeth trixie? Giada still only has the front two. She has been a little cranky so I keep waiting for the other ones to pop through.
Giada has been up and down. We took the bassinet piece out of her pack and play that she sleeps in so now she is down at the bottom of it. She hasn't slept as well, but she did fine last night so hoping she is used to it now. We only changed it a few days ago and the first and third night weren't so good, but it also seemed like something else was bothering her. Hopefully she is back to normal now. She is crawling around everywhere and it is so cute! She's still a bit slow and hesitant but getting better everyday!
It looks like hispirits saw a heartbeat!! SO happy for her!!
HOpe everyone is doing well!!


----------



## trixie79

An that's so cute that she is crawling.... Our LO are growing so fast! 

Was watching the USA x factor there, britney is actually quite a good judge! Think it will be more exciting than the British one! I love Simon cowell!!!

Conor still has the flu and it's in his chest, poor pet is really suffering


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh I hope he feels better soon trixie. Poor little guy :(

Simon is sooooo mean!!!!! I haven't seen him on x factor, but saw him on american idol and he was so mean to the contestants!!! Is he nicer on x factor? But I guess that is why people like to watch him, because it makes it entertaining lol!


----------



## trixie79

I guess it's cause he tells it like it is!!!

Conor has been so sick this week I'm so worried that his chest is so bad that it will develop into croup or something... I haven't even been treating him for teething just dosing him with calpol and linctus all week, will take him to out of hours tomorrow if he not better, they will have to give me an antibiotic!

Should have raised his cot up one side but forgot! I lowered mine when he started to roll as he was pulling up a little, now he is pulling up to stand!!! Is giada in her own room yet??

Any one use a travel cot for a playpen?? I got one today and it's saving my life!!! He loves playing in it and I can tidy up more...


----------



## _dreamer_

Good to hear from you Claire :) I wish I was looking forward to going back to work, the more I think about it the more I think nooooo want to stay off with my baby forever lol but if we want a bigger house and to replenish savings it has to be done. And I know what you mean about nappy changes getting difficult, after bath is the worse as she wont lie still to get dressed again either lol. 

How are you feeling now babies7777? Hope not quite as sore. Did Alannah continue to give you a few good nights sleep?

I'd never heard of onions to help teething? Shame it didnt work. Erin still has just the one tooth but you can see the other bottom one is right there. She's been sleeping pretty good. Only the odd night she sleeps through but she has been continuing to go down earlier (last night was about 7.30 but she did wake a few times crying between then and 9), then she woke at midnight and 6.30 but I didn't mind that. 

Trixie, I'm so sorry to hear about Conor how is he today? Poor little mite. We have a travel cot but I've not thought to use it as a playpen. I might try that as she is into EVERYTHING. 

Hahah Stranj, Simon is mean but we all value that he'll tell it as it is haha. So many times on the UK one the other judges will be all nicey nice to someone who is rubbish, and he'll just let them know theyre crap lol. You feel sorry for them, as their family etc is telling them their good so they think they are!! It's definitely entertainment with Simon though, think he plays on that a bit now. 

We're off to Erin's first wedding later today. And an NCT nearly new sale this morning. And i bought more things on ebay whoops!!! Gorgeous Next dress, I'll post a pic when I get it. 

Has anyone started thinking about christmas yet or is it too soon to mention the c word lol? I'm getting so excited because of the fact that I'm off work, and its Erins first and I can just completely enjoy the build up. What does everyone do for xmas?


----------



## trixie79

the onion i n the room is for the cold, apparently helps them breathe better..........didnt work for conor but the olbas drops seem to....he is sleeping better but like erin he wakes a few times before 10pm then settles till around 6 which is fab!

the chest still bad today! just dosing him with medicine....he is also constipated!!i gave him his first prune today and he ate the whole thing in one go....it was so funny cause i was in the shopping centre and people wer staring at him!


----------



## _dreamer_

Massive rant, I'm so annoyed at my friends. We'd offered to help prep some food for the wedding buffet tonight so went round to meet them this morning before the nct nearly new sale. When I arrived I could hear them talking about me using the beauty voucher they got me when Erin was born (i had my nails done yesterday for the wedding today). They said we were talking about you and I said I know I heard. Then they suddenly pounced on me saying we don't think your oh is doing enough. Going off on one about the fact I've only used my voucher now 1 year on (shes only 8 months) and how he doesn't look after her and I have to bring her everywhere even when she was poorly to an afternoon tea the other day. And that he is spending far too much time at the investment property him and his uncle have just bought and not doing anything to help me. I had finally asked 1 friend to watch Erin yesterday so I could get my nails done, (never left her with friends before) because my oh was working. He swapped shifts so I text my friend saying he can have her but she's welcome to still have Erin at mine and he'll go to the other property. She threw that in my face saying he just wanted to get to the house. I was so furious, I hate confrontation and get all shaky and can never say what I want but was like thanks for pouncing on me as I walk through the door, that I wish I hadn't bothered coming and that he's working his ass off with 2 jobs and doing this house up so that I can be off on maternity leave for a year with Erin. And I stormed outside to the car to get something. 

What I wanted to say was its none of your business, its my life and if I was unhappy or struggling I'd sort it out myself thankyou. And how dare they be so judgemental of him as a dad basically. Until you have children you won't understand, but I actually don't like leaving her, yes I am overprotective and like everything done a certain way, I am breastfeeding and she won't take a bottle so that makes it difficult but i am also loving my time with her and will be back at work before I know it so I'm making the most of every minute with her. And I take her with me because I think you'd like to see her, and when shes poorly she only wants me so of course I brought her with me. And with getting my nails done yesterday, I thought my friend WANTED to look after Erin as she's been badgering me since she was born, so didn't want to just say my oh will have her now, thought we were being nice saying she could have hee when really I.wanted my oh to do it anyway (which he did as she text me saying ill let them have daddy one on one time)

Just so annoyed and feel bad for my oh being judged. Yes he doesn't have her much alone, but mostly down to me and the fact ahe's bfing but he watches her at home so I can get stuff done or pop out to the shops or whatever. He is also mega busy working and stuff which I'm so grateful for so I can be off work for 14 months and still have the same lifestyle and buy her lovely things, and so I could to Australia to see my family. It's not for everyone but I do everything.pretty much round the house, and am happy with that, I actually love housework and in my view I'm.not working so have time to do it. I don't expect him to come in from a 12 hour shift when he only has 2 hours before he'll go to bed, and expect him to watch Erin that whole time while I go out. 

I need to speak to them but need to figure out how to say it all.


----------



## trixie79

god wat plonkers....(just wait till they have kids!)..you need to say exactly wat you just said there. defend your man! 

cant believe you stayed i would have been so upset id have left (and possibly thrown a drink over them!)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claire1

_dreamer_ said:


> Massive rant, I'm so annoyed at my friends. We'd offered to help prep some food for the wedding buffet tonight so went round to meet them this morning before the nct nearly new sale. When I arrived I could hear them talking about me using the beauty voucher they got me when Erin was born (i had my nails done yesterday for the wedding today). They said we were talking about you and I said I know I heard. Then they suddenly pounced on me saying we don't think your oh is doing enough. Going off on one about the fact I've only used my voucher now 1 year on (shes only 8 months) and how he doesn't look after her and I have to bring her everywhere even when she was poorly to an afternoon tea the other day. And that he is spending far too much time at the investment property him and his uncle have just bought and not doing anything to help me. I had finally asked 1 friend to watch Erin yesterday so I could get my nails done, (never left her with friends before) because my oh was working. He swapped shifts so I text my friend saying he can have her but she's welcome to still have Erin at mine and he'll go to the other property. She threw that in my face saying he just wanted to get to the house. I was so furious, I hate confrontation and get all shaky and can never say what I want but was like thanks for pouncing on me as I walk through the door, that I wish I hadn't bothered coming and that he's working his ass off with 2 jobs and doing this house up so that I can be off on maternity leave for a year with Erin. And I stormed outside to the car to get something.
> 
> What I wanted to say was its none of your business, its my life and if I was unhappy or struggling I'd sort it out myself thankyou. And how dare they be so judgemental of him as a dad basically. Until you have children you won't understand, but I actually don't like leaving her, yes I am overprotective and like everything done a certain way, I am breastfeeding and she won't take a bottle so that makes it difficult but i am also loving my time with her and will be back at work before I know it so I'm making the most of every minute with her. And I take her with me because I think you'd like to see her, and when shes poorly she only wants me so of course I brought her with me. And with getting my nails done yesterday, I thought my friend WANTED to look after Erin as she's been badgering me since she was born, so didn't want to just say my oh will have her now, thought we were being nice saying she could have hee when really I.wanted my oh to do it anyway (which he did as she text me saying ill let them have daddy one on one time)
> 
> Just so annoyed and feel bad for my oh being judged. Yes he doesn't have her much alone, but mostly down to me and the fact ahe's bfing but he watches her at home so I can get stuff done or pop out to the shops or whatever. He is also mega busy working and stuff which I'm so grateful for so I can be off work for 14 months and still have the same lifestyle and buy her lovely things, and so I could to Australia to see my family. It's not for everyone but I do everything.pretty much round the house, and am happy with that, I actually love housework and in my view I'm.not working so have time to do it. I don't expect him to come in from a 12 hour shift when he only has 2 hours before he'll go to bed, and expect him to watch Erin that whole time while I go out.
> 
> I need to speak to them but need to figure out how to say it all.

Oh Dreamer, I am sorry you had to go through that. People always stick their noses in where they are not wanted. Tell them to keep there opinions to themselves and concentrate on their own lives instead of yours. Its up to you what you do and how you do it, no one elses! If your happy then thats all that matters. Your poor OH, sounds as though he's doing his best for the benefit of the family. Good on you both I say!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks so much ladies. I didn't want to cause a problem for today because of the wedding. I nearly did leave when I stormed to the car but I'd left Erin inside. I just tried to act as normal then when I went back in knowing I needed to bring it up but as I said.I hate.confrontation and needed to think what to say. After I posted on here, one of the girls text me saying she wanted to clear the air and apologised saying they weren't talking badly but were worried I never get a break and do too much and have no me time and sorry if it hurt my feelings. I replied "it was more the fact that you all just pounced on me as I walked in being very judgemental. If anyone has concerns about things, I think its much better to sit down with someone and ask how they are feeling and understand the situation instead of judging. I'm not struggling, or unhappy, I love my life, I love every minute with Erin and its me who doesn't like to leave her. Until any of you become parents you won't understand it, but I'm very aware that I go back to work very soon and want to make the most of all my time with her. And *my oh* is a fantastic dad and I just don't appreciate you all judging that he's not doing enough. I would never judge any of you or your partners. In the future if you are concerned, please think about how you approach it rather than doing what you did" copied and pasted that was easier lol. I still think I need to bring it up again to fully explain but I hate it. Maybe ill write it in letters or something.

Two of the ladies are so judgemental and opinionated and interfering and I really hate that about them. (thy do have good points or wouldn't be friends lol). And they do bitch or moan about some of the other girls/partners ay times. I never get drawn in and never judge them, I always think its your life, if you're happy that's all that matters. And if I was worried about something I'd sit down and say is everything ok, ithis issue is coming across like this but I may be wrong and see what they say. The third girl is more like me and I think she just got caught up in it so will probably speak to her separately as we are usually the mutual ones who keep out of everything. 

It really bugs me that they'd talk about it amongst themselves too, because now they'll probably still do it but not say anything to me. Just wish people wouldn't be so judgemental and keep their noses out. 

Sorry another long one!


----------



## trixie79

Good on you dreamer, stuck up for yourself and your family.... If they anything else to say just tell them to butt out!!! 

Just wait till they are in the same situation, you don't know wat it's like till you have kids! Then you can quietly laugh and think ha I told you so!!!!


----------



## babies7777

Wow dreamer, thats awful im glad u gave them what for, its no onesbusiness and its your baby that u carried for 9 months, no one understands that till they have kids themselves.

Trix, poor connor, hope he is feeling better soon.

Im doing better thanks, it still hurts but i think well hope we are on the mend and healing.

Any tips on getting lo to sleep in their own bed? she only wants to sleep on me at night, we thought it was because she didnt like the moses basket but switching to the cot made no difference. I got some sleep sacks as i wondered if putting her in the cold bed woke her, didnt work, tried a hot water bottle to air the bed then removing but nope any ideas?


----------



## _dreamer_

I'm so glad I have this thread, you guys are great :)

Babies7777 we had this problem too but I think only for about 2 weeks for us, it sounds so bad but I can't quite remember how we resolved it, I think it resolved itself eventually as we persevered at putting her in her moses basket all the time. But we tried allsorts, the hot water bottle to warm it, a tshirt smelling of me underneath her, raising the top end of the mattress, even putting the vibrating box from her bouncer chair touching the basket so it had a little movement, as she seemed to sleep fine in her chair. I don't think any of the techniques really worked (although the vibrating box did a bit!!) but it just suddenly clicked and she would sleep in it. Also when my MIL came to stay when Erin was about 6 weeks, she wasnt good at napping, but my MIL swaddled her and she suddenly started having great naps (I had tried before but didnt do it tight enough and she'd unwrap it). So I swaddled her at night too for a while, but then at about 10 weeks she started sucking her thumb so I stopped so she could soothe with her thumb. I also used to put a muslin that I'd used that day with some of my milk and smell on laid under her head so she could smell me.

Do you put her down awake and she wont sleep, or does she wake up when you try to put her down asleep? 

I know theres mixed thoughts on co-sleeping, some swear by it (if you do it safely) and others would say no way, but have you read up on if it would be for you if it continues that she will only sleep on you?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh my gosh dreamer!! I just can't believe how aggressive some people are. Even I thought what they were thinking, I would never have said to my friend, especially like that!! The sad thing is it sounds like your OH is doing an amazing job and you guys have figured out what works for your family, and it is awful to hear people say bad things about him. I have the same problem as my oh is super stressed and working very long hours and also working on an investment property so he is gone on the weekends doing that (or we both are sometimes) I think it would be great if they got to spend a ton of time with the babies, but I also think it is important that dh is not super stressed and working around the clock, but unfortunately it is not a perfect world and we have to do what works. if we had a magic wand we would all be wealthy and not have to work and dh would have all the time in the world to spend with lo and we would have more "me" time etc, but oh well, it doesn't work that way. I feel super lucky that dh is working so hard so I can stay home for this first part and even though I feel overwhelmed at times I wouldn't change it for the world. I honestly think we have to do what is right for our family and trixie is right, when they have kids they will get it!! So sorry they made you feel bad and I think what you wrote sounded perfect. I do hope they all apologize to you and realize that it is not their business to tell you how to run your family!!! :hugs:

Trixie I'm glad conor is on the mend! I hope he is even better tomorrow! Poor little guy, no fun being sick. I had never heard of the onion thing. How does it work? Or I guess it doesn't as it didn't for you.

Babies777 hope you are starting to feel better. I do think swaddling helped a lot. I never let giada sleep on me in the beginning because I was too freaked out that I was going to hurt her so now she won't come in our bed at all. We try sometimes when she wakes up early but she just screams. I say just keep at it and keep putting her where you want her to sleep and soon it will become comfortable with her. 

Giada was up for 3 hours in the middle of the night!! She screamed for a like an hour. She didn't calm down til I turned on the light and red her a book. Then today she pooped many times- kinda loose. Not a ton each time but I am wondering if it is teething? She didn't seem sick in any way, just went to the bathroom like 6 times. I am worried she is getting diaper rash now though from wiping her. I put a ton of cream on her so I am praying she sleeps through the night tonight! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## trixie79

sounds like teething stranje....i use metanium cream for the rash, its really good......conor still constipated!i ghave him movicol last nite and praying that he goes today......he is doing alot of pushing but nothing yet! still has the cold and cough is worse!!!

babies7777..........SWADDLE! i used the Love Me Baby swaddle with the zip up the front....worked wonders......he was in it till about 14/15 weeks old.


----------



## babies7777

We have tried waiting till she appears to be fast asleep to doing it when she is semi asleep but its like the second u put her down she instantly knows an wakes. I have got her down for a nap but only at the begining of the night never after the early hours first feed. Did u dress them in less when swaddling?

Im not against co sleeping but my dh is quite restless in bed an sleeps so deeply. Right now i have her on me so i know she is safe, problem is i cant sleep properly as i have constantly got one eye on her making sure she is ok. I will keep trying with the cot tho, thanks for all your ideas.


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh Claire I'm so sorry to hear that, what an &#+!?!-# how could he do that to you while pregnant and with a young baby. I can never understand affairs, especially long ones like that. Do you have good support around you? And don't apologise for telling us, puts my recent issues with friends into perspective. If you need to talk to us about anything we're all here for you. What will you do about living arrangements? I'm so sorry hun, massive hugs and try stay strong xxxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh my gosh claire I am so sorry :hugs: I don't even know what to say, you must be crushed :( How are you holding up? You sound so much stronger than I could ever imagine anyone being at this point. Like dreamer said, do you have good support? I just cant believe he would do that to you now. I mean, I understand that things happen, but couldn't he have figured this out before you got pregnant??(not that you would give lo up for anything, but you think he would have thought about the future and had a discussion with you before ttc) And what kind of floozy has an affair with a guy who has a baby on the way??? I just don't understand and I am soo so sorry you have to go through this. I'm sure you've got strong and weak moments and that it will be a roller coaster for quite a while, but give yourself time to mourn and keep your head up high. We're all hear to listen when you need us :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babies7777

Im so sorry Claire xx


----------



## trixie79

I'm so sorry Claire .. Wat a prick. James did this to me too a couple of years ago for 4 months, I was devastated. Don't know how we worked it out but we did. Although I still have trust issues and that's hard to deal with. 

I don't know why they do it? Must be a grass is greener thing in their heads! Obviously most realise it's not. 

3years later and 4 babies I'm still not sure if we will make it??

Relationships are hard anyway without that crap. I'm sure everyone is saying to you that you will be fine without him, you know wat you WILL! I kind of wish I was stronger back then and broke it off for good but I'm a total walk over!! And I wouldn't have had my 4 beautiful angels!

Keep strong xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear of this Claire.. we are all here for you if you need to vent ever.. what a twat.. hugs

Things are good here.. Bryce is 7.5 months old.. :)

Congrats Babies.. :)


----------



## Claire1

/


----------



## trixie79

Ah Claire your so strong... Keep your chin up! It's his loss. Xx


----------



## trixie79

How's things Claire? Dreamer? 

Conor no longer constipated after giving him the movicol! He pooped 9 times today!!!! Poor mite has a red bum!!!

Oh and did I say he is pulling to stand!! Clever boys legs will prob be bow shaped soon! He is soooo strong, he's only 8.5 months and don't think it will be too long till he is walking!


----------



## _dreamer_

Ahh fab trixie clever boy! Erin still doesn't like to take her weight on her legs much so think she be a while before walking. Things are ok, I'm still feeling peeved at my friends and don't feel right towards them now. Feel like everything is always going to be judged. Still want to write a letter after mulling it over for a few days so I think I'm going to do that. I haven't spoke to my oh about it because I think it will make him feel awful, and that's hard as I normally talk to him about everything. 

How are you doing Claire? You really do sound strong, and its definitely his loss on both you and not being able to spend so much time with darcey

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

You DO sound strong Claire. I hope you are taking good care of yourself. It WILL be his loss in time to come. He will have to live with the guilt and he will realize very soon, if he hasn't already, how stupid this other girl is. A lot changes when the secret is found out and things usually turn bad fairly quickly. He'll get what he deserves as in the future you can sleep with yourself at night knowing you never did anything wrong where he will have guilt forever, but gosh it's so painful in the beginning :( Whenever you get really down, look at the big picture and see yourself in the future- feeling good and being in a relationship where you have no suspicions. Hope you are feeling as ok as possible :hugs: Keep us updated. 

Trixie sorry you had to go through it in the past too :hugs: Glad you worked things out. That takes a ton of strength too, and you have every reason to have trust issues. I remember telling dh when we first got serious "don't ever lie to me because I will never trust again" He did lie to me and I still haven't forgotten...and it was 3 years ago. I don't think I'll ever forget or ever let it go. He doesn't get it because he came clean and it really had nothing to do with me like cheating or anything, but a lie is a lie. How can you trust when someone has lied? I wish I could let it go, but sometimes I feel it is better if i don't. It keeps me on my toes. I will say though that I was not very nice in a past relationship(my first one) when I was younger and I will never forgive myself for that. At least now I know that no matter what happens I am doing everything right in my current relationship (and have ever since my first one) and it's a good feeling to know that no matter what happens I have been a good person and that is all I can control. Sorry I went off on my own tangent there! Anyway, I'm glad you and oh worked things out and I hope he puts a ring on your finger soon!!!!!!! That is great that conor is starting to pull himself up! I'm not sure if giada is quite there yet. She will stand for a little bit but then she lets her legs go so I have to keep my hands under her arms to catch her. 

Dreamer how are you doing? Have you written a note to your friends? It sounds like you aren't feeling settled with things without saying anything to them. I hope they react well if you say something! Either way it sounds like you will feel better getting it off your chest!

Poor Giada still has diarrhea :( If it is from teething, how long can it last? I have a hard time thinking she got sick since we are never really out with her- but now that she is crawling she is licking the floor quite often :wacko: She has slept well the past two nights, but tonight she woke about an hour after she went to bed. She fell back asleep after I picked her up, but this is how she acted with her last teeth. I havne't felt anything yet though and it's been 4 days that she has diarrhea. Hope it ends soon!

How is everyone else?


----------



## trixie79

Oh god diarrhoea sucks!! Mind you anything is better than being constipated! Conor had that chest and cold and now his 5 th tooth has cut and the 6 th is on his way!!! Must be the teething they all react to it in some way! Conor eats off the floor !!! Nightmare I can't keep him clean!!!

Mind you the sleeping is getting better we maybe get one bad nite a week ,, I won't count my chickens yet though!! 

Hope everyone is well??
Thinking of you Claire.. Hope your ok??
Dreamer did you write a letter?
Tobaira how are your girls? 
Lady hope jack is well??
Babies? Lilmisscheer? Baby?

Hispirits seems to be doing well too!


----------



## lilrojo

Things are well here.. we decided to wtt for now.. my body is acting a bit weird.. I have been using my cbfm to see how things have been falling.. used it for the last 6 months.. this last month, which is 7 i didnt get a peak.. after getting one every cycle.. just highs, and now so far this month 8 i havent gotten a high yet.. im on cd14.. usually ovualted cd18-19... so not getting whats going on.. even when i first started i got a peak month 1 before my son.. 

But besides that were all well.. same old.. nothing new for now.. its getting colder out and im not looking forward to it.. burr i will miss summer..


----------



## StranjeGirl

I know trixie, giada is SO dirty by the end of the day. I try to keep the floor clean but it's hard in the kitchen as water drops and then we step on it and the floor gets dirty and then she crawls in. She is driving me crazy!! She won't stay still, she is all over the place when changing her (just great when she has diarrhea) and when she eats she constantly grabs the spoon and gets food all over herself and everything. I feel like she doesn't relax for a minute! Her diarrhea is a little better today. She didnt have a poopy diaper this morning and she went about 5-6 times today which is an improvement. Unfotunately she went in her swing so I had to take it all apart to wash it. Never a dull moment!

Lilrojo- I didn't get any highs the month I got pregnant. You may have had an odd cycle last month and now the machine is thrown off. We are still melting here in the heat (I know, we can't complain here in california, but for us it's hot!!) we are so looking forward to fall weather!!

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## trixie79

liljojo so good to hear from you.....stranje may be right the cbfm could just be thrown of by your previous cycle. i mite actually start using mine again next month....as a form of contraception!!!!!!!

i started xmas shopping today....i got conor so far.....

his stocking green with a big snowman on it!
a book for learning some basic word...a touch and feel one..
a wodden pull along train soooo cute out of m&s!
and a bee car....considering he is obsessed with the bee movie!
and toys for the bath...
thinking of getting a trike or sit on car thingy.....any suggestions???


----------



## lilrojo

Maybe a play table dont know what they have where you are.. guess i dont know where you are lol.. but one you can stand at to play.. my daughter loved hers.. and im thinking bryce will like the same sort.. or something with a mirror he look at himself.. noisy toys they all seem to love but not so much us.. :)

Thanks Trixie and Stanje.. not sure whats up.. hope so.. so far this month i havent had a hight either though cd 15 today.. normal o day is cd18 so we will see.. maybe it will go straight to peak.. wait it out..


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## lilrojo

hugs claire.. so sorry your having to go through this..


----------



## trixie79

I'm in Ireland lol!! Never thought of a table... Mind you he is pulling himself up on the furniture today at this rate he will be walking by next week!!!

Glad your ok Claire we are all thinking of you .... Keep strong and rem wat he did to you. You will get through it. I always worry that James will do it again to me and the fact that he isn't interested in marrying me yet scares me but I love him and that's that!! He is good to me and proved that he loves me after wat he did.. In fact he spent a long time making it up to me. But even now I still have niggley doubts! 
But you know wat I don't think we can fully trust a man, they have an inbred wandering eye.... But James knows that if he did it again that would be it... Over ! I guess back then I believed in giving a second chance but if he had done it for 14 months I'd be out for blood!


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## _dreamer_

I have written a letter but its ended to being 2 a4 pages long. I'm still undecided whether to give it to then or not. Is it looking over defensive by writing such a big letter trying to explain it all, will they see it as over the top and trying too hard to justify things. I overthink things way too much. 

My pc won't allow me to access bnb, the pages just don't load so I'm reading everything on my phone but it takes an age to type much. 

Had some fab news today, received a letter from work saying they agree to a change in my t&c and I'm allowed to do 4 days a week from my mat leave end date. Great but kind of scary too, its a permanent change and a permanent salary reduction. I'd worked hard to get to a good salary now its a fifth less eek. But so worth it to be at home with Erin for an extra day. 

Claire can I ask what's the picture of them, kissing or something? I can't believe hes tried to turn it around on you and she's making out your nuts. Argh makes me so annoyed for you. 

Trix that's very organised on Xmas pressies. I've not bought anything for Erin yet, but have started buying 1 or 2 bits with each shop I do for an 'xmas box' I've got in the attic (so we don't eat anything yet lol). We had her next photo shoot today and got some gorgeous ones in her Xmas dress and in her winter hats hehe. Can't wait to see them all in about a week! 

Hope your cycles settle out soon lilrojo like the girls said its probably a bit thrown out. Have you looked at the sticks?


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh my god. Sounds like you made a copy which was very clever thinking, its nice to have some evidence especially when they are making such pathetic claims. And she's married too! Makes sense as to why she'd be trying to deny it then as well. Hate it when people try to mess with your head. 

Never told anyone this ever, but a few years ago (maybe 6) I found texts and some indecent photos of another girl on my oh phone. I didn't know how to approach it and wanted to know my facts before bringing it up. I could log into his o2 online account so I could see how many texts were being sent and it was tons, like at least 30 a day. And i'd check his phone when I could, a lot of it was general chatter, some sexual and she pushed a few times to meet but he was making excuses so I guess he didnt want to meet which I suppose is something. He didn't physically cheat, but to me this was just as bad. When I confronted him, I knew there were 3 photos on there (id just seen) and he started looking at his phone and was like no there isn't what are you on about, completely messing with my head but I knew what I'd seen. At the time I wished I'd thought to get copies but I had printed off the o2 lists of texts and threw that at him. It was a very tough time, and took a lot of sorting out, and I made it very clear that if he ever did anything like that again, I would be gone, instantly over. He also spent a long time making it up to me, and had some counselling too, but again the trust on that is never what it was before something that breaks it. I do find myself every now and then having a little look his phone to make sure there's nothing there. Trust is a very fragile thing, and once its broken, even when its been glued back together its never exactly the same as before and both parties have to deal with that if they decide to make a go of things, and in my eyes if that trust is then broken again, its then shattered and no going back from that


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on in a while. I always say I'm going to try to be better at posting more often, but never do! 

Claire, I am so very sorry you are having to go through this. I feel like everyone has said what I would say already. But just know that we are all here for you. You seem like a very strong person, and I'm sure it will be hard to get used to being a single parent, but I'm sure it will be what's best for you and Darcey. Sending you virtual :hugs:.

Dreamer, I too am sorry about the row you had with your friends. I feel similar to you in that when I have things I need to say to people, I often write letters. As I hate confrontation and always feel like I am not as good at getting my point across. And I know what you mean thinking about not giving it to them. Sometimes, once you get in on paper, it feels like you already told them and then you don't want to start more drama. (hope what I just said makes sense). But, only you can make that call. If you think it will help, I say give it to them.

Stranje, I hope Giada's diarrhea has gotten better. It's so sad when our babies don't feel good. 

Trixie, good on you for getting some Christmas shopping done. I haven't even started!! I still need to get Jack a Halloween costume. Don't know yet what I want him to dress up as. Do any of you know what your LOs will be? And, way to go Conor on pulling up! Won't be long and you'll be spending your days chasing him around.

Lilrojo, I hope your cycles get sorted out soon. It sounds like you just had a weird one, and hopefully it will get back on track.

Babies, I hope you are feeling well, and your little girl is letting you get some sleep. As far as sleeping goes, Jack slept in a Nap Nanny for the first 6 weeks as he didn't like being swaddled at all! Not sure if you can get those in the UK, but here's a link to them. They are pretty pricey, but it was definitely worth the money to me!! https://www.napnanny.com/
And it says not to put it in the crib, but I did. And even now if he's having an unsettled night, I'll put him in it and he sleeps much better!!

I hope everyone else is doing well! And very glad Hispirits is doing well too. Has anyone invited her to come join our thread? And what about FutureMama? I really hope everything has been going well for her and her pregnancy!

Everything with us is going well. Jack has cut his top 2 teeth this week, so he's been a bit fussy, but not too bad, so can't really complain. We had his 8 month old photo shoot last Thursday. Can't wait to see them! I usually get the proofs pretty quick, but she was going out of town this weekend, so won't see them till Tuesday most likely. Jack is crawling around everywhere and can pull up on some things, but he still has to have his footing just right to do it. He is starting to look like a little boy and not a baby anymore! Makes me sad, and makes me want to have another! Ha! But I know my hubby is not quite ready for that just yet!

Hope you all have/had a great weekend!


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone-

Claire I seriously can't believe he is trying to turn this on you even though you have a picture. I understand hidig things, but once your caught at least admit it!!! So she is married too??? They deserve each other and you deserve much better! How have you been feeling? I imagine it will pretty hard for quite a long while. HOpe you are hanging in there :hugs:

Dreamer I would totally send the letter, but that is only because it woudl make me feel better to get it off my chest, no matter how they responded. How will you feel if they respond poorly? Will you still be happy you got to say your piece? Sorry you had to go through stuff with oh in past. I have been fortunate that so far I have not had to deal with that (that I know of) but I am still paranoid and checkign phones etc. I just think we all need ot be careful. It's not that I necessarily believe all guys have a wandering eye, but I think men AND women do bad things. I know I did in my first relationship- and it is totally uncharacteristic of my personality . Obvioulsy I learned my lesson, but what I learned even more is that you can't trust anyone, not even yourself. I know I won't cheat on dh, but there is still crossing the line...like befriending someone of the opposite sex and having an emotional relationship. I realized that you just can't put yourself in those situations because there may be a time when your relationship takes a terrible turn and you find comfort in your other opposite sex companion and they are there for you etc etc. And I do think it is good to be on guard always. I'm not saying to where you are obsessing about nothing, but to check up every once and a while and make sure your oh/dh is not doing something you don't approve of. Statistically women cheat as much as men, I think mostly when they are not getting the emotional support they need, so I truly feel the best thing I can do is be aware of what situations I am putting myself in (I used to have a lot of close male friends, now I don't unless they are gay) and I make sure dh isn't putting himself in any bad situations (like out drinking if I am not there, especially if we are fighting) Obviously you can't always prevent things but at least it makes me feel like I am doing something and have some control. Anyway, my whole point being that trust issues or not I would be acting the same way (checking phone etc) Although some people say they would rather not know, and that is fine to but not me! It would devastate me but I'd want to know for sure! GOod news about your work! Pay cuts are terrible but it will be well worth it!!

Ladyl so good to hear from you!!! You'll have to show us some photos!!

Trixie good for you for thinking of christmas!! I haven't started! 

GIada is crawling all over and into everything. SHe somehow keeps finding and eating my mail. She still has diarrhea and her diaper rash is getting worse It was just inside her cheeks, but now it is red on the back of her bottom too :( Nothing is working because she is still going 5 -6 times a day . I am goign to try coconut oil. Has anyone had a diarrhea problem like this? My mom still thinks it is teething because of the drool and she got it for a day last time she teethed. BUt can it last this long...over a week?? 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi stranj I completely agree with what you say regarding being aware in relationships, on both sides.

On the letter I think that's why I'm hesitant to give the letters, as it could cause problems and part of me just can't he bothered with that. One of the girls works in the same place as my oh and has caused problems at times just because of the crossover of personal and worklife. We also used to have another friend who was part of our 'friendship group' but there was a falling out just before Erin was born between 2 of them, and now all of them still aren't talking to her. I see her separately still which again has caused issues. We've invited them all to a fireworks party we're holding and some of them are being very petty saying if she's coming we're not. So basically they can hold big grudges. Again I'm probably overthinking things as st the end of the day I'm just trying to explain and defend, its not particularly horrible towards them but guess my annoyance at what they've done comes across. And I think they just think they're 'helping' their friend. 

Still debating it in my own mind lol. 

How's everyone else? 

With being breastfed Erins poops are/were very runny and she used to go three times every day so I've never really known if she's had diarrhea. When her tooth was cutting I did notice her nappies were more stinky and she did get a bit of nappy rash. I always used sudocrem and used to give lots of nappy off time which was messy with rolling and will be even worse with crawling, but id put a big waterproof sheet down. Poor little things, must be horrible, always feel sorry for them, I know when Erin had it bad she used to scream when I had to clean that area, must be so sore. Do you use cotton wool and water or wipes?


----------



## lilrojo

Dreamer yes i do look at the lines to give me an idea.. last month i think i know when i ovulated even though i never got a peak.. my lines were really close to the same.. this month i just got my high today cd 18 and the lines are no where near eachother.. lh line is barely there.. and i usually ovulate on cd 18 so i have no clue as to what is going on..


----------



## trixie79

Hi don't have much time to chat Conor having one of those nites!!!

I'll pm hi spirits and invite her to come on!!


----------



## LadyL

Oh trixie, hope Conor hasn't had too rough of a night. 

Stranje, if I were you, I might would call the pediatrician if her diarrhea doesn't get better soon. You don't want her to get dehydrated. Make sure she's getting plenty of fluids. 

Also, forgot to mention that I got my Mirena IUD taken out last week. I was really starting to not like having a period (as crazy as that sounds!!). I always felt so bloated. And lilrojo, I will soon be joining you in breaking out the ol' CBFM!! We are not necessarily going to start ttc right away (though I secretly want to). But just want to keep up with my cycles and be sure I am ovulating. I didn't ovulate for nearly 2 yrs (which we weren't ttc at the time). And it took like 4 months when we were just starting ttc before I ever did ovulate. I think it was because I was working nights and it messed my cycles all up. So, all that to say, I guess we will be ntnp, hopefully, if I can talk the hubs into that. Hopefully full on ttc by the first of the year! I want my babes to be 2 yrs or less apart.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Lady... :) were ttc starting in Dec.. been using cbfm since i had bryce and had great results except these last 2 months.. things have gone wonky for some reason.. not sure yet.. might reset it after this month if i dont get a peak.. on cd19 and still only a high.. first high was yesterday which is norm. when i o so who knows...

Stanje i agree with taking her in if she doesnt get any better..


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## _dreamer_

We also has a bad night trix, think Erins next tooth might be cutting, she has a cold again and hasn't been herself, we were up every hour last night. Hope you got some sleep. 

Stranj how's giada?

Claire oh gosh that must have been so scary about darcey being so poorly. I'm so glad she's improved so quickly and full of smiles again. 

I didn't send the letter and tonight was my turn to host, there's 6 of us who meet most weeks for a cuppa and cake so the 3 of them came over (the other 2 ladies are on holiday) and all was ok but I did feel tense whenever they mentioned my oh or the house hes renovating.


----------



## trixie79

Oh my goodness Claire poor wee pet, hope she is better today?? That's an awful lot your having to deal with!!

Conor still screaming to poo?? And they are massive, he pooed 10 times yesterday after not going to 3 days... I had to give him a suppository to help him get the first one out and the poor pet bled and all....
Today he had 2 this evening and the first was massive and he screamed again. I'm giving him prune juice again so I'm hoping it will help?? But it must be he fact that he is eating anything and everything??i try to get so much fruit and veg in but he would literally eat a steak if I gave it to him! He is so funny eating oranges and prunes! Chomping away!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear CLaire... poor little girl.. happy to hear she is getting better.. 

Trixie sorry to hear about the bad poo.. poor guy.. def do prunes.. 

Dreamer sorry about teething.. i think were in it too.. poor babies..


----------



## StranjeGirl

Yikes Claire!!! You poor thing - as if you didn't have enough to deal with right now. I am so glad she is better. Poor little baby. I swear though, these babies are so resilient!!! Hope she continues to improve and that you get some well needed rest. 

Trix that is awful he is so constipated :( He is so ahead of giada in eating. She will chew on some stuff, like a piece of broccoli, but she really likes her food pureed still. Oh well. You may be doing all this already, but when I was constipated during pregnancy my friend, who is a dr, came to stay with me from argentina and she told me I had to cut stuff out of my diet. No cheese (cottage was ok), no rice, no bananas unless they are very very ripe (she said under ripe will constipate you and over ripe will help you go) Anyway, I cut that stuff out and it helped tremendously. Kiwi is also a natural laxative so I started eating one a day and had good improvement. Not sure what conor eats but just thought I'd mention what helped me!

Dreamer that is a hard decision. If you decide it is not worth starting anything, just remind yourself that their opinion doesn't matter. I have a couple people in my life that I am stuck with due to family ties, and sometimes they say mean things and I don't want to cause problems, so I just keep my mouth shut around them as much as possible, act like I don't care what they are saying, and try to remind myself that they are just jealous etc and not let it bother me (well that is what I try to do at least lol)

Lilrojo- sounds like ovulation got delayed this month. Are you stressed, or taking ibprofin or anything? Hopefully you are back to normal cycle next month!

So I switched Giada to soy yesterday evening and she only went once at 8:30 this morning and that was it for the day!!!! I had called the nurse last week and she had mentioned switching to soy but I didn't think it would make a difference until read online that dairy can make it hard for babies to heal if they have diarrhea because it is hard for them to process it if their intestines are inflamed. I hope she doesn't get constipated now though, and I am hoping her diaper rash gets better soon. I feel it started to look a little better today. I have her 9 month appt tomorrow, which is why I didn't take her in because when I talked to the nurse she said if she is fine in every other way and having wet diapers then she is fine, but I knew if it lasted more than a week I'd want to take her in and I have her appt tomorrow anyway . Something that made me think though- I have had her on regular dairy formula for about a month with no problems. She used to be on lactose free (both similac brand) So I had some ready to feed lactose free left over so on monday I thought I'd try that formula before going to soy to see if it helped. I gave her a couple bottles and then went to the store and bought a small can of lactose free. I opened it and started to scoop in into the bottle an I noticed a little black thing in there. It looked like an ant but was kinda curled a little instead of straight. I put in in a plastic bag and obvioulsy didn't feed her the formula and am going to call the company . I started wondering if maybe the formula has been contaminated. I doubt it but it is just so weird that giada would be sick. I hadn't fed her new food, and she doesn't go out so I don't see where she could have caught something. She has never been sick before this as she has no one to get sick from. That or I wonder if she has developed a dairy allergy? Probably not and she just caught something, but the black thing did gross me out and I am afraid to start her back on her regular formula. 

Oh gosh I better go to bed. I don't know why I stay up so late. I just regret it the next day lol


----------



## trixie79

Omg that's gross!!! You just don't know wars safe to give these days???!!! Mite be an allergy don't know?

Stranje could you pm hisirits the link to this thread as I don't have a clue how to do it!!!!


----------



## Fizzio

Ladies hello! I keep just not finding time to reply. So sorry.

Claire, what a rollercoaster you are on at the moment. I'm so sorry life is throwing all this at you. I really hope things start to get easier and I'm glad Darcey is on the mend.
Dreamer, life's not being kind to you either. Hope you start to feel better about stuff too. 
Stranj - Amber has just 10 days of being unwell. She lost her appetite almost completely and then started with diarrhoea 3 days later. I was changing her 5-6 timmes a day. My days were filled with cleaning, washing and disinfecting. Thankfully her appetite has returned today and she has only had one pooey nappy. I hope Giada is on the mend. I think Amber's was a bug.

Hello to everyone else. I think I would like to TTC at the end of the year but there are lots of BUTS!! Need to sure I want another (although I think I do), I need to convince my DH and also I was put on anti-depressants for PND and GP wants me to be on them a year before reducing. That would mean June before I could TTC. If we do decide on number 2 I dont want to wait that long. Does anyone have any experience re: being on anti-depressants when TTC/pregnant?

I go back to work in November :( I know lots of you have been back for ages but I am dreading it. My team has changed massively while I have been off and everyone is really unhappy with the management and workload. Right now I would give anything to be a SAHM!

Right best go find Amber, she has been napping for ages! xx


----------



## baby2310

Hey ladies!
So sorry i haven't been around for a while,, i thought this thread hadnt been updated lately as haven't received any notifications!
Looks like i've missed loads!!
Will try and catch up when i can, not getting on here much now.
Callum is doing well, he's been on solids since 4 months as milk just isn't enough for him.
He has lunch and dinner every day, been using the jars of baby food and will hopefully be progressing to our food end of the month - he gagged loads last time i tried him.
He now weighs 20lbs 3ozs, our little chunky monkey!
How is everyone?


----------



## LadyL

Claire, so sorry to hear that Darcey was so sick. Glad to know she is doing much better though. Hope everything else is going ok for you!

Trixie, poor Conor! Sorry he's having such a rough time with his poo's. I hope he's doing much better now. 

Dreamer, I hope Erin has been letting you sleep lately. Good to hear the party went ok and there wasn't a whole lot of tension there. I'm sure with time, things will feel less awkward between y'all. 

Fizzio, good to hear from you! Glad to hear you and Amber are doing well. I've not got any experience with anti-depressants and pregnancy, but maybe you could research online with the prescription you take and see if it's safe to take whilst pregnant. I think there are some that are safer than others. Good luck with going back to work. I will say (since I've been back at work since May), that it does get easier with time, even though you will always miss being away.

Baby2310, good to hear from you as well. And good to hear Callum is growing like a weed! Jack also weighed 20 lbs at 6 months. He now weights 23 at 8 months and he is a chunk! But I think chubby babies are precious!!!

Not much to report here. Just gearing up for a busy weekend. Going to the Mississippi State football game Saturday (we go every home game, since we have season tix), but I am an Ole Miss fan....I know most of you prob don't know anything about the college teams in the south since I'm the only one here that is from the south US, but just thought I'd throw that out there, because I can never admit that I am a Mississippi State fan!! Haha! But my hubs is, so we go to all the games. And then maybe Sunday, we'll go to the pumpkin patch with Jack and let him pick out a pumpkin for Halloween. I may have already asked this, but do any of you know what you are going to dress your LOs up as for Halloween? I am having such a hard time finding Jack a costume I like that is cute, but not too girly!

Hope everyone else is well......

Oh, and check out my new avatar....it's one from our photo session we had last week. He looks like such a big boy!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

Trixie, I PM'd hispirits but I hope I got the link right...I am horrible with these things lol! How is Conor? Have you found anything that helps with the constipation? Giada is screaming every time she went to the bathroom today and she went 3 times- not a lot, but a little and the first time a hard poop came out so I thought she was constipated. However the next two times it wasn't hard, but just very very thick and sticky. But why would that make her cry? She still has some diaper rash btu it is better and she never cried before with it? Any thoughts? Oh also, you had spd right? I don't know if I had it but I had really bad pain down my bikini line. Is yours totally better. Mine is mostly better, but it still hurts when I stretch that area and then it continues to hurt. Does it just take a while to go away?

LadyL- hope you have a great time at the game! Do you take Jack with you? Love the new pic!! He looks so grown up!!! It looks like he has s ton of hair! I think we are going ot dress Giada as an octopus. THanks for reminding me because I need to order the outfit right now! They had a cute lobster one online that looked kinda boyish. I can't remember the other ones as I was looking at the ones for girls. I agree a lot of them looked girlie. HOpe you find something good!

Fizzio I am not sure about hte anti depressants, and I agree with Lady that you could research it online. Another thing you could do if you wanted to is start now with natural treatments rather than waiting til you stop the medication - such as yoga, natural supplements that are safe when ttc (like the b vitamins) meditation etc. That way you will feel like you have control over the situation when you do stop taking it. Glad you are thinking of ttc! We are still wavering.

baby2310, so good to hear from you and Callum is so handsome! GLad you are well!

So an update on the black thing I found in the formula. I called the company and they were very nice. They apologized and are reimbursing me, SHe said not to use that can but that what it sounded like was burned formula. SHe said sometimes the formula gets scorched and they try to filter it out but sometimes it doesn't get filtered out. SHe checked and there were not other complaints about that batch. I switched giada to soy and he diarrhea stopped within 12 hours. I saw the dr and he said it could be anything and if she doesn't seem sick in any other way then I didn't really need to do anything as their bodies figure it out within about 2 weeks. He said it could be from anything, teething, change in hormones, little virus, food etc and it can just take their stomaches a while to adjust. He also said her rash did look a little yeasty, and I had already been putting an over the counter antifungal on it, but she still has it. It has improved but has not disappeared. Plus today she cried every time she pooped and I don't know why. Maybe the rash? But it never bothered her before and it was so much worse. I don't know, it's always something! She weighed just under 29 pounds yikes!!!! And she was 31 inches. She is a BIG baby!!! She stood up in her crib yesterday and tried to throw herself out. THank goodness I was right there!! So now we lowered it and it is ok. 

HOpe everyone else is well!!


----------



## Hispirits

Hello all my old CBFM pals!
i can't believe it seems like only a while ago we we're talking about cbfm test sticks and bbt etc etc now its all baby food and teething, oh and poop! :haha:
I'm pleased i've found you all, i've joined a few threads in first trimester but didn't settle into any of them.
Its lovely all you guys have stuck together!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi hispirits! So lovely to see you here! Its a great bunch on here we're so lucky to have found each other all that time ago, and now another lovely member for the graduate thread. Sounds like a few might be joining you in being pregnant in a few months lol. 

Lady what a lovely pic, so much hair, Erin is such a baldy still. I think it makes him look older (or Erin look younger lol). Have a great time at the game. Going to the pumpkin patch sounds so lovely, we usually pick one up in the supermarket which just doesn't quite have the same appeal. I don't even know if you can go to a pumpkin patch here. I have seen a couple of Halloween outfits more than costumes, cute sleepsuits with pumpkins etc on. Might get one of those. Will you be going out? Think we'll be at home so just for the few trick or treaters we get. It's not as big here as in the US. 

Baby what a cute pic of callum in your avatar too. That's grear he's doing well with food, Erin is still being so slow to wean. Loves boobie juice far to much lol. All these gorgeous chubby babies, I thought Erin was big but at 19lb at 8 months she's falling behind lol.

And wow on giada trying to throw herself out her cot, and so good you were there when that happened. Erin still makes no attempt to take her weight on her legs so think it'll be a while before we have to lower the cot. That's good you'll get your money back on the formula and that its not some sort of bug or something. Sorry to hear of her pain on pooping. Hope she's back to normal really soon. 

Fizzio, I'd also so love to be a sahm. I don't go back until beginning of Feb but dreading it. Trying not to think about it for now lol. Ignorance is bliss haha. I also don't know much about anti depressants. Could you consider talking to your gp about how you feel about TTC and see if you could start to cone off them a bit sooner maybe. 

Erins been sleeping better until last night she didn't go down until 12.30 and slept til 7.30 (when oh got off a night shift and rang the doorbell for an age because I'd left the key in the lock on the inside so annoying). I found we have what I think is a grain weevil infestation yesterday, I'm so grossed out as I'm a bit ocd on cleaning esp in the kitchen. It must have been going on for a while cos 3 bags of flour ay the back of a cupboard were crawling but they've got everywhere else too, into coffee cups at the back of other cupbaords, onto packaging of other food things. I feel sick thinking about it. All my dishes went through the dishwasher yest and are currently in my living room, I threw so much food away and have started washing all my cans and other sealed packets. They said online you have to be really thorough as if not it'll just happen again. So everything is coming out the kitchen today, all the cupboards, surfaces, floor etc will be sprayes with bleach and left to dry before ot all goes back. Just what I need lol. And I'm now feeling all itchy which is all psychological but kept me awake for at least an hour last night.


----------



## Hispirits

Are some of you getting ready for baby number 2? :happydance: be nice to have some company 
My friend had her IVF baby 14th August, an awful back to back labour after 60 hours!!!!!! they gave her an emergency c section, (and its a savage wound) and she has just found out she's pregnant again, i'm not sure if i feel happy or sad for her. its wonderful she's fallen naturally, but such a shame she's not going to get to enjoy her miracle baby she tried so hard for, i'm worry her section might pop open! bless her.
That infestation sounds nasty i'll feel all itchy an squeamish too, good luck clearing it out.
X


----------



## _dreamer_

A few of the others are planning on TTC soon and a few are considering it. In fact am I the only one planning to wait a couple of years? 

Oh my goodness for your friend, that is soon but they will be so close in age when they're older, that will be lovely, just a bit tough for now. Must be a bit scary on the wound worries, I expect she'll be closely monitored. 

And yes it is soooo horrible on the infestation. I actually said to my oh can we move house now please I need a new kitchen lol.


----------



## babies7777

Hispirits, huge congrats on your bfp!

Dreamer, im itchy just reading that, i thought we had mice just before Alannah was born as i thought i heard scurrying around, we didnt in the end but i didnt sleep well that night so i know what u mean.

Strange, sorry Giada's bum is sore. bless her, hope the cream helps.

Sorry i have been awol but had lots going on, Alannah was in the hospital overnight, cant remember if i already told u all, :wacko: she had the runs and i took her to A+E they said she was fine and to take her home, the next day i wasnt happy as she wasnt herself, went back and by fluke they did a urine test and found 3+ leucocytes so we were admitted, she was given a cannula which was horrendous, they kept having to stick her as they coulnt get a vein and wouldnt use any numbing cream, she was hysterical, screaming it was heartbreaking, in the end the idiots never sent the sample off and by the time they did another she had already been on the meds so it showed nothing,dont know whether it was gastro or a uti now, i was so annoyed, then found out she got mrsa, im convinced it was from my labour stay so she has had to have eye drops, nose drops, hibi scrub wash and powder all week and i had to wash all her bedding daily. They refused to test us at first but i developed blisters that were horrible on my cheek and chin so my gp tested it and confirmed it was mrsa so both me and dh have had the same meds. His swabs came back clear and im waiting for my nose and throat ones. Alannah is being re swabbed on monday, praying the meds have worked and its gone. 

I would love to try for number 2, with the tear i have been so sore that i wasnt even thinking of dtd, cant believe ur friend hispirits managed to dtd so fast after a c section. I hope we can try soon.


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> A few of the others are planning on TTC soon and a few are considering it. In fact am I the only one planning to wait a couple of years?
> 
> Oh my goodness for your friend, that is soon but they will be so close in age when they're older, that will be lovely, just a bit tough for now. Must be a bit scary on the wound worries, I expect she'll be closely monitored.
> 
> And yes it is soooo horrible on the infestation. I actually said to my oh can we move house now please I need a new kitchen lol.

i think i'd want a few years between, but these things happen. :shrug:
She is worried, most her family live in london and she doesn't get a lot of support from her husband, but i'll be there for her:thumbup:
what a lovely excuse for a nice new kitchen :cloud9:


----------



## Hispirits

babies7777 said:


> Hispirits, huge congrats on your bfp!
> 
> Dreamer, im itchy just reading that, i thought we had mice just before Alannah was born as i thought i heard scurrying around, we didnt in the end but i didnt sleep well that night so i know what u mean.
> 
> Strange, sorry Giada's bum is sore. bless her, hope the cream helps.
> 
> Sorry i have been awol but had lots going on, Alannah was in the hospital overnight, cant remember if i already told u all, :wacko: she had the runs and i took her to A+E they said she was fine and to take her home, the next day i wasnt happy as she wasnt herself, went back and by fluke they did a urine test and found 3+ leucocytes so we were admitted, she was given a cannula which was horrendous, they kept having to stick her as they coulnt get a vein and wouldnt use any numbing cream, she was hysterical, screaming it was heartbreaking, in the end the idiots never sent the sample off and by the time they did another she had already been on the meds so it showed nothing,dont know whether it was gastro or a uti now, i was so annoyed, then found out she got mrsa, im convinced it was from my labour stay so she has had to have eye drops, nose drops, hibi scrub wash and powder all week and i had to wash all her bedding daily. They refused to test us at first but i developed blisters that were horrible on my cheek and chin so my gp tested it and confirmed it was mrsa so both me and dh have had the same meds. His swabs came back clear and im waiting for my nose and throat ones. Alannah is being re swabbed on monday, praying the meds have worked and its gone.
> 
> I would love to try for number 2, with the tear i have been so sore that i wasnt even thinking of dtd, cant believe ur friend hispirits managed to dtd so fast after a c section. I hope we can try soon.

Your poor family, i hope you all recover soon. i cant begin to imagine them putting a canula in your tiny baby, ive had the before and find them painful, i can't begin to imagine how much it would hurt a tiny baby. :nope:
TBH i'm not sure my friend has a lot of choice when they dtd if you no what i mean. her DH a bit of a chauvinistic pig, (well thats my opinion which i keep schtum) :blush:


----------



## LadyL

So glad you are joining us Hispirits!! Huge congrats on being pregnant! How are you feeling? Hopefully the m/s is being kind to you. That is crazy about your friend; I'm sure it will be tough at first, but she'll adjust I'm sure. Hopefully, I can join you in being bump buddies soon!! When is your due date? I want to start trying again at the first of the year, but still have to convince my hubby first! So could be a while!!

Babies, so sorry that you and Alannah had to go through that! Poor thing! Babies really are resilient things though. Good thing she won't remember any of it. Hope she gets better soon!

Dreamer, YIKES! on the bugs. I don't even know what a grain weevil is, but it would probably freak me out too! We have had problems with ants getting into our kitchen before and it was a nightmare!! Hope it all gets sorted soon.

Stranje, I think I've seen that octopus costume before...it's really cute. I've also seen the lobster one too. It's really cute, but I'm scared Jack would get so hot in it. It's still pretty warm weather here and Jack is such a hot/sweaty baby anyways. Glad you are getting reimbursed for the formula. I'm sure it was nothing like they say, but best not to take chances. 

I'm thinking of dressing Jack up in a little pumpkin shirt that says his name or something (will have to get someone to make one) and then decorating a box and put him in it, and he can go as a "Jack-in-the-Box". What do you all think? We won't be going trick-or-treating, but there is a little festival type thing on the Square in my hometown on Halloween night that I think we'll take him to. I've never been to this pumpkin patch before, but it sounds fun. They have pig races, and hay rides, and lots of those jumper, bouncy houses for older kids. Should be fun!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Hispirits on your bfp.. and so happy your joining us.. :)

Lady I love the idea of jack in the box made me smile thinking of it.. 

Bryce will be a tiger :) gonna paint his face orange should be fun.. 

Dreamer ick on the bugs i would feel itchy too.. we have also had ants in the kitchen they are very annoying.. hope you get it all sorted soon

We will be ttc end of dec time :) Bryce will be 10 months old.. will be a nice gap..


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Hispirits! Yay!!! How are you 9 weeks already??? Time is flying! You are almost in second trimester!!! Have you heard from futuremama at all? I have tried to message her with no response and she hasn't posted since end of may. I hope she is ok. How are you feeling? Can't believe your friend is pregnant again so soon. She must be so scared. I can't imagine have sex so soon after delivery!!! I waited 8-9 weeks and was still scared! DH and I are not sure we want to have another. We are really 50-50.

Babies777, oh my gosh!!! I'm so sorry for all of you. What is mrsa?? I just hope you are all feeling well soon and I can't believe the hospital messed up like that. Keep us posted and I hope you get some rest :hugs:

Dreamer I am SO sorry about the bugs. I have such a fear of bugs that I really feel for you. Right before giada was born I found a ton of maggots in our cupboards. A jar of something somehow popped open and that is where they mostly were. I stayed up til like 2am throwing out all the food, even if it was canned because I was so freaked, and cleaned everything with lysol. Then I went back and cleaned everythngn with lysol every day for the next week. DH thought I was crazy but i was having nightmares about it. 

Lilrojo - I think that will be great if you have 10 months between the babies. That seems like a perfect age gap! 

Ladyl- I love the jack in the box idea ha ha ha....that totally made me laugh. I forgot again to order the costume!! I am going to order it right now!!


----------



## trixie79

omg girls.....so much information the past few days !!!! conor hanging of my legs so finding it hard to reply!!!!

fizzio i know that you can go on an antidepressant that is safe to use during preg but cant rem which one.

lady jack is soooo cute....love the pic

stranje the spd still would hurt if i was climbing a gate (on the farm) or my legs are very open lol DTD!!!!!

Love the idea of a lobster outfit wer are you getting that???

dont know wat a grain weevil infestation is but it doesnt sound good...

babies hope alannah is much better, that must have been terrible for you all.

baby callum is adorable, glad he is weaning well.

welcome hispirits.....we are all mostly here apart from future....

sorry have to run, conor is such a drama queen and wants me NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

LadyL said:


> So glad you are joining us Hispirits!! Huge congrats on being pregnant! How are you feeling? Hopefully the m/s is being kind to you. That is crazy about your friend; I'm sure it will be tough at first, but she'll adjust I'm sure. Hopefully, I can join you in being bump buddies soon!! When is your due date? I want to start trying again at the first of the year, but still have to convince my hubby first! So could be a while!!

This week i have felt pretty much normal. last week the nausea was unbearable, but this week, nothing at all. i'm due May 19TH. Men are easily convinced when :sex: is involved :winkwink:



lilrojo said:


> Congrats Hispirits on your bfp.. and so happy your joining us.. :)

Thankyou, happy to finally be here!



StranjeGirl said:


> HI Hispirits! Yay!!! How are you 9 weeks already??? Time is flying! You are almost in second trimester!!! Have you heard from futuremama at all? I have tried to message her with no response and she hasn't posted since end of may. I hope she is ok. How are you feeling? Can't believe your friend is pregnant again so soon. She must be so scared. I can't imagine have sex so soon after delivery!!! I waited 8-9 weeks and was still scared! DH and I are not sure we want to have another. We are really 50-50.

i know i can't believe it its going fast for me too, i think its because i'm not worrying. Previous pregnancys i've been so worried about m/c that the days go by like years, but this time, plain sailing :boat: 
No i haven't heard from future, have you private messaged her? she may get an email if you do. 
I feel fine, i tiny bit anxious that i'm not suffering, but i know next week i could feel like crap again so thinking of this week as a bit of respite.
My dh would be really understanding about DTD after labour. my friends hubby on the other hand, i think he would wander.she found some dirty texts on his phone to another girl from when she was pregnant. he came up wuth some lame excuse, which i don't believe, she's only 22, only been married a year, i worry for her. but i can't say what i think its not my place.
just makes me feel lucky my hubby is such a doll :winkwink:
are you sure you want to know what MRSA is? its a really bad bacterial infections which is hard to treat with regular antibiotics, and if not treated can be life threatening, its usually picked up in hospitals and i think its carried in the nose. its awful. we had a bad outbreak here a few years ago and a few people died, but it was new then, we have much better knowledge and medication for it now. at the time it was very bad. my 1st love died from it. after being hospitalised from a car crash.it broke my heart. so sad
however BABIES777 has nothing to worry about, as its been caught and treated. and we are much more aware of it now. 



trixie79 said:


> omg girls.....so much information the past few days !!!! conor hanging of my legs so finding it hard to reply!!!!
> 
> fizzio i know that you can go on an antidepressant that is safe to use during preg but cant rem which one.
> 
> lady jack is soooo cute....love the pic
> 
> stranje the spd still would hurt if i was climbing a gate (on the farm) or my legs are very open lol DTD!!!!!
> 
> Love the idea of a lobster outfit wer are you getting that???
> 
> dont know wat a grain weevil infestation is but it doesnt sound good...
> 
> babies hope alannah is much better, that must have been terrible for you all.
> 
> baby callum is adorable, glad he is weaning well.
> 
> welcome hispirits.....we are all mostly here apart from future....
> 
> sorry have to run, conor is such a drama queen and wants me NOW!!!!!!!

have a lovely weekend xxx


OO look my babies now an olive! how sweet. :happydance:


----------



## LadyL

Congrats on being an olive Hispirits!! 

Stranje, Hispirits is right about the Mrsa. It's a type of staph infection. I see it a lot in people who are in the hospital. It is an infection you can get while in the hospital. Some people have it, and never know they do. Actually, I probably have it colonized simply bc I'm around it all the time. But it's only when it gets into the blood or something where it can be life-threatening. It is a drug-resistant type of staph, so there are very few antibiotics that can treat it. Hispirits, so sorry that you lost a loved one to it. But you are right, it's much less common for really bad things to happen now that healthcare professionals know so much more about it. Little Alannah will be just fine!!


----------



## LadyL

Oh and trixie, sorry conor has had your hands full lately! Jack is being a drama queen today too! Just hard to get settled. I think it's those blasted teeth!! 
And the lobster outfit is cute!! I've seen a pic of someone who dressed their kid up as a lobster and they went as a chef! It was super cute! You can google Halloween costumes and tons of sites will pop up. It's on nearly all of them.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Olive day Hispirits :) 9 weeks wahoo 

Hope everyone is doing well.. not much going on here.. ordered some more cbfm test sticks off of ebay.. should be the last box i will ever buy.. got them for 31 dollars so not bad.. good till march of 2013.. Raining here and just plain icky and cold.. 

Have a good weekend


----------



## trixie79

Phew thank god for bed time!!! At least I know he will sleep for the next few hours!!! Generally he will sleep till 6 but it's killing me..... Sleep while you can hispirits!!!!

I was sure whether to get Conor anything for Halloween cause its not such a big deal in Ireland... So not sure???would love to dress him up as the octopus but no one will see him only me!!

God I'm just so tired!! Do you think we ever recharge the batteries!!!??still not losing any weight either, it sucks! SW isn't working for me as I love my cereal and bread! Prob why I can't lose it!!!mite try weight watchers ...

Rite x factor time!!! Um cup of coffee time!!


----------



## Hispirits

Trix, I joined WW the day before I got my bfp, paid a month in advance, it looked very good though. I'd rejoin after I've had the baby. It's a bit similar to SW now, most fruit and veg are free food. You get about 27-29 points aday, plus 49 points to use (if you want) throught the week. So you can have 7 extra points aday or have a take away one night. You have to burn 200 cal In exercise each day.
X


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone!!

Hispirits I am so sorry that you lost someone to msra. That is terrible :hugs: I an glad that things are more advanced now that they can treat it. Congrats on being an olive!!! I was pretty lucky and didn't have bad morning sickness, but I do remember that right at 9 weeks the nausea I did have completely stopped, and then at 10 weeks it seemed to come back 10 times worse for a little bit. It came and went after 9 weeks. I hope it doesn't come back to badly for you. WHen is your next scan? I did private message futrue a while ago but no response :( I hope she rejoins us someday. 

Trixie, how is conor and the constipation? Giada is having some problems but not sure if it is constipation or not. I am still fighting the last bit of this yeasty rash. It got about 85% better right away when the diarrhea stopped, but it just won't clear up past that. I went to the health food store today and got some natural stuff so we'll see if that helps. Will the spd ever go away? My pain is MUCH better. I can walk without feeling it, but will it ever be completely gone? I ended up ordering giada the octopus last night. I had a hard time deciding but dh loved that one and I loved it too. I think part of it is because the baby in the picture is so cute lol. I'll have to send a pic when she wears it!

Lilrojo crossing my fingers for you!!!

Well giada was very restless last night. She woke up at 4:30 and fussed for a minute and then went back to sleep but was face down so I had to move her. Then the same thing happened at 5:30, and then she woke up at 6:20 for the day. It was still dark out and I am so worried about the time change coming up in a few weeks!!! Ok, i better get to bed in case it is another restless night! HOpe everyone is well!


----------



## trixie79

Gosh I forgot abt the time change coming up!! Crap!
Conor doing much better with the constipation, must be the prune juice, he had a massive one today!!
Spd doesn't really affect me much, but would feel it abit if I did much exercise!
Sorry abt the rash hope the natural stuff works poor wee pet.
Hisipirts I think I'll try the WW... Mite join if I get a chance tomorrow only thing is its online which is abit crap.... SW seems to have taken over in my part of the world!!!


----------



## lilrojo

happy 9 months to connor trixie


----------



## LadyL

Hi everyone!! How is everybody?
Claire, haven't heard from you in a while. How are you doing? Hoping you and Darcey are well and adjusting as best you can.

So, I'm not even sure how we got this subject, but DH and I had a discussion about when we want to start TTC #2. And he said when Jack is a year old!!! YAY! I was really worried it was going to be like 2 or 3 more years at least. Really can't believe it! So only 4 more months to wait!! But then I think, ONLY 4 more months!!! Yikes! That's not very long, will I even be ready then?....

Then, we somehow got into an argument about finances....Blah. We are not struggling for money or anything, but I think sometimes he forgets that I work less hours now and make about $500 less a month, but still have the same bills. (We have separate accounts....his check goes into one account, and mine goes into another, but we each have access to both.). But I always buy the groceries and things for the house, and of course all of Jack's clothes, toys, etc. So not only do I make less, I have to pay for more because Jack's needs are added to our living expenses. 
Also, last week, his parents signed over all of their land, homes (which includes our house), and all of their assets to us. So we essentially just became multiple home owners and land owners!! And it's a LOT of land. His parents were dairy farmers and used to have dairy cows, but now they just have regular cows that they breed and sell, so that's why they have so much land. And now we are having to figure out what we want to do with all of it. Since we both work outside the home, we are going to have to lease out a lot of it so it will still be taken care of without us having to do the upkeep. Anyways, it's a lot to have to worry about, plus having to be sure we have the money to pay the taxes on all of the land. The reason for doing all of this is because his parents are older (in their 70s), and DH is an only child, so it will all fall on him when his parents pass away. And it is much less in costs if they sign it over to us rather than it falling on us when they die. So we've just had a lot to think about over the last week. We are even thinking of building a house, since the one we live in now is rather small and old (it's over 100 yrs old), and we are quickly outgrowing it! So many decisions!!! When did I become a grown-up and have to worry about these things??

Sorry I went off on a rant there!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## lilrojo

Lady looks like you have a lot on your plate.. yay for agreeing on when to ttc number 2 and i would love to build my own house.. if only we could afford it.. :)

Really hope everyone is well.. Must dash off to make a bottle and get lo a nap.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

My PC seems to be working ok for BnB today for the first time in ages! Oh dear so much to reply to lol.

Claire how is Darcey? And how are you doing? 

Hispirits aw May 19th is my mums birthday. COngrats on the olive, only 3 more days and you'll be something else!!! How are you feeling today? Forgotten already when your next appointment/scan is but hope all goes well. I remember looking forward to each so much, each made it feel more real, and I found out more about my LO and was progressing towards meeting her.

Happy 9 months Conor!

Wow Lady on TTC when Jack is 1, not long at all. Can't believe some of us will be TTC number 2/3 soon, and will be pregnant again. Such a journey we've all been on together. Sounds like you have a lot going on at the moment, and rather stressful, hope you get it all sorted.

Stranj, glad Giada's nappy rash is so much better, hope that last little bit clears up soon.

You'll have to try post some piccies of these halloween costumes!

AFM I took EVERYTHING out of the kitchen and cleaned, scrubbed, bleached all the cupboards inside and out and work surfaces, floors etc lol. All dishes that could went through the dishwasher, all the others were scrubbed in hot water. I threw out so much food, and all cardboard boxes as they seemed to get into all cardboard even things like the tin foil box. All food I buy now will go into glass storage containers, or at least get the cardboard outer thrown and the inner put into another plastic bag. I even took labels off cans, and washed them haha. Everythings back in now but it took me 3 days, would have only taken 1 prior to Erin!

We're going swimming tomorrow, OH is coming so that will be lovely. Second tooth has now cut through, and in the last few days shes started getting up on to her knees a bit so she's finally beginning the crawling process! I finally have sorted my return to work date as 12th February. I will go back 3 days a week for the first 4 weeks (using hols) then up to 4 days. Can't believe how fast its coming around, making the most of mat leave!!!!


----------



## LadyL

We would have to sell some land in order to afford building a new house. Plus, if we did, we'd end up with 3 houses eventually. And we really don't want to have to worry about all of that later on down the road. We really want to just move into his parents house since it's bigger and just have it remodeled. But we can't just ask them, "hey will y'all switch houses with us?" Would be kind of odd. We're hoping in the next few years they'll offer to switch with us, since its only 2 of them and our family will be outgrowing our current house. Oh well, time will tell I guess.


----------



## LadyL

Oh my dreamer, you've been one busy lady getting your house back in order! I bet you're glad to have that out of the way. So good to hear Erin is making progress on crawling, but enjoy her being stationary for now!! It is crazy how fast those little legs can move, and they are into everything so fast!


----------



## trixie79

God lady that is a lot to deal with , all part of growing up!!!! We prob will end up in Canada as OH gas land there which is coming up for development but to be honest I really don't want to move Conor away from my parents! So even though we are going through the visa process I'm still not sure we will go for long! I told OH I would go for a year to try it!!!

Can't believd Conor is 9 months! Started crawling up the stairs today... Only 2 steps though!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19929249

I hope especially you US ladies can open this, really made me chuckle knowing the different words that have come up on bnb. It's funny because so many words on there I'd use and think everyone else would use them too, I guess the article is saying that now you girls would use these British words, probably bnb plays a part hahaha


----------



## LadyL

Haha! Thanks for the link dreamer. That is pretty funny. I do use some of those words. Especially wonky. I think I started saying it after reading all the Harry Potter books. Ron always said wonky a lot! Never have heard of chav though. 
I think a lot of those are somewhat common around here. But there are some British words that Americans use that mean something totally different. Like, a rubber is an eraser in the UK and a rubber here is slang for a condom! Haha! And a cigarette is a fag there, and fag here is a really durrogatory word for a gay man. It's def inappropriate to call someone that. If someone over here asked someone if they had a rubber and a fag, they would probably get punched in the face! Haha! 

Oh and speaking of Harry Potter, have any of you read JK Rowling's new book yet? "A Casual Vacancy". I've started reading it. I'm about half way through. Def very different than HP, but still pretty good.


----------



## trixie79

i loved the HP books but havent had a chance to get the new one by her. is it worth buying???

love the link, even in ireland we use different words to describe things that other countries are just catching on to.....like wats the craic??!!!


----------



## trixie79

if you get a chance read this.....will put you off having kids!!! but sooooo true it made me chuckle!!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-taking-mummy-blogs-storm-MIGHT-just-off.html

you may have to copy and paste it on to google! useless at these things!


----------



## _dreamer_

Lol lady, that's great. We use fag interchangeably with gay man and cigarette - no idea why.

Haha that was hilarious trix. 

Id forgotten the new jk Rowling book was out. I loved all the Hp books, will give this one a go. 

We've got a busy day today. Our local fair is in town. Its no where near as big as yours you described lady (i think it was you anyways lol), its just a load of fair ground rides that get set up for 3 days in our town center and there's a few food stalls. We're going for a walk around this evening with Erin but not sure what she'll make of it. I've just received the ergo carrier we ordered so will be using that. We're off swimming shortly, I've made a chicken casserole this morning which is in the slow cooker, and we're going to visit my sister this afternoon. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Hispirits

:rofl: you guys crack me up. (i hope in America 'crack me up' means the same as it does in england :blush:)
i read the reviews on JK's new book it and they weren't great so i didn't bother with it. 
I'm still feeling pretty good, i went back to work this week after being signed off for two weeks, and although it was good to be back 9 hrs on my feet a day is hard work, i am exhausted today, luckily i only do 3 days a week, but the other 4 are spent recovering and preparing for the next stint.

i have a scan tuesday, i'm also in hospital tuesday, wednesday & thursday while they runs some tests on my brain (which they have to find first, so i could be there a while longer) its nothing serious just to do with my epilepsy, but hey, i get another 2 days off work and get to sit in bed for 3 days so i'm up for that.

the following week i have my first midwife appointment wednesday 31st, Halloween, i hope thats a good omen? i'll be 11.5 weeks then and hopefully the following week i'll get my 12 week scan, although i'm not holding my breath i suspect it will end up being week 13 as i'm seeing the MW a bit late.
So lots of mini milestone to keep me going.
i can't wait to see my baby on tuesday to see that everything ok, its horrible not knowing whats going on in there. i was going to get a doppler, but i scared it will cause me unnecessary stress if i can't pick the baby up on it. 
How far gone were you guys when you heard the babies heart beat for the first time?

The EPU also said the would scan me in between 12 & 20 weeks for piece of mind which was nice, i'm going to crack and find out what it is at that one. 

Lady L
if you think some of our slangs are funny. You need to watch the inbetweeners movie, it hasn't been too successful over your side of the pond, but here it is the epitome of how teenage boys think and speak, its crude and disgusting, but thats our sense of humour, my and my hubby think its hilarious. 

have a great weekend everybody. xxx


----------



## trixie79

I love camilia drops!!!!!!

Happy 10 weeks hispirit!


----------



## LadyL

Thanks Hispirits. Will def try to check that movie out. I love crude and disgusting humor! Haha! Good luck with your scan and tests next week. Hope it all goes ok for you! Happy 10 weeks! 

So Jack, my mom, MIL, and I went to the pumpkin patch today! It was so much fun!! Jack seemed like he enjoyed it. It was so cute. They had a little animal farm and it was set up like a little village....they had a Goatel 6 (like the Motel 6) where the goats were; a MOObil gas station (like the Mobil gas stations we have here) where the cows were, a Horspital (like a hospital), where the horses were, and a Chicken Church. It was so stinkin' cute! Then they had a big play area, but we didn't go there bc Jack isn't big enough. And they also had pig races! Can't wait to take Jack back next year when he's bigger and can enjoy it more. Then we went on a hay ride to the pumpkin patch and Jack picked us out a pumpkin......

Here's a few pics of my little "Jack"-o-Lantern on the hay ride and the pumpkin patch.....
 



Attached Files:







68304_10100490884699986_313130026_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3









421136_10100490884485416_1199965849_n.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 2









12785_10100490882649096_1683882103_n.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 3









36549_10100490882020356_136208995_n.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babies7777

Aww lady those pics are so cute. We went yesterday with Alannah and i was saying to dh this time next year Alannah will be walking and choosing a pumpkin herself.

So we finally dtd, it was pretty painful, like a stinging stretching pain and i bled fresh red blood both times we tried. It is just after sex then stops, does anyone have any idea why im bleeding? its def not post preg bleeding that stopped ages ago, my stitches have gone, could it be the tear isnt healed and sex pulls on it to cause bleeding then stops? is this to be expected? the thought of going to the gp and them wanting to do a speculum exam is scaring me, as that can be uncomfy normally never mind after tearing. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## _dreamer_

Lady the pics of your 'jack o lantern' are just adorable!!! Babies7777 did you go to a pumpkin patch in the UK? I've never heard of them here as being a place to go (guess they most grow somewhere though lol), would love to find one locally to take Erin to!! I'm just bidding on a little pumpkin outfit on ebay hehe, the baby group I go to on a Wed has said dress them up on halloween if we like so I decided to go for an outfit. 

Trix I'm guessing the camilia drops have helped with the teething?

Babies7777 ouch on dtd. It hurt me a lot when we first tried at 7 or 8 weeks, and felt like I was about to split open down there as it was stinging and was just sooo painful when oh tried to get inside me (sorry tmi), I waited a bit longer and it did get a little bit less sore with time but to be honest it still is a bit tender at first even now, have to take it slow but nothing as bad as it was. I had 3 or 4 stitches. The bleeding I'm not too sure. I'm guessing as its red its not old blood, so maybe you are slightly knocking a wound that hasnt quite healed, maybe it was a split further up than your stitches. Have you had your 6 week pp check? Maybe wait a couple of weeks before trying again to give it more chance to heal, and see what happens. If it does continue, I would consider going to the GP. I know its not nice, but they can see whats going on for you. I had a smear test at about 6 months pp (I know thats a bit later on from where you are) and it didnt hurt at all - I had to actually ask if she'd done it!

Hispirits, bet you're excited for the scan, let us know how it goes. And hope all goes well in hospital for your tests, enjoy putting your feet up hehe

Ooo Erin is rocking back and forward on all 4's now. She's picking it up so quickly!


----------



## trixie79

Ah jack is soooo adorable and a full head of hair!! Conor has a good bit but still wispy! We went to a pumpkin patch here too in castleward you can google that it's in northern Ireland!its really gorg but the weather kind of dampened it if you know wat I mean!!!!must upload some photos!

I agree with dreamer babies, defi get it checked out if it continues. 

Congrats on Erin rocking whoo hoo!!!

Well I checked OH phone tonite and thank god nothing to worry abt..... Haven't done it in years though so don't feel too guilty!!!! But there wer a few texts to the mum of his 8 year old... They wer having a right ole barney.... Talking court action and all?? This is cause he pays her 500 euros a month maintenance which I thought was extortionate so asked him to reduce it, but that was ages ago and he did to 400 I think, but she was also complaining that he left her home late after the pumpkin patch like one hour late. So he has flipped out and is taking her to court do get proper access rules and give her the right maintainence. 
Of course I didn't know any if this and I'm really shocked.... But not mentioning it and staying well and truly out of it!!

Oh and yes the camilia drops are really helping Conor, 6 th tooth coming!!!!


----------



## trixie79

took this last nite....im not treat at photos but at least you can see his height and how big he is!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Trixie he is a tall boy.. cant believe how fast our babies are growing...

Yay for Erin rocking dreamer.. !! Bryce has been doing it too but going nowhere lol.. yet :)

Hope the tests go well Hispirits!!

Lady Jack is just too cute.. :) Happy you had fun.. sounds like a fun place!


----------



## babies7777

Yes its our local farm they do pick ur own of most things in season, its so much fun, we also got corn on the cob.

I got Alannah the pumpkin babygrow from tesco if u have seen it and the first halloween bib, im excited to put her in it. We have a fun day at the local childrens centre so she will be wearing it then.

I have my smear in a couple of weeks, if she can even do it, thanks for your advice, who knew stitches could cause so much pain. I did have my 6 week check but the gp is rubbish and never even asked if down there was ok. 




_dreamer_ said:


> Lady the pics of your 'jack o lantern' are just adorable!!! Babies7777 did you go to a pumpkin patch in the UK? I've never heard of them here as being a place to go (guess they most grow somewhere though lol), would love to find one locally to take Erin to!! I'm just bidding on a little pumpkin outfit on ebay hehe, the baby group I go to on a Wed has said dress them up on halloween if we like so I decided to go for an outfit.
> 
> Trix I'm guessing the camilia drops have helped with the teething?
> 
> Babies7777 ouch on dtd. It hurt me a lot when we first tried at 7 or 8 weeks, and felt like I was about to split open down there as it was stinging and was just sooo painful when oh tried to get inside me (sorry tmi), I waited a bit longer and it did get a little bit less sore with time but to be honest it still is a bit tender at first even now, have to take it slow but nothing as bad as it was. I had 3 or 4 stitches. The bleeding I'm not too sure. I'm guessing as its red its not old blood, so maybe you are slightly knocking a wound that hasnt quite healed, maybe it was a split further up than your stitches. Have you had your 6 week pp check? Maybe wait a couple of weeks before trying again to give it more chance to heal, and see what happens. If it does continue, I would consider going to the GP. I know its not nice, but they can see whats going on for you. I had a smear test at about 6 months pp (I know thats a bit later on from where you are) and it didnt hurt at all - I had to actually ask if she'd done it!
> 
> Hispirits, bet you're excited for the scan, let us know how it goes. And hope all goes well in hospital for your tests, enjoy putting your feet up hehe
> 
> Ooo Erin is rocking back and forward on all 4's now. She's picking it up so quickly!


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## _dreamer_

Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies, what cute pics you have :) I also have a pumpkin outfit for darcey.
> Great to see you here hispirits, hope the scan goes well.
> 
> As for me Darcey now has four teeth, they all came through within two weeks. Shes happily chomping away on finger foods now.
> She still isn't crawling yet, like Erin shes rocking back and forth and gets one leg forward but then falls. I dont think it will be long.
> Shes fully recovered from her bronchilits and back to her usual self.
> As for hubby and I, he wants to come back. Still denying that its nothing more then friendship. He says he missing me and LO and wants our old life back and to make our marriage work. I think Im going to give it another go. We've been togther for 10yrs, we're married and have a baby. If I dont give it a go, I think I might always wonder or regret it. It might work out, it might not but I cant let it go without giving it a shot.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and the babies are doing well x

Hi Claire, I have a friend whos hubby recently broke things off saying he wasn't in love anymore etc and they've just got back together to give things another go, she said the same that they'd been together 9 years, were married (no babies yet) and so that's what they're doing. She seemed happier than ever yest, I know she was really worried about her family and friends reactions and that they'd supported her through the break up but like we were discussing and saying the same that she'd always wonder and regret not trying. At the end of the day its your life and youve got to do what makes you happy, and I wish you all the best hun. 

On the rocking its so cute hey! Erin also clapped hands for the first time today a good few times. Love seeing them do new things.


----------



## trixie79

claire do wat you feel in your heart...we are here for you xxxxxxxxx

i would have regreted not getting back with james, just regret not making him sweat more!


----------



## Hispirits

Claire. A couple of years after I was married, I found some texts on my husbands phone. I won't go into detail I'm on my phone. But he said it was a friendship, and I believed him, I know if I hadn't caught it when I did it could of gone further. I kicked him out. But missed him. We gave it another go, it was his last chance. And I swear, ever since we have been so much better and stronger. It was hard the 1st year. But now. I'd go close to saying our relationship is perfect. We laugh and play about so much. And I live him more now than when I married him. 
Be strong honey, love conquers all.
I'm in hospital no wifi so on my phone spelling may be a bit dodgy.

Had scan this morning. Everything's fine. 
I laughed at something the sonographer said and straight after the baby started moving and wriggling, looked like it was giving us a wave. It was the best! X
Hubby's bringing me a dongle in the korning so I can have a good read of your posts and a good chat back xxx


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone!
I am so behind in posts!!! I'm having arm, wrist and finger pain so im trying not to type that much, and strangely my feet are bothering me too. I feel like an old lady!
Claire Im so glad that you came to a decision you feel comfortable with. I would imagine that a lot of guys freak out when a baby is on the way. It's pretty scary if you think about it and I do think women are just better with accepting the thought of future changes. You definitely don't want to have regrets in the future, and if you don't give it a second chance it sounds like you may always wonder if things could have been rectified. Good for you for being strong and doing what is best for you! I hope you see a big change from him!! 
HIspirits so glad scan went well!! Couldn't be more happy for you!! Hope you are doing ok with your other tests :)
Dreamer get ready for the crawling!!!! It's so cute when they finally start!
Lady I love the pictures! What a handsome little guy!!!
Trixie sounds like camilla worked well! I use it every night along with hylands teething tablets. ALthough giada still only has 2 teeth!!! We see a big white thing on top front but dont feel anything yet?? She was up at midnight last night :( Her schedule was thrown off yesterday so maybe that is why.
babies777 how is everything??
We bought her the octopus constume but it seems soooo uncomfortable and the head doesnt really fit. So we picked one up at costco for very cheap and it is a cute little elephant. Cant wait to go to the pumpkin patch this weekend! She's still on soy and is having hard poops. I swear it's one of the other. I may start doing half and half pretty soon. HOping its not a dairy allergy, although she is still eating yogurt. 
so this is off topic, but i splurged and bought a roomba at costco the other day. It's the robot that vacuums for you. It was $300 but it kills my back to vacuum so I thought it was worth it. THis thing is amazing!!!! I had vacuumed and steam mopped the night before because I wanted to see if it picked up anything that I didnt. I just did the living/dining area and kitchen. It went for over an hour (I dont have a big place, fairly small) and I couldn't believe all that it picked up, especially dust and lint. It went under all furniture. I was shocked and am soooo happy to have it. I have wood floors that get so dusty and the baby constantly has my hair stuck to her etc. Anyway, wanted to let you all know in case anyone is having back problems and doesnt want to vacuum!!
Hope everyone else is doing well! :)
So this is off topic


----------



## trixie79

Well girls I fell down the stairs tonie with Conor!!! He is grand just cried outta shock but hurt my arm pretty bad.. Not broken thank god but very badly bruised can hardly move, can't lift Conor tomorrow it for the next few days... Still in shock actually!
:(


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh no trix! So sorry you fell! Hope your arm heals quickly. Glad conor was ok though. 

Wow stranj, vacuum robot sounds amazing I want one lol. Never heard of it before. Bet giada will look so cute as an elephant, if you can, post a pic! 

Hispirits, so glad the scan went well, so exciting. Hope you're not too bored in hospital


----------



## Claire1

Oh Trixie, hope your arm gets better soon. Ive stumbled a couple times but not quite fallen. The LO's are so fidgety now, its no wonder these things happen x


----------



## Hispirits

strange and trixie hope you both feel better with your aches and pains.
the vacum robot sounds awesome!! 
i wonder if it could teach my hubby a thing or too? he's such a lazy swine lol

i just got home from the hospital and i'm so glad to be back, it was so boring. i went in feeling fine and have come home feeling drained and crappy.

i weren't allowed to leave my room because it meant disconnecting the wires in my head from the computer, so i had to go on a camode, nice! :blush:
my blood pressure feel through the floor, and they wanted to keep me in til tomorrow, but i came home, being bed ridden was not doing me any good.

so i'm all crabby, going to get fish and chips and get in my own bed for a decent nights sleep! 

xxxxx


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, thankfully im feeling a good bit better, i can now lift the baby and not as sore.....the elbow is black blue and yellow!and serious carpet burns too!
ah well, at least conor is good. it could have been so much worse. 

conor is doing well, although now that he is standing, half cruising and trying to climb everything he is black and blue from banging into things or falling over!!.....sleeping much better but the clock goes back tonite and im dreading the 4am wake up call im going to get!!

hope your all well......glad your scan went well his, its so lovely to see them move abt...i actually am missing being pregnant!!


----------



## lilrojo

Oh wow trixie sorry to hear about your fall. im a bit behind but happy to hear all is okay and connor was fine.. how scary.. and of course we all take the brunt of it and protect our babies... ouchy.. 

Hi happy to hear your scan went well.. hope your rested up and feeling better.. :)

Hope everyone is doing well.. 

Bryce is army crawling all over the house now, getting so much faster lol.. he has been for a while now but now is faster... time to babyproof, again lol.. and teach my daughter to keep little things picked up :) should be fun.. cant believe he's 8.5 month now.. ekks.. time if flying.. 

so excited for halloween.. Im almost over my pinkeye.. wed i can wear my contacts again!! cant wait.. and no one else got it so a big big plus..


----------



## trixie79

Must have missed that Iil... Wats pinkeye ???glad your better now! 

Any one know wer you can get a cheap steam mop??? My floors are so dirty even though I'm constantly cleaning them! I'd say if I got the vacuum robot he would never stop!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hows everyone?

Glad you are feeling a bit better trix. I think pinkeye is what we call conjunctivitis (eye infection anyways). 

Erin has now cut her 4th tooth!! The top two side ones have come through. The clocks going back an hour has been great for us and the past few nights Erin has gone down at between 7.30 and 8 and woken at 7.30. She's still varied on how often she wakes, she did 3 times the other night but only twice last night and once the night before. We have her 8-12 month development review on the 7th nov so going to speak to them about how slowly weaning is going, and also that she will only nurse to sleep for naps and bed. It's starting to drain me, and I'm getting worried that she cant self soothe at all, and for when I go back to work and she's at nursery. Considering doing controlled crying but think we're going to find it soooo hard because we never leave her to cry. I went out last night for just an hour, but Erin woke up just after I'd left, and she screamed the whole time for my OH, she was hysterically sobbing when I got home and only nursing her calmed her down and got her back to sleep. 

Anyways she's 9 months today!!! Happy halloween everyone...hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## trixie79

Ah she is so cute!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh trixie I am so sorry about your fall :( I am glad that you are recovering and that both you and conor are ok. It's a good reminder to all of us to be extra aware. The same happened to my friend when her lo was a little younger than conor. Hope your arm heals soon!

Adorable pics dreamer!!!! We got an elephant costume for giada as the octopus one was way too uncomfortable. I will have tp post a pic tomorrow. 

Lilrojo I don't know how you do it with two, and now thinking of a third!! Ahhhh!! I admire you. I think I would have lost my mind! I feel so overwhelmed with one. I hope baby proofing goes well. 

Giada pulled herself up on a chair today so I guess I will have to do more baby proofing soon. 

So glad you are done with the hospital hispirits. How are you feeling and when is your next scan? 

I'm feeling a bit down tonight. It's halloween, my favorite day of the year and also the anniversary of when dh and I decided to become exclusive, and he proposed on halloween the year after. Anyway, dh had to leave at 6am this morning for work and won't be back til friday I was devastated as it is giada's first halloween, and obviously he was bummed too. I am also upset because we always get each other a halloween card and acknowledge our anniversary and this year it seems he totally blew me off. On top of that he said he would be back at the hotel after dinner and I was looking forward to talking to him before bed, and it is 12:10 in the morning and he is still not back. He called me at 10:30 from the restaurant saying that he was going to be late because they are at a really nice restaurant with someone from work, but I am still upset. I know he isn't out with girls or anything, and the guy who he is with from his office here is very religious (Jehovah's Witness) so they wouldn't be doing anything I wouldn't approve of, but I still feel blown off and upset. Sorry I just needed to vent. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! :)


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> Hows everyone?
> 
> Glad you are feeling a bit better trix. I think pinkeye is what we call conjunctivitis (eye infection anyways).
> 
> Erin has now cut her 4th tooth!! The top two side ones have come through. The clocks going back an hour has been great for us and the past few nights Erin has gone down at between 7.30 and 8 and woken at 7.30. She's still varied on how often she wakes, she did 3 times the other night but only twice last night and once the night before. We have her 8-12 month development review on the 7th nov so going to speak to them about how slowly weaning is going, and also that she will only nurse to sleep for naps and bed. It's starting to drain me, and I'm getting worried that she cant self soothe at all, and for when I go back to work and she's at nursery. Considering doing controlled crying but think we're going to find it soooo hard because we never leave her to cry. I went out last night for just an hour, but Erin woke up just after I'd left, and she screamed the whole time for my OH, she was hysterically sobbing when I got home and only nursing her calmed her down and got her back to sleep.
> 
> Anyways she's 9 months today!!! Happy halloween everyone...hope you're all having a good day!


she a beauty!



StranjeGirl said:


> Oh trixie I am so sorry about your fall :( I am glad that you are recovering and that both you and conor are ok. It's a good reminder to all of us to be extra aware. The same happened to my friend when her lo was a little younger than conor. Hope your arm heals soon!
> 
> Adorable pics dreamer!!!! We got an elephant costume for giada as the octopus one was way too uncomfortable. I will have tp post a pic tomorrow.
> 
> Lilrojo I don't know how you do it with two, and now thinking of a third!! Ahhhh!! I admire you. I think I would have lost my mind! I feel so overwhelmed with one. I hope baby proofing goes well.
> 
> Giada pulled herself up on a chair today so I guess I will have to do more baby proofing soon.
> 
> So glad you are done with the hospital hispirits. How are you feeling and when is your next scan?
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down tonight. It's halloween, my favorite day of the year and also the anniversary of when dh and I decided to become exclusive, and he proposed on halloween the year after. Anyway, dh had to leave at 6am this morning for work and won't be back til friday I was devastated as it is giada's first halloween, and obviously he was bummed too. I am also upset because we always get each other a halloween card and acknowledge our anniversary and this year it seems he totally blew me off. On top of that he said he would be back at the hotel after dinner and I was looking forward to talking to him before bed, and it is 12:10 in the morning and he is still not back. He called me at 10:30 from the restaurant saying that he was going to be late because they are at a really nice restaurant with someone from work, but I am still upset. I know he isn't out with girls or anything, and the guy who he is with from his office here is very religious (Jehovah's Witness) so they wouldn't be doing anything I wouldn't approve of, but I still feel blown off and upset. Sorry I just needed to vent.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!! :)

i hope your feeling better now hun. bless ya.

i'm all good thanks everyone. suffering with headaches this week and a bit tired, but hey 12 weeks saturday, :happydance: 
if i werent pregnant id got get p****d to celebrate! oh well a chinese will have to do.
i never thought i'd get this far.
my next scan is monday 12th, i'll be just over 13 weeks, they are doing the downs screening too.
i met my midwife yesterday, i was so relieved she was fabulous! she sent me away with the wad of forms and she's coming to see me tuesday to go through it all with me.
i got an angelsounds doppler tuesday, had no luck picking baby up on it. but the next day the midwife got it no sweat, such a lovely sound!!! like a little train :laugh2:
so i sent my angelsounds back to amazon and brought a hi bebe off ebay. i'm hoping i'll have more luck with it.

when did you guys start to have a proper bump? i feel like i'm growing out side ways not front ways, my hips feel massive, i feel as wide as a barge!

also when did you feel the first proper kick/movement?

i'll be bombarding you guys form now til may, so be prepared! lol


----------



## trixie79

well girls, hope you all had a nice weekend....how is everyone?

claire how are you and hubby??

his your 12 weeks today congrats....time just flies by ...enjoy!! i felt conor and the triplets really early from abt 13/14 weeks but it was more a tingling than a kick...think i got a real kick at abt 16 weeks...i think!

stranje hope your feeling better, men just dont think like we do....unfortunately!

we had a wedding yesterday and it was lovely, conor went to the childminders overnight and slept from 7.30 till 7.30 eh!!! wat the hell are my doing wrong!

i started the controlled crying technique on thurs nite buut conor doesnt really cry anymore, just when he is really tired....so i gave him his bottle at 6.45 an hour early and put him in his cot awake and waited.......took an hour but he went over himself and slept till 2 then i picked him up, in2 bed and then ptu him back and he slept till 7am.......but jarka said that he fell asleep in her arms last nite and then slept all nite....so dont know wat to do!!!!??????

wat do you all do?? i would have given him weetabix at 6.45 and bottle at 7.30 but the sleep therapist at work told me to miss out the supper and give a bottle before he gets overtired.....she says to give it at 6.30 and take him upstairs awake and put him down....

im sooo tired and have been for 9 1/2 months, something need to change, so i think ill try the same tonite and see how he gets on.
also his naps are all over the place, so i need to sort that out too!.....he kinda dropped the 4pm one but fights the tiredness....so generally he naps in the morning for 1/2 hour and 1 1/2 hours anytime in the afternoon, its just hard when you need to go out of the house and dont know when to go!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hispirits, congrats on reaching 12 weeks! that's grear that your midwife is lovely. In the US will you gave that midwife for your labour? I showed really quickly as I was a size 8, she had no where else to hide lol. Without clothes on I had a little bump by 11 weeks, I think when I announced at 13 weeks you could see a little bump if I wore a tighter top, then by 16 weeks I'd say you could def tell I was pregnant. Miss my bump! And on feeling her kick...I felt little pokes first like being poked from inside with the end of a pen or something. I'll have a look in my preg journal and see when that was as I can't remember. 

Trix, we're also thinking about trying controlled crying, I posted in the support thread in baby club though as Im really unsure how it will work for us. She only nurses to sleep and is waking 3 times most nights wanting milk. I know she shouldn't need night feeds but Im struggling on how to stop them. she doesn't self settle at all, its just getting too much now, and I keep thinking I need to get this sorted before going back to work. 

Stranj, I'm really sorry to hear that you were so down the other night. Congrats on your exclusive/engagement anniversary :) What happened did he make it up to you? Trix has it right when she says men don't think like us, it would be so much easier if they did! 

Claire how's things going?


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks girls
Lol dreamer, I live in the uk too xxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh yeah I knew that! sorry bit tired today lol. So that'll be a no then haha you'll probably see a few different ones while pregnant and a couple while in labour lol


----------



## Hispirits

Ill have the same midwife thru the pregnancy, unless she's on holiday or on a training day. 
Which I'm dead pleased about. Xx


----------



## _dreamer_

That's great! I had an assigned midwife but I think there are problems here with shortages, I only saw her twice, I think I had 4 or 5 different ones through preg, and then 2 different ones in my labour. Sorry so that's why I was being cynical of the NHS lol


----------



## Hispirits

Haha I don't blame you! I've heard some shocking stories about nhs midwifes and maternity units. I was really tense when I went to see her but after 5 minutes u was completely at ease, I feel really lucky to have her, fx nothing comes up that changes her route or schedule, so I get to see her the whole way through.
Xxx


----------



## trixie79

I don't even rem seeing a midwife! I had the consultant through both pregs!

Conor had an awful nite last nite, I had to stay with him till he fell asleep! Same with the nap today .. He was histerical!

He woke at 230 and couldn't get him back to sleep so I gave in at 4 30 and took him to my bed! 

The good thing is he went down at 1230 today after 45 minutes if crying and is still asleep!! so far... 1 1/2 hours so I'm going to stick to it and hopefully leave the room before he sleeps!! God it's so hard!


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies all good here. Hubby and I are getting on. He's really trying hard which is good and making lots of effort. We've had lots of family time which I love and time togther. I've been ok with the trust thing as he's being really open. I might be able to forgive but I'll never forget. Though, he swears there was nothing sexual in it. I guess I'll never really know? 
TMI coming, but it has felt a bit weird being intimate together, we hadn't done anything for such a long time before because things were so rocky but its improving now. But, the ladies who had natural births, do you feel the same "down there" when you dtd as you did before. I know its to be expected but I dont feel quite as much as before. I didnt take much notice before when we were dtd after having LO, but i'm not feeling quite so much. Do you all still do your pelvic floor exercises? Do you think they help? Any other tips? I feel like I should have asked for stitches!!! Sorry ha ha, but you have to laugh at theses things. Sorry :)

Congratulations Hispirits :) I felt movement at about 15-16 weeks, it felt like muscle spasms and I showed at about 18 weeks probably? 

Trixie and Dreamer, I know its really hard and Ive been lucky with Darcey but I always put her down awake. Always have from about 2-3 weeks old. Shes now on 3 meals a day and has 3-4 bottles a day. Her last bottle is at about 6ish and goes down to sleep at 6.30-7pm and will sleep till about 7.30-8.00am. She has a long nap anything between 1pm and 3pm for about 1hr-2.5hrs. The other naps are a bit hit and miss.
I hope you both get to get some more sleep soon, its so hard without sleep.

Stranje, sorry to hear you're feeling down. I hope hubby remembers and does something nice for you when he gets back?

Hope all you other ladies and LO's are doing well. Hope the monitors are helping with those TTC :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Hey Claire glad to hear things are going well. Well I had stitches and I still find dtd tender which is rubbish. OH says I feel looser but to me it feels tighter as its more sore, more friction it feels like. If I'm honest it doesn't feel as good for me but hoping that changes with more time and maybe when I stop bfing. 

That's so great about darcey going down awake, she's doing so well! I so wish I'd started from early on but just seemed easier at the time to nurse as it worked lol. 

Hispirits, it was about 17 weeks I felt the kicks/movement. I never felt butterflies, just went straight to actual tiny kicks. And I felt hiccups for the first time at 25-26 weeks. Aww loved that so much

Is anyone else getting excited about Xmas? I am lol. I've bought a few pressies for Erin and I keep checking out the Santas grotto on here. I love Xmas and can't wait to start our family traditions. 

How are some of the ladies we haven't heard from for a little while?


----------



## trixie79

Claire glad to hear things are good...

That's great farcy goes down so easy! You would considering I'm a HV I would know better!! Oops

I'm obsessed with Santas grotto!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope everyone is well.. been busy!!

Bryce is doing well.. army crawling the house now.. so its keep picked up and teach my 3 year old too as well.. :) easier said than done.. teething too.. bottom 2 are all swollen up.. 

TTC starts the end of next month.. christmas time.. :)

Whats santa's grotto?


----------



## _dreamer_

WHAT'S SANTAS GROTTO?? Lilrojo! It's one of the forums under general chatter (I think). For all things christmassy, Im also a little obsessed with it trix haha, helping me get right into the spirit! 

How exciting that youll be TTC again lilrojo.


----------



## lilrojo

LOL how did i miss this.. ;)


----------



## Claire1

Ooh, how exciting Lilrojo :)
Thanks Dreamer, I guess its to be expected :( Maybe overtime it will improve?

Regarding the putting to sleep awake, I think when they're younger you do what is easiest for you and if nursing gets them to sleep, you do it because you're so tired from lack of sleep. 
If darcey didnt go down so well, I would have resorted to anything. I was just lucky she went down ok.

I am soooo excited about xmas. I was dreading it when OH and I were seperated because I love xmas so much, but now i can look forward to it again. I COMPLETELY forgot about the grotto, I looked last year and loved it. Im going to have to have a nose again to get into the spirit and get some ideas :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Yey for christmas! Lilrojo and Claire get on the grotto case asap hehe. I love it sooo much too. We're having a second Christmas day in Australia on New years day with my family, so it'll be lovely for the festivities to continue! 

And Claire you're def right, you do resort to whatever works, but as Im finding now you just delay the issue lol.


----------



## Claire1

Well, Im sure at the time sleep was more important :)

Im off to the grotto!!


----------



## lilrojo

Lol you do learn your lessons for the next babies.. ;)


----------



## hayleyums11

hi im new to this but need some advice i stopped taking my pill (microgynon) on 26th sept 2012 had my normal withdrawal bleed on 29th till 3rd oct. then nothing untill wednesday 31st october when i started having brown light bleeding not enough to wear a tampon just a pantiliner and its still here now very light on and off during the day nothing at night. iv had no other pregnancy symptoms other than being hungry, tired and can be uncomfortable when on my tummy. iv had 2 neg hpt one on 29th oct and one on 1st nov. could i be pregnant????


----------



## _dreamer_

Hey hayley, I see you're new to bnb, just to let you know this is a thread for a group of us who have followed our journey together in using the clearblue fertility monitor. You'd definitely be best off posting in the TTC forums where there will be lots of ladies who can help you or are in the same boat. Best of luck in getting your bfp


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone! Hope you all are well!! 

Yesterday, Jack had his 9 month check-up. Everything went great!! He weighs 23 lbs (in the 85th percentile), and is 26.5 inches long (which is only the 10th percentile). Hopefully his height will catch up to his weight at some point! But the doctor didn't seem concerned. He also checked his blood count and iron and said that we could start weaning him onto whole cow's milk. I was always under the impression that they are supposed to be on formula/breastmilk for the first year? But he said to start with 2-3 oz/day for a week, and if he tolerates it, we can make the switch completely. I'm kind of torn about starting so soon. I think I will definitely keep his 8 oz bottle of formula before bed for sure.
As far as everything else, Jack is now into EVERYTHING!! He's crawling everywhere and pulling up on everything he can! Especially the things he doesn't need to! Haha! He's even started cruising along the couch a bit. Wow, they grow so fast!! Oh yeah, he also had his first fall off my bed last week. He fell right onto the back of his head and neck! I turned my back for one second!! Luckily, he was fine. Scared us both to death I think!!

So, I know I'm late, but here are a few pics of my "Jack"-in-the-Box for Halloween and then one from the Mississippi State football game we took him to last Saturday! 


I hope everyone is well!!
 



Attached Files:







150562_10100503876130056_233950245_n.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 5









534610_10100503876579156_1399745568_n.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 5









395010_10100505328903686_1864591561_n.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## trixie79

Ah jack is soooo cute!! Glad all is well!

I have flu again!!! Even though I got the jab 3weeks ago! Not nice.... Feel like crap!

Can't rem if it's you dreamer but I'm so jealous your going to oz for Xmas!!!! I lived there for 3 years and miss it so much!!!

Conor had bad nite last nite but putting him down awake onto his clever mama pillow( seriously google this!!!) has done the trick! One nite outta 5 ain't bad! I hope he sleeps well..... I still have to sit with him until he is asleep but he falls asleep in the cot! Very proud of me!!!!!

Oh god he's stirring as I type!! Ssshhh!!! Please don't wake up! Lol !


----------



## _dreamer_

Sooooo cute ladyl! What a fab idea lol. Glad to hear he got on great in his 9m check.

Erin had her 8-12 month development review today too, she was 20lb1oz and the health visitor was pleased with everything. I spoke to her about the night wakings/feedings and how slow weaning is going and she said she thinks if we can crack the night feedings, that the weaning will come, because shes getting loads of calories at night, she doesn't need to eat so by stopping them will increase her daytime appetite. She's suggested getting my oh to settle her instead and offer water in a sippy cup. This way she won't smell my milk. We'll give this a go next week, but I'm not convinced, although the past few nights I've been able to rock/sing her to sleep rather than feed a few times. Will def check out the clever mama pillow trix. My hv said she couldn't do controlled crying with her kids, but said that the tougher you can be, the quicker it will be sorted, jut depends how you can cope. I don't think I could do pure CIO though, I'd hate for her to feel abandoned just crying when we've always come bwfore 

Yes trix its me going to oz! Me and Erin fly out on the 29th Dec, but will have a second Xmas day on New years day. So excited to see my mum, dad, brother and sister. Where did you live?


----------



## lilrojo

Hi Hayley.. there is a possibility you could be.. but some women have irregular cycles after coming off bcps.. and most are advised to wait 3 cycles to start to ttc.. so they have time to have regular cycles, time for the bcps to be out the the system, and time to be on prenatals.. hope you get some answers soon :)


----------



## lilrojo

Boo to the flu trixie.. were getting our shots on the 16th.. :/

Jack is soo cute.. :) love him in the box.. what a cute idea that was.. sorry about the fall.. luckily he was ok and both were just shaken up.. and we dont do cows milk till 1..

Dreamer sounds like a fab time your going to be having.. :)

Hope your all well.. 

Bryce has his 9 month appt on the 16th.. excited to see how much he has grown in 3 months!!! He is crawling and getting into everything which would be nicer is my 3 year old didnt throw everything on the floor.. though she is getting better at not.. CBFM has been working great again so must have had a messed up cycle that one time.. got my peak and all this month.. ttc starts the end of next month.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Yeah to peak!!! Not taking mine out for a while! But have to say people are looking at my tummy and wondering!! Just can't get the weight off !


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI everyone!

I keep reading all the posts and waiting ot respond and now I"m probably missing something!

Trixie I am sorry you have the flu!!! That is awful. I can't imagine taking care of a baby while sick!! Honestly I don't know to get my stomach back to normal either. I am back to my weight and my stomach is still poochy looking and I still have no muscle. My butt has flattened and my boobs are less round and firm and my stomach got what used to be in my boobs and butt. Oh well. I say just get pregnant again and then you don't have to think about it for quite a while ha ha!!

Claire I think it's common for dtd to feel a bit different. In my case it is actually a bit better because a few years ago my pelvic muscles went into spasm and caused them to shorten, which gave me tons horrible symptoms and made sex very very painful, and the worsened pain would continue til I went to physical therapy and they undid the damage. Delivery helped tremendously with my pelvic issues. I no longer have pain on a daily basis and in the beginning sex didn't hurt at all because it was much looser. Now it toned up a little and it has been painful, but last time it wasn't, so I guess it will just be up and down. I feel like many mom's have complained about feeling different, either looser or pain etc. I know one of the best things to do is squats. They really strengthen your pelvic floor and you can do your kegels while doing the squats to get more. Hope it gets better soon! Glad things are going well with you and hubby!! 

I have to look at santa's grotto! Hadn't heard of it!

Lilrojo can't wait to hear how ttc goes!! It's sooo exciting!!! We probably won't have another(still not sure), but I am sad about not having that exciting moment again of finding out you got a positive!! Very excited for you!!

Dreamer where is Oz? I love the halloween pics!!! So adorable! I will have to post one when I get it off my phone! How is your sister doing??

Lady I love the pics and the idea of the costume!! That is great lol! Giada is a chubby baby too. SHe was 28 pounds at her 9 month appt. I'm wondering if she will slim down now that she is crawling a lot. I hope so because my back can't take it!!!

I know I am missing stuff but I am glad to hear all the babies are doing well!! How is everyone else? Fizzio how are you feeling? How is everything Hispirits??

Giada is doing good, pulling herself up and mild cruising. She has to put everything in her mouth and lick everything she passes or comes into contact with. She licks my walls, windows, floor, rugs etc. Does anyone else's lo do this?? Is it normal?
I have been a bit stressed. DH and I talked through things about when he was gone, but it is more a general problem that his just sucks and he is so so busy and stressed. I am lucky that I get to see him often and she works from home a few days a week, but he just works so much, even on weekends. Even though he is here it is hard having him work and be stressed ALL the time. So I am taking care of giada ALL the time and I have to take care of everything else going on in our lives because he is so busy so I end up getting overwhelmed. Now he just found out that his office is closing down and we may have to move soon. I am devastated as we live near family now and it is what makes me sane. He is working constantly but at least I have my family here. My mom stops by to say hello all the time and can watch giada if I have an appt etc. DH mom watches her on saturday quite often so we can go to dinner. We are very lucky in that sense and I can't imagine what life will be like having to move away and dh will be working constantly. Oh well, I guess we will just have to see what happens. I am still having weird pain in my hands and feet. I went ot the dermatologist and he said I have psoriasis. I had a dry patch on my eyelid. I had read that some people have arthritis along with the skin problem. I hope that is not the case. I think i'm just stressed and my body is falling apart. I wish I was a more laid back person. I envy those people! 

HOpe everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Oz is short for Australia hun hehe. Sorry you're 'falling apart' lol. Can they give you anything for the psoraisis? And sorry to hear about your hubby being so busy with working and so stressed. I hope you don't have to move away from your family. And another person who hasn't heard of santas grotto? Glad we've been able to spread the word! 

I meant to say my sister had her first counselling date through, she starts on the 14th Nov, 2.5 months after it happened! She seems to be doing so much better, she is loving her new job and has really thrown herself into that. She said she actually feels proud of what she does now. She was saying she doesn't know what to say now to the counsellor because its been so long, and that at the time she could have talked so much about what was going on. I told her be honest and say that, but that I'm sure the counsellor will ask questions to help her open up about it all. She probably doesn't want to dredge it all back up again, but I really think its needed to make sure the underlying issues are resolved because I still think she has them, insecurity, not knowing how to deal with strong emotion, some anger issues etc which hopefully they can help her with. 

Glad to hear the cbfm is working well for you lilrojo. We lent ours to darrens aunt (shes only 36, due to remarrying) when she was over when erin was born. Still no news, they've been TTC for quite a while. We don't need it yet anyway but I wont feel right asking for it back especially if they are still TTC with no luck..maybe ill have to buy a new one.

Erins nursery place has been confirmed for when I go back to work so thats great news.


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls,

is this normal?
i'm only just coming up 13 weeks! it just popped out this week!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## _dreamer_

So exciting Hispirits! Perfectly normal hun, different people pop out at different times. I had to have a look at my old bump photos, I miss my bump hehe. I've attached my 11+2 photos of am and pm (used to bloat loads by the end of the day!). Have you told everyone yet or able to conceal it still? Mine was quite hard to conceal at 13 weeks just before I told everyone.
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks comp.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









11 weeks pm comp.JPG
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks dreamer! At night mine us massive too.
I'm a bit worried, I weighed myself 3 weeks ago and if only put on 1lb at 10 weeks, well my scales broke, I replaced the battery, got on them today and in 3 weeks I've put in a stone! (14lb).
I'm praying my scales are broke, surely I'd have stretch marks all over gaining that much weight in such a short space of time.i certainly haven't don't feel that much bigger, except In My boobs and belly.
Maybe it as a growth spurt? I hope I don't continue to pile it on like that, gonna have to be a bit more conscious of what I'm eating I think.


----------



## Claire1

Aww, lovely bump pic hispirit and yes Im with Dreamer, it looks normal :)
Great to hear your sis is doing well dreamer and that the nursey has been confirmed.

Stranje, Great news that Giada is so mobile. Darcey is kind of commando crawling its so cute. Good news you talked to hubby about how youve been feeling. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you dont have to move. I would be completely lost if I didnt have my family near by. I hope it works out ok and that he maybe eases up on the work load.

Lilrojo, What lovely pics of Bryce-so cute! I havent had a nine month check, I dont think they do that in the uk. Good to hear the monitor is working well for you and you got a peak. I also lent mine to a friend, butthats not really an issue for hubby and I at the moment. I dont think it would be a good idea to be thinking abouit another just yet with all thats gone on with us lately. Plus he's only ever really wanted one.

Hope you feel better soon Trix, do you think you've got the flu because of the jab iykwim? They say you can get it after the jab?

AFM, Darcey is getting her 5th tooth and making her way across the floor to all the places she's not supposed to be. Im also making the most of the cuddles when I get them now because she just loves playing on the floor.

Have a good weekend all :) xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh how fun dreamer! I have always wanted to go to Australia!! So glad your sister is doing better, and I think it is great that she will get to talk to someone. Can't believe it took so long. What if she was still feeling that bad?? How can they wait that long!! At least she will meet with the counselor and know someone is there if she ever needs it!

Hispirits I was so bloated that I had a tummy from day one. I'm not even sure when it turned from bloat to baby but either way it is a baby bump!!! Whether it is uterus, bloat or baby it is all do to pregnancy so it's a baby bump in my opinion!!

Sorry to those of you having sleep issues. I still rock giada to sleep at night but she doesn't have a problem self settling unless she is hungry or teething. Last night she woke up and stood up in her bed (right next to me) and talked and talked and knocked over her monitor on the night stand. She finally laid back down and fell asleep but even though I didn't get up I still couldn't sleep through it. I feel like they just don't get it is the middle of the night lol. I am having a problem now as I want her to nap in her crib and she is only used to her swing. ANy suggestions? She just doesnt understand when I put her down in there. I tried today and she was up and playing and then crying for me. SO I let her fall asleep in her swing and then picked her up and put her in there. I thought she fell asleep but then she was up crying a minute later so I put her back in her swing. ANyone know the best way to transition her?
Uh oh the little monster has arisen...
HOpe all is well!


----------



## Hispirits

yay the scales were broke, phew!!! only put on 3lb since the beginning! what a relief!!!!
i lost a stone over night lol


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! I'm going to try to do a proper catch up, since my last post I only talked about what was going on with us and not responded to any of you. I promise I wasn't trying to be rude!

Lilrojo....good to hear that Bryce is doing so well. Jack started off army crawling too. Still does actually, but it hasn't stopped him from pulling up on everything!! Glad the CBFM is working well for you. Not long till you start TTC huh? I actually knocked the dust off mine since I had my first "real" cycle since before my BFP. On CD 12, but I keep forgetting to use it! Ha! So I haven't fed it any sticks yet. But I usually don't Ov till later in my cycle (like CD 17 or 18), so I'm sure I haven't missed anything yet. We're not actively TTC yet...not till Jack turns 1, but will still be nice to start tracking things. So how is life with 2 babes? I get excited and nervous at the same time about having another. I think it would be so great for Jack to have a brother/sister close in age, but then I don't want to feel like I'm missing out on Jack learning new things either. Oh well.....

Trixie, so sorry you have the flu! Hope you are on the mend and feeling better. You must've already had the virus before you got the shot. It can take up to 3 weeks once you contract it to actually start having symptoms. Also, the vaccine usually just contains one or 2 strains of the virus that they think will be the ones to be most common in any particular flu season. That's how come people say they got the flu even though they got the shot. Either they already had the virus, or contracted a different strain. The flu shot itself cannot give you the flu. Sorry for my medical rant, but it bugs me when people say the flu shot gave them the flu! (I know you didn't say this, but some people do). Anyways, hope you are better. And hope the clever mama pillow is still doing the trick and Conor is sleeping well for you. 

Claire, glad things are better for you and hubby. I am so pleased things are working out for you. Hope things only continue to get better for you!! 

Dreamer, that's great that your sister is finally getting some help. It is crazy that they waited so long for it to happen, but better late than never, huh? Oh and Australia! How fun!! I also had no idea what Oz was! I thought it was some kind of "Wizard of Oz" theme park or something!! Haha! Will this be the first time your family has met Erin? I'm sure you will all have a great time, and enjoy the warm weather!!!

Stranje, I am so sorry you have been stressed lately. I really hope things ease up for you soon. I'm sure it can be overwhelming having to tend to Giada by yourself all the time. I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have my family close by either. It's so nice to drop him off so Hubs and I can go out or to ballgames on Saturdays. Hopefully, you won't have to move, and maybe your DH's workload will slack off a bit soon. Hang in there. I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions on how to get Giada to start napping in her crib. I still rock Jack to sleep for his naps too. And once he falls asleep I put him down in his crib. I always have to lay him on his stomach though or he wakes up. I also use one of those neck roll pillows for adults and lay him on that. Seems to help the transition for some reason.

Hispirits, what a cute baby bump you have going on there!! And great news on not gaining as much as you thought!! I'm with the others, my bump was always more prominent by the end of the day too. I think I started showing properly around 14 weeks or so. I just remember one of the doctors at the hospital asking me if I was "incubating". And I was about 14 weeks then. So I'm guessing that's when it started looking more like a real baby bump and less like I had a large lunch!! Not much longer now, and you'll be feeling kicks!! Aaahhh, that's the best feeling in the world! I miss that so much! Enjoy every minute of it hun, you deserve it!! Are you planning on finding out the sex or staying team yellow?

How is everyone else? Lilmisscheer, how is your pregnancy going? You must be nearing the end now, huh? Babies7777, how are you and your new little one doing? Fizzio, Baby2310??? And I really wish we'd hear from Futuremama! She's got to be getting close to having/had her baby if all went well with this pregnancy. 

So, I let Jack lick a lemon today.....it was hilarious!!! He would lick it, then shake his head and make this crazy face, but then he kept going in for more!! I have a crazy kid, I tell ya!!!

I hope you all have/had a great weekend!!!


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## trixie79

Hi all, sorry I don't have a chance to read up on everyone at the mo! I have been so sick....
Yesterday I went to the nurse and got my smear and got bloods done then she listened to my chest and booked me into the doc later that morning! Si off I trot to the dentist inbetween and had to get a filling and totally broke down, from pure exhaustion but gas to let on that the needle was so sore...which it kinda was!!! Then I trot back to the dr wer he gave me a lecture in smoking and if my chest doesn't clear in a week then he is sending me for an X-ray, then went on to tell me that 2 girls my age have lung cancer and by me smoking I could get it and how fair was that on Conor!!!! So to top it off I broke down crying and he was like is there anything else going on at home... Plonker! I was si tired and sick and he just told me I could get c and leave my child!! But me and OH had aassive row the nite before not abt anything too serious just nit picking if you like.... So I'm bloody wrecked, Conor still not sleeping and I'm too tired to give him tough love!!!! But god love him he us in for a shock tonite if he wakes cause he is staying in his cot..... End off!!!!!

Ok rant over!!!! Sorry! Hope you are all well x


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh trix sounds like you've had an awful day. Why do these things always all happen at once. I really hope you've managed to get a good nights sleep, exhaustion makes everything even harder to deal with. I can't belive your Dr saying that about c! That's awful to make someone feel like that. Stay strong and get lots of cuddles from your little man. 

Hey Claire, I've never noticed Erin crossing her fingers hehe. Darcey sounds like such a cutie. We won't be ttc for a couple of years. 

Great to hear from you lady, haha wizard of oz, sorry oz is commonly used here for Australia!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. :)

Bryce is 9 months old tomorrow.. cant believe.. been crawling everywhere now.. its so cute.. he gets so mad when i walk away and crawls after me.. still army crawling but soon i think we will be up crawling.. appt on friday to see how much he has grown.. Im excited.. 

Getting excited about the upcoming holidays.. 

Yep ttc starts next month.. i made a ticker for it.. lol should be around christmas ovulation so not long now.. :) Hope everyone is well..


----------



## LadyL

Oh no Trixie! Sorry you've been so sick. Hope you are starting to feel better. Booo on that Dr for lecturing you. I know it's his job to warn you of risks of smoking, but he could've done it in a bit better way without scaring you. Smoking is definitely a hard habit to break. I used to smoke, and I know it is hard to quit (I still will sometimes have a cig or two if I've had too much to drink!!). Also hoping that Conor is sleeping better for you too. :hugs:

Haha Claire!! Sounds like Darcey is a character! It's so funny how every baby has their own little quirks. Jack has never crossed his fingers, but he always pulls his ears when he's sleepy (people tell me all the time that I need to get his ears checked, but his pedi checks them at all his visits and has never said anything was wrong with him). He also covers his eyes with the back of his hands while feeding. 

Oh, that reminds me....have any of you tried weaning from the bottle to a sippy cup yet? I give Jack his afternoon juice in a sippy cup, but he mostly just chews on the spout rather than drinking it. I've tried all different kinds of sippy cups (hard tops, soft ones, flat ones, rounder ones...you name it). He doesn't seem to care about any of them. Any advice on getting him to start drinking out of it more? Would ideally like to have him off the bottle by the time he's 1, but I don't think that will happen. 
He's also just learned to give kisses....it's so sweet. I pucker up and say "Kiss, kiss, kiss," and he'll lean in all open-mouthed and give me a big slobbery kiss on the mouth!! Melts my heart.
Also, I'm pretty sure I ovulated today (CD 16). I've been having EWCM for 3 days now and started having Ov pains today. But my CBFM still says low. I never reset it though (don't know how), and so when I turned it on this cycle it was on CD 99 (guess that's as high as it goes). I also didn't start feeding it sticks till Monday. So who knows. So I kinda tricked DH into DTD tonight, but he pulled out....Oh well, we're not technically TTC till February, but thought, why not give it a shot?!

Holidays are coming up soon!! This may be a stupid question, but do you Brits celebrate Thanksgiving? Or something similar like we do here? I'll be working anyways. I work every Thanksgiving so I can be off on Christmas Day. We'll probably just do our Thanksgiving the day after instead.

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## LadyL

Lilrojo, we must've been posting at the same time! Jack army crawls too. Been crawling that way since 7.5 months old. I don't think he's going to ever do it the proper way. He army crawls, and when he gets near something to pull up on, he gets up on all fours and then pulls up. So I guess he's figured his own little way out.

Yay for starting TTC soon!! I kinda wish DH would let us start TTC sooner, but only 3 more months to wait.....must. be. patient. Good luck to you! Hopefully it will happen fairly quickly for you.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thanks Lady.. I know how hard being patient can be.. dh had had me waiting for the last few months too.. but i have been fine with it.. it is soon.. freaks me out a bit lol.. I have af so no test sticks for me right now.. if you go online it will tell you how to reset it :) mine was also on day 99 .. 

Bryce is 9 months old today.. cant believe it.. :) 3 more and he will be 1.. anyone thinking about first bday parties yet.. :)


----------



## LadyL

Thanks lilrojo. I got a peak this morning. Though I feel sure I should've gotten a peak yesterday too. I know we'd really be better off if we did wait for a few more months. I'm just scared it will take us a while to get pregnant. And I really want my kids to be about 2 years apart. And if I were to get pregnant in the next few months, I would be big pregnant during the summer. And it gets so hot here, so I know I'd be miserable!!

I have started planning for Jack's 1st bday. I think we are going to do a dr. Seuss theme. I've seen some ideas online, and they're super cute!! Just gotta figure out where to have it. Would like to have it at our house and save the $ on renting a place. But we live so far out in the country and our house is rather small. Especially the living room and kitchen. And we plan to invite all of our friends and their kids. So it would be like 9-10 kids, plus the parents. Then also mine and DH's parents. So we will def need to find a space to fit at least 25-30 people. It's tough trying to find time to plan Christmas and birthday at the same time!!

On another note, there is a day position in labor and delivery at the hospital I work at. I'm really tempted to apply for it. I feel like I'm ready for a change.


----------



## Claire1

Trixie, what a rotten doctor you have. I would have broken down as well. I hope Connor slept better for you?

Lady thats so cute that Jack gives kisses, Darcey is starting to blow kisses and waves and claps. Shes properly crawling now...pretty speedy at it too!! 
3 months will fly by, at least you know for sure your ttc again.

Lilrojo, are you a bit nervous that your starting TTc next month? It comes round so quickly!
We havent really thought about birthday parties. I have a group of friends with lo's around the same age, so we're planning on doing one big party all together which will be nice.

We dont celebrate thanks giving here, we have to wait till crimbo!! Is it like another xmas day? Which is the bigger celebration, xmas or thanks giving? I dont know much about it if Im honest. xx

I love the little quirks they have. Dreamer you'll notice it all the time now :)


----------



## LadyL

That's great that Darcy blows kisses and waves. Jack will only clap. I've tried teaching him how to wave, but he just flaps his arms like a lunatic!! Ha! 
Thanksgiving comes from when the pilgrims harvested food and shared it with the Native Americans and gave thanks for their blessings. (Or something to that effect). It's hard to remember now. Basically, it's a time for family/friends to get together and be thankful for our blessings. Christmas is def a bigger holiday in my opinion. But we don't have a very large family either. I imagine it really depends on each family and their preferences. Oh and Thanksgiving is always the 3rd Thursday in November, so it will be next Thursday.


----------



## _dreamer_

No thanksgiving isn't celebrated here. It's all about Christmas lol. I've seen thanksgiving on tv (friends haha) and films but have to say I dont know much about it. What will those who do celebrate it be doing this year? Getting so so excited for Xmas, oh took Erin shopping this afternoon so I could have a nap and he came home with advent calendars for me and Erin! Was quite surprised, he got Erin a Winnie the pooh one as she LOVES the heffalump movie (no idea what it is but she is glued to the screen if we put that on). Think he'll be eating her chocs but its the thought that counts. Also feeling quote organised on the shopping front, know what Im getting most people and have got quite a few bits already. It's my oh I hate buying for which sounds horrid but he is so hard. He buys himself pretty much what he wants through the year like New Xbox games, tools, electronics. He doesn't really like clothes for presents although I usually get him a hoody or something but will be getting some in oz as theyre cheaper. Everything he does want is massive like a new tv for our room theres one he's seen but its 350 pounds. As I'm not earning atm, its his money. Think were going to have to have a discussion to see what he wants to do for a present!

My sisters counselling went really well, I'm sooooo pleased. She was quite negative about going but I told her to keep an open mind and was praying it would go well. She has 5 more sessions all before Xmas.

Very cute on the babies giving kisses, can't wait for that! We haven't started planning Erins party yet but will need to before I go to oz as her birthday is only 4 days after we get back. I think we'll just invite family and friends to our house although our lounge is also pretty small. I hadn't thought about themes but am going to make her cake. Hmmm need to get thinking! (love the Dr Seuss idea)


----------



## lilrojo

I def am a bit nervous.. I was before i started ttc for bryce too.. but i do want my last one to be closer in age to bryce and i want to be done.. so i can move on to raising them all and life ahead.. :) Def am excited and nervous.. we will see.. :)

Christmas is way bigger here.. I love love love it.. LoL lady i was thinking of doing the cat in the hat.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls.... Slightly back to the land of the living!!! Haven't gad a chance to digest recent goss... But glad everyone is well!! 
Was back at the docs today and he continued to lecture me even though I'm down to 5 a day! Ah well I'll try not to go back to him for a while!! Any who the chest is still wheezy but much better!

Conor doesn't blow kisses yet but he has started to point at things which I thought was amazing!! I bought his first proper shoes today..... 32 pounds!!! And slippers for 12 pound outta Clarks shoes v. Expensive for a few months wear!!
Dreamer glad your sis is getting on well and the counselling is helping....
Lil... Can't believe your gong to have another one!!! I find the thought of 2 daunting never mind 3!!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Omg Conor slept 6.45 till 8 am!!!! Whoo hoo !!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Wow well done conor! Erin didn't do quite as well but had a good night for her, 8-7.30 with just a ten minute feed at 11. So I was chuffed. And glad you're feeling better trix.


----------



## _dreamer_

I can't remember whether I said, but Erin is now crawling, she was pretty much there about a week ago, but in the past few days has really cracked it and is starting to get so fast. Can't leave her now shes truely into everything! So cute seeing them crawling. 

How are you doing hispirits? Feeling ok? Did you say if you will find out the gender at your 20 week scan or not. 

How's everyone? Good weekends I hope.


----------



## LadyL

Way to go Conor!! Hopefully the good nights' sleep will continue for the both of you! Glad you're doing better Trixie. 
Hooray for crawling Erin!! It truly is fun watching them get mobile. Although, very tiring for us mommies!! 
I think I may have mentioned about applying for the labor and delivery position opening at the hospital. Well, I went for it!! Sent in my application last Friday, and now the nurse manager wants me to come shadow for a day (which will be tomorrow) to be sure it'd be something I'm interested in doing. So wish me luck for tomorrow!! I had to tell my boss that I was applying. It's company policy if it's considered a transfer. That was so scary, but she was actually very supportive. And said that she would hate to lose me, but wouldn't hold me back if it's something I really wanted to do. So that was a relief. It still is probably a very slim chance I'll actually get the job, since they like for you to have experience in labor and delivery. (But how are you supposed to have experience without starting new at some point or another?). I just hope they see me as a good fit and that I am a quick learner. I would love to be a labor and delivery nurse!! 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Hispirits

Dreamer as soon as I can I'm finding out what it is. I can't wait. Next scan is a week tomorrow, but my friend said the nhs won't tell you what it is before 20 weeks? Not sure if that is just her experience or wether its the same everywhere. Xx


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## _dreamer_

Best of luck ladyl! Hope tomorrow goes well and you get the job! 

Claire, the sleeping has been kind of ok, she only had one feed again last night but it went on for ages, she was really unsettled for almost 2 hours and I fed her on and off/ rocking etc in between. I don't know if she's teething again maybe. She went down earlier tonight and was in bed before 7. I was planning on having an early night, was about to fall asleep but she's just woken and I couldn't get her back down without feeding so am now nursing. Its so early so I don't know if she'll go through til the morning now. I hope so cos wow that will be a nice sleep as I'm all ready for bed straight after this. We haven't tried any controlled crying yet for getting her down without nursing to sleep but I think I need to get tough and do it. 

Hispirits, Im not sure about the NHS to be honest, but I know they say thy can tell you from about 16 weeks, but I think 20 weeks its much clearer. I've seen a few people on here where theyve been told the sex earlier and its been wrong. In fact stranj, didn't that happen to you? Ooo so excited for you hi! 

Hmm I don't really have any ideas on the sippy cups. What one do you have? Erin will drink nicely from a tommee tippee one I started to give her water in from 6 months but I bought a boots one and she seems to like to shake that everywhere. Maybe try a different one. I also give Erin sips from an open cup with mealtimes which she loves, she's gotten quite good ar slurping it, although a fair bit still goes down her front. Thinking about cups, our neighbor bought Erin a cute non free flow cup round, I had a go at sucking from it, by god you need to have a strong suck to get anything out!


----------



## Claire1

How did last night go Dreamer? I hope she slept well for you.

I have a tomee tipee cup which she likes, but throws it around and a soft tip one which you have to kind of bite to get the drink out. I think Im just going to have to keep trying, she hasn't quite got it yet that you have to tip your head back to get the drink. I might buy a different one just to see if it will help.
Good idea about drinking from a cup, we pretend with cups so might out the real stuff in there.

Lady, how did it go? Or is it today?


----------



## trixie79

Dreamer controlled crying has worked!!!! The crying only lasted for abt a week not even, the sleep therapist told me to put him to bed an hour earlier so wat I do now is 
5 pm tea time 
5.30...5.45 bath
6 pm Cheerios or toast!
6.30 8 oz bottle
6.45 up to bed awake
Read a story at side of bed
Into cot ... Kiss ... Lights out and walk out !!!!
He doesn't even whimper anymore and so far he hasn't woke this week in the middle of the night!!!! Whoo hoo !

My advice to you is to do exactly wat I did and if daddy can take a few days off and go in at nite and give her a little water ( so she will not smell your milk!)
It is awful at the beginning but it works!!! I think Conor cried for 2 hours the first nite he didn't get into our bed!!!!daddy took over that nite!

Good luck with the job lady

I use a cup that has a soft teat kinda top and Conor has really got the hang of it... It's non drip, think I bought it in the local spar shop! 

Hispirits..I found out that it was a boy at 20 weeks!! Do I see a little willy on your avatar??!!!??


----------



## Claire1

:happydance: Trixie, You must be SO chuffed :happydance: Well done to yourself and OH, it must have been so tough with the 2hrs of crying. But wow, it worked in a week! I hope you're feeling better with the sleep that your now getting!

I tried Darcey again today with the tommee tippee cup and she got on better with it. I think because it comes out quicker she cant cope with it and plays with it instead.
I have a non drip one, but with no handles. I might have a look for one with handles tomorrow.


----------



## LadyL

Great news on the success of cc, trixie. I'm sure it was tough to do, but glad it worked out. I really don't understand why some people can be so hateful to those who use cc. I see it all the time in the baby club forum. I mean, I def agree in not starting it when they are only a few months old, but the ages our kids are now, I think it can be very beneficial. I am so glad that none of us are those super, uptight moms! Ha! 

So, I did my shadowing today in L&D....I really liked it. I won't know anything for a few weeks. She wants everyone else who applied to shadow and then set up for interviews. So we shall see. 
I got to see lots of things today. I saw a c-section. And let me just say, OMG!! It's so crazy to think that just 9 months ago, I was having a c/s. and that all that was done to me as well, and now all I have to show for it is a tiny scar and a little numbness around the site. It really is amazing what modern medicine is capable of. 
And I also got to see a vaginal birth as well. It was pretty amazing too. This was this lady's 3rd child, so she literally pushed twice, and out he came!! Only had to have a few stitches. It was a bit strange since she was giving the baby up for adoption, so there was only the lady from the adoption agency and then the medical staff in the room. So there was little emotion and excitement that you would normally expect. But then, she didn't want the adoptive parents to come in and see the baby and was asking about information on paternity testing. So we think she was changing her mind about giving him up. It really makes me sad for the adoptive parents who probably thought they were getting to go home with a baby. But I guess that was good to see, since I know with this job, everything won't always be sunshine and rainbows!! So hopefully, my interview goes well and I get the job!! 
Hope everyone is well!! Stranje, how are you? Haven't heard from you in a while!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Wow lady what an experience, and you may get to do that for good! Glad you enjoyed it, good luck with getting the job. I wish I'd filmed my labour - for my eyes only but I would love to actually see what happened and see it from that perspective. I was slurping up the gas and air and so a bit out of it plus its not the same seeing something as going through it. 

And I'm also glad none of us are super uptight lol it seems we're all very supportive of each other, and open to ways of doing things even if they are different to the way we might do things.

Trix, how did you do your controlled crying (like how many minutes etc)? and did you do naps too? In that 2 hours of crying on the first night did he get hysterical? When I don't go to Erin, or try soothe her in the cot and not pick her up, she gets soooo worked up and starts choking and coughing and properly screaming. 

Well after those good nights, I shouldn't have said anything lol, she's had 2 bad nights but she has a Cold and I think maybe teething again so hopefully will go back once that's over. I think we'll have to attempt the cc then

And Claire, that's great Darcey was drinking a bit better from a dippy cup :)


----------



## lilrojo

GOod luck on the cc ladies.. its tough but i know it works :)

Lady good luck on the job.. hope you get it :)

afu: cant wait for this semester of school to be over.. lol im ready to learn something new.. :)


----------



## trixie79

The first week or so I stayed with him with my hand on his tummy!!! I chickened out of leaving him!! After that I would have gone out after a few minutes and let him cry for abt 2/3 minutes then went in, dummy in., lie him down and out I'd go again then in after 2/3 minute!! It only took abt 10/15 minutes at the most.... The 2 hour one was one nite outta 10..... So he may have been teething but OH stayed with him and I think that made it worse so after that nite we decided to go in, soothe him once and go out and leave him and he just goes of to sleep again... Miracles!!
The naps are harder but the childminder says she is having good success! Crying for 10 minutes then sleeps for 2 hours in the afternoon.... 

Have to laugh..... Don't think tinite is going well it's only 9:40 and he has woke crying!!! Teething me thinks!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi ladies! Haven't read all the posts as we went to Colorado to celebrate my sisters 50th bday and then I had my knee surgery yesterday. Thought I could make it with no pain meds but starting dying a few hours ago
And now I feel like they are not working :p anyway just wanted to say I hope everyone is well and happy thanksgiving to the US ladies! I have to lie flat on my back for a week so I should have lots of time to read and catch up! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy thanksgiving to the US ladies, hope you all have great days xxx

Hope your meds kick in stranj and you aren't in so much pain. Rest up x


----------



## Claire1

Happy Thanks Giving to all of you in the US!

I hope you night went ok Trixie?

Glad the surgery went ok Stranje and that you're pain free asap. Take it easy x


----------



## StranjeGirl

I feel awful!!! I threw up the pain meds last night so I had to make it through the night with no medication and feeling nauseous. Dr changed me to tramadol today and I just too one but I read nausea is a common side effect argh!!! The dr told me it wouldn't make me nauseus. I just sent dh to get some anti nausea meds so I hope that will help. My knee was feeling a bit better today but I
Still felt weak and faint. I took a shower and it swelled up
And is killing me! I want to die!! I still haven't gotten on my computer to read all the posts but I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh stranj so sorry to hear you're feeling so rough, hope the New painkillers help with the pain and the anti nausea medicine helps the nausea! 

Myself and Erin are off to a Christmas market tomorrow with a friend, and then its our town Christmas light switch-on on Sunday, I'm going with my grandma and doing a big stew for after. Christmassy weekend ahead, looking forward to it! 

Erins sleep is a bit erratic still, shes not gone down when I've tried nursing her at 6.30-7ish so I've had to keep her up and nurse about 9 to get her down. She's then only woken once in the night for a quick feed and back down (so that's not too bad). I cant see or feel any teeth still so think it was just a cold but she bit me a couple of times when nursing like she did when she was last teething so we'll see. Oh is off next weekend so we're going to try start controlled crying on Friday night so long as she's better.

Hope you all have good weekends :)


----------



## Hispirits

StranjeGirl said:


> I feel awful!!! I threw up the pain meds last night so I had to make it through the night with no medication and feeling nauseous. Dr changed me to tramadol today and I just too one but I read nausea is a common side effect argh!!! The dr told me it wouldn't make me nauseus. I just sent dh to get some anti nausea meds so I hope that will help. My knee was feeling a bit better today but I
> Still felt weak and faint. I took a shower and it swelled up
> And is killing me! I want to die!! I still haven't gotten on my computer to read all the posts but I hope everyone is doing well!

most pain meds like tramadol will make you nauseous if you take them on an empty stomach. eat something 30 mins before taking and they will stay down and you won't feel queazy. xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi girls! 
I finally get to catch up! I'm so far behind though I know I am going to forget something!

Trixie I am glad you are feeling a bit better and I can't believe that dr!! I totally understand that dr's many times warn you of health hazards etc, but it is not their right to make you feel like crap. I think there are ways of encouraging people to make changes without being mean and judgmental. That is just awful! Sounds like Conor is doing really well at night!! So glad things are going well! Can't believe conor is pointing already!! I didn't think they did that til after a year!! 

Dreamer it sounds like you guys have made some progress too at night! Giada has always been a good sleeper at night, but like any of us she has her off nights too, and when she is teething she is up for a couple hours in the middle of the night also. Don't get discouraged if it happens as I really don't think it means she has stepped backwards. I always used to think that until I talked to others and it sounds like even babies who always slept well still had off nights for whatever reason, but especially when teething or having a growth spurt, which happens quite often! And I think it's hard to tell with teething too as it hurts them well before the tooth pops out. Giada seems to get a rash on her face and diarrhea and some bad nights and then a week or two later the tooth comes. She only has 4 though so not looking forward to all the rest lol! So glad you sister went to counseling and it went well. Can't believe it took so long but it worked out as she is feeling better. However, having a good experience with the counselor will be in her mind if she feels bad again and she will know she can go back and had liked it! So cute that erin is crawling around!! They just look so adorable and seem so happy to be getting from place to place!!

LadyL I so hope you get the job!!! I always heard that labor and delivery nurses love their job!! When do you find out? Sounds like jack is doing well!Giada pulls her ears all the time to when she is sleepy. I also heard it can be a sign of teething. I think babies also do it if they have an ear infection but I'd imagine they would have other symptoms. Her ears have always checked out fine too. She started pulling them on the plane ride on one of the landings (it only happened one out of 4 plane rides) But she was screaming her head off like she was in agony until I finally got her to drink out of a bottle and it must have taken the pain away. That was the only time she cried and it was just for a couple minutes so we were pretty lucky! I'm having problems with a sippy cup too. Giada takes water out of it and then spits the water out. She does the same from a regular cup. She loves her bottle and I don't know what to do when she is a year and it's time to give it up. She is NOT going to be happy lol! She does better with her sippy cup if she is reclined like she would be with a bottle so I'll have to try that. I guess they will get it at some point!
Claire I am so glad things with hubby are going well! That is great to hear! I can't believe darcey is waving and clapping!!!! giada just waved for the very first time today! She still has not clapped. She will do a horsey thing where if you say horsey she starts to jump up and down (usually sitting) It's cute how they all have their little things that interest them! What is crimbo? I have never heard of that?
Lilrojo it will be so exciting when you get your next bfp!!! We too are thinking of first bday parties and are having the same thoughts as everyone else. We really wanted to do something here but our place is small and it's hard to plan something outside during january. Our weather might be beautiful or it could be cold and raining. I guess we need to make a decision soon as it is less than two months away, eeks!! I am so sad that giada is getting so big. I wish they could stay this little for longer so we could enjoy it for longer!!
Can't wait to hear how your scan goes hispirits!! I hope they see something! Dreamer is right, I was the one that they predicted incorrectly, however that was at 11.5 weeks and the dr told me that it was too early to really be accurate but he had a great view and he would have a 90% guess that it was a boy. We knew it was only a guess, but he is known to be a pretty good guesser! What really made me think boy was that I had multiple scans around 17-18 weeks due to bleeding and the other dr had only one scan where giada actually opened her legs for a quick glimpse and she admitted that she couldn't be 100 percent sure but she was also guessing a boy with the quick glimpse she saw. So they were both wrong but had both admitted that they couldn't be totally sure. At 22 weeks they got a very clear shot and could confirm girl for sure. However I have a friend whose brother's wife had a scan at 16 weeks I think. It was one of the 3d ones that you pay for and they said boy for sure. They painted the room and got boys clothes and they had a girl. I think it really depends on how early and what kind of view you get. I had so many scans that in the second half they kept getting good shots and knew it was for a sure a girl. SO exited to hear next week! 
Also thanks for the advice on eating with tramadol, and thanks for all your kinds wishes ladies! I have had a rough week!! I am eating with the tramadol and drinking ginger tea to help with nausea and so far have been ok, but I also am only taking like one pill a day lol. I'd rather suffer with the pain then deal with the side effects. the only problem is I can't do my leg bends the way I should because it hurts too much. The other bad thing is dh, who is taking care of me and giada since I am supposed to lie flat on my back and have been feeling sick, seems to have gotten food poisoning middle of the night friday. Talk about bad timing!! He was completely out of commission all day yesterday and just starting to feel a little better today. My mom had to come take care of all of us all day yesterday. It really worries us about moving away from family. I feel it is one thing to start a family where you already have some sort of support group around you. Even if they are not family at least you have someone to call in an emergency, but it is so hard to move somewhere where you don't know anyone when you have a baby. I have one good friend where we would be moving, but she is a lawyer and super busy. Here we know quite a few people and my parents are older and retired and can be here in 5 minutes if I need them. I'm hoping there is a way we can work on staying here but we will have to see once january comes. 
How is everyone else doing? Fizzio how are you feeling? I wonder how tobaira is doing?? I hope she recovered well. Must be crazy with twins, can't imagine!!! 
I apologize if I missed anything. I am dizzy from feeling crappy and pain meds so I guess I have somewhat of an excuse lol! Hope everyone had a nice weekend!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Well you did very well with your post stranj, especially cos you felt so poorly! Hope you continue to recover well. I definitely know what you mean regarding moving somewhere where you don't know anyone. Our parents aren't here, but because we grew up here we have our network of friends and family friends to help out. I hope there is a way to stay where you are too. And so cute of giada with horsey! 

P.s. crimbo is a slang word for Christmas ;-) speaking of which we took Erin to our towns Christmas light switch on yesterday, there was fireworks after too and Erin was very good, she was jumping in my arms but not crying, and just stared at the pretty colours in the sky


----------



## trixie79

stranje i think you covered everything i wanted to say to the girls, so i wont repeat it!!!!!

so sorry things are crap, i hope you and your family are feeling much better soon....i hope we dont have to move to canada cause of oh work, i would miss my family too much...i lived in oz (australia!!) for 3 years and that was hard enough even without a child!!

conor is doing well...sleeping 6.45 to 6ish....not too shabby for him!! he is clapping saying or copying ohh-ohh (which is soooo cute) and points.....he just loves his daddy and is a daddys boy....he only comes to me if he is tired or hungry!(and so it begins!!!) he isnt waving yet or blowing kisses which i cant wait for.

anyone else having a nightmare changing their nappies????its driving me nut, he just cracks up and wont lie down!

conor has 8 teeth but i think he must be getting more cause he is getting a slight cough!

dont know if i said but i use the tommy tippee tip it up cup....brilliant as its non spill and easy to suck.....its a soft spout. defo reccommend it. conor has only learnt how to properly use it the past month!

oh and he is able to stand unaided for a couple of seconds and can cruise around the furniture now at full speed...only in the last week!!!


----------



## Claire1

.


----------



## _dreamer_

Trix, thats so cute that conor goes ooh ooh. Great on the sleeping too. I'll have to try that cup as the non spill one I have is awful to suck from. And yes changing nappies or clothes is a nightmare, she won't stay still. On her change table is best as she seems to know its nappy change (although she's pretty much outgrown this is length now!) but if I try anywhere else she is off unless I give het something really interesting like my phone, the pack of wipes, etc. 

Claire, so cute that darcey says hiya! Erin waves hello and bye bye, claps hands and tries to copy the actions for wheels on the bus where you roll your arms like the wheels and also mummies go chat chat chat motion. So cute. And great those babies that are cruising! Erin is trying to pull herself up but only gets to kneeling at the moment, don't think it will be long though. 

Yeah it is tough, I do miss my mum a lot and my dad, sis and bro too, but I guess as I haven't known any different in my adult life its not like I've had to get used to it (they moved to oz when I was 19). It's been 7 years now, you do adjust and I can't change it so just get on with it, no point in dwelling. I have really missed her since she was over for those 4 weeks when Erin was born, and when I think of her and Erin not seeing each other and the things we could be doing together it does make me sad. But when we go over there we'll have 4 solid weeks together 24/7 so will make the most of it. My inlaws live in south Africa, but my gran, sister, and OHs gran, gramp and uncle all live nearby so we have some family here. 

And I've never watched Miranda!


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## Hispirits

just a quicky, just had a scan, baby has grown nearly 5cm in 2 weeks, and we got a peek at what it is 
:blue:
sonographer said its still early and can change, but i could definitly distinguish 2 balls and a peepee :happydance:


----------



## Claire1

:happydance: Team blue :happydance: 
Congratulations and good to hear LO is growing well :)


----------



## lilrojo

Great news hi :) yay for a little boy :) happy to hear all is going well..


----------



## trixie79

Whoo hoo team blue!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Soooo exciting hispirits, congrats on team :blue:


----------



## trixie79

Conor is so sick!!! Must be another tooth coming!

He even puked twice today but that's because he ate part of his hat and vomited it back up!!!!!!
Oh the joys of motherhood!!


----------



## Claire1

Lol, sorry its not funny that poor Conor is poorly..poor lil chap. But I had to laugh at the eating his hat bit, like its an every day occurance :)

I hope he starts to feel better soon. Darcey is the same when she teething, she always seems to get a cold and upset tummy.


----------



## trixie79

lol.... i took the tassles off the hat! im afraid there is a fur ball in his tummy!!!

he slept ok last nite, up at 5.45! im soooo over these early mornings!

i hate teething....


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks girls i feel so much better for knowing!
i no its a bit unnecessary, i've got 20 week scan 2 jan, but i'm going for a private gender scan next saturday to confirm its a boy. then i ca let rip in the shops :haha:
i've been saying boy since 8 weeks so pleased my instincts were right.
i feel like i can bond more with my bump now! 

just randomly yesterday i typed into google "i'm having a baby boy".
and i was so sad, nearly everything that came from the search were forums for gender disappointment, and woman were literally talking about abortion because it was a boy, one woman said i hates boys, i will never love this child because he's a boy.

i thought it was so sad. 

i know so many woman with boys and the relationship the little boys have with their mummies is so special, these woman must be mad!

i am besotted with my boy (if its a boy) but would love a little girl equally the same. But how can you not love that baby its a part of you?

anyway end of that its depressing!

Trix poor connor. how many teeth does he have now?


----------



## trixie79

I have to say I really wanted a girl prob cause I missed out in the triplets!! But by the time I left the hosp after been told I was completely in love with him cause it was a boy and I wasnt over my grieving for the girls and it wouldn't have been fair on the baby!!! If that makes sense!!
I now would love a girl cause I think Conor would be an excellent big brother!!!
Thinking of turning on the cbfm after Xmas just having my period now but I think it's time to start again and ttc !!! Of course OH will know nothing abt it!!!if it happens I'm sure he will adjust!! Heehee!


----------



## lilrojo

I love my son to pieces.. he is seriously the best ever.. I have a daughter already so i wanted a boy but i never found out so didnt care either way.. i just wanted my baby after two mc's ... 

Really trixie are you going to reset the cbfm.. :) i have used mine since march..


----------



## trixie79

Yeah in really thinking of it... I'd rather have another one now and then I'll be done!! Mite wait to see if I get a ring at Xmas but doubt that really!!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL would that change things.. :) yay another possible ttcer.. :) thats what were doing.. going to start trying the end of next month.. not hard yet till feb when bryce turns one.. but i want to be done too.. im in school for ultrasonography and want to focus on that.. selfish maybe but im ready.. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Ladies!
Congrats hispirits for team blue!!!!!!! That is so exciting. I was so saddened to hear of what you found on google regarding gender disappointment. Gosh I feel so lucky to be able to have a child that I could never imagine being that disappointed. I will say it was a bit of a shock to hear that giada was a girl. I had a gut feeling she was a girl and then when the dr said the scan looked like a boy I was a bit shocked and it took me a while to give up the vision of a girl I had. THen I got super excited about boy and then when they said girl I got a bit saddened again to have to give up my vision of having a boy. Of course that only lasted shortly and we turned super excited to have a girl again. I guess I can see people having to mourn a loss of the gender that they thought they were having if they had to go through the whole pregnancy planning for one and then having another, but you'd think they would still be excited for the gender and baby that they did get. I just think that some people don't realize how fortunate they are to have a baby period. 

How is conor feeling trixie? I hope he is better. I think giada might be getting another tooth as she seems to toss and turn at night and has a bit of diarrhea during the day. Her diaper rash has come back with the diarrhea and it just won't go away! She only gets it with diarrhea and I believe it is yeasty so I put yeast cream on it and we change her constantly. I hate rashes!

Well I am still recovering but am a bit sad as I went to the dr on tuesday for my one week post op and he informed that they when they went in to do my knee I did not have the problem that the MRI showed which was a torn meniscus. A mesinscus fix is fairly easy in the sense that you don't need all of it so recovery is very good and I should have been back to normal in a couple months. Unfotunately the cartilage between my knee joint was all torn up. He smoothed it out but we need that cartilage and he can't replace it. Unfortunately I won't have a full recovery. I wont be able to bend my leg all the way back - like when you sit down on your heel (which I havne't been able to do the past 8 months without excruciating pain) and I won't be able to do anything that impact the joint like running and jumping. He said he was very disheartened to see that during surgery given my age. The worst part is that even though he *hopes* surgery will make me feel a little better than how I was before surgery, it will only last temporarily. He said we will probably need to go back in in 3-5 years and in 10 years I will need a knee replacement. That is the part that really upsets me. I don't mind doing a scope again but I really don't want a knee replacement before I am 50!!! I have done a ton of research on supplements so I am going to try to do my best to take natural things to reduce arthritis pain and preserve the joint and I am just going to pray that since I am starting early maybe I will have a better recovery and prognosis, and maybe by the time I need a knee replacement they will have come up with a new treatment. What worries me too is the pain that leads up to a knee replacement. It's not like you feel fine and then next year you get your knee replaced. I really don't want to have so much pain and not be able to walk in my early 40's. Oh well, I guess I should get through this surgery first and see how I feel. I'm hoping I will feel better than expected. 

I hope everyone else is doing well! I'm mad because I had responded to some other posts and then I lost it! So sorry for those I have missed. I'm too lazy to go back right now lol!!


----------



## trixie79

Ah Stranje that's awful I hope the pain will ease for you and they come up with a better cure if you like in a few years. You never know, medical research is advancing.


----------



## _dreamer_

I'd have loved to have had either girl or boy. In an ideal world, I would like to have at least one of each just because I can see how lovely it is to have a girl and share girlie things with her, I would love for my partner to experience that with a boy. But if that didn't happen, its not a problem and I certainly wouldn't be disappointed with another girl. And nor would my oh. 

Stranj I'm sorry to hear about your knee, that was quite disappointing news to hear, but like trix said, keep hopeful that they come up with a better cure. And sorry to hear about giadas bottom :( 

We're on night 1 of controlled crying tonight. Started off schedule as we were late getting back, was thinking solids at 5, milk feed at 6, then bath and put down awake. She had some solids at 6, tried to start nursing her at 6.30 but she would only take a few minutes. She had trapped wind so played with her til my oh got back from work at 7.30. Managed to get the wind up, and started feed at 8. She fell asleep even though I was trying to keep her awake. She finished feeding at 8.45 so woke her up and burped her. Bathed her, read a story, she was almost falling asleep in my arms so put her in her cot. The crying started. We went in at 2, 5, 10 mins then I noticed she'd pooped from the bad smell, so we changed her and put her back without giving her any fuss, she was crying which was soooo hard. Went in at 5, 10 and 15 min and she fell asleep!!! Only took 45 mins! It was hard but not as hard as we were expecting. I think we'd psyched ourselves up to do it for so long. I'm going to give a dream feed shortly, as she usually wakes for a feed a few hours after going to sleep. Trying not to send mixed messages at the moment (that she can't feed to sleep for bed but can in the night) so will continue controlled crying if she wakes but want to give her some food so I know she's not hungry.

Ooo and she's now lifting her arms when we say all up high. And she's pulling herself to her feet with help if we hold her hands. Starting to strengthen those legs as she hasn't liked standing until now. And she's crawling like a pro lol. Got a cute xmas outfit today will post a pic when she wears it


----------



## _dreamer_

So I gave a dream feed at 11.30 no probs. She slept til 5 when she started moaning. I was si glad my oh was there cos it was harder in the night. While she was just moaning, we put the lullabies on via our baby monitor remote. The crying started ramping up so after 15 minutes went in there just shhh and patted her then left. It took another 15 mins, went in again, then about 10 mins after she went to sleep! Couldn't believe it. I woke her up at 7.15 to try get her to go to bed earlier tonight. just feeding her now. And she was all smiles which we were worried about but she was fine this morning.

Fingers crossed for tonight


----------



## Claire1

Thats fantastic news Dreamer, I hope it continues for you. :)

Stranje, Im so sorry to hear your news, I really hope your knee has improved with the op and doesn't give you any bother. Good idea on taking the vits, that could help wonders :) Like the others said, by the time you need more surgery things might have been discovered and you wont need a knee replacment. Though, dont let that worry you as I know someone who had one and wish they had done it sooner, but everyone is different.

Well ladies, 1st of december is here! When are you all putting your decorations up? Anyone have a good idea of how to keep our crawling babies from pulling down the tree?


----------



## _dreamer_

We aren't putting the tree til next weekend as we get a real one. Our only idea is to block it off, where we usually put it our table is on front so hoping that will deter little hands. Or if its small enough raise it up on a stand or table? Oh bought me and Erin advent calendars so we've had those (oh ate Erins Winnie the pooh one lol, did offer a taste to Erin but she pushed it away!). And she's all dressed in a christmassy outfit today x

Ps naptime was amazing, she cried less than 15 mins and slept 2 hours, my oh had to wake her! she's never slept that long even when tired. And I got some more sleep too


----------



## Hispirits

oh strang i'm so sorry you poor thing.:flower:
trix has a good point, you never know what they will discover next! chin up!

i'm getting a private gender scan on saturday to confirm its a boy :blush: i hope it is,(not in a gender disappointment way, lol) i just brought loads of boy stuff, i couldn't resist! i have kept all the reciepts tho so if we turn pink i can return or swap it all. But i think if you look at the scan pick babies arms were up over his head, and inbetween his legs i can see the balls! They were much more visible on the live feed.

Your all going to have to educate me on this controlled crying next year! sounds like it does the trick. i wondered if you had tried prince lionheart the slumber bear? its on my 'to buy list', its meant to be great at getting babes back to sleep. it plays womb sounds among other things. If you've tried it and its rubbish i'll cross it off the list :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







scan 15 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 3









scan 15 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## _dreamer_

Cute scan pics hispirits! I can't see balls but no idea where I'm looking and I'm also on my phone lol. Bet you can't wait for the private scan. Controlled crying isn't for everyone, and is quite controversial as you'll find in baby club when you head over there!. I've struggled with the idea of leaving her crying which is why I'm only doing it now at 10 months lol. Thy recommend not before 6m. But its got to the point where I didn't know what else to do, and couldn't carry on like this when I go back to work, and its not good for her not being able to self settle. They say try to put them down drowsy early on so thy learn to self settle but just didn't work for us, and it was easier to nurse to sleep. seems to be going well so far, wil update again tomorrow.


----------



## trixie79

That's great dreamer, I have to admit I can't leave him crying for that long I could only manage 2/3 mins!!!! But in fairness he only cried for the first few nites.... The worst was at 3 an for those 2 hours but we stayed with him which prob made it worse!!!!

So nite time now is generally great at settling if I get the timing right and he is sleeping to 6 ish but the naps are a nite mare but I usually put in the polar express and sit with him then put him in the pram.... He slept for 2 1/2 hours yesterday afternoon !!! Even though he didn't self settle!!

His... I got ewen the dream sheep and I find it great! More so now to help with the self settling!! But as long as you put the baby down awake at nite you won't need to do the controlled crying!..... I should know this really considering Im a health visitor!!lol

So dreamer if I have my health visiting head on my advice to you next is no dream feed as she should be getting enough calories during the day at 10 months!!!!!lol!!!!hard isn't it..... Why isn't there warning signs on condoms abt lack of sleep!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Haha yeah there should be. I said to my health visitor babies should come with an instruction manual but she pointed out that it wouldn't work cos no 2 babies are the same! 

It was hard but 15 minutes before going in is the longest gap and its been worthwhile so far. We considered staying with her but when we tried it, its just makes her worse. Last night was an improvement again. 30mins total to get to sleep, asleep before 8. Gave a dream feed at 10, there was a few whimpers at about 4am then she fell back to sleep. Got up at 7.30am. So that was fantastic, I havent had to get up with her in the night for such a long time. Definitely need to drop the dream feed as you say trix, just doing it for my peace of mind at the mo, as she's used to it, don't want her waking hungry crying for that and me ignoring it. In the next few days I'll prob half it, then get rid.

That's great conor had a good nap. What's a polar express? 

Hispirits we didn't use a toy, we have lullabies on our baby monitor that we can use remotely which is good. At about 8 or 9 months we did buy the sleep seahorse which lights up and plays lullabies but Erin doesn't seem bothered by it, not sure if we waited to long to introduce it. I give her a bunny and a muslin which I've slept with so she has something that smells of me but again she doesn't really 'use' them.

Doing a big Christmas roast with my girl friends (and Erin), we did it last year too, was very nice so looking forward to today. 

Hope you're all having nice weekends x

Ps. At naptime, 5 minutes crying and she was asleep! Can't believe it!


----------



## trixie79

The polar express the movie!!! Omg watch it with Erin she will love it!

Need to be stricter with naps me thinks! Will start again tomorrow! 

My niece has the seahorse and adores it! Conor wouldn't be bothered if he didn't have the sheep but think its really for my piece of mind that he's not alone when we walk outta the room!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Ahhh I get you lol I read you put in the polar express as you put him in the polar express, thought it was some kind of rocking train to get him sleepy! I don't think I've seen all of that film, will have to get it. 

Had a lovely afternoon with the girls. Really cold and wintry here at the mo, its lovely


----------



## Claire1

Im so pleased to hear the controlled crying is going well for you both Trix and Dreamer. I hope you are both feeling great with all this extra sleep.

Your afternoon sounds lovely Dreamer, Im doing something similar with the mums that I met when Darcey was born. We all still keep in touch and have become very good friends. We're having a xmas get together with mulled wine and nibbles. We're also getting the babies dressed up and getting some pics of them all together.

Our tree is up, and so far so good. Darcey hasn't shown any interest in it. Im feeling very festive now, xmas candles on, lights on the tree glowing, and a cup of hot choc whilst Darcey sleeps...lovely :) Oh and Darcey started pulling herself up today and sort of cruising, but not quite. 

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend x


----------



## trixie79

Conor took his first steps!!!! Whoo hoo! Now the fun begins......


----------



## Claire1

Aww, yay!! Just in time for xmas. You wont be sitting down enjoying a baileys this year!


----------



## trixie79

I know.... Ah the wee pet, he only been cruising properly for a week or so.... This child has no fear! He has stood 2 days ago and kind of forgets that he isn't holding on.... But today he walking at least 2/3 steps...
I have corner sofa and he was leaping from one side to another and missing!!! But today he kinda walked it .... Well ran it, it was that quick I didn't catch it one video:( so camera at the ready tomorrow!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

So cute! Congrats on conors first steps trix, and darcey cruising Claire! Sounds lovely with your friends too x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies! THanks for all the nice thoughts about my knee. I too believe that there will be something less invasive in the future. They are already having some progress with injecting your own stem cells into the cartilage, so hopefully with supplements I can keep the pain away and then in 10 years they will have perfected the injections! It's so hard recovering with a baby. My knee is still all swollen so I hobble around slowly and have to be very careful with it. It's hard to pick her up. Meanwhile I can't drive so that stinks too. Oh well, I have a feeling that in another week the swelling will subside and I will be moving around a little better!

Great pics hispirits!!! I have a feeling it truly is a boy!! 

So glad the controlled crying is going well for everyone! I tried to put giada in the crib for a nap the other day and she would have none of it. She just doesn't understand it is for sleeping. She was all excited and thought we put her there to play with her. Then got upset when we didnt come back in for a while. Finally we put her back in the swing and she went right to sleep. I just wish she would fit in her swing forever, she loves it. 

Claire I am so jealous you have your christmas stuff up already!!! Dh put the lights up outside the house an we pulled some boxes out, but that is it so far. Good for you for getting your stuff early and now you can enjoy it!

I can't believe conor is walking trixie!!! That is pretty young!!! Giada will stand for a second but then always squats down to crawl. 

So I am a bit concerned about autism again. I found a checklist that can be used for 6-24 month olds and they found it to be about 75% accurate. I took it last night and giada didn't score well on it. There are three areas and two areas she was in the "no concern" range, but she was on the low end of normal, so not like she was above and beyond on those parts. On one area, the communications area, she was in the concern range. She is very engaged with us- only with people she knows though which I think is ok. She smiles and giggles with dh and me, follows us around the house, and has good eye contact. She loves loves loves my mom and is very engaged with her too. She isn't a cuddly baby as she doesn't want to just sit there and be cuddled by you, even if she hurts herself, she would rather be on the floor moving around(well she cries to be picked up and then wants to go back to crawling), but she will sit for feedings, before bed, if you are reading a book or doing patty cake etc. She also looks over a lot while playing with her toys to see if I am watching. She does not smile at all at strangers, but I think that is ok? The things that gave her a low score are:
she doesn't wave
she doesn't point to things
she doesn't follow a point
she doesn't show me her toys
she doesn't hand me any toys etc
she doesn't nod her head yes
As for the pointing and nodding. I don't do this either. Does this come instinctively? Trixie I know you said conor is pointing. Did he learn it from you or do they just do it? I have never really pointed with her til last night and i don't really nod my head with her either. 
I also watched some videos on the autism website and she she is definitely more engaged than some of the at risk children in the videos, but acted more like the atypical child rather than the typical child on certain things- like following a point, handing/showing a toy to mommy, or if they said "where's mommy" the baby would look at mom and giada does not. However, these infants were 12 months old and she is not even quite 11 months yet, so maybe things will change in a month. Physically she is doing ok as the dr told me she may be delayed due to her weight, and she seems pretty average. She has been crawling around since 8.5 months and is cruising the furniture well now. THey did show a video of an at risk 10 month old who would not respond to her mom calling her and she was squirming away from her sister trying to hold her- she just wanted to be on the ground. I'm sure giada acts like this sometimes as sometimes she is on a mission and does not respond to us. Most of the time she does respond. Do your babies respond to their name every single time? Or just most of the time? I guess I will bring it up with my pediatrician at the 12 month appt, but do you guys have any thoughts? I know they say to trust your gut and truthfully I would have thought she was fine if it wasn't for reading things online and doing that checklist. She doesn't act like an autistic child as she is very engaged/social with us. I do think she still acts like a baby though more than a toddler. She constantly makes noises and still blows raspberries sometimes. She still loves her froggy jumperoo thing, especially the eyes that spin, but she also plays with all of her toys. She also just started rocking back and forth which worries me, but she doesn't do it for long. And she babbles but no proper words yet. She says mama and dada but not to us. Just babbling. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I'm hoping it is either nothing at all or just a slight delay and she will catch up. Thanks for any insights!

here is the website for the checklist if anyone is interested
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...GJ2Vjn&sig=AHIEtbSb51JN5nw-2S2QvRBN80W4abzdcQ

and the scoring:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&..._AgJzv&sig=AHIEtbSHZ5c6Z7NJHpf8Kx-NiA4GgXlGhw


----------



## trixie79

God I'm not going to do the test Conor only points this far!!!!
Don't worry Stranje she is fine, just like Conor...
He doesn't hug....
Wave, blow kisses, only babbles mama and dada

We are teaching him oh oh but he doesn't say it proper yet but can get the tone! 

He only learnt to point in the past week or so and that's from us shaking our hands and waving the finger shouting no if he climbs at the telly! He shakes his head from side to side but isn't meaning no he just does it! He doesnt nod! 
He understands I'm gonna get ya!! And crawls away!
He cries if he doesnt want cuddles or lifted and at the same time cries if you don't lift him! We call him mr up down!!!
Seriously she is developing normally.... Wait till 15 months cause at that stage you should see more concerning patterns.... Conor is strong but we took his walker and swing and jumperoo off him at 6 months do he constantly on the floor.... Do that and you will see a difference in that area 
Also I'm constantly singing talking and babbling with him and telling stories and he still hasn't copied most of it!

All he understands is the pointing and are ye dancing? And I'm gonna get ya! Other than that he just plays away himself! Oh and he doesn't hand me toys he just chucks them at me!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hey stranj, hope your knee is feeling better soon. Does giada sleep in her crib at night? At least you know she'll sleep in the swing, as you say, shame she'll outgrow it! I would also say I really don't think you need to be worrying about giadas development. Of all the things you said gave giada a low score, Erin can only wave, none of the others. And waving is hit and miss, the only person she does it consistently to is daddy. Erin is also very engaged with us but is so solemn with strangers she never smiles, just stares and is a bit wary. I realised I never nod or shake my head for yes and no, and Erin doesn't do it. I think that it is copying adults not instinctive but I could be wrong. She does respond to her name (and munchkin oops!) but not always. They all do things at different times. Try not to stress yourself hun xx


----------



## Tobaira

Happy holidays!
Hope everyone's holiday season is going well so far. Sorry I've been out of touch so much. Between lots of computer problems and the girls running me ragged I've had hardly anytime to breathe. The girls are both crawling like crazy and cruising along surfaces. Cassandra is getting close to being able to stand on her own (she'll occasionally do it for like 8 seconds). They are beginning to show me some of the baby sign language signs (although not when they mean it, just when they seem to want to say something). Sorry I haven't read through all the posts, Stranje I did see your concerns about Giada and honestly, neither of my girls do any of those things yet either. Well I guess Heather will clap and sorta wave. I wouldn't worry too much about it. I cannot believe the girls will be a year old in a couple weeks. It's crazy! I included one of their Christmas pictures (they refuse to smile when there is a camera around I swear!) Heather is on the left and Cassandra is on the right. These were taken in November when they were about 10.5 mos.

I'll try and check in more often. Really hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







252 small.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilrojo

Stanje... all babies do things at different points.. if your really worried i would mention it at her next drs appt.. and the dr will tell you you need to be worried.. but i dont think so.. some babies dont walk till after 1.. they are all soo different.. hugs and i think she is perfect. :)


----------



## trixie79

Ah tobaira they are so so cute!!! Glad you are all well x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh Tobaira it was so great to hear from you!!! What an adorable picture! I often think of you and wonder how you are doing running around after two!!!! I don't know how you do it! Thanks for checking in with us. Have you fully recovered? I hope so! 

Thanks so much ladies for all your thoughts and support. It is good to hear that you think she is doing fine. She really seems fine to me, she just doesn't do some of those things that she is supposed to by now. I guess the one that worries me the most since it is not one that is really taught, is showing me her toys. I saw videos of 12 month olds holding their toy out for mom to look at. Does anyone's LO do this? And if so when did it start? I can't find much info on when this should happen, just that it is a very important one by 12 months. Although I think it is more important if they are not progressing verbally. Giada is not super advanced and saying lots of words, but she does a ton of baby babbling so she is not behind verbally for her age. I think they really start to worry if they have zero babble AND are not pointing, showing toys to mom etc. But I sure would feel a lot better if she just showed me her toy!! She does look at me all the time while playing, and follows me around like a puppy dog, so I guess that is a good sign. I also realize she is using some gestures, just not the ones mentioned. SOme article said grunting in a gesture to get your attention and playing horsey She does both. WHen she wants more food she grunts and bangs her hand on her high chair...like she is being raised by vikings or something lol. Hoping she will catch on to pointing instead! Anyway, thanks for all your input. It makes me feel less concerned! 
Dreamer giada sleeps in her pack in play still at night because she is still in our room. So sad we will probably be moving her after her bday :( Ha ha giada also responds to pumpkin and sweetie pie. For a while I think she thought her name was sweetie pie. Now we try and use her real name too!
Ouch giada just bit my knee!!! At least it was the good one. She just got another tooth. Anyone else have a biting baby. I feel like every two days I get painful nibble somewhere! 
Hope everyone is well!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Tobira so nice to hear from you.. happy your doing well..

How is everyone.. excited for christmas!!


----------



## trixie79

Conor bites too!! I just say to him don't eat mummy and he laughs!!! He does point but not to anything he wants just at random lights, tv and nothing!! He does show me wat he is holding as if he wants to give it to me but doesn't but I wouldn't even ask that in my one year reviews . I just ask are they babbling? Pulling to stand? And are they still on formula! The 2 year review is much more in depth! 
We follow Mary Sheridan developmental steps as a base for our reviews so I'll dig it out later and tell you wat we look for in the 1 year review! In northern Ireland health visitors go to the home to do this sp you can tell of a kid is behind or not really by watching them play on the floor while mummy talks to you!

I'm so excited this Xmas even though it's tinged with sadness too... The triplets would be 2 on Xmas eve:( but hey ho I have to be excited for Conor!

I made the Santa hands dreamer! I see you wer going to make them too on the Santa grotto? Mine are grand if I do say so myself!! I'll put a pic up later... On my phone now cause Conor asleep in the living room and I'm afraid to breathe!!! The house is in silence!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Tobaira the girls are gorgeous what a cute pic. I've got my professional shots now so when I'm on my pc ill upload. 

Yey trix glad they turned out well. I've made 4 as a trial, I only oven baked them at 50 as I was scared they'd be ruined but had to take them out to go to bed si they are air drying to finish. They look great, need to paint them still. Want to make more as going to give them to family. Would love to see a pic of yours. Will post one when I'm done too.

So sad trix, I'm sorry for you not only that it happened but that it did at Christmas. Get conor to give you lots of cuddles when you feel saddest xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh grrrrrrrrrr I just lost a massive post. So annoying.

Didn't want to jinx it before Erin went down to bed but her sleeping is AMAZING since the CC. The last 3 nights (only 8 in), she hasn't cried, just a couple of small moans when I left, rolled over and went to sleep!!! She's like a different child. Naptimes she'll cry for anything up to 15 minutes, sometimes less but will then have a great nap. 

I've attached the xmas pics from her shoot. So pleased, we've made some xmas cards, just waiting for them to arrive so I can write them. Getting the tree and decs up on Sunday, can't wait! Going to have a family day and watch some xmas movies, followed by takeaway in the evening and some Walking Dead 3!

I'm going to my works xmas party on the 14th, OH is on nights, so my best friend is coming to babysit. I think she's disappointed Erin will be in bed now she's sleeping well, but it's much better for me. This is the first time I've left her at night (except for an hour here and there to pop to friends houses for a coffee) because she was so unpredictable and would just scream for my OH if she woke, he could never settle her, and I'm the only one who can BF. Looking forward to it. We're also having a date night on the 17th while another friend babysits. We haven't done that since my mum was over when Erin was nearly 4 weeks. 

Hope everyone who hasn't posted in a few days is ok. 

Claire how are you and hubby?


----------



## _dreamer_

And a few non christmassy ones


----------



## babies7777

Awww love all the pics, hope everyone is well.


----------



## Hispirits

babies7777 said:


> Awww love all the pics, hope everyone is well.

glad shes sleeping better for you dreamer, she looks adorable!
i had my gender scan today its definitely a boy!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby foot.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 1









baby 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









willy.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Claire1

:


----------



## _dreamer_

Wow look at Alannah! She's a real cutie and so big now

Awwww glad you've had it confirmed hispirits. Great scan pics! And as Claire said, great timing for the Jan sales!

Claire, glad to hear things are going well with your hubby :)


----------



## trixie79

hope ye can view these.....:happydance:


----------



## StranjeGirl

Beautiful pics dreamer!!!!! Dh and I keep saying we have to get them done. I am afraid giada won't smile for any of them as she is always very serious when strangers are around! So glad erin is sleeping well!! It's amazing how much better we feel with a good night's sleep!

Thank you for the input and reassurance trixie - it gives me some hope! I know giada is meeting most of her milestones but I can't help not obsess about it because she is not doing well in the joint attention area which is a red flag. I noticed today that she does not follow my gaze at all. Another joint attention red flag issue :( I found out from MIL that dh was VERY delayed and she was worried sick about him. Hit all of his milestones very late and wouldn't interact with people very much. He would fixate on things. Even at 5 years old he was walking into walls. They said he was delayed but never gave a diagnosis (he's 37 so I feel they weren't as quick with diagnosing back then) Somehow he totally grew out of it and is a very bright, successful and social person with no noticeable issues at all. Not sure why he was so delayed..if he does have something that disappeared, or if he never had anything and babies truly develop at their own pace. I'm going to ask on baby club if any other babies have issues in this area, although I usually regret asking anything on baby club lol. Is conor still taking steps??? I can imagine that Christmas time must be a bittersweet time for you :( It's bad enough to have a tragedy but when it is at holiday time it just makes it that much worse. I almost lost my dad at Christmas time and sometimes I get so annoyed at Christmas because it is so hectic and busy and I just want to stay home, and then I think of that and realize how lucky I am. I hope it goes more smoothly than expected for you this Christmas :hugs:

Claire so happy to hear things are good with hubby! What great news!! Sometimes these bumps can really get things back on track!!! 

Yay for boy hispirits!!!!! You must be ecstatic!!!!! 

So we actually got our tree and decorations up! Yay! It's still a bit of a mess as we moved things around, but so glad to have that part done. I was worried we were not going to get around to it! Giada has shown zero interest in the tree???? She is the most curious little terror and for some reason she has no interest at all. I had read posts about baby proofing the tree with a gate and a few people said that surprisingly the baby left the tree alone and I thought I'd try it without the gate. She didn't seem to care at all when we were putting it up and she has only gone up to it a couple times and touched it and then crawled away. Anyone else experience this? I wish I could say the same for the irobot vacuum. She won't stop turning it on and chasing after it. I have to hide it during the day. Anyone here not celebrate Christmas and celebrate something else?

Cute avatar babies!!! How are you??

Giada is starting to wave a tiny bit more. Sometimes she just puts her hand up like she is reaching out to the person, so not sure if that is also a wave but I will take it!!!!


----------



## Claire1

I'm sure it's all ok. It seems all of our little ones are doing things at different times. What fib you mean by dual attention?
Darcey doesn't show any interest in the tree. The only time she goes near it is when the cat is underneath it and she try's to lie on her and chase her, lol x


----------



## trixie79

Never heard of joint attention either! Conor is walking a little more and will walk wobbly if you hold his hand .... He seems to be very keen to try it anyway and falls all the time! I wish I had carpets now instead of the wooden floors!!!

Need to ask a weird question!!! Those with wee boys.... Conor's willy is red at the tip! I wasn't sure if you could pull the foreskin back to wash it and to be honest never really wanted to!! But OH did tonite and showed me that he has little bumps there and thinks its not normal, so I have to take him to drs to check.... Anyone know wat I mean??

Anywho!!! Claire glad you and hubby are doing well!

His your pics are so cute, another wee boy to add to the mix!! 

Dreamer Erin is soooo cute!!!

Need to get up to date photos of Conor done!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks ladies I'm biased but think she's soooo cute 

I also thought Erin would be very interested in the tree but apparently not. She's touched the bottom branches a couple of times but that's it. Oh and in the morning when we go downstairs, its like Shea forgotten its there, she goes Ooo ooo. Then doesn't bother with it lol. 

Fab handprints trix. I'm still waiting for mine to fully dry! I'm going to make some more but always seem to be busy at the moment! 

How are you baby2310, fizzio, anyone else we hagent hears from for a bit? Hope all is well


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies! How is everyone? I feel like I haven't been on in forever! So, I'm going to try my best to respond to everyone....

Hispirits, congrats on the BOY!! I know you are so excited, and can now start really preparing for your little man's big arrival....can't remember if you said if you have a name picked out yet? 

Stranje, so sorry you've had a rough recovery after surgery. Take it easy as best you can, and hopefully, you'll start feeling much better soon. Also, as the others have said, I wouldn't worry so much about Giada's development at this point. At this stage, kids are so different as to when/how the reach their milestones. I doubt any real problems would show until she's a bit older (though I'm sure she'll be just fine!!).

Tobaira, so good to hear from you. Your little girls are so cute! Hard to believe they'll be a year old in just a few weeks!! I hope they (and you) have a great first birthday celebration!!

Trixie, that's awesome that Conor is nearly walking!! As for you question regarding his willy, Jack is circumcised, so I haven't experienced this problem first-hand. But, I do believe you are supposed to pull the foreskin back to clean around the tip. You just have to make sure that you pull the foreskin back all the way. (in order to not cut off any circulation). Even though Jack is circumcised, there still is a bit of skin there that I pull back and clean around, because it will occasionally get ointment around it. Poor little bub, I hope it clears up pretty quickly.

Dreamer, those pics of Erin are adorable!! She is such a cutie!

Claire, so glad things are going well for you and the hubby. It's great that he's really making an effort. There's a lot to be said for that. 

Babies, I agree with everyone else. Your little one is so cute!!

So, as for us.....Jack took his first steps today!!!!! It was only about 3 steps. I don't think he even realized he did it. He went from the chair to the couch. I'm actually surprised I caught it, it happened so fast!! So after that, I tried to get him to do it more. He did, but only 2-3 steps at the most, and he'd fall! But at least we're getting somewhere. Hopefully, he'll be walking properly by his first birthday!!!

Oh, and those santa hands are sooooo cute!! How do you make them? I'd love to do that with Jack!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## LadyL

Here are some of our pics. I didn't have them professionally done. Just some I took with my camera to go on our Christmas card.....
 



Attached Files:







156146_10100540772180076_223505481_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3









532480_10100540772195046_749953381_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2









403382_10100540772259916_1333703246_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









63174_10100540772274886_129099681_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LadyL

And here's a few more and one of me, hubby, and Jack at his family Christmas; and then one of Jack with Santa.
 



Attached Files:







403523_10100540772434566_491720534_n.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 3









537736_10100540772484466_1836084657_n.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 3









481482_10100540774954516_1291246071_n.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 6









522620_10100540775303816_381141700_n.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babies7777

Thanks everyone, im loving being a mummy she is amazing me every day. We are doing good tho her sleep wake time is still quite short around 1 hour 30 mins at most and if i dont get her to nap she gets really distressed but as long as we get the naps in she is fine. Im bf so we wake several times a night, i cant see that changing anytime soon but im managing with the sleep dep as i got used to lack of it during pregnancy so its not a big shock. I have had two periods since she was born!! so much for bf stopping them and fertile signs too, hoping we can conceive again soon, would be amazing!! 

All the pics are gorgeous!! Alannah will be 15 months next christmas so im really looking forward to her getting excited. She does look at the lights on the tree and i take her over to it she will touch the decorations. She loves looking at photos on the wall and anything with writing on it. Its amazing watching them develop, crawling and taking first steps is precious to see tho i dont want her growing up too fast, time is already flying!!

What are u all doing for christmas this yr? it will be me Alannah and dh at home so im really looking forward to it.

Merry christmas to all!!


----------



## trixie79

ahh alannah and jack are sooo cute! cant believe that she is 3 months..........time is flying!!!

conors wee willy is better today so i think sudocream has done the trick. i got an antibiotic cream but dont think ill use it if its still ok tomorrow!

off now till tuesday.... had a busy week at work this week and OH uncle died so he is away till sunday at the funeral.....so just me and conor....
him and conor get on soooo well, he cries coming to me sometimes which near kills me!!!!!think ill do something nice with him tomorrow....santa maybe!!


----------



## _dreamer_

What cute xmas pics of Jack LadyL!!! I love his santa dungarees! And well done Jack on his first steps!! The fun really begins now lol. The handprints are made from salt dough (I used 1 cup flour, 1/2 cup salt, 1/2 cup water), then you get LO's to do a hand print in it, cut round it, let it dry and paint it up, and I'm going to varnish mine. I've finished my first batch now too will post a pic as well. Need to make some more!

Babies7777 Alannah is such a pretty little thing! Where has that 3 months gone??? I can't believe Erin will be 1 in a month and a half. That will be nice to have a Christmas with you three. We're spending early morning just me, OH and Erin at ours opening pressies and I'll do bacon sandwiches and bucks fizz for breakfast. And then we'll go to my grandmas around 11 and see my sister there for an hour and then we'll take my grandma to my OH's uncles where my OH's grandparents will also join us. It's the first time they've all met each other so hopefully they will get along ok!

Erin met father christmas today for the first time. She is so solemn with strangers, she always looks so serious to them and never smiles. I'll upload a pic when I get a chance. My work xmas do tomorrow night, looking forward to it! 

How is everyones xmas organisation going? I'm finally getting there with pressies. OH was so hard but I think he's sorted now yey.


----------



## trixie79

Dreamer forgot to say once you cut out the hand you put it in the oven 100 c for 3 hours .. Once done you paint and varnish, mind you I haven't varnished yet and I think they will do as they are!!!! Really clever idea and something we will always have!

I'm finished all my pressies .... Have done last week! Don't know wat to do now!!!

We just going to my sisters for dinner Xmas day then down south on boxing day... Nothing exciting!


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh yes I was a bit vague on the drying haha. Well done on finishing all your pressies! I only have a couple more to go. What have you got for your LO's this year? We've got Erin:

Night before Christmas book
3 or 4 other books
Vtech frog bath toy
Little plastic squeezy animals for the bath
Plate, bowl and cutlery set
Some Tolo safari animals
A disney cup
Some clothes

We haven't gone overboard as it's also her birthday end of Jan and my mum has got her lots of toys in Oz to bring back if I can fit them in the suitcase!

Here is her pic with Santa (Stranj...note the serious 'stranger' face lol, she NEVER smiles at strangers)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0828.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hispirits

Hi girls 
How lovely all getting your babies ready for Xmas!
I can't wait for Xmas next year and would happily FFW this one. My birthday 26th December, just asking for money for Xmas and bday so I can go have a spend up on bubs.
Trix glad bubs Winkie is better, when I read ur post I thought I don't know how too clean a willy either, gonna have to get educated on that.
Lady, we are calling him Frazer. Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. 

Hope everyone is doing well.. 

Bryce has his first tooth through.. so cute.. he took his sweet time but its there now!! he crawls and pulls up to a stand on everything he can.. 

Im so excited for christmas.. still have a ton to wrap.. im also in college so i have one final left to do for this semester.. cant wait to be done.. :) then i can foucs on christmas..


----------



## lilrojo

Bryce as of this am, he is 10 months old :)
 



Attached Files:







481427_543429515685936_936478696_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## _dreamer_

What a lovely name Hi!!!

Bryce is sooo cute, looks like a cheeky smile hehe


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks dreamer, my family hated it at first but I sorta put my foot down, my baby, none of ur business.
I was So angry they all had the cheek to try and change my mind.
And couldn't believe how opinionated they were. How could you ever say to an expectant mum, the name you've chosen for you baby is horrible? 
Cheeky buggers. But. They all like it now, so glad I didn't let them wear me down. 
I can't believe its nearly Xmas this months gone fast!


----------



## _dreamer_

It's going so fast! I know what you mean about people being opinionated, I wouldn't tell anyone our name until she was born, didn't want to hear it lol and no one says anything once they are actually here. A few people at work were so rude saying things like oh I hope you haven't chosen something horrible and flouncy like summer or autumn, and I hate this name and hate that name, when they didn't even know what we had picked. I don't know why everyone suddenly thinks they have a say in what YOUR child is going to be called!


----------



## Hispirits

Tell me about it.
My other pet hate at the moment is people telling what I should and shouldn't be eating. "It's not an excuse to eat for two you know" 
I wouldn't mind but I'm eating much better being pregnant than I did when I wasn't, I'm naturally craving fruit, pickles, the most naughty thing I eat is sorbet, and even that's not really bad. 
I know everyone cares and wants to be envolved, but I just want to lock myself away and enjoy my pregnancy alone with hubby and enjoy our last 4 months as a couple.
My mil is on the phone every other day! i have nothing left to Tell her by wednesday! But she want to repeat our last several conversations.
Wish everyone would do one. Lol
Wishful thinking!

I think I'm just a bit hormonal too lol 
everyone barring hubby makes me so frustrated! Lol
Mean aren't I!


----------



## _dreamer_

In a bit of shock at the mo, my OH has hit a deer at 60mph on his way to work about an hour and a half ago. Thankfully he is fine which is the main thing but the car is completely wrecked. As it's a Sunday night, they are just going to bring him and the car home and we'll have to get it to a garage tomorrow. Pretty sure we have hire car cover so at least we'll still have transport. 

I don't know why everyone becomes experts on pregnancy when you're pregnant, even if they haven't had children I found. Oh and my gran said to me.... "you need to make sure you don't eat for two...remember keep your figure, keep your man". Thanks gran thanks. And you're definitely not mean...theres a lot to frustrate you in pregnancy, and most of it comes from other people lol


----------



## Hispirits

Oh god dreamer that must have been awful!
I saw on the news this week the deer keep getting run over, like a massive increase. 
I bet ur hubby's shook up.
Poor car, poor dear!

Yes as if we need to worry about loosing our husbands because they got us pregnant! 
Don't get me wrong, in that department I have been a bit paranoid lately, always checking up on him, he's being so good about it too, but again, I think its thr hormones and my new and ever changing body. 
Lol
Hope hubby's ok xxxx


----------



## trixie79

his love the name.....dont listen to anyone, this is your body and your child.....not even my OH had a REAL say in wat we wer calling conor....i mean if he was adament that he was going to be called pickle he wouldnt have had a hope!!!!! you do all the hard work......to end up calling the child pickle!!!!!if you know wat i mean!!!

dreamer thats awful abt your car.....i actually near hit one on the motorway whilst overtaking at abt 70/80mph when i was pregnant with the triplets.....omg i was never so shaken up! i even contacted 2fm to alert them!!......noone believed that it was 'Rudolf' and not 'doe a deer' that i nearly ran into.....the size off a horse ...antlers too!! i was lucky....so i can imagine how your hubby feels....and your poor car, on the mouth of xmas.....

conors willy is better but his bum has broke out....must be more teeth coming,
congrats on bryces first tooth, conor hasnt had any in ages......he has 8 now and they wer hell to come through...

i got conor..
books....loads abt 5/6
vtech fish for bath and those octopus things..
an old style telphone..
a bee pillow
a lego table..
a toot garage and toot toot cars..
and an elephant popper...and loads of little stocking fillers

we got him a ride on car too but going to save that for his birthday!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Ladies!
I keep getting behind in the posts.
Ladyl I love the pictures!! Jack is so cute! I just love this age, the babies are so little yet so engaged. Love the santa outfit!

Dreamer your poor hubby!!! I'm glad he is ok. No fun having a wrecked car, but so glad he is fine- that is the main thing! Love the pic of erin with santa!!! We took giada. I will have to post the pic. I decided not to put her by herself because the two babies in front of her started screaming and I was pretty sure she would be screaming too. We all sat with her and she stared at santa looking totally confused. The person taking the pic rang some bells so she is facing the camera, but still has the very confused look on her face lol. I love erin's outfit!! We have such a poor choice of outfits here, I'm so disappointed!
Hispirits you look fabulous in your avatar! And I love the name you chose! I hate how other people butt in. People need to mind their own business. If you were shooting up heroin or something I would understand, but otherwise they need to back off and let you make the decisions about your pregnancy and your baby!!! Unfortunately it only got worse for me once the baby was born lol. I just say "yes yes that is a good point" and then do what I want! Well I hope they leave you alone and let you enjoy yourself!
Lilrojo, yay for first tooth! How did he handle it? Giada's just had a tooth pop through last night and she was up half the night. I enjoyed her bites much more when she had no teeth lol! Love the picture! He is adorable!!
Trixie so glad conor's willy is better. G gets rashes too with teething. Why is that? Do they get acidic or something? It's such a pain! Hope conor's disappears soon! I need some weaning advice. She will be a year on jan 9th and still drinks 6 bottles a day. I feed her 3 times a day. I have tried to drop a bottle the last 2 days. I read that after a year she should only be drinking 16oz. She is drinking double that, but is a big girl, probably 30lb or more now. I plan on giving her toddler formula a couple times a day after a year but do you have any advice on getting her off her bottles? She loves them and is going to freak out!! She doesn't drink any water, maybe I need to be giving her some instead of formula? Thanks for any input!
Babies alannah is beautiful!! Can't believe where the time has gone! 
HOpe everyone is going well! I am going to try to post a pic of giada!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks everyone for your kind words. The car has been assessed - £6000 worth of damage....so glad we have insurance! £300 excess seems pretty good really! Probably won't have it back til after the new year ehich is rubbish but have a hire car.

Hispirits, gorgeous avatar look at your bump! That's soooo cute. Aw I miss my bump. 

Great pressies trix. I hope his little bottom is feeling better

Aw hope you manage to upload a pic stranj would love to see giada and Santa. 

Erin has 3 good bf a day and maybe a short snack feed or two. And 2 meals, can't seem to get her to eat breakfast. I'm not sure what to advise on reducing the bottles but I'd def say try give her some water here and there. Maybe reduce the amount of milk gradually so it isn't such a shock to her. Maybe trix will be able to advise

Getting so excited for Christmas and for going to oz, its coming round so quickly! Although my boss popped over yesterday which has got me thinking about work which is rubbish. Don't want to go back, I'm loving this life at home with Erin :(


----------



## Fizzio

Hello ladies. Just popping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy healthy 2013. Sorry I've not been in here recently. Went back to work at the end of Oct and I am officially hating it. The work itself is stressful and demanding and I feel it makes me a worse Mum to Amber as I am tired on my days off. On the up side Amber loves nursery but has been permanently poorly - too much germ sharing. I'm working tomorrow, Xmas Eve and Xmas Day so we have moved our Xmas Day to Boxing day! Wishing I was going to be at home with my little girl.
Anyway I haven't had chance to catch up on all your news but I hope you are all well and LOs are doing well and Hispirits LO is baking well!
Catch up again soon. You are a lovely bunch of ladies :)
Jen xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

So good ot hear from you Fizzio!! What a bummer that you are back to a stressful job :( What is it you do again? I hope you get a little time to relax, and don't worry, you are being a great mom. I am tired all the time too and feel I should be a better mom and don't even have the excuse of a stressful job. Any thoughts on ttc? We are stlll thinking we want only one, but dh forgot to pull out the other night. I'm not sure what day I ovulated but I know it was right around then so even though the chances are so low I am a bit nervous. Although I guess if it happens I can stop trying to decide whether we should have another or not lol. Hope you are feeling well and be sure to get some time to rest!

Thanks dreamer! I am going to try some water with meals. I skipped a bottle again today so unless she wakes up hungry during the night then she has done pretty well with one less bottle. At least it is a start!

I'm going to try to upload some pics since I am on the correct computer right now!
 



Attached Files:







santa.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7









photo(12).jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## trixie79

My eyes near popped outta my head when I saw you give giada 6 bottles a day lol!! Conor now takes 14 ish oz at morning and night...after Xmas he will get 10 oz of normal full fat milk and vitamins to make up for any loss! That's the plan anyway!!!

At this stage they should be fully weaned so a bottle is just a luxury, so 3 meals a day...
And usually just a bottle at night ..... It's usually the last to go..

So firstly give your food before any bottle... Replace all the bottles during the day with water from her dippy cup and keep your morning and night time till she gets used to the change...
Also after she turns one change to normal milk... At least you will know then that she is just getting it from a comfort point of view and not a calorie point of view.... Then you just change them gradually to cups... 

I plan to give Conor weetabix at 6 in the morning and a cup of normal milk heated and keep his night time bottle for another wee while!

Did any if that make sense?!?!? I'm on my phone so don't know wat I've written !!

Merry Xmas everyone! It's Shauna anniversary today so going to the grave in a while, it's hard but Conor distracts me a lot!!!im a little emotional!


----------



## LadyL

HELP!! I've tried to make those Santa hands with no success! Everytime I try to put jacks hands in it, he grabs and then ends up with a handful of salty dough!! I really want to make these but am having such a hard time even with DH helping hold jack. How did you all get your LOs to cooperate?


----------



## Hispirits

Merry Christmas my lovelies!
I'm all set now. Pressies wrapped. Just waiting for my big Xmas shop to be delivered. 
Hubby's working today and tomorrow but off for Xmas day my birthday and 27th when we go pick up our pram, which I'm looking forward too more than Xmas!
Hope you all get lovely gifts and hole your babies have a lovely day. Xx


----------



## trixie79

Lady I didn't show him wat I was doing and just distracted him ... Took his hand and plonked it on the dough!!! I made sure it was quite floury so it wouldn't stick! Got it twice so I think it was pot luck to... Cause he was kinda shocked!!!

His happy birthday!! And have a great day!! Make sure you put a lot of thought into your pram! I got an ego elegance for it was easy to get in and outta the car but I'm not sure if it's the most comfy!!!! I ended up getting an oh baby stroller when he was about 3 months old for going into the shopping centre and for quick stuff and I get a lot of use outta it!it was only 50 quid!!the other one was 299... Kind of wish I had got a really good one... But it's so hard to picture a little baby in them and have it practical too! 

Which one did you buy???

Happy Xmas eve eve:)!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi fizzio, so sorry to hear you're hating being back at work :( I'm dreading going back as its getting closer. And what a shame you have to work xmas day, at least amber is too young to know any different. We had to do the same last year as my oh worked xmas day.

Stranj, what great pics. She's gorgeous! 

Lady, Ive done about 9 or 10 now with Erin hehe. She doesn't like it but I sort of hold her fingers flat, sort of pulling up on her fingertips and quickly plonk her hand down, pressing on her whole hand. A couple of times she's tried to scrunch her fingers up so I had to redo those ones. Good luck, they look so great once they're done. 

Exciting hispirits, I loved getting our pram too. We got ours mega early, first few weeks, my oh is so impatient but then it hit me what if it was twins haha. We have the silvercross surf which I love. The only downside is there isn't a ton of storage underneath but hasn't really bothered me. What are you thinking of going for? Happy birthday for boxing day. How old will you be if you don't mind me asking? 

Trix, I hope you are holding up ok at the mo. Big hugs for Shaunas anniversary yesterday. Glad that conor helps. 

Eek 2 sleeps til xmas.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Merry Christmas ladies!! Hope you all get a little time to relax! 

Happy Birthday Hispirits!! What is the actual day?

Trixie hope you are doing ok. It must be a very tough time of year for you. Hope conor helps to give you lots of smiles :hugs:

Hope santa is good to everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Claire1

.


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks ladies! I put deposit down on travel system a month ago just gotta pick it up.
I got a bebecomfort loola with the windoo carry cot and maxi cosi creatis fix car seat. 
My birthdays 26th strang xx
Xxx


----------



## Claire1

Hispirits said:


> Thanks ladies! I put deposit down on travel system a month ago just gotta pick it up.
> I got a bebecomfort loola with the windoo carry cot and maxi cosi creatis fix car seat.
> My birthdays 26th strang xx
> Xxx

That's what I've got. I love it! Such a good system, really rate it. Great if your a bit taller as well and great on space :) x


----------



## Hispirits

Claire1 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I put deposit down on travel system a month ago just gotta pick it up.
> I got a bebecomfort loola with the windoo carry cot and maxi cosi creatis fix car seat.
> My birthdays 26th strang xx
> Xxx
> 
> That's what I've got. I love it! Such a good system, really rate it. Great if your a bit taller as well and great on space :) xClick to expand...

Aargh thanks Hun!!! I really like it, looking forward having a play with it on Thursday!
I got it in bright red! Hubby's choice, but its grown on me and I live it now, at least everyone will see me coming! Lol x


----------



## Claire1

Ours is red as well! Great minds and all that. The car seat base is a god send, so much easier. Enjoy having a play with it x


----------



## trixie79

Thanks girls for your kind thoughts.... It was aine and Caitlin's anniversary today:(
I'm doing ok, Conor keeps me busy !! 
Have a great Xmas everyone, don't know wat I'd do wit out you all!!

Just done Santa... Hoping Conor will have a lie in as the wine has gone straight to my head!!!pigs might fly!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

We really are lucky to have got this thread and each other. You ladies are all fab. Wishing you all a very merry Christmas, hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

Sounds like you're strong trix, and doing so well considering. They are all in my thoughts too. Fingers crossed for your lie in. I'm actually going to be waking Erin a 7 if she isn't awake as we have a military schedule in the morning and need her to nap by 9.30 lol. Hopefully can relax after 12pm ish haha. 

Love all ya ladies hope its a good one xxx


----------



## LadyL

Wishing all you lovely ladies a Merry Christmas!! I hope you all have a wonderful day!! Don't have much time to do a proper catch up. Hopefully I'll have time after the holidays are over!!


----------



## Claire1

.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Happy Birthday Hispirits!!! How is everyone? I'm exhausted and we have one me Christmas dinner tonight as we celebrated with DH dad/family on the 23rd, and my parents/family on the 25th and now tonight with dh mom/family. I just want to sleep!


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy birthday hispirits hope you've had a lovely day. 

Glad darcey was so good Claire :) and not sad, sounds lovely haha. how has giada enjoyed it all stranj, sounds like you've been very busy! Enjoy your meal tonight. Erin was also well behaved, she was the entertainment for the day haha. And had xmas dinner for lunch and dinner and lunch again today, her eating is getting so much better, its no longer a battle to feed her. 

My sister has arrived in Australia ok, only 3 sleeps until we fly out!

I was spoiled, my oh is so naughty as I'm going to oz and taking a good chunk of spending money, I said no xmas pressies but he got me a jumper, coat, boots, choc, voucher to get my hair done, cd, a koala onsie haha. And he got a voucher for lunch for us at Gordon Ramseys restaurant in London and put "to mommy and daddy I think you deserve a nice meal together love Erin" and he remembered a mommy card from her too (i told him a couple of months ago to remember its his responsibility until she's old enough lol). Very thoughtful, I was very chuffed and feel very spoiled. Erin was also spoiled bless her,she managed to rip open a few pressies. The greatgrandparents on both sides got on well and it was altogether a lovely day. Hope everyone also had a great day xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks my birthday was fab

Dreamer gave a lovely time in Oz you lucky thing! Enjoy Gordon ramseys!
Trix thinking if you my lovely.

Picked up my loola today, as the lady was getting for me I noticed the newer loola up was in the sale same price as what I paid for the older one. The lady kindly let me swap, the main difference really is that instead of two handles it has one adjustable handle bar which I prefer so very happy babymama!
Our family's were so generous at Xmas and with my birthday I had enough left after laying for my travel system to get a cot and changer too :)
Feel so realy now! Can't wait to start using it all.
20 week scan Wednesday can't wait to see my lol man again!
Xx


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls ... Glad everyone has a lovely Christmas ...

I'm grand, honestly... Prob better than I should be! I really think having Conor totally distracts me from feeling sorry for myself!!

Dreamer can't believe that you fly out in a couple of days..., make sure you get to a computer if your not out sunning yourself!!! Your oh was so good to you!! I got a couple if nice things, a lovely silver bracket, handbag, pjs( silk!!) slippers! 50 shades of grey and the new Bourne book! Also got makeup and smelliest and he also got me a voucher for next so I could pay of my debt and put it back on for the sale!!!

Conor had a great day ... We took a video of him coming into the living room and just looked shocked at all his pressies! Although he just wants his books and just points and says oh oh!!

Stranje it sounds like you had a busy Xmas... Hope you get to relax soon!

His... Glad you got an upgrade! Won't be long now... Time just flys, you will be asking abt sleep advice in the near future!!!!

Oh did I say future had a wee girl, saw it in one of her threads!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks I'm sure I'll have a fab time. Yep they have a laptop so will be checking in can't miss the bnb news haha. I'll miss it on my phone while feeding though lol. I'll have to get reaquainted with my kindle. Looking forward to Gordon Ramsey but won't be doing that until I'm settled back at work.

Glad you had a nice xmas and birthday hispirits. Great news on the upgrade. I couldn't wait to have Erin to try her out in the pram lol. Wanted to push it around outside but thought id get weird looks with no baby haha. So exciting for your 20 week scan. It's amazing what you can see in this one compared with the 12 week, so much detail. 

Trix glad you are doing well and that conor had a lovely day. Sounds like you got some nice pressies too. Soooooo pleased to her about future mama, thanks for letting us know. I left her a message, hope she pops over.


----------



## _dreamer_

Tobaira, just wanted to wish the girls a belated happy 1st birthday! Did you do something nice? Can't believe some of the babies are turning 1! xxx


----------



## trixie79

Happy belated birthday Cassandra and heather!!! Can't believe they are one!! 

Omg can't believe Conor is one in a few weeks!!

Took his morning bottle of him yesterday, and gave him ordinary milk.... Didn't go down too bad! I've bought one more tin so I'll use it for his nite bottle until it finishes and then no more formula!!! Next challenge is getting him to drink the milk outta a cup!!!! And getting him off his dummy!!!!!..... Mind you that mite take a while!!!


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! Hope you all had a great holiday. And Happy New Year!! 

I just popped on to tell you all that I just got a BFP!! OMG! I am still in complete shock! Hubby still doesn't believe it. He keeps saying "We'll just see what the test says in the morning." But it is def positive! I am excited and super nervous at the same time!! According to the due date calculators, I'll be due around Sept 8th.

Hope you all are well.


----------



## Claire1

Oh my gosh, congratulations Lady!!! Thats fantastic news, so pleased for you :)
I cant believe babies are turning 1 and now there are MORE babies on the way, I love it!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh my gosh Ladyl!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! I can't believe it! You must be thrilled! (and nervous lol) im on my phone so will keep it short but just wanted to say a big congrats!!


----------



## trixie79

Omg I'm so excited for you lady congrats xxx


----------



## LadyL

Thank you ladies!! It still hasn't quite sunken in yet....even after 2 more positive tests!! I've been all over the place with my emotions. It's def something I wanted, so I am super happy. But then I get moments of feeling like there's no way ill be able to love this baby as much as I love jack. And that I'm cheating him out of quality time by having another so soon. But I know it will all work out how it's supposed to. And I really think they'll grow to be the best of friends. Jack has such a kind, sweet nature about him, I know he'll be a fabulous big brother!! 
I'm calling the drs office in the morning to set up an appt (if they're open). I'll keep you guys posted! 

Thanks again for all your support!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Congrats ladyl!! So exciting, that's great it happened so quickly for you! I'm sure jack will make an amazing big brother.

I'm in sunny Australia! And my parents have wireless so will be popping on on my phone when I'm feeding Erin to keep me occupied. Erin was an angel on the journey, didn't get a whole lot of sleep, maybe only 6 hours in 25 but the rest of the time she was so good, entertained everyone on the two planes and I sat next to lovely people on each which really helped. She's got used to my family already, she's started putting her arms up to them which is lovely, she's so tired though poor thing. Just trying to get her down to bed now. It's 7.15pm so she's done so well. Will head to bed shortly too as im exhausted. We're having an xmas day tomorrow so can't wait for that. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## trixie79

Ah dreamer I'm so jealous!!! Enjoy!
Lady did you use the cbfm this time?? Or was it just pot luck??


----------



## Hispirits

Congratulations lady! That was quick! Lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Lady!! Im in the 2ww so i may be joining you lol :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Ooo good luck lilrojo. 

Happy new year everyone! It's weird its already 2013 here lol


----------



## LadyL

Thanks everyone!!
Dreamer I am super jealous that you're in sunny Australia right now! It's so cold here, And it really doesn't ever get that cold here. I am ready for some sunshine and warmness again!! 
Good luck lilrojo! Hopefully we can be bump buddies again! 

Happy new year everyone! I keep forgetting its even a holiday since I'm working today (nye) and tomorrow (ny). I just thought about it, I was pregnant on New Years last year, and am pregnant again on New Years this year!! Kinda crazy when you think about it like that!

Oh and trixie, I did use the CBFM, but actually never got a peak this cycle. I've been trying to think of when I might've actually ovulated. And I think we BD about 4 or 5 days before I ov'd. So quite impressive that I actually got a BFP!! I really didn't think we had a shot this cycle. ( we hadn't started technically trying yet. Just supposed to be NTNP).


----------



## Future Mama

How is everyone doing? I am so sorry I haven't been on in a while, but have been super busy! I gave birth to my beautiful baby girl Maya on November 27, and she is absolutely perfect! I was induced 15 days early due to me having high blood pressure and the doctors suspecting she was growth restricted. Her last ultrasound at 37 weeks showed she was measuring small so the doctors decided it was best to deliver her. She was 5 lbs 13 oz when she was born. I can honestly say the birth wasn't as bad as I expected it to be (probably because I had an epidural). I have been really exhausted as we had some issues with her latching on, so I have been exclusively pumping and bottle feeding (which is VERY exhausting). But overall she is a pretty easy baby, and I can't believe I'm finally a mommy. 

How is everyone else doing? Congrats to Hi and LadyL on your BFP's! I can't believe some of your babies are almost a year old! They are all absolutely adorable! I promise I will be on more now that we are finally getting into a routine, and thank you all for checking up on me over the past few months and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Claire1

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!


I hope everyone is having a fab new year.... Whatever you're doing. Love and luck for 2013 to everyone.

Great to hear from you future, congratulations.

Have a lovely time dreamer, glad Erin was good for you.


----------



## trixie79

Happy new year everyone, don't know wat is do without you lot!!!!

Congrats again future.... Well done with the pumping in sure it's hard going, the tiredness gets easier, promise, mines getting back to norm after a year!!!!!! Lol!


----------



## LadyL

Happy new year!! 

Great to hear from you Futuremama! Congrats on baby Maya! I'm sure it was scary having to be induced so early, but glad everything went well. And good luck with pumping!! I also pumped and bottle fed breast milk. I did it for nearly 5 months. So feel free to ask me any questions or for any tips. I'll be glad to help. Kellymom.com had great tips on there for exclusively expressing. 

Ugh. I've had to work the past 3 days (12 hr shifts), and jack was at my parents on Saturday, so I literally haven't seen him since early Sat morning. Other than to lean over his crib and give him a kiss!! He's asleep when I leave for work and he's asleep when I get home!! I miss that little booger!! We're going to have us a fun day tomorrow! And hopefully I'll be able to make my dr appr for my first scan! (They've been closed the past 2 days). I've forgotten how crazy the "not knowing if everything is ok in there" phase is.


----------



## LadyL

So my first appt is next Tuesday. I'll only be a little over 5 weeks, so I think it'll be just blood work and such. Hopefully, while there I'll get to make my appt for 1st scan!! Now off to try to find Jack a shirt that says "Big Brother" on it. I am going to let him wear it to my parents and in-laws over the weekend. And just see how long it will take them to figure it out!! I am so ready to tell them. I'm finding it harder to keep a secret this time around than last time.


----------



## workingttc

Hi ladies!! I hope you remember me from way back when! I think the last time I posted was shortly after my baby boy, Eli, was born in March of last year...how time flies! I've tried to keep up with this thread when I can and am so happy to see how well all of your LOs are doing. We're (crazy I know) TTC'ing again now, so I'm trying to come back to BNB when there's time. (I turned 35 in December, so figure we need to start trying now since the odds aren't in our favor, and I'd love to have 2 close in age). Just reset the old CBFM a few days ago...here's hoping it helps again!

Anyway, happy new year to you all and huge congrats to LadyL - please share some of your babydust with me!

:hugs:


----------



## Claire1

.


----------



## _dreamer_

Aw lady that's so cute on the tshirt idea, let us know how it goes! not long til your first appointment!

Working of course we remember you. How is Eli? That's great on TTC again, there's a few on here now plus lasts bfp! 

I think we'll have at least a 3 year age gap Claire. Ours is more of a financial decision really, as we have decided we want to buy a new house, and also affording 2 children in nursery is expensive. Even though its a financial reason to wait that long, I don't feel ready for another baby yet, Erin still seems so small. I never thought I'd think that as I was soooo broody before Erin, and thought I'd be desperate for another asap but its like she's still satisfying that for now lol. in terms of age gaps I also see pros and cons, I think its just more personal preference


----------



## workingttc

Thanks, Dreamer! Eli is great. So much fun. I found the first 3-4 months really challenging, but since he has gotten older every day gets better and better. I went back to work when he was 6 months old. Even though I'm only 60% time, it's so hard to be away from him! I'm really excited to be TTC again, but I do worry it will take a while since I'm older, and it took us 6 months/7 cycles that last time. So we'll see!

Claire, I did a lot of reading on the topic of spacing babies before we decided to TTC. I agree with Dreamer, I think it mostly comes down to personal preference. I've read that gaps of less than 2 years and more than 4 years can mean a bit less rivalry, but I think that depends a lot more on the parents and the children's personalities than on the years between them. In our case, the decision was a combo of wanting to optimize our chances given our ages (DH is 37 and I just turned 35) and also just wanting to get the baby phase over with (not meaning for that to sound negative--just eager to be able to travel easily again and not have baby stuff all over our house!)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey working.. we are in the tww.. so were in there with ya.. been using the cbfm since march just to watch my cycles.. :)

as far as spacing its all personal :) I too want to be done with the baby phase.. completley selfish.. I know i want one more and im now in college and want to work when im done not be having another baby :)


----------



## trixie79

Hi working... Off course we rem you!!! I'm so glad Eli and you are well:)

I'm ntnp at the mo! Oh doesn't seem too bothered abt me not being in contraception so I don't think he would mind if I was to tell him I'm preg again!!! I'm pretty sure I ovulate next week sometime... So watch this space! Must get the cbfm out!!!!

I too kinda want the baby stage to be over so I wouldn't mind if I got preg now...


----------



## _dreamer_

Maybe that's where I differ...I love the baby stage and to think I might only have one more baby and one more baby phase and be pregnant once more makes me really sad like I don't want it to be over with (im really hoping we can have 2 more if circumstances allow!)


----------



## Claire1

.


----------



## lilrojo

Its not that i dont love the baby stage cuz i do.. i love it so much.. it goes by way to fast.. but im just ready for the growing stage i guess.. :) and all the fun that comes with it.. as my dd will be 4 this year.. she is a blast..


----------



## workingttc

I'm loving the 8-9 month phase, but I did not love the first 4 months, so that's the phase I'm hoping to put behind us quickly. And I am really looking forward to when he is 4 years old - that must be so fun Lilrojo! Yay for being in the TWW - I'm jealous! I'm not even sure we're going to be able to time things right this month, because DH will be out of town. And it's so much harder for us to find time to BD this time around! And since I'm just coming off the pill, I'm not really sure what my cycle will be like. I guess we'll see!


----------



## lilrojo

I never went back on the pill after bryce.. and just wait it gets way more fun.. lol bryce is almost 11 months and just awesome.. it just gets better and better.. and we were planning to ntnp but ended up dtd the morning i peaked so scratch that lol.. i know when i was on the pill i got preg first month off both times i tried.. so fxed for you guys.. :)


----------



## babies7777

Huge congrats Lady. :happydance:




LadyL said:


> So my first appt is next Tuesday. I'll only be a little over 5 weeks, so I think it'll be just blood work and such. Hopefully, while there I'll get to make my appt for 1st scan!! Now off to try to find Jack a shirt that says "Big Brother" on it. I am going to let him wear it to my parents and in-laws over the weekend. And just see how long it will take them to figure it out!! I am so ready to tell them. I'm finding it harder to keep a secret this time around than last time.


----------



## trixie79

girls im having a 1st birthday party for conor on the 12th......need ideas!!!!

im inviting 3 one year olds.....wat food do i get....

family and some friends....a 5 , 2 and 3 year old.....

ordered a bee cake! its soooo cool!

wat games do i do??? do i do games???? eeekkk im panicking!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone! Happy new year!!!!
I accidentally went to the first page of this thread and thought everyone was pregnant again lol!! 

Futuremama so glad you are here!! Good job pumping! It didn't work well for me as not much would come out! It's a lot of work so be proud of yourself. So glad you have your baby in your arms! Is everything ok now with your blood pressure? It sounds like maya was not growth restricted right? She seemed pretty big for 15 days early. Do they usually induce for growth restricted because they worry they are not getting enough nutrients inside? What size did they think she was? Sorry for all the questions, just curious as I feel the scans are always off. THey thought giada was a bit over 6 pounds according the scan and she was almost 8.5. My sister in law they induced bc they thought her baby was too big and he was about 7.5. These scans seem a bit off! Either way so glad you and baby are safe! 

It's been so crazy at holiday time, I am glad it is coming to an end.

Can't wait to hear of your first scan ladyl, and how people react to the shirt!!! You must be so excited!

So great to hear from you workingttc! Keeping my fingers crossed for you for a quick bfp! Don't worry at all about your age. I was 36 when getting pg with giada, and had just come off the pill after over 20 years! I started early due to irregular cycles and I had some off times where I didn't take it, but it was mostly on. It took me 6 cycles of ttc, but 3 of those didn't count as we couldn't try at the right time of month for one reason of another. So really it only took 3 cycles. I think if you ovulate each month and you are tracking it then your chances are pretty good compared to someone who doesn't track it and isn't even sure if she is ovulating. Plus for many the second time around is easier. Hoping it is that way for you!

Dreamer I hope you are having a wonderful trip! I am jealous you get to got to gordon ramsey's restaurant!! I watch all of his shows!!

Lilrojo my fingers are crossed for you! When is testing day??

Trixie I am having g's party this sunday - eeeks! It's mostly adults. There will be 3 kids there between the ages of 3 and 5. I hadn't even thought about games!! Curious to hear if anyone has some good ideas? We are ordering sandwiches and salad and I am making a rubber ducky cake. GIada loves her ducky so we decided to do that theme. For her bday we bought her a charm bracelet from pandora and a ducky charm. We are going to add one every bday. Her actual bday is the 9th. I seriously can't believe it!! She is doing more things now. She is now holding up her toys for me to look at, yay!! I am getting a little less worried about autism. She recognized the names of all of her books, which I had no idea she knew. ANd a couple times she has handed us the book. Still no words, just babble. 


I am so undecided about having another child. I was talking to dh today and he said no way. I'm not sure how I feel. He is worried about finances and feels pressure since he is the one with the good job right now. My job will never pay a ton as I am a therapist and unless I build a good private practice I just won't get paid that much. Financially we are doing well, but I see that as he is the one supporting the family, it is a lot of pressure on him. I know I could convince him, but I'm just not sure what I want. Anyone else feeling indecisive? Anyone else worried about their body after another one? My back is still bothering me, and now I have a bad knee. I still have that stupid line down my stomach! Ugh I just wish I had a crystal ball! 

Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## workingttc

Yay for first birthday parties! I can't believe it! The only ones I've ever been to have mostly been adults and a handful of kids, so I don't have any game ideas. I did go to one where they had some entertainment for the kids - a guy who did songs and stuff with them. Trixie, post a pic of the bee cake if you can - sounds adorable! As far as what food to have, I think it just depends on what time the party is. I have a friend having her daughter's first birthday party in a couple weeks in the late afternoon and they are just doing cake, tea and cocktails (for the grownups of course ;))

Thanks for the advice, Stranj, that is definitely reassuring. I honestly felt the same way as you as far as being unsure about having another until pretty recently. Then all of a sudden I was sure I wanted another and close together. So funny how quickly your views can change on these things...Particularly on something so important.

I'm attaching a pic of my little guy. It's a from when he was 6 months old, so it's a bit outdated, but I don't have any others handy on my work computer. So fun to be back on BNB!
 



Attached Files:







Eli2.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

Aww he is a cutie.. working

Trixie I got Bryces bday stuff all around already.. i know im super organized.. but we are doing an inflatable alligator ring toss game.. more for the bigger kids and making our own masks to wear.. Bryce wont really play any of them lol.. but he will wander.. :) our theme is baby lion king :) Food will depend.. not sure yet.. easy stuff for sure!!

As far as testing im 5dpo today so testing in about 5 days at 10dpo..


----------



## trixie79

well i got a few party plates, cups and table cloth....balloons and wrapping paper...we got him an elephant popper and a ride on car and i promised OH that i wouldnt get anything else!!!
the cake is costing 35 pounds which i quite expensive!

next door neighbour is 4 months preg.........her LO is 15 months....i started fertility friend again, so ill start temping next month and mite get out the cbfm!!!....the more i think abt it, yes i would love to have the baby years all together rather than wait.....so i guess we will ttc soon!


----------



## LadyL

Hey girls!! Hope you all have had a good weekend!,

Stranje, I hope Giada has a lovely birthday party today! Let us know how it goes. 
Trixie, Conor's bee party sounds super cute!! It is crazy that we are already planning/having our kids' first birthdays!! We are doing a Dr. Seuss/Cat in the Hat theme for Jack. I think it will turn out really cute!! I can't wait!

working, your little man is so handsome! Good luck with TTC! Hopefully, we will be bump buddies soon!
good luck with testing Lilrojo! I hope we will also be bump buddies again! :)

as far as having babies close in age, my original plan was to wait until jack was 2 to start TTC again, but then we decided to wait until he turned 1. So we weren't really trying, but it happened only a few months earlier then we had planned. I am just shocked it happened so fast. I just knew it would take at least 6 months like it did last time. So jack and this baby will be 19 months apart. My brother and I are 23 months apart, and we always played well together and were pretty close our whole lives (until these past couple years when he started having his drug issues). But overall, I think it will be a fun age difference for them growing up so close. Plus, I'm all about getting the baby stage out of the way. I loved whb jack was super tiny, but he is so much more fun now and I love his little personality! 

Well, off to tell our parents in a few hours!! Jack has his big brother outfit all ready to go!! I hope they are excited to be grandparents again!!


----------



## lilrojo

aww enjoy your day LadyL..

Hope the party goes well Stanje.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Ok so I'm on day 15 and for some reason I have pink discharge !!?? But surely too early for implantation?? I usually ovulate on the 17 th day... Has me baffled!!!


----------



## workingttc

I think its poss to have a bit of spotting at ovulation, no? I think I've read some women have that...You could just be ovulating a bit early!


----------



## lilrojo

I agree trixie.. may be ovulating early.. i ovulated 2 days earlier this last cycle.. :)


----------



## Hispirits

Trix r u ttc? 
Gonna start getting very exciting indeed on here. :D


----------



## _dreamer_

Damn I feel left out haha. Love reading of all the TTC and pregnancy things you guys are going through.

Ladyl how was telling the grandparents? Did they get the tshirt quickly?

All good here having a lovely time. Weather has been gorgeous, so hot some days, 44c the other day - we just stayed inside in the air con! Erin has lots of news, she now points to her nose or someones when you ask where your nose is. If you say where is the doggy gone or where's grandma she shrugs her shoulders with her arms up like I don't know. She's learnt to 'throw' a ball. She's cut her front 2 teeth so that's 6 now. All happening here hehe, its been so lovely for grandma and gramps to see her do new things 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Future Mama said:


> How is everyone doing? I am so sorry I haven't been on in a while, but have been super busy! I gave birth to my beautiful baby girl Maya on November 27, and she is absolutely perfect! I was induced 15 days early due to me having high blood pressure and the doctors suspecting she was growth restricted. Her last ultrasound at 37 weeks showed she was measuring small so the doctors decided it was best to deliver her. She was 5 lbs 13 oz when she was born. I can honestly say the birth wasn't as bad as I expected it to be (probably because I had an epidural). I have been really exhausted as we had some issues with her latching on, so I have been exclusively pumping and bottle feeding (which is VERY exhausting). But overall she is a pretty easy baby, and I can't believe I'm finally a mommy.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Congrats to Hi and LadyL on your BFP's! I can't believe some of your babies are almost a year old! They are all absolutely adorable! I promise I will be on more now that we are finally getting into a routine, and thank you all for checking up on me over the past few months and Happy New Year!!

I just realised I don't think I commented on your post! Congrats on baby Maya what a beautiful name. And well done on the pumping, I really admire anyone who pumps, I only do it here and there and find it so much work. Happy New year hun x


----------



## trixie79

Yeah I thought that but not sure, it was kinda in my pee too but only pink, v.. Weird! Never had that before!

We dtd the last 2 days which is rare for us these days!!! 

His.... We NTNP!!!;)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!
How exciting dreamer that Erin is doing all these new things! I feel this past few weeks giada has been advancing too...it's amazing! She now shows me all her toys!! It was one of the things I worried most about on that autism checklist. She now passes it for a 12 month old (barely, but she still passes) which makes me feel better as they studied 12 month olds rather than 11 month olds. She still won't point and doesn't wave often, but does enough to make me feel she is developing normally. So glad you are having a great time! My heater broke the night before last so I am jealous of your hot weather! I've got the guy coming out today so I hope he can fix it! 

Trixie could the pink be from dtd? I get pink discharge at ovulation time, but I'm not sure what it is from. I read it could be from the egg popping through, or from the change in hormones. Are you temping? Now I bleed from ovulation to day one of my period (and of course I bleed on my period too) I have a cervical ectropian which probably caused the bleeding in pregnancy, and now it causes me to bleed before my period. It's really hard to judge when my period begins. I am trying to temp a bit this month and using ovulation sticks just to get an idea of when I am ovulation. It will be exciting when you test!!

How did the party go ladyl?? Was everyone excited???

What day do you test lilrojo? I think tomorrow right?? Fingers crossed for you!!! 

Eli is adorable working!! Can't believe how fast they grow!

So giada's party went pretty well. Unfortunately it was supposed to be outdoors but it rained. It has rained like once in the past two months and of course it has to be the day of her party. Anyway, it worked out ok. THe only thing I am super bummed about is we gave the video camera to dh brother to video singing happy bday etc, and he must not have pressed the record button :((( So we have no video and neither of us have pictures of it as we were with her bringing the cake. I know everyone else took pictures so hopefully I can get some of those. I'll post a pic of just the cake now and I'll try to post a pic of her with it when I get one. I made the big ducky cake for her, and then made cupcakes with duckies on top for all of us. And don't feel bad about the price trixie. I thought it would be cheaper to make my own and I ended up spending a fortune. I ordered the pan and they didn't tell me when I ordered that it was out of stock, so two days before i found out and had to get one off ebay and overnight it. then I couldn't find my icing dyes as most of my cake decorating stuff is packed in boxes, so I had to buy all new dyes for the frosting. Oh well, i'll be more prepared for next time. Her actual bday is tomorrow. I seriously can't believe it!!! One year ago today i was getting reflexology trying to get labor going so I wouldn't have to be induced. I lost my mucos plug that night and was having mild contractions when I got to the hospital (I thought it was just gas) so maybe it worked! Although they still induced. Can't believe a year has passed already. 

Anyone's baby saying meaningful words yet? I am patiently waiting but nothing yet!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

oops forgot the pic of the cake! Happy birthday giada is written on the blue under the duck and we had the duck on it's own cardboard so we could easily bring it over to her and keep the cupcakes separate. It worked well except no video!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!!

Well, the announcement went over really well. We ended up just telling DHs parents that Jack was going to be a big brother because that's how he wanted to do it. But they were excited. I think they were just really shocked.

At my parents, we took Jack in just regular clothes because I wanted everyone to be in the same room. (My mom, dad, gran, and brother were all there). So I just told them that I had a new outfit I wanted to put on him and let him "model" it for them. So we walked out with him wearing it. I think they were confused at first, but soon figured it out. My mom was especially excited. She just kept saying, I can't believe it!! I thought it would be at least 3 more years before you had another one!" So, yeah, it all went over really well.

I had my first Dr. appt today. Nothing really exciting, just blood draws and urine samples. My dr did say he'd do a sono just for fun if I wanted, but I declined. I know it'd be too early to hear a HB and I didn't want to get my hopes up for nothing. Plus, I told him, I'd hold off if he'd let me come back in 2 weeks instead of 4 for a sonogram....So I go back January 23rd!! Just TWO weeks!! Eeek! I can't wait!! I think everything will start feeling real to me once I have the scan. Oh, and official due date is Sept 5th, but he said since I'll be having a scheduled c/s, that we will do that at 39 weeks, so this babe will have a late-August birthday.

Trixie, I'm not sure about the spotting, but I'm sure that it probably is just ov bleeding. Good luck with catching the egg!! 

Hispirits, I just noticed your bumpage in your avatar!! Cute!!

Dreamer, so glad you are having a great time in Australia. I am definitely jealous of your warm weather. How sweet Erin is doing so many new things. I guess she just wants to show out for her grandparents!! How much longer are y'all visiting for?

Stranje, I LOVE Giada's cake!! So cute! You are very talented. I am having Jack's cake made by a friend who does cakes really well, because I am craft-challenged! Ha!! And Happy (almost) birthday to her!! Time flies so fast! And so glad she's started doing more things for you. I knew she would. But I know it feels good to have your mind put to ease.

Lilrojo, have you tested yet? Good luck!!!

Jack has almost officially started walking. He takes about 10-15 steps at a time going from one couch to the one on the other side of the room. So, I think he'll be walking for good by his first birthday. I have always heard the saying "Once a kid starts walking, it means they are getting out of the way for the next one." Can't believe in my case, it's actually true!! Haha!!

Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## workingttc

Stranj that cake is too cute!! I can't wait to pick out a cake for Eli's birthday...He hasn't realy had any sugar yet so he's probably going to go into shock! We may have to do some practice runs beforehand :)

Lady, that's great news about the doctor, and how great you can get in for a scan in just 2 weeks! I remember feeling so relieved after that first early scan and heartbeat. Also really nice that your family was so happy and supportive. 

Dreamer, so fun about all of Erin's new tricks! Eli has just started being so much more interactive - i swear it is like a switch went off at 9 months! Now he bops to music and tries to "sing" when we sing to him. It basically comes out as a tone deaf "ahhhhh" but it's adorable nonetheless. Tho I think a singing career is out...

Lilrojo, can't wait for your results tomorrow! I have a good feeling! Are you sure you don't want to test tonight? ;) In seriousness I had stronger bfps at night and in the afternoon in the early days than with FMU!

AFM, I'm just trying to read my OPKs (doing that and CBFM but no peak there and what I think is a positive on the OPKs). Definitely going back to the smiley face opks next month, since I can't read the lined ones at all! So hard to tell if the line is actually as dark/darker than the control!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks working.. I always seem to do better at night too.. but fmu is supposed to have th most since it was early.. we will see.. lp of11 days so af is due for sure on thursday.. at the latest.. 

Lady i did test.. looks really really faint so retesting tomorrow.. we will see


----------



## _dreamer_

Stranj, I'm so glad giada is doing some of the things to put your mind at ease. Erin won't pass me anything still. But she has started pointing. No words here yet. I can't wait to look at your cake on the pc as can't see pics well on here. Great the party went well and happy birthday to giada! 

Lady, that's so great that your news went down well. And so exciting that you will get your first scan in just 2 weeks! Eek. We're here until Jan 26th so another 2.5 weeks. 

Trix, great on dtd around your ov time (hopefully...sounds like it to me). 

And lilrojo, can't wait to hear your testing results. Do you mean you've seen a faint positive already??? Of so how exciting. 

We're off to the zoo tomorrow with 'gramps' really looking forward to taking Erin, she just loves animals. And my parents are throwing her a little first birthday party on Sunday, mainly so some of their friends can come meet Erin and see me and my sister. Cute. Will have to pop a few pics on when I gey on the pc


----------



## Hispirits

_dreamer_ said:


> Damn I feel left out haha. Love reading of all the TTC and pregnancy things you guys are going through.
> 
> Ladyl how was telling the grandparents? Did they get the tshirt quickly?
> 
> All good here having a lovely time. Weather has been gorgeous, so hot some days, 44c the other day - we just stayed inside in the air con! Erin has lots of news, she now points to her nose or someones when you ask where your nose is. If you say where is the doggy gone or where's grandma she shrugs her shoulders with her arms up like I don't know. She's learnt to 'throw' a ball. She's cut her front 2 teeth so that's 6 now. All happening here hehe, its been so lovely for grandma and gramps to see her do new things
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)

i'm glad your enjoying the weather over there, i've been watching the bush fires on the news, it looks terrible glad your untouched where you are.
we've supoosedly got snow on the way this weekend, so very jealous your in the sunshine! :winkwink:



StranjeGirl said:


> oops forgot the pic of the cake! Happy birthday giada is written on the blue under the duck and we had the duck on it's own cardboard so we could easily bring it over to her and keep the cupcakes separate. It worked well except no video!!

strang glad giadas coming along, my little sister was a bit slow coming along, she always had to do things in her own time, she was a bit special needs in primary school but as soon as she reached secondary school she flourished and was top in all her classes, and now she's just finishing her last year at university. but she still take her time with everything, we always want to put a rocket up her butt, but its a part of who she is and we love her.


LadyL said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Well, the announcement went over really well. We ended up just telling DHs parents that Jack was going to be a big brother because that's how he wanted to do it. But they were excited. I think they were just really shocked.
> 
> At my parents, we took Jack in just regular clothes because I wanted everyone to be in the same room. (My mom, dad, gran, and brother were all there). So I just told them that I had a new outfit I wanted to put on him and let him "model" it for them. So we walked out with him wearing it. I think they were confused at first, but soon figured it out. My mom was especially excited. She just kept saying, I can't believe it!! I thought it would be at least 3 more years before you had another one!" So, yeah, it all went over really well.
> 
> I had my first Dr. appt today. Nothing really exciting, just blood draws and urine samples. My dr did say he'd do a sono just for fun if I wanted, but I declined. I know it'd be too early to hear a HB and I didn't want to get my hopes up for nothing. Plus, I told him, I'd hold off if he'd let me come back in 2 weeks instead of 4 for a sonogram....So I go back January 23rd!! Just TWO weeks!! Eeek! I can't wait!! I think everything will start feeling real to me once I have the scan. Oh, and official due date is Sept 5th, but he said since I'll be having a scheduled c/s, that we will do that at 39 weeks, so this babe will have a late-August birthday.
> 
> Trixie, I'm not sure about the spotting, but I'm sure that it probably is just ov bleeding. Good luck with catching the egg!!
> 
> Hispirits, I just noticed your bumpage in your avatar!! Cute!!
> 
> Dreamer, so glad you are having a great time in Australia. I am definitely jealous of your warm weather. How sweet Erin is doing so many new things. I guess she just wants to show out for her grandparents!! How much longer are y'all visiting for?
> 
> Stranje, I LOVE Giada's cake!! So cute! You are very talented. I am having Jack's cake made by a friend who does cakes really well, because I am craft-challenged! Ha!! And Happy (almost) birthday to her!! Time flies so fast! And so glad she's started doing more things for you. I knew she would. But I know it feels good to have your mind put to ease.
> 
> Lilrojo, have you tested yet? Good luck!!!
> 
> Jack has almost officially started walking. He takes about 10-15 steps at a time going from one couch to the one on the other side of the room. So, I think he'll be walking for good by his first birthday. I have always heard the saying "Once a kid starts walking, it means they are getting out of the way for the next one." Can't believe in my case, it's actually true!! Haha!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great week.

thanks it had had a growth spurt that week, but its slowed the last couple of weeks. well done for resisting he early scan!! im not sure i would have been able too :blush: so far with this baby i've had 7 scans, and have another tomorrow. :blush: i have so many scan pictures but my favorite one is the 1st one were i saw my little bean and its little heart beating for the first time, something i never thought i would get to see :cloud9:

afm not up to much. :shrug: i have horrendous piles :haha: my bottom is bleeding and sore, the joys! lol 
my little mans an acrobat, i had my 20 week scan last wednesday and the little monkey was head down back to belly (ready to come out :winkwink:) not great for measureing, the sonographer tipped the couch up so my legs were in the air and he still wouldnt budge. 
two days later i had the consultant, he scanned me and the baby had flipped to breech.:dohh:
for a week he's been kicking the ligaments in my groin, it makes me feel a bit queazy, :oops: and was really uncomfy, but its gone now so i have a feeling the little tinkers head down again, just in time for tomorrows scan lol

hope your all keeping well lots of :dust: for you ladys in waiting :kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

BFN for me.. af has come so cd 1


----------



## Claire1

.


----------



## trixie79

hi all, well the spotting has gone.....now dry CM....its been sooo long i cant rem if that is normal....should be ovulating around now day 18....think we prob missed it this month....will prob dtd tonite as OH was horney last nite but i pretended to be asleep!!!!!!!!!!! god he is sooo predictable!!!hee hee

have conors party tomorrow, picking up the cake in the morning! im sooo excited, prob more than anyone!.....do i give him his pressies tomorrow or do i wait till 17th????

sorry abt bfn lil but im sure we will all be bump buddies soon!!!
cant believe that your due daet is end of august......it will fly by!
stranje your cake was soo cool....your very talented, best ill be doing are a few sausage rolls!!!

dreamer glad your having a good time, you lucky duck, its soooo cold here brrrrrrrr!
still waiting patiently for the real words!!!


----------



## trixie79

p.s claire how are you and hubby???


----------



## trixie79

Egg white! Dtd!! Ooh all we gotta do now is wait!!!:)

Cake is fab! Will post a pic tonite when I get a chance!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck trixie..

Cd4 for me.. waiting for af to end.. then ttc is going hardcore lol ;)


----------



## workingttc

Yay for "hardcord ttc" Lilrojo! And hope you caught that eggie Trix!

And I don't think Ive had a chance to congratulate Hispirtits - I was off this thread of a long time, so I know it's very belated. But huge congrats nonetheless!

Claire, that's great that you enjoyed your return to work. I find I like being at work too (although of course miss Eli), but I find it makes things harder at home, as Im often worried/stressed about work when I'm not there. Does your mom always take care of him when you are at work. If so that is so great!


----------



## LadyL

Good luck catching the egg Trixie!!

Sorry abt AF Lilrojo!! Best of luck this time around!! 

Claire, glad you had an easy transition going back to work. Seems crazy that you all get a whole year off, and here we're lucky to get 12 weeks!! I must say that it would probably be harder the longer I waited to go back though, so I guess it's ok. 

Working, where are you in your TTC journey? TWW? Waiting to ov? Just curious. Good luck though.....

I've been feeling well so far. I got a call from the dr office Friday (which scared me to death!!). But they called to tell me that i had some bacteria in my urine, so now am on antibiotics. So those are making me a bit queasy. Only 10 more days till my first scan!! Can't wait!! 

Today is my birthday. 29 yrs old!! But I spent it at my friends' 3 yr olds bday party. We share the same birthday. Worked out well though since I actually got to eat birthday cake on my birthday!! 

Hope you all had a great weekend!!!


----------



## LadyL

Double post......sorry.


----------



## trixie79

Ah happy birthday lady!!!:)

I'm feeling very bloated an had a bloody nose this morning !! These are signs to me ... But not sure when I ovulated.... Me and oh discussed having another and although he was hesitant I think the ntnp is the route he would prefer!!! But some men are clueless, I told him he would need to wear a raincoat mid cycle but he hates them so we will see!! After all of that we had a silly row abt stupid stuff and now I'm giving him the silent treatment lol


----------



## Claire1

.


----------



## workingttc

Happy birthday, Lady! I'm not sure where I am in my cycle, honestly. I'm pretty sure I'm about 4 dpo, but I keep getting what looked like positive opks (doing that and the cbfm this month) so who knows? Guessing my cycle may be a bit weird this month since it's the first one off bcp. :shrug: Planning to test this weekend, if I can hold out that long :wacko:

Claire that's lovely. My mom watches Eli one day a week, but we have a nanny part time as well (I work part time). Our nanny is wonderful, so I'm very lucky, but it would be soooo nice if my mom could do it all the time! She's a bit older though and with Eli being soooo active I think it'd be too much for her!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

I'm not even sure where wrote in last so I know I am missing some stuff!

Happy belated bday ladyl!!!! I hope you had a relaxing day and I'm glad you got some cake! Can't wait to hear about your scan!

Lilrojo, sorry you missed the egg last month :( I hope this month is it for you! TTC sounds so fun again but I had forgotton how horrible it is to have to wait another whole month before testing again!! I wish our cycles were two weeks total. That would be much more doable. Good luck this month!!

Working, how strange that you are getting positive opks. ANy idea why? Could you have delayed ovulation, or could you maybe be pregnant already?!?!? Looking forward to hearing the results- fingers are crossed for you!

Trixie when you do test?? Bloating and bloody nose!! Two very good signs!!! can't wait to hear! Can't believe everyone is ttc again!! Where has the time gone?? Is conor walking? Does life get harder when they walk?? Oh I have a question for you. As a HV, do you check head circumference. I measured giadas and she is over the 100th percentile. i had read that it is not a concern unless it grows very fast, and hers did from like 2-4 months. She jumped from like 50th percentile to 100th percentile, but so did her height. Her height is also above 100th percentile. I have to take her soon to the pediatrician, but was wondering if it was only a concern if it didn't match her height. Not sure if you guys even measure head circumference but I thought I'd ask in case you do!

Claire so glad things are going well with dh! ANd so glad you are enjoying work. I miss work, but I don't miss the commitment to it! Darcey is quite the chatterbox!! Giada doesn't say ANY words yet! She says mama and dada, but not to us. I try to get her to say mama, and she mimics my mouth movements and at first nothing comes out and then baba comes out lol. I think we have a ways to go. She's a lot like dh who was late at everything, so I need to be patient! 

Dreamer how are you? I hope you are having a wonderful time! I think you asked why I was tracking my cycles. I have a cervical ectropian which causes me to bleed all through the two week wait sometimes, so it was so hard to figure out my cycle. The month before last dh forgot to pull out and I was pretty sure it was ovulation day so I was kinda freaking out. (would have been happy to get a bfp, but not the best timing right now) After tracking it this month I think I was right about my ovulation time, and we may have gotten it on the day or just missed it by a day. No bfp so either way it was fine, but it was weird to test again! 

How are you hispirits? THanks for the words of encouragment. I feel better about things as giada seems to progress, she has just been a bit late with a few of the things. I get worried that she will never do them, but then she always does. Patience is a virtue I guess..I wish I had more lol! HOw are you feeling?? You are getting close!!!

Giada has taken a few small steps over the past few days, so I assume that will progress over the next month. She still needs six bottles a day, equaling about 40 oz. I tried to cut her down and she was waking up every other night. I know a few times it was from teething, but other nights she was just hungry. Before cutting her down to 5 bottles she hadn't woken up once at night for about 6 weeks. She eats a bunch at meal time, especially lunch and dinner, so I am just going to keep her at 6 right now and see what the dr says. She seems pretty healthy and happy so I can't imagine that continuing for a bit longer like this will cause problems. I assume as she eats more during the day that she will not take as much milk. I guess I'll have to wait and see. Either way if she is going to want a bottle I'd rather give it to her during the day than middle of the night!!

HOpe everyone else is well. I am suffering from terrible allergies and have developed a cough from it. Allergies are known to be horrible where I live and every time it rains I get an attack, and this time it rained and then the winds picked up. Hoping they will calm down soon. Hope everyone else is avoiding the cold/flu that is going around too!


----------



## _dreamer_

Aw wish my mum could watch Erin but she'll be going to nursery for all 4 days I'm working. That's great the people whos parents do help. 

Happy belated birthday ladyl. Hope you are feeling less queasy now and the antibiotics have done their thing. Crazy to think you're going to have your first scan before ive even gone home. 

Hispirits gutted to hear about the piles. There's so much no one tells you about pregnancy and labour lol. can't believe you're half way through. 

Sorry to hear af got you lilrojo, good luck for this cycle and good for you for hardcore TTC LOL. I barely have a sex drive still, hoping its because of bf and will come back when I stop feeding. We're down to 3 feeds a day now. Morning, before bed and then one short one at some point in the night (stopping that soon). She's less interested now and used to have 40 min feeds, now she gets distracted after 10 or so, so none of the feeds are massive. Which is good for her going to nursery. Need to start introducing cows milk now as well.

Stranj wow on giadas first steps that's fab. Erin is walking added with a push along trolley and can stand for a couple of seconds by herself, but I'm not encouraging walking at the mo as daddy is desperate for her to wait til we get back to the UK! Sorry to hear about your allergies stranj hope you're feeling better soon

All good here, there's been a few 40c days, which has been blimin hot but Erins coping great. Had a cute little party for her, she's such a sociable baby she was charming everyone and will go to anyone now so it was cuddles all round (makes me feel much happier about nursery, I think she'll love it). We had a fab day at the zoo as well, she loved seeing all the animals. We've had a family photo shoot done and have got some amazing pictures from it. 

Love reading everyones news on here :)


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls, have been so busy this week as I'm off work for his lordships birthday!! Lol ... Haven't done anything special but cleaning up and trying to declutter the house if baby things!! Conor's room is redone.... So now he has a nice bookcase and is more toddler friendly!!!

Glad everyone is well... Stranje hope your allergies clear up soon?? Conor is walking well now and gets more confident each day.... But still would grab your hand for walkies!!!!
He doesn't say much yet... Mama dada but has a whole conversation in a different language!! He points to loads of stuff and recognises pictures and objects...
Head circumference isn't a worry unless it isn't in proportion to the height or weight so don't worry...

Was a bit hasty and tested!!! Bfn off course but I'm only either 5 dpo or 8 dpo ish... Lol!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Darn knew I forgot something in my last post... happy belated birthday to Conor!!! Good luck with testing in the next few days trix :) and fab about his room being sorted and more toddler friendly


----------



## workingttc

Happy belated birthday, Conor! All these babies turning 1 - so exciting!

Sorry about the bfn Trix but you're right it's super early. I'm a ninny and started testing too, even though I'm at most 9 dpo (and maybe only 8). BFNs. I forgot how nerveracking this whole process can be. I also have no idea why I think it will be quick this time when it took us a full 7 cycles of hardcore trying last time (charting, cbfm, lots and lots of BD - the whole deal). Sigh. Oh well. I know it's early but I also see tons of ladies on here who get BFPs at 9 DPO, so it's a bit tough to stay positive. With Eli, my BFP was with afternoon pee on a digi at 11 dpo (so pretty sure an IC would have been positive at 9 DPO!). Must stop analyzing! It's definitely not as hard to see the BFNs this time around, since I know that I'll be happy with the age difference for Eli if I conceive now or in 6 months. Mainly just wanted to get the party started in case it takes a while again.

Dreamer, Erin's birthday party sounds lovely. I can't believe how hot it is there though! Wow! Eli is pushing at little cart around too. But i'm very ambivalent about the walking - it's so much easier to manage him when he's just crawling around! I really want to take him to the zoo as well. The only thing he "says" these days is a version of "roar" when he sees pictures of lions, so I can only imagine how much he'd enjoy seeing one in real life!

Stranj congrats to Giada on taking her first steps! Not sure why I was getting the pos opks. Next month I will definitely go back to charting. I'm way to type-A to have all the wondering that happens for me if I just use OPKs and the CBFM. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## _dreamer_

So cute on the roaring working! Yes I also feel the same on walking, they will then be in to EVERYTHING lol.


----------



## trixie79

Conor's already into everything and has now learnt to turn whilst walking!!! And so it begins!!! Lol!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. 

Got my high on the cbfm today so maybe things will happen sooner.. this month than last..

Claire no legs in the air.. lol i usually just go to bed and when i wake go to the bathroom.. lol

Happy belated bdays to all the babies and adults.. :)

Cant believe bryce will be 1 in less than a month... here are some of his 1 year pics..
 



Attached Files:







149999_4764874211201_1907464999_n.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1









537256_4764875971245_1500726495_n.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! Just popping on to remind y'all of my scan tomorrow!!! Eeeek! I'm so nervous!! Hope all is well. Now to try to get some sleep (as if I can!!)

Yay for all the walking babies!! Jack has been walking for a few weeks now! It's a whole new ball game now!! 

Hope everyone is well. I'll try to update you all tomorrow after my appt!!


----------



## trixie79

Good luck Iill on catching your eggy!!!

Good luck lady for your scan, I'm sure your so excited!!!

Im sick!:( neg on frer so putting it down to the cold weather.... Flu and sceptic throat... Not nice...have just left conor with the child minder and returned to bed!! Completely doped up on pencillin and ibuprofen !!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Gorgeous pictures lilrojo! Great on your high, hope you get your peak soon, lots of bd!

So exciting for your scan lady! Please let us know how it goes as soon as you can! 

Sorry you're so sick trixie, wishing you a speedy recovery! 

We only have 2 and a half days left before we fly back, so sad! Been.having such a lovely time and I think its even worse knowing ill be going back to work 2 weeks after I get back. Looking forward to seeing oh of course, he is missing Erin terribly, and me too but I feel so bad for him, a month is a long time at this age, she's been doing lots of new things. My little sister is a hairdresser and has highlighted my hair tonight, I love it! So weird I still see her as my baby sister lol 

Hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## trixie79

Ah only 2 days left... Prepare yourself for the big freeze when you come home.... Working isn't too bad, the break from mummy hood has its benefits!!! 
Didn't know oh wasn't with you ? That must be hard on both of you.... I'm sure he is excited that you both come home soon!


----------



## lilrojo

aww trixie.. feel better and sorry about bfn... no fun.. 

Lady good luck.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

trixie79 said:


> Ah only 2 days left... Prepare yourself for the big freeze when you come home.... Working isn't too bad, the break from mummy hood has its benefits!!!
> Didn't know oh wasn't with you ? That must be hard on both of you.... I'm sure he is excited that you both come home soon!

Yeah unfortunately not. We're going to south Africa in November for 3 weeks to see his parents and he doesn't have enough holiday to do both. Plus cost with being on mat leave would have been tough, was £1100 just for mine and Erins flights. Yeah he's counting down the days. I'm hoping there is a little snow left but don't want it to snow again as don't want to risk it affecting the flight or travelling back home. Will be a shocker of a temperature change haha!


----------



## Claire1

Well done to Giada, what a proud moment that must have been. Darcey is trying but not quite there yet.

Good luck lady, looking forward to hearing how it goes.

Sorry your poorly Trix, it rubbish feeling ill and looking after LO's. At least you have the childminder on hand.

Dreamer, I agree with Trixie, it does have SOME perks going back to work. Im really enjoying my job now im part time, and make more of the time I have with Darcey when Im off. I hope you dont feel too sad about it, It will take getting used to, but you'll get there :) 
Have a safe journey home and wrap up warm...tis freezing!!! So pleased to hear youve had such a lovely time. You've just remionded me I need a hair cut!!!

Such cute pics Lil, and good luck catching your eggy :)

I'm starting to think about plans for LO's birthday, still have a couple of weeks to sort it but think I'll keep it a low key family thing with nibbles and cake.

How are you doing Hi?


----------



## Hispirits

Good luck for scans & cbfm!
Sorry for the bfns :(


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! Meet baby #2!! Due Sept 5th!! 7 wks 6 days with a heart beat of 153!! So excited!! It's actually starting to feel real now!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LadyL

Ok. I'll try to catch up with everyone else now. 

Dreamer, I hope you and Erin have a safe trip home. I'm sure you are missing you OH!! Good luck with returning to work. 

Trixie, sorry Bout the bfn. Hope you feel better soon. 

Good luck catching the egg Lilrojo!! 

Have fun planning Darcy's bday party Claire. It is fun!! But time consuming. Jacks is next week and I've still got tons to do!!! 

Stranje, that's great that Giada has started doing more things! I know jack is starting to look less like a little baby and more like a little boy!! Makes me sad!! 

Hi, hope you're well. And everyone else as well!! Must get to doing crafts for jacks bday while I have the chance!!!


----------



## trixie79

ah congrats lady your scan pic is adorable!!.....

im feeling slightly more in the land of the living....not back to work till next week so ill rest as much as i can....AF due today.....no sign yet!

conor has his MMR today....great!


----------



## lilrojo

Hello baby!! super cute lady.. 

Im approaching o day.. :) and have just dtd the last 3 nights in a row lol


----------



## workingttc

Great news on the scan, Lady! so exciting!! And what a great pic!

Trixie, hopefully no sign of AF means a bfp for you!?!

Good luck catching the egg, Lilrojo.

AFM, I'm out. AF arrived today. I was pretty sure I was out, since I've been temping again. Definitely not as depressing as it was before I had Eli. It's just so hard to find the time to DTD, I find, now, that I do worry about whether we'll every time it very well! As it was we only managed every other day during OV time! I'm so impressed you managed to do so many days in a row Lil! And with 2 kids!


----------



## LadyL

Sorry to hear you're out this cycle working!! Good luck for the next one. It is def harder now to find the time to dtd after having a kid. (Or I feel that way). But remember, you only need one sperm!! Me and DH only had unprotected sex once around my fertile time and it was 4 days before I think I ovulated!! So anything is possible. 

Lilrojo, you weren't kidding about TTC hardcore were you? Haha! Hope all your hard work pays off!! 

Ooh, good luck Trixie!! When do you plan to test if AF stays away?


----------



## trixie79

I think I've tested about 5 times now!!! Lol!!! All bfn so I'm sure the witch is round the corner!! Actually day 30 today so cycle is a little longer... No idea when I o'd.. I came off the pill again around sept time I think and it took a year for the triplets! So I'll Defo have to get the cbfm out!!

God dtd 3 nites in a row!! My poor oh hasn't ever got that!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Lol it's been me wanting to more than him and its not for ttc it's cuz I want to lol been fun working we do when both are in bed :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone!
Trixie I can't believe i forgot to wish conor a happy birthday!! I meant to in my last post! I hope he had a wonderful day! I hope you are feeling better and sorry about the bfn's :( I hope you are feeling better soon!

Lady great news on the scan!! That first one is the scariest! Congrats on a great scan!!

GOod luck lilrojo! I hope you caught the egg this month!!

Sorry about AF working :( I know what you mean about having time to dtd. We are not trying but there is no way we could find the time or energy like we did when conceiving last time. Poor dh hasn't gotten anything all month as I have been feeling like crap with allergies. 

Glad you are enjoying work claire! Adult time is good sometimes too!! 

So giada has woken every night for the past 8 nights. At least the last 2 nights I didn't have to pick her up, I just got her to lay down or gave her a cloth to suck on and she either went back to sleep or settled herself. Anyone else having this problem all of a sudden? She started on and off waking before christmas, but I kinda new the reason...she was either teething, or at times she hadn't eaten enough during the day and she was hungry. Then she was fine for a week and slept fine, and all of a sudden a week ago she started waking at night. I can't figure out if her molars are coming in or if it is something else. It started the day she took her first step, but she hasn't taken any steps since, but she is obsessed with walking. She wants to hold our hand and walk and walk and walk and starts to cry when you stop. I had read that sometimes they wake at night when reaching a new milestone. I changed her nap time so she is more tired at night now, maybe that is why I haven't had to pick her up and she will go right back to sleep. Any thoughts/advice? 

Off topic, but has anyone else watched Homeland. I don't like to many shows but I'm obsessed!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## trixie79

dont know abt the waking stranje as conor has never been a good sleeper period....but if i advise anyone, usually its the milestone thing that i would say or teething!!!..and start the plan below!...
you defo need to cut out her milk at night and during the day and give her a bottle just for bed....

if they have more solid foods in their tummys they sleep better.....the reason that conor was waking in the night was that we wer putting him down over tired and some thing physiologically that wakes them....
so 1. put her to bed 1 hour earlier than usual...(this will take 2/3 nights to get used to)
2. to bath bottle story bed....then kiss... walk out...( if she cries....go in every couple of mins and shush her but dont lift her.....then out again)
3. if she wakes in the night...unless she is hysterical dont go near her ( have her in her own room) not sure if you have done this yet??
4. if she wakes after 6am get her up for the day and reorganise nap times....

do this for one week and she will stop waking in the night time....after 3 weeks move the time that you put her to bed up every 15 mins each week till you get her back to a time that suits you!

hope that helps!!

AFM......no AF ....BFN again and eggwhite discharge...WTF....dont get it...im on day 32???
why is this month different!!!havent went over 30 days in ages...

defo not pregnant as i dont feel it....but just annoyed at my cycle now!!


----------



## workingttc

Ugh about the night waking Stranj. That's the worst. I agree with Trixie that you may want to try an earlier bedtime, since it's true that paradoxically the more overtired they are, the more they wake and/or have trouble staying asleep. We also recently stopped giving Eli more than 2 oz of formula at bedtime, because my Mommy and Me teacher suggested that perhaps he was waking early in the morning because of having an overly wet diaper. I know that I don't sleep well if I drink a bunch of liquid right before bed, so I thought I'd give it a whirl and it seems to have helped a lot. So now he has a big dinner of solid food and his last large bottle is before dinner (not right before of course). I am also obsessed with a book called the Sleep Easy Solution. It does involve a controlled crying approach (which I know is controversial on here - don't hate me!) but it is very gentle and they have tons of helpful other advice about handling sleep at different developmental times (such as right before/after a big milestone like Giada is going through). I'm dreading when Eli starts walking because I am sure it's going to totally mess up his sleep!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks so much trixie and working! Giada slept fine last night (of course, after I ask for help lol) I have no problem with controlled crying, but i just have a sense that she is waking and uncomfortable. She has never had a problem self settling as she would wake a few times a week, but would just babble to herself, sometimes for up to half an hour, and then go back to sleep. The only thing that seemed to help was putting her to bed a little later, or giving her an early nap so she was really tired at night, so when she did wake this past week, she was so tired that she fell back asleep very quickly. I always heard that better naps and earlier bed time were the key, but they weren't working for her so I am guessing she truly was uncomfortable?? Ugh I wish she could talk so I could just know. Well she got her shots today so I am sure she will be messed up tonight as her whole day was messed up and she seemed off after her shots, so if next week she gets back on a bad run I will start the things you guys mentioned and see if that helps. Hopefully it was just teething or a milestone thing (all she wants to do is walk around holding our hands right now) and hopefully she is back on track. I am such a wimp when it comes to lack of sleep!! But what do you do if you go in and pat them and they go hysterical? I tried the other night..only let her cry for a minute before I went in, but that night she wanted to be picked up and when I tried to just rub her back she went hysterical and threw up EVERYWHERE! I knew she was feelign better the next couple nights becuase she didn't need to be picked up, just given a cloth to suck on etc. But what do you do if you have a baby htat goes hysterical and throws up? And it's not like I let her cry for an hour or something. She was probably in there 1 minute and then I tried to rub her back for about less than a minute and she freaked out! The dr today said they just go through phases for numerous reasons and it's just gonna happen. Well anyway thanks for your input! Hopefully I won't need to use it but at least I have it if I do!
I hope everyone is well! Trixie keep testing!! Something weird is going on!!! My batter is dying so I better send this before it goes! Happy weekend!!


----------



## trixie79

well conor got his shots on thursday and was very sore that evening.... so i gave him 5 mls calpol and straight to bed and he slept from6.45pm to 6.30am......last nite it was back to 7.30pm to 6am!!....i consider him to be a goodish sleeper now but an early waker........will just have to get used to it!!!

he naps from 8.30am for 2 hours!!! and 1-3pm most days now....its great!

of course the minute i say that he wakes from his morning nap an hour later!!! only 8.15am till 9am!sods law!


----------



## StranjeGirl

giada was getting up at 6:30 when the time changed but now she is back to getting up at 7 or a little later, but she goes to bed at 8:30. If you put conor to bed later does he get up later? She did better than expected last night considering she was all messed up during the day. She usually has a nap at 1:30, but she skipped it because she had to go to the dr at 2:30, and the she took her nap at 4 so I kept her up til 10. She did wake once at around midnight I think, but I just patted her and gave her a cloth to suck on and she went back to sleep til 7:30. Sometimes she is really uncomfortable after her shots, but this time she seemed somewhat ok, just a bit off. She hasn't been eating her food though for some reason. She takes a few bites and then doesn't want more, unless it is plain yogurt or avocado. I hope she is not becoming picky!! She did this last time she was teething. Is this common with teething, they don't want to eat as much? And now all of a sudden she is throwing her food on the ground??


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh I forgot to tell you guys that giada's motion monitor went off the other night. THat is why I don't have her in her own room yet. Supposedly her motion detector doesn't work with the mattress I have for her crib, so I wanted to wait til a year. I was finally comfortable with not using it anymore and it went off the other night!! It has gone off a few times because she rolls off the sensor but this time she was right on top of the sensor. I put my hand on her back and didn't feel her breath (but sometimes it is hard to feel, especially since I was panicked) so I shook her and she took a big breath. Not a gasp or anything like that, just a deep breath. I keep wondering if I dreamed that it went off. It gives a warning beep if it doesn't detect movement for 20 seconds, and that is what I thought I heard- the warning beep. The true alarm never went off because I put my hand there and then it would sense me even if she wasn't breathing. So now I am paranoid to move her!!!!


----------



## trixie79

SIDS risk is really only for the first 6 months... After that they can move around much better... Conor starts off at top and ends up anywhere in the cot!!!! He snores too so don't have to worry that way as I have monitor in room!!

Need advice!! Can a luteal phase be longer than 14 days??? I'm around that now and still no hint of a pos??? No sign of af either??? Think I ovulated around day 18/19 I'm 33 now

If I ov later I think we dtd 3 times from day 19 till day 25 so would be covered! My heads wrecked lol!!


----------



## lilrojo

Trixie yeah i believe a lp can longer than 14 days.. a girl on here is as long as 16-17... just keep waiting and testing.. good luck.. 

I just got my pos. so should o tomorrow i bet.. :)


----------



## Hispirits

My lp. Used to go til 17 dpo

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chart.php


If that's any help xxx


----------



## trixie79

Af has arrived!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Boo and yay trixie.. 

well the 2ww starts tomorrow.. pretty sure im oing today..


----------



## trixie79

Good luck lil!!! 

I haven't started the cbfm today so I think I'll wait till next month... Now I'll just monitor the length and see when I ov... Think I'll get some tests in!! At least then I'll know if all normal! I conceived Conor when I took Iso flavones so mite get some of them too! Then really concentrate on seducing oh at the rite time!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to you for next time trixie.. :) and thank you!


----------



## Claire1

Good luck lil and sorry about af Trix.

Have fun seducing oh :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies,
Well I wrote a post a few days ago but just looked back and must not have submitted it properly as its not there lol. 

We got back from oz fine, flight was pretty good again, Erin was so good but she was projectile sick about 6 hours in, had a change of clothes for her but not a change of trousers for me so stunk the rest of the time oops. She was fine after that. The snow had all melted, missed it by 1 day! Missing everyone there loads but was nice to see oh. Erin has been such a daddies girl since getting back, she just wants him to pick her up all the time. 

Lady your scan pic is too cute. So nice you've been able to have that already. 

Erin is 1 today! My goodness that year has flown by. I keep reminiscing about the lead up to her birth, the birth and the time after. Crazy but I really loved her birth haha. Having a little party on Saturday for her, just family and 2 close friends as our house is too small for everyone we wanted to invite. Oh ordered her a cake and has picked it up this morning, its Winnie the pooh, will have to post a pic. I was a bit upset as had wanted to make my own cake but he did it as a surprise which was sweet and actually a blessing as I don't think I'd have time to make one and still feeling tired from the flight. 

I'm sorry I'm on my phone, I know lots has been going on, will try go back over it on the pc later. (lots of bding by the sound of it haha) Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy first birthday erin!!!! :)


----------



## Hispirits

happy 1st birthday erin

i have been exhausted this week, i think the baby must be having a growth spurt its completely wiping me out.
he's been lying transverse for about 3-4weeks and keeps getting his foot in the ligaments in my groin, oh the pain!:wacko:

but i'm not moaning :thumbup:

its all good :winkwink:

good luck this month trix & lil

hello everyone else!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry hi-hope he turns soon.. the feet are always the worst.. lol they find the worst spots to go.. :) and thank you.. im in the tww at 4dpo so we will see in a bit.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Happy birthday Erin!! I'm sure the cake will be lovely... Must post our bee cake up too! I'm so crap at downloading pics on this site it takes me forever !! 

Good luck lil! 

His... Hopefully LO will turn soon, the feet can be so uncomfortable... It's funny cause I can't really rem with the triplets although the sciatica was pretty bad, but with Conor I think it was his elbow or knee that poked in to my side at the top forever... It was so uncomfortable, funny I can actually rem the exact place too!!! Ah I miss being preggers!!!!! Lol!


----------



## workingttc

Happy birthday Erin! Winnie the Pooh cake sounds so cute!

Good luck Lil!!! It sounds like you are well covered this month!

Sorry about the feet poking you Hi. That's definitely the worst. I remember having trouble sitting at my desk at work and actually pushing down Eli's feet because they kept bumping into my ribs and it made it so hard to sit at a computer!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

Drearmer so glad you are safely back and that you had a wonderful trip! Happy birthday to Erin!!!!! It's amazing!!!

Hispirits it's amazing how you forget all these things once the baby is born and you don't remember until someone mentions it lol. At the end up pregnancy giada kept shoving me in the ribs. I remember laying on the couch in the middle of the night crying because it hurt so badly. She actually fractured my rib and it didnt fully heal til about 4 months after she was born. It still sticks out and still hurts if pressed on with any pressure. I feel for you!!!! I hope that baby turns soon and you have some relief!!! How are you doing otherwise?

How is everyone else? THings are good here. It was my bday last sunday so dh took me wine tasting and to dinner sat night. Unfortunatley I hadnt' eaten lunch so I got extremely nasaues wine tasting with no food in my stomach. Stupid me. It has happened many times before and I know I can't drink anything wihtut eating as it makes me feel horrible. Oh well. Giada is taking a few steps but nothing more. She wants to walk aruond all day long holding our hands. Her sleep seems pretty much back to normal. I hope it continues. Not sure what she was going through that particular week. I think probably teething as she was having many poops which isn't common for her. Unfortunately she is refusing to eat breakfast. She takes a few bites of her oatmeal and that is it. She will drink a bottle but even with a bottle she never drank a full one in the morning. Maybe I should wait to feed her til like 9 before I put her down for a nap? But I hate having her go so long without food. I am the same way though- I dont eat breakfast. Do you guys think it is anything to be concerned about? 

Hope all is well!!


----------



## trixie79

No I think it's quite normal for them to either go off milk or food at any meal time so nothing to worry about. Just keep offering it and she will take it eventually! Teething prob!

Conor now walks more than crawling and doesn't demand holding our hands as much now so in a few weeks giada will prob be the same!!!


----------



## Claire1

Belated happy birthday to Erin. I hope you all had a lovely day.
I've been doing the same, remembering what I was doing a year ago etc.

We're thinking of getting LO a Minnie mouse cake or the Hive. She sings to them both :)

Hope everyone is well. 

Not sure when you go back to work Dreamer, but all the best and hope it goes well xx


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!! How is everybody doing?

Happy late birthday to Erin! And you too Stranje! 

Lilrojo, Trixie, and working....good luck with TTC, TWW, etc. hope you all get your bfps, so hispirits and I can have more bump buddies!! :)

Hi, you making that comment about baby kicking is making me so ready to feel this baby move!! It is a feeling that you will come to miss I promise! 

Stranje, jack started walking the same way. Only when holding on to something or someone, but once he did it on accident without help and he realized he could do it, there was no stopping him!!

Well today was my little man's birthday and he's been sick poor thing. He's had a cold for the past 4 or 5 days and had a pretty bad cough. But started running a fever tonight. And I've also been sick too. We got the same bug I guess. 

We still had his party yesterday and it turned out so good!! I hate he wasn't feeling his best, but it still went well. I'll attach some pics in the next few posts of his party.

Ok, we'll I'm on my iPad and it will only let me upload one at a time, so I'm about to overload you all with posts! Ha! 

He had a dr seuss party and this is his cake....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LadyL

This is of the foyer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LadyL

This is the main room with the food.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LadyL

Jack in his shirt and hat!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LadyL

And finally, jack in his little outfit getting ready to "smash" his cake.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilrojo

Aww happy belated bday to Jack.. party looks soo fun... Bryce's is in 12 days.. ekks.. cant believe it.. :) Im 7dpo.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Ah lady he is so lovely and the cake looks yummy!! Sorry you both have been so poorly:( hope you feel better soon!

Good luck lil!


----------



## workingttc

Lady that cake is AMAZING! Happy birthday Jack. Such a cutie even when not feeling so hot!

Lil, so exciting. Fingers and toes crossed for you!

I should be ovulating today or tomorrow...Can't wait for the tww.


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you ladies.. will let you know what happens.. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Happy bday to Jack!!! So sorry that both you and he are not feeling well :( What a great cake and adorable pics!!!! So glad the party went well!!

Fingers crossed lilrojo!!! 

Hope you find some time and energy to take advantage of ovulation day working! 

Hope everyone else is well. Giada took 5 steps in a row yesterday!! Still no words though. She used to say Ada when we woudl say giada, but now she doesn't even do that. What age do we start worrying if they are not saying anything? Dr didn't seem too concerned at her appt. He said no one ever brags about the things that their child is not doing so we always think ours is behind when we compare them. I don't see him again til 15 months. Hopefully by then she will have started with the words!


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy birthday to Jack! What adorable pics lady, and wow what a cake! Are the photos of your house? Its lovely if so! 

Erin was also not too well for her birthday party, she had a cold and was a bit grumpy. I've attached a pic of Erins winnie the pooh cake and a couple from her birthday. She is now standing by herself and has taken her first few steps 3 in a row so far! 

Happy belated birthday Stranj :)
Congrats on Giadas 5 steps!! Clever girl! Erin was saying ta on occasion although she hasnt said it for ages but no other words. She babbles dadadada a lot but not to daddy. Mamamama rarely comes out!

Hispirits, hope you are a little more comfortable now. They get into some awkward positions hey!!! I miss the kicks too lady, although towards the end they were really quite forceful lol. Its very reassuring once you can feel the movement. And lovely if you poke and they kick back, the first interactions! 

I'll put up a couple of piccies of Australia too

Hope everyone else is well.

Good luck for all those TTC - fingers crossed xx
 



Attached Files:







Cake.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 3









Opening pressies.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4









Standing.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









bday.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## _dreamer_

So the first two are Erin in Kuala Lumpa at our stopover on the way there and the way back. You can see how much she changed in that month!!! She looks a little like a vampire baby in the first haha!!
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3









3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









Swimming.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 3









1.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4









Yum yum.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## _dreamer_

Theres loads but just picked a few :)
 



Attached Files:







Sea2.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3









Sea.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5









6.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Claire1

Aww Dreamer, what lovely pictures. It must have been such an amazing time with your family, I bet they loved every second!
Congrats on the standing and walking as well.

Same to Giada, she'll be sturdy soon and no stopping her. I wouldnt worry about the talking, I completely agree with what your doctor said. Im sure he would have said if he was worried about anything.

Happy birthday to Jack! Great pictures, he looked like he enjoyed himself. Hope you both feel better soon.

Good luck Lil, 2ww so exciting!

Same to you working and Trixie :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks Claire, they did, so many happy memories! Shame Erin won't remember...we'll just have to go again.in a couple of years ;) 

Meant to add...happy birthday to amber fizzio. Hope she had a lovely day. How are you doing hun? 

All these babies turning 1 I just can't believe it!


----------



## Hispirits

naaww all these birthday babies!! :cloud9:

i can't believe how much they change in year.

strange 5 steps :happydance: try not to keep worrying yourself hun on how she's developing. she sounds perfect to me. x

babys head down!! woo hoo.
argh i love all the discomfort too 
i love being pregnant and actually think it'll hit me hard when i don't have him all to myself in my belly anymore. i know he'll be here properly,which will be something else, but i'm not looking forward to not having the fullness anymore, i think i'm gonna feel empty, like a little part of me is missing. lol.

fx crossed for some new bfps this month :dust::dust:


----------



## Hispirits

i had my 25 week midwife appointment yesterday, my bumps measuring 5 weeks ahead?
did any of you ladies have this?
do i need to worry?

xxxxx


----------



## workingttc

Hi Hispirits! :flower: I didn't have that exact issue, but I had lots of friends who did and it turned out to be totally fine. What they don't tell you is that those measurements have a huge margin of error. They really can't tell very well how big baby is or how big he'll be when born. I had several friends who were told that their baby was going to be HUGE (causing them much panic!) and the baby turned out to be totally average size. Plus it's also early. They grow in spurts, so you may just have measured your bump when he'd just finished a big growth week! Try not to worry. Plus better measuring ahead than behind, which is what lots of girls have to worry about!


----------



## trixie79

I agree with working his, I don't think it's cause to worry... I was told Conor was big... And the triplets wer all the same but Conor was 7lb 15 and the twins wer1 lb and Caitlin was 1 lb 3oz so I think they can be abit off... 

Happy birthday to all our one year olds... Stranje Conor still not saying any words!! Only dada and that's not really to him... Think the dummy will have to go soon!! Although I have reduced it during the day...

I have another throat infection and feel rotten... James is abroad on business till sun and I'm just wrecked!!

Dies your LO show affection, like hugs and kisses... Conor doesn't and I suppose it annoys me more than him!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... so af got me.. and i went to the drs.. starting my first round of clomid tomorrow.. hope it will do the trick.. :) fxed for an early march bfp


----------



## Claire1

Sorry Lilrojo, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Hope your doc appointment goes well :)

Hi-like the others said I wouldn't worry, I think everyone goes through spurts etc and the measurments really aren't that accurate.

Trixie, Darcey has started to gives kisses and has been hugging for a while...which I love, but only when she wants to. She often has a hug for most people though :) She does say a few words as well, but I really think it is because she spends SO much time with her cousins she picks it up. I do repeat alot of words to her. She says, mam ma, da da, Hiya, Hello, hey (when Im brushing her hair, or when I take something from her) No, yeah and the dreaded Oh toodooles!!! Which she says like "too doo" I think its deffinatley down to having so much interaction with other children.

Darcey is turning 1 on sunday! I cant wait for her party with the family, but Im also a little sad that shes growing so fast. Time is flying by!!!

Hope everyone is doing well and hope you feel better soon Trixie xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Sorry af got you lilrojo. I don't know much about Clomid what is it? Hope all goes well

Wow Claire, darcey says loads! That's great, the interaction with her cousins has helped so much. I felt the same about Erins birthday, so great seeing them grow and develop but it all seems to happen too fast. Those little babies are turning into toddlers! 

Oh no trix, hope you feel better soon. I've had a bit of a sore throat, hoping it doesn't get any worse. Erin doesn't give kisses at all, but gives hugs sometimes. Not if you ask but sometimes she wraps her arms round me and puts her head on my shoulder, makes me melt a bit. It's only been recent though, tye last month. When she does it I say awww nice hugs. Then ill ask for hugs at another time but nope. 

25 weeks hi that's crazy! I wouldn't worry too much. I think its such an inaccurate measurement. I measured about 3 weeks behind but Erin ended up being 8lb5oz and was born 2 days early! You've had quite a few scans, have they said anything about size in those? 

My friend popped over for lunch on Monday and she's 20 weeks pregnant with her second! She only told me then, she's not making it very public yet as doesn't want to tell her work til 25 weeks as she's a stewardess and once she tells them she won't be able to fly anymore. Don't quite know how she's hidden it as she has a definite bump! Oh I look forward to some newborn cuddles 

Erin had her settling in sessions at nursery this week which went great. No tears when I left, and she had lots of smiles for everyone, and loved exploring and interacting with the other children. I found it so sad leaving the first day but knowing she's happy makes it a lot easier. First full day on Monday. I'm off work so think ill find it tough, will have to keep busy, my first day back is tues eek! That 14 months flew by


----------



## StranjeGirl

Affection? What is that? LOL!! Giada every once and a blue moon would give us what I think was a slobbery kiss. Now if we ask her she will many times bring her face toward us, where as up to two weeks ago if we asked for a kiss and went toward her she would take her hand and push my face away. She will kiss our legs or feet sometimes, but not sure if they are kisses or if she is sniffing because she likes to do that too. Glad to know conor isn't talking yet as it makes me realize it's normal!! Giada is finally taking steps. She took 11 in a row yesterday! Hasnt been too interested in it today but maybe she was just busy with other things. SO sorry you are not feeling well. Have you tried whole garlic? I haven't been sick in ages and I swear it is because I swallow a clove of garlic anytime I am worried I am getting sick. It can also speed up recovery. It has to be fresh garlic. I used to chew it and swallow but not it makes me nauseous for some reason. I think you need something in your stomach or it makes you feel a little sick. Now I cut it up and swallow the pieces with water. If you don't mind the taste and smell try it!! HOpe you feel better soon. 

So sorry lilrojo!!! Fingers crossed for this coming month! 

So glad erin did well dreamer! I think these things are harder for us than them!! How fun you will have a friend with a newborn soon!! I have one too that we are having a baby shower for at the end of the month. SO excited! It's her second!

Claire I can't believe what a talker you have!!! That's amazing!! And one on sunday!!!! Happy birthday Darcey!!!!!

Hispirits I measured like 5 weeks behind with the tape measure. the dr didn't really pay any attention to it as I was getting ultrasounds. However I measured on the smaller side of normal in the ultrasounds right before I had her. They said they thought she would be about 6 pounds from how she measured on the ultrasound and how my stomach felt, but that even the ultrasound can be about 3 weeks off! She was 8lb 4oz so so I don't trust any of that stuff! My SIL was induced a week early because her baby was supposedly way too big and he was like 7.5 pounds when he was born. I also know someone else that happened to. Can't believe it's 25 weeks already!!!! 

Ok, I better start dinner while giada is sleeping. Lately she has decided to scream a high pitched horrible scream while I am in the kitchen cooking :wacko:


----------



## Hispirits

26 weeks tomorrow, 99 days left! double digits! :happydance:

thanks everyone, thats reassuring, my gp said he just may arrive early, so we'll see. but they are thinking of booking a c section in for me 39 weeks anyway. i'm open minded to pushing him out or a section, what ever gets him here and keeps us both safest.

i have a 4d scan in 3 weeks so we'll see how things are in there.

sorry af got you lil.

my mum brought my moses basket for me for xmas from mamas and papas,
i've had it on a stand and kept looking at it and thought it looked a bit wonky, i had a proper look last night, i can't beleive how bad it is!

https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/ECCAD40A-A8D2-4BA2-B4CA-6D4C1A03B854-7379-000006361004282C_zps87da0369.jpg

its a £95 moses basket!!!:growlmad:
i'm taking it back next week and exchanging it for a crib. 
piece of s**t!


----------



## trixie79

Oh my god his... That's horrendous! We only used the Moses basket for 1 nite as I couldn't see him at nite so we bought a crib but he was only in that till 5 weeks then moved him into his cot in his own room!!! I know Im a naughty health visitor!!!lol!

Congrats on 11 steps.... It took Conor another 3 weeks to really get the hang of it!! But now he is practically running!!! He was walking very tentively on his birthday so it really does progress fast... So glad that darcey is doing so well, but glader that all others can hardly talk lol that makes me feel better !!!!

Oh and wat is it abt them sniffing feet and legs!!!! Conor does that too hee hee!!!!


----------



## Claire1

She is a chatter box, but I 100% put it down to having so much time with her cousins. She will see them probably 4 days a week sometimes 5. They are almost like sisters to her and picks up so much from then...not all good!! I think the terrible twos has hit us a year early. She was crying on the floor for 10mins today banging her feet and hands because I took something from her!! She has a VERY big personality for someone so young.
She's not walking on her own yet, She sometimes stands and walks with her push alomg walker but thats it.

They all do things at different times. I would say shes a bit behing with her eating. She doesnt like finger foods. She would happily eat a hot dinner twice a day spoon fed. She has no interest in feeding herself. Is that normal at this age??

Hispirit, I would def take that back! Im also with Trixie. Darcey HATED the moses basket, she slept in her carry cot part of her pram till she was 4 months old!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi that's so bad especially for m&p! We used our Moses basket, Erin hated it for a few days (but I think she would have hated being put down anywhere) and she got used to it in a few days. She slept in it til around 3 months I think will have to check and that was when she outgrew it. We liked it cos it fitted in our room, but then she was such a noisy sleeper we put her in that in her nursery at about 6 weeks. If we'd had a proper carrycot for the pram to use downstairs (we have a silvercross surf) I would have got a crib for definite, but the moses basket meant we could have it downstairs in the day and upstairs at night. 

Claire, Erin likes finger foods but I think that's because she was so bad with being fed from a spoon I gave lots of finger foods from 6 months. Anything hard like breadsticks, toast, rice cakes, maize snacks etc she loves. Soft things like fruit/veg fingers are a bit hit and miss. How does she do with lumps/ non mashed food? 

I haven't noticed Erin sniffing either. Although I was playing around smelling her feet and saying pwoah and hen put them to her nose and she did sniff, was so cute and funny.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ha ha trixie I can't believe conor sniffs feet and legs too lol!!!! That is too funny! I thought giada was progressing with walking, but all of a sudden she is not doing it the past couple days?? Is this common?? A few days ago she kept taking steps and falling adn then getting back up. Now she seems totally uninterested in it??

Sorry about your moses basket hispirits :( I bought a pack n play and a good mattress for it because I knew that I would have giada in our room for a long time and she would outgrow the moses basket soon. She still sleeps in it in our room. I had gotten the brica portable bassinet for during the day that I kept on the couch, but she outgrew it after a few months. We are discussing moving her soon as we just received her baby monitor. We got the wifi baby and I just finished setting it up on my computer and iphone, now we just need to put it in her room...then we need to put her in her room :cry:

Claire I am no expert but wouldn't worry at all about the finger foods. I swear babies just seem to do what they want. Giada would eat her little vegetable puffs on her own, but would not eat cheese on her own for the longest time. I would put in on her tray and she would pick it up and look at it and not eat it. If I put it in her mouth she ate it and liked it, but would not do it herself. Maybe Darcey just likes the other food better? Happy birthday to her!!! Giada has now started throwing her food on the ground. she will put one in her mouth and one on the floor...it's driving me crazy!

Well dh forgot to pull out last night and I got a positive ovulation test this morning :wacko: He pulled out half way through when I said something. So I don't think there is a good chance that anything happened, but I am still scared. It would not be a good time right now as we probably have to move soon and we are leaning toward only having one. Oh well, the odds are that there is no way I can get pregnant, but it still makes me nervous!


----------



## trixie79

My kitchen floor is so grubby, Conor throws his food constantly!!!! He has done it since I started weaning so you will get used to it!!!

Don't worry abt the walking Conor did that for like a month or so then just took off!

My 3 neighbours are pregnant, same as last time!!! Im not sure yet if we are ttc or ntnp.... Cause I still don't know when I'm ovulating cause I'm not yet using the cbfm but i charting everything but the temp.... Not sure if we are ready yet.... Kinda hope it happens in the summer, but thinking of just seeing how things go!!! And not getting too wrapped up in it all !

I think I ovulated today or yesterday... Got cramp and felt like af was coming... So at least I'm taking notice!!! And we dtd day before yesterday and today.... So you never know;) 

Any who Conor slept till 7:30 this morning.... That's a first ever!!!! I'm working tomorrow but if he sleeps late I'll just leave him and go to work late! One can hope!!!


----------



## trixie79

Yeah he slept till 7:30 again whoo hoo !!!

Well today was the first time James had Conor all day cause I was working and he said he had a good day and hardly cried!! Si that was grand until I noticed the child had 2 black eyes!!!! He fell once and hit his high chair .... He's grand though but hope the eyes don't go too black or anyone would think we battered him!!
Think he must have exaggerated about the " good day"!!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Poor conor!!! yea I have a hard time seeing that conor barely cried with 2 black eyes!!! HOpe he is ok! Giada has had some big falls lately :( All of a sudden she is not very interested in walking and seems more off balance. I'm wondering if she got scared from a fall? How great he slept til 7:30!!! I am trying to get giada to sleep a bit less during the day to see if she will sleep longer at night. She doesn't usually wake til 7 or a bit later, but I would like her to go to bed earlier. SHe is up til 9 many nights and I want her in bed by 8:30 at teh latest. Ineed some down time!!! What time does conor go to bed?


----------



## trixie79

Well we put him to bed at 6:30 cause of the night wakens but then put it up to 8 as usual once all that stopped .... Now we have settled on 7pm and he sleeps all night!! 

He woke at 6:30 this morning... But at least that's better than2,3,4 and 5!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Bryce is 1 tomorrow.. my goodness.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Happy birthday Bryce!!!!

Have you done anything nice?

Had a coffee with an old school friend today.... Even though Conor was with me , he was as good as gold and now in bed asleep!! But I felt like a normal human being again and not only a mum!!! It was nice! Omg it took 13 months for that !!! Hee hee!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I guess this is a drunken post lol! I'm waiting for dh to come back with food but mil was watching LO and we were going to go to dinner and we stopped at a bar first. We started playing pool and now I'm addicted to beating him so I sent him for fast food. Horrible!! We should haven gone to dinner. On he's here. Wrie more later!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy birthday to Bryce! Hope he had a great birthday. 

Sounds like you had a fun evening stranje! Nice you had a date night with hubby. I really need to arrange something for me and oh. We haven't been out together in the evening since Erin was 3 weeks (only then cos my mum was over and watched Erin and wanted us to have a night before she went back to oz!). That's so bad. I'm going to get on the case now! 

Erin is walking! 6 steps at nursery on the 13th and then when she came home on the 14th she was walking everywhere! Nursery has been going great, she seems to be really happy there which makes me happy. Just need to get naps sorted there, they are a bit unpredictable although she's still napping fine at home. Maybe will just take more getting used to. Got her first nursery painting, a Valentines one which was too cute. Went back to work on the 12th as well, its gone fine, I just find myself missing her so much and thinking about what she's doing, have to force myself to focus on work but its not been to bad. Guess it helps I found out I've been given a promotion so that was nice news to go back to. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## Hispirits

Happy birthday bryce!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... we had a great time with bryce's party.. cant believe he is one... 

Hi happy 3rd tri :) :) :)

HOpe everyone is well.. i have been so busy..


----------



## Hispirits

Thanks lil! Home stretch now. Still feels so unreal. I have my 4d scan next weekend I can't wait! 

X


----------



## lilrojo

ohhh exciting.. yes pregnancy flies by.. before you know it you will be holding him in your arms.. :)


----------



## Hispirits

Those 1st 12 weeks drag so much, then in the blink if an eye its nearly over .
Unbelievable. I can't wait to meet him, see his little face, and teeny hands, have that baby smell on tap :cloud9:
But I will miss being pregnant, so much. Xx


----------



## trixie79

Ah congrats to Erin!!!! Conor practically runs everywhere now but is so clumsy anyone would think I'm battering him!!!

Glad Bryce had a lovely birthday!!!! 

His it goes in the blink of an eye... And so does the first year!!!!! I wish someone would have told me I'd never sleep again!!! I think it's because one day blurs into the next lol!!!!!


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! How is everyone? I feel like I haven't posted in ages. This little one of mine keeps me busy these days!! 

Happy late birthday to Darcy and Bryce!! 

Exciting about your 4D hispirits!! I know what you mean about missing being pregnant! It really is amazing and you will come to miss feeling those kicks!!! But there is nothing like snuggling up with your baby! 

Can't believe I'm 12 weeks tomorrow! I feel like this pregnancy is flying by! Had my 12week appt today, but no soon. HB was 162! So all is going well. I go back on March 21st and he's gonna let me have a scan to see if we can tell if its a boy or girl!! Yay! I'm so excited! Can't wait! 

Sorry about not replying to everyone. But hope you all are well!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Happy belated to bryce!! So glad he had a great birthday! 

Congrats to Erin!!! It's amazing that once she started she just took off!! Giada has been opposite. Taking steps for weeks now but still not taking off totally. She did walk quite a bit today, the longest stretch so far. But some days she wants to walk and walk, and other days she only wants to crawl or walk holding our hands. I wonder if part of it is what she is wearing on her feet. Maybe her socks are more slippery than her PJ's. Or maybe she does what she feels like lol! So glad work is going well and Erin likes nursery! 

LadyL I can't believe you are 12 weeks!?!?!?! Where the heck did the time go???? Congrats to you and a healthy heart beat!!!!!

Hispirits you must be so excited for you scan!! Hope you get some good pics!

Giada is a bit constipated :( I'm going to try some pear juice tomorrow to see if that helps. I've taken 2 pg tests today as I am 10dpo and dh forgot to pull out til halfway through 2 days before ovulation. I'm praying i'm not pg as it would not be a good time, and I have had a pelvic pain flare up this past couple weeks. I want to take some medication but I'm afraid what if I'm pg. DH is now saying "oh, maybe it wouldn't be so bad, it would probably be a good thing" Easy for him to say!!! Well I'm pretty sure that if If got a bfn 10 dpo then I prob don't have to worry. 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Hispirits

LadyL said:


> Hey ladies!! How is everyone? I feel like I haven't posted in ages. This little one of mine keeps me busy these days!!
> 
> Happy late birthday to Darcy and Bryce!!
> 
> Exciting about your 4D hispirits!! I know what you mean about missing being pregnant! It really is amazing and you will come to miss feeling those kicks!!! But there is nothing like snuggling up with your baby!
> 
> Can't believe I'm 12 weeks tomorrow! I feel like this pregnancy is flying by! Had my 12week appt today, but no soon. HB was 162! So all is going well. I go back on March 21st and he's gonna let me have a scan to see if we can tell if its a boy or girl!! Yay! I'm so excited! Can't wait!
> 
> Sorry about not replying to everyone. But hope you all are well!

12 weeks already!!!! thats was a nice milestone for me :thumbup:

i'll upload a picture from scan if i get any good ones next saturday!

indegestion has started, i was doing so well,symptom free lol 
and sleeping is getting uncomfy too, but i just catch up during the day :winkwink:


----------



## _dreamer_

wow just noticed we're over 2000 posts! 

ooo 4d scan hi, thats so exciting. cannot believe you are 28 weeks! not long to go now! are you getting there with getting organised? Have you started thinking about a birth plan or did you mention you were likely to have a csection?

and lady can't believe you are 12 weeks thats mad!

stranj, have you taken any more tests to see? sorry to hear giada is constipated :( not nice for them poor things. erin seems to have had a permanent runny nose since her birthday. i think nursery probably doesnt help. shes had a couple of bad nights, we got her up at 8.30 last night for 2 hours (we havent done that for months) and brought her downstairs, she was really really crying and nothing would console her. we gave her some calprofen and after a bit she perked up and was suddenly fine, dont know whether she was in pain from something, or if it was just fluke, maybe a nightmare or something. she seems ok today.

i'm trying to get Erin to drink more cows milk so that I can cut out a breast feed. thinking the morning one to give me more time in the mornings with work/nursery and will also mean oh can get up with her and give me a lie in which will be bliss! She will have a couple of sips from a cup but not drink anything substantial. just keeping on offering it to her at the moment in small doses, and hope she increases the amount she drinks. Trixie, do you know is it right that if at 1 they are only drinking cows milk, they need 500ml a day? She is not a big fan of yogurt and will eat a small amount of cheese but not a lot. She has cows milk on her cereal in the morning.


----------



## Hispirits

Dreamer being signed off work most of the pregnancy means I am super organised!
On the verge of obsessive compulsive lol, but I love it!
Everything's brought. I've had some luck and got some great deals!
My most recent, I got an Ameda dual beast pump and only actually parted with £13! Lol it was £129.99. 
I had a £100 boots gift card from work, plus my staff discount, which took it to £13. and then I got about £10 back in advantage cards points!
So I've been a bit jammy! But love a bargain! Lol
Birth plan. Just get him here and keep us both safe. Im nit really against anything,and I'm not bothering with any regimented plan because who knows what will happen? I think you end up set urself up for a bit if disappointment if it doesn't "go to plan". Only thing I'm not to fussed on having is pethidine. 
Ill find out about the section next Monday. 
If I can do it naturally the other thing on my plan will be please do let me tear! Lol

My friend gave birth to a bsby girl at 8pm last night 8lb4. 3 days over due and get second baby. They were both home at 1am!! Lol what a trooper!


----------



## trixie79

Yeah dreamer I think so.... But as long as she takes little bits through out the day... Of some sort of calcium then shes grand....try rice puddings!!! They always go down a treat with Conor!!

Conor has been the same the past few nites and has a runny nose... Fighting his naps, and crying a lot....and runny nappies and rash!
But I noticed today that 2 back teeth have cut...now the fun begins!! Ah well just as his sleeping had improved I feel like we are back to square one!!!!

I've tested too Stranje and the IC had a weird second line on it but it was like an error rather than a pos!!! Kinda diagonal?? I have no idea when I o so havent a clue wat dpo I am.....but im day 29 so she's just around the corner!! I have one more IC left so I'll test in the morning again!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

Well I have been testing and bfn for me! Which is a good thing right now! DH should find out about the new job this next week so I will be so happy to finally have an answer as whether or not we are moving in the next couple months. Testing again is so weird!!! ALthough much less diappointing when ou are trying to get a bfn than a bfp. Some reason it is still slightly disappointing. I guess deep down I wouldn't be too upset if it happened!

You sound super organized and ready to go Hispirits!! I think it is great not to have too much of a plan. I had plan A, and my plan be was do whatever and keep both me and baby safe....that was all I cared about. I really didn't want to be induced, but in the end it so wasn't important at all. Any scan pics??

Dreamer- it took a while for giada to get used to a cup. Is it the cup, or the fact that she is drinking cows milk that she only takes so little. I got giada one of those cups with a straw because she seems to do much better than a regular sippy cup and will drink more. I also use a bottle still a few times a day as the dr said it was fine. Could Erin be teething? I feel like it is that time! 

Trixie can't wait to hear tomorrow!!! I am really hoping for a bfp for you! Diagonal line?? I have never seen that before! It never seems to happen when you have a box full of tests. ONly when you have a couple! Sorry about conor :( He sounds just like giada when teething. The pear juice seemed to work for giada! I made add some prunes in her diet a couple times a week! Are you worried about spd at all? I kinda forgot about it til i had a flare up of pelvic issues and I started doing my stretches. Some of them totally bring the pain back...like pulling my knee to my chest while lying down- to stretch the butt muscle. I get a shooting pain in the thigh and pelvic joint. I never even got a spd diagnosis, but from what I read that is what is sounds like. It made me think about future pregnancies. I wonder what it will be like?

I am still having pointing problems with giada. Anyone else's lo's aroud the same age and not point or follow a point? She also doesn't stack block or put things into containers. She like to knock over what I stack and take things out of containers but not the other way around. She will put balls into her little play table where you put the ball in and it rolls down the leg of the table and she gets it and does it again. Does this all sound normal? I hate being a first time mom and the internet does NOT help. All I read is that "my autistic son did not point at this age" etc etc. and it makes me worried that I am not recognizing warning signs. I'd feel better if she was saying a bunch of words, but it is still just baby babble!!

hope everyone is well!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Ouch two back teeth! I shall try have a look in Erins mouth but shw doesn't realy let ne anymore lol will have to peek when she's laughing. Odd on the diagonal line, I look forward to hearing what todays says

Stranj, yes we also moved to a straw cup and she drinks water great from it, she can control the flow much better than the sippy, and it al gets drunk rather than half going down her front. But she will just take sips of water through the day and with her meals. I'd been trying to give her cows milk in an open cup which she'd take a bit at a time maybe 50ml, I was thinking I didn't want to put her off water in her straw cup if I was putting milk in it and she didn't like it. But yesterday I put some in one of her straw cups and she drank quite a lot and was making mmm noises lol. Will pursue and also try rice pudding

Erin does point but doesn't follow a point. She looks around but not at where you are pointing. She puts things into containers and tries to stack but only 1 level. Saying that though, every baby is different and some are just later than others at doing certain things. I would really try not to stress about it all hun, and maybe try give yourself a new goal, like by 18 months if she's not doing these things, then go and see someone and see if they are concerned. If something is wrong, that's still really early but means that you can try relax in the meantime and take the pressure off yourself of what she is/isnt doing. I'm sure that it will all come with time and maybe like TTC if you stop focusing on it, it suddenly happens lol. And try stay off the internet!


----------



## trixie79

Well the docs rang me today!!! My cholesterol is 6.6... Omg I'm practically a solid... Salad yogurts and fruit for me till Easter!!! I'm so fat it's getting me down... I know a 14 uk isn't fat but my stomach is so wobbly and big and stretch marks are still pink the whole way up! It's so bloody depressing....
Right the goal is to lose a stone... No more ttc or even thinking abt it ... I have to get this weight off!!!
Rite rant over!!!!!
Bfn today.....


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Well the docs rang me today!!! My cholesterol is 6.6... Omg I'm practically a solid... Salad yogurts and fruit for me till Easter!!! I'm so fat it's getting me down... I know a 14 uk isn't fat but my stomach is so wobbly and big and stretch marks are still pink the whole way up! It's so bloody depressing....
> Right the goal is to lose a stone... No more ttc or even thinking abt it ... I have to get this weight off!!!
> Rite rant over!!!!!
> Bfn today.....

trix i'm a 14. and i can weigh 10.5 stone and be a 14 or i can weight 12/13 stone and be a 14. i've stayed in a 14 maternity. can never bloody get out of a 14! lol
12 stone 9 was my heaviest, i did have success on diet chef, but its expensive and i did put the weight straight back on.
weight watchers got me to my slimmest but again with ttc and depression i put it all back on.

i have heard some brilliant things about the 5:2 diet. 2000 calories for 5 days a week and 500 cal for two days a week. no restrictions on what you eat.

lots of water is good for shifting weight

another thnig i did try once which did work, but it was very evolved and i was to busy to pay attention to it, was that 'think your self thin' self hypnosis book/cd.
if i had the brain space to focus on it it would have worked. 

i hate being a 14.

myfitneespal online or the app is really good and free!


i am praying my baby is going to suck all my fat out my boobs :haha:
if i loose weight bfeeding, i may start breast feeding dh too. 
hahahahaha lol bitty :haha:

you won't be wanting a cuppa round my house lol




theres a link for a group on here starting the 5:2 diet xx
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d.../1736603-any-one-done-fast-diet-5-2-diet.html


----------



## _dreamer_

Hahahaha omg hispirits that's so funny. I think breastfeeding has made me lose quite a bit of weight, which for me isn't that good. I have the opposite problem to many and am too skinny even though I eat loads. I really liked my figure while pregnant because I put on a little more weight everywhere and felt I looked healthier and had a bit of shape. But Erin has sucked me dry lol. So maybe it will work in the right way for you. I'm hoping when I stop breastfeeding if I still eat the same I should put on a little weight again. My pre preg clothes are too big now and a few people have commented that I'm looking too skinny. I know a lot of people might see that as not an issue but it does bug me because not many people would comment and say you've put on weight haven't you, or you're looking fat, but it makes me feel the same way. Anyways rant over lol!


----------



## trixie79

Lol I guess we all have issues with weight.... 
Don't feel too bad today, the girls at work told me you have to fast for colesterol readings and I didn't cause I didn't even know it was being done, so it's prob a false reading!! Thank god! Mind you I'll still have to go on the 8 th and prob get another smoking lecture from the gp!!!

Got a micro braising I think that's wat it's called... At the beautician today to try and get rid of the stretch marks... Have another 2 sessions left... Not sure if it will work?? 

Have only attempted the weight watchers and slimming world but being back at work messes all that up so I'm just not going to eat junk and see if that works!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Cd 1 for me... I'm starting the cbfm ... Changed the batteries and turned it on.... 
Wat do I do next!!!!

The af didn't come till 8:30 and I'm up since 6 so do I start now???? 3rd piddle!?!?!

Amywho ! Need help!!!

Also I'm going to take the soy isoflavones as I conceived 1 st cycle with them last time but can't rem wat I took?!? 

Want my cycle back to 28 days. At themin they are 33 days and haven't s clue if Im ovulating!!


----------



## Claire1

Good luck Trixie!

Im in the same boat,need to shift weight but its so hard. I would want to lose weight before TTC again....not for some time though!

Glad everyone is well and pleased to hear youve settled into work Dreamer. x


----------



## Hispirits

scan went well, gotta a very happy beautiful baby
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/BABYBOND_8_zps27c14fc9.jpg
https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/BABYBOND_3_zps283a1839.jpg
https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/BABYBOND_2_zps08638a7e.jpg
https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/BABYBOND_6_zpsc8801a0d.jpg


----------



## trixie79

Ah lok at your little bubba!!!! So cute.... Those tiny little arms.... Ahhh.... 
I know I keep saying in ntnp and need to lose the weight and all..... But I really think I want to be pregnant again!!!!

Figured out the cbfm, not sure when it will ask me to test but at least this cycle I'll know when and if I'm ovulating!!! I'm off the pill since sept??? So you would think I would have caught the eggy by now, so it's good to have the cbfm just to confirm the o as I don't have time to temp anymore!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Argh trix, can take the pill a while to work itself out your system and for your hormones and cycles to straighten out.
Give it 3 months in cbfm before you start to take any serious notice if you know what I mean. 
My friend took ages to concieve (ages for her 2yrs, 1st baby she fell quickly)with her 2nd.
But she gave birth to her last Saturday. 
From all the years ttc the only things I really recommended are the pregnacare conception vitamins.
And trying to eat more mono saturated fat. 
Look up online "Mediterranean diet, fertility".
Really interesting and I swear the month I feel with this baby I stopped everything, but I carried on unintentionally eating olive spread Instead of clover or butter.olive oil instead of sunflower. Just a few little swaps like that I believe made all the difference.
Give it more time tho. Xxx


----------



## trixie79

Ta his... Yeah I'm going to try the cbfm for a couple of months and just see when I ovulate... I was off the pill a year and bam triplets.. After them I only used the cbfm for 2 months and soy for one and bam Conor so I'm sure it's just the hormones settling down and dtd on the right day!!!! 
Going to Spain in June so ideally I wouldn't like to be preggers for that but I'm still impatient if you know wat I mean!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies!

Great scan pics hispirits!!!!! I really felt giada looked just like her scan (minus the freaky look of the bumps etc) when she was born! You must be so pleased!

Trixie what is normal cholesterol over there? We measure it it differently here as under 200 is fine. Go to spain and enjoy yourself!!! Have some drinks and then ttc! No fun going when you are pregnant!!! 

So I am totally trying that 5:2 weight loss plan. Thanks hispirits! i had forgotten that a long time ago I used to do a juice day once and a while where I would have a juice for lunch and one for dinner and that was all. I always lost a couple pounds and felt much better. I gained 6 pounds after my surgery so I want to lose it. I fasted for one day on wednesday and will do it again on monday. I was gone for a conference the past 2 days and ate like a total pig. They had food all day long and all these pastries and I ate so much junk it was awful. So I will weigh in after my next fast and if I still lost weight this week then this diet REALLY works! I'll let you guys know! Plus you just dont have a desire to eat much the day after the fast. Your stomach feels a bit off so you feel like eating lighter. 

Dreamer I know what you mean about wanting to gain. I have always been on the thin side and have a weight I want to be at, but I don't want to be over or under that weight. usually I am always over it by a couple pounds but when I got my pelvic pain issues they didn't know what it was and had me on all these weird diets. I couldn't eat anything and was in so much pain and depressed that I lost about 8 pounds (I was already at my lowest weight at the time) I dropped down to 135 pounds and I am over 6'2 in tall (189 cm) I hated it. I would cry every time I looked in the mirror because I could see all my ribs and looked so unhealthy. And people would constantly say to me- you are way to skinny, you need to eat blah blah blah. I couldn't gain a pound to save my life. I started buying huge bags of potato chips since I could eat potatoes, and would eat a bag a day and still nothing. I also have a cousin who is almost my height and much much skinnier than me due to a medical condition. She gets so upset because people comment on it all the time and she can't gain weight. And you are totally right. No one would ever walk up to you and say "wow, you need to lose some weight" but they have no problem telling you you need to gain. It's awful both ways!! But from the pics you look fantastic so you have nothing to worry about! 

I was pretty bummed to come home after two days of being gone and giada didnt' even look twice at me :( Unfortunately I came home when dh was giving her her bedtime bottle so she was eating and sleepy and she never pays attention to anyone when she is drinking her bottle. When she was done she came toward me and gave me a kiss on my knee, but I had expected her to get all excited. I was gone for a few hours last week and when I came home she crawled right over to me and wanted me to pick her up, so I thought she would be super excited this time. Oh well. I guess food is more important. 

Anyone else having an increasingly hard time taking lo out to a restaurant? Giada used to be fine and now she eats so fast and then yells. It is becoming impossible and I feel like she is hitting the terrible twos early. Is this normal? She is doing the same at home. Not wanting to sit long in her high chair and God forbid she doesn't have food on her tray or a spoon ready for her when she is ready..she just starts screaming. It's driving me up the wall. I don't know how to get her out of this habit? We went to breakfast this morning and I had to keep her occupied and fed and then she started throwing up :( This has never happened before. I think she may have gagged on eggs and she threw up like 4 times. DH took her and left (we had walked there) while I cleaned everything up and we had pretty much just gotten our food lol. Poor thing. She seemed fine after so I am assuming she just gagged on something . 

Giada seems to be properly walking! Still looks like frankenstein at times with her arms out to balance, but doing pretty well! No words yet though!


----------



## trixie79

Ah giada is doing so well!!!

I'm such a bad mum.... Cause I switch the tv on to cartoons when LO is eating so that entertains him for a while... Ice age Christmas is 23 minutes long so I know I have time to get a wash on or something!!!!!
Going out is ok as we give him loads of grapes and that keeps him entertained!!

Conor said apple( so cute!!) last week but not since....
All he says is da and dada... Mama has totally disappeared!!!! Lol! When James is about I'm completely invisible!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hispirit what LOVELY photos, so so cute. What a beautiful face, you must be so pleased!

I think Darcey has hit the terrible twos early aswell, she gets in such a strop if she doesnt get what she wants, or if her toys get stuck....tantrum central!!!
And yes, eating out has become a little more tricky. If shes not too tired and got nibbles that she wants like cheese or grapes then she'll be fine but we cant hang around too long. You can see shes eager to get on the floor or her hands into the food!

Well done on Giada walking, what a star!! No stopping her now.

Trixie, Darcey has stopped saying Mama and says Nana ALL the time. Dada is still top of her list and oh no! So sute he said apple,thats a tough one!
I also agree with Stranje, go to spain and chill, have some drinks and get preggers whilst your there!!! Ov permitting ;)

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. Im currently in another TWW... cycle 4.. but not used the cbfm.. i started too but ran out of sticks... and it hasnt picked up my peak for the last cycle anyways.. was on clomid for cds5-9 and got my positive finally on cds21/22.. o'ed cd22.. so i am currently on cd 29 and 7dpo.. 

Bryce is doing great.. not off walking on his own yet.. but he will hold onto my pants and walk with me lol.. too cute.. He also recently started standing all on his own in the middle of the room from sitting.. so thats a big step.. 

Hi too cute.. i cant wait to be back there... :)

Really hope everyone is well..


----------



## _dreamer_

Your scan photos are too cute hispirits! I bet you can't wait to see that beautiful little face in person. 

Lilrojo, fingers crossed for this cycle. What is Clomid? And well done to Bryce on standing alone! I reckon he'll be walking soon, didn't take Erin too long after that before she took her first steps. 

Stranj, Aw thanks that's nice of you to say but I def feel too skinny, apart from my belly lol, when I eat, i still look about 4 months pregnant! Fab on giadas Frankenstein walking hehe. Erin still looks like that haha. Sorry to hear its getting harder to go out to dinner. Erin has never been a fantastic eater although she is much better now (trix we also use the tv trick when she eats to distract her). At home she just wants to get down as soon as shes done and will start fussing, but she's usually quite entertained by other people around her when we eat out. We usually go at lunchtime though as shes too tired in the evenings. I agree with the terrible twos coming early, Erin can throw a proper strop if she doesn't get something she wants or I take something away. Thankfully she can be distracted quite easily for now. She sometimes lashes out at us too like scratching or grabbing. 

Erin has said a few words on and off. She says uh oh and has said it in context the last couple of days -when she's dropped something. And she tries to say "this" with a big lisp lol. I think because I say what's this quite a lot. Not a very useful word though. She says dada lots but never to him, or if we ask her to, so I have yet to hear it in context. She also makes a woof noise if you say what does the doggy say...but she also says it to what does mommy say! 

How are the ladies we haven't heard from for a while...baby2310, babies7777, fizzio, tobaira, future mama? Hope you're all well


----------



## lilrojo

Dreamer its a fertility drug to help get a better stronger ovulation.. my lp has only been 9 days and that is usually due to something not happening right in the first half of the cycle.. so im hopefull..


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies!
Fingers crossed lilrojo!!

How exciting that conor and erin are starting to say words!! I can't wait!! Giada is 14 months today and still nothing in the word department :growlmad: I'm not sure if I was a late talker or not, but I know dh was very late. She's practically running now. It's so weird that a week ago she was mostly crawling and now she never crawls :( I feel like my little baby just grew up lol 

Thanks for the advice on grapes! I had never thought about that due to choking. How do you give them? Cut them in half?

Sounds like Darcey is doing well Claire! It's so funny how they have their little stubborn personalities. It makes me laugh when I think about how such a little person can have such a personality already!

Giada was up half the night and a nightmare today. DH is trying to get her to sleep right now as I finally gave up. I was worried she was getting sick. I have been around a couple friends - one who's lo was coughing and giada was sucking on all his toys. Then the next day we saw someone who had been complaining about a earache so I was paranoid she was getting sick. She coughed a few times last night and sneezed a bit today. She has clear runny mucus after she sneezes. I do know she is teething as I felt two molars popping through today and she got her usual terrible face and diaper rash. I guess that is why she was up all night. Is a runny nose a sign of teething or do you think it is allergies. Unfortunately the wind was awful here yesterday. My allergies have kicked in too. I don't think it is a cold as it is totally clear and she doesn't seem sick at all. How would I know if she is sick? She ahs never been sick and I don't even know what to look for. Anyway I'm exhausted and i have a feeling it is going to be a bad week with 2 teeth coming in. For some reason she is just awake at night when teething. And we lose an hour tonight due to time change, boo. 
Oh battery is dieing. Better send before I lose it. Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Sorry don't have time for a long message but just wanted to wish the UK mummies happy mothers day x


----------



## trixie79

i think its prob due to the teething stranje conor has ben the same the past week or so. 

he asleep at the minute so need toget cleaning!!! im on day 11 and hogh on cbfm....lil have you tested yet??
i took soy isoflavones this month just to boost the ov, even if we dont dtd on the right day at least ill have given the ov a boost if you know wat i mean!!!

oh and i just half the grapes or peel an apple and let him hold it whole and he nibbles on it!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all sorry been mia... 

Yeah trix i tested bfn.. after an evap.. started spotting at 9dpo.. so im on month 5 ttc.. taking clomid again days 3-7 instead of 5-9 and 100mgs instead of 50mg.. so im hopefull this month.. im on cd5 today so night 3 of clomid.. ready to be done and back to ttc.. im also giving temping a go this month.. wish me luck on that lol.. 

Im hopeful.. time will tell.. i hope to O earlier this month.. didnt get a pos till cd21/22 last month so wayyyy late..


----------



## Hispirits

Lil, why have you been given clomid?

I have a friend in here who had clomid for pcos, her cycles could go 75+ days.
She found this natural remedy after her clomid cycles ran out and although its not resulted in bfp after 3 cycles, its has made her cycles a regular 30 days with proper length luteal phase.

I'm not sure if it can be used for other things but it really has worked wonders for her and its all natural too

https://www.bonadeaworks.com/


----------



## lilrojo

Dr gave me clomid last month to help with my ovulation and lpd... same for this month.. uped the dose and were hopefull..


----------



## StranjeGirl

So sorry lilrojo :( Hope the clomid does its job this month. If you have a luteal phase defect, wouldn't you need progesterone rather than clomid? Obviously the dr must know what she is talking about, but I always thought short luteal phase was due to low progesterone. 

How is everyone? I have a sore throat from stupid allergies :( ANd my blood sugar has been a bit high. Actually I think it goes kinda high when my allergies hit. I made the mistake of bying a glucose meter and now have been freaking out about my blood sugar, worried that I am going to get diabetes in the future. My dr thinks I'm crazy but I have always been paranoid of diabetes as it sounds so horrible to have to watch your diet so closely. 

Giada is getting back to her normal self after teething, but I am still giving her the tablets at night. THe time change has messed up her schedule as she slept til after 8 today. I had to skip her morning nap so she ws not happy mid day. HOpefully tomorrow will be back to normal. 

Hope everyone is well!! Happy mothers day to UK ladies!!!


----------



## trixie79

Conor is teething bad too Stranje but havent given him anything in ages... Mite buy some teetha again!! His sleep was shocking last nite... 

Good luck lil.. Fx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. 

Stanje.. i believe sometimes an lpd is caused by things going wrong in the half of the cycle which is what clomid is supposed to help with.. if nothing happens this month were supplementing next month with prog suppositories.. im hopefull to get preg first.. cuz they are expensive and my insurance covers nothing..


----------



## trixie79

Hi all, Conor fell outta the cot the other nite!! He was ok but such a shock!! Omg... The only nite I didn't put a sleeping bag on him he climbs out!!!! I was a quivering mess!!!!

Teething is still bad but I'm using the teetha and calpol at not and he sleep well last nite... Going to try and get his last bottle off him tonight .... Need to but a new beaker just for nite time.... Any suggestions???


----------



## trixie79

Day 16 today.... Pink blood again after dtd!!!! High on monitor.. Still!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Trixie I am so sorry conor fell out of his cot!!!! I still remember when giada rolled off my breast pillow at 3 days old. I still get so worked up about what could have happened. I'm so glad he is ok! My friend had to switch to a toddler bed at 15 months bc her lo kept climbing out. I cant imagine not being able to keep giada contained! Is the pink blood from ovulating?? Good timing if it is!!! Fingers croseed!

HOw is everyone else? I've been super busy as I had 12 people over for dinner last night for my mom's bday. I meant to get everything prepared earlier in the week but I had a horrible allergy attack and giada's sleep has been on and off due to teething. I just had no energy. Oh well, it's over now. Just a bit to clean up. 

Giada is still not saying any words!!! Argh!! When will she talk??? Sometimes she looks at dh and says "da" but she says da da da all the time so I'm not sure she is making the connection. She is getting a bit better at following my point. She is still not pointing herself though. And she won't clap either. SHe comes and claps my hands together but she won't do it herself. It's the only 3 things that are worrying me. Other than that she has progressed quite a bit. Running around now, always bring us thing etc. It's amazing how fast they grow!

Well I hope everyone is doing well and having a nice weekend!!!


----------



## trixie79

Well it's day 18 still high on monitor... I have never ovulated so late before... Don't have time in the mornings to temp but will Defo do that next month.... Desperate to know if I'm ovulating!! Just to know if I'm back to normal... I know I'm fertile if I conceived the triplets and Conor but I still worry that the pill messed me up! I'm off it since sept!

Conor only says dada and mama but not nessesarily to me!!!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Well it's day 18 still high on monitor... I have never ovulated so late before... Don't have time in the mornings to temp but will Defo do that next month.... Desperate to know if I'm ovulating!! Just to know if I'm back to normal... I know I'm fertile if I conceived the triplets and Conor but I still worry that the pill messed me up! I'm off it since sept!
> 
> Conor only says dada and mama but not nessesarily to me!!!

jeez,
perhaps you ovulated more than once? where your triplets identical or 3 separate sacks?

x


----------



## lilrojo

You could have missed your surge still giving you a high... just a though lol or maybe an annovulatory cycle.. they happen every once in awhile too.. 

Im cd13... waiting to o yet..


----------



## Hispirits

its gone ever so quiet on here!! :shrug:


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies! Yeah it has gone quiet, I'm struggling to find time to reply, I'll check in daily for a quick read but its really hard finding enough time to actually reply. I'm struggling a bit with being a working mummy if I'm honest, I feel I'm doing a half hearted job on each. I'm hoping that with more time and practice the juggling will get better. I feel that at work I can only get in and leave at certain times for Erins nursery so going in early or staying late is not an option, and I'm finding it stressful when I can't get everything done before I have to leave. I also think of Erin the whole time and find it hard to concentrate especially when I'm tired. I feel like my house is not how I like it, and I hate that. My oh is trying really hard now we're both working but his standards aren't exactly up to mine and I feel like I look at everything he's doing negatively (ie hes been doing washing but has managed to shrink my pajamas and a tshirt, he put Erins favourite pale pink blankie in a dark wash and dyed it a grey purple colour, and there's a load that's,been sat in the washer wet all day and now it smells and he's trying to hang it now saying its fine. When he cooks the kitchens a bombsite and he never cleans it back to how it was even though he tries. I feel like such a control freak but can't just think that's how he does it, and just accept it, it just drives me mad and all I can see is what he's not done or done wrong. I feel like I'm just tired all the time and in the evenings I want to spend time with Erin but also can't wait to get her to bed so I can eat, shower, do a few chores and go to bed. I feel like I have no motivation for sex or intimate time with oh as there's just so much other stuff to do. I really feel that I'm not doing a good job as a worker, mom, partner or housewife. I don't know how people go back to work at like 6 or 8 weeks. Sorry for the moan, just did not realize how hard it would be. How do you other working mummies cope? Erin hasn't been sleeping well the past few nights, I think she's getting a molar so I'm shattered after less than 5 hours sleep last night and driving 5 hours today think its just all getting to me. 

Well after all that negativity lol, on a positive note, Erin is saying ta, dada, this, there it is (she says it all as one word like dereitis, god for gone. She is loving walking but will not wear shoes (anyone else have this issue?). She has become attached to a nala from lion king blankie/taggie and hugs and strokes it and plays with the tags which is super cute and nice she has something for comfort at nursery 

What has everyone been up to? Hope mums and babies/ bumps are all well x


----------



## Hispirits

Dreamer,I really feel for you.
I'm all ready discussing my options going back to work.
I don't want to go, but can't afford to stay home all the time either. I will use all my mat leave, not in a hurry to go back. We don't qualify for any tax credits. So when maternity pay stops I haven't a lot of choice. Back to work I go!
:growlmad:

What happened to the days when it was acceptable for woman to stay home and look after their own babies? Why are we pressured to go back to work and pay for child care, its almost like society look down their nose in you now for wanting to be a stay at home mum.

I've gone through all this trouble to have my baby, I didn't do it for someone else to bring him up. Or pay for him. My dh earns good money, but its still not enough. 

Countries corrupt!

I'm off on one now! Lol

Dreamer, I'm sure you doing much better then you realise.

My plan, is to go back to work 2 days a week and get pregnant straight away again get another maternity leave hahahahaha :haha:


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks hi :) I did the same, used all my mat leave and even the unpaid portion as we used our savings to cover that time. I also added holiday on to the beginning and end and was so fortunate to be able to have 14 months off altogether. But it wasn't enough for me. Good plan on doing 2 day weeks and getting preg again asap hehe. I'm doing 4 days now after 4 weeks of 3 days. I'd love to be a sahm, I think that's maybe the problem with me criticising everything my oh is doing, because I want to be at home taking care of all those things and doing it my way. I know I'm very particular and a perfectionist and like things dome a certain way so my poor oh hasn't got a chance lol. We want to sell our house and buy a bigger one, replenish our savings and go to south Africa later this year so had to go back to fund these things. My oh has said he wants to try sort it so that after number 2 I won't have to go back, considering doing childminding if we need the money. So need to wait a while to make sure we're all set up. So I need to use all that to motivate me I think!


----------



## LadyL

Hey girls!! Sorry I have been away for a while. Just been so busy lately. I keep up with reading posts daily, but find little time to be able to reply. 

Will try to do a proper catch up this evening. 

Just wanted to pop on and let you know I had my 16 week appt and had a scan....

We are... Team :blue: again!! We are very excited!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Lady.. cant believe your 16 weeks already :)

Im cd15 now and still waiting.. :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Awwww a little brother for Jack! That's super cute! Congratulations lady :)

Good luck lilrojo


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats ladyl!!! You must be so excited! Your two boys are going to be best friends!!!! Time is flying!

Dreamer, I'm so sorry you are feeling this way. Just know that you are doing and amazing job!!! I feel so much like you do and I'm not even working lol! I seriously don't know how you working mom's do it. It's impossible to put 100% into everything so be proud of yourself for all you do. And I know what you mean about the house. I always ask dh to do things but half the time they are not done to my standards. Especially hte laundry!! He puts it in then forgets it so I have to rewash it. Last time he didn't dry things thoroughly and everything smelled moldy. And yes, one of my favorite sweater has been shrunk too and i had to throw it out :( Honestly though, I think a big part of it is just lack of sleep. I notice when I am not getting proper sleep I just can't handle the little things and I feel like I am being a bad parent. Hang in there! It's a tough transition I am sure, but with time all the kinks will be worked out! Can't believe Erin is talking!!!! Giada will mimic out noises but no words. Sometimes it seems she is saying dada or her name, but I can't tell. Oh well, I guess she is just going to take her time!

Trixie did you get your peak??

So I feel awful as giada has been teething and sometimes up for hours at night (the past 2 nights) She still has 3 molars right on the surface. I wonder how long it takes??? It's been on and off for almost 2 weeks now. 

I'm kinda freaking out right now as giada's motion monitor went off again last night. I know the chances of sids (or i think they call it sudc after age 1) is so rare at this age, but it still happens. I know of someone who lost his 18 month old granddaughter to sudc. I had a motion monitor with one sensor pad and I kept getting false alarms because she would roll into the corner, but one time about 3 months ago it went off and she was right on top if it. It freaked me out but I started questioning myself, wondering if I dreamed that I had heard the warning beep (it gives you a warning beep if baby has not breathed for 15 seconds, then waits 5 seconds and goes off) I immediately turn it off after the warning beep and then check on her. It is right by my bed and so is she. Anyway, after that I bought one with 2 sensors so i didn't have to worry about the false alarms. I have been using it for two months and no false alarms. Last night the warning beep went off and I put my hand on her stomach and couldn't feel her breathing. I shook her and she threw her arms up but never woke up. She was obviously breathing after that but I am so scared. What is she is just has a predisposition to stop breathing in her sleep? I have an actual mattress for her pack and play that she sleeps in, but it is no where near as thick as a crib mattress, so there should be no false alarms, even if she is in a deep sleep. Ugh I hate stressing about it. i am going to ask in babyclub to see if anyone has had a similar experience. Do any of you guys use the motion detector?

Hope everyone else is doing well! Fingers crossed for you this month lilrojo! And you must be getting so excited hispirits! the time is almost here!!


----------



## Tobaira

Hi everyone-
Finally peeking in again... any thought to having a group on facebook instead? I'm ashamed to admit I log on to it a heck of a lot more than I log in here (probably because it's much more friendly on my phone).

We don't use a motion detector.. I had enough beeping when the girls were in the NICU and I'm not too worried about SIDS at this point. If you're concerned about it maybe you should ask at your next pediatrician's appointment?

Ahh yes.. teething.. the never ending pain. Cassandra just had her top two molars break through and Heather has had one of them break through. No fun.. We've been using lots of orajel at night!
Congrats lady!
Good luck rojo!

oh and dreamer, if it makes you feel any better, I don't work and DH and I haven't been intimate since I got pregnant.. which was about 22 mos ago. He even had a vasectomy back in December (I think it was Dec) since it's dangerous for me to get pregnant again.. I just haven't had the time or the energy to think about it. Poor guy.. somehow he has managed to never complain about it but I'm sure he thinks about it a lot more than I do =)

hugs to all


----------



## Hispirits

LadyL said:


> Hey girls!! Sorry I have been away for a while. Just been so busy lately. I keep up with reading posts daily, but find little time to be able to reply.
> 
> Will try to do a proper catch up this evening.
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and let you know I had my 16 week appt and had a scan....
> 
> We are... Team :blue: again!! We are very excited!!

I think your pregnancy is going quicker then mine!
Congrstulations on being team blue!
X


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls... No peak yet but today I have lots of twinges and egg white!!
I had one set of identical and then a singleton so two sacs!

I think I had 2 surges then too....

I just hope I'm ovulating...

I'm wrecked too.... Working 50 miles from home 3 days a week and Conor has 2 molars which are only half down.... They must take forever too! 

I get so tired that me and oh quip at each other but I think that's normal!

I'm not on Facebook! I like it on here.... I have to admit I no longer get the time to surf through the forums anymore!!!! I just check this forum daily, but only get the chance to reply if the washing done , child sleeping and oh fed and watered!!!! Is romance dead!!?!?

Jack is going to love having a baby bro!! Ahhh!!!


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations lady!
Good luck Trixie. 
Stranje, I'm probably really bad for saying this but I don't use a monitor anymore. I forgot to put it on one night and thought that no harm come to her,so might as well stop using from then on. I figured you have to give it up one day? But understand how hard it can be. 

Dreamer, I'm sorry to hear you're finding it hard. I think we all do, it'd hard fighting the guilt sometimes though. I hope it gets easier for you. 

Right, random question but can taking antibiotics make your period late? I had some about a month ago and I'm not sure exactly when I'm due on. I know I had my period a week of so before I started them. I have thd coil fitted so no chance of pregnancy but I'm over a week late... Roughly, probably more? Just wondering if that could be why??

Hope everyone is well. I've been so busy, I've not been able to get on here- like everyone else. Oh and poor Darcey still only has 6 teeth, she has some catching up to do!


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks tobaira that does make me feel a little better lol. That's great your oh is supportive of you. I can't imagine having twins. My mums boss has just had twins, and now has 4 children under 4 ouch! Good to hear from you. Seems molars are coming in all around! Erins top one has finally cut and the last couple of nights she's slept through. Just praying this continues for work as my oh is away on a training course tonight til tues eve so its just me and a busy week ahead. 

Ouch trix a 50 mile commute doesn't sound fun even with 3 days that makes them very long days. One thing I should be lucky for that I only live a 5 min drive or 20 min walk, although via nursery its a 40 minute walk on the days my oh has the car. 

Claire, Erin only has 6 teeth, 7th has just cut. Im not sure on antibiotics, all I know us from the pill that antibiotics can cause it to be ineffective. But the coil is physical rather than hormonal right? 

Stranj, we also never used a motion detector. I have a standard monitor which I still use mainly as it has a lullaby function which usually puts her back to sleep if she wakes. It must be really hard if you know someone who has died of it, must make it more worrying because it isnt just something that 'could happen'. Thanks for your lovely comments, and good to know its not just my oh lol.


----------



## Claire1

Thanks dreamer, yes it's physical and releases a very small amount of hormones that are contained within the uterus. I'll give it a bit more time, I'm usually very regular. Just makes me wonder? 

Tobaira- I meant to say how lovely to hear from you. My friend is due twins in June. She has a 9 and 10 year old. She was in shock for sometime. Luckily her family are all nearby and can stay with her parents for a while. 

Has anyone taken their Lo's to the zoo? Where they old enough to take notice of the animals?


----------



## lilrojo

We took Bryce to the zoo.. but that was when he as 4 months.. he likes to see the animals and fish.. so I think darcey would love it.. :)

Well im 1dpo today.. so the tww has started.. wish me luck that cycle 5 will work


----------



## Claire1

Good Luck Lil :)

I think we might try and take Darcey this weekend if the weather picks up. Its so cold here! Any UK ladies have snow? Its managed to avoid us in the southwest.

Still no AF, I think the antibiotics must have done something as defo not pregnant.


----------



## trixie79

I would do a test anyway in case the coil wasn't working during the antibiotic??!?

We took Conor to the zoo abt a month ago, he loved the giraffes and the birds.... And the monkeys!!

Hitting the sack now , work tomorrow!!

Oh and my monitor is back to low????? Don't know if I ovulated??

And we just use the video monitor and turn the sound down at night.... I hear him anyway in the mornings....or the middle if the night. Sudi risk is low after 6 months but if you know someone that died it does make you more conscious and recently ther was a 2 year old died locally from the blind cords and I'm really paranoid abt them ...


----------



## _dreamer_

Good luck lil 

I'm sure darcey will love the zoo, I took Erin in oz at 11.5 months and she loved looking at all the aimals, especially the birds and the monkeys swinging about. I kept trying to point at the giraffe but because it was so big and just standing there I don't think she could see it lol. 

Hmm I don't know about your cbfm trix. I cant remember how long have you been using it so far this time?


----------



## trixie79

This was the first month using it again??!! 

I'll try a temp next month I think but it's hard to find time!!! Lol!


----------



## _dreamer_

Did you reset it? I could never do temp before let alone now haha x


----------



## lilrojo

I started charting this month.. and got ovulation confirmed today.. 3dpo..


----------



## trixie79

How do you reset it??? I just changed the batteries??!! It's amazing wat you forget!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Trixie I think you have to put a stick in it and hold the m button.. not sure I would look on their website at the instructions.. lol


----------



## StranjeGirl

Happy Easter to all who celebrate!!!
HOw is everyone doing? I'm a bit nervous as giada's motion monitor went off again this morning. It was at 8am (she slept in) and I had noticed she was in such a deep sleep. She hadn't stirred at all for a while. I fell back asleep and I heard the beep go off . I had to shake her pretty good to wake her. I am so nervous that something is wrong and she just stops breathing in her sleep. I will talk to the dr about it. Dh thinks I may have dreamed it going off. It's the third time in the past 4 months and he was there for one of them. This time she was laying face down right on top of the sensor pad. She has a thinner mattress bc she is in the pack and play and there shouldn't be any false alarms. Oh well, I guess I will just keep using the monitor. I'd rather it go off a million times even if was for nothing, rather than not go off the one time it mattered. Her third molar just popped through. It has been a horrible few weeks! She will sleep one or two nights and then be up one or two nights. I am so tired!! DH and I celebrated out anniversary on saturday and giada had us up for 3 hours the night before. It was one of the worst nights she has ever had. We couldn't get her to stop crying. She just wanted to get up and play. Hope we are winding down with the teething for a while!

Claire did you take Darcey to the zoo? We took giada at 10 months but she wasn't all that interested in the animals. She isnt a fan of dogs. Whenever we are around them they jump all over her and lick her face. She hates it. She doesn't even really like her stuffed animals. I hope she likes animals as she gets older. She's vegetarian, she better like them lol! Did your period show up??

So great to hear from you Tobaira!!! You'll have to post a pic! I don't use facebook :( Trixie and I are probably the only people left in the world who don't lol! So glad your family is doing well!!!

So scary about the blind cords trixie!! Made me double check everything!

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Hispirits

Resetting cbfm



1. Remove the plastic cap from one end of a clean-unused-test-stick and snap the cap onto the other end of stick. Insert the test stick into the test stick slot of the monitor. The beveled corner on the insertion end of the stick must face in toward the monitor. THE STICK MUST SNAP INTO PLACE TO PERFORM PROPERLY. THE MONITOR SHOULD NOT BE TUNRED ON UNTIL STEP 2.

2. Press and hold the "M" button. Continue pressing the "M" button while turning the monitor on. NOTE: Do not take finger off the "M" button until these directions say to to do so in Step 5.

3. The screen will show the "remove the test stick" symbol(a flashing test stick with an arrow pointing right). Conitnue pressing "M".

4. Keep pressing the "M" button and in about 20 seconds, you will see a screen full of symbols. The screen will also display these symbols when you initially turn the montior on for the FIRST time. This indicates the memory is now cleared of all prior data.

5. Remove test stick first and then QUICKLY release your finger from the "M" button. The memory should now be cleared.

6. Your screen should display a flashing "M" and one or two dashes. If it does not, it will probably show a "1" and an "M" in a non-flashing mode. If so, you will need to repeat all steps of this process. This procedure may take several times before you successfully reset the unit to its"new" state.


7. Start using the monitor on CD 1 as per the instruction booklet


----------



## Hispirits

Its 3.15 and I am awake - again!
My new routine 
Think my body's getting prepared, but its so frustrating. I'll feel crappy all day tomorrow, I mean today.

My baby's being a tinker. I've been to maternity day care for monitoring twice this week.

This is becoming the hardest part.
I'm so anxcious and worried about the baby all the time, abd about giving birth.
I'd like to fast forward now.

X


----------



## lilrojo

aww hugs hi 

AFM I got my bfp today.. :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats congrats congrats lilrojo!!!!!! So happy for you! When is your first scan??

I hope you feel better hispirits :( I remember how uncomfortable I was at that time. What is maternity day care? Did you think something was wrong?? I know I was in the drs all the time at that point....always bleeding. I was so paranoid about early labor You are getting to a pretty safe time though!! I remember at 34.5 weeks my dr said to me "if you have the baby tomorrow, who cares!" He meant it in a good way as - I am at that point where baby will be fine. For so long we were worried about very preterm labor due to all my bleeding. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hispirits

Congrats on your bfp! Lil!

Strange, last week in the space of 2 days I had dull cramping in my back, mega increased cm, braxtons with shooting pains across my bump and I had been number 2 about 4 times! I thought I was going into labour!!
So went to maternity day care, which is like an accessment centre in the maternity unit at my hospital.
I went in the monitor and everything was fine.
I had had a massive spring clean a day or so before and think I may have over done it!
Monday, Monday night and Tuesday morning baby was so still!
A couldn't get him To move. So back up the unit yesterday lunchtime, as soon as they put the monitor on he went berserk!

The worry never ends!

X


----------



## LadyL

Yay!! Congrats lilrojo!! So excited for you! What will your due date be? 

So sorry Hi, the end really does get pretty rough, huh? Glad all is ok. You're in the home stretch. 

Sorry, I hardly have any time to post these days. I hope everyone and their LOs are well. I think I had told y'all a while back about me applying for Labor and Deliver nurse position. Well, I found out on Monday I got the job!! I will be starting in 3 weeks!! I'm so excited!! 

Hope all is well!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies..

I have betas today and Friday due to my losses.. and a scan at about 6 weeks.. :)

Lady my edd based on ovulation is Dec 15th


----------



## Claire1

CONGRATULATIONS LIL!!!! Thats fantastic! H&H 9 months to you :)

Well done Lady, what a lovely job that will be. You must be so chuffed, good luck for when you start!

Sorry to hear you've had a few scares Hi, the worry is not knowing when it will happen and just generally the unknown. You'll be fine, just keep thinking of when you can hold him and see his adorable face.

Well AFM my period sort of showed up, i would say more very slight spotting, didnt need to use anything. But I did read the mirena coil can make your period lighter and lighter the longer you have it so I think thats probably what it is. I did a test and BFN so it must be that.
I didnt take Darcey to the zoo, we went for a walk and fed the ducks and went to the park. Its still SO cold here we didnt want to wate the money if she started to get too chilly.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls, congrats lil I'm so pleased for you... If your over due you could have a Xmas surprise!!!! 

Thanks for the info his.... I'll do that when my period comes.... It's day 34 and no sign yet but I got bfn today so she's just around the corner!!!! I'd say I'm not ovulating, my worry is that the last time that happened I got preg with the triplets!

No other news my end.... My brother and family are home from Chester for a holiday so we spent the last few days down south on oh family farm.... Saw 2 cows calves which is enough to put you off sex!!!!! They went to Dublin today and I came on up north home, my brother just txt to say they met Tom cruise!!!!! Gutted!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## trixie79

day 36 and still no sign....another bfn......i hope the soy didnt bugger up my cycle.... i got preg with conor on it the last time first go???? starting to worry now!!


----------



## lilrojo

aww Trixie.. hope the soy didn't mess your cycle up.. but it could very easily do so.. I know with clomid I o'ed way late the first month and then earlier month too.. hope af shows or a bfp.. :)

AFM I have my first scan on april 23rd im excited!! 18 days..


----------



## _dreamer_

Congrats lilrojo! I had to do a double take cos you wrote it so casually, thought it Said bfn at first! so chuffed for you, an Xmas baby too! And not long til your first scan!

Hispirits, sorry to hear your little monkey is being a cheeky boy and causing you worry! Not too much longer now. 

Stranj, sorry to hear the monitor went off again, must scare you big time. 

Congrats on the job lady! Exciting! Can't wait to hear all about it. I barely get time to post too, know how you feel. 

Claire its been so cold hasn't it! Really hope spring arrives soon! 

Trix, hope af arrives soon so you know what's going on! 

Not really much news here, still not enjoying working but am enjoying the money lol. We are looking at buying a run down house, but its a bit complicated as there's loads of interest in it and they're now going to do a sealed bid sale after the open day on the 20th (cant view it until then!) Then the highest bid wins. So probably not going to get it but we can't help but get a bit excited. It's a 4 bed with kitchen, dining, sitting room and a huge utility, loads of potential for extending, and a 1/3 acre of land in the middle of the countryside. Does need a hell of a lot of work though. What's meant to be will be, as we weren't really looking to move til the end of the year to save more, so I guess there's benefits both ways


----------



## Hispirits

https://www.mybabysweepstake.com/SweepstakeDashboardPages/Home.aspx?SweepstakeId=1692


----------



## trixie79

Still not here.... Arggggghhhh, wats going on!!!

Oh has a dic appt in Monday that he doesn't need so I think I'll go and take Conor... He gets this pin prick rash so I'll use that as an excuse!!

Got another bfn today .... Do you think I just ov really late then??? Cause I got egg white on the 24 th ish... So today is 37 do of I ov then I would be 13 dpo thereabouts.... I havent went this late since I was preg with the triplets.... Before them I could have went 40 odd days....but have been regular 30 days sine having the girls! 

Im si confused.... Wonder I'd it common to get bfn but a blood test positive??? Would hardly think so but will Defo get one on Monday if she not arrived!

I hope you get your dream home dreamer!!! Sealed bids can be very tricky:( good luck though x


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks trix :) how confusing! Hope you get an answer either way soon, must be very frustrating not knowing 

Hi, will have a guess of the weight when I get a min ;-)


----------



## trixie79

Day 38!!!! This is really starting to peeve me off!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Any news trix? 

How is everyone? I've got a stinking cold I wish would bugger off! Erin is good, she's started wearing shoes without a fuss hooray


----------



## trixie79

She came day 40!!!! Mite temp later this month.... The cbfm is abit of a hassle in the mornings with Conor!!! Do you know can you use it later in the day???


----------



## lilrojo

I think your supposed to use fmu

So things are ok here.. I started spotting on sat dr figures its from the progesterone suppositories.. but hasn't stopped yet.. had my bloods done on 10dpo.. and all was good.. now 1 week later and im spotting still.. goes from brown, to pinky, to red.. and its freaking me out


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ugh lilrojo, you must be so stressed :hugs: I remember my spotting started at 5 weeks and was a total mess. I know my dr told me that it common in early pregnancy (for me it lasted the whole pregnancy) but it is just so hard remaining calm about these things. I was lucky that he used an ultrasound machine at every appt, so anytime I was spotting or bleeding he did an ultrasound and I was reassured. The only problem is that when I first went in at 5+4 they couldn't see anything, just a gestational sack, so I was sure I had a blighted ovum. Well I hope this waiting period goes as quickly as possible for you and that they can soon put your mind at ease :hugs:

trixie, sorry you are stuck with wonky periods. Have you ever tried vitex? I started it right after coming off bc and I had been on bc most of 20 years. My first couple cycles were a little longer at about 32 days, but then dropped down to 29. It takes about 1-3 months to kick in. 

So I am starting to freak out about autism again. I had actually calmed down for a little while lol. Giada is STILL not pointing or clapping. She turned 15 months yesterday. She still has no words that I know of. It's hard to know if she knows she is saying mama and dada as she says these sounds all day long. If I ask her to say mama, she copies me and says it, but I don't know if she realized mama = me when she is saying it. If we are saying it she knows I am mama. Anyway, the main thing that got me worried is she has been grabbing our hand and taking us to the door and putting our hand on the knob because she wants to go outside. I guess this is called hand leading, and it not seen typically developing children (unless it is accompanied with verbal communication...like if she were to also say :lets go outside") SHe also does this with clapping. SHe takes my hands and claps them together rather than clapping her own hands. ANd a couple times she has done this with her toys. DH and I will do something with a toy and she wants us to do it again so she puts our hand on it. Have any of you experienced the same thing? I am getting worried and dh thinks I have lost my mind. We see the ped soon and will ask, but I worry that he is not a specialist. It is so hard because everyone says "trust your gut" but it is hard to know what your gut says when there is all this stuff on the internet . She is my first so I don't have anything to compare to, and our parents think she is perfectly fine. The pediatrician always thought she was fine. So if it wasn't for reading up on these milestones then my gut would say she is absolutely fine. But then I read all this stuff and it starts to change my gut feeling. You know what I mean? Anyway, sorry for the rant but I was just wondering if any of you have any insight. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Hispirits

Just a quick one I've been in hospital 
My epilepsy has got bad I've been having grand mal seizures.

My bumps not grown either so they have scanned me and I have very little fluid around the baby, which they are going to monitor.

I've been given steroid injections to nature babies lungs,
Hoping they the letting me home today on the understanding I come back twice a week for bloods and scans to monitor the fluid if it doesn't increase they will get baby out around 37 weeks.

Xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh Hi, I am so sorry you are going through this!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I really hope you are ok and so glad they are monitoring both you and lo. You are almost at that 37 week mark. It is right around the corner. Can they do anything for your seizures that is safe during pregnancy? That must be so scary, I can't even imagine :( Sending lots of prayers and positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh hi im so sorry... im happy they seem to be monitoring you very well.. your almost there.. hang in there..


----------



## trixie79

Goodness his I hope both you and buns are ok.... Not long to go now... Hang in ther. X

Stranje Conor does all off that too!!!! He leads me to the door, takes my finger to count out the ducks in his book or similar and has no words!!! Mama dada ba boo ra ra!!! He knows dada but wouldn't say it too him, he understands absolutely everything you say and will do something I tell him to do like put that in the box and he will or find your brush and help mama brush the floor!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks trixie! Makes me feel my better. Some on the toddler forum said their LO's do the same thing. Darn google!!! It has turned me into a nutcase!!! 

Any news Hi???


----------



## trixie79

Lol don't google!!!!!!

Any news his???


----------



## _dreamer_

Really sorry to hear you've been in hospital hi! How stressful for you. Hope they can get your seizures under control. Only 2.5 more weeks until 37 weeks. Hope you've been released home. 

I think you should put a google block on your pc stranj hehe. It's horrible how everything on there is a symptom of something. I would think that its good that she's communicating with you as,she doesn't point, she's found another way to get you to do/give her what she wants. At least this way you know exactly what she wants. Erin will point but not accurately,so the other day I passed her 7 different things before I got it right on what she wanted haha. 

Lil, sorry you've had some spotting. I had a little at about 8 weeks and you can't help but worry, although it seems to be quite common. Hope it stops soon!


----------



## trixie79

Lil how is the spotting?? Has it stopped? The girls both spotted during pregnancy so it is quite normal... Thinking of you! X


----------



## lilrojo

Trixie... the spotting stopped last night but was back some this am.. hoping it will taper out again..


----------



## trixie79

Fx it stops soon...

Conor's naps are driving me nuts.... If he sleeps he sleeps 9 till 10:30 and 2 till 3:3

Sometimes longer sometimes shorter but it takes about an hour to get him off?!?!

Wat are your nap routines???


----------



## _dreamer_

Ever since we did controlled crying, Erin has gone down for naps really well. (before that she'd only nap when nursing if I let her sleep on me). She'll usually just roll over and go to sleep now, sometimes a few moans but no more than 5 mins. Up until about 2 weeks ago she was having 2 naps still, waking at 6.30-7 then napping around 9.30-11 and 2.30-3 then bed at 7.30. But she was refusing an afternoon nap at nursery, and so was super tired and cranky in the evening and had trouble going to bed on those days. So I asked them to try just do one nap later on, so they put her down about 12.30 after an early lunch, and she's been having between 1hr15 and 2 hours. So I followed suit at home. She usually has 2 hours at home. its been working really well although sometimes she is rather cranky by the end of the morning. She doesn't get up til 7.30 normally now


----------



## Hispirits

Just a quickie from me.
I'm home now but been to hospital today. 
They are happy with me today. There plan is to keep me going til 37 weeks then get him out, i have very low fluid, they think my waters went when i had a seizure, if I get infection or the fluid levels drop further they will have him straight out. i will be having blood tests twice a week to look for infection and scans to check fluid levels.
35 weeks today 
hold on little man!!!!!
xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Awww hold on little baby! Not long but must feel like forever for you at the moment. Thanks for updating, we're all thinking of you x


----------



## lilrojo

Awww thanks for the update Hi.. hope things continue to go okay.. 2 weeks to go.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Ah his, it's such a worry but I'm sure he will hold on a little longer for you x

Thanks dreamer.... Got till 10.30 this morning and kept him awake till 7 pm he slept for 2 hours ish!!! So there was no fuss tonight going down, but he is usually quite good a nite....

He really needs those naps though but I can't keep having to fight for an hour so he sleeps for 2!!! I would love to sleep longer than 6 am.... It's draining me!!! So I'm Defo giving him one nap from now on.... Just gotta get past lunch time! 

Day 2 tomorrow so we will see how it goes!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh Hi I am praying that this next couple weeks goes by very quickly for you!! You are almost there!! Keep drinking lots of water and keep us posted! Every day that goes by is one more day closer!

Trix I am struggling so much with the naps. If I give her one nap she sleeps so much at night. Last night she slept from about 8:30 til almost 8, but only had one nap during the day. If I give her two naps she is up between 6:30-7 usually and isn't as tired at night. I was hoping ot give her only one today but she got soooo grumpy I had to put her down. Now I dont know what to do about the after noon because she took her 1st nap so late. Hopefully it will smooth out for all of them soon! I guess transition is always hard.


----------



## Claire1

Sorry to hear your news Hi, but I hope youre still hanging on in there?

I have found Darceys naps are all over the place since going back to work. She doesn't sleep well at my mums and sometimes will only get 30min nap all day.
When Im off, she might have two naps but mostly one in the afternoon. She sleeps really well at night, generally from 6:30-7:30 till 7:30am. If im on a day off she might have some milk at 7:30 and go back to sleep 9ish. It varies massively and changes from time to time. 
We still have a problem with her eating, she still likes everything mushed. She does eat some finger foods but doesnt chew well, I guess because she still doesn't have many teeth she finds it hard. I'll have to keep trying.

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## trixie79

Gosh Claire, Conor has 12 teeth and they all wer a nightmare!!! Now he bites which is great fun!!!


----------



## Claire1

Well, she now has two more popping through. Can see the tips so she will have 8 teeth then.

Hows it going Hi?

Lil, how is the spotting. Hope its stopped xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Claire.. It actually just stopped yesterday for the first time.. nothing today so hoping its all done.. Thanks for asking :)

5 days to my scan day


----------



## Hispirits

lil good luck with your scan!!!

still ticking over here. baby is doing wonderfully considering.
i saw my epilepsy specialist yesterday, who is speaking with the obgyn cons today and telling them that a c section is the safest option for us at the moment.
i'm hoping that i will get a date for that shortly and it will be in the next 1-2 weeks.

xxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Glad the spotting has stopped lilrojo, hope it stays that way! 5 days, wow not long til the scan! 

Hey hi, so glad baby is doing well, 5 more days have gone by too. Hope you get your date soon, then you can focus on that. Are you organised? 

It's our 10 year anniversary today since we got together! Crazy.


----------



## lilrojo

Dreamer thanks.. and its 4 days now lol :) Happy Anniversary to you and your dh :)

Hi that is great baby boy is doing so great.. feet up and rest.. cant wait to hear he is here.. soon too :)


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls....

Happy anniversary dreamer!!! Did you do anything nice?? 

Glad the bleeding has stopped lil, good luck on the scan.... Not long to go! 

His rest up Hun... Hope you and bub still well..

How's things Stranje??.


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks ladies. Todays just been a quiet one as we've had other things going on, we exchanged cards (he got us one from Erin too! My talk before did the trick lol) but we're going out for lunch on Sunday, our friends are going to look after Erin so that will be nice, first 'date' since my mum went back to oz when Erin was 3.5 weeks old! Think we might have to try do this more often lol. We also have the viewing for the house I mentioned at 11am tomorrow and my sister is going to watch Erin for an hour for us.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi everyone!

Hispirits, so glad you and baby are doing well. You are just about full term. I can't believe it. You just have another week to hang in there!!! 

Lilrojo so glad the spotting stopped. Can't wait to hear how your fist scan goes!! You must be very excited!

Happy anniversary dreamer! Hope you guys have a wonderful and relaxing lunch! Hope the viewing of the house goes well. DH and I are house hunting and it is awful. The market has literally changed over night and has gone from expensive to way more expensive in the past few months. We are not sure what to do. Keep us posted!

Claire did Darcy have any problems with teething?

I'm with you trixie, teething has been a nightmare!!! Giada was up from 3:00-5:00 lasat night, and 2 nights ago she was up from 1:00-4:00. It's brutal. She plays in her bed for part of it...like an hour surprisingly, but I have to be up with her the rest of the time. The whole week before she slept perfectly fine. I saw it coming though....chewing on the fingers, drooling, face and diaper rash. I knew 2 nights ago it was going to be a bad night!! How's your cholesterol trixie? DId you ever get it rechecked??
So giada is clapping!! Hooray!!! Not all that well lol, but at least it is a start. Although she would still prefer to clap my hands than her own. I'm still a bit worried about her as she still has no words and still is not pointing at all. I'd be less concerned if she didn't have words but was pointing. I had he responding to "what does the snake say" and she would answer "ssss" for about a week and now she has stopped. I can't get her to make that sound at all. She will still mimic some other sounds, but not that one. She can't do any animal noises. Do your LO's sometimes do something for a little while then stop? Of course regression is the first thing that comes to my mind. DH and I wantched this 15 month old on youtube saying all these words and answering her mom's questions and we were totally shocked. We both freaked out. Giada is ages behind that little girl!!! Oh well I guess we will just talk to the pediatrician when we go. It's hard because you just read so much online about delays, autism etc. It's hard to avoid it and not have it pop up when you google something. Trixie as a HV when do you start getting worried about speech delay? And do you worry about pointing at all? 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Oh- do any of you use a crockpot? I am finding it to be great! I made a lasagna the other day and it only took me about half an hour and came out great! It's so easy and then there is no fuss at dinner time!!


----------



## trixie79

Never heard if crockpot!!! Wat is it??? 

Conor said apple 5 times and then nothing!!! Lol!! He is 15 months now and says nothing... Not even mama !! He just babbles constantly!

We usually expect about 2-3 words by now but I don't worry till 2 years for the speech to come and only refer at around 2 years 3/4 months if there is Defo no progression.... My brother didn't talk till he was 6 year old, mum said he spoke in a different language !!!!just babble..... He's grand now of course and got a degree in law so it didn't hold him back!

Conors childminder is slovakian and she only speaks in her language to him.... Apparently he understands her too!!!! So I'm not to worried , the speech will come when he's ready!

I'm pretty laid back though.... But would love him to call me....

But in saying that, he understands everything and will take directions like put the clothes in the washing machine etc!!!!!

He's been sick today.... Very runny nappies and temp.... Another set if teeth coming and his gums are bleeding!.... He slept for 3 hours this afternoon bless him!


----------



## Hispirits

just quickly baby will be here by elective c section next wednesday!!!
1st may!


----------



## trixie79

Ah his that's great..... Not long now!!!! Get lots of rest Hun!
Xxx


----------



## _dreamer_

A crockpot is a slow cooker trix hehe. How is conor doing now? 

Congrats his! So exciting! I can't remember if you've decided on a name? 

The viewing, well what can I say...great house, needs a ton of work which is fine, but there were so many people there and they extended the open day by 2 hours to accommodate everyone. We can't match up the sort of offers they are putting in, we've heard an offer 50,000 more than our max got rejected in the hope of getting more, and they've had 5 offers today. So we've accepted this isn't for us! Ah well more time to save


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats hi good luck :)

AFM us went great.. one healthy baby with a nice strong hb.. heard and saw it :) due dec 13th :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Awww congrats to both of you Hispirits and lilrojo!!! So happy for both of you! Lilrojo you must be so relieved after having the spotting. I remember when my spotting started at abt 5.5 weeks. I saw the assisting dr (who typically works with us also during pregnancy, but it was my first time with her) because my primary OB was out. She did an ultrasound and found nothing but a gestational sack...no yolk or anything. She didn't seem to optimistic and I was devastated and completely shocked when I went in a week later and my dr found the heartbeat. I was still spotting at that time and it was such a reassurance. He told me that the majority of women he sees who are spotting early in pregnancy and still feel pregnant, still are pregnant and it's benign spotting. I'm so glad you got to see a heartbeat! You must be thrilled!!!

Hi- I hope you get some good rest. You must be so excited! I can't believe your little guy will be here in less than a week! Hope you are feeling well!!!

Dreamer, we are in the same boat as you for buying a house. We found one we loved and I even wrote a letter to the owners saying how much we love it etc. Our agent called to discuss putting an offer in and there were already 18 offers and they had already signed contract for well over the asking price. Things are flying off the market here right now. It's awful! If we had been doing this a year ago we would have had our pick of houses, but now we cant find one and will probably have to rent. It's crazy! So sorry it didn't work out for you guys :(

Thanks for the info trixie! Maybe it is not so abnormal for giada not to be talking. I do feel she understands fairly well. She will bring me her socks if I ask for them or run to her changing table if I say we need to change her diaper etc. I'd just feel a lot better if she was pointing. Oh well, I guess I would just find something else to worry about anyway. HOw is conor feeling?? I hope he's all better! 

How is everyone else? DH is waiting for an offer on his probable new job. This has been the longest process and so stressful as we thought we would have had an answer months ago. I am so sad to move, but really just want to know and get on with things. I hate not knowing where I am going to be living in 2 months! 

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Stanje... my spotting was completely related to the suppositories... and has since stopped completely.. so fxed it doesn't come back.. but I feel very relieved.. :)


----------



## Hispirits

HELP ME!!!

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:​
I HAVE GOT THE MOST SAVAGE PILES!!!!!!! :haha:

i have never been in so much pain! they are frigging huge and came out of nowhere!
babys heads engaged only 2/5 palpable so i think thats the cause, not constipated at all.

all week i have been using anusol bum bullets and cream, not made any different!

any suggestions?

i really believe if i got a knife and cut the buggers off it would be less painful!!!


congrats lil!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Claire1

Lol Hi, its not funny at all but if you dont laugh you'll probably cry. I had them in first tri. I found warm baths helped massively and congrats on your baby date!! Eeek, im so excited for you.Can't wait to see the pics :)

Also congrats Lil, fab news. What a relief for you!

Sorry your still stuck in limbo stranje, I hope you find out soon :)

Dreamer, did I read that right £50,000 for a house? I know it needs work, but that wouldn't even buy a garage in the southwest! Sorry you didnt get it, hopefully next time .

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## _dreamer_

No I wish Claire, the offer that was rejected was £50,000 more than our offer we would have put in. I'll be so interested to see what it sells for! We've not even put ours in. They're also now saying on cash buyers with no chain. Houses are super expensive here too, we're in Oxfordshire. 

Hi, I'm sooooooooooo sorry for you :( that's rubbish. Not to long now til your csection, hopefully they'll bugger off soon after! 

Sorry to hear you didn't get the house you wanted stranj. Hope you find out about hubbys job soon and you can get sorted! 

Glad the spotting has,stopped lil. 

Erin is almost 15 months which is mad. Weighed her today and she's 22lb5oz or 10.1kg. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, would love to see some up to date baby pics everyone :)


----------



## lilrojo

Here is Bryce the other day.. now that the weather is finally getting warmer
 



Attached Files:







bryce out.jpg
File size: 74.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## _dreamer_

awww bryce is super cute lilrojo! you'll have to post a pic of your eldest when you get a chance

hispirits, good luck for tomorrow hun!!!! post when you can with an update! can't wait to hear all about your little bubba boy :D (ps how are the piles?????)

here's a couple of Erin 


..................
9*';#];;;;;;;;;;

and a message to the babies from erin hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







Erin.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4









Erin3.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## trixie79

Good luck his!!!! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Here is my daughter :) Dreamer.. not the most recent pic but prob a month ago.. I have others but they aren't as good :haha:

Good luck Hi
 



Attached Files:







733956_587484597947094_1881998356_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## _dreamer_

Aww she's just gorgeous lilrojo! Beautiful children


----------



## Hispirits

My babies here.
6lb13
Born yesterday at 2:19pm
Hes in special care tho
He is gonna be there until at least Friday.
His X-ray showed either fluid or infection on his lungs. So he's on a drip for anti biotics, and they are doing their thing while he's getting oxygen for the fluid.
I'm gonna try expressing for him this morning. But he's not eating yet. 
He's being really well looked after down there tho.
Just wish he was in my arms.
:-(
Just had my drip and catheter out xxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Massive congratulations hi! What a cutie, can I see his name is Frazer? That's lovely. How is he doing now, ans you as well? Must be so hard to be apart :( wishing him well quickly and hope he's back in your arms soon xxx


----------



## Claire1

Aww congratulations!! Such lovely news. Sorry he isn't with you at the moment but it wont be long! Amazing isn't it!!! :)

Lovely pics ladies xxx what gorgeous LO's we have :)


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ohhhh congrats Hi on your beautiful baby boy!! :happydance: I cant believe he is finally here!! I am praying for speedy improvement for him and that he is your arms as soon as possible. :hugs: I hope you are feeling well and getting ready for lots of fun ahead!!! Please keep us posted on how you both are doing!!!


----------



## Hispirits

https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/112FE1B2-45ED-4EB4-A1A3-8ADD05151F10-17154-000009D78535F2AA_zpsc7ca0145.jpg

He's improving everyday. Out of incubator now. In special care nursery.
Look at his beautiful hair! 
Xxxx


----------



## trixie79

Ah his I'm delighted for you! He is so beautiful... Hope he is getting better soon.

All them years of ttc will become a distant memory now! Enjoy.... And get ready for sleepless nights!!! Lol!!!

Congrats!


----------



## trixie79

Omg lol your heartburn must have been a nightmare!!!!!

He's soooo cute! My uterus just did a flip!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Awwww he is so sweet! Look at all that hair hehe!! 

Erin is sick for the first time, she doesn't know what to do with herself when Shes throwing up, poor mite. Big cuddles on the sofa today, watching disney films. So horrible when they're poorly. I forgot to say we had our last breastfeed just over a week ago. She was fine, think it was harder on me but just couldn't carry on with working. She's growing up!


----------



## lilrojo

Dreamer hope erin feels better soon.. 

Hi congrats on your baby boy.. hope you will all be home in no time


----------



## trixie79

Well done dreamer on breast feeding so long!! ESP with those little teeth lol!!!

Hope she gets better soon xxx hugs and kisses to her!!


----------



## trixie79

OMG..............HELP ME!!!!

how accurate are blue preg tests?????????
the cross came up straight away.....thats not an evap then????
im 9dpo according to fertility friend!

help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Blue dye tests are known for evaps bad.. I would get a pink dye and test again :)


----------



## trixie79

BFP frer! Holy crap!


----------



## _dreamer_

Congrats trix!!!!!!!! Were you trying lol you seem very shocked. Or do I remember rightly that you were waiting to actively try? How are you feeling about it? All these next babies lol I'm going to be left right behind! So exciting though and so nice you can go through it all together again.

Hispirits, how is baby Frazer doing? And how are you?


----------



## trixie79

I think I'm still in shock! Just told OH.... And he's shocked too! We weren't really trying and to be honest we only dtd abt 3 times this month!!!! He was away for most of the past month cause his dad is in hosp so we Defo shocked! 

I did 2 blue ones and they did come up straight away... But wasn't convinced... So got a pink one... It was neg and then a frer which was a Defo positive. Can't believe it!!! Think I'll be due on Conor's 2 Nd birthday !!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Trixie.. can we see pics :)

wow due on a 2nd bday.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Really crap at uploading pics but will try on Friday when I'm off! I can't believe it... 

Lol I'm still shaking!!!!! I'm happy, scared, petrified! All at the same time.... It's weird cause I'm happy for Conor but also scared that he will feel left out .... It's weird! You know wat I mean?

Next is finding out how many is in here!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

omg trixie!!!! congrats!!!! You must be so happy and scared all at once! It will be great! I hope it is just one in there for you! It will be so great for them to be close in age! Are you going to set a date for a scan??

Hi, how are you? Look at that awesome hair!!!! It took mine over a year to get that much hair lol! He's so beautiful! I hope you are both doing well??

Dreamer how is Erin? I hope she is better? 

How are you feeling lilrojo? I hope morning sickness isn't too bad!

We are pretty good here. We went into escrow for a house we found. It's bit of a bummer as we felt pretty rushed buying something. The market was increasing so fast. A few months ago we could have had something better in a better area. Oh well. I don't even want to think about moving!! I hate moving!!

How is everyone else???


----------



## trixie79

That's great though Stranje, wer is it? Wat kind of house? 

I'm still in shock!!! I'll try and get to doc soon cause I'll need an early scan to see how many is in here!!! When would it show that???


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks stranj, she was only actually throwing up on Friday morning, she's had a few dodgy nappies, she's much better but still not herself, shes barely eating anything, and sleeping is a bit disrupted. I think she may be teething too which doesn't help. So you've bought a new house? Congrats if so, shame you had to rush into it though. Did your hubby get the job then, i think that's what you were waiting to hear on. Will you be moving far from your families? How is giada doing? 

Aw what a mix of emotions trix. When it sinks in, you'll be super excited. Cute your due date will be conors bday. Will you get an early scan to see how many? Can't wait to see pics, brings it all back to me. When people start getting bumps, please post pics too hehe.


----------



## _dreamer_

Lol posted at the same time trix. I think around 6 weeks? I had an early scan at 7 weeks (private) and you could very clearly see the sac and the teeny 'baby'. I think I remember some people at 5 weeks not showing anything...stranj was that you? But then went on to gave giada so somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks maybe?


----------



## Hispirits

Congratulations trix!

We came home with our baby yesterday.
It's been a hard week, one thing after another.
So pleased to be home!


----------



## lilrojo

Trixie I had mine at 6+4 so I would say 6 weeks is a good time as 5 can be too early and cause unneeded stress.. plus as 6 you have a higher chance of seeing a hb :)

Yay Hi happy to hear your home.. enjoy your little guy.. :)

AFM ms is there.. really depends on the day.. lol


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! Oh, where to begin it's been so long since I've posted....

Firstly, congratulations on your baby boy Hispirits!! Sorry you've had a rough start. So glad you are all home together now and can start your new lives. He is just precious and I LOVE all that hair!!

And congrats on your BFP Trixie!! So excited for you!! How crazy you will be due the same time as Conor. I hope that you can get that scan soon and put your fear of multiples at ease! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. So glad to have another bump buddy!! 

Lilrojo, sorry about the MS. Hopefully it eases up for you soon. Hope everything else is going well. 

Dreamer, so sorry Erin has been poorly. Glad to hear she's on the mend. 

Stranje, congrats on the new house. It sounds like you're a little bummed, but I'm sure once you put your special touches on the house, it will feel like home and you'll like it better. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, everything's going good here. Jack is getting so big and just impressing me more each day with how much he learns. He still only says very few words....dada, dog, and mmmm cow, (we tought him the cow goes moo, so he thinks it's mmmm cow!!) So cute!! Still no mama. :( I will point to myself and say "mama", and he points back at me and says "dada"! Haha! So I think he thinks both DH and I are dada!! 
I'll be 23 weeks tomorrow!! I must say this pregnancy has flown by compared to the first, and I really need it to slow down!! I am not ready to have 2 kids yet!! Ha! I feel like even though I already have most everything I will need for the new baby, I still am not ready for him yet!!! 

Oh, and I started my new job as a labor and delivery nurse last week. So far it's going good. I really like it, it's just a lot to learn. Yesterday, the doctor made me scrub up and deliver a baby!! I was so scared!! But it went well. I got a really big rush from it! I definitely think I will like working there. It just takes time to get used to my new coworkers and feel comfortable with my skills.


I hope everyone else is well!! I will try to upload a few recent pics of Jack here shortly.


----------



## LadyL

Here's a few of my little buddy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LadyL

Ugh, for some reason it only let me upload one. Here's another.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Lady your found out you were having another little guy.. congrats.. 

Hope everyone is well.. Im ready to be out of first tri.. lol.. cant wait for the ms and tiredness to pass..


----------



## Hispirits

lady that has gone quick!

my beauty 
https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/88674CB7-718E-452D-A14E-19D9DE75F016-2734-00000164AFB0D481_zps08bed1f5.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

In love with the hair.. :) what a cutie


----------



## Claire1

Aww ladies, so much going on!!

Trixie omg, I remember that feeling but what fantastic news. I too hope it's just one in there for you :) keep us posted. 

I hope Erin is feeling better poor thing, and well done on feeding for do long. Are you getting broody? I'm in the same boat as you and won't be trying for a while, maybe early next year? 

His, he is gorgeous! How are you feeling? Is he doing well? Love his hair. Darcey was like that. 

Glad your job is going well lady, I would love that. I can't believe your over half way, where did that time go!!! Hope you're feeling well. 

How are you lil, has the ms eased at all ? When do you have another scan?

Stranje, how is Giada? Sorry to hear you're having a tough time with moving. I hope things improve for you soon. 

How is everyone else? 

Afm- Darcey is doing fine, she's been teething badly and a big off and sleeping patterns changed a bit. She has been doing this winge/ moaning instead of crying which is bugging me. Poor thing probably feeling poorly but the moaning is doing my nut!! Bless her. Not much else going on, just working lots and trying to enjoy the sunshine!! She I'd saying s few words, mama, dada, cat, dirty, hello, cheese and the famous word- no!! Ha ha she is bit of a chatter box. Xx


----------



## Claire1

Sorry lil, just saw you posted that today so your probably not feeling much better lol. I'm on my phone and can't see it all properly!


----------



## lilrojo

its okay Claire.. Im doing okay for the most part.. next scan is in 2 weeks..


----------



## _dreamer_

hispirits...he is just sooooooo cute. how are you finding things now you're home?

lady, jack is adorable! his hair is so long compared to erins. i cant believe you are 23 weeks! that has gone so fast. and fab that you are enjoying your new job, wow delivering a baby must be so amazing. 

hope your ms passes soon lilrojo. only 3 weeks until you are out of 1st tri. and only 2 weeks til your scan, wow!

claire, erin is much better thank you she was cutting a tooth in the end, i can see it now, last night was much better. i'm not really too broody at the moment. perhaps slightly, i do miss the baby stage, but i just know with my work at the moment, and having erin, theres no way i could be pregnant right now. its quite a demanding job, and i seem to still be struggling with the work life balance as it is. i wish i could give up work but working hard to save, move house, and then it might be possible after baby no 2. are you getting broody? sounds like darcey is a chatterbox haha

my oh's grandma passed away on wednesday evening, she had a heart attack on monday, and it was touch and go, but then tuesday she was sat up in bed and talking, then got worse through the day on wednesday and passed at 5pm. so we've had a pretty bad week, a bit of an emotional rollarcoaster the past few days. hes really close to his grandparents too with his parents being in south africa. they were substitute inlaws and she loved erin so much. just really sad.


----------



## trixie79

Ah dreamer that's awful my thoughts are wit you and your family. 

Lil I hope you feel better soon, not long till 12 weeks so it Sud subside then... Hopefully.

Went to dr yesterday and she as useless lol!! She didn't do any bloods and was going to leave me to 12 weeks!! I was like eh hello..... I lost triplets 2 1/2 years ago... I need a scan ASAP!!!!!! I practically shouted at her!!!! So she sent an urgent letter to the early preg clinic...
I rang my own dr today and he reassured me and told me I Sud have a scan by the 6/7 week mark to rule out multiples!

So now I wait!!!!.......

Also I have no symptoms.... Is that weird???


----------



## trixie79

Oh and both jack and frazer are adorable! Omg I can't believe I'm having another one!!!! Told my parents today!!!! They weren't best pleased! But hey ho... Tough! They will be fine when they get over the shock! Kids outta wed lock is on the increase! My mum said at least it's with the same father!!! Omg I nearly slapped her! Lol!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL Trixie.. some of things our parents say.. and people in general.. hope you get a scan asap... as far as no symptoms yep that's normal.. I didn't have anything till closer to 5 weeks.. and the ms started around 6/7 weeks.. with it strong now.. so I would give it a week or 2 and symptoms will start up


----------



## Claire1

Omg Trixie, I guess maybe she's a bit old fashioned but times change. They'll be chuffed to bits in no time :) 
Dreamer, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Such a tough time when these things happen. I hope you're all ok. Xx


----------



## Claire1

Are you still in shock Trixie?


----------



## trixie79

Yeah!!!! Lol!!! 

Have a scan tomorrow... I'm around 5 + 2 I think but ovulated later I think so could be earlier.... Not sure wat they will see .... Hopefully just one sac!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Trixie..


----------



## _dreamer_

Thanks ladies. 

Good luck trix, can't wait to hear. Sorry your parents were like that, I'm sure they'll come around and be very excited soon xxx


----------



## baby2310

hi ladies, long time no speak!
haven't been on here in ages so i have no idea how everyone is but i hope you and all your little ones are doing well.
I never seem to have a free minute to myself even when he is in bed lol.
Callum is doing well, started crawling a couple of weeks ago and is really eager to progress from cruising to walking unassisted.
Poor mite is struggling with his teeth again at the moment, numbers 9, 10 and 11 are on their way at the moment and he has become super picky with what he'll eat.
I'm not that concerned as my youngest sister was the same but would be nice to offer him fruit for a change or something other than mash potatoes!
He's also still not sleeping through. We had a spate of a month where he did then he had 6 teeth through at once beginning Feb and he has only slept through twice since unless i let him sleep in our bed.
He's still on 3 bottles a day and 1 in the night and i'll be honest it's exhausting.
Don't believe in crying it out and we've tried the night weaning which just hasn't worked so now just going with it and hoping he'll stop soon.

Hope to get on here a bit more often and keep up to date with everyone now, although it all depends on what kind of night little man is having as he doesn't like to be settled by daddy only mommy!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hey trix, was everything ok? 

Good to hear from you baby2310. Glad callum is doing really well and is on his way to walking around. Sorry you are feeling exhausted, its so hard when you dont have time for yourself. Hopefully these teeth cut quickly and things can settle down for a bit again


----------



## trixie79

Well apparently I'm less than 4 weeks... The doc was lovely, the same man that found the triplets !!! So I joked about him seeing another set! But at the minute he could only see the beginning of a pregnancy... It was even too small to measure so I have another scan on the 5 th June... 

I'm doing really wel this pregnancy ... Must be because I'm so early??? But he the hell did I get such a strong pos test on day 30 9 dpo if I'm supposed to be only 3 weeks + ???? Now I'm day 40?? Anyway at least I got the pregnancy confirmed! 

Baby so good to hear from you... It's hard when they aren't great sleepers... We had to do the controlled crying and although it took a couple of really hard weeks I'll never look back!

Try decreasing the night feed by 1 oz every couple of nights and when you get down to one oz after a week he really won't be that bothered.... Should take you a couple of weeks.... But at least that's one thing you could try. It's worked for lots of mums I work with!

Another thing is give him some weetabix or ready brek before bed to help fill his wee tummy. 

If you can get him into his cot awake to self settle he will stop waking in the middle of the night.... It takes a lot if crying on both parts but it Defo only will last 2 weeks max...

Hope some of that makes sense!!! Conor is getting another molar so we doing the tough love too.... Thankfully he settled tonight straight away and was asleep in 5 mins..... Mind you he sleeps from 7 am but is awake at 5;45 every day!! My little alarm clock!
That's the same even if we put him to bed at midnite!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

Dreamer I am so sorry about OH's grandma :( That is awful to hear and I hope you both are recovering as well as possible. It's never easy. :hugs: I'm glad to hear Erin is feeling better. Sounds like she had a bad case of teething. I think giada's 4th molar has finally fully popped through. Hoping we get a break from teething for a while. It's been 4 molars in the past couple months.

Trixie I am glad you are feeling well. I wish you would have gotten to see something more at your scan! I went in at 3+6 and we saw something that looked like a poppy seed. The dr said he thought that was the beginning. I measured a week behind until the 7th week where giada finally caught up to what I knew the due date would be. I swear she has been behind from the start lol! Hope you get to see something good at the next one!

Baby2310, so good to hear from you!!! Sounds like Callum is getting ready to walk!! How exciting! Sorry the sleep isn't going as well as you would like. Is he genuinely hungry when he wakes? I started giving giada 2 bottles before bed. One like an hour before bed, and then another right at bed time. If I didn't she would wake to eat and would scream and scream til i got her bottle, , SHe would gulp it down and then fall right back asleep. I haven't had a problem since I started monitoring and making sure she got enough during the day and right before bed. 

Good to hear from you too ladyl! Can't believe how time is flying!!!! WHat are your plans when the baby is born?? You must be so excited! Jack is adorable!

How is everyone else??? I hope everyone is feeling well. I love seeing the pictures of the little ones!!! So adorable!!! Here are a couple of giada. One she is eating her beets/broccoli and the second she is playing peekaboo.

My back went out on monday so I have been stuck on the couch all week. I think it is probably from stress. DH and I are in escrow for a house and my dad went in for a pacemaker last week. It's a minor surgery but I always worry as he is 80 and has had heart issues since he was 55. DH and I have been fighting a lot. Sometimes I just get so fed up I can't take it anymore. I'm hoping things will calm down a bit when we move and he has a different job. I'm still concerned about giada as she still says ZERO words and still doesn't point!!! She has starting using her whole hand to gesture toward things she wants if they are food items. She is such a piggy I swear. A couple times she gestured toward a toy out of reach, so maybe it is starting, but even so, it is very late and no words. We see the dr today. I keep reading things on autism and getting freaked out. DH was delayed in speech and then caught up without any intervention, so I hope it is just that. 

Hope everyone is well!!
 



Attached Files:







photo(19).JPG
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4









photo(20).JPG
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hispirits

Well I've just got home from another 24 hrs in hospital and a d&c!
They left placenta behind.
I want to be furious! But I look at my baby's face and think he's worth it x


----------



## StranjeGirl

What hispirits??? I can't believe this! You seriously need a break and for everything to go perfectly for the next decade!! You have been through too much!! So glad you are home safe! How are you feeling otherwise? 

I just got back from giada's dr's appt. He wasn't overly concerned with her lack of speech and pointing (actually he didn't seem to care at all about pointing) but wants me to get her hearing checked. He isn't seeing any signs of autism as she was very attentive and busy exploring everything in his office. He said he was with an 18 month old today who wasn't saying any words or much babbling, and that he seemed the slightest bit disconnected and that he wanted him to get checked out from Early Intervention, but he doesn't feel giada needs that assessment at this time as she is babbling fine and seems totally connected. He said that although he sees no signs of autism, he would suggest getting her checked out by early intervention if she makes no progress in speech by 18 months just to be on the safe side and make sure there are no signs of global delays or autism, but he feels that she's fine and will be talking soon. One of my worries is she does not have conversations with us. I keep hearing about kids her age talking to you like they are asking you a question. Speaking in their own language to you and using inflection. She babbles all day long but not so much to us like she is having a conversation with us. I honestly feel like she is never going to talk :cry: Oh well, I guess we will give it another couple months and see what happens.


----------



## trixie79

My god his that's awful... I hope you feel better soon. 

Stranje I know your worried but you need to stop googling!!!!!!
Conor babbles away not necessarily to us though! He understand everything so I'm not too worried.... When spend so long trying to get them to talk then spend the rest of our lives telling them to shut up!!!!!!!

All children develop differently... Im hoping I get mama soon, I swear he kinda said gan...da today.... But mite have been hearing things!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi, that's awful, I'm so sorry to hear that. How are you feeling now? Were you really poorly with it? How's your little man doing? 

Baby2310, we also did controlled crying, I know its not for everyone but I've never looked back. It was quick for us, the first night she cried for 45 minutes (with us going in at the recommended intervals), she woke once in the night and again cried for 45 mins. The second night was about 20 I think, with no night walings and then only 5 minutes for the next couple of nights, then she just rolled over after that. We sometimes get 5 mins of moaning still, but generally she will go dowm quickly and no night wakings. I just couldn't have coped with working and continuing the way it was. I hope he improves soon for you, being shattered is so hard. 

giada is so cute stranj! Glad to hear the doc wasn't concerned although it sounds like he hasn't completely put your mind at rest which is a shame hun. You'll be looking back in a few months going what was I so concerned about when she's spouting off lots of words and you can't get her to shut up hehe. Erin doesn't hold conversations either, no infliction or anything, even though she does say a couple of words. 

Thanks for the well wishes, its the funeral on Wed. It's my ohs bday tomorrow, I've been baking and wrapping gifts and blowing up balloons all night. I've done a giant cupcake but half of its stuck to the tin, and its still not cool enough to ice at midnight! Never goes to plan haha. Early start for me then


----------



## baby2310

Congratulations Trix hun, hope you're well and thanks for the advice will be giving the weetabix idea a go.
Hispirits congrats on your lttle boy, so sorry you're having trouble and hope that you get sorted this time. Little one is such a cutie!
So sorry for your loss Dreamer, hope the funeral goes ok. Hope you're well other than that.
Stranje don't worry about Giada not talking, my nephew was 2 and half before he decided to speak, no problems just decided that's when he wanted to do it. Little monkeys aren't they 

Callum is still waking in the night for 5 ounces, i think the problem is he isn't filling up on enough food as he has gone so picky so he is substituting with milk.
Last night he had 12 oz then straight to bed and still woke 7 hours later and drank 5 oz.
The night before he did the same thing except he had 14 oz before bed!
His day looks a bit like this

7.00 breakfast - whole weetabix, porridge or sugar puffs
9.30-10.00 bottle whole cows milk (anywhere between 4oz and 7oz) followed by half a piece of wholemeal toast
10.30 ish nap (anywhere between 35 mins to 1hr and 30 mins)
12.00 lunch - normally a pouch of 7 month old baby food as won't touch anything else and a fruit pot of pureed fruit. Nanny might also give him a biscuit or some chocolate
2.30 another bottle (anywhere between 4oz and 7oz)
3.00 bit of my sandwich, raisins, cheese or toasr
4.15 tea (mash potato some brocolli veggie nuggets or fishfingers) will eat about half a bowl followed by raisins and a biscuit or carrot stix or sweetcorn hoops
6.00-7.00 daddy time, reading books then bath at 6.30 every other night (alternate nights he watches in the night garden before getting his pyjamas on)
7.00 bottle (typically 10oz but can vary between 8oz and 14oz)
7.15-8.00 sometimes he goes straight to sleep after his bottle other times i have to lie in the room with him as he just wants to talk but if i try and leave the room he crys and kicks the bed until i go back in. Has only started doing this since the bad teething started in feb when he had 6 top teeth come through at once.
sometime between 1.30-4.00 another bottle always 5oz 

I know he should be eating a lot more fruit and veg but he just refuses point blank.
He won't eat yoghurt, jelly, custard etc as he doesn't seem to like the texture and he won't eat anything cold.

He seems healthy and happy and is putting on weight well, going to get him weighed again next week, was 23lbs the beginning of May.
I just hope he naturally decide he doesn't want a bottle in the night anymore, my mom said the 4 of us did the same thing when we were his age.
He still in our room at the moment as i have to keep getting up with him and i'm up early for work so i would be even more exhausted if he wasn't.
Not that my SIL can understand that, i get asked everytime i see her whether we have put him in his own room and get a dirty look when i explain why not.
Then again she also told me it's not normal for him to be getting up still and something might be wrong which really upset me.
Fortunately my health visitor is fantastic and reassured me he is perfectly normal and all babies are different.
Like i said he's a very happy little boy and babbles away to himself lots, understands everything you say and loves to hold your hands and kick a ball around. 
Even though i'm tired, as long as he's happy that's all that matters really


----------



## StranjeGirl

baby2310- we still have giada in our room too. I just don't talk about it with people who will give me crap about it lol. My sister kept her kids in her room til they were 3. I like having her in our room. We plan on moving her when we move to a new house in a couple months, but I feel everyone has to do what is right for them. Have you tried changing his bedtime to a little later? Maybe if he is really tired he will sleep a bit longer? I think we can all try different things, adn some may work for some people, but then there are just some babies where that is what their bodies do no matter what we try and we just have to live with it! It sounds like it runs in your family so you may just be stuck waking up in the night for a little longer! I feel for you because I am such a grump when my sleep is disturbed, but some day you will sleep peacefully again!! It's all worth it!

Dreamer how was the funeral? I hope you and oh are doing ok :hugs:

How are you trixie? Any symptoms??


----------



## Hispirits

hi hope all our new bumps are coming along nicely and i hope all the mummas arent suffering to much.

strang hope your backs getting better. giada looks divine!



my baby is amazing me everyday, the long grey days of infertility seems like they happened to a different person now.
Frazer went from 6lb13 down to 6lb in hospital. we've been home just over two weeks and he's up to 7lb6! my little pork chop! hes taking 150ml a feed! he really reacted badly to my expressed breast milk in hospital, i've been on antibiotics, and have been to scared to give it to him again until i'm off the antibiotics, so i've been pumping and dumping for over 2 weeks!!!! and i've just been prescribed another weeks worth because despite the d&c friday my uterus has still not gone down!
my milk supply has massively decreased, i'm hoping i have the drive to carry on for another week then try to get my supply up again and maybe put him to the breast again. but hes doing so well on formula, i think its for my own benefit i want him to have the old 'breast is best' :saywhat: no his lol

he's such a good baby goes 3-4 hours between feeds, sleeps really well, only wakes up for a bum change and feed. dh has been amazing, can't believe what a good dad he is already.

and i love being a mum, feels so surreal!!

some piccies of my new world!!!! <3<3<3<3

https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/C0CFE4A5-80DC-4AFD-BAEC-8E71901758B8-25532-00000F85AECA5F09_zps64ac80d3.jpg
https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/FB124DE7-585C-4FB2-AF53-48341FC0E664-25532-00000F85BB3879FF_zpsa907c91d.jpghttps://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/CEDB8A7C-EA9C-4E0A-9BB4-46719E558B9F-25532-00000F85D0B51812_zps74d812b5.jpghttps://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/3148FDC0-A634-45A5-8035-69BD5964C44E-25532-00000F85DE4227CA_zpsdd3ea77a.jpg
https://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/6597FA79-306C-4AB9-A776-BFA382E00839-25532-00000F85F87E6824_zpsac4bb7ed.jpghttps://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/3AD5FE1A-E0B3-4AD8-A104-160C34BD78CA-25532-00000F86024556EE_zps48d33457.jpghttps://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s427/maskofsanity196/52043168-CC64-404E-AED2-5B557B6E7A31-25532-00000F86103905BF_zpsa8412125.jpg


----------



## StranjeGirl

Wow hispirits!!! He is absolutely beautiful!!!! Sorry about the pumping. I hated pumping!! Sometimes I'd pump for 20 minutes and only get a few drops!! Hope the antibiotics clear everything up so you can get on with normal life (or as normal as life is with a newborn lol!)


----------



## Claire1

His, he is so adorable and doing so well what a good sleeper and eater, good lil man!! Hope you feel better soon. 
Stranje, Giada is so cute what a gorgeous little face :)

Hope things are ok dreamer. 

How are you feeling trix?

Baby, don't let It bother you what people say about have you lil man in you room. Do what's best for you. Regarding the night feeding, have you tried offering him water instead of milk. I had a hard time getting Darcey off her night feeds and starting giving her water. Maybe worth a shot? :)

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## trixie79

Hi all... I'm doing grand thanks, no symptoms really which scares the crap outta me!!! I was like that with the triplets at the start.... Just feel a little sick sometimes but nothing to write home abt!!!!! If you know wat I mean!

My stomach has seriously expanded! None if my clothes fit.... Is that normal?? I look 12 weeks at least!!! My tummy was still pudgy after Both preg took ther toll... Bug I look pregnant! 

Baby don't worry abt wat people say.... Conor was in his own room at 5 weeks!!!!! Lol rem I'm a bloody health visitor!!!! So I can't even take my own advise!!!

His your bambino is absolutely gorg!!! Hope your feeling better soon, it's soooo worth it!


Go to Spain camping on Monday,... Can't wait!!!


----------



## baby2310

Thanks ladies you made me feel loads better. Its not ideal he still in with us but its not forever be least i can get some sleep!


----------



## baby2310

Forgot to say he is cute as a button Hi, gorgeous pics! X


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies how are we all?
Hope you're having fun camping trix, and the weather is being good to you. How is conor with the camping, is this your first time with him? 

Hispirits, what a little beauty you have there! That's fantastic on his weight gain, and well done for pumping for this time. I hated pumping so much, it was so time consuming when there's so many other things to do!

We're all ok, the funeral was a lovely service, very emotional but a good send off. Her nephew who she practically raised did a lovely reading, all from the heart, summed her up fantastically and he also read her last email to him which was updating him on all the family and she was saying what a delight Erin is, that she is such a well behaved little girl, doesn't make a squeak at anything, and what a lovely mum I am to her - that was so tough, cried so much but was lovely. Erin has now got 10 teeth, she cut another molar recently which was tough all round! She's dancing to a music video on tv at the moment, too cute! 

Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## lilrojo

Good here.. hit 12 weeks today.. and cant wait to have this baby lol..


----------



## StranjeGirl

HI Everyone!

Dreamer, so glad the funeral went as well as possible. What a nice thing to hear about Erin and you as a mom. It always means so much when it is said to someone else than to us directly, as sometimes we wonder if they are just being nice to our face. I hope all of you are healing well :hugs:

Wow lilrojo, where has the time gone??? That's amazing! How are you feeling? Hopefully you will have a very easy second trimester! 

I saw the dr yesterday for a pap. I am so nervous. My last 2 have been normal, but they were not normal the 18 months before that. I hate waiting for the results!! We started talking about having another, and dh and I really can't decide. Is anyone else having a tough decision? I know fizzio was for a while, but I'm not sure what she decided. I get so worried about either having a child with special needs, or something going wrong with me. I had that pelvic joint issue (spd I think) and I keep wondering if it will be worse next time and what if it doesn't go away etc etc. My dr told me that now they can do a blood test at 10 weeks to tell you the gender and if the child has down syndrome with over 99% accuracy. His office was partaking in the study and the results have been amazing! We wouldn't terminate the pregnancy even if the child had an issue, so for us we still need to think about the possibility of having a child with down syndrome or something else. It's not that it would be the worst thing, but obviously your lives change drastically. At least now we know what he have and there are no surprises. Ugh I dont know. THe situation would be easier if I were a little younger, but I am already 38. Oh well, hopefully in a few months we will make a decision. 
DH and I just closed escrow on a house today. Eeeks!!! Dh just gave his 2 week notice today and will be starting his new job August 1st. I'm not looking forward to moving!! It's been so stressful and dh and I have been fighting all the time. I guess it's normal when your stressed. We are also leaving for colorado next thursday as dh's brother is getting married. Hoping giada will do ok. She's been doing well but still no words. Oh well, I guess she will talk when she is ready. I keep forgetting to make her a hearing appt.

How is everyone else????


----------



## trixie79

Hi all... Had a scan on Wednesday... Alls well !!! One bambino!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Yay trix!!! That's wonderful news!!!!!!


My baby's growing so quick!!!
He so strong and advanced its unbelievable!
I lay him on his playmat on his tummy, he lifts his heads and shoulders up with his arms his little legs go looks like he's gonna crawl off!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, 

Stranj, when do you move? Really hope it goes smoothly for you, moving is hard work. How were your pap results? 

Trix, awww congrats so pleased will hopefully make for another smooth pregnancy. How is conor? 

Lil wow the time is flying! 

Hispirits, so cute your little man is a strong boy! Erin hated being on her tummy until she could roll over. Are you feeling fine now after all your troubles? 

Erin said mommy! more like mom-meee. And then a couple of days later she woke crying in the night and called for me for the first time, I was in there so fast! She's been quite a grump the past few days, think she's teething again. We've been discussing our plans and options and reckon we'll be TTC Dec 2014 feels like a long time away lol, sure it'll fly by though. Least we have an idea now


----------



## lilrojo

Aww dreamer yay for a date.. :) It will def fly by.. 

Trixie yay for one little baby.. :)

Yup almost 14 weeks here.. crazy how fast its going.. :) next prenatal is next week.. then we schedule our anatomy us.. :)


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls.... So much for not having symptoms!!! I'm feeling sick all the time... Ms a couple of times!! 

Finished my job today and start in a new area next week... Was sad but I drive 110 miles to work and the new job is 34 so it's much closer...

Conor still isn't saying much but is talking his own wee language!! He now points to his belly button which is so cute!! 

Dreamer dec will fly by!!! God I'll be nearly due then!!


----------



## _dreamer_

It's next Dec trix lol. We've got to pay off the work we've done on our investment property, then save a bit more for our funds and buy a new house next year. 

What's the new job trix or is it still health visitor just a new area? So cute on conor pointing to his belly button hehe. Sorry you're feeling very sick and I hope it passes quickly!

Hope your prenatal next week goes well lilrojo, will you find out the gender at your scan or keep team yellow? 

My weekend begins today, I love having Fridays off. I'm meeting up with my 39-week pregnant friend, little baby cuddles soon! After a few grumpy days, the past 2 Erin has been in a lovely mood which has been great, hope it continues for a bit!


----------



## trixie79

Lol I thought it was this dec! You must be good at saving.... I can hardly put a tenner away these days!!!

I'm still a health visitor just in a different area... A more deprived area... Oh the joys!

Think Conor said no today! Great first word huh!he has also started the all gone action with his hands... It's so cute.... And will shoo cats away from the garden by waving his hand and saying gah! All in one week... My clever sausage!


----------



## baby2310

congratulations trix, glad all is ok, morning sickness sucks but hopefully will pass soon for you
congrats lil, hope everything is going ok for you too
dreamer, dec 2014 will be here before you know it, can't believe we already halfway through 2013!
my hubby doesn't want us to ttc until callum is 4!!!! :-(
i definitely don't want to wait that long. i would rather it be next year sometime as i want this year to be just us and callum.
not broaching the subject at the moment and will start to work on him towards end of the year lol
callum has started walking unassisted yay!
only a few steps at a time but that's fine by me.
He also says no, gone, oh oh and just today toot toot which is part of one of his stories lol. so cute hearing them speak at this age i love it!!


----------



## Claire1

congratulations Trixie!

Well done to all the babies, growing so fast. We've been hectic the last few weeks, weddings parties gigs etc i don't get much chance to post. I'm on my phone but will post more when I get to the lap top. 

Hope everyone is well, oh and if things continue to go well here we will ttc next year around may if I can wait till then so we might be bump buddies again dreamer and poss baby if you have your way!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

So glad the growing babies are doing well! Congrats trix on a good scan! Sorry about the symptoms. It's a no win situation lol! If we don't have them we get worried. If we do have them we feel terrible. Hope they settle down for you soon! Hope the new location is going well?

2014 will be here before you know it dreamer! HOw exciting to have something to look forward to! And you guys can just enjoy this time with Erin!! My pap did come out normal, thanks for asking! I was so relieved I can't even tell you. For the first time since 2009, I can change back to yearly appointments rather than every 3-4 months. 

Baby2310, callum is soooo cute! Love the avatar! Selfishly I think 4 is too long to wait!! I would just start getting used to my toddler doing some things on her own and then we start all over again!! It's a tough call. I do think it would be easier to have a newborn and a 5 year old, rather than a newborn and a 2.5 year old, but then if you have them closer together after a few years they play together and you can take a rest! Like I said, my opinion is only due to selfish lazy reasons lol!

How are you feeling Claire? It's going by so fast!

You have a strong little boy Hispirits!!! How are all of you doing?

Giada is doing good. We just flew to colorado for dh's brother's wedding. The flight there was horrible as giada squirmed and yelled the whole time and then fell asleep right when the wheels touched the ground. She was good for the rest of the trip and the flight back, so I can't complain. Unfortunately I have a neurological dizziness problem that is triggered by traveling. I had been doing pretty well, but this trip set it off for some reason, so I have been feeling crappy since getting back a week ago. We are supposed to leave for a road trip, 11+ hours, to oregon on sunday to visit dh's grandma. I know I shouldn't go because it will probably make me worse, but I'll probably end up going anyway and just cross my fingers that things don't get too bad. I think part of it is having a toddler never gives you time to fully rest. Giada had her hearing test yesterday and it went ok. They put the probes in her ears and everything is functioning fine. Then they had speakers on either side of the room to see if she would respond to the noises. She scored in the normal range, but at the low end. If the noise was loud enough she looked, but honestly she was kinda distracted. I had her on my lap and was trying to keep her occupied with toys so she wouldn't start squirming and screaming. So I think she would have done better if she wasn't so distracted and only 17 months. He said it was normal for her age to get distracted and not respond to all the sounds. Luckily she responded to enough to put her in normal range and show her hearing was fine. He wants us to go back in 7 months, but I really don't see why. I still don't think she is saying any words, except possibly trying to say "done" when we ask her if she is all done with her food, and a couple animal sounds. Trixie that is funny conor picked up "no" lol!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Sounds like there could be a second batch of cbfm number 2 bumps lol, be great if a few of us end up bump buddies then. It's nice a few of you are together now. Baby, hope you can convince your oh hehe. Dec 2014 would mean Erin would be nearly 4 when number 2 comes along, a bit bigger than the general gap but I'm hoping she will old enough to help out a bit and understand what's going on but young enough that they can play together. We would consider a bit earlier if we get into a new house and savings are good. 

Congrats on conor saying no haha. And to callum for walking, clever boy. When they say words at this age its so cute. 

Stranj, so glad your pap was fine. Is yearly standard in the us? I think its 3 years here but could be wrong. Sorry you've been feeling rough, I hope you don't feel too bad if you do go on the trip. and so great giadas hearing is normal :)

I left Erin overnight for the first time on monday for a meeting in France early on Tuesday. My friends looked after her at ours, I missed her so much but all was fine. I've got her a little pram and she's so cute pushing it around, says 3+ but she's loving it so much

Do you still follow fizzio? If so hope you are ok. And futuremama how are you? Plus all you other ladies who haven't been on for a bit, hope things are well


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all :)

Have my next prenatal tomorrow.. and Im staying team yellow :)


----------



## Claire1

Good luck Lil, team yellow is always exciting. I loved everyone guessing.

Congratulations Stranje, you must be so relieved! I hope you start to feel better soon and your road trip goes well. 
I think Darcey would be the same as Giada on the flight. We're hopeing to go to Spain sep/oct to visit the inlaws but Im really worried about Darcey on the flight. I think she would just scream and moan/cry for the whole flight. Its not a long flight, only 2.5 hours but she has no attenetion span! I know not many toddlers do, but shes quite difficult at the moment. She only seems happy at home, if we take her out she just grizzles and winges most the time and doesnt stay doing anything. I hope its just a stage shes going through but its lasting a long time! Hence why im worried about the flight!

Trixie, is it normal for toddlers to just like their home surroundings? She just seems to get overwhelmed almost when we go and do things. For example we went to a play park and went on each thing no longer then 2mins but did play in the water area for a good 45mins But if we're at home I wont hear a peep out of her. It feels like I cant please her at times, bless her. Ive always taken her places and will sit and play with her but shes just not content at the moment and its starting to worry me and to be honest puts me off taking her out :( Ive put it down to teething but maybe its something more like autism or adhd...sounds drastic but she justs likes her home routine and that worries me. Sorry for the essay! What are your little ones like? Is she just being a normal toddler but super inquisitive one? Are your LO's content when out, eat nicely, play etc??

Things are going really well with hubby and I, it feels back to normal now and he is how he used to be. I really believe he had bit of a mid life crisis or something but snapped out of it. Hes being so good to Darcey and myself and we are doing things as a family all the time. So fingers crossed next year there might be another bump on the way :) I hope a few of us get to go through it together again!

Hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## trixie79

Ah Claire thats great abt you and hubby. 

Oh and wat toddler is content when out.... Your not the only one... All you have to do is look around at all the other toddlers!!! Conor is a wee winge to at the minute and gas z cough and cold so I'm Defo putting it down to teething... When oh is abt he just screaming at me as if I'm the bad guy and clings to his dad! It's heartbreaking when you do everything for them!

Good luck lil.... My new job is grand, a lot closer to home! But I hate being away 4 days a week but at least I'm home for 5!

Have my booking on Tuesday and apt with my consultant so I should know then if I need the stitch and antibiotic!


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls measuring 11+1 today.... Scan went well and saw the consultant! He did 2 swabs and said if they pos then I go on the antibiotic but no stitch as the cervix is long!!!

I see him 3 weekly! Delighted he is going to look after me.... And more likely a planned section too ..


----------



## Claire1

Thats great news Trixie, sounds as if its all going well. How do you feel about another section?
I can't believe youre already nearly 12 weeks. Im so excited for all you pregnant ladies!

Thanks for the support, I know toddlers are all the same but felt she was a bit more trying then others. I'm sure it will get easier with time, just had a bad day.

How is everyone keeping?


----------



## trixie79

Think I'd rather just have a little push and the baby pop out...... Don't think that will happen though!!!!! Lol... I can still hope!!!

I'm soo big girls I look at least 30 weeks!!!! Will have to take a pic to show you all!


----------



## _dreamer_

Lil how did the prenatal go? 

Trix, that's fab news your cervix is long! And that the scan went well. Are you keeping it a secret at the moment or have you told everyone with you showing so much? Would love to see a pic. 

Claire, I'm so glad things are going so well with hubby :) 
Erin is generally good if I take her to a play center, group, park or someones house where she can roam freely (she is used to nursery so maybe that helps her?) but our issue is when I take her out in her pram for a while, say shopping, or when we stop for a coffee or go out to eat she can be a nightmare. She just wants to get out and run around. I have reins but she does not want to be restrained and it takes forever to get anywhere. In coffee shops, restaurants etc, sometimes she's good for say half hour and sits in the highchair, then has had enough, but sometimes she starts up right away. The other day I got her out her highchair becauae she was screaming in muffin break, and she kept making a break for the exit. I was up and getting her each time then one time I couldn't get her quick enough and she actually went into the shopping center, with me closely behind and I could see her but this woman grabbed her and looked horrified at me. Then a guy working there brought her over a chocolate muffin and said to help her sit still. I felt like the worst parent ever. 

Erin has laid in the last 2 mornings, 7.30 yesterday and 8.20 this morning! Lovely for the weekend. Normally she doesn't sleep past 7. Although she was awake for an hour last night in the night but would normally still get up before 7.


----------



## trixie79

God 7 to me would be a god send!!!! Conor goes down at 7 , now cries for at Lear a half hour then fusses for the next half hour and wakes every morning at 5:55 am exactly!!!! Doesn't matter even if he goes to bed at 7,8,9 or 10 pm!!! It's doing my head in !!! ESP with the new job, the 4 day week is killing me!! 

Don't worry abt Erin, Conor is exactly the same only now in his tantrum he screams.... Lovely... At least he does walk with the reins but wer he wants to go not me! He is in perpetual motion constantly and rarely sits still! 

Great fun huh!

Haven't told some if my mates yet because I haven't really seen them but most people know now.... Think I'm 12 + 1 today!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

How's everyone? Can't believe we are finally having a summer, this weather is just beautiful. Off to the park at some point this morning then afternoon tea in a friends garden later yum yum, I mustn't forger to make the scones! 

My friend had her second lo last week, a little boy, Theo he's sooo sweet. And his big sister who's just over 2 seems to have taken to him so well. 

Stranj, how's the house going? 

Think its time for picture updates on the lo's :) Where has this year and a half gone??


----------



## Claire1

Couldn't agree more, time is passing far too quickly! I'll try and get a pic when I'm on my lap top. Lets get so e bump pics too!

My sister had little boy last week, she has two girls already so having a boy is lovely. 

Dreamer I'm glad Darcey isn't the only one running off etc, she seems to have improved since she's had some teeth pop through. Still more to come though! 
We're off on a little holiday next week, just for a caravan holiday so hoping the weather stays nice. It'll be out first family holiday. 

We've been making the most of weather at the beach a as park, hope it continues for a while yet. 

How is everyone else and Los?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies!

I just wanted to see how everyone was doing?? We are in the process of moving and have had a ton of family in town, so we have been going crazy. Can't wait til we are finally moved and settled, although we won't have any time to relax there before dh starts work. 

Giada is running around too dreamer and claire. Can't keep her in one place for more than a minute when we are out! She does ok out eating IF I have enough food and finger foods for her, and then I have a high chair bead toy that she likes that will keep her busy for a short time. If I don't come prepared we last about 5 minutes and that is it! 

I hope everyone is doing well! I will update more when things settle a bit!!


----------



## LilMissCheer

hi everyone :)

Hppe everyone is good. This thread moves so quickly its unbelievable! Not really been on the boards for ages cos Tommy is keeping me very busy haha! However, I thought id let you all know that I'm pregnant again - first time! We wanted to try again in case it took us aaaaages like the first time and with me being 35 in Jan really didn't want to wait too long.

Bam, first time! :haha::haha: To say i'm in shock is a complete understatemment. I'm sure i'm going to be very busy but we are absolutely made up!


----------



## Hispirits

LilMissCheer said:


> hi everyone :)
> 
> Hppe everyone is good. This thread moves so quickly its unbelievable! Not really been on the boards for ages cos Tommy is keeping me very busy haha! However, I thought id let you all know that I'm pregnant again - first time! We wanted to try again in case it took us aaaaages like the first time and with me being 35 in Jan really didn't want to wait too long.
> 
> Bam, first time! :haha::haha: To say i'm in shock is a complete understatemment. I'm sure i'm going to be very busy but we are absolutely made up!

hey babes! 1st of congratulations!!! fancy that after all the time you waited for Tommy!
2ndly your nutter!! i NEVER want to do it again:winkwink:lol 

but it will be so lovely for Tommy having a sibling his age.

my little fella is keeping me busy so cant get on to write but try to read back when i can. just had the little pork chop weighed, 13lb O:)

love to you all xx

my little fella is all smiles 
https://s1051.photobucket.com/user/...523-278-0000001A902E4E1C_zps9e58f974.mp4.html

https://s1051.photobucket.com/user/...2E-9382-000006D6F8B3E9E0_zps42998978.mp4.html


----------



## Claire1

Aww, congratulations lilmiss!! What fab news, hope you're feeling well so far.

Good luck stranje.

Lovely pics Hi, hes adorable x


----------



## lilrojo

17 week bump pic.. :0

and updated pics of my kiddos :)
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks number 3.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 4









bpool.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









mpool.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 4









mbpool.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Claire1

What adorable children you have lil! You look fab as well, hope youre keeping well x


----------



## Hispirits

So quiet on here. Hope your all doing well, and enjoying the weather my babys not liking it much at all, poor thing 
Bump rubs to all xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Beautiful pics lilrojo!! You all look wonderful!!!

I love the videos Hispirits! Those are adorable! He is growing so fast, I can't believe it! I'm jealous of your accent. I wish I sounded like that. DH always makes fun of me for using words I see a lot on bnb. Like calling the vacuum a hoover and wanting dd to call me mummy. He always tells me to stop pretending I'm British lol. 

COngrats lilmisscheer!!!!! How fantastic for you! I'm sure it is scary, but it will be great to have them so close together! Please keep us updated!!!

How is everyone else? We are still in teh process of moving and it sucks. We are between houses and all of our stuff is packed up in the garage of the new place. Meanwhile my best friend from Argentina just arrived last night. It's terrible timing for me! Oh well, we will soon be settled. 

Hope everyone is well! I will be on more once the move is over!


----------



## _dreamer_

It has been quiet hasn't it. I'm just always struggling for enough time to get everything done!

Congratulations on your new little nephew Claire, that's lovely. What did she call him? 

Moving is a pain hey stranj, will be nice one you're all sorted again. We're doing some decluttering and sorting out in preparation for when we move next year. We had a mortgage appointment yesterday and found out our affordability is higher than we thought which is great, but we will still be limited by the 10% deposit and fees so don't think we will go as far as our maximum affordability. We were also looking at finances and realistically don't think we'll be able to move now until later next year, maybe August, rather than the beginning. So thats a little depressing but just got to get on with it. Jan will come quick as we only have to get through 3.5 months until we go to South Africa in Nov, then that will fly and I have 2 weeks off at Christmas which will be nice. 

Congrats lilmisscheer! So pleased that you were able to conceive so quickly this time. I've heard that for a few people who were lttc first time round. 

Hispirits, what cute videos of your little man! And great that he's up to 13lb :) he is such a little cutie pie.

Fab pics lilrojo, your kiddies are all gorgeous. Looks like they were having fun in the pool and your bump is coming along beautifully. 

Has Giada started saying anything now Stranj? Hope you aren't still googling and worrying yourself, stress isn't good for you lol :)

Here's a couple of recent photos of Erin
 



Attached Files:







P1000360comp.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 3









P1000946comp.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4









P1010024comp.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1









P1010063comp.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hiya ladies.

Unfortunately i started to bleed on Friday. I bled for about four hours moderately then have spotted red on and off since then. Spotting just enough on a pantyliner and when i wipe (sorry for tmi!) No clots or cramps but feeling a little negative. I'm booked in at the EPU for a scan at 8 am Thursday and i'm really scared :cry:

I knew it was too good to be true :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Hispirits

:hugs:
Oh Hun. :nope:
You poor thing. 
It doesn't mean it's over tho, have u tested with a digi?
I found with my mc I got up to 3+ on a digi when I began to mc it went down to 2 weeks. 
Keeping every thing crossed for Friday pray you see a little blob xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh I'm so sorry lilmisscheer :( I really hope everything is ok. I started bleeding at 5 weeks and had issues all through pregnancy, but it turned out to be benign. So it isn't always a bad thing, but I know how scary it is :hugs: Hang in there and please keep us updated after your scan. Sending lots of positive thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh lil keeping my fingers crossed everything's ok for you hun. I also has some bleeding at 8 weeks and everything was fine so you never know. Really hope everything goes ok at the scan tomorrow will be thinking of you x


----------



## trixie79

Hiya girls god I feel like I haven't posted in ages!!!! 

Lil I hope everything is ok, fx it's just a wee bleed... Thinking of you...

My new job is wrecking me, I hardly have time to shower!! But still it's closer to home so that's a bonus and more money cause of the extra day. I'm 15 weeks and ok so far, although I think this child will come out dinted as Conor is constantly standing on my bump and poking me, although it is cute when I say wheres the baby and he pokes me in the tummy. I have a photo of my bump but all of them are on the phone and I can't upload it from that can I? 

Conor had a chest infection last week with a bad fever and with the hot weather it was abit of a nitemare... But better now, still a wee winge though!!!! Not saying much, daisy for the childminder dog and darry for daddy which is cute!! But knows everything! 

Bought a new car Tuesday a Nissan quasqui... Omg I love it... But sooooo expensive I don't know how I'm going to pay for it! 13000 for 2010.. 
My other car a golf.... The turbo went so its in the garage getting repaired and them ill sell it and knock some money off the new one. 

No other Craic! Just wrecked!!!!

Hope you are all well... Hope your move is ok stranje.

His how you enjoying motherhood... Your pics are fab... He's gorg!!!

Lil how the preg going? Claire , dreamer pics are lovely... Need to get some up!


----------



## Claire1

So sorry to hear your news lilmiss, but as everyone has said it doesnt always end badly. Stay positive and we will keep our fingers crossed for you.

Lovely pics Dreamer, I'll try and upload some soon. Hope you get to sort your housing situation soon.

Glad the job is going well Trixie, it would be lovely to see some pics if you can. Thats so cute with connor and the bump, he'll start climbing over it soon!

My sister called her baby Jenson, hes a really sweetie. First boy in the family!

Darcey is really cheeky at the moment. Everything is still no or cat! Meow, car car and shoe shoes, She is Peppa pig mad as well!!


----------



## Claire1

Erugh, tried but cant get them. Will try again later x


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hiya girls

Unfortunately the scan proved that I had miscarried :cry:

There was nothing there and the lining of my uterus was really thin. They did another test and it was negative. In a way i'm relieved to know what's what - the waiting was horrid. Plus, i think i kind of knew in my heart something was wrong - it just didnt feel right. there's nothing left over so once Ive had a period we can start again. I'm grateful that it's the best outcome from a horrible situation. I'm thankful that it happened naturally and early as if I had to go through something later or if I needed a procedure or anything, I don't think I could have handled it as well as I have.

Thanks for all the positive thought and things ladies - they were really appreciated :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi lil I'm really sorry to hear it turned out that way but well done you for dealing with it the way you are, and for staying positive. Baby dust to you xxxxxxx


----------



## _dreamer_

Also nice on the new car trix, sounds great :) sorry work is taking it out of you. I'm still struggling and not enjoying it. Things are so busy and I feel like I'm always travelling, still feel like work and home are suffering. Our investment property is nearly finished now which will free up some time for my oh and he's also been working quite a bit of overtime this month for extra bucks but hoping once that stops, it'll help take the pressure off at home a bit. When will you work until this time trix?

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Claire1

So sorry lil. I hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## trixie79

Ah lil I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## trixie79

Dreamer it's rotten being a working mum....just waiting for that lotto win!!! 

I'm prob going to go off in November fx!

See if you count the dates from my period till the due date it's 38 weeks???? Is that normal???


----------



## StranjeGirl

sooo sorry lilmisscheer. Thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LadyL

So sorry lilmisscheer!! Big hugs to you!

Sorry I haven't been on in forever ladies! How is everyone? I have been so busy with my new job (which I LOVE) and trying to prepare for the new baby! This second pregnancy has flown by, and I feel like I'm running out of time to get everything done. I have my c/section scheduled for August 30th, so only one month (and one day) away!! Yikes!! I'm ready but not ready at the same time. Will be exciting to see Jack as a big brother, and I wonder how he's going to react to him. Not looking forward to sleepless nights again!! 

It's amazing how much Jack has changed in just the past few months. He seems so much more grown up now. He feeds himself with a spoon and just overall seems to understand so much more. He climbs up on everything, and it is wearing me out! Haha!! He still doesn't say a whole lot of actual words. He's got...car, cool, uh-oh, mama, dada, and I think "what's this?" (at least that's what it sounds like). But he is constantly babbling and speaking his own little language. We call it Jack-a-nese!! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Here's a few recent pics of Jack, and one of mine and Jack's maternity photo session when I was 33 weeks pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







1347_10151714616255067_1071694270_a.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 43









555176_10151718063960067_1919425906_a.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 40









1011303_10100789455386936_1213186899_n.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## trixie79

Ah lady you and jack look fab!!!! He is sooo cute! 

Oh took Conor to his parents this weekend... 2 nites alone for me!! It's abit weird!! I'm 17 weeks on Monday... It's totally flying by and oh is a farmer by trade and is convinced by the scan that's it's s boy.... Wait for it.... By the shape of the head as he is so used to calves being born and they can tell the sex by the head on its way out!!!!!ill try and find out at my next apt on Tuesday!

Lil miss I hope you ok???


----------



## Claire1

Where has the time gone Lady, I can't believe you're due so soon! Lovely pictures!

Trixie that is hilarious! I know there is a skull theory but i'm sure if its the same as a cows. But you never know huh! I hope you're feeling well.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Future Mama

How is everyone doing? I haven't been on in sooo long, but have tried to catch up on what's going on with everyone whenever I have a chance. Congratulations trixie, ladyl and lilrojo on your pregnancies (sorry if I missed anyone else)! I can't believe some of you are already expecting another baby! 

Hope you're doing ok lilmiss, I know how difficult losing a baby can be. Really hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Afm, Maya is doing well, she's 8 months now and just sooo sweet! She's been trying to crawl and has started saying "mama" and "baba" in the past few weeks. We've decided to ttc again in the next few months, definitely by the time Maya is one. I've attached a picture from her last photo session, she's getting big so fast!

Hope everyone else is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_5678.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hispirits

Future mama your little girls is a stunner!

still thinking of you lil miss x

trixie its going quick I've ready if you get a nappy shot on the scan and theres 3 lines in-between the legs (a burger) its a girl and two lines (a hot dog) its a boy.


lady lovely pictures!!


my baby is 14 weeks today where is the time going :shrug:
he did his first really laugh out loud chuckle this morning, hes been trying to do it for a few weeks but today it popped.

hes teething so bad. and his upper canines are peircing the gums the white tips a poking through, hes also got bottom front two, bottom canines and top molar all just sitting visibly under the gum line.
but hes being so good.

i love being mum

i might have to do it again........:ignore:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4834.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4638.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy birthday to us lilrojo lol. Hope you have a lovely day. Gorgeous pics ladies, will pop on for a proper message soon. Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Claire1

Happy birthday dreamer and lilrojo!

His, sorry to hear about the teething. Darcey STILL hasn't got all of hers! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Happy belated birthday dreamer and lilrojo!!

Where is everyone? Busy I assume!

So great to hear from you furture!!! Maya is adorable! What are you doing these days? Are you working or home with Maya?

Beautiful pics ladyl and hispirits!!! The babies are gorgous and you look fabulous ladyl!! Can't believe you are 33 weeks! Where has time gone?? I love that Jack is chubby like giada! I love pinching her cheeks! How are you feeling? Are you getting nervous, or is it less scary the second time?

Teething already hispirits?? It will be nice to get it over early! I think giada is teething again. Her sleep has been on and off and she has all the other signs- drooling, chewing on her fingers, diaper rash. I think it is her last molars in the back, but it's been a few weeks and nothing has popped through yet. I know it took about 6 weeks for her first molars. Glad you are enjoying being a mom!! It's certainly never a dull moment!!

Trixie how are you?? Did you have your scan? That will be hilarious if dh was right about the head. Can't wait to hear!

How is everything else? We are still unpacking. It was crazy at first as we were trying to get out of the last place. We are finally out of there but dh has started work on the 1st, so it's hard to get a lot done. I feel so disorganized and unsettled. Oh well, little by little I guess! We had a photo shoot with giada so I will upload some pics once I get them. She is driving me crazy at the new house. We haven't gotten a gate for the kitchen yet so she is always in there takign everything out of the cabinets. She has figured out how to turn the stove on and the childproof knobs don't fit my stove. I tried to pull them off, but can only get 3 of the 5 off. She is also climbing on the couch and already fell off once...onto our very very hard floor. She still isn't really saying anything. Just "done" and some animal sounds. Oh well, patience is a virtue I guess. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww thanks ladies.. time has just been so busy lately... 

24 weeks on Friday for me so vday is quickly approaching.. Gonna get busier soon as I start college back up on the 26th, and McKenna my dd starts preschool in September for 3 days a week.. but should help make the time go by faster.. :)

Really hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## StranjeGirl

Love the scan pic lilrojo!! Trixie should shoe it to her OH to see if he can predict by the head if it is a boy or girl!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Happy belated birthday girls, hope you both had a lovely day!!! I laugh at you saying that Stranje,he's so cocky he probably could predict... I Defo want it to be a girl so I can prove him wrong, but he is always right!!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

When do you find out trixie???


----------



## trixie79

Not till 9th of sept.... I can't wait that long!!!! 

My hip has been really sore the past few weeks ... I have spd ... Not nice!! 

20 weeks on Monday!!!!


----------



## LadyL

Hey ladies!! Just popping on real quick to let y'all know ill be having the baby on Friday!! Yikes!! Only 3 days away!! Hopefully, while I'm home on maternity leave, I can find the time to get on here a bit more!! I'll be sure to pop on and let you know how everything goes Friday and share a pic of baby Reid! I can't wait!! 

Hope you all are well! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Awe hope everything goes well on Friday for you Lady.. and cant wait to hear of babys arrival.. :)

Trixie wow 20 weeks already.. where is your pregnancy going.. lol I feel mine has slowed down now.. lol


----------



## StranjeGirl

Where has the time gone Ladyl??? Best wishes for a very smooth delivery and recovery! Can't wait to see a pic and hear an update!

Can't believe you are mid pregnancy trixie and lilrojo. Time is really flying! Sorry for the spd trixie. Is it worse this time around? I hope it stays manageable for you!

How is everyone? I am still unpacking here. Giada slept in her room alone for the first night starting 4 nights ago :( SHe has been up every night since, but I don't think it is from us not being there...she is having her typical teething symptoms. Now I am all freaked out about autism again. I wrote on the toddler forum because giada makes a ton of weird noises and I wanted ot know if it was normal, and of course someone brings up autism!! She still isn't talking and her pointing isn't all that great. She still doesn't really point to thing that interest her and when she does point it is many times with her whole hand. She also doesn't really do pretend play unless I ask her to (like feed her doll) And she still has no words!!! Other than that she seems fine, but I just don't know what to think. I hate to get her assessed if nothing is wrong, but I hate to wait if something is wrong. I guess if she is still behind by 2 I'll have to do it. 

How are all the other babies???


----------



## Claire1

OMG lady, that has gone super fast! Wishin you all the best for friday I'll keep checking for baby news!
Tixi and Lilrojo your nearly half way too. Good luck on the scans!

Stranje, I'm sorry that Giada isn't sleeping well. How are you finding it with her being in her own room? Im sure that Giada is fine. I think you said befoe that your doctor wasn't concerned so thats a good thing. I'm sure she'll d it all in her own time. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## lilrojo

25 weeks for me today.. getting closer day by day.. :) and deff ready for it .. 

Hmm Bryce talks but a lot of it is in his own language.. but all kids develop differently.. I think all in all follow your gut


----------



## _dreamer_

Good luck today ladyl! Cant wait to hear your news. Will pop on tomorrow and properly update and respond to everyone x


----------



## _dreamer_

Been thinking of you today LadyL, hope all is going well with baby Reid! Can't believe the first of the second round of bubbas is going to be here after today, only seems like a few months ago it was all the firsts turns lol. 

Erin is doing well although the terrible two's are hitting early. 'No' features heavily and she is so stubborn and dependent, with tantrums happening quite frequently. God it's hard work! She's a delight in between though lol. Weighed her yesterday and she's 25lb1oz (11.4kg) right on the 75th centile where she's been all along so that's good. Doing it took me back to last year when I was weighing her every month.

Work has been even more crazy manic. I went away for work this week, left Wednesday at 5am and didn't get back until 9pm on Thurs and this weeks even worse, leaving 7am on Tuesday and back on Friday late :( I'm struggling. Just trying to focus on the fact its a well paid job and we are appreciating the money at the moment. I've been working at least an extra 8, up to 14 hours a week (no extra pay as I'm salaried) - we've put forward a case to get some extra resource as it can't go on like this. 

Love reading all the updates but have a new phone i'm getting used to and it takes forever for me to type at the moment haha. 

Trix - only a few more days til you find out now!! Eeek. 

Stranj, sorry to hear you're worried again. If it's something that's really playing on your mind can you get her checked out again to reassure you either way? Erin's speech is really advanced for her age so I wouldn't compare here, but plenty of her nursery friends speech sounds like Giada's or with just a handful of words. How did you find moving her into her own room? Do you miss her or appreciate your own space back again? A bit of both probably.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend, whats everyone up to? x


----------



## Hispirits

Hope everything went well lady!!!

Strang sorry about giada and your worries. It has been on you mind a long time now, perhaps for peace of mind and some answers you should inquire. It must be driving you insane with worry all the time.

My little lump is doing well. Started rolling,sleeps thru, still teething, nothing's popped yet. But he's so content still. I feel truly blessed. 4months old tomorrow! 
Can't believe it. He is so forward, always wriggling and moving, I feel like my tiny cuddly baby phase didn't last long enough. I miss him cuddling up for his bottle, and laying asleep on my chest, trying to get him to have his bottle is a nightmare. He's always moving. I started weaning last week because he's dropped 10oz a day and only having about 23oz now. I think he's ready for it because he opens his mouth for the spoon and slurps the purée off of it. 
We had him christened last Sunday. He was a Jem all day! 

It feels like a blink ago I was 20 weeks and finding out trix. Well
The get bubba out early if ur spd gets too bad?

Lilmiss , I hope your ok after your mc. Thinking of you xx


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone! Well, Reid arrived Friday morning at 7:25am. He weighed 8 lb 3 oz and is 21 inches long!! He is doing great and is nursing like a champ! I'm doing well too. Recovery from this c/s has been much easier so far than the first time. We are still in the hospital and sould go home some time tomorrow (Sunday). Oh, and Jack is really doing pretty well with being a big brother so far. 

Well, I tried uploading a few pics but it won't work on my iPad. I'll have to wait till I get home on my computer.


----------



## _dreamer_

Awww fab news lady glad its all gone smoothly and reid is here safely. Look forward to seeing pics. Congratulations!! 

Hi, glad to hear that your little man is doing so well and such a good little boy for you xx


----------



## trixie79

Ah congrats Hun I'm sure he is gorg!!! Reid is such a lovely name! 

Stranje, you have worried abt autism from really early on.... Speech can be an isolated problem, I don't refer a child until I hear the weird stuff....I.e today I referred a 3 year old with delayed speech, but also is socially inept, smells Tarmac on the driveway, lines up the shoes in the hall and any speech that she has is in an accent .... There was loads more..... I also referred boy today with just delayed speech, he was 2 last week and has zero words, not even mama! I just referred him for speech and language input. 

All children are so different, I'm referring a lot very day.... Usually the speech ones I order an audiology test too to rule out hearing?? Maybe you should try that first???

I think I said before by brother didn't talk till he was 7 and he's fine! Conor is now saying daise for daisy the dog, dad and oh oh and da for yes but he motions/points at things that he wants and is getting frustrated now that I don't have a clue way he wants!!!!
His understanding is excellent though and knows everything, so I'm not worrying yet!!! 
Hope that makes sense???? If your really concerned call your dr and get her checked over.... Xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Congratulations lady

Strang have you thought a out a sing and sign group, so she can signal words? Just an idea. X


----------



## Future Mama

Congratulations on baby Reid LadyL! Hope you both are doing well!! Look forward to seeing some pictures!

Stranje I know its so hard not to worry when you feel something is wrong with your child. I'm sure she is fine, like Trixie said speech can be an isolated problem. I have 2 cousins who didn't start talking until after their 2nd birthday and both are perfectly healthy. If you haven't already, maybe you should take her to get checked out just for your own peace of mind.

Afm.....I just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant again! We were ntnp starting this past month since we thought it would take a while again, but I guess not! So I'm 5 weeks, due May 11th. I was actually a little sad that Maya is going to have to share our attention when the new baby comes but I guess that's just my hormones making me crazy:) So I go in Monday for my first ultrasound, I can't believe we're doing this all over again so soon!!!


----------



## trixie79

Oh my goodness congrats future I'm so pleased for you... I felt that way too, but everyone says its normal to feel like that! I'm more excited now for Conor than anything! 

I had my big scan and alls well... Couldn't see the sex as the legs wer tucked under so ill have to wait till my next scan on the 24 th!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry Trixie.. hope you can see next time.. 

Congrats future.. normal to be nervous at first.. it will all go great.. 

Lady congrats on the lo.. :) happy it went well


----------



## _dreamer_

Sooooo pleased for you future and so great that you were able to conceive so quickly after it took so long before!!! I always say what's meant to be will be, they will be so close in age it will be lovely when they are a bit older. 

Trix, im glad everything is good, sorry you couldn't get to find out tye sex, hopefully baby performs in your next scan! X


----------



## Hispirits

Congrats future!!! Such a mix of emotions! 
I no what u mean tho. I'm Petrified of having another.i waited so long for frazer, he's so special. I don't know if I could love another baby the way I love him. I'm frightened also if I had another then I couldn't give frazer all the love and attention he has now. But he's growing up so fast, I miss my tiny little helpless newborn baby, Frazers a dream but he wants to grow up do quick! He do advanced I've never known anything like it. 
I blame all the vitamins I took and fruit I ate when I was pregnant lol.

Trix good luck for you next scan. 

Xxxx


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Lady, I hope you're all well and enjoying your new addition to the family.

Wow Future, thats great!! I hope you're feeling well Wonderful news!

Are you having another scan Trixie? Hope you can find out. Do have a feeling what you might be having?


----------



## Future Mama

Went in for an ultrasound Monday and only saw a gestational sac. I was only 5+2 (I think as I wasn't keeping track of ovulation) so hopefully it was just too early to see anything else. Going back in a week for follow up ultrasound. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## trixie79

Good luck future.... I didn't get anything till 6.5 weeks! 

I think it's a girl but as I said James is convinced it's a boy and he is never wrong!!!!! Getting a little movement now which is lovely! 

V day on Monday..... Whoo hoo! 

Have consultant on tue and I'm not leaving till I know the sex!

Had a weird vivid dream last note that I gave birth early but baby was fine... I'm thinking a lot abt he triplets these days so that was prob on my mind!


----------



## trixie79

V day today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Congrats on v day trix!!!! That's great :)


----------



## _dreamer_

Congrats on v day trix! Look forward to hearing the result of your scan tomorrow! 

Hope all is fine future and like you said its just too early to see yet. 

Hispirits, so great that frazer is such a good boy. 

Erin is so funny now, a proper little character. She has turned into a daddy's girl recently and I think it's because im travelling so much withwork which makes me so sad but its nice fir him to experience that as she waa a proper mummys girl for the first 1.5yrs. Shes started being a bit naughty with hitting me ir pulling my hair rhen when I say no we dont hit, or ita not nice to pull hair...she does it again. We've been removing her then, how di you guys handle it?


----------



## trixie79

I pretend to cry if Conor hits me and he hugs me then!!!!! Sad I know!

Had my scan, Defo team pink!!!!!!!! So happy I can't stop smiling, only because James was wrong!!!!!


----------



## Future Mama

Congrats Trixie!! Baby girls are so much fun! I had a follow up scan today and saw a heartbeat! I guess my dates were way off as I am 6 weeks today. I'm due May 26:). Its been really quiet on here, hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Trixie, lovey news. How great to have one of each and prove OH wrong ;) 
Dreamer, I do much the same. I'll put her down and say no naughty, mustn't hit. I have also pretend cried but that make her laugh ha ha. 

We're having BIG tantrums at the moment, proper melt downs and feet stamping! I can't take her food shopping at the moment. The last 3 visits have ended with her being hysterical and nearly making herself sick...not sure how to get over that one except to avoid taking her?! They happen so quickly without warning sometimes, but then is so loving after. Bless her xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Congratulations trix!! Exciting stuff. 

And thats such fab news future, so pleased everything was ok at your scan :) 

Thanks claire, I also sometimes do the crying thing especially if shes actually hurt me lol. And online shopping...changed my life lol. 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats to you both Trixie on Team Pink and vday, an Future on a good scan with a nice hb... :)

Im well 30 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls, thankfully Conor is really good at the minute. He puts on his straps , gets in the car and the shopping trolley no bother.... Have to admit I bribe with treats whilst shopping but he loves the trolley then helps me in to the house with the shopping! Any meltdowns we have are short lived cause he is easily distracted... Guess I'm lucky considering wat a nitemare of a baby he was!!!!!


----------



## Future Mama

I just wanted to give you girls a quick update, went to the dr Today due to some bleeding and ultrasound confirmed that the baby's heart stopped beating last week:( I'm waiting to miscarry naturally now so I don't have to have a d&c.


----------



## Hispirits

Oh future you poor thing. I hope your ok. Thinking of you Hun.


Trix great news in team pink!!!!! Xxx


----------



## lilrojo

SO so so sorry to hear this future.. hope your doing okay and sending you and your family prayers..


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh future :( I'm so sorry to hear whats happened. Wishing you lots of strength at this time. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-

I haven't been on in forever and will give a proper update later, but just wanted to let you know Future that I'm thinking of you and so sorry you are going through this. It just seems so unfair. I hope you managing as well as possible and I'm sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way for a smooth process from here. xoxo


----------



## trixie79

Oh future I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Claire1

So sorry to hear your news future. Thinking of you.


----------



## Future Mama

Thank you all so much. I was given misoprostol last week to induce the miscarriage and it didn't work. Going to try it again this week and if it doesn't work I may end up with a d&c. Either way I just want this to be over with.


----------



## trixie79

Oh future that's horrible! Especially when you have a wee one to look after as well... It must be so hard for you. 

How is everyone else? 

I'm ok, 27 weeks yesterday thank god, I have a scan this morning, so I'm going to ask for a date so I can start planning Xmas! Working this week then I think I'll go off.


----------



## trixie79

Strange how is giada?? Is she starting to say anything yet.... Conor only says random words now but still mostly doo daa and dee!!!!!! It's frustrating!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Have you found the pregnancy harder this time with a LO to look after? 
How exciting to have a Xmas baby! Have you got a bigger bump this time? 

We're all well here. Darcey is such a cutie. She's so affectionate, loves her cuddles and kisses. 
I looked after my sisters youngest two children at the weekend, I was shattered after! I feel quite daunted by the fact of maybe having another now, ha ha. 
Stranje, did you decide if you were having another Lo?

I think if we do, it will be ttc next year sometime? Maybe about may time then Darcey will be at least 3. That's my theory anyway! 

How about you dreamer, you were thinking end of next year, is that still your plan?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

Future I am so sorry the medication isn't working for you. How are you managing? I can't even imagine- especially with a baby to care for. It's not like you can even take some time for yourself to help you through this. Do you have a good support group around you? I sending lots hugs your way :hugs:

How is everyone else? Trixie can't believe you are 27 weeks!!! Crazy!!! How are you feeling? No, Giada still isn't really saying much. Sometimes she seems to say a word, but I'm not sure. She tries to say avocado, but then she uses that word for everything. Dh and I left for 5 days and at one point she kinda freaked out and started crying for me saying mama, so I guess she can call me that, she maybe just doesn't need to because I'm here all the time? I bought her a signing video and she picked up the sign for "more" really fast, but she really only uses that one. Then she started doing all these weird things with her hands and looking at me like she is trying to sign a bunch of stuff. I think she is trying to say something with her hands, just like she babbles weird stuff, and I can't understand her lol! We see the dr next week so I'll see what he wants us to do. I still get worried, but other than that she seems to be ok. 

Claire it sounds like you are ready for another!!! We are still debating. We were leaning towards trying at the end of the year. I started pilates to help get into shape. I had such a horrible recovery with horrible back pain and I decided that I would not get pregnant unless I got some muscle first. However I had horrible pelvic pain issues before pregnancy and pilates flared it up. I'm back in major pain and in physical therapy. I'm starting pilates again today, but I have to really modify it and I'm not sure even that will be ok for me. On top of that, sex is too painful and makes things 10 times worse, so it's kinda hard to get pregnant when i'm in this condition. The other thing is dh and I just went on our first trip without dd. I was realizing that if we have another baby that will be our last trip for a LONG time! Ugh I don't know! I'm totally happy with how our family is, but there is a part of us that would really like another child. I just get worried about the unknown. If I were younger it would be an easier choice, but I will be 39 in January. It's such a hard decision! How are things with you and hubby??

LadyL- How are you??? I don't think I gave you a proper congrats!!!

ANd how is everyone else? I haven't been on for so long as we have had a ton going on. We still haven't even finished unpacking yet!! Giada is doing pretty well. I still worry about her development, but I can't say I really see any autistic traits. She's just different. Like instead of smiling and running over to someone she knows who comes to to door, she will clap and run around and grab her toy or something to give to the person. It's not quite normal, but she definitely isn't ignoring them or off in her own world. I'm getting her used to a babysitter, but lately she is having a fit when I'm gone. She's fine if it is with my mom or dh's mom, but now that we have moved I had to find someone who could watch her during my appointments. She is very shy and very hesitant of others. She will grab on to my leg and not let go. She is also able to climb out of her pack and play and I'm sure she can get out of her crib if she tries. What are all of you doing? Is it time for a toddler bed? I used to put her in her pack and play if I took a shower. Our house is kinda baby proof, but she climbs on the couch, beds etc, and I don't want her doing that when I'm in the shower. Any suggestions?

Well I hope all is well!! I want to hear what all the little ones are doing!


----------



## _dreamer_

Aw future I'm so sorry you're going through this. Have things gone any better this week? Do you have family/good friends to support you?

Claire, we'd definitely still like another, still not 100% on timings yet. I'm hoping that before the end of next year we'll be ready to start TTC! We're going to put our house on the market in April and start looking, with the hope to be in a new place by August. We've had a bit of a blow though, OH works in IT for the public sector, and he's part of the 24/7 team so works 12 hours shifts- nights and days. There are currently 16 of them, and they've been told that they are changing the way things are done, and there will only be 8 positions on the 24/7 shift from April, with 6 going onto a new shift (awkward hours but no nights) which has only half of the shift allowance, and 2 going onto the regular day hours and losing all of the shift allowance. This could mean either a 15% or 30% pay cut which is massive to us. Not only that but he only works 14 days of 12 hours at the mo, this would become 22 days of 8 hours so our petrol and wear and tear on the car will go up, plus less time at home with us. Keeping my fingers crossed so much that all works out for us, as we won't be able to buy as big or in as nice an area if his pay does drop. At least he still has a job though. 

Stranj, so sorry to hear you are suffering :( that's no fun. Are you working? Erin still sleeps in her cotbed. I'm delaying taking the sides off as she is sleeping pretty well and she has (touch wood) never tried to climb out so far. Her friend at nursery has moved into a toddler bed though and is fine, I just feel that Erin would just want to get out of bed all the time lol. 

Erin's getting so big, everyone comments how tall she is. Her hair is still so fine and short so she looks younger than she is but taller IYKWIM so think it makes the impact even more. She loves building towers with her duplo, reading, drawing and dancing and loves going to the park or for walks. She's going off her food a bit the past few weeks, sometimes its a real struggle to get her to eat, not sure if it's more teeth or a phase. We're off to South Africa for 3 weeks at the beginning of Nov, to go visit the in-laws. Can't wait, I've had no holiday since going back to work 8 months ago so I am dying for a break. They've not seen Erin since she was a few weeks old as well so will be lovely all round.

I'm still not enjoying work and am toying with the idea of trying to become a childminder after baby number 2. Depends on OH's pay though and how much I could earn, but seriously thinking whether it would be possible. Currently work is so stressful, I'm doing so much travelling, staying away from home, working at home in evenings and weekends...rubbish just not what I want to be doing at all!

hope everyone is well


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls, got a date for section... 3rd January!!! Hopefully if the cervix holds out....

Doing quite well but finished work yesterday and going on the sick for a while before the maternity pay starts! I'm so massive and can't stop eating chocolate and sweets!! 

Dreamer I hope you have a great time away , I'm so jealous!!! I hope that your hubby's work works out. Childminding is defo the way to go.... Mine gets 500£ a month for 30 odd hours just for Conor!!!! She has 4 kids so the money would be good!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Meant to say, we bought a double bed last week, quite low to the ground! We still have Conor in the cot through until Xmas prob and we keep a sleeping bag on him cause he has climbed out off the cot!scary cause it's a big drop! We thought buying a toddler bed was a waste of money cause the double only cost another 150£!


----------



## trixie79

We'll Conor is officially in his new bed and room done! Change of plan as he point blank refused to get in his cot! 

It's going well so far! He still has his sleeping bag on.

Also now saying tractor but not clearly but we understand ....


----------



## Hispirits

Gosh trix your pregnancy has flown by!

Making me broody!!! My beautiful boy in his Xmas romper. I could eat him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hispirits

Oh trix have you decided on any names yet?

I think after Frazers 1st bday I my tell dh he can start leaving it in :haha:
See what happens .....


----------



## trixie79

I like Kiera and Sinead but not sure yet! 

We took Conor to the doc cause his words are very dull... Tractor sounds like doctor 
He checked his ears and said the left one is a little dull and the right one had previous infection that I wasn't aware of, so he referred him to ENT to get the hearing and ears checked out.

But I have to laugh he said Apple this evening about 15 times as clear as a bell! Guess he's just taking his time!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone!

It's been slow on the thread. Im guessing everyone is busy chasing around a child!! 

Trixie Giada still isn't saying anything either. She said mama when I was gone on vacation, but doesn't call me that when I am here with her. She will say baba for banana and gumcaco for avocado and deej for done. She will repeat mama, dada, and nonna, but that is it! She started saying uh oh, but not really in context. We saw the dr and he said she is behind in speech but wasn't too concerned. He said if I was really worried we could have her assessed now, but he recommended waiting til 2 to see if she makes any progress. He said he didn't talk til 2.5, but at 2 we could get her assessed and in speech therapy to give her a push. He said not to worry about autism as he saw no signs and she didn't score any risk factors on the questionaire I took. He said he has never seen any child not have risk factors on the questionaire and still end up with autism. That made me feel a lot better. She is also pointing a lot more now, including things of interest, so that has eased my mind a bit. I guess she is just slow to talk. 

So I had a huge scare the other day and am still shooken up about it. We had stayed the night at my parents 2 weekends ago. They have a pond and a jacuzzi, but I never worried much about it since the jacuzzi has the hard cover and the pond is gated - right at the front door. I never use the front door to come or go, only the garage. My parents keep the front door latched at the top when giada is there. We were packing up our stuff and giada was playing with legos. I was gathering stuff and asked dh to take the bags to the car. I didn't even realize he went out the front door. I realized I didn't hear giada's legos making noise anymore and i decided to go look for her (I almost didnt, thinking that she just went into the bedroom) I saw the front door open and giada was in the pond. Thank God the pond is only waist high on her and she was walking around in it and not under. I was trying to coax her over to me but she wanted to stay in the middle. Dh came back about 30-60 seconds later and she looked at him and went under. He jumped in and got her and she was fine- actually she was having a grand time and thought it was wonderful. I was so shooken up. I have been terrified, even had dreams, of her drowning and never thought i would be the one to have a child slip by me and go into water. I enrolled her in intensive swimming classes. They are every day for 10 days and she will probably have to do more than that before learning how to swim. We've had 4 and she cries the whole time. She did better the second class, starting to feel comfortable, but on the third class they dunked her and she was not happy at all . Then today she started crying before even getting out of the car. They said it's totally normal and they usually stop crying by the 7th class. I hope it works because I really want to teach her water safety. I keep replaying what happened and thinking what could have happened if the pond was deeper or she decided to go under before we were standing there. Ugh the worry never stops. And now she is climbing up onto our tables and yesterday climbed out of her crib. I have no idea where to put her for a nap now because she just crawls right out. I had to put her in the pack n play next to me last night. She can crawl out but at least I am right there if she tries. This is getting so hard!! Other than removing all the furniture, I have no idea what to do. I can't even go to the bathroom without worrying anymore. Is anyone else going through this. Has anyone else turned around to find LO standing on top of a table?? It's a pub table too so it's really tall- and we have wood floors!!! I still have her froggy jumper thing so I put her in that in the bathroom with me today while I showered and she fell asleep in it since she isn't getting her nap anymore. I guess that will work for now!

How is everyone else?? How is it going with the bed for conor, trixie?? 

Hispirits Frazer is gorgeous!!! How are your seizures? Are they under control??

I hope everyone is well! Did everyone have a good halloween? GIada was a ladybug and did a little trick or treating. She didn't quite get the hang of it. She took the candy but didn't want to carry her bag- just take the candy out. I'll have to post a pic! :flower:


----------



## Hispirits

Strange I'm relieved for you about Giada, I'm pleased you got a drs opinion to put your mind at rest. 
What a little monkey in the pond! 
When I took Frazer swimming for the first time we took a rubber ring with the baby seat in it, and a 'neck ring' I got it off eBay for £4, just type in neck ring. It is basically that, a rubber ring that goes round their neck. It looks barbaric, but frazer hated the seat and loved the freedom of the neck ring, he could just float off and move freely. So occasionally now, I run a really deep bath and put it in him and he swims in the bath, he loves it, and has really built his water confidence up. 

Love the names trix!!! 

Still no teeth! Still teething.

Seizures were controlled but then they weren't now they are fingers crossed they stay that way x


----------



## Claire1

Oh my goodness Stranje, that must have been so awful. What a worry! Good idea about the swimming lessons. 
Darcey was playing with her cousins once in a waist deep swimming pool and she slipped and went under but managed to float on her back?! It still frightened the life out of me though!
She loves the water and we often take her swimming with her little arm bands. She loves them and is free to float and kick the water with us holding her with little support.
Great news from the doctor, she'll be chatting away in no time! 
Like Giada, Darcey is climbing everything, but she mainly likes to empty cuboards and draws. She's always falling and bumping her head on something, I tell her no but she's doing it again 5 mins later! Little monkey!

Gorgeous picture Hi, he's so cute...you sound very broody!

Hubby and I have had a proper talk about having another, we both would like to start TTc next year sometime. It has been a year since we had our marriage problems and things are improving all the time. I get very broody, but also quite daunted by the fact of baby number 2 and pregnancy. Im sure its just normal concerns that everyone has about having another like having time for both children, finances and lack of sleep again, lol. 

I like the names Trixie, I hope Conor is sleeping well in his bed. Does he get out of it much? 

Dreamer, when will you hear about your OH's job? I hope you get the news you want!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks Hi and Claire! Hispirits- I like the idea of that neck floaty. I wish she could wear it all the time lol! Clarie I can't believe darcy floated on her back!! I think she is a natural swimmer!! I'm going to look into the arm and neck thing so I can practice with Giada. Giada's swim classes have ended and she actually has done pretty well. I am going to sign her up again the first of december. She is closing her mouth and holding her breath while under water, so that is a good start!

Claire- dh and I have also just had a talk about ttc #2. I'm still so confused!! Tell me what to do ladies!!! We had decided we would start trying- depending on how my pelvic issues are, either next month or the beginning of next year (i'm going to be 39 in january so i need to get moving if we are going to do this) I haven't been able to have sex for the past month due to pain, but I am getting better so hopefully in a month i can try again. However therapy makes me better but I have the cervical bleeding so between that and my period I have to take a two week break from therapy, so I hope i don't get worse again during that time. Anyway, after deciding that we would try I started freaking out. Things are getting so much easier in the sense that Giada is old enough to leave with grandparents if we want to go somewhere and I know that part of things will just get easier and easier. She doesn't need to be watched every second as she is no longer putting small things in her mouth etc. I think the main thing is I'm totally scared of pregnancy and delivery. I had a lot of bleeding and stress last pregnancy and pain down my joints. I don't know what I would have done if I had a toddler to take care of. Plus since I am going to be 39 it puts me at greater risk. I keep thinking what if I have a child with down syndrome. Would I be a good mother to that child and to Giada at the same time? I don't have the energy of a 25 year old. ANd I had such a HARD recovery last time. My back pain was horrible for a year. How will i care for 2 kids if my pain is that bad. ANd then there are my pelvic issues. Pregnancy helped last time with the pain but I still have pelvic floor weakness due to the muscles being in spasm for so long, and who knows what will happen this time. I may very well end up with prolapse after. I was trying to get into shape in case we did want to ttc again, as i figured if I get in good shape I will have an easier time during pregnancy and after, but pilates class has flared up my pelvic issues so I am still not in decent shape at all and can't go to class regulary because it seems to bother my pelvic pain. I am still very weak from last pregnancy. I don't know, is anyone else this scared? ANd what is going to happen to my body afterwards?? Stretch marks etc aaahhh!! I don't know if everyone worries about this stuff, or if it is just me, or if it is because of my age etc, but it really scares me!! Does anyone have any good input?? I just wish a stork could come and deliver a baby at my doorstep!!! Actually a 3 year old would be nice lol!

Hope you are having a great trip dreamer!! 

How is everyone else???


----------



## Claire1

Stranje, I'm the same. Not so worried about pregnancy as such or labour. I'm more concerned about looking after another little one since things have become so much easier with Darcey. She sleeps well, feeds herself most of the time, I don't have to watch her as much, she can entertain herself happily whilst I prepare dinner etc. 
I know they probably sound like selfish, lazy reasons but everyone tells me its so much harder with two and I like my sleep ha ha
I think if we do ttc again it will be mid 2014. Its exciting and scary all at once!


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls, Conor has eventually started talking!!! Who hoo!! All of a sudden in the matter of a day he started repeating everything.... He now says bapple for Apple bapuh for nappie and dada for me or oh and says all gone , oh my god,lol and loads more things like bird poopoo makes me laugh... Also puts his finger up and says more! And bye bye eventually, defo don't worry strange it's amazing when they do start but then the frustration kicks in if I don't understand him,lol.

I'm 32 weeks now and so petrified that I won't cope with 2 but everyone does it so I can too, or so I keep telling myself. Don't know if I said but I have a section date for 3 rd jan and it can't come quick enough! My back and hips are sore, she's breech at the minute and she is a psycho kicker so much so that it hurts!! Also the sex life is almost non existant as I'm soooo uncomfortable! Aghhhhh get her outta me already!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's fantastic trixie!!! It gives me hope that giada will soon talk! I am hoping that she will have made good progress by 2 as I really don't want her to have to start speech therapy. She is picking up some more signs, but like her words, so doesn't use them much, with the exception of "more". She does say mama, but doesn't really use it to call me, although I know she knows it means me as once and a while she will use it towards me. She says bababa for banana, gumcako for avocado and deej for done. Argh! She should be saying real words by now! Oh well.

Can't believe you are 32 weeks trixie. that's crazy! My sex life has been nonexistent for the past six weeks due to my pelvic issues, so I know how you feel!

So dh and I have decided to ttc again...eeeks!!! CLarie I totally agree with you about all your concerns. It's hard to start over!! I am totally freaked out and feel that it probably won't happen right away so I can still take some time to think about it lol. I'm not even sure I'd be able to get pregnant since I have so much bleeding due to my cervical ectropian, and I'm going to be 39 in January. We decided we would try for about 5 months and then just accept having one if it doesn't happen..and I think we would be happy with either. We are going to start next month but will probably only dtd once because it will be the first time since my pelvic flare and I need to take it slowly...so we will probably really start actively trying i january if I feel better. It makes me so nervous!! It will be fun to test again though! Although I do remember the disappointment that came with testing, but it probably won't be as bad since I already have one now. 

How is everyone else?? Is anyone else having sleep issues due to teething? This is getting so hard. Giada was always a really good sleeper unless teething, but this time it is her last molars and she is getting teething symptoms like every other week. As soon as the symptoms start she starts waking up at night, sometimes for hours. Then she will be fine for a week and then we start all over. This has been going on since the very end of july and still no teeth have popped through!!! is anyone else having this issue??

Hope all is well!!


----------



## Claire1

How exciting Stranje, you made a decision. I will be checking for updates!
Regarding the teething issue I'm not having a problem with Darcey at the moment but I generally do have a few sleepless nights over a few weeks when she is teething on and off.
Congratulations Trixie, great news about Conor talking. Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes quickly.

Right, quick question ladies. I've noticed an issue with Darcey that has been going on for some time but just put it down to teething, ill, tired, hungry or just being a toddler. But, its starting to become an issue and I'm worried there is a deeper reason to it? Maybe you might know Trixie? Basically, Darcey is generally very good at home, plays happily, colours, talks eats well, sit and read etc all the usual things we all probably do at home with our LO's. But, When we go out its a whole different story! For example, we went for a walk today and she walked happily for 5 mins then started winging and crying, didn't want to walk, didn't want to feed the ducks basically not happy and couldn't please her so had to come home. Another occasion we went to outdoor family animal center, walked around fed the animals stroked them, then near the end because they were a bit of a walk away she staring crying, kicking screaming which we managed to over come but started again when we finished on the slides she got in such a state crying kicking etc we had to come home. At the supermarket she will scream her whole way around the shop because she doesn't want to sit in the trolley. Basically her behavior out of the home is VERY difficult, usually ends in tears and us leaving something early because shes behaving so poorly. 
Help! Is it my parenting or how we're raising her? Is it just her personality? Does she have a behavior problem-adhd, autism, asperges? Is it because hubby and I had a difficult time when pregnant and in her early days of life that we've affected her behavior? Or maybe just behaving like a toddler but I never see any other children behaving like this. I'm getting upset over this now and close to tears when she plays up because I can't control her and I'm being put off taking her anywhere.
Any tips, words of advise anything will be appreciated. Thank you x


----------



## StranjeGirl

I'm no expert claire, but I really feel the reason you don't see other toddlers acting this way is because the parents keep home the ones who act out when in public lol. I never did classes etc with giada because she was so fussy when younger and thought she was the only one, but then found out that it wasn't all that uncommon and other parents who had babies like her didn't join classes for the same reason. Giada likes being out, but is a totally different child when out. At home she is very vocal and interactive. When we are out or with strangers she is pretty much mute and just glares at people. She isn't necessarily acting "bad" but totally different than at home with us. I personally don't think it's an issue, just normal toddler behavior, but hopefully someone else can chime in!

Giada started in her toddler bed last night! Had a horrible time trying to get her to go to sleep. My back went out so I couldn't put her to bed which might be part of it, but finally after 1.5 hours of trying to get her to sleep we had to gate her in her room and she cried/fussed for 3-5 minutes. I felt bad, but we were right there near her room yelling to her to go to sleep and she finally did and then slept well all night. Hoping tonight will be easier to get her to sleep. I can't lift her right now or even sit there for very long to rub her back so unfortunately I dont have much of a choice. For some reason she only wants me to put her to bed or when she wakes up in the night (lucky me lol) and right now I can barely move so there is nothing I can do about it. Hopefully this is an opportunity to teach her to go to sleep without rocking etc. When we were gone my mom just put her in the bed and she went to sleep, but not for me lol! 

How is everyone?? Oh- did anyone here have a later ovulation (I don't ovulate til like day 18) and everything still be ok with pregnancy? I'm starting to read that it can cause problems with the egg and increase chances of miscarriage and chomosonal problems. I think that doesn't start til a bit later, but wondering if anyone else has experience with longer cycles and still able to get pregnant and have healthy pregnancy?


----------



## Claire1

Thanks for the reply Stranje, maybe I'm over reacting and it is toddler behavior. It would still be good to hear any other views as well :) 
Giada done well going to sleep in a toddler bed.I hear awful stories from parents when changing from cots to beds. I hope she continues to do well.
Darcey is still in her cot. At what age do they suggest going into a bed? Also what do your little ones sleep in? Darcey sleeps in her pj's or baby grow and a sleeping bag as she doesn't keep quilts over her. 

Sorry stranje, I'm not much use with late ovulation. But if it helps I've not heard and risks involved with late ov. Have you been monitoring your ov for a while?


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls, Claire that must be awful for you but as far as I know it's normal behaviour, try fitting her naps before going out so she isn't tired, also..... Food,chocs, treats toys, Teddy's all work for me. Conor is an angel out of the house but can be very clingy and high maintenance at home. We went to the zoo recently and he was great, the pram he hated getting into but he is very easily distracted so he fell asleep half way round then I use his reins so he can have a little freedom when out if the pram.he actually loves his reins but can get fussy with who holds them!!! I have a weird child!!! Lol!sorry I can't be much help! The trolley would be a nightmare for me but Conor loves it, but I usually pick up a toy in tesco and when he is done with that I give him crisps which usually gives me 20 mins then a biscuit!! I also go very early in the morning when he is in good form!
Hope that helps.....

Stranje we'll done on getting giada to sleep on her own, Conor is now in a double bed but we have to lie with him till he sleeps! Don't know how I'll manage with a new baby as we'll!!!

I ovulate day 20-22 and have been ok!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ha ha trixe- my nephew is now 15 but when he was Conor's age he would bend down and look behind the stoller to make sure it was his mom's feet. If not and someone else was pushing him he would have a fit! 

Good to know about the ovulation. THank you!

Well I still have to sit with giada at night til she falls alseep, but other than that the new bed is working well. We gate her in her room for nap and she happily plays for a long time and then will finally crawl in her bed and go to sleep. At night she has a fit if we try and do that so I have to sit with her. Oh well. 

HOpe the US ladies had a happy thanksgiving! DH's sister took a pregnancy test that night and it came out positive! We also found out that his step brother and wife are expecting, and he already had another brother and wife who are expecting. It was such a weird feeling when his sister came out and told us that she just got a positive pregnancy test. Her daughter is 4.5 and they recently started trying. You'd think it would make me want to be pregnant too but I just felt bad for her LOL. She was already feeling nauseous and had to throw out her glass of wine due to the positive test. I seem to get super excited for people who are having their first, but feel bad for the ones having a second because I am dreading going through pregnancy again! Oh I wish I was one of those people who loved being pregnant and wanted to do it again and again. I just want the stork to come and deliver a 3 year old to my door! Can't remember if I already told you guys this, but my friend has a 13.5 month old and just found out she is 7 weeks pregnant with twins!! She had a tough time getting pregnant the first time and used clomid. Her cycle had just returned after a year of breast feeding and the dr told her it would probably take a long time for her to get pregnant because the lining of her uterus is thin. So they started trying right away and she got pregnant with twins the first month. She is going to have 3 children under 2 yikes!!!! She was in shock and a bit depressed at first but now it is settling in. I can't imagine!!! I guess you adjust to whatever comes your way! I should be testing around christmas time! Is anyone else trying this month??

HOpe all is well!!!


----------



## trixie79

That's great that your ttc Stranje , I just keep thinking it will all be ok, they aren't babies forever and they will have a friend for life !!!


I hate being pregnant! I'm certainly not yet glowing and I can't stretch anymore!!! Get her outta me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## StranjeGirl

Lol trixie! How is your spd this time??

So I just got a positive opk tonight and dh is out of town til tomorrow night. I wasn't supposed to ovulate til Sunday so we got a babysitter and planned a nice evening on Saturday. Of all the times to ovulate early!! We might still have a chance tomorrow night, but the weather is bad where he is and he may get stuck there til the storm passes. Oh well, I guess there is no arguing with mother nature so I should just enjoy another month of being able to drink some wine! 
How is everyone?? Getting ready for the holidays? Anyone potty training yet? People are telling me it's time to start. I'm in no rush but I guess it wouldn't hurt to buy a potty. Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## trixie79

Pelvis is grand now but was horrific between weeks 8-17 strangely. The lower back is painful, like a sore tired feeling.

I have a pain like stitch on the left of my stomach.... I think it must've a knee or elbow permanently!!! I'm seriously getting peeved abt being preggers!!! I can't do much with the child and he's getting frustrated and hits me! 

We are getting Conor on the toilet instead of the potty which is going ok, he's defo not ready yet though, they need to hide in a corner and poo before you try hard at it. I don't think that Conor is far of though, prob around March time. He has done lots of pee in the toilet and a couple of poos!!


Aghhhhhh come on already ....3.5 weeks to go!!!!!! My belly button has even popped aghhhhhhhhhh! I feel like crying... This one is defo my last....


I wonder if the fact that she is nuts inside me does that mean she's never going to sleep on the outside!!


----------



## trixie79

Got my section date confirmed!!! 2 nd january...

Have a scan on Xmas eve and pre op on New Year's Eve! 

Please hurry!!!!!! Lol!

I'm still so unprepared!! Picking up my pram today I got the I candy as my last on is done! Cost £860 I hope it's worth it!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Trix it's gone so fast!!!
I keep umming and arghing about when to have another, I think after frazer bday we let nature takes it's course.
But I'm happy with one so if another don't happen that's fine but at the same time if I'm having another I want it sooner rather than later.

I've being eyeing up the icandy peach blossom 2 if I have another and frazer still needs a Push chair, love it!!!

We have a quinny at the moment.

I'm so excited for Xmas, we haven't gone mad because we buy for frazer all the time, and everyone else has brought for him. 
But this Xmas is one I never thought if have so I'm going to savour every moment!!!

Then in Jan I gotta shift some of my left over baby weight. I swear I eat less and better than ever, I'm loads more active and feel ten tonne heavier!

Strange good luck ttc made me chuckle about ur nephew checking who pushing him! Lol

My lo is 7 months now. Sits on his own, crawling, walking in his walker, 2 teeth, says dahdee, too cute! We Do baby led weaning, and he eats everything I put in front of him, sprouts! Lamb, asparagus, couscous, only thing he's turnt his nose up at was salmon. 
He's my dream come true! Still can't believe he's here. Lol.

Merry christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## Hispirits

Trix I was wondering,
Frazers gone right off formula, has a huge bottle at bed time sometimes a dream feed and an ok feed in the morning, but the rest of the day hates formula.
But loves warmed cows milk, is it ok to let him have cow milk during the day if he gets enough formula ( I think 600ml when weaned.)
He eats 3 balanced meals a day, drinks plenty of water too.


----------



## StranjeGirl

How exciting trixie!!! Can't believe it is so soon!!!!!!! It's crazy!!! 

Sounds like Frazer is doing really well Hi!! I know what you mean about being happy with one. I feel so fortunate to have been able to have a child. Two would be nice, but I won't complain if it doesn't happen. 

How is everyone else?? Anyone heard from lilrojo? I guess everyone is busy with the holidays. It's always so crazy at this time!!

Giada is doing pretty well. She loves her toddler bed. At times she still gets up in the night but now she just walks over to our bed. SOmetimes she comes in our bed for a few minutes and then leaves and goes back to sleep in her bed lol. It's actually better than her crying and me having to get up and go get her. She still seems to have teething symptoms on and off and that is when she wakes at night. No sign of her last teeth though :growlmad: SHe has taken another two weeks of swimming and is finally liking it! She still won't really kick or paddle, but her breath control is really good. They glide her down to the bottom on the shallow end and she grabs toys off the floor. It makes me a bit nervous, but she seems to do really well at it. Her speech is still the same. I keep waiting for that language explosion!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well and getting prepared for the holidays!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hello everyone!!!! Sorry I have been AWOL for so long!! I have been following posts but my new phone isn't great for posting, and I was also in South Africa for 3 weeks. We had a fantastic time!! Went to a game reserve for 3 days, did white water rafting and had a go on segways (not Erin haha), went to a water park, out for dinner/shopping lots, playparks, miniature farms, fruit picking etc. Erin was loved by the in laws and she had a fab time running around exploring their massive house and garden. They have 2 jack Russells and 2 cats which she wouldn't leave alone; poor animals by the end they were just running away when she ran towards them, think they were glad to have some peace and quiet when we left!!! Sad goodbyes though, really hard with Erin especially, my MIL was in bits :( She recognises them on Skype though and can name them all on there, and was giving hi 5's to their hands on the screen when they put them up which is really nice. 

Feeling so unorganised for Christmas. We have our tree and decs up, but Christmas shopping is appallingly behind. This weekend is going to be focused on that!!! Last year was great being on maternity leave...OH said to me yesterday "but we were so organised last year" I was like "Yes IIII was so organised because IIII wasn't working lol" Are you all looking forward to the big day? Is everyone else organised?

So exciting on getting your section date Trix! Won't be long now. Are you still feeling uncomfortable? I can't believe you're nearly going to have your second. And wow that's an expensive pram lol. 

Stranj, great to hear that Giada is getting on well with the swimming lessons. We don't take Erin swimming nearly enough, next year I'm going to make more of an effort to go. Great that she's doing well with her toddler bed, we haven't made the move yet but I'm thinking we should do it soon.

Hispirits, sounds like you have a very good little boy!! Erin was a nightmare when we tried to wean, and was barely eating any solid food until about 12 months, so great that he's doing well and fab picture of him. Aw so lovely about enjoying this Christmas with Frazer. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

We are going through a bit of a tough time with sleep, she is not going down to bed well again and keeps waking in the night. She had a bad cold so we were going to her all the time and brought her in our bed a couple of times and so she's got used to that. So hard with working though so we're going to try and tackle that over the next few days. 

We're going to a birthday party tomorrow for her bestest friend at nursery, they get on so well and are such monkeys together. She also has a Christmas party at nursery next Thursday, super cute! 

Here's a few photos from our trip to SA. Would love to see some pics from everyone :)

Christmas cheer to everyone xxx

(removed pics)


----------



## trixie79

Hispirits said:


> Trix I was wondering,
> Frazers gone right off formula, has a huge bottle at bed time sometimes a dream feed and an ok feed in the morning, but the rest of the day hates formula.
> But loves warmed cows milk, is it ok to let him have cow milk during the day if he gets enough formula ( I think 600ml when weaned.)
> He eats 3 balanced meals a day, drinks plenty of water too.

Yeah that's fine, he's getting lots during the day u will find he would drop the rest by 11/12 months easily. Conor was the same!


----------



## trixie79

Ah the pics are lovely dreamer. I'm well but getting Braxton hicks now, she is soooo active it hurts sometimes.

Conor is sleeping great now . He's in his double bed and I lie with him till he falls asleep and he sleeps all nite!
He still wears his sleeping bag too so we don't get a visit in the middle if the nite!!! 

This morning he slept till 8.30 which is totally unheard of as he's an early riser but he has a few spots on his neck, one on his tummy and a couple down below and thought it mite be chicken pox, he has a temp and the runs so the doc thinks he has rotavirus ....

He is having his nap now so I hope it's just a virus and not the pox!!!


----------



## Fizzio

Hey ladies. Not been here for months and not read back but wanted to pop by and wish you all a Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. Life is hectic and tiring between work, a toddler and being nearly 27 weeks pregnant! In fact I am exhausted! Sex of baby no. 2 is a surprise :) but I'm electing for a section after such a traumatic time with Amber. 
Anyways you lovely ladies, hope you are all well and doing ok in your journeys wherever you are xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Awww fizzio thanks so much for popping by, and a massive congratulations, so pleased for you. Whats your section date? I imagine you must he exhausted, I know I am and Im not even pregnant!! Wishing you a merry Christmas too hun xxx


----------



## Fizzio

No date yet Dreamer. Seeing consultant again at 32 weeks. Will be somewhere about 10th March if they do it at 39 weeks xx


----------



## trixie79

Ah fizzio lovely to hear from you... Congrats! I'm 36 weeks today... Conor has bloody scarlet fever and have had a terrible time trying to get the antibiotics into him.....any advice welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hispirits

trixie79 said:


> Ah fizzio lovely to hear from you... Congrats! I'm 36 weeks today... Conor has bloody scarlet fever and have had a terrible time trying to get the antibiotics into him.....any advice welcome!!!!!!!!

Oh my god poor little mite!

Does he still have a bottle? If the syringe/spoon & medicine dummy don't work with frazer, I use a teat. But I put it in the plastic neck because if he thrashes about and u pinch the teat it goes everywhere.
Hope he gets better soon x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Congrats Fizzio!!!!! That is wonderful news! How are you feeling??

Trix I am so sorry about Conor. THat is awful. I don't even know exactly what scarlet fever is. How serious is it? Hope he is better very soon. How are you doing? I know this can be a rough time of year for you. HOpe you are managing everything well :hugs:

Dreamer it is so great to hear from you! Erin is absolutely adorable!!! So glad you had a safe and fun trip! It must be so hard to be back. When will you be back there? 

So I've turned into psycho person with ttc again. I didn't even think I wanted another, and now I have turned into a poas addict again and am totally depressed to see bfn every morning!!! Honestly I don't think we even had a shot this month as fertility friend showed me as ovulating when dh was gone, but even if FF is wrong, we were only able to bd once due to my pelvic issues, so chances weren't great to begin with. I have no patience and 3 of my sister-in-laws are pregnant right now. Oh well, I keep reminding myself that if it doesn't happen it's ok since I am lucky enough to have one. Should I pull out the monitor again, or do you think if i start bd'ing when I get a positive opk it will be ok. I actually went from low to peak when I got pg with dd. I know my cycle so I started bding earlier, so not sure if it is really necessary?

Hope everyone is getting organized for Christmas. It is 8 days away!! Eeeks!!!


----------



## trixie79

Thanks girls I'm doing ok... It's hard to think I would have had 3 beautiful girls aged 3 !!!! Conor is enough work for one!!!

Scarlet fever is a virus that you get a roaring fever, a sceptic throat, a rash, and he has an ear infection too!! It used to be fatal years ago but antibiotics have stopped that... My great grandfather had it and died of brites disease shortly after getting it and in ireland they used to have scarlet fever hospitals! My dad has a throat infection now so not sure who gave it to who!! 

Got a new antibiotic and he is taking it in fanta!!! Thank god! Cause it's serious if he doesn't take the antibiotic. Conor isn't on bottles or dummies since he was 11 months, I sometimes wish he would take a dummy though!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Poor little guy Trixie!! Is he at least starting to feel better?? I really hope you don't catch anything. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Sorry to hear Connor is so poorly, bless him. i hope he improves quickly and you can enjoy crimbo! Also great news on section date..not long now!

Great to hear from you Fizzio and congratulations on your baby news, keep us posted on any info. Do you have any feeling on what you might be having?

welcome home Dreamer, so glad you had a great time. Your poor inlaws, I can imagine it was hard saying goodbye, thank god for skype! Hope you get organised for xmas soon.

Stranje, sorry for your bfn. I think I would get out the monitor, infact Ive got mine back from my friend who recently got a bfp, I think it makes it a little easier. I would be the same as you, I intend to not get too caught up in pos etc but I know I will become obsessed when I start ttc. Good luck for next month!

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE!!

I hope you all have a truly wonderful christmas and enjoy every second with the little ones!!


----------



## Claire1

Hello all of you lovely ladies. I just want to wish you all a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
I hope all of you and your little ones get all you wish for and health and happiness for 2014!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Merry Christmas ladies and to all the little ones. Hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## trixie79

Hi girlies... Merry Xmas ! Hope you had a lovely one. OH took Conor to the south today to see his family.... So I'll have 2 whole days without Conor! Have done very little today but need to start preparing for the baby.... Eek next Thursday... Can you believe how fast that was! Was up at 5:30 this morning standing in a queue for the next store sale..... Think I totally lost the plot!!! But got 400£ worth of clothes for the baby and Conor for 150£ so worth driving in the ice and having stinging eyes all day!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Just wanted to wish everyone a belated merry Christmas!!! I hope you all had wonderful family time! I feel so fortunate to have a little one to spend it with! And I feel fortunate to have you girls! It's been so nice to have all of you the past couple years and I'm very grateful for all the support!!!

Trixie you are almost there!!!! Hope you got a little rest with conor and oh away!! Are you scared? I'm scared and not even pregnant lol!!


----------



## trixie79

StranjeGirl said:


> Just wanted to wish everyone a belated merry Christmas!!! I hope you all had wonderful family time! I feel so fortunate to have a little one to spend it with! And I feel fortunate to have you girls! It's been so nice to have all of you the past couple years and I'm very grateful for all the support!!!
> 
> Trixie you are almost there!!!! Hope you got a little rest with conor and oh away!! Are you scared? I'm scared and not even pregnant lol!!

Bloody petrified!!!!!!!!
I'm very emotional today, Conor's favorite word is no and with OH home I'm totally not wanted and it's doing my head in!!!!conor is also hitting me more and more and the pretending to cry isn't working anymore!!!

Any tips girls???


----------



## StranjeGirl

Trixie, Giada learned no no no this morning. I'm happy as at least she is picking up something, but I really wish it was a different word! This week she doesn't want dh at night or in the morning. I really think they just go through phases where they want one more than the other!! The pretend crying was working for me too, but not so much anymore. Honestly I think it just is what it is at this age!! But maybe someone else will have some good tips for both of us!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Wishing you all a very happy new year and that 2014 brings everything you wish for :D

Eeeeeeeeeek TRIX! Good luck for tomorrow. I cannot believe you are about to have a second haha, I can't even imagine it lol. Awwww newborn snuggles though... they went so fast last time. I have no advice really on the hitting. I tend to say no we don't hit mummy really firmly, then if she does it again, get low down and try to get eye contact and say no hitting that's not nice. And if she does it again I move away or pick her up and put her down away from me and say I've moved you away because you are hitting me, you don't hit people, it's not nice. That tends to result in some tears and a strop but then usually she either comes to me for a cuddle or will get distracted by something and stop. I'm sure you've tried that anyways, thankfully Erin doesn't seem to do it too often and generally this works for now for us although i'm dreading when it doesn't!!! Also....yes you are mad for going to the next sales heavily pregnant haha

Stranj, that was lovely what you said. I feel really fortunate for having met all you ladies on here too, what a lovely little group we have.

Hope you all had a good Christmas and new years? We had a lovely time, I can't wait for next year when Erin understands it all even more. So exciting. 

Would love to see a few xmas piccies if anyone gets the chance. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Trix, can't wait to hear news...best wishes for as easy as possible time

Love to all x


----------



## _dreamer_

Thought I'd just post a few of mine from December. The first 3 are professional ones. The 4th is on boxing day (Trix the outfit is from Dunnes from OH's aunt who lives in Ireland), and the last one is of xmas eve...she really wanted Rudolphs carrot haha


----------



## _dreamer_

And here's a few from the last 2 Christmases haha!!!


----------



## trixie79

Ah your so good getting photos up!!! To be honest I don't think we took many photos this year, not sure why, guess I was too interested in getting to the sales!!!!!!


I feel so lucky to have met you guys!!! Friends forever! We will soon be asking advice on teenage strops!!!

Wish me luck today's the big day!!! Oh god I feel sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyL

I know it's been forever since I've posted, but wanted to wish you luck today trixie!! I'm at work now, so not much time to catch up. I'll try to catch up over the weekend! Get ready trixie....life with 2 is busy busy busy!!!


----------



## trixie79

Niamh Ellen Whelan born at 12:53pm today 6 lb 11 oz and I have another ginger baby!!!!

Spinal was bloody traumatic as he couldn't get it in and I was near hysterical. But they also gave me gas and air throughout to calm me down. 

Never again! 

Boy and girl enough for me!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Massive congratulations trix!!!!! To your hubby and to conor as well. Beautiful name. I'm so sorry to hear it was traumatic :( sounds awful. Wishing you a speedy recovery, look forward to hearing how conor gets on with meeting his new baby sister. Best wishes hun xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh congrats trixie!!! I've been thinking of you all day!! So glad you and baby are safe! I hope you get some rest (ha ha like that will happen!)
Can someone tell me how to pronounce the name? I haven't seen it before! But I'm sure it is beautiful!!! Can't wait to hear the updates!

Happy new year everyone!! Dreamer your pics are absolutely gorgeous! Erin is is going to be quite the heart breaker!!! It brought tears to my eyes seeing the progression. I really can't believe how fast they grow. I wish we had them for a little more time at this age! I will try and post some pics later! 

So good to hear from you Ladyl!! Can't wait to get an update! Would love to see some pics! 

Hope you are all well ladies!!! I got a pos opk on cd 12 yesterday..quite a surprise as I am usually a cd16-18 ovulator. We started bding yesterday morning but this on demand bding is no fun for either of us. Hope we did it enough to at least have a chance this month. Wasnt expecting a positive for another few days. 

Best wishes for 2014!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Well I'm home and still very sore! My back is killing me , must be from the failed attempts of the spinal, I hope that goes away? 

Stranje Niamh is pronounced neve like knee with a v at the end if that makes sense! It's Irish for beautiful an old mythical name , very common in ireland.

Good luck with the bding.


----------



## Claire1

Happy new year ladies! Here we are, start of another new year all together. I don't know what I would do without you all sometimes!

Aww, Congratulations Trixie! I hope you're feeling a little less sore. What did Connor make of baby Niamh? Lets hope you can get some pics up soon.
Niamh was our 2nd choice for Darcey, I LOVE that name. Its still on the backburner if we have another girl, but would spell it Nieve as I believe your way is the Irish way (obviously you being Irish) ha ha! How have you found it so far with two? Hope you're taking it as easy as can be for now!

Good luck Stranje, keep us posted! Also well done Giada, I think "no" is a very popular choice of words for little ones. There will be no stopping her now!

What beautiful pics Dreamer, Erin is so cute. You'll have to keep an eye on her! Its so lovely to see the progress, and many more to come!

Lady, great to hear from you. I look forward to catching up more when you have the time. Hope you and your little family are keeping well.

AFM, we had a very busy xmas and new year. Darcey had a great time and got to see lots of family we don't see very often. We had a week and a bit of different guests, so its quite nice to be back to normal now. 

Does anyone have big plans for 2014?

Here's a couple snaps from this year and one from last year!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh Trixie that is a beautiful name! I'm glad I asked as I would hage guessed the pronunciation completely differently! I hope your back is better? I remember being a bit sore after also. It's a big needle :wacko: I hope you are getting some rest!

Claire what beautiful pictures!! Look at her hair! It is so long! I notice with giada that if I pull all of her hair back she still looks like a baby. I do it often and pretend lol!

We had giada's second bday part a couple days ago. SHe isn't 2 til the 9th, but we celebrated it on Saturday. I can't believe it!! I will upload some pics of it later! I need to load them on my computer!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Congratulations trix!!!! She weighs the same as Frazer did.
Pictures mama!!!!

Happy belated Xmas and new year lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Claire1

Happy birthday to Giada, hope she's having a lovely day x


----------



## _dreamer_

Glad you're home Trix, hope your back is starting to feel a bit better?

Awww Claire, Darcey is such a beauty! She has so much hair! It's funny how hair can really make a toddler look older or younger. Erin is quite tall but has little hair so I think she looks younger. 

Happy birthday for yesterday to Giada! The big '2' hehe. Not long until Erin's now. Did Giada enjoy her party? What did you do?

Claire, our plans for 2014 are to buy a new house! Thinking of putting ours on the market at the beginning of May. Keeping an eye out at the moment to get an idea of what we're looking for and looking a bit at primary schools (gulp) to help decide on area. And then possibly think about number 2 towards the end of the year. What's your plans? x


----------



## Future Mama

Hi girls! I haven't been on this thread for a while and have tried to get caught up with everything that's been going on. Happy New Year to all of you, hope the year is off to a great start!

Congrats Trixie on the new baby! LOVE her name, it's beautiful! How are you feeling now that you have 2 little ones to take care of? I hope you're healing well and resting as much as possible.

Love the pictures of Darcey and Erin, both are adorable! I can't believe these babies are getting so big!

Stranje-Happy birthday to Giada! Did you have a big party for her? Would love to see some pictures! I noticed you were ttc again, have you tested yet this month? Good luck, I hope it happens sooner than later for you!

Afm, I'm pregnant....again:) I had a miscarriage in October and am 5 weeks pregnant today. I had some testing done because of my recurrent losses and found that I have a clotting disorder that they think were causing them. So for now I have to give myself daily injections of Lovenox (a blood thinner) to prevent clots from forming between the placenta and my uterus. It was really difficult to do the first couple times, but I've become a pro at it. Going in next week for my first ultrasound:)

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations Future! Lovely news, I'm also pleased to hear they got to the bottom of your problem. Keep us posted!

Trixie, How are you doing? Busy I'm sure!

Stranje, when are you due to test...fingers crossed!

Dreamer, I hope you get to buy your new house. Hope yours sales quickly when needed. We don't have any major plans as such, but hopefully ttc no2 around summer time. I feel quite excited about it, though I can imagine it will be hard work, but can't be that hard or else people wouldn't do it, ha ha. I'm such a worrier. I worried so much about having Darcey and coping, but it was fine and I need not have worried. I feel so blessed to have a beautiful healthy daughter! 
Hope everyone else is keeping well?


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls, things are going great, apart from the 2 year tantrums!!! I sometimes forget I have Niamh as she sleeps eats poos and is so quiet!!! So far!!!

Conor is not sleeping well and is so attached to oh thatim actually glad he is back to work;) 

When I get a chance I'll put up some photos..

Congrats future I hope all goes well for you.

Girls your wee girls are adorable 

Must figure out how to put up pictures!!!


----------



## Claire1

Great to hear from you Trixie, lovely to hear Niamh is being so good. I guess it's understandable for Connor to be having a few tantrums. Has he been jealous at all? Look after yourself x


----------



## StranjeGirl

So excited for you future!!! You really deserve an easy and smooth pregnancy. I can't imagine how scary it must be to give yourself injections!! But I bet it is a big relief that they found a reason for all the issues you have had to deal with in past pregnancies. I hope you get to see a heart beat at your appt!! How far along will you be on the day of your appt? 

Trixie when is conor's bday?? Isn't it around now? Happy birthday to conor! I'm glad you and Niamh are doing well! Giada is not sleeping well at all either. She gets up every night and comes in our bed. I guess I am going to have to keep taking her back to her room. It's hard when you are tired. I wouldn't mind if it is once and a while, bit it is happening almost every night for the past couple weeks. Strangely she slept perfectly fine for the prior 2 weeks. 

Her bday party was a lot of fun. So sad to see her grow up so quickly. I've got some pics on my computer so I will upload them now. I did a ladybug theme, so I made her a ladybug cake and some cupcakes. We were lucky to have really warm weather. It's been hot here for the past month. Very unusual winter weather.

So it's another BFN for me this cycle :( I have positive hopes about the next cycle, but this past cycle was very very odd for me. First off I ovulated on cd 13, which I have never ovulated that early. Typically I am around cd 16. I got major sore boobs and cramping right after O- not usual for me (well maybe the minor cramps but not sore boobs that early) My chart looks terrible. It hasn't been dropping when AF starts til a couple days into it. I read something about it could mean a cyst, so I really hope not. My chart didn't raise as much as normal and my temps have been totally flat. Today is 15 dpo and I have absolutely no signs of AF. No sore boobs at all (usually this is when they come) and no cramping etc. BFN, so I know I am not pg. I took b 100 complex this cycle, so maybe that is what the changes were about? I already have a 14 day luteal phase, so I hope it isn't even longer now. Maybe I should cut down on the bcomplex? Anyway, on to next cycle. All of a sudden I so badly want to be pregnant again. Not so much to be pregnant, but we really want a second now and I just want to know it is possible. I will be 39 in 10 days so I guess I am just freaking out. Sorry about the rant. I promised myself that I would cut down on obsessing this month! Going to find some things go distract me and relax me!

Hope everyone else is well!
 



Attached Files:







P1010439.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7









P1010448.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









P1010458.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









photo-1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1









photo-2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## trixie79

Thanks Claire, Conor hasn't been jealous at all he's taking it really well. I suppose I constantly talked abt the baby when I was pregnant so that has helped. He's just a nightmare to get to bed!!! My advise to you all is keep your cot if they aren't tall enough to climb out!!!!the bed is a whole new ball game!

Stranje gapped belated bday to giada!!! Conor's was today! The big two!!!!
We just had a family dinner so nothing to major!!cant believe he is two....

Is there a chance you got a false neg????


----------



## _dreamer_

Congratulations futuremama! Is everything going well? Lovely to hear from you and praying for a sticky little bean. 

Hows things trix, has conor become a bit more of a mommys boy again? Happy belated birthday to him.

Beautiful pics stranj, giada is adorable, looks like she had a good birthday. Good luck for ttc! Fimgers crossed for you hun.

We've had a letter through for erins 2 year development review with 2 questionnaires to fill in. We have to change the date though as I'm in chicago US for a week with work then (eek going to miss my baby so much). Cant believe she is 2 on friday! 

Bit of news, we had our house valued on friday and he reckons its worth a LOT more than we thought!!! So we've gone for it and stuck it on the market!!!! We reckon its over priced but even if we come down 10 grand its still 15 grand more than we thought. Anyway we'll see what happens not in a rush so will see if we can the higher amount. Only issue is we're still waiting to hear on my oh's job whether he'll get a 15% paycut or not so that's going to dictate the price of the house we're looking for. We'll hopefully know in 4 weeks. The estate agents know this and said they'll just make it clear we havent found anything yet to potential buyers.

how is everyone doing? Good weekends I hope


----------



## trixie79

No dreamer he is daddy daddy daddy!!!!! Ah well, it gives me a break!!! 

That's great that your house is worth a little more, esp in this climate. I hope it sells quickly for you and you find your dream home. I hope that oh doesn't get too much off a pay cut. Wat job does he do. My oh is a plastering contractor in Dublin, work is picking up a little for him now. My boss asked me yesterday when I was coming back to work lol, eh just had a baby!!! I hope to take 6 months but if we win the lotto I'll take a year!!! 

Niamh is doing well but fussing abit at nite! But I'm still knackered!

Need to get contraception sorted out, wat all did you guys use???


----------



## Claire1

That's great dreamer, I hope you can get what your after and oh's pay is ok... Good luck! 

Good luck to you too stranje, it's hard not to get caught up in it! I'm sure it will happen soon enough. I'm looking forward to trying soon too ( well, in the summer) but I'm already thinking about it loads. 

Good to hear from you Trixie, I found the first 3 months hard with lack of sleep and feeding etc. Are you breast feeding? Was it a hard transition going from 1 to 2?
Regarding contraception, I have the mirena coil and have to say I'm really happy with it and will deffinatly go for it again! Completely hassle free for 5yrs, great!
I hope Conor starts showing you some mummy love soon, I'm sure it's just a phase. 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is everyone???

Dreamer any word on your house? That is so exciting that it got appraised for more? Any word on DH's job? Hope you get good news for both! Happy bday to Erin!!!!

How are you trixie?? We used pull out until after ovulation. I was tracking my cycle pretty well though and that can be a pain sometimes! How are you feeling??

Claire how exciting that you are thinking of ttc in the summer! Would you like 2 or more than 2 eventually?

Well I am in the tww again and testing on valentines day! I feel a bit down as I think my hormones are messed up. I keep getting ewcm in the tww. Not sure if it is the supplements I am taking or what, but my boobs are also getting sore very early. This time they started the day of O!!! I am worried it is too much estrogen and low progesterone so I am 3 dpo today and started some over the counter progesterone cream. Not sure if it was just coincidence, but my soreness went away within an hour of putting the cream on. Then I got a bunch of cm, but it was ewcm mixed with creamy, rather than just clear. So maybe it is making a difference, but I'm also feeling down and irritable tonight like af is coming....I wonder if it is the cream wearing off. You are supposed to use it twice a day so maybe I will put it on now and see if it helps my mood. Ugh I hate ttc!!! Thank goodness I have one already because otherwise I would be even more of a nutcase! 

How is everyone else?? Any updates future???


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> How is everyone???
> 
> Dreamer any word on your house? That is so exciting that it got appraised for more? Any word on DH's job? Hope you get good news for both! Happy bday to Erin!!!!
> 
> How are you trixie?? We used pull out until after ovulation. I was tracking my cycle pretty well though and that can be a pain sometimes! How are you feeling??
> 
> Claire how exciting that you are thinking of ttc in the summer! Would you like 2 or more than 2 eventually?
> 
> Well I am in the tww again and testing on valentines day! I feel a bit down as I think my hormones are messed up. I keep getting ewcm in the tww. Not sure if it is the supplements I am taking or what, but my boobs are also getting sore very early. This time they started the day of O!!! I am worried it is too much estrogen and low progesterone so I am 3 dpo today and started some over the counter progesterone cream. Not sure if it was just coincidence, but my soreness went away within an hour of putting the cream on. Then I got a bunch of cm, but it was ewcm mixed with creamy, rather than just clear. So maybe it is making a difference, but I'm also feeling down and irritable tonight like af is coming....I wonder if it is the cream wearing off. You are supposed to use it twice a day so maybe I will put it on now and see if it helps my mood. Ugh I hate ttc!!! Thank goodness I have one already because otherwise I would be even more of a nutcase!
> 
> How is everyone else?? Any updates future???

I'm sorry you're having a hard time, trust me I know how it is. I don't know much about hormones etc but it sounds like the progesterone is working. I know what you mean about atleast having one baby, I was a lot crazier ttc with Maya than this time around. Hope you get your bfp really soon! 

I had an ultrasound a couple days ago, baby measured right at 8 weeks with a strong heartbeat of 150bpm. So relieved for now, next appt is next week.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh future that is fantastic news!!!! I can't imagine how scary this early pregnancy stuff must be with all that you have been through, but I am so happy that it sounds like they finally figured out what you needed to make this go smoothly! How is it taking the injections? And how are you feeling? I'm SO happy for you!!! Can't wait to hear the updates! Any gut feelings on girl or boy?? I can't remember what heartbeat numbers go with girl and which ones go with boy...I'll have to look it up!


----------



## trixie79

I think it's 140 for girl 120 for boy lol!!

I'm so glad your doing well future keep us posted!

Niamh is great, has thrush though and a chest infection but apart from that;)
She eats well ( cow and gate) and sleeping 8:30 till 2:30 ish and the fussy after that! But sleeps most of the day!!! Totally different to Conor .

Finding one/to two easy actually and can't believe that I'm saying that, it has it's moments but Conor has been great and I suppose because she has been good it seems ok at the minute. Takes abit longer to get outta the house though!! I actually can't rem wat it was like with me and Conor and wonder how I used to spend my time. 

I defo recommend it to you all though cause I'm totally in love with being a mum of two!


----------



## StranjeGirl

That's fantastic trixie!!!! Sounds like you and the kids are adjusting so well!!! 

Might be another girl with that heartbeat future!!! 

Took giada to something called "my gym" today. It's an hour class with others her age. She loved it an loved being around all the kids, but would not cooperate at circle time. I almost started crying and left. All the other kids were sitting there nicely with their moms- some were totally participating and others were just sitting there watching. Giada was squirming an squirming and having a fit because she wanted to go run around. I know it was only her first time and the others have been coming forever, but I am seriously dreading going back! She kept wanting to touch the other kids. I don't know why she does this. She wants to put her hand on their chest or grab their arm. She is gentle, but obviously most of the other children are not happy about her grabbing them. Well she is definitely not showing social signs of autism, so I guess I should be happy about that lol.

I'm testing on valentines day which will be 13 dpo. I don't have any symptoms so I'm scared to test, but wish me luck!!

Hope everyone else is well!!!


----------



## trixie79

I took Conor to play group today as well and he wouldn't leave my side....I guess it just takes them time to get used to it!!! 

Good luck for tomorrow. I got the depo injection from the docs so just need to book in to the nurse to get it. It lasts for 3 months. Just hope I'm not preggers now cause still no period....but I guess that will take time too!!!


----------



## Claire1

Trixie it's lovely to hear how well things ard going. Sounds liked everyone is happy xnd content. 
Stranje, dd would have been exactly the same! She will probably get better with time. Oh and in answer to a question you asked I think 2 children would be enough for me. How about everyone else? 

So lovely to hear things are going well future. Keep us posted!

Good luck for v day stranje x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh my gosh Trixie that would be crazy if you were pg again!!! I was too scared to have sex until 8 weeks pp lol! 

CLaire I think I want 2 also. Every once and a while I feel like I want 3 but dh says no...he's thinking of the financial piece. Plus I'm already 39 so we will be lucky if have 2!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ugh I'm so upset ladies! Major bfn at 13dpo!!! Boooo!!! I'm debating if I should try something new like soy this cycle, or take a break from supplements and test my hormones. I hate ttc!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Oh dear, sorry stranje :( are you using the cbfm? I never really knew what benefit soy provides? Can you remember what you did when you got your bfp with Giada?


For the uk ladies one born every min starts on 24/2, I love it. Will def be broody then!!


----------



## trixie79

Oh Stranje I'm sorry but don't be disheartened, I just takes time. I think it took me 9 months for Niamh but I was on the pill after Conor so it took a while for my cycles to get back to normal. I got preg on 2nd cycle using CBFM with her, so I would defo get the machine out!!!

Think I'm getting my period now, very brown. 6 weeks postnatal last Thursday so it's abt time!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks for the support ladies! I ordered more cbfm sticks and I will look into those moon cups claire! They are the things that you insert when on your period right? I think here they might be soft cups? It's worth a try!! ANyone know how to reset the monitor?

Ok ladies, I must tell you what happened. I've had to find a babysitter ever since moving away from family in august. I"ve had pretty bad luck. One of them that started with us last october seemed pretty good. She was pretty punctual and always talked about all the fun things she did while I was gone. I am usually only gone for a couple hours and never at meal time. I really treated this sitter like family. Bought her lunch and dinner a couple times when I had her come when my back was out and I couldn't move around etc. ANd she is 28, not a teenager or anything. Anyway, she took a full time job somewhere but I was still using her on saturdays and sometimes on mondays since it was her day off. THe next sitter was awesome and I noticed how much giada seemed to like the new girl as opposed to this other one. Unfortunately giada doesn't talk so I couldn't ask her about it. The new girl had to move out of state :( So I was using the last one on mondays more often. A couple things weren't sitting right with me and dh, and it was starting to bother me that she would eat a lot while here watching giada. I always told her to help herself to anything, but I wasn't expecting her to cook herself meals at 3 in the afternoon :wacko: I was wondering what giada was doing while this girl is taking time cook herself something, eat it and then wash the dishes- and I am only gone for a couple hours max! So we put up a nanny cam. THe first time we didn't have it mounted on the wall and when we checked in she was eating a pear and also feeding the same pear that she was biting to giada. I didn't like the fact that giada was sharing saliva with the girl- you know what I mean? THen the camera was moved and we couldn't see anything. She must have picked it up and repositioned it. WHen we got home we said hello and then she finally said "uh I noticed a camera" and pointed to it. It was in a tone that made me feel like I had to explain myself. SO I told her that I've had it and use it as a baby monitor (which is true) It really bothered me that she questioned me on it in that tone of voice. So dh had the day off monday and we decided to have her come and we now had the camera on the wall so she couldn't move it. She came over and as usual giada did not seem thrilled to see her (and she was always happy to see the other girl and after a few min would take her hand to to play..she has never done this with this girl) We left at 2:45 and it was a beautiful sunny day and giada tried to follow us outside and the sitter made a comment of that they would go for a walk. Well dh and I get to coffee and about 15 min after we left we turned on and looked at the nanny cam and there is the sitter sitting on the couch, tv on (she knows I don't want the tv on) feet and shoes up on my couch and she was finishing off a bag of corn chips that she found in our cupboard. SHe was feeing giada the corn chips and the next thing i know giada has the bag of chips and is helping herself while this girl is texting on the phone. She knows i don't feed giada junk and I don't give her corn chips because even I have gotten them stuck in my throat before- she had also tried to give giada a raw baby carrot the previous week and didn't think twice about it being a choking hazard. I'm sure she would be fine, but the reason I don't have people here at meal time is because I don't want to risk her choking and me not being here. ANyway, so dh decides to go pay her a surprise visit. Well she had the door latched and by the time she opened it she had turned off the tv and gotten rid of the bag of chips. So he said he had forgotten something he needed and grabbed something and left. After he leaves she goes in our cupboard and gets a box of crackers and eats the rest of them. Meanwhile I couldn't see giada. This girl then again sits on the couch, feet and shoes up, tv on again and then gets on the phone. THis went on for half and hour and I finally realized from a few words I could make out over the camera, that giada was at the table in her chair(out of camera view) and she had given her the whole container of baby puffs. Giada sat there eating baby puffs for over half an hour while this girl lay on the couch watching tv and talking on the phone. So by this time she had been at our house for about an hour and 10 minutes and all she did was lay on our couch watching tv and on phone, eat our food, and feed giada a bunch of junk to keep her quiet. I couldn't wait any longer- I stormed in on her and went off on her and told her I was watching her the whole time-and I obviously told her i wouldn't be using her anymore and how hurt I was as I treated her like family. I'm so mad because I actually payed her when she arrived because I was going to be going to the chiropractor at 4:30 and dh was going to be going home at that time. She went straight the the bank and cashed the check and then took herself off the care.com website where I found her as she probably knew I would leave her a bad review- which I was going too. Sorry for the long post, but ugh!!! i just needed to get that off my chest. It's so hard to find someone good!!!


----------



## trixie79

Omg that's awful. It's terrible when you trust someone. Conor loves going to the childminders and talks about her all the time. In fact him and Niamh are staying at hers overnight sat week as we are going to a wedding. I'd be devastated if she was neglecting them but because he loves her so much I think I can rest easy. I really don't know how the bad ones keep getting work. Really though if your going to be a child minder you need to have it in your blood. She obviously doesn't and I'm so glad you caught her. Fair play to you. I'd have reported her to the police for neglect!!!!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

It makes such a difference when they can talk!! The only reason I suspected something is because giada would get excited when the other sitter came and would grab her hand to go play. Sometimes she even got really upset when she left. This never happened with this other girl! How is donors speech? Giada has finally picked up some words, but the progress is really slow. She can probably say about 15 words and does a bunch of animal noises and signs. But honestly she still mostly points to tell me what she wants. So glad you have a good person trixie. It makes such a difference to have someone you trust!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hello ladies! 

I can't believe it's been almost a month since my last post whoops. 

Stranj, I'm sorry about your BFN. Here's for next month. That's such a horrible situation regarding the babysitter, makes me so upset to think of Erin being treated like that by someone that you trust to look after them. I'm so glad that you've found out. I really hope you can find someone who you can trust and will treat her well.

Can you maybe ask around on who other people in your neighbourhood/toddler groups use for some personal recommendations or call up to your local daycare center and explain your situation and ask if any of the staff do babysitting, or put up an ad there? It's hard with our parents being abroad, but I'm so lucky with my friends (we live in the town I went to school near so old school friends are all nearby), they are fantastic with Erin. None of them have children yet so it's such a novelty for them, they love her to bits and do so much with her. My closest friend works at the nursery she attends so I 110% trust her with Erin, and although the others have no real experience they really try their best. I had to go to Chicago for a week 8th-15th Feb, and due to OH's shifts, various friends helped out. One had her overnight and did loads of drawing, painting, playdough, took Erin to her parents farm and downloaded Peppa Pig to the Ipad so she had something to watch before bed. I really hope you can find someone who can help you out in the same way. 

Aw Claire, I love one born every minute, can't wait!!!

Soooooooooooooo we've sold our house and just today had an offer accepted to buy one!!!! Hooray, very exciting. We're looking to move in June! It's not out to a village location like we were sort of hoping, but it's a lot larger than we could have got in a village so we've made that compromise. Once we're in I'll post some pics!

We had Erin's 2 yr development review on Wed, and it was a bit of a disaster. I lost the questionnaires I'd filled out, and so had to re-do them just before the appointment. There was a couple of questions which I had not gotten Erin to try (due to losing the form and forgetting) so didn't know if she could do them, and left it blank for discussion. She's got a bad cold and a slight eye infection, and as soon as we went into the health visitors office, she was awful, crying, clinging, asking for chocolate buttons (argh!), refusing to do anything, wouldn't stand on the scales, was saying go home the whole time - I'd written that she was a delight to be around, really funny and a real character.... She's asked to come see us in 3 months just to make sure that she can do the two things I didn't mark off as a formality, but she's not concerned because she scored highly in everything else. I just felt like a terrible parent, feeling like she was judging how I was dealing with Erin, you can't help but feel that you are being looked at as a parent. I know you're a health visitor Trix lol! Do you get situations like that a lot?

Hope everyone is doing well, and all the little ones are too xx


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies can't believe no ones been on in 2 weeks! Guess everyone is so busy with all these amazing little people! Hope you're all well :) xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Dreamer!

I have been on but I've been on the ttc boards trying to figure out how to get pregnant lol!! I am 7 dpo today and my temps have been completely flat at 97.9 for the last 7 days!! I went in for a progesterone and estrogen test today to make sure my levels are ok for ttc. Congrats on the house sale and purchase!!!!! That is fantastic! Can't wait to see pics!!!

How is everyone else?? Giada has been picking up words! Probably about 25-30 now, yay! I hope it continues!


----------



## _dreamer_

Awww bless ya stranj. What does level temps mean? Is that not a good sign? I hope it happens soon for you. Fantastic on giadas words!!! Once they get started it soon picks up pace!!! Did you manage to find anyone more trustworthy to sit for you? X


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls I'm sorry I've been missing in action...I'm so bloody busy these days and constantly feel like I'm trying to get one of them to sleep!!!!

Niamh has been abit grisly but still better than Conor ever was. Sleeping at night to!!! Teething early which is hell! 

Conor is still good just has his bad days and don't worry dreamer Conor can be a nightmare going for apt too!!!just the other day he took a total strop in the post office and I had to carry him upside down down the road to the car crying!!! Me too it was awful!!!! 

Congrats on the house dreamer... 

Dying wit the cold.... Not nice!


----------



## trixie79




----------



## trixie79

Finally some photos!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## trixie79

Too cute!!!


Stranje how's ttc?????


----------



## Claire1

Aww lovely to see some pics trixie. Don't think I've seen a photo of you. What adorable little ones you have. So cute! 

Congrats on the house dreamer. I really wouldn't worry about that your visit. Darcey ALWAYS has melt downs. She would probably be the same. 

How are your temps looking now stranje? Any luck with a new sitter?

Hope everyone else is keeping well.


----------



## trixie79

Argh.... Conor got food poisoning! If I see one more poo I'll cry!!!!!


----------



## Claire1

trixie79 said:


> Argh.... Conor got food poisoning! If I see one more poo I'll cry!!!!!

Omg! Poor little mite. Where did he get that from? Bless him xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

What beautiful pics trixie!!! THe kids are both darling and you look fantastic!!! So sorry about the food poisoning :( Do you know what it was from? Did you or OH get it? I hope it clears soon.

I have two new sitters...one that is coming a couple days a week for a few hours and one who is coming as a backup if I need someone. So far so good! ANother bfn for me this month :growlmad: I had some blood work done. I got my estrogen and progesterone tested after ovulation last cycle and all looked good, and I did fsh, estrogen and lh on day 2 or 3 of this cycle. It was ok. Nothing wonderful, but not terrible either. I think the biggest factor is I'm 39 and it might just take some time to catch a good egg. I'm also bleeding all month due to my cervical ectropian so not sure if that makes it worse. We are going to get dh tested just in case but hopefully this will happen soon! I am very impatient!!

HOw is everyone else doing? I imagine very busy running around after little ones!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Oh no trix how is conor now? Hope it didnt spread around you all. Fab pictures, beautiful ones of you and your lo's are such cuties. Conor looks so Irish hehe. 

Stranj, so glad you've found some people to sit for you and they've heen working out well, long may it continue. I'm sorry to hear you've had another bfn. How many cycles was it with giada for you? I hope it happens soon for you :) 

no real news on the house yet, paperwork is all going through. Had a few problems due to the investment property we own and the fact i got a big bonus in december and February, my student loan payments rocketed and they've held that against us, but wont take into account the bonus as its not fixed, which is not fair to me, you cant take one but not the other! Erin did her first wee on the potty last night, I was so proud! We've been putting it out at bathtime and shes sat on it reluctantly but last night was the first time she put any effort in. I popped out the room not thinking she'd go, and she carried it through saying mommy I did wee wee...and she had!!!


----------



## trixie79

Ah well done erin.....Conor has done lots of pees and poos on the toilet and says bye bye poo poo which is so cute but we only do it in the morning and at night, he is very stubborn though so we only let him on it if he wants, the pees are easier!! The poos not so much, he says poo poo every time he goes in his nappy though and then hides so I know he is ready but he must poo abt 6 times a day so it's hard to keep up.....don't think this is normal and must speak to the doc abt it!!! 

The food poisoning we think he got from Mac Donald's last wed, not sure though, but that's the only different food he has had. God it was running out of him, the poos went from 6- at least12 in one day!!!

On a different note, is anyone watching hostages on channel 5 with Toni Colette?? I absolutely love and has replaced sat nites out!!!!

Keep going Stranje it will happen soon for you. X

Conor in tipp this weekend with oh....so just us girls at home, Niamh is sleeping all nite from 7 till 7 only waking from 5 ish for her dummy.... It's bliss!!! Conor still wakes at 6am he's my little alarm clock!!! Her hair is also getting redder!!! So she's looking very Irish too!!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Happy UK mothers day ladies, hope you all have a lovely day!

Trix...that's a lotta poopy nappies! Erin is a 1 a day girl most days. Very affected by her diet though, sometimes constipated, sometimes very loose and sometimes 'normal'. Great that he goes on the toilet lots though :) Nope I've not seen hostages, will have to give it a go. Watching walking dead at the moment then I think we have some revolution to watch.


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls had to take Conor to the dr this morning. He is getting night sweats really bad.... He is just saturated by abt 10 pm. The dr had to get blood but none came and Conor is totally traumatised!!!!! Have to take him to the paed ward tomorrow for more!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh no trixie I am so sorry :(( Did the dr have any ideas what it could be? I hope he is better soon and that the process isn't too bad. You must be exhausted. Please keep us updated :hugs::hugs:


----------



## _dreamer_

:( oh poor Conor and poor you Trix. Hows he doing now? 

Hows things with you stranj and everyone else xxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

How is conor trixie!!!

Well I am happy to report that I got a bfp this morning!!! I am in shock as I have spent the past 2 days crying convinced I have endometriosis. Plus my uncle passed away 2 days ago and today would have been his bday, so I was feeling down. I took a test later this afternoon and the line was slightly lighter, so I hope it is not a CP. I guess time will tell, but at least sperm met egg!!

How is every else??


----------



## Future Mama

StranjeGirl said:


> How is conor trixie!!!
> 
> Well I am happy to report that I got a bfp this morning!!! I am in shock as I have spent the past 2 days crying convinced I have endometriosis. Plus my uncle passed away 2 days ago and today would have been his bday, so I was feeling down. I took a test later this afternoon and the line was slightly lighter, so I hope it is not a CP. I guess time will tell, but at least sperm met egg!!
> 
> How is every else??


Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you!! Don't worry about the lighter test in the afternoon, fmu is always the best for good lines. So when is your due date?? I'm just so excited for you!!! I can't wait to hear all the updates!

We found out a few weeks ago via the harmony blood test at 12 weeks that we're having a boy! My husband is just so excited to have a son! I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thank you future!!! I will test again in the morning. I had actually emptied my bladder and then decided to test so I made some more come out 20 min later before drinking anything. My afternoon urine was pretty concentrated, but maybe just not as much? The control line is also darker on the first test. Oh well either way it's a good start!

A boy!!!!! That is fantastic future!!! How exciting to have one of each!! How are you feeling in general?? How big is your bump? 

My edd is Christmas eve LOL. It is seriously the last date I would pick, but I'll take it!!! 

I'm excited to tell dh tonight! He is SO sick of hearing me complain about not being pregnant!


----------



## Claire1

Oh wow!!! Congratulations stranje, I've been thinking about you! How exciting! Were you on time with giada? You could possibly be late? 

Also congratulations future, how lovely that you will have one of each, when are you due? 

How is Conor trixie? 

How is the house stuff is coming along dreamer? 

As for me, nothing really going on. Lo is doing well. We have her 2yr check soon so fingers crossed she behaves!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks Claire!!! Unfortunately my tests are not getting darker :( Maybe it is just early. I was induced a couple days past my due date with giada, so hopefully I will be a little late if this one sticks too!

We are doing giada's 2 year check at the end of the month, a bit late. I'm sure she will be a nightmare lol. She still isnt talking so he may refer us to speech. I hope yours goes well!!


----------



## Claire1

How's it going stranje? Are the tests darker now? X


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies did you all have a good easter break? 

Stranj do you get a scan soon to find out if all is ok? 

Claire did you have Darceys 2 year check? How was it? House stuff is all going fine, so much paperwork at the moment, roughly looking at 30th june to move hopefully.

My brother is coming over from oz on 2nd may to try to get into the royal marines! All is good with Erin, shes a funny, cheeky little thing, such a character. 

Hows everyone?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Dreamer I hope everything goes smoothly!! I know how stressful it can get. Glad you have a bit of time to prepare! How nice that you will get to see your brother!! I wonder how Erin will adjust?

Claire, yes my tests did get darker! Im a bit upset as we finally have those clearblue week estimators here in the US and mine should have turned 3+ weeks yesterday and it didn't :( Others have said that they aren't that great and it can take a bit longer than expected, so hopefully it will turn soon! How are you doing?

Where is everyone!! Where is trixie? Haven't gotten an update on how conor is feeling??


----------



## Claire1

Don't worry stranje, I'm sure it will show soon. I have also heard they aren't great. Are you booked in did scan? When is you edd?

We're good thanks, D's check isn't until June! It got cancelled and put back. I'm not overly worried about anything, she's very reluctant to learn colours but can count to 15! I don't understand her sometimes, lol. I keep thinking about Ttc but think we're going to leave it for a while, maybe after we move in oct? 

Hope you have a fab time with your brother, hopefully the weather will bd nice for you. 

Trixie, how's things?


----------



## Claire1

Sorry just remembered your due date is Xmas eve!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hey claire, maybe we'll end up ttc same sort of time! Exciting. Thats great Darcey can count to 15. Erin counts to 11 but always misses 2. She has found it hilarious today calling me mum instead of mummy. Mum, mum, you're mum haha, mum come me, mum I have my water hehe. I don't like it lol makes her seem too grown but but it has been funny. 

Aw stranj sounds stressful, hope you get a scan or something soon to make sure all is fine. Im sure it is, I think the clearblue indicators can be a bit inaccurate.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Thanks ladies!! I got my 3+ today at 5+2, so yay! I didn't check yesterday. ALthough my wondfo looked lighter today than 3 days ago. I hate this!!! The wondfos are kinda crappy though. I've taken 2 with the same urine and gotten very different results. 

Can't believe your LO's can count!!!! Giada knows her basic colors now, but can't count. She just keeps saying one, two, one two. At least she is saying something lol! Have her appt next week! HOw cute she is calling you mum! Can't believe how much they are all growing!

My first doctors appt is may 8th at 7+2. Seems like an eternity!


----------



## Claire1

That's great stranje, hope u can relax a little more now. Your docs app will be here before you know it! 
That's great giada knows her colours, darcey is reluctant to learn them! 

Yes dreamer, I forgot u were going to try later in the year, hope we can be bump buddy's again. We will prob start around October time once we're settled. How about u? 
Darcey also thinks it's funny to call me mum too, not all the time luckily!


----------



## _dreamer_

Didn't realise you were moving too claire, are you moving far? I don't think we'll be ttc until after Christmas but you never know lol. Be lovely to be bump buddies again.

fantastic you got your 3+ stranj! Bet you cant wait for your doc app.


----------



## Claire1

J


----------



## Fizzio

Just popping by briefly ladies. I hope you are all ok. One day i might find time to come back more regularly! Hands currently full with 2! Baby Oliver was born on March 12th weighing 8lb 6. Had a planned section, much much better experience than Amber's birth. One of each, family now complete!
xx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh congrats fizzio!!!!! So glad you and oliver and safe and well. I'm sure you will be busy for a while but please update when you have a chance! Hoping you get some good sleep very soon, and hope you have some time to take care of yourself!!

I love older houses claire! They have so much charm! THe one we moved from was from the 1920's. It was very small but sooo cute. We couldn't afford the older ones when we moved, so ours now isn't as cute, but it does have a little more room, so I guess I can't complain. I do hate moving though...hopefully it will go smoothly for both you and dreamer!!


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations fizzio! Hope things are going well, those first few weeks are tough. How lovely to have one of each.


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls sorry it's been ages!!! Conor's tests came back for abnormalities in the white blood cell count . High leukocytes low neutrofils . So they have been redone so I'm waiting on results... I'm so busy a the mo and have to get dinner on.... I'll catch up later.... Promise!!!!!

Omg Stranje I'm so chuffed for you!! Congrats.... 

Fizzio I said my family was complete now I'm thinking of going again!!!!! 
Congrats I'm delighted fir you xxx

In a bit guys xxxx


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh trixie i hope everything is ok with conor :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## trixie79

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been on as much these days but I've been so busy with two it's unreal. My days are structured around trying to get the both of them to sleep!!!!!

Conor is great and can have a full conversation with you, he is so funny, slightly hyper and a wee dote!!! Pure ginger!! I have to wait till Monday to get the blood results and the consultant will call me hopefully. But he is well just the night sweats and constant colds!!!

Sorry I haven't caught up to date with everything but will soon!! 

Niamh is teething bad and is off her milk a little but totally thriving. She is 18 weeks and pure ginger and smiley and I'm totally in love with both off them!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## trixie79

Me and my wee pumpkin:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Claire1

They are soooo cute! Great to hear you're doing well. Fingers crossed for the results. 

Stranje how are you feeling?


----------



## StranjeGirl

Oh trixie they are adorable!!!! Please keep us upated on conor. Did Niahm catch anything...I hope not! I can't believe conor is talking!!! I hope giada is close behind! She has about 60 words right now and just recently has said bye bye mama or bye bye dada a couple times. I hope this is the start of her putting words together. She is still behind, but doctor said to wait a few months as she is progressing at a normal rate, just started late . 

I have been feeling SO sick!!!! I have also had bleeding, so hopefully everything is ok. First ultrasound went well at 7 weeks, and next one is next week, so I hope the baby is still there and growing! 

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## trixie79

Results came back clear, he's for review in July so all good!!!!


----------



## trixie79

Stranje I hope all ok with the baby, 

Conor is talking loads, in fact I can't get him to shut up, he's very boisterous at the minute, hitting me and hitting Niamh but it's just a phase. 

All children talk at different times...rem Conor wasn't talking hardly at xmas!!! 
My fav is " this way , no that way" no mammy this way"!! And he says " no con cor!! If anything is Niamh's and runs away with it. He also says yeah yeah yeah yeah in a row like his dad, real irish!!!


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls how are you all doing??


----------



## Hispirits

Hi girls!
Gosh time flies when you have a baby eh?
Congratulations to all the mummy's who have had or are now expecting a baby!

Hope you are all doing well and your babies are good too.

Frazer was 1 1st May, how quick has that gone?
He started walking at 11 months and is developing really well. 

I'll try to get back on for a real chat soon.

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Claire1

All good here thanks. Darcey has her 2 1/4 year check today. Hopefully will be fine. I'm not concerned about anything. She is miss I dependant at the moment and hates the word no! She's so funny and very loving, kisses and cuddles all the time. We finally put her in a bed and actually was no bother! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies!!! Good here just crazy busy. Due to complete on the house sale next friday (13th!) although haven't yet exchanged contracts and still some things with the solicitors to sort. Hope it doesn't get delayed as we're going to be living out of boxes very soon. Just sold our couch set today so sitting on bean bags and dining chairs until they get picked up lol. Work is busy too, cant remember if I said but ive had a promotion plus waiting for a new starter to join so things are manic there too. Erin is doing well, shes a bit jekyl and Hyde at the mo, all laughing and fun one minute, strops and not listening the next. Bedtimes been bad the last 2 weeks and its mainly been me...oh does it tonight to give me a break and she goes straight down no prob. He says I need to get stricter and not let her walk over me...I think hes right but hard to admit! And do something about it! 

How are you stranj all well with the pregnancy? How did your review go claire? Wow hispirits I camt believe frazer is 1! Great to hear conors results came back clear trix


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies! So good to hear from all of you!

Hispirits can't believe frazer is 1!!! How time flies. He looks like an adorable toddler now! Where have our babies gone?? 

Claire how did the appt go? I'm sure everything went well! What size is her bed? Giada has a toddler bed (its just her old crib with the front off but a rail put on, so the same size as a crib mattress) but doesn't really sleep in it. She always ends up on the floor. She is a mover and I'm wondering if it is just too small for her now?

Congrats dreamer!!!! Friday the 13th!! You are more brave than me lol!! You must be going crazy. I remember moving here last year and living out of boxes. It was so stressful. I hope you guys get settled very soon!

How are the little ones trixie???

So things are good with me so far! I just got my blood work back that shows the baby has no signs of chromosomal issues like down syndrome or other trisomies, and it's a girl! Dh and I were secretely hoping for a boy to have the experience of both, but we are so happy to hear it's a healthy baby and I think a girl will be so fun for Giada! At first I was worried about competition, but I had always wanted a sister close to my age (mine is 13 years older) so I am happy she gets to experience that. I think it is funny because originally MIL had wanted 4 girls and she ended up with 4 boys (which she said worked out better...you always end up liking better what you get) and dh had originally wanted 2 boys and got 2 girls...which I think he will actually end up liking better because giada has him wrapped around her finger! At least MIL is now getting some granddaughters!

Hope all is well with everyone!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Great update stranj glad everything is going well. Did the bloodwork tests show girl? Lucky to kmow so early!!! We're now not moving next friday. People we're buying from have had the repossession they were buying fall through. They've found somewhere else but going to take at least another 6 weeks. Haven't found out yet how our buyers have taken it...hope fully ok and they wont pull out. 

Happy Friday everyone, have good weekends x


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls all good with us... I had the depo which dirt help with any weight loss and it's run out now thank god so I'm waiting for the coil,...anyone had it??? I've an apt on 26th June and I'm hoping not to get preg in between. Me and oh have had are ups and downs, I find having the 2 children stressful at times and find I do so much of the child rearing and house cleaning that it can annoy me sometimes, I guess I take it out on him.... He's a typical old irish farmer type and that gets to me too!!!! I hope we can work things out but it's hard going these days!!! I haven't told anyone but you lot and it's nice to get off my chest!!! 

We go to france on the 16 th for a week camping.... No tv , Internet !!! Just us and the kids so that will test us!!

Stranje congrats on a wee girl... They will be so close growing up. It's nice having a sister. 
Glad erin is doing well...bedtimes can be a bit of a nightmare for us too, I'm the boss so of course Conor is a daddy's boy!! ( that annoys me too) but hey someone has to be the parent!! 

Good luck on the 13th Claire.... How's things with your hubby going now??? 

Frazier is one?!?!?!?!? Omg, wer does time go... I feel it wasn't so long ago I was crying to you lot about the triplets!!! I'm so glad we have stayed in touch.... We will hopefully be writing like this when our kids go to college!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hello ladies, good to hear from you. 
Well, we had our appointment for Dd and it went really well. Shes ticking all the boxes and doing all the things that she should be. No concerns at all so I'm very pleased. 
Stranje, congratulations on the girl what wonderful news! It will be so lovely to have a sister growing up, they will hopefully play well together and will have a friend off life! I hope the rest of the pregnancy continues to go well. We also have a cot bed for dd, so basically the same as what you have. We also have a cot side. Luckily things are still going well at bed time and she seems happy with it.... Long may it continue! 

Dreamer, so sorry to hear your move has been postponed. I do hope that's the last of your complications and the rest will go smoothly. You must be so stressed. Also, well done on the promotion!! 

Trixie, I'm sorry to hear you're having a few problems at home. I think every relationship goes through ups and downs and spells of getting on better then perhaps not. What is it that's causing the problem? Is it that you feel he's not helping as much as he could, or is there a bit more to it? 
Hubby and I are generally getting on well. I'm still very scarred from the past and it's taken a very long time to get where we are today but hopefully things will continue to keep getting better with time. If I'm honest, this is why I keep holding off on having baby no 2. I know children/babies can put a lot of stress on a relationship so I want to be 100 percent before we introduce another little one into the world! I'm sometimes so broody for another, but it's scary taking that jump again and concerned if it will add stress. Things are getting easier now! 
I hope you work things out, I'm sure it's just a phase, and maybe whilst your away from the usual day to day things you will get on better? Big hugs, we're always here for you. Xx


----------



## Claire1

Hello, how's things ladies. 

Trixie, I forgot to say I have the mirena coil fitted, for me it's great. Never had a problem, no side effects and no periods... Great!! 
Hope things are ok? 

Hold everyone is enjoying the sunshine in the uk!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hello all. Weather is still so nice here it's lovely, feel like we're actually having a summer! We went away to the South coast last weekend, it was lovely, a much needed break with everything going on. Still looking at mid July to move so we'll see if all goes to plan for then! 

Trix,I hope that you and your hubby can sort things out and that you are having a fantastic week camping. Are there underlying things or is it purely that he isn't helping as much as you need? 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Claire1

Hello! 
Dreamer, I saw what you put on previously but didn't gave time to reply. So sorry to hear you're are having a rocky patch. There is something in the air I swear! I hope he keeps up with what he has been doing and you can sort things out. I know how you're feeling, when things are bad it's hard not to have doubts about the future. 

I know ages ago.... Years probably we said about Facebook. Anyone on it? If so you can create a group in a private message and keep in touch that way, not so public then x


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies!

I am so sorry to hear about troubles at home :( I honestly think stressful times makes it very hard on relationships. DH and I have been rocky lately and it all started when I got pregnant. As excited as we are, it is obvioulsy still scary and stressful. We also went through a rocky patch every time we moved, and so have all my friends when moving. Dreamer I think moving can be one of the hardest good changes to go through. ANd trixie, you have a baby and a 2 year old at home....stress stress stress!!! I know once the baby comes it will probably get bad for us. Obvioulsy if major issues are going on then they need to be addressed, but if it is just simply not getting along I think it's pretty normal and will hopefully settle once things calm down a bit. ANd I think claire is right- something is in the air! I do hope it gets better soon for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Claire so glad dd did well at her appt! We have another one in a couple months and I am still up in the air about speech therapy. DD is starting ot put 2 words together, but still a whole lot and still not talking in any phrases. I guess I will have to see how things are in a couple months when we go. 

ANy new news for anyone? Nothing much to report here. Have been having terrible allergies that got into my sinuses. Allergies can get so horrible some times. 

Oh- so giada had her first illness the other day. First she had a fever that got up to over 102. She had no other symptoms except was a bit mellow that night. SHe still ate and had no runny nose etc. It started in the afternoon and then by morning it was less and by late morning it was gone. A few days later it seemed she got allergic to something. Nose started itching and running and she started sneezing. SHe also started coughing a kinda wet cough. The runny nose and sneezing was gone by the end of the day, but the cough has persisted..it's been like a week now. No other symptoms at all and it seems to come and go- coughs a bit in the morning and then not for hours etc. I think it's less now than when it started, but has anyone seen this before? She never had real congestion or anything- just some minor allergies that one day. I'm totally confused as to what it could be. THe dr said I didn't need to go in because she doesn't have any other symptoms. I'd just like to know what it is - a virus, allergies etc. Does anyone have any thoughts? 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## trixie79

Hi girls thanks for the support, it's nice to know I can have a good rant when needed!!! I know what you mean about public forum.... We should all join up on our facebook pages, get to know the daily ins and out between friends!!!!

Let me know wat you all think. 

I'm so busy these days that the facebook notifications are the only things I get to read....

Me and oh are ok... The hol was good...it's just different parenting ideas I think, and constant snipping at each other, tiredness doesn't help! And I do seem to do everything!!!! But his work has been slow do he's been home all week and I think he is getting a little better at doing things without me constantly nagging!!... Long May that last!!!

Conor and Niamh are great but Conor is definitely more bostorious and challenging at times....Niamh laughs when he goes to hit her!!!! Lol she thinks he's playing until he gives her a whack!!!

I'll try and post more often, miss you guys!!!


----------



## Claire1

I'm glad to hear things a bit better dreamer. 
Yep in up for the Facebook thing... I really don't like the public side of this. I'm happy to give out my name to you and anyone else on the profile section of your page or on this but bit will delete it after?


----------



## StranjeGirl

So glad things are bit better trixie. I really do think it's normal when you have 2 little ones at home!

I need to sign up for facebook so I can chat with all of you! Dh and I are the only people who don't have an acct lol! 

How is everyone else? If been miserable. My back went out about a week and a half ago....just when dh and I had both of our families coming into town. I also got horrible allergies that moved into my sinuses and was just getting over that when my back went out. My babysitter has been flaking so I wasn't able to get to the chiro (which is probably why it got so bad) HOpefully things will settle down now. Pregnancy is going ok, but I'm having some uterine prolapse. Nothing major in the sense that everything is still inside and dr thinks it will stay there, but my cervix is low in the vagina and he said no sex and no lifting (not so easy with a 2 year old) He thinks it will go back into place after birth and then probably become a problem during menopause. I am going to try to meet with a physical therapist to see if I can do some exercises to help it so that I won't need surgery in the future. THe joys of being a woman, ugh! 

Hope everyone else is well!!!


----------



## Claire1

Oh stranje, sorry that you're having back problems. It's so hard with the lo's. I do hope you don't have any more problems with your prolapse, getting exercises is s really good idea. Hope the allergies have improved? 
Any more progress with giadas speech?
Yes, you must set a Facebook account up, it would be lovely to see regular updates from everyone. Even if you just use it to keep on contact with us? 

We've just come back from a sunny time in Cornwall. I love being away when the weather is like this. Dd is doing well, becoming rather bossy!

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## LadyL

Hey everyone!!! Long time, no speak! Sorry it has been so long since I last posted. I stay busy busy busy! 
I do pop on and catch up reading y'all's updates and tell myself I'm going to post later, then never do. 
I definitely think we should create a group on FB so we can stay in touch better. I'm in a private group with about 30 ladies from here who all had babies the same time I had Reid. And it's great!! I will create a group (and make it private so no one outside the members of the group can see) if y'all are interested. So Stranje, you'll just have to bite the bullet and join so you can be part of it too!! Haha! 

Quick update from my end.... Jack is almost 2.5 and is just so much fun! We are in the throes of potty training right now, and that is pretty tough. He loves his brother (but has some major jealousy issues at times). He is a talker, knows all the letters and can count to 11. Haha! He is definitely "all boy" and loves all things cars and tractor related. However, his favorite color is pink!! He is very kind and sweet and still loves to cuddle with his mommy! :)
Reid is 10.5 mo old and is a wild man! This kid is so active and is always on the go. He started crawling at 6 mo and is very close to walking now. He loves his brother and thinks he's as big as Jack is. He can climb onto furniture like a monkey. He constantly has bruises and bumps on his head from multiple falls. But he is a sweetheart and has the cutest little smile (with his 6 little teeth), and just melts my heart!! 

Hope everyone is well. And I think I may go ahead and create us a group on FB and come back and post the link for anyone who wants to join. So, I'll be back on soon with that info!!


----------



## LadyL

Ok, so to be added to the group, you will have to friend me first. Then I can add you. I'll post my name here for a few days to give y'all plenty of time to see it, then I'll delete it to protect my identity. Haha! 
So my name is Lauren Grimes. My profile pic is of my boys on the beach. Reid is wearing a blue hat with a white shirt. And jack has on green shorts and is in the water. And there's blue polka dots in the background. (It's a double pic). Just let me know if you have any trouble finding me. Hope y'all decide you want to do this. It really is much easier to post updates and pics than on here.


----------



## Claire1

Brilliant! Thank you lady, I'll have a look right now. So pleased to hear all is well your end. What lovely active boys you have! 
C'mon girlies, let's sort this Facebook thing, so much easier! Xx


----------



## Claire1

Found you! 
Lady, are you happy for us to look you up without putting our names on here?


----------



## _dreamer_

Good work ladyl. I'm just trying to find you but there seems to be lots of lauren grimes. Are you able to give us town/region/state to refine the search? Or university or school? Xxx


----------



## LadyL

Yeah. I bet there is a lot with the same name as me. 
See if this link will take you to my page:

https://m.facebook.com/lauren.a.grimes.56


----------



## trixie79

Great lady, I just facebooked you, not sure how it works though, so let me know...

Stranje hope your feeling better, hopefully if we have the facebook page up and running we can chat more often, it will be weird to call you by your real names!!! Lol!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Ok ladies, I signed up! I dind't use my last name (just first and middle) because I am a therapist and don't want client's searching for me. So I am going to see if I can figure this out and connect to ladyl's site!

Glad everything is going well ladyl! So great to get an update! You must be super busy!

welcome back claire! So glad you had a nice trip!!! Giada's speech is progressing, just slowly. SHe is saying a lot of words and using 2 words a lot now, but I hear other kids her age and they are having full conversations! Dr was more interested in progress more than anything, so maybe she will get there at some point! 

Thanks trixie! Starting to feel better now!!

Hope to see you all on facebook soon!!!


----------



## StranjeGirl

ladyl I sent a friend request...my facebook name is marie brigitte. :)


----------



## trixie79

Stranje wer are you??? Come to facebook ....hispirits????

I'm bloody pregnant again!!!


----------



## _dreamer_

Yeah any of the other ladies too, it's so much easier to chat! Stranj, saw you'd joined the group, are you having trouble using it? Xxx


----------



## Future Mama

I just noticed the Facebook group and requested you as a friend lady. My name is Ritu.


----------



## Claire1

B


----------



## Fizzio

Arrrghhhh....how do I find you all on FB?? Followed Lauren's link to her FB and messaged her but no reply :( Did I message the wrong person?? HELP!


----------



## LadyL

Fizzio, are you Lisa? I got a friend request from someone named that but didn't want to accept till I knew who it was. So if that's you, I'll accept it. I never got a message though.


----------



## _dreamer_

Ladyl I think fizzios real name is Jen going by page 137 ;) 

Fizzio hope you can get on. Try send a friend request. Lady maybe check your 'other' messages, I know when I get messages from people who aren't friends they go in there but don't think you cam access by phone xx


----------



## Hispirits

im on a great birth month facebook group! b great to catch up with you girls on there (and easier) show me the way ladies!


----------



## _dreamer_

Great to hear from you hi, did you see laurens link on the previous page of posts? If you send her a friends request then she'll invite you to the group. Its great :)


----------



## Hispirits

yeah i did message her but got nothing :wacko:


----------

